# Shaking off the bad ju-ju - 3DPO, late O ...hey! ho!



## Wish2BMom

haha - couldn't help the Lumineers insert!

Was symptom spotting from Jan to Feb, AF 2/1, thought I was going to O around V Day, got positive OPKs starting 2/13, peak finally on 2/17, then......nothing. No temp drops or spikes that entire week!! :shrug:
Until my temp spike FINALLY this past Saturday, 3/22. :happydance:

BD'ed 2/17 and 2/21, so hopefully...........but I'm not counting on it. Maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised. 
We'll see if this points to an LP defect if I AF when I expect to on 3/2, if I have a longer LP b/c I O'ed late or if AF stays farrrr away!
This was my first month of temping for real, so it's at least been informative! 
:flower:

no real symptoms just yet but I know it's early. Just sore BBs, but that's typical for me.


----------



## sf88

Hey Wish!

Glad to have a new thread to get rid of our bad ju-ju. I am cycle day 9, nothing new for me except painful bbs but I had this last time too. I also had some EWCM but it was cloudy/creamy sorry tmi..I read it could be a week after O'ing and before AF. Af is due friday or monday(29-32day cycles). Being so busy has really helped not trying to symptom spot but I hope sometime this year I can get pregnant! I went today with my SIL to her checkup she is 17 weeks pregnant and at first I was a lil jealous but now I am very excited and hearing the heartbeat made me more excited for her and my brother but I really want to be in that place soon. Well ttyl, I have a busy couple of days ahead but will try and check periodically.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey sf! I'm very jealous of your busy schedule, though I'm not symptom-spotting as much as I was last month. That's a sweet story about your SIL! haha and don't apologize for TMI - I was telling a friend about this site and the stuff we share, but it's for the greater 'good' of support!! hahaha

Once again, I'm pretty sure I'm out. My temp dropped back down to the normal range this morning, so now I'm chalking up the past 3 days of temp rises to the interrupted sleeps I had those nights/mornings. My eyes seem to pop open at 2:30 lately and I can't get back to sleep until awhile later, I'm guessing at least a half hour. Then I'm up again at 4:30 to feed our kitties (weird, long story of why they are on that schedule) and that's when I temp. So 1.5 hrs isn't the longest sleep, but I don't want to switch to 2:30am for a temping time b/c I shouldn't be waking up then!! ARGH!

anywho - have a wonderful few days! I'll be on the lookout for AF, or lack thereof, updates!

bumpy - I'm sorry! looks like we're going to be lame-o's when it comes to symptom spotting this month! I'm not entirely sure how this thread bodes for shaking off the bad juju but hopefully it works for you, sf!


----------



## Speakseasy

Hey all, I am new to the site! My Dh and I have been ttc for the last 2 months with no luck. I feel like I am finally getting to know my bodies signs yet can't help but feel a little hopeless in all of this. This month we bd'd about 5 times per week ranging in am and pm sessions to allow his swimmers some time to recoup. I had 6 days of positive opks...but I think I am currently 7dpo.

Did either of you experience this feeling in your first few months as well? I always knew it took some couples longer than others, but I always hoped to be the one that sneezed and got pregnant when the time was right


----------



## BumpySomeday

Haha, aww Wish! I'll still be crossing my fingers for you and SF! Why are you awake so early in the AM?? That is weird??

Well I am proud of you guys for not symptom spotting... I honestly do not think I will ever symptom spot again. It's not even worth it because I've had two cycles now where AF has been LATE and I had like all these weird things I noticed.. and yet, AF showed. That's why DH wants to NTNP instead of "try" this coming December because he knows it'll just stress me out.

The more relaxed you are, the better!!! :flower:

SF- I know the feeling. My SIL is due next week but they live far away and I CANNOT WAIT to meet my little niece/nephew! I just like to think to myself (and this prob sounds bad haha) but when I have my baby everyone else's babies will already be over a year old so I'll have "the baby" in the family hehe :) See, there is a bright side LMAO!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi speakeasy! welcome! to answer your question - HECK YES! I *hoped* I would be quick about it, especially that it seems like it should be formulaic and I'm pretty good at following directions. Plus, I have that horrible habit of needing to do something right the first time (I'm terrible at learning new sports b/c I'm not very patient with myself) so to learn that I didn't hit the ball out of the park in the first 2 tries really let the air out of my sails. But hang in there!! There's a lot to learn but try not to obsess. As you can see by Bumpy's, sf's and my notes, we are trying not to symptom spot as we did last month b/c it'll drive you bonkers!!

bump! I have no idea why I'm waking up. I think I wake up to roll over, then wonder if it's close to the time to get up to temp, look at my bright phone and see that it's still too early and then start calculating - should I temp now? this will be my longest sleep, maybe I should... But I can't b/c the stupid thermometer beeps and it'll wake DH...ugh. Temping is definitely informative but I think it's making me nuts!

so just for fun, today I'm 4dpoiio (if I o'd :)) - symptoms:
- sore bbs
- GASSY - thank god I work from home! TMI hahahaha
- little crampy but that could be b/c of symptom 2

that's it! nothing out of the norm. Though I do feel like I could plow through an entire pizza myself right now. :pizza:


----------



## Mom2sam

3dpo & also noticing very gassy! is that even a symptom of pregnancy? Lol dont temp as find it all too much but conceived 3 month ago first cycle using opks (mc at wks) so i think i am ovulating lol. Anyway good luck when will ya'l b testing? X


----------



## Wish2BMom

Mom2sam said:


> 3dpo & also noticing very gassy! is that even a symptom of pregnancy? Lol dont temp as find it all too much but conceived 3 month ago first cycle using opks (mc at wks) so i think i am ovulating lol. Anyway good luck when will ya'l b testing? X

I'm so sorry for your recent loss. :(
yep, seems 'gas' is a symptom, but could be for PMS too. It's an option on Fertility Friend, a temp tracking online tool. You can fill out the various symptoms you have daily too and it analyzes all of the data for you.
I'm expecting AF on Sunday, so anytime after that I'll test if she doesn't show.


----------



## sf88

Welcome everyone! It is easier said then done to not symptom spot lol 

I have had a busy day so not much time to symptom spot but here is my small list

-Very sore nips
-twinges, sharp like pin pricks had a few yesterday too..I'm sure I am just preparing for AF to make her grand appearance...
-headache...which I usually always get a few days before AF
-Temp is still high though 98.9 but last time it was even higher around this time and nothing...I am just warm natured :)

TTYL! Looks like I will probably be onto month 3 of trying..just have a feeling.


----------



## BumpySomeday

SF- your pre-AF symptoms are pretty common PG symptoms... that would drive me NUTS! 

Wish- NO AF ON SUNDAY!! I hope :)

On a side note- is noticing implantation all that common? Like cramps and bleeding? 

Mom- So sorry for your loss... how many months have you been TTC since?

Oh and I think gas is a common PG symptom.. but I also believe it to be a common AF symptom unfortunately. 

Just for fun...What are some common pg symptoms you always hear about but don't get before AF? I think anything different would be a good indication! For me, I would suspect something for real if I had sore bb's, nausea, AF cramps before AF (I always cramp VERY BAD the day she shows) as those are not things I ever experience with AF. Idk how "fun" this question is.. but lol :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: morning!

I love it!! I actually thought in January that a _lack _of PMS symptoms would be one for me b/c I wasn't seeing anything after the date I thought I O'ed. Anyway, for me it would be nausea, veiny bbs (this seems to be a big indicator), headaches seem to be common, heartburn, gobs of cm (though I wouldn't count on this, but I'm just about dry as a bone right now, but my theory on this is it's just from progesterone affecting the uterine lining, not necessarily being preggo - I wanna research this today). And the extreme sleepiness.
And it would be lack of sore bbs and night sweats but I believe those are common PG symptoms so I prob would still have those gems too.

So the IB question - I think a LOT of ladies think they have this...but do they really? I think it's looked for between 6-10/12 dpo and if they feel any little twinge, that's got to be it. I'm just trying to be realistic - I've now read a ton of women symptom spotting that end up with a BFN think they experienced this. So I don't know about how common it really is.

sf - the pin pricks are what is getting me! I have sore BBs/nips right now but have never felt anything like pin pricks in the uterus! that's an interesting one! And re: your temp, it could spike even higher today or tomorrow. As long as it stays high...!! My fingers are still crossed for you, even if you're not feeling it! haha

me today - temp is still dropped to 97.8. Again, I'm floored by how my temp is so average. i thought it would hop around a bit more than it does, O or not. So it's looking more and more solid like those 3 days of spikes were due to user error/outside factors. No biggie, I'm over it. Bring on AF so we can start again. I'd be even more pleased if AF started today and NOT sunday b/c I'm running another race on Sunday. Other than that, just sore BBs and night sweats mentioned above.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, sorry for the book again.


----------



## sf88

Happy Hump day!

I am not feeling very well today, feel kinda crappy but can't pinpoint it. Temp has been between 98.8-99.4. As far as the twinges it is hard to explain but I feel like I am getting pricked or something is pulling. I wonder if it is from my surgery a few months ago? I can't remember if I had this last time...wish I could. Maybe I am just getting ready for AF...who knows


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry you're feeling crappy. Heck, that could be either PG or PMS too. dang bodies!

So I spotted this morning. Brown, not red. That would be cd27/6dpo for me. I know yesterday I sorta wished that AF would come early and not the day of my race but I didn't think I could make it happen. I also know that 6dpo is right in the sweet spot of implantation, but I highly doubt that's what's going on - see IB belief above! ;) The last time AF was early was December and that seemed to be a fluke b/c Nov I was 3 days late. It's like my body was balancing out the schedule. Before that I wasn't really ever early. We'll see if this is more than spotting today...
oh and my temp is back up over the coverline and my BBs are still killing me.
And this is weird - my chest feels like someone is sitting on me, like I need to keep pushing it out to stretch it or something and it's a little hard to breathe. I did pushups yesterday and I'm sore in the right spots for that, this is different. Like lungs or ribcage or something. I dunno...

anyway - enjoy your day!:flower:


----------



## sf88

Hey Wish!

I feel much better today, think I just needed some sleep! No real new symptoms today temp 99.1 this am, which last cycle they were high torwards the end too. But today when checking my cervix, I cannot find an opening normal I can feel it right away but today it is high and tilted almost? Creamy CM also..who knows... 
Maybe your brown spotting is implantation? If it isn't at least you can be done with this weird cycle and on to a new one. FX'd for you!!!:flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

sf - still sounds promising!! glad you were able to get some sleep, sounds like you've been running yourself ragged. How are you feeling today? When are you due again? I thought around the same time as me - Sun/Mon?

I guess yeah, it could have been IB. It certainly wasn't red and it didn't last all day. I don't have any liners in the house but I used a lite tampon and it covered maybe a 3rd of it over the course of maybe 5 hrs. But I'm still not convinced I O'ed this month. Or if I did, the temp rises afterwards are weak at best. Here's a link to my chart:
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar

However, it is fun to pretend I could be, I guess! I think I'm spotting again this morning, so I'm about 99.9% sure it's AF announcing her arrival. I bought tampons and FRERs yesterday, just to have them. I'm sure the check-out lady was confused!


----------



## sf88

Wish- looks like it could be a dip but not sure about it because of the dpo. But hey who knows right!? I am due like you between today and Monday...if I go past Monday it will be my longest cycle. I don't have any symptoms so far for af...I had some pains on right side that seemed to go away with walking. My temp is still up at 99.2, Bbs still tender, cervix the same. I have been so busy with school and this weekend will be no different as I will be in the ER working nights all weekend. So maybe it will keep my mind off everything unless af shows. We are going out tonight so I may buy one test to test in the am. But I hate getting my hopes up. Ttyl..have a good day..hope the spotting has stopped.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey girls! Sorry I haven't checked in (in what 2 days lmao) I have been SUPER busy with studying for exams.

Anyway, WOW BOTH of you sound so promising. Wish- is it normal for you to spot like that??? Two days in a row is a biggggg deal I would think! :) Maybe early next week or later this weekend you can test if it is implantation!!

SF- you have positive symptoms as well. You also sound like you need to take a break! Are you in tax by chance? Lol I would definitely test Monday if I were you both!!!! :) FX'd!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

BumpySomeday said:


> SF- your pre-AF symptoms are pretty common PG symptoms... that would drive me NUTS!
> 
> Wish- NO AF ON SUNDAY!! I hope :)
> 
> On a side note- is noticing implantation all that common? Like cramps and bleeding?
> 
> Mom- So sorry for your loss... how many months have you been TTC since?
> 
> Oh and I think gas is a common PG symptom.. but I also believe it to be a common AF symptom unfortunately.
> 
> Just for fun...What are some common pg symptoms you always hear about but don't get before AF? I think anything different would be a good indication! For me, I would suspect something for real if I had sore bb's, nausea, AF cramps before AF (I always cramp VERY BAD the day she shows) as those are not things I ever experience with AF. Idk how "fun" this question is.. but lol :coffee:

Mc in Nov & its first cycle trying nw i'm 6po today. Doc advised waiting couple of cycles before trying x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bumpy! we've missed you!! hahaha yes, all those 2 days! haha

yep, so unfortunately, now my hopes are up. I'm not sure what to do about that...
I've felt very strange today but it could be AF, could be my mind playing tricks on me. The only way I can describe it is like I'm hungover, but didn't drink last night. Also:

getting a tension headache in my neck and around my eyes
spotted MUCH less today and when I checked my cervix (high/medium, firm) nothing came out as I would have expected
BBs still sore
weird emotional reactions to things that don't warrant it (ecstatic lump in my throat when DH said he'd pick up pizza for dinner?!)
temp dropped a little but still above the cover line and I had a restless morning sleep, which I read actually drops your temp if it's post-O, so should still be good here

I've spotted before but it hasn't been like this and it's not common at all. Usually it's 2 days before AF and not as...dry? this looks like the last day of AF. 
Of course, ALL of these symptoms point to AF too, so we'll see! Yep, testing Monday. Sunday if I can't hold out until then. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! trying not to come here on the weekends, but needed to today - AF is showing. Getting waterier so I know it's her. Temp is still up but BBs aren't very sore anymore. On to the next! :growlmad:

I hope you all have a great weekend!

sf - can't wait to hear about YOUR weekend in particular!! ;) I hope nothing happens and you get to :test:


----------



## sf88

Morning ladies! 
Wish- sorry :/ but at least it is on to the next and maybe you can do the sperm meets egg thing this time.
So I may be gearing up for AF...although my temp is still high at 99.1. My cm was sorta watery this am. But this could have been not accurate since we bd this am. Cervix is still high and medium not so firm anymore. I am about to head to Virginia to intern in the ER tonight and I am thankful I have this to take my mind off of things. I am cycle day 31 and 14dpo, my longest cycle has been 32 days since I have been tracking. Almost bought a test last night when we went out to dinner because everything at dinner tasted awful, but it could have been just a bad meal. Also, thinking back to the other night went hubs made dinner of sausages and peppers I hated it and almost vomitted when eating a red pepper. Never happened before, but it could just be my crazy mind. Heck, last cycle I was nauseated at dinner and that turned into nothing... Well I'll check in with you all monday and maybe then I will have some answers!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

sf, I cannot wait to hear what's going on! yes you were nauseated last time but that was b/c of cigar smoke, right? ew. I've vomited from that before.


----------



## Wish2BMom

SF!! How's it going?? :coffee:
I'm living vicariously through you for the time being! :)


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey girls! Watery CM sounds good SF! Has AF shown yet? When will you test???

Wish- I'm sorry :( but has AF shown up full blown since your spotting?


----------



## BumpySomeday

Just found out my cousin is now pregnant. My sister in law is due tomorrow. Oh and the rest of the family is all due sometime this year too. Talk about annoying!!! 

However, baby shower gifts are REALLY EXPENSIVE!!! GEEEEZ!


----------



## sf88

Well sorry to let yall down but I think AF is showing...she seems to be playing games..I had some pink spotting yesterday after using bathroom but nothing so far today. Sorta reminds me of last cycle...seems my cycles keep getting longer...frustated. Oh well I told myself if I don't get preg this time then i will stop temping and just have fun. Hubby booked a cruise for us after I graduated and thinking about it I want to have fun and drink a bit so no biggie if not prego. Oh and bumpy everyone around me is prego too, I was telling my mom it is like when someone buys a new car you see that car everywhere and now that we want to get prego my sis in law gets prego and everyone on facebook. Oh and a girl I went to high school with announced she is prego with twins....suprise! hahaah baby shower gifts are expensive! Oh and if my body wasn't already weird enough my temp was 99.9 this am...maybe getting sick?? Talk to yall later!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep, AF is with me now - new cycle!

sf - hmmmm....yes, she is playing games with you. But temps still up? was it that way last month too? I'm trying not to fall for it, but...are you having any other preg vs AF symptoms? 
That's a good plan for your cruise!! How fun! 

totally agree on the baby shower gifts - these things seem to go in cycles. First everyone gets married and that's taxing on the wallet. Then all of those people start having babies! I almost got to the point where I was just buying Babies 'r' Us gift certs for people. Though, one thing I did was sign up for their rewards program - it's good to have to get coupons for when you need to make a shower purchase or for when you start making your own purchases! :)


----------



## sf88

Hey all!

Well I'm still in limbo with my crazy body...I almost bought a test today but I refrained. I have been very warm lately...temp anywhere from 98.8-99.4 and higher. My coverline I think is like 98.0-98.2 I'm still spotting but only when wiping or pushing (tmi sorry). I used a tampon today because I was going to school and didn't know if it was going to get bad...basically only one side had anything on it. Who knows though because last cycle started like this but the spotting started at 29 days...this spotting started at cycle day 32 and now I am cycle day 34. Gahh I hate my body!! Guess it is time to see the doctor. I swear until trying to get prego I never had spotting or cycle that were longer than 29 days. Go figure right?! Wish I hope AF hasn't been too bad...ttyl!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

girrrrrl you have WAY more patience than me!!! When are you going to hold out to test?
AF is fine, not too terrible and almost gone. :) I have a business trip coming up that I can concentrate on too, so that will help to not count down to OPK testing days or whatever. Blah!
so -:test::test::test::test:

or, yanno, whenever you're comfortable! ;)


----------



## sf88

Wish- haha I said I would give it until like friday and if nothing is full blown or cramps then I will test. I do not even have cramps... I feel perfectly normal. Today I went to school again and tampon barely covered..darkk brown and when i say dark i mean like black almost..tmi sorry. Usually my flow is bad for two days at least like Im sorta scared to go anywhere flow. We shall see, no symptoms. bbs still sore...temp 98.9 this am. I feel like it would have gone down by now. I'm weird...the end. TTYL


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes! your temps are so positive - killing me and I'm SURE you!!

well, I'll check in tomorrow at some point but don't feel you have to UNLESS AF shows for real. :)

Can't wait until Friday!! heehee!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Omgosh SF .. AF hasn't started YET?! That's crazy!!! But remember too.. if you're spotting now and it's possible implantation you probably won't test positive until a couple days after spotting is over!! When will you test tomorrow... the AM??

Aww Wish.. well I am happy you can move onto the next cycle. That was the fastest cycle I have ever heard of! I would just make it a point to BD like every other day from CD 8-until you're dry down there haha! 

I swear I am having baby fever badly right now.. CM has picked up.. definitely getting fertile. I swear it's a natural instinct to feel this need at this time of month, lol. I had a dream I was in labor and passed out from the adrenaline and woke up to DH telling me we had a baby boy and I couldn't remember giving birth, haha...he was a big bald baby with big blue eyes, lol. Which is funny because I always tell DH there's no way our baby won't have a head full of hair as we were both born with thick, dark hair. Only makes me want one that much more!!!! :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

tomorrow's the day! tomorrow's the day!! :happydance:

that's crazy, Bumpy! funny dream. I think I had a dream about something with pregnancy last night but I have weird dreams constantly. 

ughhhh - so this is weird. I feel kinda...disassociated or something from this cycle. I don't know if it's b/c work is busy again, I'm traveling this coming Sunday-Wed for work, we have a lot of weekend plans coming up, etc. I will definitely do what I need to do but am not feeling totally focused on it. Maybe that's a good thing? But I felt way more defiant last month, thus more optimistic (until the details of my cycle came to be, obviously). I wonder, too, if it's b/c it hasn't worked yet, not that we've been trying for long. I dunno. Anyway - thanks for letting me jabber...


----------



## Wish2BMom

:munch:

anything....going on today?? boring old cd7 here...


----------



## Wish2BMom

are you guys going the way of kitty? sf - so close to a BFP then crickets! :)


----------



## malinko

Wish2BMom said:


> are you guys going the way of kitty? sf - so close to a BFP then crickets! :)

Is everyone abandoning you, Wish?!?! Just checking in to see how you are doing (I hate to admit it, but I've been stalking the threads but not saying anything.) You are gearing up to O soon, aren't you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

malinko said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> are you guys going the way of kitty? sf - so close to a BFP then crickets! :)
> 
> Is everyone abandoning you, Wish?!?! Just checking in to see how you are doing (I hate to admit it, but I've been stalking the threads but not saying anything.) You are gearing up to O soon, aren't you?Click to expand...

:( I don't know - I know sf is busy and Bump isn't trying, so it's fine. 
thanks for checking in - I've been wondering how you're doing too! 

this month is proving to be completely messed up for me. FF said I O'ed (if at all) last month on cd21. So that's when I'm expecting it from now on, if not a regular month at around cd14 or so. But I got EWCM with my end-of-AF spotting on cd9, a temp spike that morning (after a Sat night of beverages and not a lot of sleep), but a negative OPK. Then I left for a business trip that night until yesterday, 3/12. Did one OPK while there, was negative again (which it would have been if I'd already O'd, right?? ugh). But high temps still. All of this matched with being sick, taking NyQuil and trying to take temp at pre-daylight savings time is messing me up. So FF thinks I O'ed already based on my temps - either 3/9 or 3/11, both of which I didn't get any BD'ing in b/c I was gone. :( 

we'll see - I'm hoping to get better, temps lower, and then another spike, paired with a positive OPK. My OPK from this morning errored out. This month is annoying me.


----------



## malinko

Wish - Man, that sounds confusing!!!! Surely you haven't o'ed yet. It would make sense between the ewcm and temp spike, but I find it odd that you have already o'ed. When was your first day of opk? I'd say keeping testing and temping.....don't get discouraged or give up yet :)

I'm doing good, thanks for asking. Last cycle was a huge let down but I'm back! Last month was just difficult with not really knowing when I o'ed and then to top it all off I was 5 days late! I have never been late in my life and nothing past 29 days. AF came though on day 35. I was so excited thinking "maybe we are pregnant" and then had a bfn on day 33. So, it's gotten me confused of what to expect for this month. Today is CD 8. I started with OPK's this morning just to make sure I don't miss anything. I'm also temping, but my temps have not been consistent at all. Also, my sleeping habits haven't been good (waking up between 4 and 5 and falling asleep, tossing and turning, and finally temping at 6). We have also decided to bd every other night (it's going to get exhausting!) for the next two weeks (since I don't know if I will ovulate late). So, when we get flashing smileys or the solid, we will be sure to bd then too. Praying this will be THEE month for both of us!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for listening to (reading) my rant! This whole thing can be so frustrating, huh?
What a weird month you had last month! Why on earth does AF have to be late if we're not preg? I don't get that at all, especially if you've never been late before. So far this month, though - sounds like you're doing everything right! Glad you are back! :)
I will keep temping and I'm going to try attempt #2 OPK for today in a moment. I'm hoping to see a flashing smiley! 
Update: flashing smiley! woohoo!! now to look sexy with a cold...

Have you adjusted your temp taking with DST or kept it at 6 both before and after? My temping aligns with when DH and I are both up feeding the kitties, which we shift with the DST change, so the last thing I want to do is set an alarm to take it an hour earlier now and wake up DH. But reading a couple things online, they said that if you take it at 4:30 before DST, take it at 4:30 after DST. I think I'm just going to adjust to the new time and stay as consistent with that as possible. If this month is out the window anyway, at least I can stick with the same schedule for next month.


----------



## malinko

Woo hoo for the flashing smiley!!!!! Hope you get a solid smiley soon...but have fun and take advantage of the flashing smiley! Question for you since I know you've been using the advanced digital and is something we have talked about before. I'm using flu with the advanced. Is that what I should do or is it better to detect in the afternoon?

I just kept temping with the same time and didn't adjust. I did 6 am on Saturday and 6 am on Sunday :)


----------



## malinko

Fmu...silly auto correct.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for the info on your timing - I think I'm still going to adjust. Kitties' bellies are ready for breakfast at 5:30am now so I'm not going to set my alarm for an hour beforehand just to temp, and then probably stay awake for an hour every morning! nope, nope, nope

yep - I typically use the fmu with the clearblue advanced digital, i think that's what the instructions say to do. Not sure what I did wrong this morning to get the error, but that's the only reason I retested with the next one today.:dohh:


----------



## malinko

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks for the info on your timing - I think I'm still going to adjust. Kitties' bellies are ready for breakfast at 5:30am now so I'm not going to set my alarm for an hour beforehand just to temp, and then probably stay awake for an hour every morning! nope, nope, nope
> 
> yep - I typically use the fmu with the clearblue advanced digital, i think that's what the instructions say to do. Not sure what I did wrong this morning to get the error, but that's the only reason I retested with the next one today.:dohh:

I don't blame you for adjusting your time! 

Thanks for explaining your testing. Makes sense now :) So, I was just sure today would be another circle but we got a flashing smiley today! Generally speaking, how many days do you get a flashing smiley before a solid smiley? 

Were you able to bd last night? What is your plan for the rest of the week?

Hope you are starting to feel better!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay for flashing smileys!! I got another one this morning AND I'm feeling a bit better, so BD'ing tonight, hopefully! :happydance:
Didn't BD last night - wasn't feeling well and we are sort of getting over a fight, so just wasn't up for it.
CM is also much more prevelant and waterier and temp dropped back down to normal so all signs are pointing to GO TIME! I may even throw out the past few days of temps b/c I was sick but we'll see what FF gives me. I'm pretty sure I'm O'ing now or soon with the OPK and CM signs, so we'll go with that. 
As far as a 'plan', I think I'll tell DH that the 'every other night' plan is out the window and we need to do it every night until I see sticky or no CM! hahaha
A friend of mine who has fertility issues said that the 'every other night' plan b/c of depleting sperm count is an old wives' tale or a farce b/c it really only depletes by maybe a couple million. But if you start off with 15m the first time, then what's a couple less next time? Still 13m left, right? So I know your plan is to BD every other night but don't feel like you're doing anything wrong if you get in an extra session or 3! hahaha :thumbup:

to answer your question - I have only gotten the solid smiley once bc I poas for too long in Jan, so I never got the solid. I think that's why anyway. But last month I got it after 4 days of flashing, I believe. I think average is 2-4 days after, but can be as high as 5-6.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey Wish!

Sorry I haven't checked in.. I've been so busy with studying for my state test that I haven't been able to think about babies! At least until my sister in law had hers today!! A little girl :) She waited to find out until she was born. Back onto baby fever. Ugh... Well, the good news is we only have 7 cycles until we can start NTNP (moved up to November yay!)

Anyway, it sounds like you're confused as to when you're o-ing still... but hopefully tonight is the night!!! :) Isn't it crazy how it's like.. OUR timing is what matters.. the guys swimmers just go but we have to be ready. How annoying, when our minds & hearts ARE ready! :) 

We're not trying as you know but I've been trying to determine when I O too.. I just have no idea either. So no worries..you are not alone. Honestly I would just try to BD every other day for like the 2nd and 3rd weeks after AF lol. Perhaps get creative to keep it fun, lol!! 

Sounds like a make up kind of night :sex: ;) Good luck dear!


----------



## malinko

Thanks Wish! DH is gone tonight...so I think we are going to skip the every other night and just go for every night as well starting tomorrow. Hope things are going well for you and hubby...sorry to hear about the fight. And SO glad to hear you are feeling better! Touch base with you on Monday. Enjoy your weekend!!!!

Bumpy - Hello! Hope all your testing goes/went well!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Bumpy! Good luck on your test!! What is it for again? Nursing? I know sf is going into nursing but I couldn't remember if the other was you or Kitty. Glad to see you guys have moved up the date of NTNP ;) heehee
Yes, this O business can get con-fus-ing but I relaxed a little bit and my temps, CM and OPK all agreed that this weekend was peak, so YAY! BD'ed both nights, maybe get one in tonight for good measure. But you're SO right - it's really crazy how our bodies have to be just right for conception and the boys can go around ready all the time. I guess someone has to be the responsible body or we would have overpopulated this planet centuries ago!! hahaha

malinko - how was your weekend? as successful, hopefully?? hahaha

Happy Monday!:flower:


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish!

Happy St. Patricks Day! Hopefully there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow for us :)

Glad to hear you had a good (and productive!) weekend! Unfortunately, we only got to BD one night. We BD's on the 10th, 12th, and 15th. We started getting the flashing smiley on the 14th and had that thru the 16th. This morning we got a solid smiley face, so will probably BD the next three nights. I'm going to be exhausted ;) Hopefully it'll at least make this week go by quickly. My temps are still just everywhere, but I'm hoping I'll be able to see a distinct temp rise after ovulation. Haven't seen much cm either, so I'm hoping that picks up today. I agree with you and Bumpy....guys have it so easy!

Have a great day and I'll be talking to you soon!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sounds like you have a solid plan going for BD'ing! :thumbup:

May the luck 'o' the Irish be with us all this month! :happydance:


----------



## malinko

Good morning Wish!

How are things going for you? 

Think I'm out on this whole deal. DH got called into work last night so yet another day/night has passed by. The advanged digi still had the solid smiley face but i took the regular digital test this morning and just a circle. My temps do not mean anything to me (up, down, up, down, absolutely nothing consistent), I never have o pains, and unless things change today, never really had/have any ewcm. We will try to bd tonight and the next couple just in case o is late. Realistically, I'm feeling out, but can't wait to go through the tww wait you and hear all your symptoms!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, Malinko!

I'm so sorry you're frustrated and your timing hasn't worked the way you wanted it to. Your BD on the 15th could be the one, don't give up hope! It only takes one :spermy: remember! Yeah, the solid smiley is supposed to stick around for 48 hrs, right? My CM was drying up yesterday, so I am pretty sure the O was over even though the stick was still smiling at me.

I think things are ok here - our temps must be doing the same dance. I definitely O'd this weekend per the OPK and the gross abundance of CM (sorry..!), but my temps refuse to cooperate. I thought they were on the rise yesterday but I'm back down to normal today. It's so weird - I woke up in a pool of sweat (sorry again!!) so I was SURE that my temp had spiked!! My sleep was sorta interrupted a few times looking at the clock, maybe that affected it. I guess I could spike tomorrow but based on last month's fun, I'm not betting on it. What would that mean? my progesterone doesn't work or maybe my body temp just doesn't react to it as much as others? ughhh
I took another digi this morning too to be sure and got the circle, so O has definitely come and gone.
Day 2 of trying not to spot symptoms that surely are not symptoms this early! :)


----------



## malinko

I'm hoping the 15th will be our life saver, but I'm certainly not counting on it. Maybe it'll at least make for an easier 2ww since I'm not getting my hopes up! 

Thankfully it does just take one, but that ONE seems to be an issue! I'm not having a very good attitude and I apologize. TTC is just so frustrating! Yes, the smiley is supposed to stick around for 48 hours, but I'm not buying it. I do like seeing the smiley though!

Nothing grosses me out! In fact, I'm jealous of your abundance of CM! :haha: My sleep is always interrupted and I wake up 3 to 4 times a night. It's nice to chart the temperatures I think though, just so when (I hope it's only IF, but trying to be realistic) it's time to go to the doctor, I can say "here are all the things we have been doing." I am wondering if maybe your progesterone levels are low? 

Anxiously awaiting to see what your temps do over the next few days! Fx for you!!!! Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

No need to apologize about being realistic, I'm right there with you. I, too, think temping, even though it's not doing what it 'should', is still data to bring to the docs when (same boat) we go.
I agree the tww is much easier when you don't think you have a shot. That was me last month. Unfortunately, I'm convinced we timed it right this month so I'm in analysis mode. Which will just make it that much more frustrating when it doesn't happen b/c we DID do everything we needed to do. We shall see. Man, sorry, I feel like I turned into Debbie Downer! But I always say, it's much easier to be pleasantly surprised than disappointed. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

just an update to share some info, not that this is happening to you but in case it ever does!
so sweating is there to regulate your core temp. If I was having night sweats, it could be b/c my internal temp WAS actually higher and my body just cooled itself down. I hope this is the case! I usually have night sweats before AF but not until a few days beforehand. This is too early. So we'll see...


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: morning!

How's it going this morning? Feeling anymore confident in things? You know, if we both conceived, we would probably have the same due date! :)
I need to turn my brain off, huh?

got my temp spike today! woohoo!! :happydance:
I'm still considering myself 3dpo - mayyyybe 2dpo. I'm not sure if you get the ewcm right before O or while you're O'ing, so if it's right before, I guess I'm 2dpo. Whatever. Not much is going on, too early I think. Feels like BBs are starting to get sore but that's nothing out of the ordinary and is linked to the prog surge. 
Other than that, too early in the day to tell much! I should list out what I felt yesterday, though I'm pretty sure it's all in my head!


my chin is awfully broken out this month, but that started last week i think
gassy
my CP was low, wet, and squishy - I've NEVER felt this before
CM was watery but dried up by EOD
this might be completely off and it's definitely weird, but - my urine was stinky!! Not that urine smells like roses but this was noticeable. I never smell it unless it's after coffee, even after eating asparagus!

I went on the twoweekwait site and found a forum with pages and pages of women listing their TWW symptoms that ended up with a +hpt! I was addicted for about an hour or two yesterday!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning! 

Glad to hear that you finally got your temp spike! I'm going to be checking in with you every single day to read about new symptoms and hope you get your bfp! When do you plan on testing? 

I'm feeling so confused! I had the solid smiley face on Monday (which carried over to yesterday) and prior to that had 3 days of flashing. Normally each month I get ewcm but it appeared to mainly just be watery this month. I think I had a really small amount of ewcm on Monday and yesterday but was only once each day and a very small amount. I had a temp drop from 97.4 on CD10 to 96.8 on CD 11 (last day of flashing smiley) and it is gradually climbing since the drop. (From 96.8 it went to 97.1, 97.4 and today 97.5). Every other day on my temp chart looks like a mountain but it appears if my temp is trying to go up. Maybe I am a slow riser? Or, heck, maybe I'm not even going to ovulate this month. I don't know.

Anyway, I hate to be this way, but I'm so over this month. DH seemed all in to getting a plan figured out last week but now when it really matters, he doesn't seem to care. He couldn't help that he got called in for work on Monday night but knew that I was frustrated as that seemed to be our greatest chance, especially with BD on Saturday. (I should haven't given him Sunday night off!!! haha!) So, he was acting like he was "trying to make up" last night and was being all sweet and then somehow things changed a corner, got into a (stupid) argument and we were both over it. I think I irritated him, he REALLY irritated me and we went to sleep! Game over! Anyway, I'm still holding a grudge this morning and I shouldn't. He's in a great mood like he always is when he wakes up and acts like nothing is wrong. We even discussed last night how maybe I haven't ovulated yet and we still had a chance to BD. I could care less about the stupid argument...I'm over that. I'm frustrated with him that now we are most likely on to yet another month of trying. This ttc thing is really starting to get the best of me. It seems like the more we plan things out and try, the harder it is on me. And, with each passing month that we aren't pregnant, I get even more irritated listening to my sister in law talk about her pregnancy and how wonderful it is. And, I'm sick of getting so upset and crying over bad timing! 

Sorry Wish.....I totoally went off on a tirade here. I feel better though, so thanks for letting me vent! None of our friends or family know we are trying, so I get to vent on here. So....this is YOUR month! It has to be! If we would have conceived, our edd would have been Dec 11th. So, hoping you will have the best Christmas present ever this year! I'm not going to leave you hanging and will be here every day to check on you! Fx!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hi girls, :coffee:

I swear, sometimes I am compelled to look on here 1) because I've been following wish for a while now and wanna see her BFP! and 2) after I O I cannot help but think there's always a CHANCE from pulling out :haha: My little niece looks literally exactly like I did as a baby and nothing like my brother or sister in law, haha. But my dads side is very prominent (blue eyes, dark hair, button nose). It's impossible to not have baby fever when you see yourself in a baby. Only 7 more cycles until I will enter this torture that they call the 2 week wait! Oh and I have 2 more baby showers to go to next month.. THE CUTENESS TORTUREEEE!!!!

Oh and I am studying to take my CPA exams. There are 4. And let me just tell you... it is ROUGH.

Malinko- so sorry to hear about your frustration & fighting with DH. How long have you been TTC?? Sorry if you told me this before!! But you know... it'll happen when you least expect it :)

Wish- It sounds like you definitely covered your bases!!! When will you test? Perhaps mid-next week?

I cannot really keep up with your temp-talk lol. I don't understand any of that :haha: And it seems a lot more frustrating and confusing than I think I want to take on!! I can't imagine how difficult it is not getting a sticky one after trying for even a month! I'd probably go insane. Just remember you aren't the only ones!


----------



## malinko

Hey Bumpy!

Good luck on your exams! When are you scheduled to take them?

DH and I have been trying now for 7 months. DH's brother and his wife decided one month they are were going to try and boom...pregnant! Seriously?!?! Hopefully you can have that kind of luck!

I will say, this is my first month temping, and I like the fact of doing it just to determine if I am even ovulating or not. I feel like it is just that much more information I'll be able to give to my doctor and proceed with the next step.


----------



## Wish2BMom

both girls! yay!! :flower:
still no clue what happened to sf - so weird!

anyway - malinko - I TOTALLY get where you're coming from! I was so over this month on Friday night/Saturday when we were fighting (which started while I was traveling on Tuesday - fun week!) and I even skipped temping Sat morning on purpose b/c I thought having a baby was out the window for now (clearly we had other issues to work out first). We even slept in separate rooms Fri night! Then we had a normal conversation that morning and all was better, but I was so mad I didn't temp! grr! But I so get it - so much of it is on us and honestly, it will be forever when it comes to the kids. I'm sure our DH's will make great daddies, that's why we chose them, but I've never seen the majority of the parenting fall on a father. Why shouldn't it start pre-conception?? haha
Re: your temps - you sound like a slow riser like me. And watery CM is still fertile CM - it's swim-through-able! It turned up as 'green' on my chart when I said that's what I had, so that's a great sign! Per your temps, I wonder if you O'd Sunday night? Which would be GREAT for your Sat night BD!! Overall, though, I really don't think that the guys comprehend how important and slim the timing is. If you miss the window, it's a _WHOLE OTHER MONTH _until you can try again. I cannot tell my DH half of the stuff that I'm doing/watching/researching/timing b/c I think it'll be too much pressure. It's like I have to be the wizard behind the curtain!

Don't ever worry about venting, that's what we're here for! Not many other people will understand what we're going through right now, not many that we want to tell anyway. I have about 2 friends that had fertility issues and I see them the least out of all of my friends. Everyone else has literally thought about being pregnant and BOOM! like you said. Thankfully, now that we're trying, everyone else is just about done, so no more showers for me to attend to rub it in my face. If you could slap your SIL for me, that'd be greeeeat. ;)

Bumpy! Thanks for sticking with me! I love to hear from you, even though you are not ttc yet. :) I'm always hoping there's a chance for you too!!
CPA exams - holy hell. GOOD LUCK. And no thank you. haha! If you can get CPA stuff, temping will be a BREEZE!! It's really not that tough and I agree with malinko - it gives you great insight into what your body is doing, or not doing. 
That is adorable about your niece!! My nieces look nothing like me - red hair and blue eyes! I'm brunette/hazel. :) but oddly enough, I found a pic of me as a toddler and I look VERY much like our friends' daughter, who I just love to pieces. It's freaky! But I definitely feel a weird pull towards her and it's easier to imagine my own daughter!

man - sorry for the book!! slow day again today, so I'm sure I'll be checking in later! 
happy HUMP day! 
~ michelle


----------



## Wish2BMom

and re: the due date - AHHH!! my bday is in Dec, our anniversary is in Dec, my niece's bday is in Dec, my BIL's bday is in Dec, xmas......but I'm not going to be picky!:xmas12:

testing - I have a hard time wasting money sometimes, but I also have no patience. So I don't really want to test until AF is due, which is next weekend. So I probably will not test until then unless I'm keeled over with nausea or some other symptom is really standing out. If I'm not given an obvious reason to test, I still have 9 days to wait... :(


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish! So glad I have you to vent to and someone who understands exactly what I am going through and thinking! :hugs:

So, tmi....started thinking that I was starting to "dry up" and just had a small amount of ewcm when checking cervix. I'm so confused! It's not the normal amount that I normally get but wondering if I still haven't o'd. Which, if that is the case, really ticks me off as I keep thinking "oh we are out" and then something happens and we don't bd. We could have used all those nights to "stock up!" So, I'm going to suck it up tonight and make hubby bd! No work, no arguments (although I've been pretty moody!), and no "I'm tired!" 

I too, don't dare tell dh some of the stuff I do and research. Not only do I think it would put pressure on him, but completely gross him out! I'm doing things that I never thought I'd do! Ugh, the things we do for a baby! I'll do anything at this point. I cry watching "A Baby Story" or "Teen Mom" when they deliver the baby. I just can't wait for that moment. DH and I will both be bawling our eyes out!


----------



## Wish2BMom

my gosh - no problem at all! happy to help and I'm feeling the same - so happy you understand my nuttiness! :hugs:

that is weird! MANY ladies have posted as having ewcm after O b/c of another estrogen surge. Could be that? Are you still testing on your OPK?
Do you have a link to your chart that you wouldn't mind sharing? 
I just went back to mine and threw out my days I was sick last week - coincided with traveling for work and not sleeping, having drinks with my coworkers so with all of that, I know those were bunk high temps.
lemme see if I can share it correctly here...
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar
nothing crazy! there were a few women that posted about not having any weird temps too but ended up with a bfp. I guess anything can happen! I'd rather be obvious and textbook, though!

also, lied about the BBs getting sore. Nothing today!


----------



## malinko

Wish2BMom said:


> my gosh - no problem at all! happy to help and I'm feeling the same - so happy you understand my nuttiness! :hugs:
> 
> that is weird! MANY ladies have posted as having ewcm after O b/c of another estrogen surge. Could be that? Are you still testing on your OPK?
> Do you have a link to your chart that you wouldn't mind sharing?
> I just went back to mine and threw out my days I was sick last week - coincided with traveling for work and not sleeping, having drinks with my coworkers so with all of that, I know those were bunk high temps.
> lemme see if I can share it correctly here...
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar
> nothing crazy! there were a few women that posted about not having any weird temps too but ended up with a bfp. I guess anything can happen! I'd rather be obvious and textbook, though!
> 
> also, lied about the BBs getting sore. Nothing today!

Yes...tested today and it was negative. You are probably right with the second estrogen surge.

I'd be happy for you to look at my chart. However, you will have to guide me on how to post the link!

I agree with you....I'd rather be textbook :)


----------



## malinko

Figured it out! Here's a link to my chart.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4aaa15


----------



## malinko

Well, I got cross threads today and it says that I ovulated on Monday. Hoping Saturday was good enough, but I'm doubful. Again, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised then extremely disappointed, so I'm not getting my hopes up. And neither is DH.

I'm guessing you'll get cross threads tomorrow? How are you feeling today?


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls.. Mind if I join in?

I am 2 dpo today as well and I O'ed on CD23 ( late!!). This thread seems to be calling me!


----------



## Wish2BMom

UGH! I was just typing and hit some sort of hot keys and it went back to my work web page!! SO ANNOYING!:grr:

haha - I'm fine today! Got more snow last night, that's just lovely. But should be warmer today, enough for it to melt. Where are you located again?

yay for crosshairs!! I saw that when I was looking at your chart! You're very zig-zaggy haha! but movin' on up in the right direction! Hopefully you actually O'd on Sunday, though - would be at the dip, right? I understand that FF has a slick way to calculate this stuff, but it's going to say that I o'd on Tuesday b/c that was my last dip, but that's the morning I woke up sweaty and with little cm. So I still think I did this weekend, esp b/c that's when I got the Peak OPK!

how are you feeling? anything? not that I want to try to get you to read into things! I know I'm setting myself up for sadness and frustration this month, I really need to settle down.

nothing really to report here - I think the BBs are actually starting to get sore now, but nothing crazy. TMI ALERT: I'm having some BAD diarr... since last night but I think my FIL undercooked some chicken strips. Though my stomach is ok, it's just the bum! Sorry, I had to share b/c I also read a few women had this as a symptom. ew.
But temps rose a little more this morning - yay!! I'm soooo happy when I see it higher than 98!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Welcome MolGold! How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

you know what....what if I DID o on Tuesday?? I don't have any other drops before then that would count. Now I'm a little less positive about this month - b/c then BD'ing on Sat/Sun wouldn't be very timely at all. It was with the watery and ewcm AND the peak on the OPK but not with the temps. 
ugh. brain. turn. off.


----------



## malinko

Wish2BMom said:


> UGH! I was just typing and hit some sort of hot keys and it went back to my work web page!! SO ANNOYING!:grr:
> 
> haha - I'm fine today! Got more snow last night, that's just lovely. But should be warmer today, enough for it to melt. Where are you located again?
> 
> yay for crosshairs!! I saw that when I was looking at your chart! You're very zig-zaggy haha! but movin' on up in the right direction! Hopefully you actually O'd on Sunday, though - would be at the dip, right? I understand that FF has a slick way to calculate this stuff, but it's going to say that I o'd on Tuesday b/c that was my last dip, but that's the morning I woke up sweaty and with little cm. So I still think I did this weekend, esp b/c that's when I got the Peak OPK!
> 
> how are you feeling? anything? not that I want to try to get you to read into things! I know I'm setting myself up for sadness and frustration this month, I really need to settle down.
> 
> nothing really to report here - I think the BBs are actually starting to get sore now, but nothing crazy. TMI ALERT: I'm having some BAD diarr... since last night but I think my FIL undercooked some chicken strips. Though my stomach is ok, it's just the bum! Sorry, I had to share b/c I also read a few women had this as a symptom. ew.
> But temps rose a little more this morning - yay!! I'm soooo happy when I see it higher than 98!!


Aren't you sick of all of this snow? I live in Ohio and we have had a pretty bad winter. Thank goodness for Spring though. Now if only it would get warm. 

Yes, Sunday was the dip. Although, I'm not sure if that would have occured on Saturday night as it was the temp Sunday morning? I'm not sure about all of that since this is the first month temping. I'm just beyond estatic knowing that I o'd! Who knows when I actually hit the "peak" level...maybe it was Sunday night. I can't wait to see your though. Especially after your rough month in Feb.


Yes, I told you my chart is a mess! I'm just thankful for the continual rise in temps each day. 

I'm not feeling anything! Although now that I know that I have ovulated, I'm sure I'll be looking into any little pinch. I did have some weird feelings on Monday evening but didn't put much into it because it would be on the left side and then on the right side so I just dismissed all of it. Last night I noticed a quick little pain that caught my attention but was literally one or two seconds and then nothing. So, I could read into all of that but I'm just not going to. I will say this morning I was nauseous getting ready for work. It was maybe 5 minutes or so where I just felt like crap, but that seems to happen to me during the tww. I'm still early on so I'm going to wait awhile before thinking about any little feeling I have. Again, I'm extremely doubtful this is our month, so I'd rather not get my hopes up. DH said he would love a Christmas baby though. If only it would pleasantly suprise us!

Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. Again, I hate to admit this but nothing really grosses me out! :) I'm glad your stomach isn't upset though. Hopefully things get better for you. I too have read about some ladies having this symptom and getting their bfp!


----------



## malinko

Welcome Molgold!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, i have some coworkers in Ohio (almost my whole company works remote) and I have to say, I think you guys have had it worse than us!! His kids have been out of school so much this winter. 

yeah, I've had little pinches and pulls but then they go away quickly. Not even enough to call a symptom. Little bit of heartburn the other night, but we had tacos - things that are explainable.

Thank you again for all of the support!! the fact that you remember I had a weird Feb is really cool (not that I didn't whine about it incessantly!). :hugs:

Well I hope you have a great Thursday!


----------



## malinko

Ugh! FF moved my o day to Tuesday. Now even more doubtful this was our month. Oh well...just have to remember to look on the bright side and at least confirmed ovulation.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup, me too! 3dpo for both of us :thumbup:

Though it's a dotted line so it says I 'may have' o'ed that day but other things don't line up like my CP (it was low and squishy that day). So who knows. I'm less positive about it now too. And I feel like an idiot for starting to symptom spot on Monday/Tuesday!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning, Wish!

So, I bet you are confused this morning! I was actually going back in the thread to look for the link on your chart so I could look at it this morning to see if you got your cross threads. Anyhoo....in doing that, I missed one of your posts yesterday. Not sure how, but I am SO sorry! I missed reading your post about "what if I did O on Saturday." Well....you and me get to try for another month together! Except, you have a better chance than me since you bd'd on Sunday.

See what FF says for your timing analyzer. I bet your score is considered "good." I was feeling a LITTLE optimistic yesterday when it had me on Monday. BD 2 days before is possible. However, now it looks like I bd'd 3 days before. That put me in the "low" category. Ugh!

Thinking this won't be too terrible of a tww since I'm not hopeful at all. At least we can chat through the next couple of weeks and hopefully just relax :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, a bit confused but FF will do what it will do based on the info you give it, right? I'm kicking myself for not having temped Saturday morning, simply b/c I was pouting. Brat.
I guess we could have O'd Monday night - taking temps first thing in the morning doesn't mean that you O'd right then and there!
I was reading up on the timing of ewcm/watery cm vs when you actually O and everything said that when you have ewcm, then it's go time, you will O around then and it's always best to BD _BEFORE _O'ing, so the sperm is ready and waiting. And with watery/ewcm, the sperm can last a lot longer, so hopefully... I think I read this in January but needed a refresher. :)
I'm a silver-lining girl, can you tell?? haha
yeah, my timing analyzer says 'good', but I SO thought it was High!! grrr

so when are you expecting AF? I forget how long your cycles usually are.
how come FF moved for you? you already had crosshairs!! that's not fair!
and no worries about not seeing one of my posts. I've been getting a little carried away lately anyway! haha I need a hobby!


----------



## malinko

I'm not sure why FF moved my date. When I opened the app this morning it had an "attention" sign and said it moved my date. Poor DH is hoping Wednesday would catch but I told him chances are better Saturday than Wednesday...and Saturday isn't great.

I'm due for AF around April 2nd according to FF. I'm anywhere from 25-29 normally but last month was 35. I THINK my luteal phase is 13 days...so we will see.


----------



## malinko

I posted too soon....what about you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's very strange!! welp, you never know. crazier things have happened!! my fingers are still crossed for you and I want to know every symptom you think you've got! hahaha unless that'll drive you nuts, which I don't want to do :)
my 'symptom' today is that my face is breaking out like a teenager, which is not typical for me. Usually I get one bump on my chin from O hormones, typically on the side I O from (read that little nugget awhile ago) and that's it. This month, my whole chin is broken out and today I got some between my eyebrows! wth!

I am expecting AF on either 3/29 or 3/30. I don't really know much about my LP yet, since last month was sorta a bust, but I know that my cycles are always 28-29 days. The only exception that I can remember to that was this past Nov/Dec where I was 3 days late in Nov and it's like it caught up with itself and was 4 days early in Dec.

soooooo - I'm going to try not to log on with updates over the weekend as a little test to myself to try not to symptom spot and then we'll be at 6dpo when I return! I will probably check in on my app on my phone though. :)

I hope you have a fabulous weekend!! Have some fun and get your mind off things! :flower:


----------



## malinko

Yes, I will definitely keep you updated with symptoms :) I too try to stay away on the weekends but check it every once in awhile on my phone.

So far, I have nothing. Absolutely nothing. No acne, no pains, anything. Cm is creamy/watery which isn't odd for me. Maybe a good sign on the acne? What a pain having, but I'd take it if it would bring a bfp!!! Haha :)

Have a great weekend Wish! Talk to you Monday (if not sooner!) Hugs to my ttc buddy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ok I lied!! Bored, so what better to do than stare at my chart and post here? Haha
Nothing really new today - had a headache again overnight and through the morning, but it's gone now. I had a little to drink last night but nothing crazy. CM is more abundant than usual this month and creamy. Usually I'm dry until af. I know it's still way early but I'm really hoping the headaches, cm and acne are all good signs! If not, they sure are weird things happening to me this month!
Anything going on with your 4dpo status?? I hope you're enjoying your weekend! It's friggin snowing here AGAIN right now! I'm gonna go out of my mind!!
Sorry for any typos - on my phone! Ta ta!


----------



## malinko

Hey! I couldn't stay away either! I had a temp drop this morning but have read it doesn't really mean anything. Hoping it goes back up tomorrow.

I lied when I said I had no symptoms yesterday. I forgot until I experienced it this morning. Both yesterday morning and this morning, I had a brief wave of nausea. I had it last month so not reading into it. I've noticed a couple spots on my chins that will probably develop into nice zits over the next couple of days. Again, had some last month too. My nipple haven't started hurting yet though, which seems a little odd. I'm sure that'll come too though. 

Okay, Tmi because this grosses me out and normally nothing does. I had the most sticky and most tacky THICK cm yesterday that I've ever had. Today it is creamy lotion like. Creamy also is not unusual for me over the la St couple of months. I'm feeling confident I'm out but fun to symptom spot with you. 

Went out with a bunch of friends last night. My brother in law and his wife were there too and talking about their pregnancy. Then someone asks me "when are you guys going to start popping babies out?" Just wanted to hit her OR just cry. Since no one knows, I just said "I don't know that we are to that point yet." Oh well...I'm over it now. 

Hoping all of your unusual symptoms are good!!!! Sorry it's snowing where you are. I wish it would warm up already!

Sorry for the novel. Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yay! Haha glad you checked in! 
Ugh so annoying that people are asking! Though I'm positive I've asked people in the past, not knowing this is what they could be going through. I feel bad now!!
Those are good symptoms, and yeah, temp drop is fine. Is it still above the cover line? My temp stayed the same today so still high - pumped about that! My sleeps have been a bit interrupted though, waking up a few times a night hoping its time to temp. I wonder if it's bc my temp is high that I'm not sleeping very soundly. Who knows. 
My bbs still aren't as sore as I think they normally would be either. Very very faintly, like I did some push-ups or something. Sometimes no symptoms are a symptom too!
Gah! Ok, talk to you soon! Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning!! How's it going? Hope you had a great rest of your weekend, mine was fun!

So... 6dpo and still nothing crazy going on except I had a temp dip this morning back to the cover line. I guess it could be implantation dip but I don't know how common that is, enough to rely on it. I had a little dip on Sunday too, so this is 2 days in a row that it's lower. :( I've never wished a day away more than today - I just want to see if my temp rises back up tomorrow!! 
Having little twinges in my uterus area too but again, wouldn't really notice if I wasn't looking for it. Nothing weird with my sense of smell, taste buds, nausea, NOTHING!! Headaches are gone, no new blemishes... BBs are a little sore and feel a little heavier but that's pretty normal for me, nips are fine, no veins. I'm not even bloated to the gills like I usually am! GEEZ! give me a sign one way or the other, please!!
My lower back is sore but I did a yoga class yesterday where she did a few moves where the back is really arched, so it's most likely that. I don't do yoga regularly but when I do, I push myself to try to do everything, so I tend to feel it the next day. Everything is still easy to explain away! 

Anything new with you?


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

I started typing but then got distracted. Went back to check if you had posted and in fact you had!

How are you doing today?!? Glad you had a fun weekend! Mine was pretty good too. Didn't do anything fun or exciting but nice to relax some. I checked your chart this morning. Hope you aren't worried about anything. When mine dropped on Saturday, I didn't know what to think about it, but found out that it was very common for a temp dip between 4-6dpo. Something to do the corpus luteum and starting to produce progesterone. Mine isn't rising like I was hoping it would. Oh well. It could have something to do with my absolutely horrible sleep pattern. I slept terribly last night and was awake at 3, 4, 5, and finally at 6. If not this month, we will try again next month! 

I actually found a really good site the other day and wanted to share it with you but now I can't find it. Makes me so mad because I'd like to go back and read it again. It was talking about all of these silly symptoms that we are experiencing now and how they are all related to progesterone. I'm not going to start looking into anything until around 9 dpo and past. 

I don't really think I'm really experiencing much. No headaches, no sore boobs or nipples, I didn't feel any nausea this morning. I did however have an odd eating pattern yesterday and didn't eat much until dinner time. I didn't eat an excessive amount but I was SO full and then brought on the bloating, which is normal for me during this time. Again, I went to looking like I had a baby bump. Even DH noticed I was much fuller in the low abdomen than normal and commented on it. (I'm a really small frame, so it doesn't take much to make a difference). My weight hasn't fluctuated at all either.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - yeah, sounds like you're not getting a good sleep at all! That could definitely mess with your temps, esp when the 'rule' is that you should have at least 3-4 uninterrupted hours of sleep before temping. Love that - sleeplessness is a common TWW symptom, yet this is the rule. 

thank you for the temp dip note - I hope it's just that. I would love to see that site if you find it! that's kinda what I was thinking, especially since AF symptoms are so similar to PG symptoms - both have progestrone creation in the tww in common, so it only makes sense. And I've experienced so many of these things when I haven't been pregnant, so what does that tell you? That's why I'm trying to weed out the common things and so far, the only uncommon things are the acne, headaches and cm. 
There's another thread where someone said 'I just have to vent - does anyone else find it silly when some people post "I had the hiccups today, then a BFP! it's a sign!" or "my ankle hurt today and I rolled my eyes, then I got a BFP! it's a sign!" Has anyone ever heard of a coincidence??' hahahaha I was laughing about that all weekend, b/c it's so true. 

I just checked your chart too - it's still looking good! You're at least above the cover line and about .5 degrees over what would probably be your average, so that's great! And you could end up spiking tomorrow or the next. My fingers and toes will remain crossed for you even if you're already looking to next month! :)

HA! That's right, I just remembered you're the teeny one! my height but like 25lbs less than me, and I'm not big by any means!! hahaha good for YOU! 

omg, eating yesterday - I GORGED on some gumbo that I made for dinner and then had a coffee cup of ice cream a little later, even though I wasn't remotely hungry for the ice cream. It was gluttony at its finest but I loved every minute!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

man - I just went back to read my 'symptoms' from our January post and it was basically the same for me! hardly any symptoms at all. boooooo
I think this might help me stop obsessing this month. We'll see! I'm still going to check in daily, though!


----------



## malinko

So funny you did that....so did I!!! Although January and February symptoms were different and neither were a bfp. So, it doesn't help to compare :) Hopefully that offers you some hope! I have noticed the one symptom that I haven't had this month that I seem to have are sore nipples after o. I'm just chalking that up to maybe not as much progesterone. Who knows. Surprisingly, I'm feeling calm this month. Maybe it's because I don't think I stand much of a chance and for once, am okay with that. I'd certainly welcome a surprise bfp though! Have a great evening and talk to you tomorrow :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning!
HAHA! Yes, that does help, thank you! hahahaha so funny that we both did that!
Yeah, even though I seem like I'm obsessing, I'm still calm. I'm glad you are too and you're ok with however this month goes. I will actually be more disappointed this month than I have been but we'll see. That's why I hate getting my hopes up!

So I just woke up from a dream where I had a baby girl. I was pretty irresponsible with her at first - I even asked DH 'when was the last time you fed her? I haven't fed her in days' - GREEEEAT! I'm gonna make a good mom!! But then I got the hang of it and was fine. The rest of the dream was ridiculous but that's how they go!

Temp went back up .1 degrees this morning. That's not high enough for me! :) But I am glad it went up and not down again.

Other than that - back still hurts but I'm still chalking that up to yoga. Getting little uteran twinges/small cramps. I think my cm is drying up. CP has been an average of medium/medium. BBs are only slightly sore, though they do feel monstrous (I use this term lightly b/c I'm only a B cup! haha). Had a slight wave of nausea this morning but it turned out to be a burp! :haha: And had a very slight headache when I woke up but it's already gone.

so you can see - still barely anything to report!! how about you? Anything new happen overnight?


----------



## malinko

Good morning! (or so I think.)

I'm starting to get terribly moody. And I hate it! I know DH was trying to be funny last night (was trying to act like he was mad at me...and of course, he wasn't) but I wasn't finding anything he said or how he acted to be funny. Normally I play along but just not feeling it. Then he told me I had an attitude last night which ticked me off even more. I feel like my mood would be fine if he didn't act like he was. Some of it too right now (or at least I feel like it is) is I feel like a giant cow right now, I'm white as a ghost (can it PLEASE be summer yet?), and just overall feel so unattractive right now. I can't explain that to dh as he completely doesn't get it.

I woke up and was going to "play nice." When I woke him up, he responded well. Then he must have remembered "oh, she had an attitude with me." So, he didn't speak to me for most of the morning. We have a meeting to go to this evening and he was asking me what I thought he should wear. He got ready and asked me how he looked. I said "I think that looks fine." He then rolled his eyes at me (I probably should have said, "that looks great!") and then responded with "Is that what you are going to wear?" Completely ticked me off. To top it all off, I'm leaving for the airport this evening for a business meeting and will be gone until Friday night. 

Sorry for my rant....I hate blaming things on my hormones....but they are totally screwing with me right now! I've thought back to a few other times when DH asks me "why do you have such an attitude" and it is always around this time. So, AF will be here next week I'm sure.

What a funny dream! You are going to be a great mom though! Dreams are just weird sometimes.

My temp also went up .1 degree this morning. Just like you, not as high as I would like but at least it is going up. This is weird but I just feel like my nose is clogged. Not as in stuffy but like I need to blow my nose all the time. Weird...I know. It's been driving me crazy though. My two small acne spots have not really gotten bigger like they do generally. Typically my skin is raised for a couple of days and then I wake up to a big zit. I have two SMALL spots and they haven't gotten any bigger. I thought my boobs feel a little heavier last night but probably just me making it up. (I too am a B cup.....small b cup!) They still don't hurt. I haven't really had any cramps, twinges, nothing. I think my cm is starting to dry up as well. I quite checking my cp because it seems so up/down, firm/soft and I'm not going to read into it. So, I guess all I have is my moodiness and my "attitude." Haha

Sorry for the novel! :) I'm sure I'll be posting through out the day :) Talk to you soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man - I'm so sorry!! What a night/morning for you! I agree - the boys just won't get the little things that irritate us. I am WITH YOU on wishing for summer. We're getting *another *storm here in the NE tonight! COME ON! Thankfully, I think my area will just get a dusting but it's still snow on 3/25!! 50's by Friday, though, so that's good.

my sister just texted me and said she had a dream about me holding a newborn! how weird that we both had a dream about me having a baby! That makes me feel good. <3

that's good that you have your business trip coming up - a nice distraction to take you through the end of the week. I was supposed to also have one but now I don't have to go. Kinda bummed - I was hoping for the distraction!


----------



## malinko

Oh my gosh!!! How exciting about your sisters dream! I can't help but think that should be a sign for you! I've had two pregnancy dreams and both of them meant absolutely nothing for me. So, hoping your dreams come true for you :) 

I'm kind of excited about my trip but not really. I really like just being at home. That too doesn't help my moodiness. My husband and I just don't like being away from each other. Hopefully it'll be good though :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah - I gotcha about traveling. I love to travel but I would much rather do it with him. I have some great coworkers, some who I call friends, so it's fun to be with them. 

yeah - I've had numerous dreams in the past about being preg, having a baby, etc so I don't put much weight into the 'vivid dreams' symptom. I also ALWAYS remember my dreams, baby-centric or not, so that's not weird either!

and I totally skipped over your other symptoms in my last post!! Your clogged nose could be something! hahaha - I know, I know...but it COULD!! :) remember kitty felt like she was coming down with a cold? not that we know her outcome...
That tww website that I found showed a lot of women feeling stuffy during their bfp tww. 
argggh


----------



## malinko

Oh, trust me, I have googled the heck out of my symptoms :) Haha! I felt the same way last month AND gross...but I had a lot of dry blood when I'd blow my nose too. NEVER have that, so I was sure last month that was a sign. :nope: So, maybe there just isn't enough moisture in my house. 

I've had the smallest of twinges ever today (maybe even trying to convince myself....) but didn't last long. I thought my cm was drying up but was very creamy not very long ago. Grrrr. How has your day been progressing?

I'd like to see a nice dip on 9dpo and then a BIG temp spike and it stay high. That's what I'm living for right now! :smug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Great!! I'm getting little twinges too but that's what stuck out most about my January posts. :growlmad: so I'm going to need some BIG cramps to believe it, personally!
CREAMY CM IS AWESOME!! I feel like mine has dried up now, or is very scant, for sure. But I've been peeing almost every hour or two all day and haven't had that much to drink. I could be making myself too, though, b/c that's the 'lab' after all, and I want to see what's going to happen! :winkwink:

But that's it! nothing else! I even keep squishing my bbs to see if they are getting any more sore and they aren't! My back still hurts, I put that in as a symptom. I don't think I did THAT much at yoga on Sunday that it's still sore today. But I'm 4 days from AF and going nuts!! 
Another thing that stood out to me, I was trying to keep it out of my mind - I ran last Friday and granted that was only 3dpo, I was SO winded. I had to stop to walk 3 times. And I just ran a 4 mi race 2.5 weeks before that! Granted, I hadn't run since then, but I don't think I could have lost it that quickly. My loop around here is only about 2.5 mi (lots of hills but still....). I haven't had the energy to run again, even on the treadmill. I could just be lazy...:winkwink:

yes - you get a dip and I'll get a spike and all will be good with the world for one more day! :thumbup:
I'm going to stalk your chart again... :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry to post again! you must think I'm nuts

so back pain is legit - just vacuumed a bit and had to sit down on my couch to get the dust bunnies under the coffee table b/c I couldn't bend over anymore. Also a little winded - wth. This isn't funny! I might have gotten my wish and cramps are a bit more profound. Not doubling over but definitely there.

also - question for you - just had to pee again and I see that there's still cm leaving a mark but nothing when I wipe or whatever. And it's just a little bit, not gobs or anything. Do you log that as 'dry' or still whatever the consistency is of the little bit that's there? They should have an 'amount' option too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! I know you're traveling so may not get a chance to post, but I'll post for your reading pleasure if you get a chance to check in! ;)

temp went up another .1 this morning, no significant spike like I hoped for. I think I'm out - I feel like I'll start spotting today, which would follow the pattern of last month (spotting 3 days before AF on Saturday). My back and bbs are still sore and my uterus is buzzing, but that's it. Oh, and dreamt that I rec'd 5 positive test results from a line of judges HAHA! like they all flipped cards that were high temperature results but they all meant 'positive hpt' - BIZARRE. I think I'm just in my own head b/c I was tossing & turning to take my temp at the right time like usual.

did you get your dip? how are you feeling?


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey girls! Wow, I had a lot to catch up on :coffee:

Are you both due for AF at the same time or something?!?! I think my cycles are almost matched to your's now Wish. AF is so out of wack. I had 28 day cycles for like 5 months and now all of a sudden last month was 35! and I'm now on CD 31 this month with my normal "week before" symptoms. Ugh.. This is going to drive me nutts when it comes time to TTC I tell you. I just don't even care anymore, lol.

Anyway, WOW all these dreams.. that's definitely strange.. I've seen that "can be an indicator" but who knows.. sounds interesting though for sure!

Malinko- Don't worry.. I get REALLY moody with DH "the week before AF" and he always calls me out (which doesn't help!) Sometimes its an uncontrollable feeling.. guys don't get it.. I always remind him.. ALL GIRLS are like that, so don't go trading me in! LMAO :haha: 

*Hey, I have a question about traveling for work... HOW IN THE WORLD do you go on a business trip for several days without seeing DH? I have to travel for my new job and DH says he doesn't care.. he's coming with me, lol. I know, I know.. I will be that "weird" person with the husband tagging along for drinks after our seminars... haha... his dad is the same way with my mother-in-law. It must be the Italian in them.

Is it weird that I am curious as to what you look like Wish? LOL. I feel like I know you, but I don't.. so strange. 
:dust: to both of you this month!!! As the old saying goes... "You're not out until the witch shows.. in full force"!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Bumpy!! I love that you're still checking in with us!! I REALLY hope for your sanity's sake that your cycles even out and get a pattern going before you guys seriously start TTC. To have that to wonder about on top of everything else would be killer!

yep, i think we're both expecting AF this weekend - we actually have quite a few things in common, it's cool!

Maybe it's b/c I've been with DH for 11 yrs, but I don't mind traveling for 1-2 days w/o him. Any longer and it sucks. But I like to feel 'Independent Michelle' stretch out her wings for a little bit - get my own cabs, figure out dinner, stupid little things like that. Granted, like I said, I would MUCH rather he was with me b/c it's just weird not having him there and experiencing stuff with him, sleeping next to him. But if it's work and there are coworkers going too, I know that he'd just be bored listening to us talk MORE work while at dinner/drinks after the working day. That said, a coworker who is a friend of ours and I had our spouses fly out to Chicago a couple years ago to meet us after our big conference and we spent the weekend there together. It was SO fun!!

haha - I'm the same about wanting to know what you all look like! I'd name an actress but I've been told I look like some random people. I think most recently was the b*tchy bridesmaid that tries to be BFFs with Maya Rudolph on Bridesmaids, but I think we just have the same shaped eyes. I'd update my profile with my pic but I think that's too invasive for anyone else to see that I don't 'know' like you girls! So... let's just say I look like Jennifer Aniston and leave it at that! HAHA!


----------



## malinko

Good morning. Have a break so I HAD to get on here! I love your posts , so keep them coming! How is your back pain doing? Cramps? 

Glad to hear the Judges ruled in your favor! Haha. Quite the panel too :)

I got a significant dip today...actually to my coverline. I'm pretty worried now. We will see what tomorrow's temps do. I hope and pray for a temp spike and then stay high. I'm sure AF will come soon though. Had some pretty bad "pokes" on my left side this morning while laying in bed but gone now. Nothing going on since then. Didn't sleep well last night...so maybe that too affected temps.

DH and I had a long distance relationship for three years, so we are used to having to be apart sometimes. It's not very often that either one of us have to travel so it's okay...but doesn't make it an easier when we are apart. 

Googling the heck out of temp drop to coverline on 8dpo today! STAY AWAY AF!!!!!! I'll be on through to out the day and posting :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's what I had too!! A dip to my coverline at 6dpo and then a slow crawl up since then. I have more like rolling hills now instead of spikes and drops!
if you get a spike tomorrow I'm going to celebrate that you implanted today!!!

backache is still there but cramps don't seem to be. I had some pokes overnight too, on my left side (think that's where I O'd from) - they felt like O pains. Just went 'to the loo' like our UK friends say and no spotting, so that's good.
another thing that happened when I went to bed and overnight - my knees were killing me! like joint pain. Could be cuz I'm old, I guess!! HAHA I don't know if joint pain is a thing but whatever. Now I'm just complaining about every little thing!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I posted a poem but it'll probably get buried - you might enjoy! :)

Borrowed from "Sick" By Shel Silverstein 
TWW by Wish2BMom

'I&#8217;m in my two week wait today'
Said Wish2BaMomSomeday
'I have the measles and the mumps,
A gash, a rash and purple bumps.
My mouth is wet, my throat is dry,
I'm going blind in my right eye.
My tonsils are as big as rocks,
My CP&#8217;s high and wet and soft
Headaches, gassy, always peein'
Don't you think my CM looks green?
My leg is cut-my eyes are blue-
It might be instamatic flu?
I cough and sneeze, hiccup and choke,
I'm sure that my left leg is broke-
My hip hurts when I move my chin,
My belly button's caving in,
My back is wrenched, my ankle's sprained,
My uterus pains each time it rains.
My nose is cold, my toes are numb.
I have a sliver in my thumb.
My neck is stiff, my voice is weak,
I hardly whisper when I speak.
My tongue is filling up my mouth,
I think my hair is falling out.
My elbow's bent, my spine ain't straight,
My BBT is one-o-eight.
My brain is shrunk, I cannot hear,
There is a hole inside my ear.
I have a hangnail, and my heart is-what?
What's that? What's that you say?
You say AF came today?
UGH!! On to yet another day.


----------



## malinko

I would be SO excited for a temp spike tomorrow!!! It'll probably be like my other rises though and just be slow. No symptoms since my last post. Trying not to read into it but wish I could just go to sleep, wake up, and have a temp increase.

How's your day going so far?


----------



## malinko

Forgot to say....LOVE that poem! Made me laugh out loud! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am bored out of my ghourd so I've been on this site basically all day. It's not healthy!! And I feel the same way - I just want the day to pass so I can get to bed to temp again tomorrow morning! ALSO not healthy!! haha

back still hurts, no spotting. No real cm - did you see my last question yesterday (understood if you missed it amongst my 13 posts...)? when you still have cm, creamy I guess, but it's very little and just making marks on your underwear but isn't there when you wipe or whatever, how do you mark that in FF? is that 'dry' or do you keep it as creamy?

I should go clean my house or workout or do something productive...

glad you liked the poem! :)


----------



## malinko

Hey there. I still mark it is creamy. Yesterday I noticed it some on my underwear but not when I wipe. I also notice it when checking my cervical position. Sometimes it's on my underwear and thick and sticky so I'll mark that as sticky. Few more cramps here and there but that's it.

I've been googling the heck out of second estrogen surges today. I'm officially in my obsessed, craziness of my tww.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome to the obsession!! It's about time!! hahaha
I think I've actually run out of things to google. And I think all of my symptoms have maybe disappeared for the day. They seem to just come and go, I guess. Even my bbs aren't that sore now unless I press on the sore spots and they were hurting last night.

yeah, just checked my cervix and had more cm than the last couple of days, so that's good! I'll mark as creamy! hooray! 31 pts on the symptom scale or whatever!

thankfully I have dinner plans with a couple of my aunts tonight so that'll send me RIGHT into the night. Then I get to go to sleep and have weird dreams and wake up to temp again! BEST BE HIGH. Unfortunately, I shouldn't have a glass of wine and I really want one badly!! 

PS - I have one cat that will not leave me alone and I always wonder, 'does she know something I don't??' :shock:


----------



## malinko

I think I have run out of things to Google as well and still haven't found that "ah ha" moment. In fact, I'm sure I've read the same sites over and over. Ugh.

I've had some sharp pains right above my public bone but it comes and goes. It doesn't feel like cramps but only probably because I don't want them to be. I've been having off and on cramps on my right side too....so it's not just my left side. Probably AF will come over the weekend or no later than this time next week. 

Have a glass of wine tonight. It shouldn't hurt anything. I'd only have one though. I had one last night!

Keep me updated on the kitty! :) They do have those weird senses!

Oh...and what is it with all these celebrities expecting? Mila and Ashton, Stacey Kiebler, Ashley and JO from the bachelorette.....what the heck?!?! I'm getting jealous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

OHHH! I didn't see that Mila & Ashton were! Oddly enough, that's the name of my kitty that won't leave me alone - Mila :) I'm totally starting to get jealous when I hear of people getting preg too. HOW do they DO it??

my problem is that every show I'm watching has a storyline about people trying to get pregnant. Not even just that the character happens to be, but an actual 'we need to relax, we can't stress, we have to flip upside down after BD'ing, we need to see a fertility specialist' storyline!! WTH!!

yeah, no 'ah ha' moments here either, dammit. I bookmarked that tww-success stories-symptoms by dpo website that I've been talking about just to compare myself to those stories almost daily. It's rather annoying that I'm barely having symptoms, but there ARE ladies on there that didn't have any and swore AF was coming and she didn't! I'm really dying to test since AF is so close. Friday is going to be the worst, unless I start spotting earlier.

well have a good evening - I'll talk to you in the morning!


----------



## malinko

You have a nice times with your aunts! Going to have dinner with some coworkers so hopefully that'll be somewhat distracting!

F's for my temps to spike tomorrow morning and not sure what you want yours to do (I'm guessing just keep rising) but I hope it's what you want. It'd be awesome if we could get our bfp's together! Try to have a good night's rest and anxious to talk tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## malinko

So I think I'm having pre-af symptoms. Starting to have some cramps (not super sharp but not dull), and my low back is starting to get tight and sometimes sore. I'm also tired. Could be due to late night last night, long day, sleeping in different bed, etc. but also super tired before/during af. Still hoping for a temp rise tomorrow and next couple of days. Is that too much to ask for? :)

Sorry about any and all typos. It's not as easy posting from my phone. Good night! Talk to you in the morning.


----------



## malinko

Only .2 rise in temp. Really? This is frustrating. I'm sure AF will show in a few days.


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! sounds like you had a fun night last night! a .2 rise is GOOD!!! not everyone gets the implantation dip so as long as you just stay high, that's awesome! Tough to tell about the sleepiness, though - it could be any of those - pre-af, traveling/working all day/late night OR pregnancy. The day before AF I find that I get that, but only that one day.
Where are you in your travels, anywhere fun?

soooooo - mine dropped again this morning to BELOW the coverline. I'm so BS right now (sorry if that offends, I swear like a trucker sometimes!), I'm sad too. I feel like AF cramps are coming on as well, good times. I know that this happens and the temp can spike again and all could be well but realistically, AF is right around the corner. BBs are very sore now, I got my typical night sweats last night. All of the usual signs. And I think yesterday was my 'eat everything in sight and don't stop' day, until dinner. I could have cooked a better meal than those cooks! And I was SO GOOD about wine too - I had one glass and the server asked if we wanted another round. I didn't say yes, but I said yes on behalf of one of my aunts and the server thought I was saying it for me so she brought me a glass. I have a hard time sending stuff back so i just kept it and I only had 2 sips out of it! so 1 glass and 2 sips :) I sound like a complete alcoholic right now, celebrating this, but I swear I'm not! haha 

so I did some chart compares to my post-O temps and there are some out there that still rose after dropping a few times to the coverline, but these ladies were on, like, clomid, BD'ed on O day, used progesterone supps, etc. I was trying to think of how I would feel about my symptoms if I wasn't temping. I think I'd assume AF is coming. :growlmad:

anyway - sorry for the book and all the whining!! I hope you are having a good morning!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just checked your chart again and it looks good!! I don't know what I was thinking about no dip for you - that was yesterday! I totally get what you're saying now about the .2 rise, but a rise is good either way! I understand if you want to fume. :) I'll be positive for you, you fume away! hahaha


----------



## malinko

I'm at a business meeting and staying at The Lodge at Geneva in Northern Ohio. It's beautiful but I am ready to go back home (southern Ohio). It's so cold up here.

Good job on the wine!!!!! I can say no to another glass but if it's in front of me....I wouldn't have been able to only take two sips! My glass would have been empty!!!! Great job on the self control! Sorry to hear the dinner was chappy but hope you enjoyed time with your aunts. 

Do you normally drop below coverline? Maybe you'll get a spike tomorrow. You know...9 dpo is the most common day for implantation so don't give up hope yet :)

I'm reading through posts today to see what things to try for next month. I've heard people taking mucinex before o. Going to research that. I'm also wondering if I should try progesterone cream. My temps don't seem very high.
Even though I'm disappointed with my temps...I'm glad I'm temping and have an idea af is coming. Otherwise I'd still be really wondering and the next few days would be terrible. At least I won't be AS crushed :) (Trying to be a positive Debbie Downer!)


----------



## Wish2BMom

well I shall hold on to that little glimmer of hope then and keep fingers crossed that this is just implantation. 

I've been thinking about progesterone cream too - my temps are definitely not that high or at least staying that high. I'm also wondering if I O too late for my cycle. I know that the LP is supposed to be the same length each time - depending on when AF comes this month, I'm probably around 12 days. Last month was such a bust, I'm not comparing anything to that month and it was the first time (since Oct, and that was on a paper that I threw out) that I temped. So yes, I dipped below the coverline then, but I only had a 7 day LP, if I O'ed at all. I think FF was trying to make something outta nothing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just tested!!! BFN as expected but at least that's what I'll go into the weekend feeling and if I don't get AF, then I'll try again on Monday or something. I needed to get out the jitters and get a result in my head one way or the other and get it over with. Like ripping off a band-aid!
I know 9dpo is still too early to see, even FF says that only 17.9% of pregnancies are seen at 9dpo. 
My back still hurts, bbs still hurt, but cervix feels medium/firm/closed, cm is creamy/wet and no signs of spotting. So at least that's all good. :)

how are you feeling today so far?


----------



## malinko

If today is by chance an implantation dip, I wouldn't think you'd get a positive result maybe 2 days later? I would think a couple of days would detect some hcg. Just guessing though. Not out yet :)

Not really any symptoms now. This morning my nose was really stuffy while still laying down and once I was up and moving around then it was runny. But that has cleared up too. So that's about it so far. My cm seems to be starting to dry up and I haven't checked cp.

Boring afternoon so I'll be on quite a bit today. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, that's what i was thinking about the testing - I'll most likely know more by then anyway b/c that'll be Saturday when AF will most likely rear her ugly little head.

so this is weird - all cramping has subsided and I almost feel like my bbs are barely sore. Last night they were killing me. I've read about people having symptoms and then they just stop. I usually have sore bbs through the first couple days of AF. I'm weirded out right now, I'm sure they'll be sore again in an hour.

also, checked cp again in the shower - creamy cm! not enough to do much on underwear, but plenty on my finger. And to be completely honest, I'm only guessing it's closed b/c I can't really feel an opening, but I am not anywhere close to sure on that! I feel like it's sideways or something - very awkward trying to figure that thing out.

I swear my nose is always runny or a little stuffy, so I can't even count on that. Especially in the winter (and yes, I'm still calling this winter until I see some REAL spring weather!!) I hope it's abnormal for you!


----------



## malinko

Okay, so I thought I was drying up and checked cp. For thinking I was drying up, I had creamy cm. Oddly it was somewhat stretchy. Weird. Super bloated now after lunch. Heard of that? I'm again going crazy.


----------



## malinko

Because I'm insane...and bored...here's my input on your symptoms. I'm guessing they have subsided only due to your temp drop. Progesterone can make boobs feel sore, make you feel tired and/or nauseated, etc. Hoping you get a spike in temps tomorrow and sore boobs again :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, I feel super bloated too. Could be b/c I've been eating nothing but salty foods for 2 days. Popcorn for lunch both days! Haven't really wanted anything else. Did you eat anything overly salty?

Hooray for more creamy cm! stretchy too, like ewcm? I think that's a good thing. Mine's more like creamy/wet.

Your theory makes perfect sense. Well...6 hrs until I get to fall asleep again and temp when i wake up!


----------



## malinko

I feel like I've eaten somewhat healthy. I had a little salt on my meals but nothing new. Tilipa last night and pasta today (and not very much). Thinking about getting a massage as I'm bored :) and maybe a wee bit obsessive/crazy right now :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

a massage sounds AMAZING right now!! I hope you indulge!!

I'll chat with you tomorrow. Fingers crossed for spikes for both of us!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Temp stayed the same. I'm totally out. One thing I did notice was that when I took temps at pre-DST times, they were higher than the 45 mins later. Not that this would change much, I don't want to play those mind games with myself. Bbs still hurt, though. 

I hope you got a huge spike this morning!!


----------



## malinko

I'm totally out this month too. I actually dropped again. And below coverline. At least I won't be waiting these next few days thinking "maybe I am!" It sucks but I'm accepting it and am going to plan for next month. Are you going to try anything different in April?


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I'm accepting it too, though it sucks. I was pretty positive this was our month, I don't know why. Just the timing of the ewcm and the OPK peak, I guess. When you follow directions and get them right, you're supposed to do what you're doing correctly right?? There shouldn't be an element of chance or luck after that!! this is messing with my Type-A mind! haha

I'm already on prenatals so I'm getting all the vitamins and folic acid I need. I don't know about the weird food stuff - raspberry leaf tea, pineapple core. I already eat a ton of asparagus...
I'm going to make DH BD with me for an entire week. We only BD'ed those 2 days, we should have done it that Monday and Tuesday as well. If that doesn't work, then I guess I should go to a fertility specialist to start tests and such. I *should* probably go this month but we'll give it one more shot. I want to talk to DH about it too, I'm sure he'll be on board. I think I'm O'ing late and have a short LP, but then again, if the sperm didn't hit the egg, what do those things have to do with anything?

I'm also curious as to if I'll O next month - would be the side I don't think I O'ed from last month, so I'll get to see if there's a pattern.

What about you?


----------



## malinko

I agree...When you follow the directions, there shouldn't only be a 20% chance. I think I will attempt to follow the smep one more time. This will be month 8 for us and we too will probably go see a doctor for bloodwork if it doesn't happen in April.

I have been taking prenatal vitamins since July of last year. I may try mucinex or something like that to help more with ewcm. I didn't feel like I had as much this month that I usually have. Other than that, don't know that we will try anything else.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just posted to another thread in 'trying to conceive over 35' where many ladies explain what the next steps are after trying naturally for awhile, what tests to have done first since there's no sense in some if you haven't found out that your tubes are maybe blocked or whatever. If you want to look up my stats and click over to that, if you haven't seen it yet, it's a good read. 

I feel like we're both 'wah wah wahhhhh' today. :( what a roller coaster of emotions this month. 
want to start a new thread or keep this one going for April?


----------



## Wish2BMom

FF adjusted my coverline to what today's temps are, so I'm no longer below. I wonder why?

And not sure why i'm still doing this, but checked CP and got wet cm. No clue if that means anything but figured I would note. I guess I'm still checking cp b/c I'm not getting enough cm on the outside to see what's going on in there, and no spotting yet. Just GET HERE AF!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hi girls,

Remember... you're not out until... :witch:.... !!! 

*Nice little jingle there Wish. But AF HAS NOT come!! :)

This is why I hate the withdrawal method... because someone just posted on another forum that she got pg after using this method "perfectly"! I swear.. if AF doesn't show by Sunday... it'll be my longest cycle.. why are they getting longer and longer and longer??! I am stressed of course with all these finals and state exams but.. c'mon. I am definitely feeling lots of twinges and wetness down there (just clear) and TONS of acne...but I am not bloated this month which is somewhat strange? Of course, this would be an opposite occurrence of pregnancy, lol! Why can't this just be a TIMELY thing each and every month for ALL of us so we know what to expect and not go mad!!!

*Do you girls think I should get back on prenatals now? Even though not TTC until Nov?? I have been really bad with taking my vitamins lately & haven't done prenatals in months ( I do like the side effects for nail growth!) thoughts?*

Anyway... I am still rooting for you girls. And I saw a chart before that was something like this:
20% of couples get pg in 1st month of trying
65% in the 3rd month
85% in the 6th month...
etc... so April might be your lucky month Wish (if not now!)

Malinko.. I would see a specialist after 8 months of trying. That whole "you have to try for a year before they'll see you"... is garbage. Just say you've been trying for a year! How are they going to know? It might not even be you..it might be DH. Or.. it just might not be the perfect timing yet according to the big man upstairs Mind if I ask how old you are too?

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bumpy, you're so cute! thanks for being a positive light for us today! :hugs:

I cannot believe you're in your tww and AF hasn't come AGAIN for you! you must be going out of your mind! acne is definitely a good sign! and yes, I would totally start taking prenatals - my doc told me to start taking them about 6 mos before we were going to start trying. I have these gummy sugar-coated ones that I love, so I kinda look forward to taking them. They're like candy. Makes it easier b/c I'm not a good vitamin taker either. Or if you like the Flintstone vitamins - those are actually supposed to be just as good!

just checked cp in the shower again and it's actually high/firm. wth. And I've been googling 'low bbt but pregnant' this morning, like that's really a thing. I found ONE post somewhere by a woman whose bbt tanked 9-13dpo, then shot back up and she was preg. I guess anything's possible, but I'd rather believe the odds. Though apparently there's a niglet in my head that won't let this go.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Mmmm... interesting Wish... I don't check CP but I know that it's usually low/open when AF is impending... this could be VERY good!! :) :) You'd better test as soon as AF is DUE because YOU MIGHT BE TOO!!! :haha:

So... I think my ovulation is TOTALLY screwed up... just had a light amount of brown cm (like that one time). What the heck!!! That would mean in effect that not only is my cycle now a week later than usual but that it's been an entire 5 weeks since my last cycle and I JUST O'd??? Please tell me how this is possible to occur suddenly??!?! :growlmad:


----------



## BumpySomeday

Thank you on the tip for taking prenatals! I take enough "vitamins" so a gummie option sounds very appealing :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

girrrrrrl your cycles are confusing! I have no idea. So you don't know when you O'd or anything? I know you're not temping or using OPK. Do you know when you had ewcm? the brown could be implantation bleeding, but if you don't know when you O'd, then that's hard to tell. _OR_ AF is just on her way slowly?

re: testing - I've already used 1 out of a 3-pack so I'm going to save the rest for actually MISSING AF next time, not jumping the gun. I'll definitely update tomorrow if she arrived or not. And if not, then Sunday. Tomorrow I'd still only be 11dpo but cd29 - such a short LP comparitively (I spelled that wrong) speaking.

either way, I'm having wine tonight and you can't stop me. ;)


----------



## BumpySomeday

AF came!! Woohoo thank goodness I didn't O this late! That would have been scary!

Enjoy your weekend I hope AF stays away for you!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yayyy!!

My body officially hates me. Slight spotting since last night (I'm sure she'll start in minutes), but I got the temp spike I've been wanting. Prob from the wine? Anyway - I'll check in for malinko updates later!!


----------



## malinko

Wish...I'm a total creepster. I logged my temp and went straight over to your chart. WOW.....great temp spike. Maybe between the temp drop, slight spotting, AND temp rise....implantation?!?!?! What color was the spotting? Omg...getting hopeful for you! Any other symptoms?

Sorry I was m.i.a. yesterday. Full day of traveling and got home late last night. So good to be home. I too got a temp rise this morning but nothing like yours! I've accepted I'm out for real this time. Im waking up with tightness in my low back...so I think thats a pretty clear sign too. Just waiting for AF to come Tuesday or Wednesday. Also, as far as thread goes, I'm good either way! We can keep this one going or a new one :)

Bumpy...I agree with Wish. Definitely start taking your prenatal vitamins now :) One you get into a routine of taking them, it's not too bad....and I'm THE worst about taking vitamins. I'm 30, DH is 36. So...I have some time but DH is getting pretty antsy about a little one :)

Have a good weekend guys! I'll be checking in off and on!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahaha I love it! I'm on my phone so I didn't check yours but I'm glad to hear you got a spike. I'm assuming my spike was bc of wine - I had a few glasses last night, we had some company over. And I knew I was out anyway. AF is here, not even just spotting. We'll see if that's it for the day but I'm resigned to this being cd1. 
My fingers are still crossed for you!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: morning! have a good weekend?

1) How are you doing?? anymore temp spikes or crazy symptoms? I hope, I hope, I hope...

2) I say we just keep this thread going! I may just adjust the name of it a bit.

3) I hate AF - I was down for the count almost all weekend. But I'm on CD3 now! Only two weeks until we can try again! I think I hate this tww more, and I think I've said that before.

Turns out I have to travel a little this week, just Tues into Wed, then home that night. Then DH and I are taking an extended weekend to just chill out - so that'll be one week closer to when the trying can begin. :)
So I'm basically stalking you this week! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Well, nothing going on here. It was so good to be back at home and around dh. I didn't have all this free time on my hands and reading into things that aren't really happening! Funny how I had NO symptoms (not even of AF) this weekend. Anyway, temps are still low. I raise up a couple of degrees on Saturday to 97.7 and stayed the same yesterday. Today I dropped down to 97.5. Expecting AF to be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I wish it would just hurry up and get here so that I can look forward to this next cycle. 

If April isn't our month, I have decided I am going to go in for some blood work and just have everything checked out. Hoping to be productive this week at work since I won't be symptom spotting :)

How are you doing? How was your weekend?

Bumpy....af yet??? How are you doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Agreed, re: symptoms - so now I know that I can get a lot of headaches, acne and creamy cm during the tww and it means NOTHING! I should stick with my original thought and just be on the lookout for nausea and exhaustion. Anything else should go in the PMS category!! I know hindsight is 20/20, but I really do want to learn from this and not read into every little thing. Hopefully, I'll be busier at work during the next tww and that'll be easier to do.

yeah, I may not be on here as much this week or next just b/c there isn't as much going on, 3-day work week w/1 day of travel, etc. But I'm not stopping coming on daily until you say AF is here for sure!! 
I think the same for me - if April doesn't work out, then we should probably get some appointments in May. We have a vacation scheduled for that month, though, and I'm not sure if they have to take blood at various points in the month to check all levels? I could miss a week. So with that, it may have to wait until June.

my weekend was ok - saw some friends we barely ever get to see on Saturday with their new baby - there were three 6-month olds at this party!! I was dying! I'm pretty sure I was staring at all of them and the mother of the other two probably thought I was a creep. Besides that, my temp spike but getting AF (and still a high temp yesterday, and at cover line today....), we really just chilled out. I was playing such mind games with myself on Saturday, hoping AF would stop and it would just be some heavy IB or something. Every little ounce of hope, I guess...

I'm sure it was great for you to be home finally!

I think Bumpy got AF last Friday or Saturday, she was pretty stoked.

I'm not sure how I just wrote a book with nothing going on, but there you have it! :)
have a great Monday! Fingers and toes still crossed for you!


----------



## malinko

Well, I hate to disappoint you, but I'm very pessimistic at this point. I was looking back to the last two months at this time. I hadcreamy cm, headaches, and acne. Not having any of that yet (thank goodness!) but just shows that even your "normal" isn't "normal" and doesn't mean anything. CM is pretty much all dried up for once. I have noticed my low back is getting tight and hurts/pop when I bend over to stretch which is normal for me. I just hope that it is on time this month and its not another late month. Those are the worst! I'll be checking in every once in awhile to keep you updated until AF gets here. Thanks Wish for being such a good bnb friend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're not disappointing me! I'd be psyched if you got a temp spike, but going on your feelings/thoughts/intuition - I hope AF gets here quickly for you so you can start your next cycle too. :) I know exactly what you're going through, of course, so I just want to send positive vibes your way! 

anytime, chickadee! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Guessing AF will show tomorrow. TMI, even though I know you'll say it isn't, but just fyi! When I went to the bathroom, I was checking cp and found it to be really high and soft. However, went to the bathroom, wiped, and there was lighter colored streaks of blood on the toilet paper. Only happened twice and wasn't any blood when checking cp or anything like that. Somewhat odd that I didn't have any blood when checking cp, but at 13dpo, it's pretty indicative that AF should be here tomorrow. I think my luteal phase is 13 days, so I should be right on time. (Not going to lie....I was somewhat hopeful it was implantation bleeding, but again, 13dpo...af will soon be here.)


----------



## Wish2BMom

could have been leftover from 12dpo........not trying to mess with your mind!

that damn cervix playing games too - mine was high the day before too!! must take a nose dive the next day or something. ugh. I guess that just backs up the research that basically says cervix position doesn't have much to do with early pregnancy signs.

If she does come, I hope she's not as mean to you as she has been to me. Not sure how we survive with this much blood loss....GROSS!! haahaha sorry!!
tty tomorrow!


----------



## malinko

It's here!!! So glad I'm not in limbo anymore. Started last night...so guess that puts me at day 2. Cramps aren't terrible yet but my back is killing me. Going to probably stay off here (after today of course) for the next dew days and get focused on some other things. 

FF has my ovulation dates projected around the 13th to 15th. Had a short cycle in march. 26 days with o on day 13. Guess I will gear up and probably start opks on day 10. What about you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm glad you're not in limbo anymore too!! It's like once you 'know', just get it over with already. 
I had a 28-day cycle, 4 weeks Saturday to Saturday, but FF calls that a 29-day cycle since day 1 is that first Saturday. A little confusing. FF says that I'll ovulate around the 15th as well - will probably be cd18 again or around there. I'm really going to watch my LP this time to see if it really is 11 days on the dot. Hell, I just hope I ovulate this month. If Feb was the first time that I really didn't, or at least didn't obviously ovulate, then I'm curious to see what this month will do since it's that same ovary.
I'll probably start my OPKs around then too. I felt like such a loser at the pharmacy the other day - tampons and another OPK kit. Last month when I bought them, the lady at the counter wished me luck! 

no worries about posting for a few days - I'll take some time off too :) away from the madness!
Have a great rest of your week!!


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish! Hope you have had a good week! Thank goodness it is Friday! If I remember correctly, you were traveling some this week, maybe an overnight trip? If so, how was it?

So, I just wanted to get on here and update real quick. I've known for quite awhile that my doctor is leaving in June. So, I really didn't plan on going to him for anything. DH and I decided that if this wasn't our month, that I would go in for some blood work but didn't know with who. Well, for some reason, I just decided to call them this morning just to go ahead and get on the calendar as it always seems when you call, you are scheduled for three weeks out or so. So, I called and explained that we had been trying for awhile now and just last month I started temping. I told them I started that as I was concerned that I wasn't ovulating, however my temps did show crosshairs and that I did ovulate. What I'm more concerned with now is my low temps...and maybe low progesterone. I really don't want to take anything without my doctors approval...I just get overly nervous about that. ANYHOO....I was told the day I get my positive opk to come in for a blood test to see if I am ovulating. They told me to call them in the morning and they will schedule me for that afternoon. Then they said we will talk about the next steps to take, but that they may have me come in later in my post ovulation (maybe day 7?) to check levels again. They told me that my doctor would see me at anytime to do that blood work. GEEEZ!!! Wish I would have done that a long time ago! Pretty freaking excited right now!

We are scheduled to start SMEP on Monday and OPK's on Wednesday. (SMEP recommends OPKs starting on Day 10). Still debating on when I'll start opks as last month I started OKPs on Day 8 (circle) but then Day 9 through Day 11 were flashing smiley and Day 12 was the solid smiley (with O on Day 13). So, I may start using them on Monday as well. I like to get the solid circle first....just so that I can see it is detecting something. 

So, I will be on here probably Monday or Tuesday to check in and see how everything is going with you!!!! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

heyyy!! how are you?? I'm SO glad you are SO excited about getting in front of this sooner than later!! You'll have to keep me updated - I'm wishing for the best for you guys, and I'm just psyched that you can get a more specific plan in place. YAY!! That's so awesome that you're able to get in right away too - I was thinking the same thing about calling now to set up appts for May or June, just b/c that's how other appts work! 

The rest of the week last week was so refreshing and great. I did travel, just overnight to Pittsburgh again. It was a whirlwind trip but I had Thurs and Fri off, so the trip just floated me into a long weekend. It was very nice! It was nice being "normal" and not coming on here to look at threads for hours on end too. I love having this as a tool to use when I'm feeling down and out but I wonder how much it 'helps' the sanity in the tww when we're surrounding ourselves with other worry warts too? I think I'm going to peal back how much I post or look at other threads. I'm DEFINITELY sticking with this one with you, though!! Sorry! you're stuck with me! :hugs:

So this month - did my first OPK this morning, which was negative. That's later than when the box says to start based on my cycle days but that's ok - I now know that I ovulate a little later so I didn't want to waste them. Today is cd10 for me and I got a negative, as expected. :) I should start to get my flashing smileys by the end of this week, hopefully!

write when you can! I hope you're having a great Monday! :flower:


----------



## malinko

Heeeyyyy!!!!! I've so missed chatting with you! However, last week was wonderful and I was so productive at work. I agree...I'm going to try to stay away from this site more this time around. It's great when I'm going crazy but sometimes I feel like I'm even more insane! However, you are stuck with me too!!! I've found myself not even reading other threads and honestly, not even caring to read them either. So, that's good for my sanity! But, I'm sticking this one out until we both get our bfp's!

Appts - Maybe you will get lucky like I did. I seriously thought I'd be calling to get something scheduled for May. Little did I know they'd see me this month. It's very encouraging and I'm so hopeful this will be our month. 

DH and I were supposed to start SMEP today, however we started yesterday. Trying to keep it fun and spur of the moment :) I too started opks today and it was negative, which was expected. I'm guessing in the next couple of days I will get flashing smiley faces. 

Glad to hear that you got to enjoy a long weekend. I think the weather is finally supposed to start getting nice towards the end of this week so I think I am going to be "sick." :) I want to take a few days off for myself (I have a ton of sick time built up) and clean my house and just relax. And what a better time to do it than around expected ovulation :)

So excited for our upcoming week!!!:hugs: I'll be back tomorrow for my morning post :) Have a great day, Wish!!!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey girls :flower:

I am sad to see AF came for you both last cycle... but it's great to see you both in good spirits this cycle!!! 

Malinko- that sounds lovely... I'm not even TTC but man, it sounds so nice to just take time off to just.. relax and clean the house (I LOVE cleaning my house but don't seem to find the time anymore) AND during O-time.. sounds like a recipe for success :thumbup:

I agree with Wish that coming on here is probably doing more harm than good when you are in the 2ww and constantly looking at other threads. You think EVERY little twinge is definitely something because you saw it somewhere! I honestly think it's more fun when you build a relationship in one place .. especially since you both are on the same cycle it seems! 

With you girls and your busy careers and traveling so much.. have you considered what you'll do after you have a baby? Will you continue to work?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Go SMEP!!! I hope that works! And yes, we're both sticking out this thread until there are 2 BFP's!!! :) I'm glad you guys are trying to keep it fun and spontaneous too - that's the best part. I really do feel like this has already brought DH and I closer too - do you? Sounds like you and DH are already really close, which is great. Being together 11 years, we've definitely had our ups and downs and this is very much an 'up' time for us! 
Our weather has finally turned a corner too - 60's all this week!! The rain is coming in now but that'll help get rid of the rest of the little bit of snow we have left. I feel like everything is just becoming positive now! Geez - KNOCK ON WOOD! hahaha

That said, I did just make a pitch to go back to Pitt next Wed and Thurs and Thurs is when FF has me O'ing next. Hmmmm......this could get tricky. BD Tues night and get home early enough on Thurs to get one in too!! CRAP! or maybe I can just go for the day on Wed. I gotta figure this out...suggestions? FF says my fertile days will be Mon-Wed, O'ing on Thurs. I would typically travel Tues night to be in meetings Wed and we were thinking of extending to Thurs but maybe we won't this time. I think I'm going back the week after too, so maybe that's an argument for making next week short. 

Bump! how's it going? Sounds like you could benefit from a housekeeper and a vacation - you're a busy woman!! How did your tests go, by the way?
Re: working after baby - yes, I plan on it. We couldn't afford for me not to, we're definitely a solid, rely-upon-2-income household! I'll see how the traveling goes but I actually didn't go for another position in my company b/c the travel requirements would have been more than they are now. I'm sure for the first year, I won't go far at all. I figure I'll just play all of that by ear. There are many women in my company who have had babies in the past couple of years and I'm watching them to see how they make it work.


----------



## Wish2BMom

just another note - because when can I just post once?? - regarding our 'sanity' and looking through other threads - I've really tried to notice the different things I feel before I O this month compared to the things I was noting during the tww last month. I get those weird twinges every now and then, I get gas or indigestion based on what I eat, drink or whatever sometimes. Etc etc - so I'm really going to try not to be so wacky this month! I know I think I've said this before but I MEAN IT this month!! haha
And not only is work finally picking up for me, but I am attempting to get out of my workout rut and get my butt to the gym, rather than just making a monthly donation to it. :bodyb: 
And with the better weather, I'll be able to get out and run more too. More things to keep my mind off of the tww!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! How are you today? are you getting those nasty looking storms that I see on the weather map??

So I think I think I'm actually going to be ok with my travel next week. FF has just highlighted the average days based on my last 2 cycles of when it thinks I'll O. I really think I'll just O the same time as last month which would be Tuesday. So if I don't travel until Wed morning, then we should be good to go. PHEW!! I may not even end up going now, but it's good to have this plan in place.

Negative OPK again this morning, as expected. Nothing new to report, really! Went to cardio kickboxing at the gym last night - holy hell. My legs hurt!! :)

I read on another thread that taking a 1/2 teaspoon or tablespoon or some small amount of apple cider vinegar is good to help out the acidity in your body. I don't know if my pH is overly high or anything, but these ladies were saying that it helped a slew of other things for them too - their skin, a stomach bug, etc. But if your pH is too high, then it's not really a viable place for a sticky bean. I guess you have to get the organic stuff that has 'the mother' which has more of the good stuff that is usually diluted in the regular ones. And drink it with juice in the morning so it's less painful to drink. I'm thinking about maybe doing this - am I wacky for thinking that? Seems like if it's good for you overall, then maybe it's worth a shot. I have to look into it more - they had a couple of links on the thread that I want to check out. I'll post them here if you're interested in reading it too.

Talk to you soon! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## malinko

Hey girls!!!

Bumpy, how are things going? Have you taken any of your tests yet? I'm sure you'll do great on them! So glad you come back and check in with us to see how things are going! I think it is great you found this cycle before ttc...you now know how crazy it can get! Unfortunately, I only came across this site when I was googling possible symptoms. Thankfully, I have educated myself and know that the hormones, mainly progesterone are to blame for all of our crazy symptoms. All of the nausea, being tired, cramps, etc. All of that is because of silly progesterone. So, I'm going to keep that in mind more so this time around (I tried last month and it didn't work very well!) and I am GOING to stay relaxed and calm this month! (Fx!)

Wish - Yes, I do feel that it has brought DH and I much closer. In fact, we got a flashing smiley face this morning. He acts like he isn't excited - he'll say "I think I'm getting sick and probably won't feel good for the next few days" and then winks at me. Of course, he knows it's go time and is so excited. I'm a pretty private person and so opening up to him about all these weird things going on with my body is so weird to me. However, I'm so thankful he wants to be involved and know what is going on. I'm so blessed. We have been together for 8 years...so you have a few years on us :) We have definitely had our ups and downs too, but with all we have went through...I know we are ready to start a family and will do anything to make our marriage last. It shouldn't be very hard...he's my best friend in the entire world. And, even after 8 years together...I still get butterflies when I see him after being apart all day...or even when he calls me. I'm so corny and sappy! 

I definitely think you should make next weeks trip a short one! You'll be back the following week, so I think that is the perfect reason to cut next week short. And...what a great thing traveling the following week to help pass time!

RE: working. We are currently discussing that. I will probably go to part time. I think DH would prefer that I stay home, which I would love to do. I'm just so used to working and being pretty independent in my job that its hard for me to think about not working. However, I'm sure once we have a little one, I won't want to go back. So, right now, we are just playing it by ear. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up staying home full time though.

So, as I said earlier, we got a flashing smiley today! Woo hoo!!! Today is day 9. Last month on day 9 was also when we got our first flashing smiley. I did take regular mucinex this morning and am drinking lots of water. I've read lots of things about mucinex helping make cm thinner and a better environment for the little swimmers :) I'm also taking baby aspirin (81mg). I've read that this helps the uterine lining and reduce risk of miscarriage. I'll probably take it until either a bfp or af and then stop unless doctor recommends to continue taking it. Anyway...that's my daily novel :) Talk to you girls soon!!!!


----------



## malinko

Thankfully, no storms where I'm at. It's supposed to be low 60's today! I'm so excited!

Sounds like things are working perfectly for next week! That would be great if you ovulated early and none of this was an issue....or that you just don't have to travel next week. Now...that would be wonderful!

I really need to start working out. I'm thinking with the weather warming up, it would be great for me to go and start exercising. We have wonderful trails around our town and near our home, so maybe I should start going. I was thinking of doing the "Couch Potato to 5k" or whatever that is that is on pinterest. I would love to be able to just go for a run but I'm so out of shape. It's so hard on my lungs and I can't breathe!!! So, that should become my new focus!

Oh man...I'm not sure I could do vinegar! I can't even stand the smell of it! I just laugh at the things we do though! You are thinking vinegar and I just took mucinex! I was always taught not to take medicine unless you were sick...and look at me now! Taking it to hopefully have a baby. Why can't I just be one of those that gets pregnant if my husband even looks at me?!?! Oh well...our day will come and then I can tell our dear little one how badly we wanted them! Oh my...I just can't wait.:blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAY for flashing smileys!!! hahaha - it's GO TIME! aww - you guys are cute!! yeah, I feel the same way about DH - I get excited when I see a text from him or hear the garage door go up when he gets home from work. He's definitely my best friend too and I find I'm growing even more attached to him, if that's possible. For instance - my grandmother was passing away over the holidays so I went down to be with her on Christmas, with the rest of my extended family. She was just sleeping the whole time and I felt SUCH a strong urge that, though this was my family, I needed to go be with MY family for the rest of the day, so I left. I've never felt that big of a pull away from my extended family before - I've grown up very close with them. It was like my grandmother was kicking me out of the room!! All I could think was 'he is my home, I need to go be with him'. :)

You should totally do the Couch Potato to 5k thing! I have a love/hate relationship with running. I hate it while I'm doing it but I love it when I'm done and feel so good. And if there's a reason I can't do it (like now, I have open blisters from wearing actual work shoes last week), I miss it terribly. My body responds well to it too. It does take a bit to get back into it - a walk/run combo the first few times - but it's so worth it. Especially with these 60 degree days we have coming up and your awesome trails!

HAHA! I'm the same when it comes to meds - I was thinking about that. 'should a doctor tell me to take vinegar or should I go rogue and just DO IT??' I am wondering if I should pick up baby aspirin too. Would that be ok starting now or should I have started it on CD1? I also read that you're not supposed to take advil if you need a pain reliever, take Tylenol. The Advil can induce a miscarriage, speaking of.

ok - organic apple cider vinegar, baby aspirin, mucinex, asparagus - all in addition to the prenatals I'm already taking.....grocery list for tonight. Little nugget, you better come!


----------



## Wish2BMom

PS running sucks - my legs weren't that sore so I just went for the 2.5 mi loop around our neighborhood (one crazy hill, others not so crazy but they exist for my displeasure :nope:) and I was pretty terrible - walked 3 times at the hills. But I got out there and it felt great!! :) get out there and do it!! :happydance:

oh, and PPS - holy glob of ewcm!!! AND it came out JUST as I was getting started, so I'm pretty sure I ran about 2.49mi with a spot on my pants - that much. Awesome. I think I'll skip the mucinex!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Holy toledo! I'm jealous! I keep hoping the ewcm is going to come but nothing really yet. I've noticed small amounts of wetness but that's it. I drank so much water yesterday I was probably going to the bathroom every hour during the day. (Supposed to drink a lot when taking mucinex) Maybe if I would start exercising it would help with that!!!! Did you bd?!?! I know its probably still a little early for you, but hey, just for fun and take advantage of the ewcm :) And, 2.5 miles...wow! I can only dream of that! I can't even make it a mile!!! :nope:

As to your question for the aspirin. I just started it this morning. I thought I had some yesterday but realized it was 325mg. No thanks! So, I went to the store yesterday and got the 81mg. I'm assuming it is okay. Hey, if nothing else, it is good for your heart. 

We got our second bd session in last night. Another flashing smiley face this morning. I'm guessing I will got a solid smiley face on Friday. Poor hubby is going to be exhausted. If that is how it works out, our "every other day" will fall on Thursday night. Then, if I get a positive on Friday, you BD for three days straight...therefore, for us, it'll be 4 days straight. If that can't catch that little easter egg...then I don't know what will! 

Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey ladies!

I took 1/4 exams on Tuesday! I am now 3 weeks away from graduating with my Masters and 3 tests to go for my CPA! Talk about excited :happydance: Once this is over and I start my job.. I am ready!! (6 more cycles!)

You gals better get to :sex: for real this cycle. I mean ... every day! I don't care what they say... sperm dilution... psh! lol. You guys are so funny.. DH can't wait for us to "stop the pull out method".. he has WAY too much testosterone, lol~ I told him to save it, haha! I am DEFINITELY crossing my fingers for you both!! At least CM is a good indicator for how fertile we are.. because without that.. we would have ZERO idea, lol.

Anyway, I loved reading how you guys are still so in love after so many years together :) We have only been together nearly 5 years... but we went through some tough times in the beginning... but honestly, I am a firm believer that making it through the hard times is a great indicator as to if it will work out. If there is no challenge at some point.. how do you know you can make it through anything! Right! Anyway, I loved reading that :) Makes me miss my hubby.. who is out fishing right now! It's in the 80's here!! I think I will go by the pool today at some point!! Glad it is warming up all around the US now for everybody!!!

I too think I would go back to work. I get a decent leave at my new job so I guess we will have to see how it goes!! We are thinking of buying a house at the end of the year so that might not be an option to stay at home, lol. Part-time sounds great though Malinko! I think with the 2nd I would want to definitely go part-time. At least until they are in school!

Okay this is long... I need to get to my studies :cry:
Have a great day!!!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Oh, and I have never heard of taking mucinex... what an interesting concept!! I have heard of baby aspirin. If I weren't conceiving on the first try I would definitely start scoping out these modes of assistance FOR SURE!! I don't blame you!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!! sorry I was MIA yesterday - busy busy day at work and had to travel into the office in the morning. Whirlwind day today too!

So yeah - more ewcm this morning but still a negative OPK. And my bbt has basically flatlined at 97.7 for the past week (besides 2 days of a blip up and a blip down). I don't know if that means anything at all. Ugh. I don't know what the neg OPK/fertile cm means - ewcm is made by a surge in estrogen before O, but if the LH isn't rising, then I don't think I'm getting ready to actually drop an egg. Which - I had suspicions from Feb anyway - I wonder if I have a bunk ovary. I know I'm fretting for nothing right now, but it's cd13 and I thought I would be getting the flashing smiley by now.
malinko - to answer your question - we haven't BD'ed since last weekend. We are usually too pooped during the week!! hahaha I may see if he wants to start tonight just to be safe. No signs of it, but maybe the technology is failing me. 
I love how you guys are sticking to SMEP this month - I really really hope it works for you!! Have you thought of trying Preseed? So many women on this site swear by it and it seems to be the key for them! Couldn't hurt, that's for sure. More lube and SAFE for the spermies!

Bumpy - sounds like you have a wonderful day planned, I'm so jealous!! That's great that you're 25% of the way through your tests!! Almost there, Brainy Smurf!! Good luck on your next one - keep us updated!
Re: going through tough times - I FULLY agree!!! I sound cynical but I usually say that if someone is saying their relationship is SO GREAT and their OH is SO WONDERFUL and SWEET all the time - it's not going to last. I personally think if your OH annoys the crap out of you and you STILL can't picture your life w/o them, that's true love!! lol <3 (check out Pink's song 'True Love' - I love it :))

have a lovely day, ladies!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Bumpy - Congrats on one test down! So excited! And even better, graduating in three weeks! I'm sure you are so overwhelmed right but just remember to take one day at a time and try not to look too far down the road. Also, don't worry about the things that aren't in your control! So happy for you! And, I'm so jealous of your weather! Wish I could go lay by the pool!!! Oh well...our time is coming some day! Good luck on the rest of your studies and hope to keep seeing you checking in!

Wish - Hopefully you are just reading too much into it all. I'm not really getting any cm (and in the past I have!) and am getting flashing smiley faces. So, maybe you are just going to ovulate a little later this cycle? Some women get ewcm a week before they ovulate. So, I think you have a good plan of starting tonight. You certainly don't want to miss it like you said...if you have fault technology! And with temping, you only find out if you did O. If nothing else, if this month is a bust, you will know from February and April and can take that information in to the doctor. Don't give up hope yet though and try, try, try!!! I'm thinking of going to see if I can get some Preseed. Like you said...won't hurt anything. I feel like I am "wet" when checking my cervix but that's it. I know you can still get pregnant that way, but I want to give these little guys every chance they can have!

Flashing smiley again this morning. Probably be solid smiley tomorrow morning. If so, I will go in for my blood test tomorrow. So, here we go....4 days in a row! WOW....we are going to be tired! I may just have to let him have a couple of quickies :blush:

Ladies, have a great day and talk to you again soon!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so - do you ever get different cm consistencies throughout the day? like now my cm is just lotiony/sticky, I guess. This morning's was definitely ewcm. Not sure which to mark in FF b/c FF is thinking I'm most fertile right now b/c of the ewcm. 

oh well - just thinking 'out loud' sorta. I can't control it so just sit back and watch, right? And you're right - more data for the doc.

haha - I know what you mean about BD'ed out - we get that way and I'm sure it'll be that way if we start tonight and I don't O until Tuesday or something!! 'quickies', for sure!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!

welp - negative again this morning. I'm getting a few twinges on my left side in my back. I remember getting back pain in Feb. I guess if I O, I'll be O'ing late. That may or may not be a good thing in regards to my trip next week, but it also probably means a short LP, so that sucks. But - again - data for the doc. So we'll see. I compared my chart so far this month to Feb and they are eerily similar so far. Temp just went up .1 degree this morning, not that I think it should waiver much until O.
We didn't BD last night but hopefully all weekend! I'll push the 'extra' BD'ing to next week, rather than this week. Even if I was sure I was going to O, this would still be too early so I don't want to 'waste' them! haha

How are you doing this morning, m? I assume you got your solid today! Just in time for a fun weekend! You should BD morning, noon and night, get some of that Preseed and just GO! Tell everyone you have plans with that you're sick or something and just stay home all weekend. Order take-out, get Netflix! How fun! haha :winkwink:

bumpy - if you're checking back in this week at all - good luck on your next test!! I hope you have a wonderfully fun weekend in the warm part of the country you're in! You should BD all weekend too, just because! :blush: hahaha Tell DH it's stress relief from all the studying!


----------



## malinko

Good morning. Yes, I do get different consistencies. I typically mark which ever is most abundant and then make a note about the other and the time of day.

We got number 3 session in yesterday. We still had a flashing smiley this morning...so not quite there yet. I'm going to have to buy more tests! I have two of the regulars left but don't want to switch over to them. I want to continue with the advanced until I get that solid and then maybe use the regular just to see if it gets a solid smiley as well and then test couple times a day to see when it no longer detects the surge.

How are things going for you???


----------



## malinko

Wish...maybe you should try progesterone cream to help extend the short lp if you do o late? I don't know...just thinking out loud :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - today I think we're right in sync! 

btw - Happy Friday!! man, what a week!


----------



## Wish2BMom

was thinking that - is that an OTC thing that I can 'self-medicate' with? seems funky to be able to mess with your natural cycle so easily...but if it works, it's worth trying!


----------



## malinko

I think it is otc. I agree with you though...seems odd to mess with your normal cycle but I've read a lot of women using it and it helping. I guess it depends on how impatient you are. I'm wondering if my progesterone levels are low which is kind of what led me to call the doctor to schedule an appt. I just don't feel comfortable using it unless dr. tells me too. Anyhoo...just my two cents :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I guess if it's OTC, I could ask a pharmacist about it too. Fun convo to have in the middle of Walgreens! haha

do you think you'll get some preseed? 

I wish i had more to update on but I'm out. :) 
I will most likely not come on this weekend, esp if I'm still getting negatives on OPK. But I'll keep you updated otherwise.

Have a fun and fruitful weekend!! ;)


----------



## malinko

I hate having those kinds of convos!!!

I actually went and got preseed today. Opks and preseed and $50+ dollars later I left the store! This baby is already expensive.....and there's NO baby!!!! Oh well. We are certainly trying!

Taking a mini vacation this weekend but will be on and off checking to see if you get any smileys! Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Smashing fliley!! I mean flashing smiley!! :)
High-5! Have a great weekend!!
And agreed on expensive - sheesh! Was contemplating not using OPKs next month and going on CM, temping and now knowing the right week. Dunno yet....more to come on those thoughts.


----------



## malinko

Great news on the flashing smiley! Now, go get busy!

I'm extremely confused. I had a circle today. No flashing smiley or solid smiley. I don't know what is going on. Still going to dtd today for our every other day. Also, temp went down from 97.3 to 97.1. Bummed. :nope:


----------



## malinko

Oh...and forgot to mention. We are on a little weekend getaway. Took a little 10 passenger airplane this morning and it's only carry on bags. Couldn't bring my travel bag...which had my opk and preseed....and hairspray, perfume, etc. I'm SO mad!!!! At least I still have my thermometer! Oh well....we will still have fun.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's a really weird temp/OPK combo! Maybe your surge came last night or something? Yeah - keep at it. And the old fashioned way this weekend!! :) I think robotussin helps mucus too? If u wanted to pick some up. Mini vaca - so jealous!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking - maybe dtd all weekend, just to be sure? say you did O this morning? I dunno - every other day is still safe and you've been REALLY good before this mysterious circle so you should have all your bases covered. I hope this doesn't ruin anything for your weekend. I can't wait to hear about your trip! How exciting! was this last minute? so awesome. We are homebound until our vacation out west on May 6th - I cannot wait. Maybe by then we'll be off on another journey too!! :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girls

I wanted to stop by and say hi!!

Fingers crossed for you all.
I'm about 6dpo but I'm not convinced it's my month, odd tummy feelings but nothing much, assuming he witch is coming in 3 days - urghhhhh xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey Phoenix! 6dpo is still early to feel much! Fx'ed for you!
Got a solid smiley ALREADY this morning! Not sure what the heck is going on this month. Didn't bd last night but already told dh to get his strength up bc we have solid!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> Hey Phoenix! 6dpo is still early to feel much! Fx'ed for you!
> Got a solid smiley ALREADY this morning! Not sure what the heck is going on this month. Didn't bd last night but already told dh to get his strength up bc we have solid!

Thanks hun, yeah I'm not expecting a BFP this month, it is my 11 month ttc with no luck and I ovulated cd20/21 of a 28/29 day cycle so it's very unlikely. Every month I secretly symptom spot and become devastated that it's not my turn.

This month I've been emotional about it but have kinda known it don't happen. 

Ohhhh get busy and catch that egg!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## malinko

Wish! We are AGAIN right there together!!! We got a solid smiley today too!!!!!!!!! I was pretty bummed yesterday but wasn't giving up! Yesterday was an "every other day" so we got a session in. Tested today convinced that it would be negative (although temp went down from 97.1 to 97.0...so had a little hope!) and there it was....A solid smiley! Will dtd tor three days straight and will go in for blood test tomorrow! So...we both need to go get busy :) I was having some really sharp sudden pains yesterday that would only last a few seconds. However, it happened three or four times with hours in between. And...I felt it on both sides but mainly on the left side. Let's stay in touch!!!!!

Phoenix...welcome. Don't get discouraged yet!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## malinko

Tested with my last regular clear blue digital this evening just to see if it was still detecting the surge that was detected this morning with the advanced digital and it was. So...Both the digital and digital advanced both had solid smileys today. Guessing I will ovulate sometime tomorrow. Think I may wait for blood draw until Tuesday. We are going to bd tonight, Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday. Then the dreaded two week wait! Hoping this is the month for us both!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooohoooo! solid smileys all around! haha
We BD'ed last night and we're damn sure doing it again tonight. I might try to squeeze an extra one out of DH tomorrow morning too, since I'm leaving for my overnight trip tomorrow afternoon. I'll be home too late on Wed but maybe we should on Thursday for good measure?

Good idea on testing on both OPKs, just to be sure! Did you enjoy your mini-vaca?? Where did you go?

Phoenix - that is a short LP - have you talked to anyone about it yet? is it always that short or do you think you O'ed later this month for some reason? You described what happened to me in Feb - FF had me O'ing on cd21 and AF came on cd28 like clockwork. My temps weren't terribly obvious, though, so I think FF was trying to make something out of nothing and it was really an anovulatory cycle.

Found out this weekend that another couple we know is pregnant. I saw their pics of their new SUV they recently bought and had thought to myself 'that there is a family car' and sure enough...ugh. I am friends with the guy's sister and asked her this weekend and she looked sheepish b/c they haven't announced it yet. We'll be at a bday party with them in 2 weeks and I'm sure they'll say something then. :( I'm starting to be one of those that is secretly sad each time I hear someone else is pregnant. I really AM happy for them, but dang...
Saw another announcement by someone, not really a friend but acquaintance on FB, post that they are preg with their 2nd set of twins. Insane! but can't say I wasn't jealous of that either - though I believe they are doing IVF so they are working just as hard as those of us who see BFNs every month.


----------



## malinko

Wish...I'm so excited! Are you feeling anything? I almost wish I saved my regular digital test for this morning just to see what it said. I'm not sure how quick all of this works, but last night the regular digital picked up the surge. This morning, my temp jumped from 97.0 (yesterdays) to 97.6 (which is my highest temp since CD1)! My low back is really sore, tight, and just overall achey. Wondering if that is a symptom??? Anyway, wondering if I ovulated over night? As I said, I'm not sure how quick the temps rise, etc. We bd'ed last night and like you, again tonight. Poor hubbies! I can't decide when to go in for my blood draw. I think it will only detect if I ovulated. Between the OPK's and this mornings temp rise (and the fact that we will BD tonight and tomorrow night) I'm sure if that little has/will be releasing soon! I didn't want to go in today with the off chance that I ovulate later in the day and maybe it won't show that...and was going to wait until tomorrow. However, I'm thinking...we have done everything we could possibly do. If it isn't meant to be our month, it's not going to happen and nothing the dr. can do about it. However, this is my "foot in the door." So, contemplating if/when to go to the dr. 

Great news on your o time and your trip!!! Talk about perfect timing!!!!

We just took a little trip about 4.5 hours from home to a little bed and breakfast we like. We just did some hiking, had a picnic, went out for a really nice dinner and just relaxed together. It was a very short and quick trip, but well worth it. DH was so excited to see that solid smiley face on the test yesterday morning as I think I got him a little worried when I told him the day before that it was an empty circle. If this is our month...our edd is dh's birthday!

This is the month that will be the hardest for me if af shows. This is the month we have gave it our all and I know nothing else better to do.

Okay, enough rambling for now. It'll be hard from me to stay off here and not overwhelm you with random thoughts now that we are close, if not officially in our tww!


----------



## malinko

Forgot to respond to your comment about your friends. I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure it is just because we are trying, but it does seem like everyone else is getting pregnant. It's so frustrating, but I try to remain optimistic that our time is coming. I am also trying my hardest to not let dh know that it upsets me. I just don't think he understands all of that. At least you have a heads up about them possibly announcing it at the bday party. I don't know that I could handle being at a party with a bunch of people when someone announced their pregnancy. And...my oh my. 2nd set of twins for the FB acquaintance. Wow is all I can say. I'm not sure that I could handle one set of twins, let alone two!

Our time is coming. Don't lose hope, friend!

On a side note, dh and I have been looking for a new vehicle for me. Thankfully we have been looking for about 6 months but I'm a tight wad and don't want to spend the money! Hopefully the day we buy a new one, people won't be thinking we are expecting. I'm hoping enough people know that we are considering buying a new vehicle :)


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hooray for you girls and your smiley faces!!! Sounds like you're doing all you can do cover your bases... so just have faith, relax and these next 2 weeks will FLY on by!! :)
Crazy that you're both on the same O schedule... my app says I will O today so that's REALLY funny. Maybe it's true that girls "sync up" their schedules, lol! That means I have 6 more cycles before we can start TTC!! Ahhh! I cannot believe it is already mid-April... sheesh!!! Time sure if flying.

Wish- I know what you mean.. EVERYONE is having babies now!! When I got married, EVERYONE was getting married. Now it's babies left and right! But I am still pretty young so it doesn't bug me AS much. My mom is usually really not... into babies or anything like that but even she has been dropping hints!! Sending me baby outfits she buys for my brother and SIL. Really!! And my mother in law... FORGET IT. They want to be grandparents like 3 years ago, lol.

Anyway, I have my fingers crossed for you ladies as usual this month :) That would give you December/ January babies!!! Did you have any "specific month type" before you started TTC that you wanted to have their birthday on?? I am throwing myself for a loop and hoping to get pg 1st try so I can try and have an August baby (DH's bday is in August).

Okay I am totally rambling... must be the :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

you girls are so funny - I read your posts with a smile on my face! thanks for being that to me! :)

malinko - no idea about when is best to go to the docs. Maybe call and they can tell you? Might take the stress off of you having to figure it out. And that temp rise! that's crazy! I got a rise yesterday morning but it's back down this morning to normal. My only 2 spikes so far this month are from when I had a few glasses of wine and went to bed around 11pm or so, so I know that's what that was from. So hopefully I'll get the temp drop tomorrow and then spike the rest of the week!

I hear ya about giving it your all - you totally have and you can go into this tww with that confidence. But there's the thing again that you and I both hate - I followed directions to a T and there's still that element of luck and nature just doing what it wants, regardless of my feelings!! haha! So hopefully, the luck is on our side this month! 

re: others getting preg - thankfully the bulk of the babies have already been born over the past few years. But like you said, Bumpy - first everyone got married, we got married last. Then everyone had 1, 2 and 3 kids and we're having ours last. So I'm not among a ton of other people getting preg b/c everyone already has them. But yeah, I can't tell DH b/c he won't understand either and it looks like I'm making their happy time about me and my woes. I don't want to do that.

I used to want a certain time of year for the baby's birthday but now I'm not going to be picky. I'd like to avoid Dec if anything, b/c that's my bday, niece's, BIL's, our anniversary, xmas, NYE, etc. SO MUCH!! But if this is the month, I'll take it!!!

malinko - post away random thoughts!!! you won't overwhelm me at all! this will be a nutty tww just like the rest! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and to answer your question - I'm feeling a little something, I guess. Like there was NOTHING last week and now I can tell there's something in the works below my belly button, if that makes any sense. My back hurts but I think that's from BD'ing :blush: :winkwink: rowr....hahaha
But no ovary pains or anything, though.

And same here re: a car - I think we'll be getting me a new one this year but I don't think anyone would read into it. I've had my Jeep forever and everyone is always asking when we're going to get rid of it. Also frugal - haven't had a payment on it in years and we didn't want to take on another car payment until necessary!! But everyone also knows that I want an SUV so hopefully folks won't read into anything.

bumpy - so funny how the parents/parents-in-law drop hints, huh? I think my folks had all but given up on us getting married and skipped straight to wanting us to have kids, since it took us so long to get married.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I know, I know - 4 posts in one day but I had to!! :shrug:

first off - ran again today and big ole glob of ewcm! I normally hate when this happens but right now I'm psyched to see that my body is in synch with my OPK! :thumbup:

second - rounding the bend to my driveway when I see a bag floating around in the wind. I figure I should pick up the litter around my neighborhood so I grab it. It's a BABY SHOWER bag!! What the?? i hope someone is sending me a sign! hahaha I know i'm just crazy but you all know that about me by now and it's just fun to think of such things sometimes! :haha:

hope you all had a great Monday! Happy O'ing! And Phoenix - can't wait to hear of any symptoms!!


----------



## malinko

Wish...I love all your posts!!!! Mondays and Fridays are my busiest days but I'll be posting multiple times when I can :happydance: Hooray for the ewcm!!! We better both be busy tonight! 

DH and I were the last in our group as well. Last one to be married and last one to have kids. Oh well...

Neither set of grandparents can wait for a baby. Both sides already have grandchildren....but they always seem to want a grand baby from the one that doesn't have kids! My dad got tired waiting on marriage for us that he went straight to asking about babies. We always played it off that we weren't having kids...so it'll be a total surprise for him!

Think I'm going to call dr. tomorrow for blood work. I feel it's my foot in the door if this month doesn't work. I've had a couple of small break out spots on my chin today too!

Can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning and can't wait to hear an update from you too!

Bumpy...sounds like you should be right here with us with your o date :) Are you sure you should bd tonight?!?! Just kidding :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish you make me lol
You can post as much as you want.

Update as requested, I've headachy, sore tummy and feeling nauseous but I'm sure it's just AF on her merry way.

I spoke to my doc on my blood tests and she said my progesterone was low and indicated I haven't ovulated, I have to be honest I knew that would be the result as I got the + egg symbol the day before and day of the blood test and I did ask for that to be added to my notes. She was happy with that and said we must have missed the hormone surge and wants me to do more bloods next month on cd23/24 instead of 21. 

She did say my AF should be a bit later this month due to later ovulation and it shouldn't affect me getting preggo.

My referral should be June.
Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! :coffee:
Thanks for being ok with my crazy! :)

So today is 1dpo - temp went up to 98 today from 97.7 so not the full .4 that it's supposed to go. However, I had a much lighter sleep and it was really warm in our room all night, so not sure if that has anything to do with anything. And to be sure, I tested with an OPK again and got a negative. BD'ed last night but not this morning, but I think that's ok. We caught everything before O, so we're good! 

Does anyone else feel nausea on 1dpo? I assume it's from the progesterone surge. Not full out nausea but definite tiny waves and feel more 'off' than the first 2 weeks of the month. I'm pretty sure I get this every month so I'm not symptom-spotting.

Phoenix - sounds like you're getting some good info from your blood tests? What are next steps for you, do you know?
malinko - keep me updated on the blood work, I'm very curious!


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Wish - I had to go "chart stalk" you! Looks good! Your temps always get pretty high so I'm excited to see your crosshairs on FF. I am sometimes slightly nauseous but only in the morning. I can't ever tell if I am just hungry or sometimes I know it is because I take all of my vitamins on an empty stomach. I try to do better about that and eat a little something when I take everything. Sunday morning I got a really heavy wave of nausea. It last about 5 minutes or so. I seriously thought I was going to throw up. DH was somewhat irritated with me saying "you know you can't take your vitamins on an empty stomach. Why would you do that?" Ooops! Once the little wave was gone, I was good and felt great the rest of the day. 

I went down from 97.6 to 97.4 today. Blah! I was hoping to see it keep climbing. I'm trying to figure out when I ovulated, but I really can't tell. I'm not that good with trying to figure out charts yet. :growlmad: As far as the doctor goes, the nurse talked to my doctor about my blood test and he said he would be interested in visiting with me about everything. So, no blood test today, but I do have an appointment scheduled for Thursday afternoon. I'm actually happier about that as I would like to get a couple more days of temps before going to see him. That way if I do have low progesterone then maybe it will be far enough in for him to decide if it is something to worry about or not. We will bd one more time tonight and then I think we will be finished. You are supposed to then skip one day and bd one more time for "just in case" but I'm so tired of it now! I think dh is too!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - chart stalk away! yeah, hopefully it keeps climbing tomorrow. I hope I get a decent sleep in the hotel tonight.

Thanks for the info on your nausea. Ugh, haven't been able to shake this nausea yet this morning. Could be the coffee, I guess - but I've had less than a cup. Oh well. 

maybe today is your O dip? mine never dipped, just shot up. I'm assuming if there was a dip of some kind, it was last night. While running yesterday, I felt some O pains for a couple of seconds, so I assume that's when that happened.

that does sound like a good plan with your doc! more data to bring to him and I'm sure it'll be a great discussion!!


----------



## malinko

I'm stressing myself out! I just wish I knew when/if I have ovulated!!! Although, I'm not really sure why I am worrying about it as we will bd tonight again, so that should carry us through if something doesn't happen until tomorrow. I can't really imagine not ovulating until Wednesday from a surge that was detected on Sunday morning, but I'm sure stranger things have happened! AND, I'm sure I'd be thinking about how many more days until possible implantation if I have already ovulated. I need to take a chill pill :wacko:

And the craziness begins!

So side note....and I feel guilty about this. Last night while just hanging out with DH after I cleaned up from dinner, it was just fun and relaxing. I got to thinking "in nine months....this will not ever happen again." Then I started panicing and thinking "am I really ready for this?" I know I am and we so badly want a little one but have you ever caught yourself second guessing all of this?


----------



## malinko

Mrs. Crazy back with another report! So, FF just gave me a vertical line showing ovulation occurred yesterday but no coverline given. Guessing it just doesn't know where to put it yet without 2 more temperatures? I'm a little confused. Anyhoo...it says I am 1dpo. Got my first ever "high" rating...Woo hoo! Still going to bd tonight though. If AF comes...She should arrive the 27th or 28th...SO I'm hoping to report a bfp then!


----------



## malinko

And...it has now changed my solid vertical line to a dotted line. Ugh!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> good morning! :coffee:
> Thanks for being ok with my crazy! :)
> 
> So today is 1dpo - temp went up to 98 today from 97.7 so not the full .4 that it's supposed to go. However, I had a much lighter sleep and it was really warm in our room all night, so not sure if that has anything to do with anything. And to be sure, I tested with an OPK again and got a negative. BD'ed last night but not this morning, but I think that's ok. We caught everything before O, so we're good!
> 
> Does anyone else feel nausea on 1dpo? I assume it's from the progesterone surge. Not full out nausea but definite tiny waves and feel more 'off' than the first 2 weeks of the month. I'm pretty sure I get this every month so I'm not symptom-spotting.
> 
> Phoenix - sounds like you're getting some good info from your blood tests? What are next steps for you, do you know?
> malinko - keep me updated on the blood work, I'm very curious![/QUOTE
> 
> I have more bloods next month and I'm waiting for referral :( the witch also appears to be arriving


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! phoenix - I'm sorry AF is arriving. :( I hope you get your referral soon and get to start figuring out some answers, hopefully!

malinko - so funny! I love that you're crazed already! :) it's tough not to be when you feel that you've done everything you can and you have a really good shot this month!
first - yes, I always have those 'do we really want to do this and give up this type of life' thoughts. I had them on Saturday - I went for a run, went to get a mani/pedi, trip to Target - total 'me' time. That is going to be pretty much non-existent when a baby comes! But maybe I won't want it as much b/c I'll want to hang with my child too! And I'm sure DH will take over while I need to go for a run or whatever. Things will DEFINITELY change but hopefully it's all for the better!
2nd - FF did the SAME thing to me yesterday and today I have no line at all. I'm pretty sure I O'ed on Monday/Sunday night b/c everything is telling me that O happened then. My temp spiked real high this morning, I'm so psyched. I know it's only 2dpo but I think this is the highest it's ever been. And I DID get a good sleep at the hotel last night, so it's not from being sleep deprived or anything. Yay! How's your temp looking today?
Awesome on the High rating too!! I still got 'good' but that's ok - I know we nailed it!

so thankfully I'm feeling fine today - had some beverages yesterday while traveling. Delays everywhere and I was with a couple of my friends/coworkers, so we had a couple. But 1dpo - not worried about it. And also, my nausea was finally gone. I feel totally normal today - a little bloated which is odd this early in the tww, but I know it's impossible for it to be from anything other than perhaps water retention from flying or eating dinner late last night.

anyway - day full of meetings today and then flying home. I'll check in when I can! Have a happy 2dpo!! :)


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

So, yes...I am a complete crazy person. FF has taken away ALL lines now. (Actually did that early yesterday evening but I decided to hold back on yet another post!) Disappointed as my temp only rose .01 degree this morning. So, I'm not sure what in the heck is going on. If you go back to page 7 you can find the link to my chart if you want to look at it. 97.0 Sunday, 97.6 Monday, 97.4 yesterday and 97.5 today. I played around with putting in some random temperatures for tomorrow and it still wouldn't give me any thing. I'm wondering if I ovulated yesterday? Or maybe I geared up to ovulate and then just didn't? Thank goodness I'm going to the doctor because I'm turning into a mad woman! I had a little bit of a sore throat when I woke up this morning but it is gone. My nose is kind of runny all of a sudden too. I've had VERY minor headaches off and on yesterday and today all ready, and my cyst in my breast is hurting. I'm thinking all of these signs are progesterone based and thinking "surely I have ovulated...."

So excited about your temp spike today! That's awesome!!! Keep checking in and giving me updates if anything happens :) Have a great day!!!!

Phoenix...sorry to hear af is coming :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Stalked your chart! Looks like you had a good rise today!! 
It looks like FF doesn't know where to put a coverline b/c your pre-O temps were fairly high too. But yeah - definitely Sun or Tuesday. And I think Tuesday would correspond with your OPK too, right? Maybe even Monday night. I don't know why I'm not convinced that a temp in the morning is going to be an accurate read of something that may have occurred w/in 12 hrs ago.

temp here dropped today but still over coverline and I finally GOT my crosshairs today! 3dpo so nothing's going to be different. Super warm sleeps the past couple nights, which is annoying. Warm sleeps = not great sleeps = affects in temperature?? I'm starting to notice the trend that I sleep like a rock in the first part of the month, sleep less well in the latter part. So I guess our sleeplessness with kids starts before they even arrive! LOVELY!
I'm actually pretty excited I O'ed a day earlier than last month - one day longer LP!

I thought I got a glob of ewcm last night when I got home, but it was on the TP and I didn't think I should note it anyway b/c I didn't have that all day. So just a odd thing. Would you note this on your chart?

Other than that - normal here! How are you feeling today? I bet you can't wait for your bloods - start to make sense of this whole guess work we're doing here.

do you stop drinking coffee in the tww? I think I've asked this before - I know they aren't even attached yet but I didn't know if the caffeine would do anything to the uteran lining, the acidity in my body, etc. I'm sure it's fine - again, tons of women don't even know they are preg for the first 3 weeks. But still...


----------



## malinko

So funny you were looking at my chart this morning, because as soon as I logged my temp, I went and looked at your chart! Looks like you are having a fallback which is totally normal! Your temps look great!!!!

I've played around with temps for tomorrow and as long as my temperature is at least 97.6 or higher, I will get crosshairs tomorrow and it indicates that I ovulated on Tuesday. So, only 2 dpo today. My temps so far for "1 dpo" and "2 dpo" are the same as last cycle as well as the coverline. 1 dpo my temp was/is 97.5, 2 dpo was/is 97.7. If it continues with this pattern tomorrow will hopefully be 97.9. Or at least that is what is was last month. 

I don't know what all will happen today, but I think I'm hoping he will have me come in on 7dpo to do a progesterone test. I don't know why I am so worried about my progesterone levels as I have searched numerous charts of low post-o temps and there are still people that get bfp's. 

If I were you, I'd probably just document the ewcm in your notes and include that you got a glob in the evening hours so you have it to compare to. I know I will totally be symptom spotting this month, but if this isn't our month, then hopefully next month when I get those weird feelings, I'll discount them and not think as much about it. I had some pretty noticeable cramp type feelings this morning on the right side but they have subsided. I'm having watery/whitish cm today. Other than that, not having anything. Trying to remain calm :)

I don't drink coffee, but I do have a thing of McDonald's sweet tea. I'm probably going to allow myself one tomorrow and then stop drinking and start drinking more water until I know one way or the other. I do okay drinking water in the evenings, but during the day I'll drink the flavored carbonated water. I wonder if the carbonation is bad? I think you'd be fine to keep drinking your coffee...but maybe limit how much you drink. I can't remember, but you are allowed a small dosage of caffeine while pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i'm pretty excited about my temps so far. I haven't yet compared to last month but I'll do that next. I hope it spikes right back up tomorrow, though. No more drops!

please keep me updated on your dr's visit! I'm so curious and my fingers are crossed for you that you get some good info. I understand about the low progesterone levels - you can't stop yourself from worrying! But it'll be good to even hear from him that your charts look fine.

just checked CP and cm came out as, I guess, ewcm/watery with white lotiony pieces too. Always tough to tell in the shower b/c my hand is already wet! No clue how to log that so I just put 'creamy'. :) either way, I still don't think it's saying much about anything right now. who knows.

yes, I believe you are allowed a cup of coffee a day - I really don't drink much more than that. Even when I go for cup #2 in the Keurig, I usually only end up drinking half of it. I have been trying to drink OJ everyday too - that can't hurt! I'm not great with the amounts of water, but usually for the rest of the day when I'm thirsty, it's water or tea and I've made sure I usually drink decaf teas. I wouldn't think that carbonated water would be harmful at all - usually it's the sugars and other ingredients in any kind of carbonated beverage that you'd have to be on the lookout for. But I think lots of women who are preg drink seltzer and stuff.


----------



## malinko

Yes, I will definitely come back (probably immediately...ha!) and let you know what happened at the appointment. I asked DH if he wanted to go and he decided this probably wasn't anything he needed to go unless I thought I needed him for support. I told him I would be fine. Plus, he is crazy busy today...so it's not the best timing for him. 

This next week and a half if going to be a long one!

Do you have any big easter plans?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah - DH will have plenty of other doc visits to go to, he can skip this one! :) nice of him to offer, though!
you're right, this tww really is going to be long. I'm REALLY trying to keep in mind what you've told me about progesterone, so I'm trying not to read into anything today. I actually don't think I have anything to read into, but I'm just searching for more things that could be clues, like cm and stuff. I've had to go to the bathroom quite a bit today already too but I've also had a glass of OJ and 1.5 cups of coffee!! Keep it together, michelle!!

Easter - might do yoga in the morning and then we're heading over to my aunt & uncle's house which is a few mi away. A couple other aunts, uncles and cousins will go over for the day and eat, drink and be merry. We're not really religious so we don't go to church. 
How about you guys?

I saw that you 'met' littlegirl on another thread! She's on the April Spring Bee's/'when are you testing' thread that I'm on - she seems really nice too. I actually referenced you re: the progesterone research you did b/c she's about the same dpo as us and is already going crazy!! I was trying to share your wisdom! haha


----------



## malinko

So funny...I'm trying to remind myself about the progesterone!

I was lost without you yesterday so I found what appeared to be an active thread!!! I was just so confused on if I had ovulated, if maybe I wasn't going to, etc. Anyway, yes...She seemed nice and going crazy with this tww as well!

We are going to go to church in the morning, have lunch with my family, and then hosting his brother and his wife for dinner that night. Should be a good time. I wish I wasn't working today or tomorrow....my house needs cleaned badly ..especially having company! 

Appt will be here before I know it! Trying to not get my hopes up today as I'm confident I will learn nothing. I feel like it is more of a "let's talk" appt. Ugh. Oh well. I'd be happy if he told me to come back for blood test to check progesterone next week and then wait for a bfp!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww - I totally felt like I was abandoning you yesterday! I finished my presentations and immediately wanted to hop on this site to say hi. But I had too many client eyes around me!! :(
I wish someone had more insight for you, though. I'm sure you're fine - slow riser. Your temps are still higher than pre-O so you're good!
I compared this month's chart to last month's (mine) and I didn't have a drop until either 4/5dpo last time. So yeah, I guess this is a fallback. again, it just better rise again tomorrow!

I'm probably logging off of work after this next call but I'll check in later tonight. good luck at your appt! I'm thinking of you! and remember - tell the doc your worries and request the test!! don't be shy! :)


----------



## Phoenix82

So AF is trying to start.
I know it will be later then cd28/29 due to late ovulation.
But I've read some people have spotting because there isn't enough time between ovulation and AF so the hormones don't stop a small bleed but I'm pretty sure she's coming a tad later then usual cd31 today and soooo sad :(

I'm being referred and should see someone in June - I don't want to wait that long xxx


----------



## malinko

Phoenix - so sorry to hear that you are having to wait for af to arrive. Nothing is worse than having to wait. I'm always wanting it to just start so that I can plan for a new cycle. Glad to hear that you are scheduled for an appointment! Maybe you'll get lucky and get a bfp before the appointment!


----------



## Phoenix82

malinko said:


> Phoenix - so sorry to hear that you are having to wait for af to arrive. Nothing is worse than having to wait. I'm always wanting it to just start so that I can plan for a new cycle. Glad to hear that you are scheduled for an appointment! Maybe you'll get lucky and get a bfp before the appointment!

Thanks huni

It's pants, I just want to start so my next chance can start.
As ovulation has about 20 days after AF starts I NEED it to happen.

You ok?


----------



## malinko

Dr.'s appointment went well! We covered a LOT of information...some that just went over my head but to sum it up, I'm going in on Monday for a blood test to check the LH levels. He didn't like the way my chart looked this month, but I showed him last months chart as it had cross hairs, etc and just looked much nicer. He liked last months chart a lot and said that it looked "perfect." He wasn't concerned with my post o temps at all last month which was nice to hear. So, once he saw last months chart and then went back and looked at this months, he liked it better. When he first looked at my chart for this month, he thought it looked like I ovulated on Sunday, but can see where maybe it was Tuesday instead. He said that we will check my lh levels to make sure they are where they need to be as they can be too high or too low and cause problems with conceiving. He said research is mixed right now on "progesterone levels" and the level to be most concerned with is the lh level. Or at least, that is what I seemed to be understanding from him. 

Anyway, I had to have an ultrasound last July for some pain I was having and he reviewed the ultrasounds before I came in. He said my uterus looks great and didn't have any concerns about my uterus causing any problems with conceiving. 

So...he reviewed all the days we bd'd and when I ovulated and assuming my numbers are good on Monday, he thinks we have done everything we can possibly do. If no luck this month, he said the next step would be to check dh's sperm count. He smiled and said, we will address what we need to at the end of the month but hoping that this was just us getting to visit and you get a positive pregnancy test." Oh...I can only hope!


----------



## Phoenix82

malinko said:


> Dr.'s appointment went well! We covered a LOT of information...some that just went over my head but to sum it up, I'm going in on Monday for a blood test to check the LH levels. He didn't like the way my chart looked this month, but I showed him last months chart as it had cross hairs, etc and just looked much nicer. He liked last months chart a lot and said that it looked "perfect." He wasn't concerned with my post o temps at all last month which was nice to hear. So, once he saw last months chart and then went back and looked at this months, he liked it better. When he first looked at my chart for this month, he thought it looked like I ovulated on Sunday, but can see where maybe it was Tuesday instead. He said that we will check my lh levels to make sure they are where they need to be as they can be too high or too low and cause problems with conceiving. He said research is mixed right now on "progesterone levels" and the level to be most concerned with is the lh level. Or at least, that is what I seemed to be understanding from him.
> 
> Anyway, I had to have an ultrasound last July for some pain I was having and he reviewed the ultrasounds before I came in. He said my uterus looks great and didn't have any concerns about my uterus causing any problems with conceiving.
> 
> So...he reviewed all the days we bd'd and when I ovulated and assuming my numbers are good on Monday, he thinks we have done everything we can possibly do. If no luck this month, he said the next step would be to check dh's sperm count. He smiled and said, we will address what we need to at the end of the month but hoping that this was just us getting to visit and you get a positive pregnancy test." Oh...I can only hope!

That's good!

Yep 21 day blood work is good to gauge if ovulation has happened (monitoring progesterone and lh). I had once 6 months ago which looked good but this months showed I did pnt ovulate (I ovulated the day of my bloods)!! Another one next cycle tho.

The scans I had were like yours no sign of issued.

The sperm analysis is easy (although worrying for men). It's as simple as a sample in a pot for testing. I'm sure that will be cool.

My doc has said the next steps are probably checking the tubes - which I hear is a painful thing :growlmad: but I need to know so I have to have it 
:(
Fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Phoenix - I'm sorry af is trying to arrive. I hope it's not and it's fooling you!! waiting until June for more answers is horrible.

malinko - that's all GREAT to hear!!! I was thinking about you all night but I ended up getting really tired and almost cranky, so I didn't log back on. I'm so glad he said that about your temps. I'll have to go back and look again. 

Mine dropped again this morning, like they did last month. Below the coverline too, so I'm pretty upset. I had a very restless sleep and woke up from a deep sleep at about 3:20 feeling like I was in an oven, and then didn't sleep deeply at all until my temp time at 5. Low temp matched with checking FB this morning and that couple that I found out was preg last week just announced in a very cute way on their page, so I'm a little touchy today. I really want to research why temps would nosedive so much 4 days after O. Even if we didn't conceive they should be higher than pre-O, right? I hate this, I hate this, I hate this....

backache this morning, nips are sore (which is weird, usually it's the boob itself), CRANKY!! hahaha - I just want to crawl back into bed and stay there all day. :(

sorry for the 'poor me' message this morning!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning, Wish! I wish I could give you a hug right now....so this will have to do! :hugs: Don't get down just yet! Remember, it isn't just one temperature that means you are in or out. We have to look at the chart as a whole. It could be because you woke up at 3:20 and therefore had an interrupted sleep and less than 3 hours...or it could be a really big estrogen surge. I know it is a LOT harder to be calm about it when it is YOUR chart, however, someone looking in from the outside, I wouldn't be too concerned just yet :) Let's see what tomorrow brings!

Mine dropped to 97.6 today...that was the lowest it could go without removing the crosshairs! So, I did get the crosshairs today. I'm bummed that it isn't going up, but I'm not going to stress myself over it. I woke up with a possible headache but was wondering "do I really have one or am I just making it up?" It was very light and off and on. However, I do have this constant dull headache. I'm tired and just want to go back to bed. Stupid progesterone. Oh well...if it will bring me a little bean, I'll take this crappy feeling. And, I could possibly be kind of cranky today. I'm fine as long as nothing is said wrong to me, but if something is said wrong or I take it the wrong way, I could possibly turn in to a you know what! I also keep getting these weird crampy type feelings but they mean nothing I'm sure. My low back also aches when I first wake up in the morning....again...stupid progesterone. I'll deal with everything else but man I sure do hate these headaches.

I'm so sorry to hear that your friends finally announced their pregnancy on facebook :( Even though you knew it was coming, it never makes it any easier.

Let's think about something fun....do you know when you'll tell people? I've been thinking about it. At first I didn't want to tell anyone until we hit the second trimester (unless I get super sick and can't hide it or something). However, I'm not sure I'll be able to keep it a secret!!! So, then I thought about maybe just telling our parents and a couple of close friends. I don't know what to do. Thought of any specific way you want to tell certain people? What about dh?

Sorry...I've been totally rambling. TGIF!!! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: thank you - I needed that! This month is mirroring Feb so far, I'm not happy about that. But yeah, trying to keep in mind that even though yesterday's temp was lower than the day before, it was still above coverline and actually above 1dpo as well. So today's is the only day that's really REALLY low. Let's hope it's just an estrogen surge. I took my temp yesterday afternoon just to see what it would be midday and it was 98.9!! it's crazy how our temps just jump around like that all day!

so funny about your headache - I thought I woke up with one too and I was not going to be happy about it. Clearly I was doomed to be cranky all day one way or the other! But it never came into full force, thank goodness. I hear ya, though - I can deal with other stuff but a headache is so RIGHT THERE! but I'll take it if it means a nugget.

I have thought about how and when to tell people. My sister is on the same cycle schedule as me so she's always wondering if I got my af yet when she did. So I'll have to tell her or lie. Same with my folks - my mom knows my schedule too! To be fair, it's b/c my sister/her family are living with them right now and she's not quiet about letting everyone know how she's feeling during AF! haha! I skype with them sometimes (they are all down in NC) and I would love to just have the stick ready and pull it down into the camera for them to see with a 'hey, I found this the other day - check it out'. I really want to tell them immediately, as well as DH's Dad who lives with us. He'll notice I'm not having wine many days in a row when we cookout or play cards or whatever. 
As far as friends, they will also notice if I'm not having wine since we really only see them when we go out to dinner or something. But I want to keep it from them for a little bit so I'll probably just claim to have had 'a few too many' the night before or something.
I figure rule of thumb would be you tell those people earlier who you wouldn't mind going back to tell them if you lost it. I think there are friends and family who fall into either category.

But yeah - I've really tried to think of a fun way to tell DH that isn't cheesy or lame, that he'll love. There was a Seinfeld episode where he got his Dad either a mug or a tshirt that said '#1 Dad' and he thought it was the greatest thing. We love Seinfeld so maybe I could do something like that. But that would mean I need to order it, wait for it to be mailed...I don't want to get it ahead of time and jinx myself! haha
I really wonder just how excited I'll be after seeing it on the stick and I'll probably just bust out of the bathroom and tackle him!
But the shirt would be a fun way to tell others too - just have him wear it out one night or to someone's BBQ or something! hahahaaha

how about you?
btw - this did pick up my spirits for a bit - thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow - holy book!! yikes, sorry! :)


----------



## malinko

Don't apologize about the length! I love it! Seriously!!!!

The other thing I TRY to tell myself is not to let this charting stress me out...or anything thing else right now. I'm sure the stress can't be good for a little nugget trying to find their new home! I may have already told you this...but in case I haven't, a rule I live by. Ask yourself, "why am I worrying?" (That's a pretty easy one.) Second is "is it in my control?" Most likely the things that are bothering me and the ones that lead me to ask myself this question AREN'T in my control. Therefore, ask yourself, "then why worry?" If you don't have control over it (which the tww we certainly don't!) then don't worry about it or stress about it. 

(You just MIGHT have to tell me to go back and read this post when I'm about 10dpo!)

Sounds like you haven't some great ideas! I love tying Seinfeld into it! That's a great show! I have already cut back on my wine drinking...and it has led to a LOT of questions! So, people think I am just being weird now! DH loves it as he has a sober driver a lot now! 

I can't decide on how to tell family and friends. I have so many different ideas. DH wants to get a dog (probably won't happen) but that would throw off our entire family! So, IF we got the dog (not ready until June) we could announce it with the puppy that the puppy will be a big brother/sister or "watch dog." I've also thought about telling family we got new curtains or something weird so they will go down the hall to the bedroom area and then have something on the door (maybe wrapped like a present with a big blue/pick bow?) and put some cute message, OR just have everyone over for dinner and have a "We're Expecting" banner hanging up. I don't know who I think I am.....I'll totally blurt it out to people! It is SOOO much fun to think about though!

As far as DH, we will test together. One less "plan" I have to come up with and he gets pretty excited just over the opk tests!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes yes yes - I try to tell myself the exact same AND I try to tell over-reactors like my mom and sister to do the same. So I should just take my own medicine. Also, I have a very hard time determining how stressed I am. I always seem to function at a higher energy level, I can't just sit still very long. I'm happiest with a bunch of stuff to do, mostly at work - so all of this travel and this new project kicking off quickly into high gear, I can't tell if I'm overly stressed or ok. I think I'm ok!

yeah - re: drinking less wine, I've been doing that too. Less often and less when I do.

that is ADORABLE about the puppy!! 
omg, a dinner party - Great "Expectations" theme!!! yeah, that's totally overboard but fun!! the invites could have 'we're expecting everyone to dress up; we're expecting everyone to bring a dish; we're expecting everyone to eat, drink and be merry' and you can say that you already told everyone the news - We're expecting! :) wayyyyyy overboard here! hahahaha
There are so many cute ways I've seen people announce. I saw one where the couple posed next to a 'Bump Ahead' road sign - I thought that was cute.

yeah, I would expect that I'll be keeping DH updated on the hour the day AF is supposed to arrive, he'll know when I'm testing, etc. I thought about if I do the testing one day while he's at work, to have the song 'Hey man, nice shot' playing when he got home! HAHA - he would think that was totally lame, though, so I don't want to ruin the moment. I tend to love lame and cheesy things for a cheap laugh but he doesn't appreciate them as much! hahahaha
But AF is supposed to arrive 4/26, so we'll be together all weekend. Hey - that's the date of the party that we're going to where we'll see that couple who is newly preg. Maybe I will have my own positive test and I CAN be outwardly happy for them! :)


----------



## malinko

Man Wish....you nailed the announcement idea! You are Sooo good! Hoping you'll have your own little secret at that party!!!! 

This weekend will be crazy but I'm sure I'll be on occasionally with a small update! Talk to you soon. Hugs my friend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - I'm really good with the ideas, just not the execution! I leave that to others! :)

Have a great weekend, a wonderful Easter and I'll chat with you either over the weekend or Monday. Monday = 7dpo!! I'm sure I'll update you on spikes or dips, though.


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey girlies

Sorry I've been MIA I had no internet as I was out :(

:big hugs: This part of the cycle is rubbish!!!!!

Temps are not alway spot on to tell if there is a dip (lack of solid sleep WILL affect them). You are meant to temp if you have broken sleep (after the longest time of rest) ie you usuall get up at 6am but wake at 4am you test then and take it with a pinch of salt. I'm 12dpo and temp has dropped by almost half a degree and AF is defo trying to arrive (cd33)

The announcement thing is exciting!!!!! 
Me and the oh test together but have decided to get a top that says "what started with a kiss ended in my biggest wish" with baby footprints on it.

We are just going to visit the immediate family wearing it and see how long it irked them to guess!!! I'm too excited I might burst!! But not peanut this month :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sweet, sweet spike this morning!
That's great to know about temps, Phoenix! Same thing sorta happened this morning, maybe a slightly deeper sleep between 3-5, but got my spike. So psyched!
That is an adorable idea for an announcement! And hey, you could still spike tomorrow? What day is af due again? Easter Sunday? I hope she doesn't show and is playing tricks on you!!

Malinko- update when you can! I know you're busy this weekend so I can just stalk your chart on my own :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> Sweet, sweet spike this morning!
> That's great to know about temps, Phoenix! Same thing sorta happened this morning, maybe a slightly deeper sleep between 3-5, but got my spike. So psyched!
> That is an adorable idea for an announcement! And hey, you could still spike tomorrow? What day is af due again? Easter Sunday? I hope she doesn't show and is playing tricks on you!!
> 
> Malinko- update when you can! I know you're busy this weekend so I can just stalk your chart on my own :)

Ohh good news!!!

I doubt it I'm sure the witch is coming - I'm ok with it, I was expecting it just bored of it now.

I'm not sure what day AF is actually due. I'm usually 28 day cycles but coz I ovulated so late my doc said AF would be late but I don't know how late!! In cd33 (12dpo) so we shall see bfn this am. I just want her to arrive so I can get onto next cycle!! My temp did drop this am as well so it looks like I'm out. Xx


----------



## malinko

Wish. .. You're spike looks wonderful! I was just sure mine was going to dip big time today. Terrible sleep and woke up with my mouth open. But, if went up .1 degree.

Yesterday was a rough day. Progesterone kicked my tail. Couldn't stay awake, headache, nauseous, dizzy, no appetite, etc. Still have my headache this morning too. Just hope for these symptoms to still be lingering around the end of next week. I think they say around 10 dpo is when progesterone symptoms start to disappear and early pregnancy symptoms start.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah!! Glad it went up! I'm sorry you had a rough day yesterday, though. No fun. I've been a bit burned out early in the evening too the past 2 nights. Hitting a wall around 7. DH even noticed. 
I hope your headache goes away soon so you can enjoy your weekend!

Phoenix - af better hurry up and show then so you can start over. I will typically feel this way too by next Thursday (though...here's hoping...).


----------



## Wish2BMom

just a quick update - creamy cm, cp is high/medium and I just tried doing some yoga stretches after my run and one that I love to do is when you twist almost into a pretzel and it stretches your glutes and twists your spine. I couldn't bring my legs into my chest as close as I usually do b/c there was pressure in my uterus area - def wasn't bladder or stomach, like I shouldn't push it or press it more than I was. In fact, I poked it to be sure where it was and it was right above the pubic bone, below the belly button. Weird stuff, I've never felt that before. Probably nothing since I'm still only 5dpo but was fun to feel it! :)


----------



## malinko

Hey girls! Happy Easter! We are having beautiful weather. I can't remember the last Easter that was nice weather! 

How are you doing, Wish? Getting closer to where things mean something! Some women can implant at 6 dpo so good luck!!!!!!! Me, well, still having headaches. Also, I didn't mention this earlier, tmi, but I've been having loose stool since Friday. Friday night my tummy didn't feel good at all. I thought it was better yesterday and it was...but still not normal. Today is back to like Friday. Haven't had much of an appetite either. When I do eat, I get full easily. I know it's still all progesterone symptoms, but it's different than its been any other month. Maybe it means my progesterone levels are good!!! We shall find out tomorrow after the blood draw.

Have a great day and I'll be talking to you tomorrow!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey guys

Wish every month your body thinks it's pregnant until your body doesn't conceive or implant, then it moves to AF (I only say this as I've had month of looking for diff signs and I've never had mine). Hopefully yours is good news I just don't want you to get your hopes up too soon (I did a lot of that and it's devastating)!!!

Malinko the hormones REALLY mess with my tummy too.
Some months no issues then some months it's horrific and out if the blue - there are tons of tummy bugs around at the mo too. 
Fingers crossed it's a good sign tho - let us know how the bloods go :)

I'm roughly cd3 I believe, although my AF is very light these days, it can be mistaken. So I'm onto my next cycle (I doubt I'll find out in a week, I'm preggo) lol - if only!!!!!! 

Although I've had a few drinkies over the last 2 days to cheer me up so I kinda hope this isn't a false AF!!

Maybe this month will be my turn? :shrug:
Although as I didn't ovulate until cd21 this cycle I've got a LONG wait xx


----------



## malinko

Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow, Wish!!!! Maybe implantation dip??? My temp is the highest it's been the last two months of temping. I didn't have a very good sleep and was awake off and on the last hour or so of sleep but when it's high like that in the lp stage, I'm not going to argue! My sleep was interrupted as I had close to a 2 hour nap yesterday and fell asleep around 915pm!

How are you feeling? 

Phoenix, good luck on your new cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Phoenix - that's actually a great way to look at it. Thanks!! I hope you DO get to find out in a few days that you ARE preggo!! of course, please keep us posted!

malinko - I'm sorry you had belly problems all weekend! I had HORRIBLE indigestion last night, it really messed with the first part of my sleep. I'm assuming it was from eating much more than I usually do at my aunt & uncle's house for Easter. Though it still wasn't a ton, the constant grazing over bread dip, shrimp, chips & dip, etc, then dinner, THEN dessert which I rarely eat. YIKES! Overall, had the worst sleep in a long time. Super hot too. So I'm kinda bummed that my temp was only 98.1. BUT, not getting upset over it. Hopefully it is an implantation dip and it bounces back tomorrow. Who knows. 3 days of travel coming up too, so that's going to mess with my belly as well. Not looking forward to that.

Other than all of that, i'm feeling normal. Backache comes and goes, sore boobs - in a different spot than normal but not reading into that either. Slight twinges in the uterus but nothing of note. CM isn't doing anything crazy, kinda wet yesterday. CP was high and feels firm. blah blah blah - I know none of this matters!! hahaha

I have to go chart stalk you now to see your rise!!! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omg omg omg!! Your chart looks amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## malinko

Good morning! I'm actually feeling better so far today than I have the last couple of days. I don't want to say I have felt bad all day long every day, but it certainly would come and go. I've been one sleepy person though lately!

Haven't really experienced any headaches today. I had my blood draw first thing this morning, so that too is over with. Feeling pretty normal right now. TMI, my tummy is still a little messed up I think. It's really weired, and I'm sorry to share this, but it is like I am constiptated, but then when I can finally use the restroom, my stool is really soft. I thought it'd just be like there for a day or so, but it continues. It is a little different in that Friday I felt like I was going to have diarrhea and now I just feel constipated, but then it's like I've been using a stool softener. Kind of odd that is has been going on for 3, now 4 days. Not really reading into any of it though as it is still too soon to be a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## malinko

I tossed and turned for about my last hour of "sleep." I wonder how much that would altar my temp.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That is weird about your stool - it could be a symptom for sure. Blood rushing to other organs and I think that affects the effectiveness of things like your colon/stomach and such. I hope it means something for you!! What a pain, though. I've actually been sorta the opposite - not constipated but not 'easy' stools, for sure! and I had a diner breakfast yesterday - usually that runs right through me!!

re: your restless sleep - I think an hour isn't a big deal. I've taken my temp at, say 4am, laid around tossing and turning, and then took it again at 5 and it's only gone up .1. I was just curious as to how much that would affect it and it was minimal.

when are you supposed to hear on your bloodwork?


----------



## malinko

You know...I didn't even ask!!! Not sure why I didn't, but just assume they will call me when they hear something. Surprisingly, I'm just pretty relaxed right now. I think the temp spike this morning has helped me stay calm! Surely in a day or two they will hear something?


----------



## Wish2BMom

seriously - I'm in love with your temp spike!! hahaha

yeah, I'd think they'd want to give you pretty quick feedback. Guess it would depend on if they do the labs in-house or have to send it off.

ugh - I would just like more symptoms please!! I woke up today feeling out, just a feeling. I think b/c I'm not really feeling anything. I know it's early but still. And my temp seems to start dropping around now anyway. FF thinks I should have AF by this Thursday, based on my average LP they've calculated thus far. But that would be a really short cycle for me. 28 days would make AF show up this Saturday.

do you know when you're going to test yet? 

and just a warning - I'll be on as much as possible this week but I am going back to Pitt again, tomorrow afternoon through Thurs. I don't want to leave you high & dry!! I'm only running one meeting on Wed, the others i'm just sitting in. So I'll pop in and check on you as much as possible and keep you updated on me! I'm bringing tampons just in case....:(


----------



## malinko

Thanks. I'm pretty excited about my temp spike. However, it'll probably drop tomorrow and then I'll be all bummed about it!!! I'm trying to not read into any of the temps though :) (But that chart looks pretty with those high temps!...Although I have seen lots of charts with high temps and af shows!)

Thanks for the heads up about you traveling! Haha. What am I going to do without you? I'll try to stay focused and busy at work!! I really need a good productive week and what better of a week than this one!

FF shows my test date as well as estimated CD1 as Tuesday, April 29th. I'm going to try my best to hold off until then....unless I have "glaring" symptoms. I'm thinking my LP is 12 days which would put me at Monday the 28th. But apparently FF thinks my LP is 13 days. 

I hope FF is wrong about your AF this Thursday. That would be a short LP. If you could make it to Saturday, that would be much better. Or even Friday probably. Crossing my fingers and sending you lots of luck for this week!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg i'm about to fall asleep on my computer! it's awesome having horrible nights of sleep - I assume it's that but b/c I have that variable, I can't tell if it's fatigue!! haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

here's wish! not able to stop posting again!! haha

So just checked cp, because why not keep adding to the madness, and pulled out a GLOB of creamy-wettish cm! Almost like when lotion gets old and thins. I don't want to get too excited but I can't help it. and CP is medium/softer today. I read on another post that the cervix gets soft when it's kinda 'plumping' to hold a baby. 

i better get a darn spike tomorrow! :)


----------



## malinko

Interesting about the cervix! I'd never heard that! Now I need to go check!!! :) I've been feeling "wet" down there but haven't checked anything.

I like your posts....so keep 'em coming! :)

I'm ready to go to bed. #1 I'm just ready to go to sleep but #2 I want to see what our temps will do tomorrow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Me too!! Trying to last a little longer and have to watch last night's Game of Thrones! :)

OH!! Kitty finally responded to my message!! She's ok and now 6 weeks preg. I guess some things went down in her life, she didn't say, and the stress of NTNP got to her, so she left for a bit. So glad she's ok!


----------



## malinko

Wow! So excited she's pregnant!!! Now if only we can follow that!

Saw your temp! Still looking good!!!! How are you doing? My progesterone symptoms are slowly fading away I think. We will see how the day goes but right now feeling pretty normal with the exception of the weird "constipation/diarrhea" mix I've been experiencing.

Travel safely today!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!! I hope your dip is implantation!! Go malinko-beaner!!! now I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow. Too soon to go back to bed??
That's so weird you're still having that stool issue! I really hope it's a good sign. But then I hope it's just for now and it's not your 'morning sickness'!! Though, guess it's better than nausea.

me - thankfully I had a good sleep last night, didn't wake up in a pool of sweat. I don't know which hormone is playing tricks on me now but I've had cramps/tickles in my uterus for the past 1/2 hr, radiating a bit around the sides to my back. I just looked at my posts for last month and it did this on 8dpo then too, so I assume I'm probably out. I'm glad my temp didn't fall below coverline, but I know the coverline is just there to really show the split between biphasic and not. 

Interesting - I was on another thread just poking around and another woman said that her doc told her bbt'ing on FF was just a 'fun' exercise and the body is going to do what it wants to do, AND that I guess FF was an outdated software. So not to put too much into temping on that site, or their recommendations, etc. So I guess looking at it that way - yes, it's just a website and my body isn't a computer and whatever, but it still is really good data to bring to the docs if/when you need to. She said they agreed with that point, but I guess just not to use the site to drive ourselves nutty. And it's good to show that you did ovulate, around what time, etc. But I think the worrying about each day's temp that I was doing on my big drop the other day (that we ALLLLL seem to do) might be the point - don't do that. haha

Also, this morning, I was trying to do the old 'take a step back and look at yourself - are you feeling ANY different than normal months?' Besides being tired earlier at night the past few nights, which could lend itself to my travel and running around, not really, I guess.

I feel like I'm Debbie Downer today but I'm trying to be Realistic Randi! hahahaha


----------



## malinko

It'd be nice if my temps go up everyday here on out, but not going to get my hopes up.

Tmi, but it really is weird. Felt like I was going to have bad diarrhea this morning, went to the bathroom, and hardly anything. I've never experienced a weird combo like this. Normally constipation and hard stool is normal. Not what I've been experiencing. Hoping it's a good sign but not getting too excited!

So glad to hear you had a good night's sleep. Mine was terrible from 3am on. I think I've just got a lot on my mind. Last night I broke down in tears, twice, over silly things. I think it is just stress related though.

I don't think temping will "tell" you one way or the other but I personally think it is good. My doctor liked looking at both of my temping charts. He discussed the "biphasic" pattern and even drew a sample chart to show temps are higher in the second half if you ovulated. Now, the blood test will also confirm that, but I think temping is good for that. I do agree that there are lots of external factors that can alter your temp though. As I told you a couple of days ago, you can't look at a single temperature. You have to look at the chart as a whole. 

I've been pretty proud of myself...Once I FINALLY got my crosshairs...I've not been too stressed about this tww. Maybe it's because I have a lot of other things on my mind, but I haven't been reading too much into anything. Besides my weird bowel issues...nothing has been out of the norm for me either. 

Nothing wrong with being Realistic Randi :) I am the kind that would rather be pleasantly surprised instead of disappointed.

This site is great to be able to talk to those struggling just like us, but I think we all tend to make each other crazy too! However, once we finally get that bfp, I'm sure you won't trade all that craziness for anything :)

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Just like with me, don't apologize for novels! I love it!

I'm glad you're not stressing about this tww. Neither am I and I'm def the same way - I'm assuming it didn't happen but will welcome the pleasant surprise if it did! Then on to the next set of accomplishments that need to happen - it sticks, no miscarriage, no issues, full term....good LAWD! :) 

I'm sorry you have so many other things on your mind, though. :( :hugs: if you ever want to private message about anything else, I'm here!! 

I agree about making each other crazy on this site too. I read some other threads and I have to immediately log off bc some ladies are their own worst enemies and jumping to conclusions that are wayyyyy stressful and potentially nonsensical. I feel bad for them and want to tell them to stop but I know where they are coming from and it's hard to keep your head straight. 

Anywayyy - these little cramps haven't stopped and are getting annoying! I wonder if I will get af earlier this month...


----------



## BumpySomeday

Just checking on you girls! Can't wait to see your BFPs this month!!!! 

I figure even though not TTC (withdraw method) that I would post my "symptoms" :haha: I am 99% sure they're my CRAZY monthly hormone shifts. But, I think we BD'd on O-day this month.. if not it was REALLY close to it for sure. So, you never know right. I would put (& my app puts) today as 8DPO.
-Light cramps in middle of uterus area, kind of prickly
-Inability to sleep the past 2 nights
-TMI, diarrhea a lot the past couple of days
-Really, really "wet" today
-Ate a full meal and went and got a bag of Cheetos like 10 minutes later today lol
-Very emotional this cycle but not moody at all (so far!)

After writing all of that, sounds VERY normal for me. AKA a hot mess, lol!! I know I am gonna be going CRAZY like you girls must be when it comes time. Considering we all seem to have pretty drastic symptoms each month.

I hope you girls are feeling terribly sick, tired and winded (apparently that's a big one?) :haha: :Flower: FX FX FX FX!!!

Oh and Wish- glad to hear about Kitty as well!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bumpy I love when you pop in!! Especially bc you join right in with the crazy!!
Yup - symptoms sound promising OF COURSE!! 

Man, sitting at an airport by myself is a complete drag. Wish I had something to obsess about to occupy my time....;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ugh, like clockwork - temp drop and night sweats. This month really mirrored last month in post O temps so at least that's consistent. Pretty sure I'm out. S'ok, def setting up appts now!!

Can't wait to hear about you!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well - so first, I think I'm confused on the cp stuff that the other lady posted. I have read numerous places that you hope to have a high and firm cervix. At least that's what it is during pregnancy. I know it doesn't always do that in the early early stages, but whatever.
So my cervix is firm and high and boy is my canal plump/tight. I don't know if that means impending AF or anything at all. 
Other than that, soreness is mostly gone in my bbs, my energy is pretty high. I even worked out here at the hotel last night! That NEVER happens! usually I just bring along the clothes for the ride and they never make it out of the suitcase - especially after a day of traveling. Weird.
But the typical night sweats, in a bed by myself no less, and lower temp makes me feel like I'm out. And I don't particularly 'feel' any different. I think I'm repeating myself now...
Happy to be at 9dpo w/o an AF, though - seems Feb was a freak month. 

SO HAPPY to see your temp went up again!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## malinko

Bumpy...so good to hear from you! When is af due for you? You've got to be getting close finishing classes too, right? So excited for you!!!

Wish...I'm really hoping your temp goes up tomorrow. You are on the most common day for implantation you know! I was surprised to see my temp up again this morning! My doctors office called this morning and left me a voicemail that confirmed I ovulated today but that was it. No levels or anything. Ugh. Oh well. I'm not going to get upset over it. If this is our month, it's our month. It's beyond my control at this point. 

I'm really not feeling anything now. I'd say I'm more constipated now, but nothing else. Slept in later than normal this morning and that felt great! DH and I laid in bed talking and he wanted to know when I was expecting af. I told him Mon or Tues. He asked if we could test then on Wednesday. I'm not sure I can hold off that long! I was thinking maybe Sunday or Monday! I'm starting to feel really doubtful this month. Not sure why, but guess I'm just thinking "why would it happen? It's been a bust every other month! " Trying to stay positive though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola!
that's great you got such a good sleep, finally!

so AF I think is showing. I just went to the bathroom and there were more than a few spots dripping (sorry TMI), not just when wiping. And light red, not brownish or mixed with cm or anything so I'm fairly certain it's not IB. I guess FF is pretty smart, since it has AF coming tomorrow. I have to say, I have a lump in my throat. It's getting harder each month. :( I'm feeling a little nauseous too...

so as you say above, it's out of my control, I'm trying not to be too upset. Esp when I have a fun work gathering in about an hour! But what CAN I do, right? I'm definitely going to be setting up appointments. Clearly I have low progesterone if I only have a 9-day LP, but if there are other things blocking the way or DH's swimmers not even making it, then we're driving ourselves nuts not knowing.


----------



## malinko

NOOO!!! Are you serious??? (Yes, I know you are, but come on!) I'm sad for you. :hugs:

If you are saying "drips" is it pretty heavy then? I guess I'm having a hard time not thinking on 9dpo that just POSSIBLY implantation. You know, many women mistake implantation bleeding for their period. And I've always hard that IB is light reddish/pinkish. Keep me updated on how it keeps going. You know your body better than anyone else, so I'm sure if you think it is af, you are probably right. 

So, I would definitely recommend calling a doctor. If your lp is only 8 days long...that is an issue, but one that can be easily fixed. FX that you can get into the doctor fairly quickly. 

I'm starting to hit the "bump in the road" like I did last month. I'm going crazy. I'm now starting to think negatively and thinking this wasn't our month. My temps look good (compared to last month) so I'm not sure why I am thinking this way. I got up at my normal time today and decided to go back to sleep (I took the day off). I finally drug myself out of bed at 9:45 (whoa!) and jumped in the shower. Took my shower, did my hair, put on some makeup and then ate some lunch. After that, NO motivation to do absolutely anything. Can't determine if I am still tired or "depressed" feeling. I know I'm not "depressed" but sitting there having no motivation to do anything and just feeling like you care about nothing is terrible. 

Keep me updated. I wish I could do/say something to make you feel better.:flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks so much, hun. I really appreciate it. Put in a light tampon and went out with the work crew to a Pirates game and dinner, took my mind off things for a bit. Came back and there wasn't much on the tampon and what was there was brownish. We'll see what happens with my temp and any further bleeding tomorrow. I think in Feb I had brown sludgy spotting too, though. I still have a little hope but more thinking it's not going to happen this month. I'd love for something to prove me wrong!!

I'm sorry you had a depressed day!! I totally get it!! I'm sure it could be hormones, either way. Just lethargic or sad too? Maybe you've just been so wound up about everything else, including this, that your body and mind were like, 'enough!! Relax!!' I've had that happen before. Your temps are crazy good, I can't wait to see tomorrow's!!

Hugs to you :hugs: I'll check in in the morning :) thanks for always being there and being awesome!


----------



## malinko

So...I saw your temp went up today but you also have it another "flow day." Keep me updated as it could still be implantation! 

My temp went back to 97.9. Dropped .1 degree. Still high for me, especially at this stage but I'm still feeling doubtful about this being our month. 

Will be in touch throughout the day. I believe you travel home today....travel safely.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I'm SO excited that your temp is still up! like, WICKED excited!! hahaha
I really do think you nailed it this month - I hope you start feeling disgusting and gassy and nauseous and all of that very soon!! 

yeah, I was happy at first to see the temp, went to the bathroom and didn't have any spotting. But then laid back down and the cramping started. Some spots when I woke up again later, I know it could still be IB, but man, it really does feel like AF. What was weird - just to see the difference, I took my temp maybe 15-20 mins after the first time and it had dropped .5 to 97.8, my normal range. I thought after you got up and moved around it was supposed to rise? Anyway, I got a spike the first day of AF last month too. That's probably her nastiest trick!!

thanks for the safe travel wishes - going to be a looong day but I'm sure I'll be checking in here when I get to the airport.

are you feeling any better mood-wise today?


----------



## malinko

You are absolutely precious and your excitement is so contagious! I told littlegirl in another thread that I absolutely hate throwing up....makes me sweaty and anxious just thinking of it. However, I would so take that right now!

I agree....my temps are still high but I know that doesn't mean much. And I have a feeling this is just the beginning of my temps (progesterone) dropping. 

If you haven't figured it out from my negativity, the mood is not any better!!! Haha! For some reason, I just feel out. My cyst in my breast isn't as sore as it was yeseterday either. I'm still sleeping terribly at night. I can't remember if last night made night 3 or 4 now. I'd been waking up often between 3 and 4 but last night the madness started around 1:30ish. So I tossed and turned all night. I know it has nothing to do with anything, but I just want a good night sleep! It was so nice being off yesterday morning and just being able to go back to bed and sleep in! Anyway, I even told DH I'm starting to feel negative about this month and not to get his hopes up. We've been talking about when we will test, etc. and he's gotten really excited. I didn't want to ruin it for him, but I also didn't want him to be unrealistic about it all. 

Is this how af normally starts for you? I totally agree....weird about the temp! I did the same thing this morning. I actually got up and walked around a bit and took my temp again a few minutes after getting up. It actually went down. Now for the life of me, I don't remember what it went down to, but my temp was higher when I was laying down. 

Trying to just move on and think about something different. Thankfully the weekend is almost here and I seem to do better during the weekends and not sit there and dwell on things like I am right now. 

We need something new and fun to talk about!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahaha I totally agree about something new!!
We are going on vacation in less than 2 weeks and I cannot wait. I guess that'll be the next baby-making time, or at least near it. Friggin af - I feel like I've been kicked in the crotch right now, I'm throbbing. 
Are you doing anything fun this weekend? We have a party on Sat - where that newly preg couple will be - and I have a race with my girls on Sunday, so that'll be fun. And no more travel til our vacation. :)


----------



## malinko

Woo hoo for vacation!!!! And even better if it is around o time :) Is this your trip out west?

I'm sorry to hear af is being so cruel to you :( Hoping that it is a short one for you so that you can move on be past this disruption in our lives!

Nothing planned for the weekend. Probably work some which will hopefully keep me occupied. I need to do some yard work now that it is trying to warm up some. Going to go out to dinner with some friends tomorrow night and looking forward to that, too. Saturday night will just be a nice night at home with dh. Then it's Sunday, which if af isn't here I will want to test so badly. However, at the same time, I'm just not feeling it. I would rather af just show than see a big negative test. Flip the coin though...at least then I'll know it's negative and just wait for her. Good thing I don't have any tests at home!!!!

Have so much fun at your birthday party! At least you can drink!!! Have a glass of wine for me! What's your favorite wine? And, I believe this is the couple that announced of fb this week that they are expecting, right?

Tell me about your race on Sunday! I so admire you!


----------



## malinko

Major temp drop this morning. Feeling out already. I guess it could be an implantation dip but I'm doubtful. Guess we will see what temps do tomorrow....


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi!! boy, busy morning so far, this is my first breather. Got in at about 11:45 last night after a bit of a delay, but everything else was fine. I met a woman who was heading to Turkey to teach Entrepreneurship for 10 days - SO interesting!! 

I need to go look at your chart again but temp dip?? boooo - but i do hope it's implantation. All we can do is hope. The rest of your temps have been so good, I don't want this to let you down!

vaca - yes! this is the trip we're going out west. I can't wait - new places and things to see, traveling with some of DH's family whom I love. Should be a good time. Then straight back to Pitt again from Denver, then finally home by the 15th.

Sounds like you have a great weekend lined up! little bit of fun, little bit of relaxation! Hopefully no AF... 
The bday party we're going to is actually for our friends' 2-yr old, but they are using it as an excuse to have folks over to their new house. So should be somewhat fun but yes, everyone will be ooh'ing and ahhh'ing over the preg couple, as will I, I'm sure. Yep, this is the couple that announced on FB a couple of weeks ago. That said, I will DEF have a glass for you! :) My fave wines are red in color and 'interesting' in flavor - typically red zins, cabs and blends - bold, spicy, somewhat fruity, NOT oakey (tastes like feet to me, so when I taste 'feet', I know it's oakey). One of my faves is called 7 Deadly Zins. Do you like wine? what's your fave kind?

and oh gosh, I don't think I deserve your admiration!! Super sweet of you to say, though!! the race on Sunday is just a 5k, nothing big. I don't even know if I can make it to the end w/o stopping to walk a bit, that's how out of it I've been lately. Glad I got a run in at the hotel the other day, though, just to bridge that gap a bit more from the last time I ran. We'll see, I think it's going to be in the 50's, so that's a great temp for running. Maybe I will last! It's a hilly course, though, and I HATE hills. All of my friends are running the 10k, to which I said 'hell no', so I'll be hanging with my friend's 20 month old for an hour or so while they do that.

how are you feeling today? any new aches or pains? I totally understand about 'not feeling it' - that's how I started to feel this Tuesday. Just didn't feel any different, though I know some women don't and they are surprised by no AF. So try not to discount your lack of feeling anything new! And if you're just implanting today, you won't feel anything new for like 3 days, right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have to say, I really kinda want to stop temping and OPKs too. I have an idea of when I O now, and the stress of waking up and immediately thinking about what time it is, how much to move around, taking the temp under the covers so it doesn't beep too loudly - it's annoying. I have a few months of data to bring to the docs, I know I have a short LP - I think those tools have done their job. The daily analysis of temp dips and spikes is killing me too.
What do you think?
though I guess I paid for 3 months of VIP on FF, I should use it. 

and looking at my schedule, I think we'll only have 1 day together around the time that I'll O this next month, before I head to Pitt that week. ugh. So I am kinda already counting May out, which might be better for my sanity anyway.


----------



## malinko

I've had a dull headache off and on today but nothing big. I had some major cramping that woke me up around 4am but it's not pregnancy related. I've been seen in the past by the doctor for them as they are very random and very painful. He thinks it's endometriosis but I've not accepted it. The cramping is very infrequent and never know when it'll happen. Still very bloated today and back is aching a little. Both happen pre-af.

I'm thinking I will still do opks and temping but will stop temping after ovulation is confirmed. I don't like reading into all the post o temps.

I love a good cabernet! Probably one of my favorites. Especially with some dark chocolate! I've never heard of 7 Deadly Zins. I'll have to look for it and give it a try.

Have a great weekend. Depending on what temps do tomorrow and Sunday, I MAY test Sunday morning. Good luck at your race...let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## malinko

Ummm....so just had some stretchy cm that had a light brown tint to it with the smallest speck of red when I wiped.......not sure if I should be excited or upset......


----------



## malinko

Forgot to put something..... I have had this before but only the day or or day before af showing......


----------



## Wish2BMom

oooooooh!!! tinted cm is good! I hope anyway! my spotting is usually just spotting, no cm mixed in. 

oh wow, i'm so sorry about your cramping - that sucks. Sounds painful!! I'm beginning to think there aren't a whole lot of positive things that have to do with the uterus except housing and feeding a baby for 9 months!!

You still seem down - STAHP THAT! :) Unless I'm just reading into something that's not there. What did the doc say are the next steps if this isn't your month? 

I hope that you have a wonderful night with friends tonight - have a glass of wine! take the edge off :) :hugs:
Keep me updated on any early testing results!!! FX'ed!


----------



## malinko

You are Sooo good! Yes , I'm still down. I hate this part of the tww. It consumes me. Especially after seeing that smallest hint of red and weird stretchy cm. I went back and had a small speck one time 3 days before, same thing the next day, small red speck one time, next day brown tint cm, and then followed by cycle. Ugh! I was getting so hopeful. Our next step is to have dh tested. Will probably try one more month though.

I would love a glass of wine but would feel guilty by that "what IF". I'm guessing af will be here Monday if not sooner. I guess before getting to ooh down, I need to see tomorrow's temp. Hurry up dinner time! I just want to have something take my mind off this!


----------



## malinko

So...my best friend just found out she's pregnant. Probably one of the only few who could get pregnant right now and me be excited for. This will be baby number 2. She had problems getting pregnant with the first and was put on clomid as she wasn't ovulating. Figured they'd probably have problems this time around so went ahead and started trying. First month....wasn't temping, no opks, nothing. Had sex twice. Boom. Pregnant. I really am happy for them. Just wish I could get pregnant.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh man. I'm so sorry. I know you're happy for her, but I'm sad for you. I get it. I totally do. We just watched Grownups 2 - awful, FYI. But the last 5 mins got me - stupid (but I love him cuz he's a local) Adam Sandler talking to his unborn, unexpected baby in stupid Salma Hayeks tummy. I HATE YOU ALL!!! Lol sorry. I almost cried! I had to look away!! Ughhhh it'll be our time soon. Just have to think that it's not now for some reason.


----------



## Phoenix82

malinko said:


> So...my best friend just found out she's pregnant. Probably one of the only few who could get pregnant right now and me be excited for. This will be baby number 2. She had problems getting pregnant with the first and was put on clomid as she wasn't ovulating. Figured they'd probably have problems this time around so went ahead and started trying. First month....wasn't temping, no opks, nothing. Had sex twice. Boom. Pregnant. I really am happy for them. Just wish I could get pregnant.

Hey ladies

Hard times!! Sorry another person you know is preggo - although I know you're pleased for them, but it still sucks for us. I totally agree!!!

It really should be our time now!
Well I booked my holiday and if this cycle doesn't work out we are not trying in June and I have a referral when I get back so we shall see.
Cd8 today last cycle I ovulated cd21 plenty of time to kill!!

Big hugs xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Nice temp spike today and I see you're still mixed spotting. Thinking of you!! Hang in there!!


----------



## malinko

Thanks. I really appreciate your support. I lost it this morning and just started bawling. The temp "spike" is just like it was last cycle. Have considered getting a test just so I can see that it is negative and move on but I know already it'll be negative...so no need to waste the money. Probably won't be on for a few days unless something good happens. I'm just emotionally drained.


----------



## Wish2BMom

No prob - understood. :hugs:

I wish I could make you feel better!!

That party today wasn't so terrible, basically bc I love the couple that is preggo. But babies babies everywhere. 2 preggo bellies and 8 kiddos, all 4 and under. Us with 0. But I could have wine. :)


----------



## malinko

Glad to hear the party wasn't too bad.

Doing a little better today. I still get a little emotional when talking to dh. It's hard not to be jealous when everyone around us is getting pregnant. Dh knows the next step is to have him checked so we will see about doing that. I was somewhat hopeful as yesterday morning when I went to the bathroom, I had two small spots of watery pink when I wiped and then some brownish cm. Still no af yet, but losing hope with this mornings temp. Guessing af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm still hoping for you!! Couple more hours!

Yeah we talked a bit too - going to make a doc apt soon. I should actually call tomorrow, I guess. Do I call a doc first or fertility specialist? So many questions already!


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

Malinko there's still hope if AF isn't here your still in xx

Wish I'd call your doc first have a chat and then go down the fertility route.

I have to say I've almost given up hoping for my turn, I'm cd10 today and waiting to ovulate. I kinda feel like I'll never get preggo.

I was actually watching breaking bad yesterday and one of the main characters is preggo, in the episode I watched she had a scan and I cried because I feel like that will never be me - mental right!!!!! This last 11 months has been sooooo tough xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Phoenix - either it's not mental or it is and I'm so there with you. 7 months here, I guess, and am learning that I might have an LP defect (looks to be 9 days long). But who knows if the sperm are meeting the egg before they can even implant? The issue could be sooner than that! I've definitely been more sensitive to every pregnancy storyline on TV/movies. Who the heck knew that this was such a popular one until now? I never paid too close of attention! It's like when you get a new car, you see that particular model everywhere. Or when you broke up with your boyfriend in high school, you swear EVERY song on the radio is pointed at you and your misery!! :cry: Hang in there, though - there has to be a reason that it hasn't happened for us yet. It'll come at the right time. :hugs:

malinko - holding strong above the coverline! I'm thinking about you, girl. I knowwwww you're frustrated b/c it's not a spike and you're still spotting. I hope you're doing ok - hopefully work will take your mind off of things a little bit. I hope you were able to have a fun and/or relaxing weekend too! :hugs::flower:
I'm so terrible in times like this b/c I know how you're feeling and I know not much said or done will make you (or would make me) feel better or more positive. I would just hug you!


----------



## malinko

Hey girls!

Doing better. I'm bummed...as AF still has yet to make her full appearance. Last month she didn't make her appearance until the evening hours. I continue to spot (although it's only when checking my cervix....nothing is making it to the toilet paper since I had that pink spotting on Saturday morning.) So, I have FINALLY accepted that she is coming. DH asked me this morning if I had started my period yet and I again told him "not yet...but it will be here today." I finally had enough strength to talk about it without crying (I don't know why....but I feel that I need to be the "strong guy" right now. He's not upset, but I just am not ready for him to see me so upset about it all.) Anyway, so this morning I asked him if he was sad that it didn't work out this month. He admitted that he was and I of course told him that I too was sad about it. 

I don't know what all we will do this month. I will probably use up the last of my opks and temp until ovulation is confirmed and then stop. Not sure if we will do SMEP again or just do every other day. I've clearly got some time to think about it though!

I spent most of the entire weekend working (and maybe going to the bathroom every hour to see if I had started yet! haha!) so nothing too exciting. Going to have a glass of wine tonight and just "try" to relax.

Thanks girls so much for your support. It really means so much to have people like you who KNOW what it is that I am going through. I'm frustrated with myself that I left myself get so upset. Wish, I'm like you though. Gosh darn it...I did every possible thing I could do so I should have "won!" Oh well, month 8, here we come!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes!!! dang it, we SHOULD have won our nugget prizes!!

glass of wine tonight sounds perfect for you. I had a few myself this weekend. 

I've definitely determined that I'm not temping or OPK'ing this month. I love having the data but it weighs on my mind too much, I want to race through the day to get to the next morning to see what my temps are, etc. I really think it was messing with my sleep too - eyes popping open at 1am made me nervous b/c I'd start calculating how many hours of deep sleep I could get until the 5am temp time then that calculating process would keep me up longer. Endless cycle!

so - I'm taking chart stalking away from you, which I know is so fun!! :) I'm sorry!! haha

I'm just going to BD for fun and be on the lookout for ewcm, then BD as much as possible until it's gone or we're around cd20. I should have O'ed by then, so then I'll just be on the lookout for symptoms. But again, with a short LP, until that is fixed, I'm not really looking into much.


----------



## malinko

Please do take chart stalking away from me!!! :) Maybe it will help me be more sane! Maybe I will stop temping too. I was doing it to see if I was ovulating and we now know that I am. It would be so much less "stressful." I don't feel that it is stressful until I'm to the point of "have I ovulated yet" or "oh my gosh, my temps look horrible.!" But, I'm sure I think I'm not stressed but maybe my body is. 

So, I'm sure it will change by the end of the day and become full force, but for the last 2 hours or so, I'm starting to have watery spotting. I put a liner on just in case but nothing is reaching the liner. It's only when I wipe. Again, I'm sure it will change as the day goes on...so I'm guessing today is CD1. Disappointed but it's time to face reality and move on :)


----------



## Phoenix82

:hugs: ladies 

It will happen - I hope!!!! :shrug:

This month we are trying but I'm not expecting anything from it. Then next month our holiday to Italy and lots of food and drink and NO baby making plans just relaxing! I think I need it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's exactly it, malinko - I know I do ovulate, I also know that I have a short LP, i know the other signs to look for for ovulation AND I know the timeframe I ovulate. So stressing about getting enough hours of sleep, temping at the same time everyday, temp dips and spikes, BLAH BLAH BLAH. I'm done with it. I don't 'feel' stressed by it either but I know it's got to be affecting me. And not that I think this stress is affecting my ability to get preg. I just think it's adding to my obsessive nature! I actually felt relief when I finally made the decision.
are you going to test if you still aren't full flow tomorrow?

ugh, speaking of stress - I have barely eaten all day and been nauseous all day. If I didn't just have af, I'd be wondering!

phoenix - that trip sounds wonderful and you're right, I bet you could use a couple of months off from disecting this process over and over!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> that's exactly it, malinko - I know I do ovulate, I also know that I have a short LP, i know the other signs to look for for ovulation AND I know the timeframe I ovulate. So stressing about getting enough hours of sleep, temping at the same time everyday, temp dips and spikes, BLAH BLAH BLAH. I'm done with it. I don't 'feel' stressed by it either but I know it's got to be affecting me. And not that I think this stress is affecting my ability to get preg. I just think it's adding to my obsessive nature! I actually felt relief when I finally made the decision.
> are you going to test if you still aren't full flow tomorrow?
> 
> ugh, speaking of stress - I have barely eaten all day and been nauseous all day. If I didn't just have af, I'd be wondering!
> 
> phoenix - that trip sounds wonderful and you're right, I bet you could use a couple of months off from disecting this process over and over!

I know right? Although it doesn't stop me thinking well maybe I'm due to ovulate around when we come home so maybe we should try anyway! How obsessed am I???? Annoying!!

Well we said we won't actively try but knowing our cycles the way we do doesn't leave a lot of guesswork.

Mustn't try in June (now I just have to stop myself) lol xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - well, right - that's the thing. I know when I will ovulate, or around the time, so of COURSE I'll still be calculating it!

malinko - I see your chart - so you started last night, as expected? I'm sorry. I know you were expecting it so it's prob not a shock but still... I was thinking about it - why do you think you won't do SMEP again? Trying to think ahead, do you think, after you O, that you'll feel you guys didn't give it all you got? or will you be ok with whatever it is you do? I hope this isn't coming across as judgy at all - just trying to help you avoid any feelings of regret. :) not that you NEED to feel regret if you don't do SMEP! I certainly haven't done it!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I had a long post typed up and then I lost it. UGH! So, here I try again.

Yes, af got me yesterday. Right on time and as expected. You are right....with the spotting for the previous days, I knew it was coming. It was almost a relief that the waiting game had finally ended.

Thank you for your note. You gave me something to think about. I know you were trying to help and not judge. The reason I was thinking about not doing was in case there was an issue with dh. 

However, we talked to the doctor and dh is going to be tested. Hopefully all that can happen before o time and doctor will have advise on the frequency. If everything is good with dh, we will go back to smep. If that is too much, we will let the doctor tell us what is best, but probably every other day. I'm so happy for DH. We are able to collect the sample at home and then rush it over to the doctor's office. I know it will make him feel much more comfortable. I was really sad thinking he was going to have to do that at the doctor's office and I just didn't like the thought of that. 

Since we are moving forward with the doctor, I am going to use the opks this month and temp until ovulation is confirmed. I'm going to try to relax as much as possible though this month but not focus on my chart at all. In fact, I'm going to put the data in but not look at the chart. Last month I'd look at the chart all the time almost like something was going to just automatically appear. 

Time for me to move on and get positive again :)


----------



## malinko

Forgot to tell you again. Thank you for all your support. I really appreciate you!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Sounds like you & dh have a great plan locked down!! I still need to call the doc but since i'm away next tues until the following thurs, I don't know if this would be the best month to go. I gotta call, though!!
Your support is just as important to me, so right back atcha!! ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls!
So I hope this makes you laugh a little - no real baby-making updates by cd7 or whatever, so here's just a story...
I'm back in Pitt again and it's raining, which I guess Pittsburgh touts itself as the 'Seattle of the East' - I didn't know this!
So, Monday had those weird stomach cramps/nausea all day. Around 6:00, started getting aches and chills, my skin hurt. I had JUST booked my flight to come here, this is a last minute one. And I could have cancelled it that night b/c I felt pretty bad, was expecting it to get worse. I didn't eat anything except a bagel all day.
Yesterday, woke up and was better, still no real appetite but aches and chills were gone but now I had a sore throat and runny nose. So I kept my trip. I really just DIDN'T want to travel this week, though. 
Anyway, flights were only delayed a little bit, the day went well, until I got here. Somehow they lost my luggage on the way! Southwest NEVER does this! UGH! And there was one more flight into Pitt after mine last night, it was supposed to be on that one - NOPE! So now - I'm in Pitt but I can't go into the office that is a 1/2 mi away (and the reason I'm here) b/c I'm in yesterday's jeans and shirt, no makeup to put on after I shower, and I have a cold now. GAHHH!
On the bright side, b/c there has to be something, I can go shopping if it doesn't show up today, right? haha - there's a Macy's a few blocks away, I'll be hitting that for sure.

how is everyone today? I realize there is no need to check in right now, but if you do - I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I'm SO sorry to hear about your travel troubles! What a bummer! Hopefully your luggage will show up today for you. Nothing like being stuck in a hotel room all day long with NONE of your stuff. How frustrating!!! Although, I guess it doesn't help to complain much as probably nothing will happen. Although, maybe you could get some flight credit or something????

Regardless if your luggage comes or not....shopping sounds like great fun! You should definitely do this!

Checked my temp this morning and it said 97.8. This was so odd as I slept great last night! So, I thought maybe I was getting sick or something. I had been up for an hour and a half before I even checked to see what my temp was. (I pop the thermometer in my mouth, it beeps, I turn it off and don't look at it until I'm "actually" awake!) Anyway, after showering, drying my hair, etc. is when I checked it. So, I took my temp again and then it said 96.8. What the heck?!?! I think it is weird. I'm not even recording a temp for today :)

I told DH about the doctor and the fact we get to do all that at home. I think now he is getting a little overwhelmed by it and is now saying "it'll happen soon enough." I told him it is his choice. He was being silly last night but pretended to "throw a fit" and kept saying "I want a baby!"

Well, probably won't be back on today. Going to try to be extremely productive today! Hope all works out with your luggage and it gets returned to you today!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh thank you - it just becomes a comedy of errors that you just have to laugh at after awhile, right? That's how I see it anyway. Makes for a funny story.

You know, i've been tempted to take my temp too just to be sure nothing's going on. My af was a little lighter and shorter than usual but not terribly so - still had clotting and all that fun stuff, but was only about 3 days rather than 5 and didn't have to use as many tampons. My chin is breaking out like it usually does right around O, which I think would be odd for now. Slight nausea (almost to dry heaving), lack of appetite, almost an aversion to wine - seriously not interested, stuffy nose/sore throat...I know I'm reaching but.....can implantation happen after af if one has a short LP? I didn't bring my thermometer with me, will have to wait until Fri or Sat.
I know I just had a shorter af, I'm sick and that's affecting everything else. But my head's not as foggy as it usually is when I'm sick, so that's what's making me think something else could be up. blah blah blah grasping for straws blah blah blah :)

Happy Productive Hump Day!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> Oh thank you - it just becomes a comedy of errors that you just have to laugh at after awhile, right? That's how I see it anyway. Makes for a funny story.
> 
> You know, i've been tempted to take my temp too just to be sure nothing's going on. My af was a little lighter and shorter than usual but not terribly so - still had clotting and all that fun stuff, but was only about 3 days rather than 5 and didn't have to use as many tampons. My chin is breaking out like it usually does right around O, which I think would be odd for now. Slight nausea (almost to dry heaving), lack of appetite, almost an aversion to wine - seriously not interested, stuffy nose/sore throat...I know I'm reaching but.....can implantation happen after af if one has a short LP? I didn't bring my thermometer with me, will have to wait until Fri or Sat.
> I know I just had a shorter af, I'm sick and that's affecting everything else. But my head's not as foggy as it usually is when I'm sick, so that's what's making me think something else could be up. blah blah blah grasping for straws blah blah blah :)
> 
> Happy Productive Hump Day!

OMG sorry to hear about your travel issues hun!!
Shopping is the only way :)

Sometimes if you're fighting something AF is messed up, I've had odd months where things seem different got excited and still a bfn so now I don't expect a BFP - how sad is that? Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a good point - seriously, my hopes are not up. Just wondering where my appetite went and why the mongo pimple now. 
I don't know if my body was fighting something before I knew about it but my last day of af, which was Sunday and just some spotting, I was fine. It was Monday when I started to feel off. Either way, just curious about what's going on! No nausea anymore, though, and I'm picking my way slowly through a salad that is not very interesting to me!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> that's a good point - seriously, my hopes are not up. Just wondering where my appetite went and why the mongo pimple now.
> I don't know if my body was fighting something before I knew about it but my last day of af, which was Sunday and just some spotting, I was fine. It was Monday when I started to feel off. Either way, just curious about what's going on! No nausea anymore, though, and I'm picking my way slowly through a salad that is not very interesting to me!

Maybe your hormones are flying high causing mongo pimples and nausea (I get odd months like that). Nausea is a huge hormone symptom.
Give up on the salad and have something savoury like popcorn or crisps or something - tastier and easier to eat when feeling off colour. I've had gastritis like 100 times (exaggeration obvs lol) but I spent 6 months trying not to vomit every day and that was the only way I could eat xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

why????? why hormones nowwwwww? this is the non-hormone part of the month!!! hahahaha
just exaggerating here too :)
gastritis sounds painful and annoying! what causes that?


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> why????? why hormones nowwwwww? this is the non-hormone part of the month!!! hahahaha
> just exaggerating here too :)
> gastritis sounds painful and annoying! what causes that?

Maybe it's the surge from AF and then the drop in hormones??

Yeah it was!!! I had a kidney infection and was given v strong antibiotics which stripped by stomach lining which caused gastritis :(
It's basically thinned tummy lining which means acidic, spicy or fruits etc hurst it and makes it angry and in turn you vomit and feel nauseous xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, that's terrible! you should probably not have a kidney infection again, just to be sure! ;)


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> oh man, that's terrible! you should probably not have a kidney infection again, just to be sure! ;)

Lol :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

because I'm nutso - I just tested and bfn. Bring on vacation!!!


----------



## malinko

You are funny :) 

So...guess what? No, I'm not pregnant! Second guess? Yep, yet ANOTHER pregnancy announcement. I have lost track on the number of announcements since we have been trying. DH is so excited to start trying again. I'm "excited" but just feel like it will be yet another month that I am let down. We have a lot going on this upcoming month that should all be pretty exciting, but will probably create stress along with it....so hopefully that won't go against me. 

AF is finishing up. I've been having weird cycles the last few months. They are short and not as heavy as they once were. I'm certainly not complaining that they aren't as heavy but...it's just not my normal. Oh well, maybe it is my new normal!

When do you leave for vacation?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh lovely!! good times, good times - congratulations everyone but us! 

I'm glad that you and DH are excited to try again and the fun hasn't been taken out yet. I guess I'm sorta excited too but not really, considering the short LP. I still haven't called a dr - just got back from Pitt last night and trying to catch up today.

re: the stress - you know, I think about it this way - women have been having babies for FOREVER - from slaves to CEOs - so I don't think that a busy month or stress at work or whatever we come into would reeeeeally affect too much. I bet it's more about just getting in our own heads about things. It's never really good to do that and you'll just stress your mind out. But I am sure your body will respond just fine to a little pumpkin if it's time!

vaca from work begins in approx 4 hrs and 10 mins..... :) we leave next Tuesday, though. YAYYYY!!


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> because I'm nutso - I just tested and bfn. Bring on vacation!!!

You crack me up lol

Have a great vacation xxxx


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish! Just wanted to get on real quick to say "Have a GREAT vacation!" How long will you be gone? I probably won't be on here much over the next week or so (trying to stay calm and relaxed!) so your vacation is helping me take a "vacation." :) Travel safely and have SO much fun!!! The west is absolutely beautiful! Hopefully the weather will be nice for you too!

Have you/are you getting close to ovulating?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks ladies! Hopped on to see ya before we go, as I'm going to stay off for the week too. 
O'ing should happen around this coming weekend. When are you? Should be around the same right?
Good luck to you!! BD away!!


----------



## malinko

Thank goodness you haven't O'd yet!!!! I knew last month you were somewhat worried as you were afraid it was going to interfere when you were traveling for work. What a perfect time! You'll be nice and relaxed just ready for it to all happen!!!!

Yes, I'm thinking this weekend or the beginning of next. I'm currently cd8 and normally o between cd 13 and cd 16. 

Travel safely and talk to you when you get back! Hoping this is your/our lucky month!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

Wish2BMom said:


> Thanks ladies! Hopped on to see ya before we go, as I'm going to stay off for the week too.
> O'ing should happen around this coming weekend. When are you? Should be around the same right?
> Good luck to you!! BD away!!

Enjoy xxxx


----------



## BumpySomeday

Ladies!! Sorry I have not checked in in a while! I've been super duper busy! Graduated with my Masters this past weekend with ALL A's!!! Gosh, the time is just flying by too I tell ya!

I'm sorry that last cycle wasn't anyone's :( I'll keep checking in until I see 3 BFPs!!! 

Glad you're seeing doctors about your cycles.. I hope that they can assist you better with what's taking so dang long!! & good luck for this month!! If not, remember that next month is Father's Day (how sweet would that be!!!) And have happy vacations!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! just checking in - I had a great vacation, though I'm still on the road for work right now! :)
how's everyone doing? O'ing yet? I believe I did this weekend or so - ewcm both days, just as I expected. BD'ed Saturday night but no other specific time - we were SO TIRED from this trip! DH could barely keep his eyes open yesterday, so I let him off the hook. I'm okay with it anyway b/c if I do have a luteal phase defect, then there's not much that we can do on our end to make it happen. So Saturday's session will have to be enough this month!
I hope you're all doing well!

Bumpy - CONGRATULATIONS on the graduation AND all A's!!!! as we say in my neck of the woods - YOU'RE WICKED SMAHT, KID! ;)

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

PS - dang if I wasn't wished 'Happy Mother's Day!!' by a few different people this weekend too - sheesh. I know it's just my age and I look like a mom, but felt a little awkward!


----------



## malinko

Wish! Welcome back! How was vacation??? Did you guys have a great time? 

Bumpy - Congratulations on graduation and GREAT job on all A's!!! Wish I could do that! Do you have a job lined up?

I really have nothing to report. Waiting to ovulate but am close. I didn't get a flashing smiley until yesterday - which is a little late compared to recent months, but that's okay. I've had a lot going on this month! Although - - last month I started getting flashing smileys EARLY and quite a few days of them. Maybe I'll just have the two days of flashing and get the solid tomorrow? Who knows! My temps have literally been up, down, up, down. I'm temping until I get crosshairs and then I'm done. 

That's all I've got!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Morning!
I'm so glad you replied so quickly - I know this is the lull of the month but I was hoping you hadn't decided posting was too stressful. :) yay!
Vacation was incredible - saw so many cool parts of the country that, really, were low on the list of things to see here. We went to Denver, drove through Wyoming and ended in SD. We saw Mt Rushmore, Deadwood, the Black Hills forest...tons of wildlife we don't see in NH too - antelope, mtn goats. It was awesome, I highly recommend a trip out there if you haven't been. 

I hope you get your solid smiley today and get to bump your way through Hump Day and beyond! ;) did you do SMEP this month?


----------



## malinko

Good morning!!!

Glad to hear you enjoyed vacation. Did you drive out west or did you fly and then rent a car? Yes, the west is absolutely beautiful. Did you miss the snow that they had?

I did get my smiley face this morning! :happydance: Here goes my monthly optimism but I hope this is our lucky month. We have for the most part done smep. DH thought we needed to give it our all again. And, I think it was you that was saying something about looking back and knowing that we gave it our all once again. We started smep last Sunday. So, we bd'd cd 7, 9, 11, and then cd13 we were too tired, so we bd'd on cd 14 - which was Sunday and was also the first day of a flashing smiley. So yeseterday was our day off and then we will start today with our 3 days in a row. So, we have more or less followed it. 

We've got a lot going on over the next couple of weeks so I'm hoping that will help pass the time by. Also, we will have the sa test done. I believe you are supposed to have 48 hours in between the last bd and the test - so we will probably have to time that for sometime next week. 

My best friend that found out that she is pregnant is having some concerning issues- so between all of her tests (blood work and ultrasounds) I've been living day by day for her of "what happens next."

Happy Tuesday!!! I've certainly missed you friend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey girl!! Happy Almost Friday!!

I'm FINALLY home!!! Man, that was a looong time away. Not a fan. But oh well, it was good. So vacation - we flew out to Denver and then rented a car and drove up through Wyoming to SD. That was a great trip all in itself b/c the landscape is so gorgeous!! oh, and no - we hit BOTH snowstorms that happened! one in SD and one in Denver!! I have a picture of us in front of Mt. Rushmore and I have a ski jacket on!!

oh no - what is going on with your friend? I hope everything turns out ok. Ugh, this is my fear - this conception could end up looking like the easy part of the entire process! It's so scary!

You should be about 1dpo today, right? feeling anything?? HAHA! just kidding. I think I would be about 4dpo today and I'm not feeling anything different at all. Back to creamy CM, so I know O is done - have been that way all week. So I think we did time everything right, even though we only BD'ed once. Again, I'm not going to stress about it since I still need to make a call to the docs. I'm definitely feeling bloated but that could be from all of the vacation food and drinks as well. Blah. I need a cleanse!! But bloating is typical for me in the tww. BBs aren't sore yet but that will probably start this weekend. Typical typical stuff. :)

I hope your week is going well! Finally getting some beautiful weather out here, though I think you guys had some terrible storms yesterday, right?


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

I'm a debbie downer today. So, I followed your advice and we attempted smep this month. Because you were right....if we didn't give it our all (and I feel like smep is definitely giving it your all for the fertile window) I wouldn't be happy.

Well, Saturday was an "on" night. We were both exhausted so it became an "off" night. So, we picked back up on Sunday. Got our solid smiley on Tuesday, which lasted thru Wednesday. DH did not want to do anything on Tuesday but he finally sucked it up and did. Last night his response to me was "not tonight." I was so incredibly mad. So, between Saturday - which was both of our faults and last night - we missed 2 days during the fertile time. If we would have dtd Saturday - we would have had 3 days in. But...no....now only 2 days. I know it just takes "one time" and "one sperm" but dang it.....Sorry, I'm still a little bitter about it.

Then, this morning he says "why didn't we do anything last night?" REALLY??? Because you said "not tonight." He tried to tell me that he never said that. YEAH RIGHT! Remember when I quit talking to you and told you I was going to bed and going to sleep? Yeah...that's when you said it. UGH! 

And, maybe last night wasn't THAT big of a deal as I have played with my temps a little. If my temp only goes up .1 degree tomorrow and on Saturday, it'll give me dotted crosshairs with ovulation on Wednesday (okay, but not great). BUT, if my temp will go up by .2 degrees tomorrow, then it will give me solid crosshairs with ovulation on Tuesday (better than ovulation on Wednesday) so we would have dtd 2 days before ovulation and the day of ovulation. They sayd 1 and 2 days before ovulation is just as good, if not better, than the day of ovulation.

I don't know.....I already feel out this month, so I'm not going to put more thought into it than I already have. 

My friend ended up having a miscarriage just short of 7 weeks. I feel so bad for her.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, I can feel and hear your frustration SO much!! there's ONE shot a month and you're trying to give it your all and then BAM! one little thing can shoot down your optimism! 
That said, for some reason they always say to do it the day after O too, so go at it tonight, in case O was yesterday! the egg can survive up to 24 hrs so get to it once DH gets home! :)

You've done great this month and of course you're right - only takes once/one sperm to make it all happen! I totally know what you're saying, though. I'd be miffed as well. :grr:

let me know how your temps go tomorrow!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday!
I forgot to say that's really sad about your friend. I'm sure you're being a great friend and are there for her, that's so hard. I've had a few friends have a miscarriage and I literally froze. I had no idea how to react, and I'm so afraid that not reacting was poor. Do you send a card? No, too impersonal. Do you call and remind them this just happened? I don't know, might be too fresh. Do you let it go and be quiet b/c it's so personal? ugh - so horrible. :(

Your temps look good! O'd on Tuesday - woohoo!!!


----------



## malinko

Happy Friday to you too! Got crosshairs today. I'm excited but at the same time, feeling down about it all. I think I've finally hit the bump on the road where it feels like it's never going to happen. Thankfully, I'm busy all weekend...starting today and then Monday is a crazy day at work. I have to get thru Tuesday and Wednesday and then we are moving offices on Thursday and Friday. So...that'll get me thru 10dpo. Then, two more days and I will find out the answer.

This is very much my personality to "control" and "organize" but I think I need/have to let go of that. I will continue to "try" and still have dh's sa done but other than that...I need to just let go.

How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

aww - you can't hit that bump!! :hugs: It's totally going to happen for you b/c you deserve it and I can tell would be a great mom! maybe this is just some sort of test for us to make sure we DO want it. Or, I keep thinking - all of this happens for a reason. Maybe the egg wasn't viable this month or whatever. It'll happen, I just hope sooner than later. I constantly worry about this too - the later it gets, the more risk for complications at my age. So when do I call a spade a spade? But we've only been trying for a few months, so is that spade really a spade yet? ugh. I know I just need to go to the docs and start finding this stuff out.

lordy, I hear ya about the controlling and organizing. Honestly, I have felt so much better about things this month b/c I stopped temping and OPK'ing. I am glad I did it for 3 months, so I know the cadence of my body and have that data, but not worrying about when I'm waking up and temping at the right time has allowed me to sleep so much better. I was going to check my cp yesterday but didn't - that's not a good indication of anything, so why do it. It's really allowed me to let stuff go and concentrate on other things. Granted, having back to back to back work trips and vacation helped as well!

do you guys have a long vacation coming up? more than the mini one you just took?


----------



## malinko

No "big" vacations per say. Our "big" vacations consist of getting on a plane :) Our June is crazy busy where we are traveling somewhere every weekend. Most of it is for fun too. We have a wedding, a weekend business trip for hubby (which will be a lot of fun - - - I get to lay out and go shopping!) and a weekend trip with my family. So, I'm definitely looking forward to all of those. 

I feel like at times I'm playing the "why me card" as we know so many people pregnant. I would say "well, you don't know what their struggles were as no one knows we are going through ours." However, most of them that we know about happened in 3 months....if not less. A couple of them happened the first month. I feel ashamed for thinking this way....but I just so badly want to be one of them. I want the bump, I want to see my husband with our child, I want to push a stroller, I want to be the person that soothes our baby when he/she is crying. I know there is a reason as to why we haven't gotten pregnant yet...but I'd sure like to know what it is and why! Maybe I'm feeling the way I am because of this silly switch between estrogen and progesterone.

Ugh! It'll get better....


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're funny - it probably is hormones so just roll with it and have some ice cream! :)
yeah, I want all of those things too. A couple of my flights lately, i've been a row or 2 away from a baby in a car seat and I have been hearing them squeal and make raspberries or whatever and my heart just melts. MUCH more than it would have maybe even a year ago. I almost want to ask the person next to the mom to switch seats with me so I can go hang with them!
DH did some great 'fatherly' things on our trip too, just his responses to the shananigans going on in the car with his uncle and brother. It was super cute. Like they'd be annoying and say 'are we there yet?' about 5 hrs away and he'd just say 'about 20 mins'. hahahahaha
It's true about not knowing people's struggles - they could even be lying about the time they were trying. I know someone who we suspect lied to her doctor about how long they'd been trying just to get a jump start on being approved for IVF. They are definitely ones that would be like 'omg, we were trying for like 2 months and it just happened!' Not to say your friends are lying to you but you just never know.
I have to say, I think in a way I've hit that same bump and maybe that's helped me relax too? knowing I have this potential LP defect, I'm pretty sure it's NOT going to happen w/o intervention, so I'm not really getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning! I know you said that you have a crazy Monday going on but thought I'd write in case you took a break and checked. How are you feeling?
I'm feeling more than fine - zero symtoms. BBs are even fine, not sore at all. Face broke out a little this month but I think that was stress related from traveling. Still have creamy cm. Checked CP yesterday, what the heck, and it was about medium/closed. AF is due Thursday, I think. Usually I have the sore BBs by now. Kinda glad I don't, those things kill! 

Did you have a good busy weekend? I did - got a LOT of necessary things done. Just the regular stuff like cleaning the house, groceries and all that but also planted our garden! We have a 6'x6' raised bed in the backyard and decided to try out my green thumb last year. Seemed to work, so we tried again this year! Tomatoes, brussels sprouts, cucumbers, zucchini and red and yellow bell peppers! We'll see how this goes!
If you can only get on to glance today - I hope you're having a great day, being productive and have a smile on your face. :)
(can you tell I like springtime?? haha)


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Yes, crazy busy day today but I can always find time to check your messages :) I'll sure I'll continue to check off and on today too.

So not much going on in my world. I seriously feel out this month already. Yesterday I had an incredibly annoying headache but was wiped out. I had a late night Friday and Saturday night, so I'm sure that played somewhat into it, but also know it is from progesterone. I woke up around 6:30am but then took a nap around 11ish and slept until like 230pm. Then I continued to lay on the couch until 5:30pm. Got up, made dinner, etc and was somewhat productive. Then, went to bed around 10:30pm and slept all night. I had some very minor cramping that was very brief yesterday. I've had sticky cm on my underwear the last two days and my low back is throbbing. I'm guessing my back hurts because I literally did nothing but lay on the couch all day yesterday - but I remember it like this from past months. One thing that I find a little odd is my breast cyst is not as sore as it normally is. I'm thankful for that. It's not like SUPER sensitive, but you definitely can't push on it. Even if you just run you hand over it, it hurts. Now you have to push on it to make it hurt.

I haven't been temping since 3dpo. I did however decide to take my temperature this morning after I got up. I didn't take it before getting out of bed, so I'm not putting anything into it...but when I took it, is was 98.0. I've had mornings where I take my temp first thing and then once I get up and move around, it actually goes down. So, again, not putting anything into it, but certainly glad to see it up there and not something crazy like low 97's. 

DH asked me yesterday when he gets to be a daddy. Absolutely crushed me. 

Feeling a little more sane though during this tww....maybe it's because I'm not getting my hopes up.

Hope to hear back from you soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for no sore BBs this month for either of us!! haha

well man, if we hadn't already educated ourselves on what progesterone does, I'd be convinced your day was full of awesome symptoms yesterday! I haven't had ONE of those!! no headaches, my energy is fine, blah blah blah. Very interesting how month to month can be so different. Maybe I've had NO progesterone this month! 

omg, I just got choked up reading your DH's question! :cry: Did you guys do his SA test yet? ugh, I don't know what I would say if my DH asked that. First off, it would be totally out of character for him to ask that so I'd probably just be stunned. 

no temping since 3dpo - do you think you're more relaxed b/c of that too? or really just b/c you feel you're out? and do you feel you're out b/c you're not temping or just from your body signs and when you were able to BD before O? just curious - sorry for the barrage of questions! :wacko:

i could seriously ignore work today, go get some flowers for my outside pots and putt around all day. that would be lovely. :) :flower: so maybe lack of motivation is a symptom...heehee!


----------



## malinko

No SA test yet. I was kind of waiting for the next time that we had sex and then get it scheduled for two days from there. I don't want it to be a "chore" for him or letting this take over our lives. However...it kind of has and DH wants it as badly as I do. So, hoping to get it done sometime this week.

DH really surprised me by that question. He had just came home and we were getting ready for dinner. I don't remember what I thought he said, but I answered the "question." He answered back and said "that wasn't my question." I told him "sorry, can you repeat the question, I guess I heard you wrong." He then said "when do I get to be a daddy?" It caught me off guard. I just responded with "I don't know buddy. I'm getting pretty impatient waiting too."

Not really sure why I am more relaxed. I think it's a combination of everything. Not analyzing a "down" temp as well as we only had 2 days during my fertile timeframe, and thinking "why would this month be any different....It's not worked so far, so why would THIS month be any different." Also, all my symptoms seem to be what they have been every other month.

I wish I could ignore work today :) Oh well, I'm taking Thursday and Friday off to move offices so it'll be a short week and a long weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm super jealous of your extra long weekend! I know I just got off of vacation, but it was so jam-packed with stuff that I feel we need another one! haha - so selfish! hee hee! so I am glad that this is a long weekend for all of us. We're going to an all-day concert fest in Boston this Saturday, spending the night. I think AF will be here, though, but oh well. Hopefully she won't ruin the day!

Do you have any big Memorial Day weekend BBQ's or anything to look forward to? 
Are you still thinking of maybe getting back into running? I ran a race this weekend and had to stop to walk a few times. But it kicked me in the butt to get back out there again. I have a few more coming up in June and I'd like to NOT stop to walk and get back to the times I was having in Feb/March! Oh, and try not to feel terrible in a bathing suit - that would be a nice additional perk!


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish!

Just wanted to check in and say hello. How are you feeling? Still think tomorrow is "D-Day?" I'm hoping AF won't show for you!!!! If it doesn't show tomorrow, will you wait to test or test tomorrow?

I checked my temperature this morning when I woke up and it was 97.9. Same temperature as it was on 7dpo last month. I might go ahead and temp for a couple of more days just to see what it does. I don't think I will be as devestated as I was last month (I say that now....but probably will be) - - but I think I was just SO hopeful last month that it caused me to be so upset. This month I really just don't feel it so I won't be surprised when temps drop or af shows. 

I'm tired of waking up with stuffy noses and having the "just barely there....but there...headache" My cyst is a little more sore today but still not as bad as it has been. Nipples aren't sore.....so really I am syptomless. Guessing the progesterone symptoms are going to start wearing off over the next couple of days.

No big plans. In fact, I'll be working most of the weekend. We clean tomorrow, move Friday, have some plans with friends on Saturday and then probably work at new office on Sunday and Monday trying to get things set up, pictures hung, etc.

Yes, I'd love to start up running but still haven't taken any steps to start :( This silly thing called a "busy life" has gotten in the way. Or...maybe that is just an excuse! I like my sleep way too much and don't want to get up any earlier than I have to in the mornings, and that seems to be the only time right now that I could squeeze in a run. Maybe I just need to focus on starting to run and putting all my energy to that instead of a baby!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Malinko!! I hope you're having a good day! 
Things here are fine - no symptoms whatsoever still, not even typical PMS. Yeah, tomorrow would be cd28 and I have 28-day cycles almost on the dot. Unless I actually O'ed a day later or whatever, so at earliest, tomorrow. We'll see, I'm sure it's coming. I think if it doesn't show, I'll test this weekend. I'm just thinking of the irony - if I actually DID stop temping to 'relax', just watched my CM and we BD'ed once...
I'm actually expecting to see spotting or something the next time I run to the 'loo'. So weird how we're both virtually symptomless this month. I was reading that 'TWW > pregnant' site that I found again (I have it bookmarked to constantly compare!) and there are numerous posts that women had less 'symptoms' when they got their BFP than they did on months when it was a BFN. The body will do what it wants, I guess. But I did have my endless hunger last night - full plate of food and still had to have a few chips after. And then a restless, warm sleep overnight. Both typical.

I had a dream that we bought a haunted house and the ghost would not let up, she was scaring the crap out of me. I think we hired a medium to come see what her problem was - she was an older woman, German or Austrian or something, and she was just mad we moved in. But we came to terms and agreed to coexist. Then she told the medium 'oh yeah, tell her she's 12 weeks pregnant'. SO WEIRD. I swear, I have the oddest dreams!!

Your busy weekend sounds like it'll be good to take your mind off of things. Stinks you have to work on Sunday, though! over a holiday weekend, no less!
When are you expecting AF and if she doesn't show, going to test?

re: running - yeah, it's taking my mind off of things and it feels really good to get out there, even for a 1/2 hr when I can. I say this on day 2 of running, not like it's any kind of habit just yet! But I hear ya about the sleep - if I can't fit it into my afternoon or right after work like I did last night, I'm certainly not waking up early before work to go! I love my sleep too much too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

checking in before I log off for the night - no spotting and super gassy. Though I had some gum and I'm starting to think that makes me gassy. Other than that - just feeling like 'down there' is getting that heavier, dense feeling, so I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow.
I hope you're having more things happen than what's going on here in NH!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning! I know you have a busy day of prepping to move offices - I hope that goes well for you! How are you feeling?

I think tomorrow is actually D Day for me, not today. FF says so anyway and I did have a 10 day LP a couple of cycles ago, so today is 10dpo. Still nary a PMS symptom, slept great last night. Was warm but I have been since the season changed. I need to get a new duvet cover or something! ours is too heavy for spring and summer!

I took my temp this morning just for giggles - 98.1. Over what would probably be my coverline but that's not saying much. At this dpo, it's usually hovering around 97.9/98. And it'll probably rise tomorrow, I seem to get a spike the first day of AF.
If I gently press below my belly button, I guess I have slight cramping. HAHA - I'm really searching for something now! My energy is great, etc.

One thing that was weird this month was that I got a cold sore and I feel like I'm getting another one. But the first one happened the last Sunday of vacation, which was around when I O'ed. So I'm not calling it a 'sign'. It's probably from the stress of vacation and traveling and such. But I have no reason to get another one!! So while it's not weird to get a cold sore, I get maybe one every other year - it's weird to have 2 back to back. Just for fun, I read up on it and it can really be caused by hormone shifts, stress, whatever. Which I already knew. 

Anywho - I hope you're having a fabulous day! I hope you get to check in today! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hello!

Got most everything packed up as far as "boxing things up" Feeling good about the progress of it all! Got a couple of busy days ahead of me though!

I feel fine. Absolutely nothing. I've had a couple of cramps today but nothing too strong and nothing that lasts. And of course, when I am busy, I feel nothing. Funny how that works :)

Glad to hear that you are 10dpo! That's exciting! Do you normally have "signs" that af is coming? If so, are you having any?

Maybe your cold sores are good luck! Hope to hear an update from you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

right?? when we have better things to concentrate on, all 'symptoms' go out the window!! Today is the first day I've really been looking for anything and there is simply nothing to be found. I feel like I've been peeing a bit more in comparison to what I've had to drink today, but that could definitely be in my head. CM is more watery today, which is what it was the day before AF last month. To answer your question about signs for AF, not really. I guess maybe that 'heavier' feeling in my uterus area, which I guess I have a little bit right now.

I AM very happy to be at 10dpo, though! I looked back at my old charts and I'm only averaging 9 days, so this is good! :)

well, I'm glad you're feeling fine too - it kinda helps to not look into anything! And I hope it's a good sign for both of us!!


----------



## malinko

I'm just 99.9% sure that this wasn't our month. I'm just not feeling it. In fact, I'm not even going "crazy" counting down the days until I could "possibly test." I know af is coming....so I'm just going to enjoy these next 4 days moving and hanging out and wait for af to arrive on Monday.

I know you have chatted with "littlegirl" a bit - I'm confident she is pregnant. Like...textbook. She had a temp drop yesterday morning, spotting, temp increase today and said that she is really tired today. I'm trying to encourage her to wait to test until Friday instead of tomorrow. Assuming she is and her temps stay high for the next two days...she will even have a triphasic chart. Now - what is it going to take for us?!?! :) :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg - where has she been? what thread are you on with her? I've actually been looking for her and haven't seen her name on any newer posts. You should tell her to come over here! 
that's great for her - does sound pretty textbook to me!
man, I dunno what it's gonna take........


----------



## malinko

Um, I'm not sure to be honest. I think she had started a thread on the "Trying to Conceive" thread. However, we have been communicating via private messages. I'll tell her to come over.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahh - I haven't been able to creep on this site as much this time around so I have only looked at TWW.
i don't know why I just posted that new thread about zero symptoms. I guess I want to know if anyone else is like us but then I feel so silly b/c tomorrow I'll know. 24 hrs. one sleep cycle. why do I do this to myself? man, good thing I wasn't like this ALL cycle!!! haha it's just so curious. I'm very curious about you too!! you asked if I had anything that I look for when AF is coming - do you?


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish and Malinko...
If we were in a "real" life situation the two of you would definitely be my partners in crime. Just FYI :hugs:

WISH I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR YOU ALL OVER! I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing! CRAZY LADY...don't be a stranger ever again lol

As far as I go...I don't know about textbook as malinko says, but I guess if I continue to let myself believe it maybe it will come true? After TTC for 12 cycles I just figured it wont happen for me. I do feel strangely optimistic this cycle, but at the same time I am trying to hold back as there is nothing that I hate more than the sadness when AF arrives. I can make it through a few :bfn: if it ends in a :bfp: but the :witch: will make me cry

I am keeping my fingers crossed that my temps stay up above 98 for the next 2 mornings....if it does go below that I will be more hesitant to think that it is a possibility that I would get a :bfp: but hey like we all know so well only time will tell!

"it" is going to happen for all 3 of us! I just know it! You guys are way to awesome to not get BFP's :hugs:

How are things going for you Wish? I haven't talked to you in ages it feels like! (when in reality its probably just been 2 weeks at max lol)

Hope you are doing well!!!

:dust: to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Me! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## malinko

Littlegirl... you are getting your bfp tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:
 

> Littlegirl... you are getting your bfp tomorrow!!!!!

Remember I told you I would feel better if my temp went up today then I would be a little more positive it was going to happen??

I'm just semi convinced that its just my body playing some kind of crazy trick on me lol

I did take a test this morning of course :bfn: but I'm not like bummed or anything because I knew it would be I just had to test for the heck of it! :thumbup:

We will see what tomorrow brings....I just hope its not like the vitex or something making my temps go up like that? Although today I have this weird nauseous feeling. Its not like sick feeling when you get the flu, it feels like the sick feeling when you over eat like at Thanksgiving and you are so stuffed you feel like you might be sick, but then with an extra little touch of nausea on top of that. Very strange. Of course if it is due to a bean in there I am not complaining at all, but if its just a hormone game I wish it would stop because it is making me feel so hot, and I hate sweating when its not needed lol

How are you doing this morning? Any fun news?

P.S. my washer broke last night haha Just little fun added stress that I DONT need lol good thing I am a pretty laid back person :happydance: *WINK WINK* 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning GIRLS!!! littlegirl - I'm so happy malinko said she was keeping in touch with you!! I have been looking for you too but I guess just in the TWW threads, not the TTC. I have been much busier this cycle so I haven't been on the site as much as usual - pretty much to come talk to my good friend, malinko! And I totally agree with you - we'd definitely all be partners in crime with this if we were around each other IRL. Coffee buddies every morning to analyze and then carry on our day! :)

Well &$#*%#&@!#@%## AF is here - showed up right on time this morning. I hate her so much. Granted, I know it was a ridiculous long shot this month but I'm calling the docs in a moment to get an appt and start tackling this. Ugh. The road ahead seems daunting.
More dreams this morning about positive HPTs - ugh. I'm not believing my dreams anymore, big liars. They are just coming out that way b/c it's a big thing in my life, on my mind and I'm hoping for it.

malinko - anything new happening today? anything at all? Today starts your extra long weekend - I'm SO JEALOUS, I think I've mentioned that. Are you going to have good weather this weekend?

little - your chart does look sooooo positive, as malinko was telling me. My fingers and toes are so crossed for you! Well, for all of us but your chart is insane.

well, I guess the silver lining is that I can have drinks at the all-day concert we're going to in Boston on Saturday. Even spending the night so we can have fun all day!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish2BMom said:


> Good morning GIRLS!!! littlegirl - I'm so happy malinko said she was keeping in touch with you!! I have been looking for you too but I guess just in the TWW threads, not the TTC. I have been much busier this cycle so I haven't been on the site as much as usual - pretty much to come talk to my good friend, malinko! And I totally agree with you - we'd definitely all be partners in crime with this if we were around each other IRL. Coffee buddies every morning to analyze and then carry on our day! :)
> 
> Well &$#*%#&@!#@%## AF is here - showed up right on time this morning. I hate her so much. Granted, I know it was a ridiculous long shot this month but I'm calling the docs in a moment to get an appt and start tackling this. Ugh. The road ahead seems daunting.
> More dreams this morning about positive HPTs - ugh. I'm not believing my dreams anymore, big liars. They are just coming out that way b/c it's a big thing in my life, on my mind and I'm hoping for it.
> 
> malinko - anything new happening today? anything at all? Today starts your extra long weekend - I'm SO JEALOUS, I think I've mentioned that. Are you going to have good weather this weekend?
> 
> little - your chart does look sooooo positive, as malinko was telling me. My fingers and toes are so crossed for you! Well, for all of us but your chart is insane.
> 
> well, I guess the silver lining is that I can have drinks at the all-day concert we're going to in Boston on Saturday. Even spending the night so we can have fun all day!

I have seriously missed the crap out of you! :hugs: Thank you for all of the nice and encouraging words! I know my chart looks good but I am still trying to not get too excited as well you just NEVER know....probably just my body playing a joke on me that is not so funny but guess we will see!

coffee in the morning with the two of you would be SO AWESOME!:thumbup:

I am so sorry AF came! I hate that :witch: too!:hugs:

Malinko is such an awesome friend as well and I REALLY enjoy talking with her as she has the BEST advice! lol

Hope you have a GREAT time on Saturday! I am going on a camping trip this weekend...not sure how excited I really am about it as I wont be able to test until I get home so I am testing tomorrow just incase there is a chance I could get a :bfp: if not ill have to wait all of those days UGH

fx

and :dust: to all!

P.S. SOOOOOOO glad we are back in touch!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

You're so sweet - I've missed you too! I don't know what I would do without malinko - she does give great advice. She even pulled me out of a rut one day by having me focus on something fun. MALINKO, WE LOVE YOU! <3 :hugs:

oh man, I'd be bringing a test with me!! hahahaha! Though, you may WANT to wait until the end of the weekend b/c otherwise you'll be bursting at the seams the whole time! Are you going with other people or just you and DH? Where are you located again? I haven't been camping in a few years, I love it and I definitely miss it. My DH isn't much of a camper but my family is so I would go with them. But they all have since moved to NC so no more camping for me, I guess!

It's totally made my day that we are all on the same thread now. :) Though I'm guessing that at least one of us will be graduating to the 1st Trimester forum soon! Malinko - even if you're pessimistic about this month, I'm still sending as many positive vibes to you as I can!

So I called and made an appt for next Friday morning. I was a little choked up when I did it but I'm glad it's set now. I know I'm going to be all frantic and fidgety when I get there. At least it should get here quickly. I have ANOTHER trip to Pitt next Tues-Thurs.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish2BMom said:


> You're so sweet - I've missed you too! I don't know what I would do without malinko - she does give great advice. She even pulled me out of a rut one day by having me focus on something fun. MALINKO, WE LOVE YOU! <3 :hugs:
> 
> oh man, I'd be bringing a test with me!! hahahaha! Though, you may WANT to wait until the end of the weekend b/c otherwise you'll be bursting at the seams the whole time! Are you going with other people or just you and DH? Where are you located again? I haven't been camping in a few years, I love it and I definitely miss it. My DH isn't much of a camper but my family is so I would go with them. But they all have since moved to NC so no more camping for me, I guess!
> 
> It's totally made my day that we are all on the same thread now. :) Though I'm guessing that at least one of us will be graduating to the 1st Trimester forum soon! Malinko - even if you're pessimistic about this month, I'm still sending as many positive vibes to you as I can!
> 
> So I called and made an appt for next Friday morning. I was a little choked up when I did it but I'm glad it's set now. I know I'm going to be all frantic and fidgety when I get there. At least it should get here quickly. I have ANOTHER trip to Pitt next Tues-Thurs.

It has made my day that we are all on the same thread again too!:hugs:

I live in Indiana, but we are going up into Michigan to camp! DH and I both grew up in the same area in Northern Indiana and its pretty country here so everyone camps lol.... we are going with a group of people and his parents are included in that. Maybe his mom would sneak away with me to take one as she is THRILLED that we are trying still, and I say still because its been quite a while...

WE DEFINITELY LOVE YOU MALINKO! :kiss::flower::hugs::thumbup::happydance:

Even if I did get my :bfp: I would still come talk to you guys! you are my favorites!

Don't feel to bad about going to the doc! If I don't get my :bfp: this cycle I will be going as well. I hate even thinking about it so I know how you feel about getting choked up and all, but the only thing I can say that might make it better is that at least you might finally have some answers! That is what I keep telling myself!

Hang in there friend:hugs: definitely let us know what you find out or any new info! I'm definitely here for you!:flower:


----------



## littlegirl87

Well ladies....:bfn:

Things aren't looking quite as hopeful today. Temp is back down to where it normally is post O. I know it is still early and all, but I was feeling pretty hopeful. Still in the back of my mind I had a feeling it was just a cruel joke my body was playing on me. I've never had anything happen to me medically speaking in a "normal" fashion so I don't think pregnancy will fall under that category either.

Due to this trip I am not sure how accurate my temping will be but I will continue to try to be as close as I can. Although after today I have a feeling this cycle will end with the :witch:

It was kind of fun while the idea lasted, but maybe its just not quite meant to be.

Only time will tell! 

Hope someone else has better news than I do lol

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy Friday-Before-a-Long-Weekend! :flower:

malinko - I hope you get to check in soon. How are you feeling? Besides busier than the average person! I'm going to check your chart right now in case you've continued temping...

little - Far too many crazier things have happened than this drop in temp meaning anything! You have an open circle too, did you take it at a different time? When is AF due for you? I mean, hell, this could be your implantation day (malinko told me 9dpo is the most common day), so 3 days from now you could have your BFP! Keep up hope! or completely ignore it all, go have a fun weekend and be pleasantly surprised on Monday! :)

I hope you're able to enjoy your weekend, still. You're going to be doing such fun things, I'd hate for this to get in the way!

I can't wait for our day/night away tomorrow! AND we just made last minute plans to follow that same band up to VT and see them Tuesday night at a smaller venue! WOO! I've never been up to Burlington, VT, so we're taking Tuesday and Wed morning off and are going to putz around up there before the show! So I get to have an extended long weekend too! hee hee! :happydance::thumbup:
Oh yeah, i get to have this b/c I'm not going to Pitt next week as originally planned. Which is AOK with me.


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! MALINKO, YOUR TEMPS ARE SO HIGH!!! :yipee::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish - have fun on your weekend trip!! you lucky dog you for getting an extra long weekend!!! You are right crazier things have happened! and the reason for the open circle is because I barely slept a freaking wink last night! I have been super tired, but I just keep waking up in the middle of the night and am awake for hours even though I am exhausted I just cant sleep. And yes malinko is right most common implantation day is 9dpo...so who knows! I'll try to stay positive and we will see what happens!


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh ya af due on 27th which is Tuesday


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies!

Sorry I have been gone for so long! You all are too sweet on your posts!!! Thank you! Right back at you both, and we'd definitely be partners in crime :)

So the move went well! Just now have some organizing to do. The timing of it all has been wonderful as I have thought very little about ttc/tww, etc. This morning my temp went up which seems odd to me as af is supposed to arrive today. Generally, my lp is 12 days, with one time being 13. Today is 13dpo. I am feeling a little crampy today....much like af is on her way. So, I'm not getting my hopes up with that high temperature. I think my body is being mean to me like it is being to littlegirl. :nope:

Anyway, just wanted to check in and say hello to you both! Missed you girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I am beyond thrilled for both of your temps!!! Af better stay farrrrrr away!!!
I can't wait to hear tomorrow!!! AHHHH!! Lol


----------



## littlegirl87

So good to hear from you both! Af should be coming to visit me tomorrow at 13 do, but my temp actually went up those morning as well instead of down like it normally would the day before af starts. I've never had a 13 day lp mine have always been 11 or 12 but anything is possible! 

I am in a pickle though and Im sorry if this is tmi but i am so terribly constipated i feel like i could throw up. Haven't really been able to go since Friday...Im dying! Any helpful suggestions??

The weird thing is i don't even think it would be a pregnancy sign but i guess i don't know everything either? It does not feel good though lol 

Hope you are both feeling well! We will see if temp stay up or drops for me tomorrow and go from there! Lol fx


----------



## littlegirl87

Malinko you need to test!!!!!!!! You are so going to get a bfp!!!! That's the highest temp you've had and its at the end of your lp!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## malinko

Littlegirl.....Man I'm confused by your chart! Temp up again today which is great! Bummer though that it is another negative test. :( Having any symptoms? 

Nothing here for me. Today is 14dpo and cd 30. I'm not getting my hopes up. A 29 day cycle and 13dpo wouldn't be unheard of for me however if I make it through today and still nothing, I may test tomorrow morning. I did do a test Sunday night as I found a test I forgot I had and it was negative. I have a feeling my body is just being cruel to me.

Time to get ready for work. Talk to you soon girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHH!! I can't take this!!! hahaha - your temps both look good and the fact that you're having the longest LPs (even if it matches one of your longest), it's AWESOME! 
malinko - comparing to where you usually are in prior months, this is so awesome! The only thing that worries me about you is the wet cm - I get that before af every month, it seems. Not that that means YOU do the same thing. But your temps are definitely WAY better than they have been. The fact that you've had higher ones in the past few days rather than just dropping. If your body is playing a cruel joke on you, it's playing it on me too!!

littlegirl - constipation IS a symptom! Though depending on how hard-core you were camping too, maybe that's part of it. And YOUR temps look insane too - when are you testing????

I seriously had butterflies in my stomach coming on here this morning!! My fingers and toes are crossed for both of you! :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:


> Littlegirl.....Man I'm confused by your chart! Temp up again today which is great! Bummer though that it is another negative test. :( Having any symptoms?
> 
> Nothing here for me. Today is 14dpo and cd 30. I'm not getting my hopes up. A 29 day cycle and 13dpo wouldn't be unheard of for me however if I make it through today and still nothing, I may test tomorrow morning. I did do a test Sunday night as I found a test I forgot I had and it was negative. I have a feeling my body is just being cruel to me.
> 
> Time to get ready for work. Talk to you soon girls!

I have no idea what my body is doing. My temps is up quite a bit this morning and AF should have started today, but of course :bfn:

My temp always drops and then AF starts the next day. 

As far as symptoms go I am grumpy and constipated and exhausted. But I don't know if any of that stuff means anything or not? I am a little nauseous/heartburn but I am thinking that is from the constipation? I feel like I have no room to put anymore food.

I just feel so aggravated. At this point I just want AF to come so this weird situation can go away. I am tried of getting good promising temps and :bfn: when I test. It makes no sense.

Then again I have no symptoms of AF coming either like I normally would. This is getting really insane. I am thinking about calling my Dr. Today and see what they recommend because I honestly don't understand. And if temps were down and AF wasn't showing with negative tests that would be one thing, but temps up no af but negative tests......WHAT IN THE WORLD DOES THAT MEAN???????

I am going to look at your chart now malinko and see what you temp was this morning...ill be back


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok malinko...you need to test with fmu. Even though your temp went down a little this morning, it is still way above your coverline.

Are you having any symptoms at all?


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls.

So, I'm pretty sure af is on her way. Normally I am pretty dry a day or two before af but haven't been this time. Yesterday was really creamy...which was odd. However, I am not paying attention to ANYTHING that my body has done because just when I think "oh that's not normal" it becomes a "normal."

Anyhoo....my cervix feels like it is opening a little and when I checked my cervix, there is a brownish tint to the cm - and is stretchy. So, I'm guessing it'll be here today or tomorrow. So frustrating! If it would have just came yesterday, I would have been fine. Discouraged, but fine. Then last night I started thinking, "what if?" Stupid body!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish2BMom said:


> AHHHH!! I can't take this!!! hahaha - your temps both look good and the fact that you're having the longest LPs (even if it matches one of your longest), it's AWESOME!
> malinko - comparing to where you usually are in prior months, this is so awesome! The only thing that worries me about you is the wet cm - I get that before af every month, it seems. Not that that means YOU do the same thing. But your temps are definitely WAY better than they have been. The fact that you've had higher ones in the past few days rather than just dropping. If your body is playing a cruel joke on you, it's playing it on me too!!
> 
> littlegirl - constipation IS a symptom! Though depending on how hard-core you were camping too, maybe that's part of it. And YOUR temps look insane too - when are you testing????
> 
> I seriously had butterflies in my stomach coming on here this morning!! My fingers and toes are crossed for both of you! :hugs:

Thank you so much Wish! I took a test this morning and BFN. I would normally just say whatever im not pregnant this time and move onto the next cycle, but that is not what my temps are saying so I am very confused. If it doesn't drop tomorrow or AF doesn't come I am going to get a blood test. I do have type one diabetes and I have read a few times that a couple girls say they kept getting negative tests at home and on urine test at the doctor but as soon as they did a blood test it was definitely positive. I guess that blood sugar could play a role in getting a home test to be + so we will see!

Just figured I would give it one more day just incase af shows....last time I had a blood test she came like 3 hours after. SO I will try to hold out a little longer but its killing me lol


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:


> Good morning girls.
> 
> So, I'm pretty sure af is on her way. Normally I am pretty dry a day or two before af but haven't been this time. Yesterday was really creamy...which was odd. However, I am not paying attention to ANYTHING that my body has done because just when I think "oh that's not normal" it becomes a "normal."
> 
> Anyhoo....my cervix feels like it is opening a little and when I checked my cervix, there is a brownish tint to the cm - and is stretchy. So, I'm guessing it'll be here today or tomorrow. So frustrating! If it would have just came yesterday, I would have been fine. Discouraged, but fine. Then last night I started thinking, "what if?" Stupid body!!!

I totally hear you:hugs:

I am to the point where im welcoming AF because my temps make no sense. I don't even want to get excited anymore because ever test I take is :bfn:

I'm over the emotional rollercoaster ride now. the :witch: can just show her face anytime so I can move on with my life....regardless of high temps or not...*sigh*


----------



## malinko

Littlegirl - it took my sister a week after her missed period before she was able to get a positive on a home pregnancy test. Here's to hoping it is just taking it's sweet little precious time for you :)


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:


> Littlegirl - it took my sister a week after her missed period before she was able to get a positive on a home pregnancy test. Here's to hoping it is just taking it's sweet little precious time for you :)

JEEEEEEEZZZEEEE I don't know if I could wait that long to get a :bfp: I mean yes I would be thrilled to get that :bfp: but wow more days of playing the temp game every morning?!?! ahhhh no thanks lol (can you tell my attitude is crap) 

To be really honest ill be SHOCKED if my temp is still up tomorrow. I really think af is just a couple days late and my high temp this morning is a fluke. The only reason I even got excited this month is because my temp has never been above 98.2 in the mornings in previous cycles and it has this cycle, but then again is been ALL OVER THE PLACE....so yes we will see what happens.

I have actually heard that having creamy sticky CM like that is a GREAT sign for a :bfp:.......JUST SAYING....if af doesn't show for you I am thinking you definitely need to test with FMU and I would guess you will get your :bfp: and this little girl here will be nothing but thrilled for you!:hugs:

keep us updated!:flower:


----------



## malinko

Oh, I just love your positivity for me....but my attitude is the same as yours :)

I'm pretty sure this is God scolding me for trying to "be in control." He's trying to teach me that just when I think I have things figured out, he is going to prove me wrong. And, I have had a lot going on these last couple of weeks....so, I'm sure that is why I am late.

I put a liner on JUST in case for today. There is still nothing when wiping or on the liner, but like I said, there is a reddish/brownish tint to the cm around the cervix. It could start today, tomorrow or be like my February cycle where I had a 34 day cycle and then finally started. Ugh. I don't want to see a bfn....which is what the test will be, I'm sure of. So, now it is just waiting for the little witch.


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:


> Oh, I just love your positivity for me....but my attitude is the same as yours :)
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is God scolding me for trying to "be in control." He's trying to teach me that just when I think I have things figured out, he is going to prove me wrong. And, I have had a lot going on these last couple of weeks....so, I'm sure that is why I am late.
> 
> I put a liner on JUST in case for today. There is still nothing when wiping or on the liner, but like I said, there is a reddish/brownish tint to the cm around the cervix. It could start today, tomorrow or be like my February cycle where I had a 34 day cycle and then finally started. Ugh. I don't want to see a bfn....which is what the test will be, I'm sure of. So, now it is just waiting for the little witch.

You just never know....you aren't out until she shows.... and if she doesn't in the next few days you will test...just because you cant help yourself even if you don't believe that you could be pregnant...trust me I know how the human mind works lol

I have actually found myself sitting here today saying ok af just show up already...I just want this cycle to be over as I am 99.9% sure I am not pregnant so if she could just show up already id actually feel better. I might stay home tomorrow and stay in bed and cry all day but id definitely feel better. I'm just really over the disappointment at this time and kind of ready to go talk to my doctor again and say ok we have been doing all we can and its not happening and I don't know if we should give up or what?!

so if the :witch: could just show up already I could get myself moving in that direction. lol 

lovely thoughts I know


----------



## malinko

I still have this dull headache (have had daily more or less since o) and I feel like just going to sleep right now. I'm getting really irritated. Sorry....actually I'm just going crazy now. I refuse to test though right now....


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko said:


> I still have this dull headache (have had daily more or less since o) and I feel like just going to sleep right now. I'm getting really irritated. Sorry....actually I'm just going crazy now. I refuse to test though right now....

OMG we are on the SAME PAGE...I am flipping EXHAUSTED! All I want to do is take my grumpy, hopeless self home and lay in bed and sleep. And I mean COMPLETELY WIPED OUT. Which im sure is making me more grumpy. I haven't felt this tired in a long time, but then again I camped all weekend so that could be why? I have a tinge of a headache. nothing terrible..but still having some constipation. not as bad as it was the last few days but its making me feel kind of sick to my stomach still...just that full yucky feeling.

but yes all I want to due is sleep. 

UGH


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish!

So, littlegirl and I are debby downers today! Both of us had a big temp drop. I think she is still waiting for af to show....but mine is slowly arriving. I put a liner on and nothing is on it yet, but there is some red when wiping. So, between the temp drop for me today, and the spotting....I'm confident I am out. Each month my body finds ways to tell me "not so quick....don't think you have ME figured out!" :)

This month....my body is teaching me that higher temps at the end of the month and my "12 day lp" means nothing. It's going to do what it wants to do!!!! Just when I thought I was "relaxing" this month - - and did a good job up until a couple of days ago....there is always a new lesson to be learned :)

How are YOU doing??? Didn't you go to another concert last night? How was it?


----------



## littlegirl87

Yep I am still waiting for her to arrive but I have no illusion that she is on her way!

onto cycle 13 I will go!

Hope you are having fun Wish! I am super jealous that you are still out on your extended weekend and I am stuck at work feeling like a loser lol

I know you are going to the doctor soon! Can't wait to hear what he has to say! I just made an appointment for June 10th so maybe ill finally get an answer or 2 myself! We will have to compare notes!

I am trying to take after malinko and keep my attitude positive...but im driving the struggle bus today...if anyone would like to get on and go for a ride with me they are more than welcome! I am always taking on new passengers!

haha hope you ladies have a good day! and hopefully one of our chances will start looking up!

until then im going to have a drink when I get off work. I think I deserve that much lol 
:hugs: and :dust: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Grumpy Bums! I have a meeting real quick, I'll be back in a 1/2 hr.... :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok, back for a sec - dang work! 

YES, had a fantastic time at the concert!! Thanks for asking! Met a new couple that made basically the same long trip as we did, they live in the town over from us and went up to Burlington for the show too. They were great! AND got to meet Frank Turner and one of his bandmates! They were just awesome, an incredible concert. Youtube Frank Turner and the Sleeping Souls if you get a chance.

So - you twos - I'm sooooooo bummed with you about your temp drops. That'll teach me to be all Positive Polly when you both knew your bodies were playing tricks on you. That's crap - longer LPs AND high temps?! Stupid nature. Like you said, malinko - "you think you got ME figured out?? watch this!" so bummed...:grr:

Yep - my appt is Friday morning. It'll be interesting to see what they do or which direction we go in - metaformin or something for progesterone? something to take to make me O earlier? blood tests? I dunno. I'm going to be nervous, though. We'll definitely compare notes after your appt too, little!!

BIG HUGS to you both!! I wish I could give them to you in person! :hugs:
we'll get this for all of us, don't worry!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish-
I take metformin and it is great! its the only reason I O every month I am totally thankful for it! but if they start you on it you want them to start you on a low dose and gradually build you up because it will make you sick to your stomach for a while until your body gets used to it! I started at 500mg once a day and now can take 1000mg twice a day without getting sick, but if you are definitely ovulating they might not put you on that.

Just a little helpful advice!

Anyway AF has DEFINITELY made her appearance....UGH I HATE HER STUPID :witch:

if we could be in person I would give you both a hug and then buy us all a shot....I haven't been drinking much at all in the last year and boy could I use a night of alcohol right now lol

here's to the 3 amigos all getting out bfp's at the same time!

*cheers*


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh - thanks for the info on metaformin! I guess they prob won't give me that, then. We'll see - I think I'm just coming up with the different scenarios b/c I'm nervous and want some insight into possibilities. I'll just be patient!

STUPID AF! I hate seeing cd1 on your chart!
welp - like you said, at least she's finally here and on to the next...blah.

shots and wine and whatever else - you deserve it! call out sick tomorrow and you and DH just blow off some steam and get wasted tonight! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

I hope they give you some kind of answer at the doctor! My biggest fear is when i go they will say everything is fine and normal and we don't know what to tell you to do or how to help you.

I don't think DH wants to be around me right now lol and i can't blame him Im in pretty sorry shape right now, but this cycle really did a number on me. I thought for sure this was going to be the one.....ah well....in a couple days maybe ill feel more optimistic again

Fx lol


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning Girls!

I must say I am still in a crappy mood this morning, but starting to feel a little better. Although I will say AF is KILLING me this time around. Last month was super light and short and very unlike her. This month she is paying me back for a break, but I am thinking it might be a good thing as i am not sure that my period was strong enough last cycle and perhaps that hindered this cycle from being a success? Maybe between getting nice and cleaned out and the Dr's advice not so lucky #13 will be lucky for us!

until then fx

and :dust: to you both!

:hugs:

How are you both doing today?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! 
I'm sorry you're still grumpy, little! you're entitled, though - I'm typically a cheery person, and you sound like you are too, so I think we are allowed our days! Especially for such a personal reason. :) so grump away! 
It feels good to get it out, then you snap out of it and get your head on straight again and focus on the positive or what's in your control. 

I guess I'm fine today - busy day of meetings, so that's annoying. But overall, I guess I'm just fine. :) I have about another 10 days until I O again, so this is kind of a lull for me in the month as far as ttc'ing or any of that excitement. I might use OPKs this month, just b/c I have a few leftover. I may as well use them up. 

Any fun plans coming up for the weekend?


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish2BMom said:


> hi girls!
> I'm sorry you're still grumpy, little! you're entitled, though - I'm typically a cheery person, and you sound like you are too, so I think we are allowed our days! Especially for such a personal reason. :) so grump away!
> It feels good to get it out, then you snap out of it and get your head on straight again and focus on the positive or what's in your control.
> 
> I guess I'm fine today - busy day of meetings, so that's annoying. But overall, I guess I'm just fine. :) I have about another 10 days until I O again, so this is kind of a lull for me in the month as far as ttc'ing or any of that excitement. I might use OPKs this month, just b/c I have a few leftover. I may as well use them up.
> 
> Any fun plans coming up for the weekend?

I am usually cheerful as well but not so much lately lol Oh well

I just ordered another round of OPK's from amazon...they are cheap, i get a lot, and they seem to work well for me so hey why not. I wont start using them until CD 10 which is not until june 6th so i am also in that boring area and other than af being a pain in my butt i am doing ok.

hopefully ill feel more like myself tomorrow!

This weekend i have our county diabetes walk that i am attending/helping with. other than that just family stuff. My parents just sold their house and bought a new one so we will probably go over there sometime this weekend and help with that and I am going to plant my garden and some flowers since i actually have a weekend at home and its finally warm enough outside!

what about you? any plans?


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's actually a great idea - I'll probably plant my flower pots this weekend! I planted the garden 2 weekends ago so those are on their way now. Other than that, no big plans for the weekend, which is fine since we just had a really busy one. And I think we have plans every weekend from now until mid-July! So a slow one would be welcomed! :) So I'll plant flowers, hopefully get my butt out for a run or two, grill dinner. oh, and my friend's daughter's 5th bday 'party'. 

ugh, speaking of AF - I'm still spotting! more like brownish/tan cm, but grrr, I hate that. That's like a whole week of AF! annoying.

malinko - are you doing ok, girl?


----------



## littlegirl87

That is SO annoying!...mine usually only last about 4 days but I mean when I started yesterday there wasn't anything gradual about it...it was like they opened the freaking flood gates lol. NO fun. Today is killer as well so Im hoping it will slow down a bit by tomorrow!

This might sound silly but I saw a girl post once that she had read somewhere that you were supposed to plant a plan or a flower or something and start taking care of it and when you did that it would actually increase your chances of getting pregnant. Now I know this sounds nuts, but she did that and had been trying for over a year and the cycle she started caring for this flower or whatever it was is the one she got her BFP...

I know its a stretch but hey it couldn't hurt to give it a shot since im going to be planting flowers anyway. 

Hope malinko is doing ok. I haven't heard from her at all today. Im starting to worry.....


----------



## malinko

Hi girls! I'm back. Crazy drama filled day at work yesterday. I promise...it if isn't one thing, it's another!!!

Anyhoo....Wish....today is your appointment!!!! I'm so excited to hear what happens. Please do report back to us! And I'm so proud of you for finally making this appointment. It's hard to do (or at least I think) as you want to do it on your own. Way to go!!!!

Little, sorry to hear af is being so cruel to you. Mine has been unusually light. However, I have thought that every month over the last few months. I used to always have to use super tampons and now I just use the regulars. And those are probably too much at times. I'm sure I could get away with a light.

Happy Friday girls! Thanks for being the best bnb pals ever!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish as soon as you can please let us know how your appointment went! I am so anxious to hear what they say to you! Hope it is like the BEST news it could possibly be!

praying for you!

fx and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

i just love you guys - thanks for all the support! I literally had a lump in my throat the whole time I was there and I have NO idea why. I guess maybe what you said, malinko - I just want to do it on my own and I really hate to ask for help. I typically hate to ask for help on anything, I guess maybe showing vulnerability or something. I dunno. Stupid.

Soooo - today was basically a consultation. I am healthy, no problems with my af, no serious pains during af or anything to note. B/c of my age, we're not going to waste any time - so I have to call them on my next cd1 and we'll set up appts for labs and an HSG - that test where they squirt the dye into your uterus to check for any blockages. DH has to do an SA sample anytime between now and then. And then, depending on what those say, we'll start talking to a Reproductive/Infertility specialist about options like IVF or whatnot. I seem to have ovulatory cycles, so we can skip the clomid and it sounds like we can skip artificial insemination. I was pretty happy to hear we didn't have to go through an entire list of steps before getting to IVF and such - time's a-wastin! So, I guess I have more info in the next month/month and a half. Until then, I'll use the last of my OPKs this month, we'll BD as much as possible - the doc said that there is an old wives' tale out there about BD'ing every other day to 'save up' the sperm. She said they just recommend doing it as much as you can stand/have time and energy for! Also, I asked about my supposed LP defect and she said they are starting to think that that's less of a 'thing' than they once thought it was. 9-10 days isn't terrible - guess it's all about if you ovulate or not. 

I love the thought about planting a flower and caring for it and then becoming pregnant! With our garden and the flowers I'll plant this weekend, let's hope all of those tests won't have to happen at all! :flower::flower:

malinko - I'm glad to hear you're ok! I miss you too much when you're gone! :) And I'm also happy to hear that AF is taking it easy on you. Little - how's AF being to you today? I hope backing off a little bit.
Just a few more hours until the weekend! Though I feel silly saying that, I've had a lot of time off lately! :blush: That's it for awhile, though, for sure.


----------



## littlegirl87

That sounds like really positive news Wish!! :thumbup:

I think HSG might be the next step for me as well but we will see. I have heard that sometimes just the dye from that procedure will unblock your tubes and people get their BFP the very next month!

But I agree with you 110% hopefully you wont even have to have any of those tests done! 

Lets plant flowers and have babies! lol :flower:

I hope you feel a little relief after going to the doctor?


----------



## Wish2BMom

meh - not really since we didn't 'do' anything today. I am all about the action, not just talking about the action! A little bummed that I can't even call for 3 weeks to GET an appointment to start the labs and tests. I'd rather get that all done with this cycle, yanno? She said they usually do the HSG between cycle days 7-11 or something like that. Well - I'm cd9 right now, sista! Let's do this! but no...
Can you tell I have little patience?? 

that's interesting to know about the dye clearing the way. I really hope I don't have any problems with that one. She said it's an uncomfortable procedure, but just crampy. There's more pain if there is an actual blockage, so I guess I'll be on the lookout for that.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish2BMom said:


> meh - not really since we didn't 'do' anything today. I am all about the action, not just talking about the action! A little bummed that I can't even call for 3 weeks to GET an appointment to start the labs and tests. I'd rather get that all done with this cycle, yanno? She said they usually do the HSG between cycle days 7-11 or something like that. Well - I'm cd9 right now, sista! Let's do this! but no...
> Can you tell I have little patience??
> 
> that's interesting to know about the dye clearing the way. I really hope I don't have any problems with that one. She said it's an uncomfortable procedure, but just crampy. There's more pain if there is an actual blockage, so I guess I'll be on the lookout for that.

Gosh I hear you! I will be on CD 14 when I go and I don't normally ovulate until CD 18 or 19 so I can already see myself thinking if my doc wants to do the HSG that I should get it done like THAT DAY lol...but I'm like you I don't just want to talk about it I want results. However, if talking about it means discussing a different strategy and we head in a new direction I might be ok with that!

And yes I have heard that MULTIPLE women have that HSG done and then the next cycle then end up pregnant! If I have to get one of those done I REALLY hope that is the case for me! Same fore you!

You will have to let me know how it is though as I would guess you will be getting it done before I do! I can deal with any kind of pain if it means they can fix me so that I can have a baby. I want one so desperately. Its starting to make me pathetic lol

until then....gardening and wine. Yes I have decided I am going to enjoy a glass of wine or 2 or 3 or this cycle instead of totally abstaining. Its not going to hurt anything if im not getting pregnant anyway. I already gave up coffee (it was very painful) because I don't want to be addicted to caffeine and then trying to go through withdraws if I ever do become pregnant. ahhhhh that was such a sad day lol

Hope you have a fantastic weekend! Is the weather supposed to be nice there?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, I'll definitely keep you ladies updated on how the tests go, what they feel like, etc. Of course! You guys are my e-rocks! :)

good for you!! Carry on your regular life with some wine and gardening fun and maybe that'll reduce any pressures you're putting on yourself too. Um, yeah, so I haven't given up anything. I feel that I basically live a healthy life, eat things that are good for me about 90% of the time, and if a doc says it's ok to have a glass of wine here and there WHILE preg (which I def won't even dream of doing until baby is fully cooked), then I enjoy my beverages now. I have coffee in the morning still - about a cup and a half. I don't think I'm necessarily addicted to the point where I would have headaches coming off. Again, everything in moderation! There wasn't one question about coffee in my consultation today, so I think it's ok! She actually only asked about alcohol, smoking and drugs, of which I only 'do' one - drinking. And when she asked about the amount, I was honest and she didn't bat an eye or say 'you should cut back'. So I think I'm good.
But make no mistake, I'll be shutting that stuff down for 9 months if I get lucky enough to get preggo!

I hope you have a fantastic weekend too! The weather here is hit or miss tonight through tomorrow, mid-60's with some showers. But Sunday should be sunny and mid-70's, so I'm looking forward to that day! 

I probably won't check in over the weekend so I wish both of you 2 beautiful days. :)


----------



## littlegirl87

I used to drink A LOT of coffee throughout my whole shift at the hospital to it was time to give it up lol, but I haven't ever really been a huge drinker anyway, glas of wine every now and then, but lately it just hasn't sounded good.

I decided screw that! it is summer and its time for me to relax a little and have fun! and yes docs say all the time it is fine to have a glass while preggers which I wont do either, but shoot think how many people get pregnant and don't know and drink for the first trimester and everything turns out fine. Not that I want to do that but im just saying I think drinking a little while ttc might actually be good for me haha

I am a happy and laid back person for the most part, but im a control freak and so if I can find some outlets it would probably greatly benefit me!

We are supposed to have 70's and 80's temps with not much rain so tomorrow I am doing a Diabetes walk for my community! and then the rest of the weekend will be spent planting and gardening and with family! I definitely cant complain!

I will probably check in every now and then this weekend, but maybe not. its not like I am when I am in the tww and need every ounce of support I can get lol

not even close to O time yet so ill be in and out! 

Happy weekend to both of my favorite TTC partners in crime! Enjoy the beautiful weather and lets hope is baby making season!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: good morning, girls!

How's everyone doing in this boring non-tww? Did you have a good weekend?

I'm doing ok. I'm doubting a lot of stuff right now, probably stemming from DH's moodiness yesterday. He got aggravated with me again for being super late for plans we had and it carried through the rest of the day. I just sometimes (probably more than I should) feel like I'm in a lot of this alone. I know I should just talk to him but he's not the easiest person to talk to. I let a lot kinda roll off my shoulders and if he's ok the next day, then I'm ok. But I shouldn't do that, I know it. Ugh, I know this is WAY MORE than just BnB stuff! I'm sorry! so i guess I'm kinda blah today... :nope:

anywayyyy - I hope you all had great weekends!
anyone trying anything different this month? not that there are really any more options than BD'ing like rabbits in the few days around and on O!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - too deep and dark for you guys or are you still on your weekends? :)

I hope you both had a good Monday!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey wish! I know how you feel 110% DH and i got into a HUGE argument on Saturday night and it blew up huge because i don't talk to him about how Im feeling like i should and he isn't great at discussing feelings anyway. So basically i had been drinking which I've barely had a sip in the last 6 months and i did something that pissed him off and by the end of the night we were yelling at each other about every little fault either of us had and i was telling him Im done going through life "alone" and if he wanted to continue to treat me like this i would leave and truly be alone.

We are fine now and its something we are both going to work on, but needless to say all this ttc and no success is more stressful on a relationship than anyone could ever imagine.

Try to hang in there and if you can talk about how you feel as much as possible because it really does Help

DH and i both took the day off today to have sometime to relax together since oUr weekend was more than overwhelming so sorry i wasn't on earlier! 

Hope you are doing well now! And hopefully malinko is ok i haven't heard from her in a few days!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW!! Thank you for sharing, I can't believe you had a similarly tough weekend!! I'm glad to hear you guys are better, though. :flower:

Yeah, I should open up more about how I'm feeling. I really just tend to react to how he is rather than acknowledge my own stuff. It's so much easier to just roll with things if he's in a great mood and such, which I guess is most of the time. But it's the little things that aren't there. Granted, we've been together so long, I know some of that stuff falls off and you have to consciously work at it. But I think about things like 'if we have a girl and she sets her standards for men by how he treats me, is that enough?' AGAIN and please know this - he doesn't treat me BADLY at all. We just aren't that 'sweet' or 'sappy/romantic' couple and are very much individuals - which isn't BAD, but...ugh, I don't know. Too much pressure, I assume. I chose him so why wouldn't I want my daughter to choose someone like him? And my parents weren't sappy/romantic either and I'm _clearly _fine! hahaha! :wacko:

Anyway - I'm better today, things are good. I get into those darker places sometimes, I hate it.


----------



## littlegirl87

I hear you!
I was in a serious relationship with a guy before DH that was very sappy/romantic/too much and it didn't work out at all! and I realized that wasn't me. Now don't get me wrong I love the sweet things and I loved to feel loved, but I don't need him to be all over me in public in order to feel that way. However, our relationship does lack some of that affection that I would really like to have. But as you said with time it does kind of get lost in the shuffle of things, but that certainly doesn't mean it cant be worked on.

My parents weren't super affectionate toward each other in front of us at any point in my life, but I still knew what love was so I wouldn't worry too much about your children! you are a great lady and things will work out just fine!

If it makes you feel any better I sometimes worry about us having a boy and DH not being able to show him enough love. DH and his dad don't hug or tell each other that they love each other and stuff, which for me is very different because at my house we all hug and say I love you every time we get together, but he is like that with his mom just not his dad. But that not hugging or holding hands or giving me a kiss or something before we leave does get to me sometimes, and I worry that he would lack that with a little boy because he would want the little boy to be tough and manly like him. DH is a very hard working country type and is quite and doesn't share his emotions much at all....he does tell me he loves me every single day so I cant complain because I know it is just hard for him to show the extra emotion as it is not something he is used to. 

Just know that you aren't alone! :hugs: And look at us we are GREAT ladies and our children will be WONDERFUL because we are going to be kick ass mothers! But they will have wonderful fathers as well and if we didn't know that in the back of our minds then we wouldn't want to have children with these men. They just stink at it from time to time lol

Have you heard anything form malinko?


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're so awesome - thank you so, so much for that! I relate to a LOT of what you wrote, you don't even know!! Totally with you on the too much romance thing - I was never attracted to the guys that wanted to give you the moon and stars, it makes me so uncomfortable! DH is definitely my type as far as that is concerned, I'd just maybe like some surprise flowers every now and then or something!! :) And you're right, we're going to be some kick-ass moms!! :hugs:

I haven't heard from malinko - I know we usually have a lull during this week of the month and sounds like her work has been super crazy lately, so I'm sure she's just taking off some time from BnB! I do worry about you girls if I don't hear from you in awhile, though! malinko and I were talking to this one woman back in January and she was SO CLOSE to a BFP, was late, was waiting to test that weekend and then......NOTHING. She dropped off the face of the earth! I was SO worried, like it wouldn't be out of question for her to have gotten in an accident and died or something. So weird to 'worry' about someone you don't even know but it was like this - if you all of the sudden stopped posting, I'd be so worried!
I had PM'ed her and nothing, but then she actually got back to me about 2 months ago and said things happened in her life that weren't that great but she was back on again and 6 weeks preggo. So bizarre!

speaking of which - BumpySomeday hasn't checked in in awhile either! but I know she's NTNP right now and also has a crazy schedule. No need for her to be on BNB, she just checks in with malinko and I about once a month. She's super sweet as well.


----------



## littlegirl87

Yes I hear you on the flowers or just a little love note or something lol...ok a love note might be a bit much but if my hubby was going to say something loving like that toward me he would have to write it lol...many of very little words when it comes to those kinds of things! No big deal though I talk enough for the both of us! hahahahahahahahaha

Yes I worry about you guys too so don't feel bad! I am a worry-er anyway...always have been always will be! Ive just accepted it and I am moving on! lol

I know malinko gets busy during this time and the crap she is going through at works is not even right, but I am sure she will pop back in!

Its crazy because I have never really been an internet chatting person, but you guys are the greatest! This is the first time in my life that I would say I wish I could meet some of the people I have talked to on here! Some of the ladies are so strong and have been trying forever and I just want to hug them. And then there are people like you and malinko that I just want to go out and get in trouble with haha....we would have way too much fun!

Just thankful to have you all to talk to on here and help keep me sane...not just in TTC but in life in general...and since my life seems to totally revolve around ttc it clearly works out nicely lol

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

GIRLS!!!! I'm here!!! I promise I haven't abandoned you, haven't gotten in a car accident, anything like that! Unfortunately, life has been CRAZY! I'll try to post here soon about the madness that has been going on, but I just had to quickly say something. Not only are we close in our cycles but sounds like you all had a a rough weekend with your dh's and so did I!!! In fact, finally came out of it all last night. This TTC sucks and I have decided I'm not going to let it control me any more.

My dh is amazing. He works so hard to provide a good life for us. I thought back last night to when things started going "downhill" and I tracked it back to the day af came. I didn't feel well that day and was then just "down" for the rest of the week. I wasn't my peppy self, I had a LOT on my plate (my job, dh's business, rentals, bookkeeping, moving, etc.) and dh just irritated me every little turn. I was snippy with him all weekend and just couldn't get out of it. He finally sent me a message yesterday and said "I'm tired of your attitude. You act like you aren't happy. I work hard to be a good husband and to give us a good life and you act like you don't have any of it." I lost it and started bawling. That's when I realized that ever since af showed up, I started "working alone." He and I weren't working together "as a team" which is why he irritated me so much. I realized that this ttc is taking over my life and didn't even realize it. So, I made a decision last night to put my marriage first. If we get pregnant, great. If we don't, we don't. But, it is taking over my life and causing me problems that I wasn't aware of. So...for now I'm putting marriage first. I'm still going to temp and do ovulation tests this month, but once I am out of tests, I'm done until DH wants to take the next step of going to a doctor. I'm not forcing the issue and not bringing it up. TTC has became a "chore" and isn't fun. 

So, we are back on track....dtd last night for fun :) and even booked a vacation for next month. DH is in a better mood and so am I. 

I love you girls!!!!! And hopefully things will start to slow down a little with work and I'll be able to be on a little more. I'll definitely be SURE to check in tomorrow. Sorry I have been M.I.A. :( Again, love you girls!!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko,
SO glad to hear you are doing well, regardless of the rough patch, and I hope that things continue to go well for you! I was telling Wish how crazy ttc can make things in our relationships. This was the first REALLY big fight DH and I have had and it was all caused by the stress and pressure of TTC. I totally see how it can tear your relationships apart without us even knowing.

The only thing I have found to be helpful is just talking to him about how I feel and trying to get him to talk about how he feels too. Unfortunately my DH is kind of quiet and doesn't really share a whole lot of feelings verbally unless something is really bothering him so once we got into it this weekend it all came out!

You know what they say though once your life stops revolving around getting pregnant is usually when it happens! A lot of the women I know who are now pregnant or just had a baby or something say that it definitely happened when they finally stopped focusing on just that, or when they "quit trying"

I am trying to take a more calm approach on it as well this time! Just hoping that eventually ill get my :bfp: as well as I REALLY hope you ladies get yours!

You girls are the best! O time will be approaching in the next week or so, so definitely keep me posted!!!

LOVE LOVE and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Holy COW, malinko!! What a whirlwind! :hugs: 
That really is SUCH a coincidence that we all had similar issues this weekend. I'm SO GLAD that you worked everything out and I'm very happy that your DH spoke right up. I really need to do that too - that's a great example. But I know it has to be a point-in-time discussion and not just randomly when I'm happy and whatever. Next time!
You know, I've felt the same since I brought home the cup for DH's 'sample' - there are instructions in there, he can do it when he is ready to. I don't have to push him (though there is an internal niggle going on in me right now wondering WHEN!!). I've told him that I need to call on the 19th to make all of my appointments, the cup/bag/instructions are on his side of the bathroom countertop....I can lead the horse to water but can't make him drink, right? well, I guess I could, but I don't want there to be resentment from it or it to be forced. I'm tired of feeling I'm the only one pulling us along. He can step up too, which will be when he's ready.

While we were in Boston, I did ask how long he'd want to keep trying for. Given my age, when do you call a spade a spade and accept it, and then move on to adoption or whatnot? So I think we'll feel it out, see what insurance covers and how invasive things are, etc. And go as far as we can with that. I really want to carry and birth our very own, but we both also understand there are SO MANY unwanted children out there, one of which we could provide a good life to. I've always thought it would be cool to have one of each. :)

you are so right malinko - there is so much to this TTC stuff, it takes over and just consumes us. I'm so inspired by you right now! Put your marriage and happiness first, then other things will most likely fall in line. Dig it!
love you girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and little - I feel the same way about you girls - I've never wanted to be 'friends' with anyone that I've met online. I actually talk about you girls sometimes too, mostly to DH of course. Everyone else thinks I'm nuts for even being on a blog-type thing and I'm not even preg. But DH will ask what I'm doing and I'll say 'checking on my e-friends!'
I'm very thankful to have you both too - this week especially. Regardless of all of the TTC stuff, I can't take it when DH and I are at odds. My whole world crumbles. And it feels very lonely when you think everyone else has a fantastically loving relationship and yours just went south! So selfishly, it was good to know you guys had your bumps in the road too and I was able to learn from you as well.


----------



## littlegirl87

It's not selfish wish! Whenever DH and I get in a bad fight, which I can honestly say is not often, I feel completely alone in the world. He is my best friend and I really truly enjoy spending time with him and us doing things together! I love him with all of my heart but there are just certain things that he doesn't understand and never will because he is a male lol....you girls are so awesome! I LOVE that I can tell you anything and you can relate! its not even like that with my girlfriends here at home. 

Its just great that we are all going through this together because if we weren't I don't think I'd make it! You girls are AWESOME and I definitely LOVE you both! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! getting close to O time! I did my first OPK of the ones I have left this morning, still just a circle. I only have 3 but figured today is cd15, so it'll start flashing at me soon. I'm feeling some twinges down yonder so I should be gearing up for it, cm is getting more prevelant, etc. Should be this weekend. What stinks is the timing again this month - last month it was a trip to Pitt. This month, Monday-Wed I'm staying down in MA for meetings/annual company meeting. UGH! But if we can get in some quality time this weekend, we should be good!

How are you all on this fine Friday Eve? :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning lovely ladies!
I am doing well today! Was super tired yesterday but I went home and went to bed and slept a lot and woke up this morning feeling much better! I was just really hoping I wasn't getting sick as O time is coming soon and I don't want to deal with illness that might cause a late O lol I just want it to be here already so I can do all that I can to get this baby made lol

I usually dread the tww but its actually more fun and exciting than this down time of waiting to O and not really being able to get excited or anything and not putting effort into trying....I'm just ready to try and ready to have my miracle cycle lol

dang I am impatient lol

hope you are all having a wonderful day! any big weekend plans?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - I feel the same way about this first 'tww' - the wait before the wait!

I'm glad you're feeling positive about it, though!! and I hear you, I'm totally impatient. All. The. Time.

weekend plans - we're walking in a 'Heart Walk' - the American Heart Association has a fundraiser here every year and DH's company (my former company) always has a ton of walkers, so we're doing that Saturday morning. Then 2 friends and I are doing a triathalon on Sunday morning - don't be impressed, we're doing it relay-style, so I'm really only running a 5k. Be impressed by one of my friends - she's due at the end of July, her baby boy is HUGE, and she's doing the swimming portion (and still has to run about 1/4 mi to the transition station)!

How about you?


----------



## littlegirl87

that is crazy! I don't even think I could run that long at this point lol and im not pregnant. I do Zumba a few times a week and im in decent shape but man I haven't ran any kind of distance since high school lol.

I don't have any plans as of now....but things usually pop up last minute. I know I am going to like SUPER CLEAN my whole house though! Other than that nothing. Maybe ill try to get some sun. and well DH and I will hopefully have some :sex: going along with SMEP again this month. We will see! Hopefully he is REALLY IN THE MOOD lol


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies! Today is CD9 for me, so I'm guessing O will happen by this time next week - - therefore, I guess that basically puts me in my "fertile window." I haven't been temping - - just because I haven't even thought about it. Last night I realized my thermometer wasn't on my nightstand and I didn't even care. I'd like to just temp a little to confirm ovulation and that's it. 

Weekend plans - - moving my office, cleaning the house (which needs it terribly, but will probably be put on the back burner and not get done), cleaning husband's office, work at his office, work on rentals, and probably some other stuff I haven't thought of :nope: Oh well! At least I have a lot going on to where I'm really not thinking about ttc. I'm sure I have WAYYY to much going on right now and my body isn't in ideal ttc condition so I'm just going to relax this month. Maybe it'll actually happen this month then! Haha! Not getting my hopes up though. 

We had terrible storms yesterday and our basement flooded. Ruined our carpet, etc. Oh well, I guess I'll get new carpet out of the deal. (Trying to look on the bright side of it all as I was NOT happy!) Oh well....it was out of my control.

Have a great day ladies and I'll try to come on again soon. And when I say "try to" - - I mean in the next day or so. I'm not going to abandon you wonderful gals! Hugs and love to you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

I'm CD9 as well today so of course now ALL that I can think about is getting in a much :sex: as possible in the next week to make sure we have everything as covered as we possibly can. I don't know what my deal is. I haven't really been thinking about it much until today and now all of a sudden that is like the only goal is just :sex: :sex: :sex:......clearly if you cant tell I am tired of waiting and not really been able to make myself take a more laid back approach!

I am jealous that you are so busy and not really thinking about it! Although I am seriously sorry to hear about your basement! that is just a pain in the rump!

We definitely miss you! But understand that you are busy....my only request is that you take at least a few minutes a day and do something for YOU...its important in the mental health world! :thumbup: Just looking out for your best of course!

Someone once told me that they seem to be the most lucky right after being the most unlucky....maybe that is what is going to happen for you! I'll keep my fx and as always lots of :dust: your way!

and lots of :dust: your way as well Wish! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

a weekend full of BD'ing sounds fine to me! hahaha

malinko - you have to move offices again?? what's going on over there? Glad to hear you have a busy schedule, though. And again - just my humble opinion - women were working in the fields just giving birth left and right and still having babies. I'm sure whatever stress you have going on isn't hindering anything. I'm sure it feels rough on you, though! Hopefully you're getting some good sleeps at night!
And that SUCKS about your basement!!! I'm so sorry! what a pain!

I need to clean the house this weekend too and we need to stain our deck. I think DH and his Dad are going to do that, though. 

Good luck to all of us over the next week! May this be our June to make the babies we want!


----------



## littlegirl87

AMEN SISTER!!

How freaking awesome would it be if we all got BFP's in the same month....haha we could continue to go through this WHOLE hellacious process together and then once our kids are grown we could discuss all the bad things they are doing that are driving us nuts! 

hehe sounds fun to me! :thumbup:

EXTRA EXTRA EXTRA JUNE :dust: TO US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning!
so this is weird - yesterday, OPK gave me a circle, which if you don't use the CBDA, means there's no sign of O. Today I get a solid smiley face! That's quite a spike! So I guess BD'ing will ensue all weekend for us, beginning tonight. Whether DH likes it or not! :) it also means I think I'm going to have a shorter cycle this month. I think this is a day or 2 early for me. But the GOOD thing is that I don't have to worry about not being here when it happens b/c the circle means it'll happen anytime over the next 2 days, so definitely before I have to be away a few nights! Woohoo!!

little - that would be AWESOME! I can't even imagine the stars aligning for us so right, but here's to hoping!! 'are you puking today? yep, me too - how swollen are your feet? I've increased by 3 shoe sizes...' hahaha

malinko - I hope you're having a less stressful day and you have new carpet coming in soon for your basement! ;)


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning my friends!
Wish I am not going to lie I am jealous that you are about to O...I get nervious that I wont EVERY SINGLE MONTH and so when that day finally comes it is a HUGE relief for me! lol But all in good time my friend all in good time! I am SUPER happy for you that it worked out so well and that you wont have to worry about being out of town on all the "right" days! maybe the stars TRUELY are aligning and we are going to get this amazing 3-peat :bfp:....hey we can always have hope!

DH and I are going to start our process of SMEP tonight whether he wants to or not....I don't start on CD8 because I never ovulate until CD 18 anyway so CD 10 usually works out and I don't kill myself having :sex: although im not going to lie if we squeeze in an extra few :sex: rounds this month I wont be upset. I told DH we just need to give it 110% this month and if it isn't meant to be then its not, but we will both feel better knowing that we did EVERYTHING we possibly could to make it happen. I don't want to look back and think wow maybe if we just would have DTD on that day we would have been successful...so by this time next week I am sure ill be tell you guys how tired of :sex: I am lol...but im going to become a little bunny for the next week or so and do my part to make this happen!

Malinko I seriously hope you are having a better day and like I said TAKE SOME TIME FOR YOU SISTER!! you deserve it!

Love you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - I hope this time next week, you're walking like a cowboy!! 

I had a friend who started TTC and they basically did it morning, noon and night (prob an exaggeration, but they did it a LOT) for like 2 weeks. BOOM! pregnant the first month they were trying. And she was 34 at the time. So - just do it! I'm thinking of calling DH up here for a nooner before my next meeting - he's working from home today. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## littlegirl87

lol you crack me up! 
DH doesn't always like me saying HEY WE NEED TO :sex: SO LET"S DO IT NOW.

but back in the day he would have jumped on that opportunity! Guess we are just honestly getting old. But I don't care if I have to dress up like a stripper or something we are going to have as much :sex: as we possibly can this month and we are going to make a FREAKIN BABY already.....

WHOA I'm hopped up on something today....not quite sure where this urge is coming from? perhaps I am closer to O than I thought?! lol the drive is certainly there....

IT'S ON THIS WEEKEND hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Enjoy your nooner lol this little girl is totally jealous! :thumbup:

:dust:

P.S. I am just going to keep dusting all of us for the rest of the month until there is no more :dust: left and we all just get pregnant already!!!!


----------



## malinko

You girls are cracking me up!!! :) I've apparently forgotten what to do in the mornings! I woke up this morning and did a couple things on my phone before getting out of bed and then thought "crap, I was going to temp this morning." Did it anyway although it's not the most accurate. Then, I was about to bust and went to the bathroom. Afterwards I thought ... well crap again. There just went fmu for my opk! Oh well. Maybe tomorrow I'll remember what I'm supposed to do! I guess I can say I'm truly trying to not be in control this month! DH and I have also had sex twice...unplanned which was even better! Woo hoo! And, just happened to work out that there was a day in between...so we are already on our "every other day". Tonight will hopefully be another "on" night :) 

Today is a little slower...and I'm thinking I just MAY see a light at the end of the tunnel. Still a TON to do but not feeling as overwhelmed about it all. 

Wish - I've never gone from solid circle to solid smiley but I have gone from solid circle to flashing smile back to solid circle for one day and then a solid smile. Not sure what happened....but get in as much as you can :)

Hoping this is our month ladies!!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

HOLY CRAP malinko sex twice unplanned that just so happens to fall into the right time period! YOU GO GIRL! I have decided that I am not really worried about the every other day thing anymore...I mean I at least want it to happen every other day, but if it happens more then its an added bonus in my opinion lol....we are just going to go at it like little bunnies during the fertile time and it would HAVE to happen lol...or at least that is my prayer!

Glad to hear things are slowing down for you! Life can get so crazy, but hey in this case it is a good thing!

Let us know when you O!

Wish-the nooner must have been a good one cause you haven't been back lol 

love and :hugs: and :dust: to you both!

GO TEAM JUNE!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

LOL!! I basically fit it in between meetings - how romantic, huh?? it was very weird!!!

I'm off for the weekend now, ladies - have a SPLENDID weekend and I hope you get tons of BD'ing and relaxing and ahhhhhhh summer fun! :)

toodles! dust and love!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TMI ALERT!!
Today I learned that if you actually lay upside down on the side of your bed after BD'ing, you get excess air in places you don't want it. ;) don't do that!!
Dust & love<3


----------



## malinko

Good morning gals!

Did everyone have a good weekend and lots of bd? I got a flashing smiley on Saturday morning, Sunday morning, and yet again this morning. Yesterday my nose was terribly stuffy and today I just keep sneezing and sneezing and my nose is runny. I'm guessing it has something to do with impending ovulation?

Nothing really new to report and I wanted to check in before my day gets too crazy! Looking forward to hearing updates from you both!

Hugs and fx this is the lucky month for 3 bfps!


----------



## littlegirl87

Mornin Girls,
Wish- sounds like you must have had an interesting weekend with hopefully a lot of :sex: :thumbup:

My weekend was busy running around and trying to get all the yard work done and landscaping updated for the year. DH gets on a role with outside work and we don't stop until its done *sigh* Only DTD once on Saturday, which is fine I still haven't gotten a + opk and I don't usually O until CD 18 or 19 which is just awful timing. 

I thought maybe in the summer it would be easy to BD a lot more just because it is nice out and we are a lot more active and everyone is usually feeling well, but now Im thinking I am going to have even less of a chance of getting my :bfp: because things come up and we get busy and DH struggles with a LOT of sex anyway so when we are busy like this he gets tired and then doesn't feel quite up to it. I don't know....maybe I am just feeling down today because I am tried and a little grumpy but ugh...I just might not ever get my :bfp: ladies....maybe its just not in the cards

still going to Dr tomorrow afternoon so we will see how that goes....

Until then happy :sex: to you both!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!! good to hear from you malinko!

Things here are great - had a wonderful weekend, nice and busy with a TON of exercise (for me, anyway) - I think I might have a new addiction in triathlons! Though, again, I only did the running part. But it was so fun being part of a relay team! I mayyyy end up making a goal to do a whole one myself. Would have to be next year, though, I'd think. I need to train for something like that and find a pool to train in!

So I'm pretty sure I O'd on Saturday - felt the cramps that afternoon, my chin is blowing up and I had a less than stellar sleep last night. We BD'ed 2x on Friday and once on Saturday night, so we covered our bases! So I guess I'm 2dpo now. :)
Man, wouldn't it be nice if things just happened this month and we didn't have to go through the testing. Ugh - pretty pleeeeeeeease!!

I am away at my company's annual meeting this week, so I will not be able to come on probably until Wednesday. Enjoy your week until then, ladies! And good luck on your impending O days and BD'ing! (squeak squeak squeak!) (that's your beds haha!)


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - I hear ya about 'all' the BD'ing. It's so awkward and I wish DH was into it more, b/c it's sex afterall, right? But we're not in our early 20's anymore with raging hormones so to 'have' to do it night after night is just draining. I feel like there is this 15 min window where I have the energy and interest after going to bed, and maybe he does too, and if that window closes - we're just too tired and sleep sounds too amazing! haha
It'll happen, I promise!! It just may not be under the most romantic or spontaneous of terms!! 

GOOD LUCK at your appointment!! Let us know how it goes!! I'm very curious to compare notes, now that we've all been to the docs for this!


----------



## littlegirl87

I just keep thinking that it will never happen if we don't have enough sex....and I mean we usually have about 3 rounds during the 2 days before and day of O, but its just not happening. So in my mind I think WE NEED TO DO IT MORE. lol We will see what happens though. Not getting my hopes up even though like you I PRAY that this is our cycle so we don't have to go through testing and all of that crap as I feel we are going through enough already, but hey I guess we will just see how it goes.

Hope your weekend of BDing was a HUGE success for you! And hope you have a good time in the next couple days away!

I'll be looking for your :bfp: pics posted soon! :thumbup:

love and hugs!

:dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning Ladies...
Today is the day I see the doctor. I was really looking forward to it but now that its here I am kind of dreading it. Im worried he is going to say well everything looks good and you just need to keep trying until it happens or another 6 months or something. I don't know. It appears that I am ovulating, but maybe he will think not since I ovulate so late? I don't know...I guess ovulation is ovulation but hey we have been trying FOREVER and nothing so who knows....should be interesting!

Still waiting for my + opk which seems like it may never come, but I feel like that every month around CD 14 or 15 and then on CD 16 the 2nd line is usually PRETTY dark if not completely + so then I know O will happen in the next day or 2....its just waiting for that to get here feels awful and each month I worry it wont happen. BLAH this is no fun.

Sorry about my crappy mood today.

Hope both of your days are going better!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## malinko

Hey little! I hope you are feeling better and more optimistic about the doctor. You have a really crappy doctor if they tell you just to keep trying. I'm confident that they will give you some "plan of action." Keep your head up :) And...you are ovulating!!! So don't worry about it! You seem to have a fine luteal phase...but hey, this is why you are going to the doctor...to find out what you need to do now :) Anxiously awaiting your report.

Well, today I got a solid smiley. We have completely screwed up our ttc plan, but I don't really care at this point. I let ttc take over my life and I am finally trying to just live my life. We were kind of doing "every other day" until this weekend. We had sex on Friday and on Saturday but then nothing Sunday which was fine. However, nothing again last night. Oh well....DH knows we have to tonight and tomorrow. I haven't been propping my hips over the last week like I should either. In fact, Saturday was in the shower! So spontaneous :) Anyhoo...tonight we will be SERIOUS about this :) Have fun, use preseed, and prop those hips!

Make sure to post following your appointment if you can!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks malinko...you always make me smile lol 

I hear you on the screwing up the plan thing. DH got sick on sunday night and wasn't feeling well yesterday either so we DTD on Saturday and then missed our "other" day but I haven't had a + OPK yet so it wont matter if we get some action in tonight. Hopefully im feeling up to it after the dr appointment. God ill probably leave there crying or something lol. Normally going to the doctor and talking about stuff is nothing for me. I work with them on a daily basis and pretty much feel comfortable discussing anything with any of them as it is quite simply part of my profession. But I actually am feeling a little sick to my stomach about going today. To be quite honest I LOVE my Dr too! He is great and super easy to talk to and very encouraging but eh I just feel off about going.

The whole situation is making me want to find a corner and sit in it for like a year anf forget this whole year of ttc ever happened. Obviously I realize these are not rational thoughts but oh what the hell it seems like a good plan at the moment lol.

Hopefully I will have good news later! Appointment is at 4:15 (so DH could come with) So if I can get on and let you know what he said I will for sure!....of course you know me...if freaking out about going to the Dr isn't enough I am also stressed that I wont ovulate again this month. Haven't missed it yet since I started temping and doing OPK's 4 cycles ago...but I still live in fear. UGH

Hope you and DH have a BLAST :sex: ING tonight!! :thumbup: 

GET YOUR BABY ON!!!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning Partners in Crime :hugs:

Dr. appointment was very interesting.
First of all he looked at my charts and thought they looked really good! I think he was a bit surprised to see that my cycles are a little more regular that he expected and that I am definitely ovulating! This was a concern as they still think there is a possibility that I have PCOS, but they just aren't quite sure.

The plan is this. We are going to obviously try our best this month as we would like to get a :bfp: before all of the testing has to start, but DH is going to go ahead and do the sperm count and I am going to get my progesterone level checked around CD 21 to make sure that I am having a strong O and that progesterone is where it needs to be post O.

Then if the :witch: does come this month I will call and Dr would like to do an ultrasound on CD 14 of next cycle just to look at my ovaries uterus and make sure there are no structural issues. He will see me for an appointment and we will go over DH's sperm count and my progesterone level as well as discuss the ultrasound. If all of those things are normal (and he expects them to be) then we will proceed forward with HSG.

I am glad that we have a plan moving forward and I truly love my doctor and he is great at giving me the upfront honest truth about things and I trust him 100%, but if I could avoid having to go through all the tests and we could just get our :bfp: this month I cant even begin to explain the relief I would feel. Most of the testing isn't expensive or invasive or uncomfortable...until you get to the HSG which he says I will do once and then I will probably never want to do again. But if its needed so that I can have a baby I will do it for sure! No questions asked. But I'd just really like to be able to conceive on my own and not have to mess with the testing.

DH is being a really good sport about the sperm analysis and is more than willing to do it next week! after I O of course!...I think he is worried that it might be him that is causing the issue and wants to just find out if that is the case or not. Anyway he is being VERY supportive and I cant tell you how much I appreciate it!

We are going to be DTD as much as possible until O on Saturday and maybe even the day after....it cant hurt anything as far as im concerned! I am actually pretty laid back now as I figure it probably wont happen this month and am more focused on the future testing and such, but maybe that is just what I need to relax and have fun and maybe it will happen! I sure hope so anyway.....

Wanted to give you ladies and update!

Hope you are both doing well! Hope your trip is going well and almost over Wish! I miss you!

and I hope O went well for you malinko and you and DH are getting in on like donkey kong lol

fx for us all and LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS Of :dust:


----------



## malinko

I hope you get your bfp before having to go thru any of those tests, but glad to hear you are moving forward!!! Are you happy with the direction you are headed?

So, we got in a session last night. I was hoping for another one this morning...but guess it is going to have to wait until later! Although, I'm a little confused. Yesterday was my first solid smiley and it stays solid for two days. My temp increased to 97.5 today. I like to play around on FF and put in temps for future days to see when it will give me cross hairs. I put in 97.5 for tomorrow and it gives me crosshairs on MONDAY! I didn't get my solid smiley until Tuesday!!!! I'm just going to ignore anything at this point and just keep bding.

Wish, I know you won't be able to check in for awhile but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and your dreaded tww :) Hope it is going well and you are able to stay busy and keep your mind off everything!

Hugs and best wishes to you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko - the last couple of cycles i have had FF tell me that i ovulated like 3 days before when i KNOW i did...so i switched it over to go by the OPK, but then after i had 3 temps that were above my normal coverline or that were at least normal for post O it went back to the day that i KNEW i ovulated. So it seems that it just gets confused for a while until you get those 3 temps that are normal post O for you and then it gets itself worked out lol

I am happy in the direction we are going although i feel like it might be a long road...which i feel that i have already been walking down and REALLY long road until this point lol but we will see what happens. We are just going to keep trying like hell and praying and DTD and fingers crossed by some miracle of God we get pregnant....lol other than going through all of this testing and such I really don't know what else to do! But i am a little more relaxed now and ready to have some fun, and DH seemed to have gotten some good out of the appointment as he seems to be a little more motivated and focused on us getting pregnant so maybe i wont have as much of a struggle with the low sex drive lol although he is going to the dr today as they checked his testosterone level just to make sure (of course it came back normal like ALL OF HIS LABS lol) but we will see what the doc wants to do with him from here!

Hopefully they can get him back to his old 18 year old self and then ill have to hide from him because he will want it so much lol

wishful thinking i know but hey it wouldn't hurt!

Hope you are having a good day and i hope your job has slowed down a bit and things are a little more normal...but oh who are we kidding what is normal anyway? lol

:hugs: and love and PLENTY of :dust:

WE WANT BABIES ALREADYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!! I've missed you and have been thinking about you!

malinko - yay for solid smileys!! hit that! haha And now the dreaded TWW... I hope you're able to stay as busy as you were last month so your mind isn't focused on it. I know you're way more relaxed about things now but those little niggling thoughts can creep in. 

little - sounds like you had a positive experience at the doc's! I'm so glad, I could tell from reading your posts that you were pretty anxious. Sounds like you got basically the same steps as I did too, except we're skipping over the ultrasound probably and going straight to the HSG. Time's a-wastin', this chickadee ain't gettin' any younger! Speaking of, I totally get your thoughts on 'we're not doing it enough!!' - we do it about that many times too, 3 in the 2 days leading to O and O day, usually. I think it's totally worth doing it the day after too! The egg can survive for 12-24 hrs after it's spit out, so why not!

for me - 4dpo today, not feeling much of anything. Thought I was feeling little twinges in the BBs yesterday, but nothing today. I guess nips are a little sore if I touch them, and BBs definitely felt heavier this morning. But, as we've found, progesterone is a helluva hormone! And yes, thankfully I've been so busy and things are blowing up at work that I really don't have time to think about the TWW right now. Though my travel plans were canceled for next week, which is GREAT, but not great b/c I don't have that as a distraction. And right now I'm super tired but that's probably b/c I was up late last night hanging with everyone at the bar of the hotel after our outing. I'm not going to attribute anything to early pregnancy signs until next week! AF should be due on 6/17 I think. 

ok, gotta get back to the grind. I'll chat with you guys soon!
Happy HUMP day! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

WISH!
It is so GREAT to hear from you! I am so happy your trip went well and you are doing well! 4 DPO is a good place to be...still exciting, but not that stressful...i love the first few days after O because I know it happened for sure and i am not worried about what anything means just enjoying that I ovulated! lol

Dr went well and yes i was very anxious about it, but again my Dr is great and im EXTREMELY thankful to have him! If i don't get pregnant in the next few months i know HSG is on my to do list so I am not too far behind you dear! Hopefully neither of us have to go through that though!

DH is a little more interested in BD-ing since the Dr last night thought so hopefully he will stay that way! I'm glad you don't have to go out of town next week so you can talk to us! But i know how great that distraction would be! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that the :witch: stays away next week!

Have they checked a post O progesterone level on you before or are they going to? Just curious as they are doing that for me to make sure I am ovulating "strong enough" i guess....just thought it was kind of different and didn't know if you had one done or not??

Hope you both have a great rest of the day! 

Hope i have my + OPK tomorrow! Sure feels like its coming so hopefully my body isn't playing mean games lol!

fx

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy to be back with my dear BNB friends! Yeah, 4dpo is a good place to be, you're right about that! I do feel like I'm bloating at a very rapid rate right now... That's not a fun feeling! 

fingers crossed for your big + tomorrow!!

No, I haven't had anything done yet. I think blood tests are next in addition to scheduling the HSG - bing, bang, boom! Get it all done! I have to call the day that AF shows next, if and when. I hope it doesn't need to happen either, but we'll see. I had calculated that out to be 6/19 but guess it may be sooner, if the cramps I was feeling last Saturday were, in fact, O. Plus I had the solid smiley Friday so I'm thinking I'm on target.
I think Malinko had that one done, though?

another 5k tomorrow, last one in awhile - that and my 2378953 meetings will keep me occupied through 5dpo, then we're in the watch zone! But we have a few plans this weekend too, starting with dinner with new friends Friday night (met them at the concert we went to in VT! cool, huh?), and straight through to Father's Day on Sunday, which I'm sure will just be chillin' and grillin'! :) would be super cool to be able to get a BFP that day but it'll still only be 8dpo. Wayyyy too soon to hope for (unless I'm all pukey and gross for a strange reason!). Oh well!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well not a positive opk this morning but still pretty dark. Im thinking it will definitely be positive tomorrow so ill probably ovulate on cd 19 instead of cd 18 which is fine just as long as it happens. Im feeling pretty sure it will though as my bbs are sore this morning lots of watery cm and feeling tired and a little queasy which is normal for me around O so fx my opk is + tomorrow! We have actually dtd the last 2 nights as i was thinking o on Saturday but guess we will just keep going at it and hoping for o and more :sex: so we can catch that little sucker and make our little miracle already!

Im not that busy at work today. Kind of wish i could have just stayed at home as Im tired and have to help my little sister move out of her apt into a house after work. Hopefully the exercise will give my body that extra boost to ovulate. I had been working out 6 days a week, but this month i haven't done as much because I've been busy doing outside activities and such. Hope the lack of exercise won't keep me from ovulating i have been active just not my normal 45 minutes of cardio daily.

Guess we will see! Fx for + opk tomorrow....more like fingers and toes lol

Hope you are both well! Anything new with either of you since you have both O'ed and are in that dreaded tww?

:hugs: love & :dust:


----------



## malinko

Two things. So....do you HAVE to have sex to have a baby?!?! Of course, just kidding. DH makes me so frustrated sometimes. I think it ended up being fine, but last night (2nd day of solid smiley) there was no action in our bedroom. UGH! I tried in the morning and then even hinted after work "we need to go home and get busy so we can't say we are too tired" and that didn't happen and then it didn't happen when we went to bed. Sometimes I feel like I am the only one in this and trying. So, instead of being pouty about it, I just accepted it and went to sleep. We obviously weren't meant to have sex last night!!!

Now, after my rant, he is my weird quandary. So, as I said yesterday, I played around and entered in a temp for today and it gave me crosshairs for Monday, which was a day before I got my solid smiley. Now...maybe it went from flashing smiley to solid smiley on Monday after I tested and of course I just didn't get the solid until Tuesday morning. So, didn't think much of it. Little, you reassured me FF can be screwy sometimes :) Well, today my temp was 98.0. This is the HIGHEST it has ever been this early in the game. So, I switched FF this morning to opk and it still has crosshairs on Monday. Suggestions?


----------



## malinko

Oh yes....and also debating on whether or not I should renew my VIP membership. Apparently mine ends in 4 days. What are you guys going to do when yours is up?


----------



## littlegirl87

That is REALLY weird....Maybe the OPK is off? although have you had 3 temps that are that elevated yet?...because if not then it goes nuts until you do.

P.S. I feel your pain about the feeling that you are the only one who wants to do anything to make this happen! I have been dealing with that for the last 6 months....then of course this month when DH is finally down to get dirty I am TOTALLY freaked out that I wont ovulate. I am not kidding you I am PRAYING to every God and Saint and anyone I can think of that I get a + OPK tomorrow and all of this sex that I have been wanting to have for months is not going to waste!

AHHHHHHH I HATE MY BODY!

I would say if this is only your 2nd elevated temp to give FF one more day...but let me know if it has already been 3 days or just 2 because now im really curious and confused!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! Happy Friday Eve! :)

malinko - I think FF goes on your temps only unless you override it, but it'll say something like 'this doesn't align with all ovulation predictors' or something like that. I'm with little - have you had elevated temps starting Tuesday? The OPK could have been off - I mean, maybe you didn't poas long enough or it didn't filter through as much as it should have - who knows. So much rides on that one little thing.
All that being said, have you been BD'ing in a timely manner for Monday to have been a good day for O? or you're right - you could have even O'ed Monday afternoon/night and it wasn't picked up til Tuesday morning.

I TOTALLY FEEL YOU GUYS on the sex thing!! It's like I'm this Sex Nazi when O comes around and he's just awaiting instructions. Hey - I told you I got the solid smiley - I even left it on the top of the toilet. How about YOU hit on ME and be more engaged in this process, rather than tell me that you're going to sleep soon, basically triggering me to have to initiate stuff. EVERY. TIME. UGH! All those snarky comments I've ever heard when people say they are trying to have a baby and people say 'well the practicing is fun, huh?? huh?? <wink wink>' are LIES! ALL LIES! It's not fun and it's the least romantic thing ever! Not that I always need romance, but engagement in the activity is kinda necessary. Grr....ok, off soapbox. :)

Re: VIP membership, I'm going to let mine go when that comes around. I haven't been temping at all, I've got it all in my brain. I could actually temp around Sunday, which would be 8dpo, and if it's elevated, that would be a good sign, since I'm usually dropping by then. I feel like I've seen such a distinct pattern to my charts that I can wing it.


----------



## malinko

Here are my temps:

Friday, June 6 - CD 10: 96.8
Saturday, June 7 - CD 11: 97.3 (Flashing smiley)
Sunday, June 8 - CD 12: 96.8 (Flashing smiley)
Monday, June 9 - CD 13: 97.1 (Flashing smiley) - FF says this was O day
Tuesday, June 10 - 97.3 (Solid smiley)
Wednesday, June 11 - 97.5 
Thursday, June 12 - 98.0 (Negative test)

It has put my coverline at 97.2


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i went back and looked at your chart - it looks good to me! I can't see it moving to Tuesday if you have another high temp b/c I think it's already seeing Tuesday as the first high temp. On a positive note - not BD'ing last night shouldn't make a difference!
Does the rest of your BD'ing align well?


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I hear you on the whole...ok let me ALWAYS be the one to initiate the sex...BULLLLLLLLLLLL! It made me so mad that I finally said to DH hey how about you actually TRY to get on me once...instead of me ALWAYS having to do EVERYTHING....of course that got me no where as you know these things are not easy to work out. lol but at least im not alone!

malinko...I would give it one more temp to decide if you really O'd on Monday or Tuesday.... If you have another temp that is above 97.5 then I can see it changing your coverline and you O day to Tuesday...from what I understand and the only reason I know this is because I have dealt with it myself, is that even if they are not typical post O temps for you...if you have 3 consecutive temps that are above the previous one then it will decide you O'd until you give it a more definite pattern.

As for the VIP membership...I will keep mine again for probably another 3 months and then be done with it. But mine isn't expired for a little while longer and we will see how I feel then of course...or hell maybe ill be pregnant (wishful thinking of course) but I like being able to record all my stats and stuff...its the nurse in me what can I say! 

Hope my info on the ff freakout was helpful....ive gone through that the last 2 months and once I hit 4 or 5 dpo I was able to turn it back to the "advanced" option and it gave me the right O day that I knew was right anyway!

love
hugs
:sex:
:dust:
:thumbup:


and ooooooo so much more

COME ON ALREADY BABY...GET IN YOUR MOM'S BELLY!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok chickadees...I am coming to you both because this is weird and I need help lol

I have had sore/tender/sensitive breasts/nipples after ovulation during the TWW but I have never had them before I ovulate....

Today my breast are honestly sore and nipples are SUPER sensitive...can this or does this happen before ovulation?? keep in mind I still haven't had a + OPK and am expecting one tomorrow...never had a problem using them before so I wouldn't see why they wouldn't work now, but this is weird to me?

please tell me this is something that can happen prior to O? well don't tell me that if it isn't true lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

you know, little - it's funny you're asking this! I broke out like a teenager BEFORE O this month, not after/closer to AF like usual. Granted, it *could* be b/c I switched facial washes, but still. It was swollen, it was so bad. So it could definitely be a rush of hormones. Have you googled?

here's a link to an old thread about that very thing:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/687168-sore-breasts-before-ovulation.html

(boooo for having post-O stuff happen ahead of time!! but yayyy for a clear sign you should ovulate! Get to bumping uglies! :))


----------



## littlegirl87

that's why im freaked out....for once we have BEEN bumping uglies and I want to make sure I ovulate because its the only time we have out done ourselves with this much sex ever and he intends on every day until the day after O so im like COME ON O!!! thanks for the help love! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Little - Wish to your rescue!!!!! She's awesome! Just adding my two cents, but yes, I think your tenderness is probably from the hormones shifting and starting to get more progesterone. :) you WILL ovulate this month, so rest assured :) You know...stressing out about it can delay it...so just patiently await it and keep bding! 

Wish, to answer you question from earlier. I'm not happy about how the bding turned out as to ovulation...but it is what it is. We had sex on Monday (6/2), Wednesday (6/4), Friday (6/6) and Saturday (6/7) and then Tuesday (6/10). I know that it is fine and sperm can last up to 5 days...however I really like the day of, day before, and two days before ovulation....but oh well. Again...it is what it is. The only night I got to "prop" my hips was Tuesday night....so I think that is what I am the most frustrated with. Oh well....maybe the relaxed version and not sitting there with propped hips, etc. will work. Who knows. Guess we will find out towards the end of next weekend.

TGIF....well, almost anyway :)


----------



## malinko

I see someone has a positive opk today!!!!! Woo hoo!!!! Better be busy this weekend girlie!

Wish, how are you doing? Any updates?

I guess I am 4dpo now. Temp went down (barely) from 98.0 to 97.9. I'm just so baffled as to why I ovulated before I got the positive test. I informed DH of this this morning and he said "did we have sex on Monday?" I said "no...we didn't. And we didn't on Sunday either." His response was "well, I didn't know that you were ovulating...." I think he was a little sad by it, but oh well...nothing we can do about it now!

Okay girls....have a great day and a great weekend!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello my friends
So why cant I just get a freaking HPT to look like my OPK this morning. POAS, went to go get something out of dresser, came back in the bathroom and BLARING + I mean it only took about a minute and there was no doubt. Damn it would be nice!!

So the thing about :sex: this weekend is we have DTD the last 3 nights in a row. HOLY CRAP...that is a record lol. And honestly I hurt lol but more :sex: we must have haha

hopefully all of this BD-ing will be what we need to get our :bfp:

You never know though malinko if you weren't stressing and having fun you could have hit the nail on the head this month! I sure hope so!

Hope you are doing well Wish! 

Happy Friday to you both! Pray that my poor little girl parts can handle more :sex: this weekend as it is CLEARLY going to be important!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning! I'm so happy to see a + for Little!!! Your poor girl parts! hahahaha
I really do hope that with everything you've done so far this month, and the attention you BOTH are going to give to spreading that seed this weekend, everything finally WORKS!!!
And malinko - totally hoping that your new relaxed look at things has helped get you guys to the next step this month! Re: your test, I wonder if yours was like mine this month and just skyrocketed in the hours after your blinking smiley? I went from circle to solid smiley, it made no sense. But based on the O cramps I got the next day, it was certainly for real! Fx'ed for all of us!

6dpo here, 98.3 temp this morning, which is about right. Some months were lower on 6dpo, some higher. At least it's above what would normally be a coverline of about 98. Not strikingly high, though, which worries me yet I'm not surprised. Would temps normally skyrocket before implantation if I was preg? Or do pre-implantation temps really matter? 
And NO OTHER SYMPTOMS. AGAIN. No sore BBs, no nuthin'. Maybe bloated a bit, but that's so damn common and can be caused by eating a salty chip! I don't know if running a few days a week would cause PMS symptoms to subside at all? I do have to say, *and total TMI alert *- the amount of CM that's been draining out of me after a run is embarrassing. It almost looks like I've peed myself. Sexy! So I end up pouring a water over my head and down my back, which cools me off AND masks my other wet spots! GROSS!!

ugh....anyway - busy weekend ahead so hopefully I won't be thinking too much about things. Just going to have fun and relax!


----------



## littlegirl87

thank you Wish!

Exercise actually helps with cramping only. I don't know if that is a sign that you are normally looking for, but that is what they say it just helps relax the muscles and such. I have heard that a lot of CM is a good sign...especially if you aren't normally like that! FX that is the deal for you love!

Thanks for the good wishes as far as my girly parts go...they could use it! Hopefully DH wants to continue this saga of :sex: though as I know we got in some really good important days prior to O, but now they are even MORE important! ahhhhhh

hopefully this weekend is successful and full of :sex: and happiness for all!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good to know about cramping only - then I have no idea why I'm on my second month of no symptoms at all. If my temp is up, then I have progesterone going on - so it's not like that's low, I guess. I can't believe I'm complaining about lack of aches, pains and pimples...I guess I'll count my lucky stars?


----------



## Wish2BMom

also - all the cm - only seems to happen when I run, when in post-O phase. Oh well. Was just reading that every woman creats about a tablespoon of the stuff, so I guess my whole serving comes out then! It's usually pretty dry after that.
no worries here! :thumbup:

...can you tell I'm having a hard time concentrating on my current task at work?? :wacko:


----------



## littlegirl87

Gosh I had no idea...that is kind of disgusting that we produce that much?! I mean I seriously didn't know that...yikes...lol 

I cant get anything done at work anymore it seems. Every time I go to do something someone comes into my office or someone needs something urgently. Or I have so much paperwork on my desk that I cant figure out what goes to what or what I am doing...another yikes :wacko: and then you throw in the tww on top of that and well im pretty much worthless lol so don't feel bad. 

This is going to sound so pathetic but last month when my temps looked sooooo promising I found myself thinking that I could have just say at my computer for the whole tww and stared at my temp chart on FF. Not to mention all of the hours I spent looking at charts that had similar temps as mine and praying that it was a good sign and that I was indeed pregnant. WOW amazing how much time I spend thinking about having a baby or looking things up related to pregnancy...insane

If we could just get pregnant already im sure we would be much more productive! lol

until then...im a hopeless case :thumbup:

Hope you have a FANTASTIC weekend! :hugs:


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahahaha - I hear ya! it could have said 'teaspoon', I could be lying...

yeah, I had to stop coming on here to join all sorts of chats and stop googling stuff, etc. I just can't let myself obsess over the 'what-ifs'!! B/c that's exactly what I'll be doing. Thank GOODNESS work picked up for me b/c it was so slow from about Jan-March! And that's all I did and it drove me nuts. I would concentrate so hard on the mystery of my charts, compare charts, etc.
I almost started going down that route this morning about 'no signs of anything at 6dpo' but the first Q&A I pulled up, every woman on there was saying 'it's too soon! even if you did have 'signs', they don't mean anything just yet!' which was a good reminder for me to go focus on other things b/c my body isn't going to be giving me any definitive answers until I actually miss AF.

You have a great weekend also!! I hope you have some fun things planned!
dust to you too!


----------



## littlegirl87

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Hope you all had a great weekend! Mine flew by. Can we go back to Saturday morning to where I can just relax now???

Little - congrats on getting crosshairs!!!

Wish - how are you doing? Any symptoms that are jumping out at you yet?

Nothing much going on here. I didn't temp Saturday or Sunday morning, but did this morning. When I entered my temp, (little...you were right!) it changed my crosshairs from Monday to Wednesday - which was my second day of opk. I wish we would have had some more bd in around the time...but oh well. At least I know I am not dysfunctional anymore :) So, this puts me at 5dpo.

Busy day, but I'll be checking in when I can! Talk to you soon girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: Good morning, ladies! Beautiful morning here, heading into a beautiful week. How's it looking there? Man, I love this time of year! :flower:

9dpo today and temps are still pretty high for me. Usually I'm dropping at this point back down to my regular temps at 98/97.9, etc but I'm still up at 98.4. Guess that sounds like a good sign but seriously, still not one other sign pointing either way. I have been eating a lot of food, though, but that could be PMS-y too. But usually I eat like a bird when I go out to dinner or lunch b/c I'm too busy yapping with my company, but these past few days, I've wolfed everything down in record time. Maybe b/c I haven't had any food in the house to snack on beforehand, I've been starving by the time a meal comes around! who knows. :shrug:

How are things going with you all? I hope you're reporting in with good weekends and lots of BD'ing for little! I see temps are looking good! 
Malinko - you're very high as well, it seems!! Not to burst our bubbles, just a question - our temps wouldn't be higher just b/c it's getting to be hotter out, would they? Do our bodies adjust accordingly? I'd think not, but then again I wouldn't be surprised.

little - how are your flowers and garden going? :flower:


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning Ladies!

So my awesome plan to BD all this time before O and on O got shot to hell! I didn't get a positive OPK until Firday which was CD 17 for me and then guess what I O'ed Friday night! Temp jumped up to 97.73 on Saturday morning which is DEFINITELY a post O temp for me and I wasn't expecting to O until at least Saturday or Probably Sunday and because we were both worn out from all of the :sex: before hand DH and I decided we would take Friday night off and just BD Saturday morning and evening. 

Well I woke up to a high temp and thought SHIT...so we had to go to Cleveland on Saturday for an all day thing for my sister so we tried to BD Saturday morning and we did, but its wasn't super successful for DH (he says he was half asleep and just couldn't get himself to release)....well we didn't get home until midnight on Saturday and were both exhausted so ya. The :sex: plan pretty much failed.

So we have 3 day in before O and then nothing on O and then an attempt right after O but maybe no :spermy: in there to count?

Weird thing though, I KNEW exactly when I Ovulated on Friday night. As you both know I have type 1 diabetes and have had it for 20 years so DH and I were in bed it was about 10 Friday night...just watching TV and all of a sudden I thought my sugar was low. So I got up and checked it and it was like 72 or something...which is starting to get low, but not very low for me. I just got some juice and some string cheese and came back to bed. About 10 minutes later my little fur baby Benji (little fluff ball of a pup) started to get sick. So I got up out of bed and took him to get some water and a snack. He does this when he doesn't eat enough. Well while I was out in the kitchen I literally thought I was going to pass out. I got super dizzy and felt like I couldn't stand up. I thought maybe my sugar had dropped super fast and this was just happening because I was feeling low. SO I got some more juice and I went back to check my sugar and it was like 102. Completely normal. Not low at all for me. But I felt terrible for about 15 minutes and I KNOW without a doubt that is when I O'ed...of course I didn't think anything of it until Saturday morning when I got the high temp of I would have suggest that we DTD because it would have been PERFECT timing. 

I get that dizzy feeling from time to time before AF is going to start. I did some research and found out that there are Prostiglandins that your female parts procude that can cause this dizzy feeling and it is possible for those to be produced around ovulation as well. This is how I know without a doubt that's what it was!

Anyway 3dpo today and not super thrilled because my plan failed lol, but I did get 3 days in right before O so hopefully this is good news for me? I don't know. Just goes to show you cant over plan because your body has its own ideas lol

We had a good weekend and had a lot of fun! Hopefully you ladies did as well!
I don't think temps go up just because its more warm...mine aren't that high so I think it is a great sign that your temps are up! Especially at 9DPO!!!! ahhhh fx!

Keep me updated for sure!!!

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

sorry I wrote so much before lol....and wish my flowers and garden are doing well! Hopefully that means something good lol :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

you don't ever have to apologize for writing too much!! I love reading what you both write constantly! And look, I learned something about Type 1 Diabetes today!

I would say that the 3 days prior are an awesome thing and you know, they tell you when you're younger that the guy doesn't even have to 'finish' in order to get pregnant! They have some pre-stuff that comes out prior to the whole release that contains sperm, so I think that one still counts a little bit!

yeah, i'm hoping the temps being high are a good sign. We'll know tomorrow, that's when AF is due. No spotting or anything yet.
If I was reading into things, I swear I felt some cramping on Saturday night, like I would think implantation would feel like. Kinda felt like O cramps. BUT - I had also wrenched my lower back that day and was bed ridden from 4pm that day until the following morning, so the pain I was feeling was most likely radiating around the front from that. Blah.
Anyway - we'll see what happens tomorrow. Totally not counting on it - why would it change now?! (I like to be prepared for the worst, pleasantly surprised if the worst doesn't happen :))


----------



## littlegirl87

well its sounds like a good sign to me! and I am going to keep my fingers and toes and arms and legs crossed for you! I really hope this is your cycle and you don't have to go through all that testing! But I am like you...I keep telling DH that it would really be nice if it happened this cycle and we didn't have to worry anymore, but why would it? Why would it happen now after all of this trying....of course his response is "why wouldn't it happen" WELL COME ON MAN SERIOUSLY!?!?! but he just doesn't get that part

I am really hoping you are pregnant! it would be such a great thing! and a good sign for malinko an I that our times will come eventually!!

COME ON BABY FARIES!! Make it be a little baby in there! 

:bunny: lets do this!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHAHA!! You're awesome and SO funny! now I'm picturing you (however I picture 'you' since I haven't seen you) walking around your office like a pretzel! 'no worries, kids - just wishing for my BnB buddy to be pregnant! Everyone cross everything!' hahahaha
and that bunny is awesome!

So I looked this up a moment ago - I had the WORST post-nasal drip last night, so much that my voice/throat were all craggly this morning and i still feel like some is in my lungs or deeper throat area. Some people seem to think this is an early preggo sign but I think that's wishful thinking too. We also have a on of pollen floating around so it's probably a reaction to that. Was just weird that it was so abundant and totally random. Otherwise, I feel fine, so it's not a cold or other allergies! :shrug:

malinko is going to need to come on and smack some sense into me! I always get this way the day before AF is due!! The last of the 'what-ifs' before the truth comes through!


----------



## littlegirl87

actually the runny/stuff nose is real. It is a symptom. Has to do with blood pressure changes for pregnancy and you have like million blood vessels in your nose so it would get runny or stuffy, but progesterone is the reason why. which could also mean pregnancy especially this late in the game! means your progesterone is still up!

:bunny: yay for good news!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah ok! well that is interesting. I wish my nose was actually runny or stuffy now, then but all clear! Just the gunk in the back of my throat instead. Blegh!!
man, I just want tomorrow to get here. Though I have to admit, I feel like I can feel AF coming...boooooo
oh well, right? on to the testing!

I just have to say once again - thank you both for putting up with the insanity, the flip-flopping of optimism/pessimism, thinking out loud, etc etc. You guys are two of the best. BELIEVE THAT! <3


----------



## littlegirl87

are you sure you feel her? that stupid :witch: just needs to stay away!

And OMG are you kidding me?!?! no reason to ever say thank you! I am all over the place all of the time and sometimes I let my mouth get the best of me and all sorts of things! you are not alone in the ups/downs and optimism/sadness/any mood of any kind! I go through all of that EVERY single month!! Truthfully I am just THRILLED to know I am not alone! I love being able to talk to you guys about this stuff and I look forward to it every day! I'd be lost without you!

You Rock! Both of you! :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy crap - I just reread what I wrote and it's virtually non-sensical! I've been doing that a lot lately - maybe it's preg brain! hahaha

ok, ladies - until tomorrow. 10dpo or cd1.........? stay tuned!


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning ladies!
Hope you both are well! I am 4dpo today...ugh...feeling bloated and more fat than I already usually feel and just want to take a nap. This is crap...I never noticed all of this stuff until TTC I think because I was on the pill for so long and probably didn't have to deal with all of these hormone changes....UGH

I am going for a progesterone blood level today so hopefully that will turn out well. DH is going to do his sperm analysis on Saturday...REALLY hoping that goes ok as I am pretty sure he will be devastated if it doesn't!

WISH I NEED to KNOW if af came or what is going on with you...im still all crossed up and waiting! PLEASE BE PREGNANT!!!


malinko I hope you are doing well....haven't heard much from you and miss you! Drop in an give us an update!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! 
My sitch: 10dpo so far, feeling a little crampy but more in the ovary area. That could be radiating around front from my back, though - ugh. No AF yet but temp drop to 98. I was at 98.3 and 98.4 all week. I am feeling the little tingles, though, like she'll be here any minute. I'm actually surprised she didn't arrive at fmu, that's pretty typical. But I'll be running to the bathroom all day, no doubt.

nice temp rise for you, little!! I'm glad you're going for your tests - keep us updated!!! I hope everything turns out all right, or at least they find something that is easily fixable and BAM! next month you get preggo!!
That's terrible that you're already feeling bloated and sluggish!! you still have a ways to go, my dear!! drink lots of water, though you're an RN, you know all this stuff! ;)

ugh, i can tell it's going to be hot and sticky here today but I can't bring myself to close the windows and turn the AC on! I love having the windows open and being able to listen to the outside while I'm stuck in here on this computer!

I hope you both have lovely Tuesdays! I'm going to go stalk malinko's chart. little - did you know she's got a link posted in this thread? You, too, can stalk her! ;)
page 7, about halfway down. Mine is there too but boring since I only do a couple per month now.


----------



## littlegirl87

Well that is a great sign that the :witch: isn't here yet! I always get SUPER tired right around this time and it carries out until usually CD2 or 3...it blows! I pretty much only drink water...typically I drink about 4 bottles a day. Sometimes if DH wants to watch a movie and have popcorn ill treat myself to a diet coke or something but I really just try to stick to water...I used to drink a LOT of pop...I LOVED IT, but the years haven't been that nice to me and I just cant stay as thin as I used to be :nope: I work out and watch what I eat but I just carry around about 20 more lbs than id like....

it is hot and humid here as well! Which I cant complain because it is finally summer and I am thrilled about that!

She had posted a link to her chart in a message she had sent me but I cant find it so I am glad you told me where it is and ill stalk her for sure! Have you heard anything from her?

I always freak when she disappears lol

PRAYING the :witch: stays away for you! I mean SERIOUSLY praying!

come on little :bunny: get in your mom's tummy!


----------



## littlegirl87

today could be an implantation dip for her!


----------



## malinko

Good morning my best bnb friends! Yesterday turned out to be more of a crazy day than I thought! Mondays are always my crazy day at work so I don't know why I thought this Monday would be an exception. I went from my job to my hubby's office and worked there until 8ish last night. Then home and mowed the yard, did 3 loads of laundry and crashed. I'm also anxiously awaiting our rentals to turn over so that I don't have to think about those anymore too. A few more days and it'll be over!

Well, I had a pretty big temp dip today. Actually, not "huge" as it was only .3 degrees. My coverline is at 97.6 but I am only .1 degree above coverline today. I love little's thought process but I feel really doubtful this month....so guessing if it goes up, it'll only go up by .1 or .2 tomorrow. However, after little's BEAUTIFUL chart last month....I'm not reading ANYTHING into my temps. I'm not sure if I will temp the next few mornings or not. It makes me a little crazy seeing my temps fluctuating :) However, we are leaving town on Thursday to go on another mini vacation with some friends. Why would this month be any different than the rest? Therefore, instead of constantly wondering "am I, am I not?" then I am just going to go and have fun. I will drink but won't allow myself more than a glass of wine each day. Okay, so maybe two :) I'm really not feeling hopeful this month....so like I said, I'm just going to go and have fun.

Wish....I'm SO excited af didn't show up with fmu!!!! Please keep us updated. I will be checking the site off and on today to check on you.

Little....great temp rise today!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

i saw that!! I'm hoping maybe it's the same for me! :) crazy thoughts.
Thanks for the prayers, my friend!

that's FANTASTIC you drink so much water!! AND that you don't drink any 'pop' (haha I have to laugh - one of the best regional things ever - I say 'soda') anymore. I also don't ever reach for one unless it's a treat. I've even noticed, though - I'll open a Dt. Coke and I can't even finish a whole can now. The carbonation makes me sick! Probably more than just that, but ugh - I'm stopped up and bubbly for the rest of the day. No es bueno!
I hear ya on the extra weight too - ever since I got married I've been fighting against 10 lbs. My body seems happy here, though, and I think that if I keep running, maybe I can lose like 3-5. I was around 130, probably less, for my wedding and I was doing the 'wedding diet' where you're so stressed that you eat only veggies. It was around the holidays too, so I was avoiding all of those treats like the plague! But that wasn't sustainable at all - I enjoy what I eat now, try to make good choices for about 80-90% of the week but I don't stop myself if pizza is around or whatnot. :) So right now I hover around 142, but that's ok b/c I'm sorta tall (5'7 1/2").

I have not heard from malinko but sounds like she's so busy with work and keeping her mind off of TTC, that she doesn't rush on here like we do! That's ok, I totally understand it's a state of mind thing! And sometimes just an availability thing. I definitely should be eyeballs-deep in a data file right now...but that's just not as fun as chatting with you!!


----------



## littlegirl87

lol I absolutely love you both! :hugs:

Malinko-You do what you feel is right as far as charting! I am so impressed with how laid back you have been! You go girl! :bunny: And I just wanted to say that I asked my doctor last week about drinking during the TWW (as I am not a big drinker but do enjoy a glass of wine) so he says that having a few drinks during the TWW isn't going to hurt anything. He said when it comes to substance abuse it is an all or nothing thing that early in the game. He said if I were using heavy drugs or drinking until I black out he would be more concerned, but typically having a few drinks wouldn't affect the pregnancy or make you lose the baby! So to me that was GREAT news! He said one of his partner's wife when they were younger who was also an OBGYN, but his wife was from Russia and they used to go out and she would be drinking and smoking while pregnant and he said it used to drive him crazy but she was a "strong" woman and there was no telling her no! The baby ended up fine but he said those kinds of actions would worry him, but not having a few drinks during the TWW!

Wish- so funny about the "pop" and "soda" thing. I know down south people tend to call it "coke" and therefore everything is a "coke" even a sprite lol...so weird! Just funny we all call it something different! I personally think your weight is probably PERFECT for your height! I am only about 5'0" so I am really short and any weight I gain makes me look HUGE lol But sounds like you are doing great!

hope you both have a wonderful day! Ill be in and out all day! Lets make this baby thing happen for us all....starting with you Wish! keep that :witch: far far away!!!

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Little - now that you say that...I am a little impressed with myself too!!! Now, don't get me wrong...every little pinch or pain here or there I think to myself "could this be a pregnancy symptom???" However, I don't even go back to my chart to look at what symptoms I had on "this dpo" because it never seems to be the same and I still haven't gotten a bfp. So...I guess it is just going to happen when it happens.

So, I have to join in on the "soda" and "pop" conversation. For the LONGEST time, I always referred to it as pop. Now I always say soda. Funny how we all are.

Okay....one last thing. Since we are discussing weight. I am 5'7". I weigh anywhere from 113 (when I wake up) to 116 (after eating all day and weighing at night time). My doctor hasn't said anything to me yet about my weight and ttc. I eat protein, I eat meat, I eat whatever I want and unfortunately eat until I am miserably full and still really don't put much weight on. I'm blessed that my mom is about my height and is a slender frame too. My bro-in-law's wife who is pregnant always tells me "you are going to have a hard time getting pregnant....you are too small." I get soooo irritated when she says that to me...but little, since you are a nurse, what is your thought? I'm on the borderline of "normal weight" and "underweight" for bmi. In the morning it is "underweight" at like 18.3 or 4 and then in the evening it is 18.5 which is considered normal.


----------



## littlegirl87

it's funny you say that...I am worried about being a little overweight and not being able to get pregnant. I give myself a hard time and am very critical of myself but I am going to tell you the facts of what I know about weight and pregnancy.

IF your body is happy at the weight that you are and you aren't over working out or trying to lose weight and you are eating healthy you are fine. Your body has to be happy at what it is at and it will function normally. Would I be worried if you put on a few pounds absolutely not! But again, if this is how you have ALWAYS been it is good! Don't listen to what other people say about your weight. 99.9% of the time it is bullshit. I put on about 25 lbs from last year to this year and told my doctor I was worried and he laughed. IF you weighed under 100 I would say ehhhh you need to gain some or if I weighed 270 lbs Id DEFINITELY Need to lose, but im 5'0 and weight about 140...im not thin but im not that big lol even though I feel like it and my dr says im good to go!

truthfully thought malinko if you really want to gain a few pounds (which I think you are fine) but you can trying drinking ensure weight gain once a day. Its like a chocolate shake and they really do help gain! DH is VERY thin and he hates how thin he is so he is always trying to gain weight and we found those work nicely!


----------



## malinko

Thanks for the advice! I have always been this weight. I think last year I was probably around the 116-118 area which was probably perfect. I've been at this weight for the last 10-12 months. Around our wedding I remember seeing 108 but I know that was just the stress/excitement of getting married. I quickly went back to my "normal" range. And, I don't exercise....which isn't good....but at least I can't blame over exercising to be why I'm so small. I honestly think it is just genetics.


----------



## littlegirl87

I honestly think you are flipping lucky!!!!!! I would KILL to have genetics that make me small. We are all on the chunky side, but I have always watched what I eat and exercised so I SHOULD be right around 120 or so. a few years ago I was down to 115 and of course then my BMI was good...im just so short so im not supposed to weigh much at all and man no matter what I do (because I REALLY watch what I eat) I just stay on the heavier side unless im so stressed that im eating nothing or working out super hard which I have heard isn't good if you are trying to get pregnant. Its a catch 22 lol

I decided a few months ago I was just going to not worry about my weight and keep doing what im doing and if my body is happy where it is then ill let it be there and hopefully get pregnant and then once I delver it will be crash diet and exercise time for me! lol

SO PLEASE GOD LET ME GET PREGNANT SOON lol

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok so...
a) little's DH is a bugger for wanting to gain weight and not being able to do it
b) so are you malinko ;) 
c) I've gotten down to about 121 before, stress/not eating after a bad breakup years ago and I can't imagine my frame being much less - you've mentioned before that you have a smaller frame, so I'm positive you're fine. Even when I was working out and eating everything right, I only got down to 126 and I was wearing size 2s! no further down than that for me!
d) little - sounds like you're looking good to me too and I'm glad your doc agrees! My mom is about 5'2" (got the long genes from my Dad) so she's always battled her weight too b/c of her height - always felt like the smallest little pound showed up 5x more than what it really did!
e) I looked up last month's chart and forgot that I made it to 11dpo that month. So I most likely will get AF tomorrow. Even with a temp spike tomorrow morning, I won't be convinced she's not coming b/c I usually spike first day of AF.
f) so funny about the southern 'coke' comment - I went to college in NC and the first time someone asked me if I wanted a coke, I said sure. Then they said 'what kind?' I had no idea how to answer. Diet? Coke Classic? New Coke? Coke Zero? WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THIS RIDDLE?!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish- I KNOW HE IS SUCH A PUNK lol...and its true...when you are this short if you gain 5 lbs its looks like 15 I SWEAR!

I am still hoping and crossing everything that AF doesn't show for you! I want you to be pregnant almost more than I want myself to be pregnant right now! lol I am SOOOOOO in your corner!

I also think malinko is fine where her weight is and of course im jealous lol

and yes isn't that SO funny! They said would you like a coke and you say yes sure id love one and then they ask what kind and you are like um there is only 1??? I had that happen to me as well! glad im not alone! I was like um I just want a coke and the guy was like no really what kind? I was like I don't understand...thought he was just messing with me then one of the girls I was with explained it! Come on people this is AMERICA! one word for the same thing! lol oh well gotta love culture!

Here in Indiana if you said coke or soda people would think you were weird...but pop is kind of a nasty sounding word really....lazy speech if you will...but hey that's how we are here! lol

love you both to pieces! wish we were having lunch right now! :thumbup:


----------



## malinko

So.....Freaking.....Tired! OH MY GOSH! I thought this morning was bad but this afternoon is even worse. Ugh!

Little, I saw your other post regarding ovulation on a full moon. I read some other posts about people saying it is a good sign. I've ovulated on a full moon (not on Friday the 13th though!) and it has never helped me....so hoping the Friday....being the 13th....on a full moon will be your lucky month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love you for your optimism but I am about 99% sure she's coming soon. I checked my CP in the shower a bit ago and it's low, firmer and I feel the little dip where I would suppose the opening is. And my cm looks just watery today, which is 'day before AF' consistency. And just to be sure, I googled CP and this is how it goes before AF shows. Soooo - boooooooo! Let's focus our optimism on you two now!!!

GOOOO LITTLEGIRL AND MALINKO BEANS!!!! :plane: (this is them zooming down your fallopian tubes :))
:dust::dust:

lunch would be lovely! where should we meet? PA?? haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

pink spotting. I hate her. :gun:


----------



## littlegirl87

good morning ladies!

malinko I wouldn't think it would be lucky at all haha. And Im not counting on this month being any different than any other month. Im just going through the motions at this point!

Wish I am so sorry to hear you think the :witch: has arrived :nope: that is a huge bummer! I was really hoping to get on here this morning and hear you say she never showed!

Blah...its supposed to storm all day here today. That is about how I feel too. BLAH

Hope you ladies are having a better day than I am thus far!

fx

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! busy day ahead but it's with the same task, multiple documents. So I'll be on here every now and then, just warning you! :)

Ms. AF has not shown her ugly face just yet and my temp went back up, but I'm still slightly AF-crampy. I shouldn't fall for it! Mean body!! I've gone to the bathroom twice already today sooooo...where is she?
I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, least of which my own!! We'll see what the day brings. Hey, maybe my lower back going out this weekend was b/c my muscles were all loosey-goosey and getting ready to spread out!

malinko - I hope you got a good sleep last night! Are you tuckered out b/c you're so stressed?
And what's this about your rentals? like you and DH own rental properties and are you losing tenants?? We have a duplex in a nearby town and one of the tenants lost his job before Thanksgiving, so that was super stressful for us. If that's what you're going through - that SUCKS!

little - awww, I love stormy days! I think it's the Irish in me - I love the rain. Not day after day of it, mind you - but a good, cozy rainy day is the bees knees sometimes! haha! and a powerful thunderstorm! we were actually woken up by one last night here. I just think 'yay - someone else is watering the flowers and garden for the day - thanks!'
:rain:
And I don't know - malinko might be on to something with the luck! A full moon on Friday the 13th isn't going to happen again until something like 2042! :shock:


----------



## Wish2BMom

meh - light spotting again, as per usual. I assume this is the beginning!

how's everyone else feeling? little - good temps! malinko - going to stalk...looks good! glad to see that rise today!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning friends!

So, temp went up by .2 degrees this morning. Nothing exciting. I'm actually already gearing myself up for af's arrival next week. I think coming to terms with it right now will make life a whole lot easier for me (and nicer for dh!) So, I am just going to enjoy my next 5 or 6 days and be ready for her to make her arrival.

Wish - dh and I own about 10 rental units and 6 of them were turning over. We rent to medical students and they rent for a couple of years while doing the educational studies and then move on. So, we have 6 couples that have finished and are moving on....and 6 new ones coming in. Next year we will only have 4 that will turn over so that will be good.

Glad to hear af hasn't shown for you!!!! Keep us updated throughout the day! I think I am tuckered out due to the progesterone. It always seems to make me exhausted around this part of the tww.

Little - nice to see your temp just keeps going up!!! How are you feeling?

Talk to you soon girls!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish- I know you don't want to get your hopes up but you know some women have a little of the light spotting during the time when af would arrive when they are pregnant...they keeping getting it and they think she is coming but she never does and then they take a test and BOOM :bfp:....just saying...please keep us updated!

malkino- I cant imagine the stress of having 6 tenants switch at the same time! that is just crazy!

yes I am happy about the rain doing my flower and gardening work for me! Its been really warm the last few days and watering everything is a task lol. I do enjoy it and I enjoy the exercise so I suppose I cant complain too much!

My temps are steadily rising, but as you both know I am not thinking anything of it. they did something like this last cycle and of course AF came anyway. Now I will say if around 8 or 9 DPO they are up above 98 and they steadily stay up above 98 I might think a little something into it, but as for now I am like malinko just expecting the stupid :witch: to show at the end of next week! I just keep thinking to myself why would it be any different this time than it has been in the past?! I know that's not the best attitude but hey who can blame me right?!

love to you both!

:hugs and :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

P.S. I have become pretty in love with this :bunny: icon....it really might be the cutest thing I have ever seen haha just thought I'd share!

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

three of us! 3 bunnies in our tummies! RIGHT?!?!?!? :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love how that bunny's bum moves! so funny

yeah, I mean, I'm trying not to think about that just yet! but it's hard not to every time I go to the bathroom. I haven't seen spotting again and I've gone 2 more times. I guess that in itself sounds weird - I've gone to the bathroom 5 times before noon! Granted one was at 5am, but still. And of course, I've had 1.5 cups of coffee and some water. :) I just got really light-headed sitting here too. 

if I were to say what my 'symptoms' have been this cycle, the top one would definitely be idiocy - I've made SO many dumb mistakes, typos, just all out flightiness - forgetting doors are open when I go outside, switching from one task to another and leaving the first one half complete (like even filling the dishwasher - moved on to something else and then walked back into the kitchen with the dishwasher door open and a tray pulled out!!)
so if AF shows, i don't know what's been going on! hahaha :wacko:


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok so not to get too excited or anything because I know you don't want to, but that TOTALLY sounds like pregnancy brain! And af seriously hasn't shown yet?! Is this like the longest LP you have had in quite a while???

And ok lets be real...if she doesn't show today (which I am PRAYING she doesn't) are you going to test tomorrow?!?!?!

AHHHHHHHHHH I want answers now lol...cant imagine how you feel! Oh and don't feel weird about going to the bathroom that much! first of all if you are pregnant you will have to go more. and also if I am waiting on Af I go like a million times because I just want her to show up! Its terrible lol

PLEASE keep us updated!

FX

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - thank you so much! yeah, I don't know when pregnancy brain starts to occur but dang, I hope that's the problem here!

So I just had another spot but teeny tiny. And yes, I was thinking 'this is now officially the longest LP I've had since I've been paying attention!', even if it's only longer by a 1/2 day so far. If it doesn't come by tomorrow morning (I'm assuming she's still coming b/c of the spotting), it'll be hard not to test tomorrow. BUT, if this is implantation bleeding (and I was feeling cramps/pains last night), then I should wait 3 days after for the right hormone levels to rise, right?
Either way - winning for having longer LP!

I guess the reason why I think AF is still coming is b/c when I (sorry, TMI) drip a bit into the toilet, it's like crumbs, like there's matter. It's not just a liquid drip that disseminates into the water. I don't know why it I think it should be one way or the other, but that's my line of thinking. Thoughts?


----------



## littlegirl87

I don't think that means anything different....if you aren't bleeding RED blood and you aren't passing large clots and you are just having slight pink spotting I think that is a good sign! if she doesn't come by tomorrow morning and I were you I seriously would be forced to test! If you make it until tomorrow and she doesn't show that would be AMAZING! Gosh I REALLY think you are pregnant and I hope I am not wrong....ahhhh im like FREAKING out FOR you!!!!

Keep me posted as much as possible!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so - I was just thinking about this - if I didn't know when I ovulated, I would think this is a pretty typical cycle b/c they usually are 28-29 days. Tomorrow is cd29. So I guess I'm still in the 'normal' range for me. 
As you can tell, i'm trying to talk myself out of thinking anything different could be up!
This is so annoying - JUST SHOW ALREADY! just went to the bathroom again and nothing...:dohh:

if nothing happens tonight, the next notice will be my temp in the morning.


----------



## littlegirl87

Or maybe you are pregnant!!!!!!! Hope she stays VERY VERY SUPER far away! My whole body is still crossed for you!!! Praying this is it for you and you won't have to go through all the testing! 

FX and all of the :dust: in the universe to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to update first thing!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! well - temp drop but only .2, so still fairly high for right now (98.2, post-AF temps are down around 97.8) but I can't even say for sure b/c I am usually high the first day of AF. Not entirely sure what to make of it. Been to the bathroom twice so far, 5am and just a moment ago after getting up and no spotting, but I blame that on not being upright! As you can see, I'm trying to find a logical reason for everything b/c I can't really believe that we might be preggo. 
To answer the testing question, I'm going to have to be proven out of all of my 'logical' reasoning and pushed to 'the only thing that makes sense is this, so I'll test'. I can't believe I've gotten this far and haven't. I just want my body to stop playing tricks on me. 
malinko - this must be how you felt a few months ago when your body was playing tricks on you?? ugh, I don't like it one bit! 

And still - NO OTHER signs, or nothing big enough to announce. Like, I got a teeny wave of nausea yesterday and this morning, but I get that sometimes. Teeny headache waking up this morning, but it's done now. BBs are still fine, even when squished. Not tired. Though I guess I've read in so many places that actual symptoms may not start to show until 5 weeks.

I feel silly even writing all of this b/c she's just going to show today....I'm not excited, I think I'm more sad or something right now b/c I would love for it to be true but I know it's just not!

enough about me - how are you girls feeling?? moving on into the Implantation Zone!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Good morning friends!
Hope you are both doing well! I am 6th today feeling very tired and just like a strange pressure type cramping feeling in my lower abdomen. Almost feels like a bladder infection but I don't think that's it as urine looks fine. Sorry if tmi lol

So wish what's your update love? Hope it's good!

Malinko I know you are busy and not able to post often but I hope you're doing well! Just wondering how you are feeling?! Any symptoms???

Hope to hear from you both soon!!!

Love :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish if you really felt implantation cramps the other night the spotting could have been implantation bleeding!!!! I'm still keeping fingers totally crossed for you! She hasn't shown so you aren't out!!! Again I am praying she stays FARRRRRRRRR away for you!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

well, I felt cramps!! I don't know what kind they were!! hahaha

ugh, i'm so in my own head right now! Thank you for keeping fingers, toes, elbows, ears crossed for me!! You don't know how much I appreciate you being in my corner!

here's some for you too!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Of course I'm in your corner! Are you kidding me?! No where else I'd be girly!! I'm just saying you were 9th is right and had cramps then had some very light pink spotting after! Malinko always says 9th is the most likely day to implant!!

Could be that!!!!!!! AhhhhhhB-) I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't concentrate today!!! ahhhhhhhh!!! I have a ton of work to do too in a short delivery time and a TON of meetings coming up so I better get on it!
is it weird that I didn't want to get out of bed and be upright and now I'm sitting with my legs doubly crossed b/c I don't want anything to come out?? haha like that'll work. But maybe...

distraction time - what is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## littlegirl87

Ahhhhhh just want to know already lol I can't imagine how you feel! We actually don't have any plans this weekend. Hopefully some implantation will take place for me! Haha tomorrow is 7dpo and all! 

FX

You getting your bop would be a great omen though!!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Man...I wish I could have just a little emotion about ttc this cycle....I just keep thinking why would this cycle end up being any different...I know its a terrible thought and an awful attitude to have...because im sure there is always a chance this cycle could be different but I just have no faith left lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

girl, i hear ya and we haven't been trying quite as long as you have! That's kinda why I'm not convinced. Looking at my past charts, I've had some spotting up to cd29, then started that day. Since today is my cd29, I'm still very much pessimistic. The ONLY thing out of the norm is my LP, but even then - I'm going by the OPK and O pains, but I didn't temp to be sure as to when I O'd. So I'm *thinking* it was that Saturday, but I *guess* it could have been out to that Monday. Also, I didn't get EWCM this month, that I know of, unless it all fell out after my tri run! :)

Keep your chin up, love! Or, do the opposite and maybe that'll work! haha
And I don't think it's being unrealistic - I think it's being VERY realistic, going by the actual success rate of these things! So if it helps you not to be disappointed at the end of the month, you think the way you need to think. Like I said, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than upset by my expectations. Of course, though, we always have hope! Just b/c you are being realistic, doesn't mean you've lost hope. :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks dearest! :hugs:

so have you actually had spotting today though???


----------



## Wish2BMom

well - not to be gross, but maybe? I put on black underwear and there's something on there but I can't tell if it's just from last night or what. Not really anything on the TP. Showering in a sec, so I guess we'll start the day anew in that area! haha (working from home has so many benefits - I don't have to roll out of bed and immediately get ready for the day! this will be LOVELY when I get preg!)


----------



## littlegirl87

Okay so I am to the point where I am kind of just posting random thoughts, but progesterone can make you hungry right? Because I always pack a lunch...like religiously to make sure that I am eating healthy and all that jazz. Well I was running late this morning and forgot so I decided oh what the heck and went to McDonalds (which I NEVER do) and I just scarfed down...no even kidding like totally engulfed a cheeseburger and medium fry...im actually embarrassed I ate it so fast lol. and I don't even feel disgustingly full like I normally would after eating something bad....please tell me its progesterone and not just that I am going to start eating more and getting fat lol


----------



## littlegirl87

Man I am so jealous! I would love to work from home!...well keep me posted! Im not going to be very productive for the rest of the day so ill be checking often!


----------



## littlegirl87

P.S. malinko is literally M.I.A.----MISSING IN ACTION AHHHHHHHH :wacko:

come back to us malinko! we miss you!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA so we're totally on the same page. I am to the point where I'm posting random thoughts too but I'm having so much fun! And this is WAY more fun than my actual work!

Post-shower update - CP is high and firm and there was a little bit of brown sludge in there. So yes, still spotting I suppose. I just read something that even right after conception, your cervix gets soft and squishy from all of the blood, getting ready to hold a baby and close up. But then FF will say 'oh X% of pregnancies have a firm cervix'. UGH! Whatever. 

Re: progesterone and eating a lot - you know, I don't know this but wouldn't be surprised. Though what I'd be less surprised is that you just treat yourself SO WELL all the time, that McD's sometimes is just HEAVEN and it's hard not to scoff that down once in awhile. (and to me, that's not a lot - that's a normal meal! haha! I was thinking you were going to write like 2 Big Macs and a large fry or something! Take it easy on yourself - you're fine!) That actually sounds amazing right now... I'm a total sucker for the power of suggestion so now I'm going to be obsessed with McD's until I get my paws on some.

AND I had the same thought about Malinko - she's going to need an hour to read through all of our posts when she does return! haha


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok so you know I am a nurse. But the one thing I TRUTHFULLY know NOTHING about is cervix position in relation to pregnancy. Im sure I could look it up or just step out of my office and ask a doc but eh whats the fun in that. However...I am pretty darn sure that a high and firm cervix is not the start of AF!!!! WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO TEST?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

IM DYING OVER HERE WITH ANTICIPATION!!!!

sorry about the McDonalds suggestion...it was good...the little I could taste since I ate it in 5 seconds anyway lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll probaby wait until tomorrow to test, if I can stand it. This spotting is still happening on the undies but when I 'go to the loo' - ain't nuthin' there! geez louise.

OOOOOHHHH - can you ask a doc?? They would probably say it's not a good indicator if you're only 12dpo. HA! I've never been able to say that before - 12dpo!


----------



## littlegirl87

I know right that is why I am thinking your longest lp EVER


ok so I asked a N.P. (not a doc but nurse practitioner) she says that all women's cervix are different but high is always a good sign. If its low then she would think period is coming but as far as the feeling of it no real info comes from that during early preg because everyone is different, but HIGH is good!!


----------



## littlegirl87

if you test tomorrow you better update me ASAP! :thumbup:...honestly though if you make it to 13dpo you would HAVE to test! I don't even have a 13 day lp ever! that is SUPER long! (I mean for us anyway!)

YIKES im excited! I am just praying to all high heavens that you get a bfp! I really think it would be a great sign of what is to come! WHOOP WHOOP! :bunny:


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies! Sorry...dh and I decided to take a long weekend and are traveling :) And so funny because I ate mcdonalds! It was delicious. Wish...you should go get some! So excited to hear af hasn't shown! Although...I will be deb by Downer and share my experience with you. Last month when I was late and got my hopes up....I had some brownish spotting when checking cp. I hope yours is from implantation . .but I don't want you to get super excited and then be let down.

Little...great temps! I'll be back on soon girls. Keep us updated! I'm there with little in the corner rooting for you! Hope you are the start to all of our bfps!

Nothing new for me. Feeling nothing. Having a beer and just relaxing! Talk soon!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko! great to hear from you! glad you are off relaxing and having fun! I am not even worried about my temps anymore at this point as last cycle my temps looked freaking AWESOME and nothing. So basically I am just keeping track to show my doctor and so I know when AF is going to start!

Hope you enjoy your weekend! Don't be too much of a stranger though we miss you when you are gone!! But seriously enjoy yourself and enjoy the beer!!!

lots of love :hugs: and :dust:!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh that's right! totally forgot about the mini-vaca!! HAVE FUN!! I would kill for some wine tonight but apparently I shouldn't...

and yo'ure not being Debby Downer, I totally get it! I know all of your experiences since January and you've been put through the ringer, that's why I'm trying to keep a straight head on. Even if I make it to tomorrow - I was 3 days 'late' in November, I think I made it out to 30dpo on New Years. I can't recall the spotting, though. Ugh, this is such a mind-warping thing. I wasn't tracking O dates then, so I don't know how long of LPs those were.

THANK YOU for asking the NP!! yeah, basically everything online says that CP differs so much for so many women that it's not really reliable.

wine and McD's.....I'm dreaming......:wine::munch:


----------



## littlegirl87

OH MY GOSH ladies!!!!! I just got a call from my Dr!!!! My progesterone at only 4 DPO was 8.6!!!! It only has to be 3 or above to be considered ovulation and that is at 7DPO!!! I AM having strong ovulation!!!! this is like GREAT news for me as my Dr was worried I might not really be ovulating but labs are GREAT!!! YAY!!! Maybe the little :spermy: will make it to the egg this month since we had :sex: 3 days in a row right before O!!!

FX

:dust:

sorry I am just so relieved to have a bit of good news and I know you 2 will understand!!!!!!

Wish keep your head up! Maybe this is the cycle for all of us!!!

ahhhhhhh lets all pray and keep everything crossed!!! WHOOP WHOOP

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: 

3 little bunnies for our 3 little tummies! (well mine isn't exactly little but yay!)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's AWESOME NEWS!!!! I'm so glad to hear that and I hope this helps quell any concerns for you from here on out!!
My fingers, toes, everything are crossed for you too!!!

so, a little funny and an example of my ditziness this week:
earlier today I asked one of my good friends/coworkers if he had found a 'sound proof method of self-motivation' b/c I was lacking it severely today. He replied with 'I don't even know what that means?' and even said the 'sound proof' part was confusing him. Anyway, we moved on to other things. I was just out setting up the sprinkler/watering my flowers when it FINALLY hit me that I meant 'FOOL PROOF'. HOLY CRAP!! ....sound proof....wth.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think we're about to post at the same time... :) good morning!

how are you feeling?? I'm so excited that you guys are getting into the 'zone'! Temps are looking good for both of you!

I still haven't tested, I'm such a wimp!! No more spotting since yesterday afternoon (though I maybe saw a few drops this morning, but nothing on the TP), temp is up .1, which is .5 more than usual this cd (well, usually I'm cd2 by now anyway). I've decided if nothing happens today, I'll test tonight with DH gets home from work so he's here too. A BFN is going to be so confusing if that's what I get, but I know if nothing continues to happen, then to just test later.

Malinko - I know we discussed how to tell our spouses and such and you said you just want him there when you do - now that an actual possible time is here, I want him here too! No frills and surprises, he's got to be a PART of this moment!
So at least that decision is done. HA!

Seriously - still no other symptoms besides being an airhead. Had a bit of a headache this morning but who knows if that is related and it's gone now. My left boob is kinda bothering me, like it doesn't like the feel of my tank top. But it's not sore at all. Otherwise, I'm the most boring maybe-pregnant person ever!


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - were you thinking of surprising DH in a special way or just have him there when you test? Do you know if you're going to tell anyone else or try to keep it all to yourself for 3 months?
now that this might be a reality or I can at least imagine it in more realistic terms, 3 months is going to be hard.


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning!
Wish i am SOOOOO glad to hear the :witch: has stayed away and I cant believe you have made it this long without testing! you are so brave! Oh and speaking of the airhead moment you had...i do stuff like that on a regular basis lol so i will never be able to tell if it is pregnancy brain or just that i have too much on my mind going on and i cant think and speak correctly lol

I would want DH to be there at the moment i test, but if not, because he goes to work an hour before i do in the morning so if by chance it doesn't work out that way i am going to take a picture of the positive test, get it printed off, get a card for him and tell him that he is going to be the BEST dad EVER and put the picture in the card and leave it in his truck when its parked at work! I have a key to get in....i just cant imagine the phone call I'd get once he opens it! lol

But most of the time i have tested and he has been there and its just another :bfn: I mean i always tell him when im planning on testing if i am and so its not like he wouldn't know i was taking the test and he might even ask about it but ill just try to ignore the question until he can get to his card and see the + HPT picture! Then i can write how im feeling instead of bursting into tears and not being able to say what i want. lol I am an Italian woman...emotions run high in my family lol so id be a mess

GOSH Wish I am so thrilled that you are where you are and i think this is awesome! I SOOOOOOOOOO am praying that you get your BFP!!!! Not only do you deserve it I just think its time for you to be done having to deal with the ups and downs of ttc! I will be incredibly happy for you!!! I cant wait to hear the good news!!!

FX and :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

oh and i wanted to ask you both....i know my temp is up and that is good, but is it weird that it has been exactly the same the last 3 mornings?? Just curious!

love :hugs: :bunny: and LOADS of :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh and I stalked both of your charts and they both look FANTASTIC!!! :thumbup:

EEEEKKKKK 

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

3 bunnies for us!!! PLEASE! Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! I don't know if 'brave' is the word I would use to describe me not testing!! I think it's just fear that I'll see the BFN. I guess more of a percentage of me is actually starting to believe this could be real so the thought of a BFN is crushing - like, 'why did you let yourself think that way? why would it happen now?? dummy!' Whereas on months I'm pretty sure I'm out, I'll test away to prove that out. Backwards thinking, for sure. Test when you're sure you're not pregnant!

That is the cutest plan!! I love that you're Italian and you already know your emotions will be high! I can see you crying, leaving the note on his car - someone else sees you and thinks you're leaving a Dear John letter! hahaha! 
I'm French and Irish, I think that's pretty stoic. I tend to hold my feelings and reactions in, especially about big things except excitement - I let that FLY. So this is going to be SO HARD. Hell, we have a bday party to go to tomorrow for 2 of our friends' little girls, they make it so it's an adult party too. It's going to SUCK not being able to tell anyone if we get a BFP! I tell ya, if AF shows, though - DH is going to have to carry me home. 
Like, can you imagine walking around your office and not telling anyone for 12 WEEKS??? AHHHH!!!

re: your temps - I always think it's strange when they plateau like that but at least they are staying high!! I was eating lunch with a friend of mine who has fertility issues and told her that I stopped temping after a few months and she agreed - she's been told by her RE that it doesn't help much more than tell you when you ovulated. So don't put toooooo much weight into it not fluctuating. I think it's also good to use at the end of the LP to see if your temps remain high, especially if your AF is late!

here's a little extra sprinkle for us all
:dust::dust::dust:
<3<3<3


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh gosh I know if someone sees me putting something in his vehicle they will think i am some crazy girl lol oh well I wont care what anyone thinks of me at that point i am sure!

as far as keeping it a secret I wont tell most people, but because our families (as in our parents and siblings) both know we are trying I would probably tell them. I mean once it was confirmed by a blood test. My nurse at my doctor's office told me I wouldn't need it to be confirmed by a blood test if i didn't want and i was like OH NO I WILL have it confirmed by a blood test lol...im a freak like that....its definitely the nurse in me though! I would tell our parents first and then maybe tell siblings but that is it! I don't want people knowing before 12 weeks...i just know too many things COULD happen between then. Now the chances of them happening are slim (in my opinion simply because i haven't had miscarriages or anything ive just never been pregnant but still) but i dunno i just want to wait to tell work and friends and things like that until it was a little further along but i probably couldn't keep it back from immediate family! (we are all super close)

I can't even tell you how thrilled i will be if you get your :bfp:!! But if not for some weird reason (which i cant imagine) I would be carried out of the party too. Its weird cause im not a huge drinker. I was kind of when i was younger but now i just enjoy an occasional drink. after last cycle when AF started i actually got drunk. It was just too much.

you are right about the temps though. They are up quite a bit and im good with that! Hopefully they stay up! The only reason i temp so much is because my doc likes to see them and then i know FOR sure when i ovulated and when the stupid :witch: is coming!

Please let us know what your test results are! and don't beat yourself up if you do happen to get a :bfn: which i don't think you will, but if you do don't kill yourself over letting yourself have a little positive thinking! Faith in things and hope are what get us through our days. If you lose all hope then that's not good either! Just remember its ok to get a little excited even if it ends up in disappointment you had a SUPER long LP and there is no way if i were in your shoes that i wouldn't be thinking i was finally pregnant as well!

But on a happy note i am feeling nothing but good things for you!!!

Prayers will be continued!!!

:bunny: dance Wish! Your little :bunny: is probably growing in your tummy as we chat!!! :thumbup:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls! Wish....getting excited for you! I remember last month when dh and I talked about getting a test for the next day and I just couldn't do it. The fact that I was late was telling enough and I just knew if I was pregnant, I would continue to be late. I would have rather gone to the bathroom 50 times a day to check than see a bfn. It's like once you think you COULD be then you don't want to test. Next time I'll probably wait until 4 or 5 days past! However, last month I did find an old test an decided to use it I think on 10 or 11 dpo and it was negative which was another reason I held off on testing.

I'm feeling nothing as usual. Had a few drinks with friends last night and have decided to relax completely from here on out. It WILL happen for us all.....it's just a matter of timing. I've been hearing SO many stories of people trying and not able to get pregnant and they finally quit trying and get pregnant. I tempted this morning...3 times...not sure why. Guess I didn't like the number I saw! First temp was 97.7, second one a minute later was 97.9 and then laid back down for 3 hours and it was 98.0. I'm not even recording today's :)

Little....I think your temps are fine! I'd rather have steady then up and down :) as you said though....the only thing they are really useful for is to confirm ovulation and a "high chance" of pregnancy if they remain elevated for 18 days.

Be back soon to check on your friends! Wish....I'm very excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok - you just brought out a little giggle and some tears with your last sentiment!! :hugs:

ughhh - I want DH to get out of work early so I can test now! haha
FF is playing with my mind too - I have 56 'points' on that scale they have, the highest I've ever had. And that's with barely any symptoms. And it says that 76% of pregnancies have been tested before 13dpo. Or however they say that. So basically I have a 76% chance that, if positive, it would show today.

Yeah, I'm definitely calling the doc for a blood test, just to confirm and get next steps. I think I get some 'extra' care b/c I'm, as they call it, of advanced age for pregnancy. That's nice, huh? Whatever, take care of me and mini me all you want!

I think I'm on the same path as you re: telling people. I will definitely tell my folks and my sister. We'll HAVE to tell DH's Dad, he lives here and will know SOMETHING is up if I'm not having wine on the weekends! I make myself out to be such a wino but I don't get drunk either unless it's a special occasion and we're both throwing caution to the wind for the night. Or we're just feeling silly and playing board games and stuff into the wee hours of the night - those are the best nights! But overall, I'm done with the 'drunk' stage. That said, everyone knows I love wine and will have a glass or two at BBQ's and such. So tomorrow I'm just going to have to say I'm hungover or not feeling great or something. 

Other than that, it'll be hard. Especially since all of my family is down in NC and we can't squeal about it together in person!! There are a couple of friends I might tell sooner than 12 weeks but we'll see. I'm VERY nervous about a miscarriage - I think they are more common than you think, from what I've heard. Almost all of my friends have had at least one, others have had some other horror stories like losing the baby (or babies, in one case) after the first trimester. Not to be Debbie Downer, as Malinko says, but if I am preg, this is just the beginning of the worry.... blah! But I'll take it!


----------



## malinko

Wish....I just looked at your chart. Littles chart threw me for a loop last month so I want to be careful....but that dip on 10 dpo and rise on 11 looks great! Ahhh!


----------



## Wish2BMom

malinko - that's EXACTLY how I'm feeling!! I would much rather go to the bathroom 50x, which I'm definitely averaging right now, than test once and see a BFN!! You hit that nail on the head!
Though I guess it's a fairly safe bet at 13dpo. But again, second-guessing myself on O date and all that jazz. But I'm VERY happy that the spotting seems to have stopped!

just so you know, if I HAPPEN to be - I had drinks on 2, 3, 5, 6 and 7dpo (gawd that sounds like a lot but 3dpo was by far the most at my company meeting - the others were a glass of wine here or there) but nothing since and IF things are going on and implantation happened 10dpo, then I believe I'm fine. We actually went out to dinner last night b/c we lost power and couldn't cook and I just had water, juuuuust in case! 

Go on with your bad, relaxed self and enjoy!! it WILL happen for ALL of us!!! I'm very jealous of your extra long weekend as I stare at my data file I'm putting together!


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANKS!!! yeah, they aren't crazy temps by any means, definitely not triphasic but I know not everyone is. I actually tried to lookup what they 'should' be or how far from normal or whatever. I think that's a futile search. But I do think I read awhile ago that .4 and more above your normal range is good!

that's what's killing me about this whole thing - my 'signs' are kinda meh - no super crazy temps, spotting but no bleeding, nothing else of note. DAMMIT body, just give me a sign so I KNOW when I test, it'll just be confirming what I already know!


----------



## littlegirl87

You girls are both killing me!
Wish my thought is this. Your LP's are normally 9, 10, or 11 days....NEVER 13...and you had cramps, with spotting, and its now gone. Your temp is up as far as im concerned...i don't expect mine to be drastically high when my time comes...that is too easy and NOTHING in my life ever comes that easy! I think (and hope and pray) that you will get your :bfp: and im TICKLED PINK for you! :bunny:

malinko...I am beyond jealous that you are off having fun and not at work! lol I would kill for a vacation but its hard for me to even get 1 day off in the summer as this tends to be my busiest time of year. POOP lol

I also am not having any signs really other than i have had a few dizzy spells (non low blood sugar related) and that isn't really normal for me. I did have one when i ovulated which I KNOW was when i ovulated just because of that spell. Then last night i had some and then this morning i have had a few. its weird, but who knows what i could be from. I am thinking 7DPO is too early for anything anyway so perhaps i am just congested and dizzy from allergies or something.

hope you are both having a lovely day! I am at work and wishing i was home lol but hey at least its FRIDAY! Hopefully i will find lots to do this weekend to keep me busy and that will get me through until Monday and ill be 10 DPO then...the wait will be a lot less at that point! yippee!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

I am SO FREAKING GROSSED OUT right now that I could not possibly discuss this with anyone else but the two of you, but ok the last 4 days ish i have had like LOADS of creamy cm. Now normally I will notice a tiny bit of CM in my panties or something maybe right before O or right before AF, but i am talking since Tuesday i will go to the bathroom and have a spot of creamy cm in my panties that makes me not even want to pull them back up. It is so disgusting. I seriously don't know what to do? I have never experienced anything like this before. this is also going to be TMI but i know its not a yeast infection...no itching, no pain, no burning...just this like white-ish slippery shiney looking gunk in my panties and its disgusting

i am so embarrassed about it. I have been like hiding my panties in the laundry until the next morning in hopes that DH doesn't see it! that is how bad! what can i do???????

SOOOOOOOO sorry as i know this is completely disgusting but i am completely disgusted (which never happens) i feel so gross :( EWWWWW


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish you are going to have to come back soon and update me.....Im like having a panic attack over here waiting to find out what you find out!

FX

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOAHHHHHHHHHH!!! Creamy CM is GOOD!! And your dizzy spells might be too! 7dpo is a perfectly fine day to be implanting, it's supposed to happen between 6-12!! I hear ya, though - sometimes it's so abundant, I have to take a piece of TP and wipe my panties off! GAG! 

No real updates here - checked CP in the shower again and it's still high. Only got a tiny little spot of brown on the tip of my finger. I had a bit on TP after that, probably b/c I was poking around. But nothing anywhere else. That's what weird too - not even any CM. Though I read that early preg CM may be like it is right before AF - small amount and sticky. If I have anything, that's what I have. 

So Monday is 10dpo for you - when is AF usually do? EEEE!! I can't wait for you girls to come back from the weekend and be where I am!

yeah, I haven't been able to come on quite as much today b/c my goal is not to work ANOTHER night until 9:30/10 on these files!! they need to get out the door! BUT, we just had a meeting and succumbed to the fact that we aren't getting them all out today, so that means this chick isn't working late tonight. Oh how I would love a glass of wine after my test - either result!!

I'll definitely keep you girls updated!


----------



## littlegirl87

Sounds fantastic! So do you get this creamy cm every month??

I am just totally grossed out by my own body lol. Wow you are 13 DPO and not even a sign of AF or spotting and your cervix is still high!

if you don't get a :bfp: ill be in total shock...seriously...

PLEASE KEEP ME POSTED!!! Ill be checking in regularly!

:bunny: in your tummy alright! :thumbup:

oh yes and the :witch: is due Thursday for me....*sigh* i want to hope that she wont show but then that would be a little too dangerous for me so im counting on her being here right on time

FX

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Uggghhhh spotting worse. I'll keep u updated. :(


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh no....no no no no no no....please tell me that its not happening. I have been so freaking excited for you all day...NO

PLEASE have a good update for me next time you post....

FX
prayers for GL

:hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, friend - BFN. :(
Pretty sure the witch is going to be here tomorrow. I'll keep you posted though. 

Re: creamy CM & me - no, I don't usually get that much after O, unless it's right after a run. Then it's definitely gross!!

:hugs: & <3


----------



## malinko

Stupid witch...sorry wish :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, m. You were right to warn me. I can't believe I fell for it, I feel kinda gullible, though I know that's silly bc no one was playing a trick on me! Ugh. 
So yes, the witch is in full force now. 
I hope you ladies have great weekends and have lots of fun relaxation time. :) Monday brings us closer to your possible BFPs!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh wish I am soon terribly sorry! I feel like a terrible friend because I was so freaking excited for you and I helped you believe and I'm so sorry. I promise I totally 110% know how it feels to think it's finally happening for you and the she shows. I wish I could give you a real hug right now!!! I'm feeling for you though girl :hugs: 

Go to that party and enjoy a whole bottle of wine you absolutely freaking deserve it!

Keep your head up and stay strong! My heart hurts for you love but one of these days very soon it's going to happen for real!!!

Lots of love and :hugs: your way!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

You are so NOT a terrible friend b/c you believed!! stop that nonsense right now!

How is everyone feeling today???

malinko - I have no idea what to make of your temps! you must feel nuts. Are you feeling anything?
little - your temps look good! any niggles for you?

afm - I've had the weirdest cycle ever. Definitely started Saturday, definitely flowed until yesterday afternoon around 3, then I've basically stopped. I AT LEAST have 3 solid days, usually 4, not a day and a half! I would totally chalk it up to having spotted for 4 days beforehand, but that wasn't enough spotting to make up for the flow I usually have. I'm calling the docs today to set up my appts, I guess I can mention it.

all in all - still had a great weekend. Much too short, but filled with friends and festivities. I hope you all did too - I thought of you both. 
:hugs: thank you for the support, as always. You are two of the best! <3


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Wish - I don't ever try to make anything out of my charts anymore :) I'm guessing af will be here tomorrow or Wednesday though. The past few months I have had abnormally light periods as well. I had terrible cramps and a heavy flow before going on bc. That helped with the cramps, but still had them some. The first and second days were the worst and I lived on 800mg ibuprofen. I had a couple of days of a heavy flow and then a few days of a lighter type flow. Total of 5 to 6 days probably. Since going off bc (a few months after actually) I have some cramps but nothing like I used to and don't have a flow near like what I used to either. Nothing too heavy (at least the last few months) and nothing that lasts very long. I'll be anxious to see if you doctor says anything about that. I've decided to relax the next month or two and then think about going on to a specialist now that my doctor is gone. 

Little - - how are you feeling?

We had a great weekend. Got home yesterday and I am exhausted. Having another long weekend this coming weekend as we have some family flying in on Thursday. Looking forward to another short week :)

How are both of your gardens/flowers doing???? I didn't plant a garden, but did plant some flowers that are doing great! My hanging baskets on the other hand are not doing very well :( 

Okay, guess I should get busy this morning! Talk to you girls soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - I stumped the doc! I told her everything that has happened since last Tuesday and she goes, "...well I'm confused by this!! let me call Dr XX and see what she thinks. I'd hate to have you come in for bloodwork and have it not be valid or have to do it all over again." So I don't really know what that means, but she's checking to see what next steps are. Unfortunately, b/c AF started on a Saturday, I wasn't able to call the first day of AF and get things started. So I'm not sure if that has anything to do with things - she said 'if it's cd3 or 4, I don't think that makes a difference'. So, more to come...

yeah, my cycles are usually M, H, M, L, L and then spotting 2 days later. I told her I'm not really complaining that it's already over, but just really confused overall. Esp with being a few days late last week. But told her I did take a test and it was BFN, soooo....who knows. Ahhhh the human body.

The garden is doing great, actually!! the Brussels sprout plants are blooming nicely and the tomato plants are starting to climb! I planted the cucumbers in a different section of the garden this year to see if they would do better but they are still pretty underwhelming. We'll see, maybe they are late bloomers!
Most of my flowers are doing well - there's one plant in one of the planters out front that's not doing well, but there's another one in that planter taking over, so it still looks nice! The hanging ones NEVER do well for me! I don't know how businesses that have them hanging outside and flourishing do it!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

alright....where are you little??? I hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## malinko

Exactly little....where are you?!?! I hope everything is okay with you too and hoping that you are just off from work and relaxing :) Or...its just a crazy day at work for you. Come back to us :)


----------



## malinko

Little???? We miss you!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I miss our bundle of happiness and giddiness!! :bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls! Just wanted to say hello!!! And little...I'm still looking for you! I'm starting to feel like I am stalking you :)

Wish, how are you feeling?

Today is 13dpo. I'm guessing this is going to be my new normal instead of a 12 day luteal phase. When checking cervix this morning, it is very watery and then some brownish cm when checking cervix. So, guessing she'll be here tomorrow. For once...I'm at peace with it!


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning bnb besties!

No worries I am still alive and everything is fine! lol forgot I had a conference all day yesterday or I would have warned you! but not to worry you wont be getting rid of me that easily!

Wish I am glad to hear that you are doing well and seem to not be in the dark dumps where I would normally be! :hugs: Hopefully they can get your tests going and see what is going on!

malinko I looked at you chart and your temps look good! Hope it means something awesome for you! I will definitely keep my FX!!

DH submitted his semen for sperm anaylsis on Saturday so we should be getting that report back soon! Af is due on Thursday for me and when she starts ill be calling my Dr to set up my next round of tests. Oh boy...

I am catholic (goes with the whole Italian family thing lol) I am not one of the really strict ones or anything I actually don't go to church as much as I used to when I was younger, but I did some research into the saint of TTC. We believe in praying to saints to help us pray to God basically. Now this is not something I have ever really done in my life or anything, but I really don't want to have to go through more tests. I get tests done all the time just for my diabetes and I am hoping to not have to add these to the list. So I started praying to St. Gerard. I am not expecting anything out of the ordinary. As a matter of fact I am expecting AF to arrive right on time. I haven't even thought about testing. but I have been hoping and praying as much as possible just incase, but like I said I am not getting my hopes up.

yesterday I had a headache that wasn't bad but just annoying. I have had quite a bit of reflux and maybe felt a little queasy but like wish said last week that also happens to me from time to time toward when AF is going to arrive so I am not thinking anything of it. The only out of the ordinary thing that happened to me was Saturday morning 8DPO when I got out of bed I almost hit the floor. I just got up to pee really quick and I haven't ever felt that dizzy in my life. It hasn't really happened since then but I literally had to grab the bathroom door edges to keep myself in a standing position. But hey that was a one time thing so its probably nothing! 

My temps are slowly dropping so that also might mean af is right around the corner. It is so strange because I am WANTING this to be my cycle and WANTING to be pregnant SOOOO bad, but I keep trying to talk myself out of everything. So ill be expecting AF by the end of this week for sure!

How are the both of you today?!

Missed you both over the weekend and yesterday! Hopefully we can talk a bit today as I am not enjoying my work schedule lol

:hugs: love and :dust: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello lovely ladies! Little, so glad you're back with us!! 2 days is FAR too long for either of you to be MIA! haha Unless it's expected over the weekend and we are warned ahead of time! :) now who's the stalker??

malinko - I'm so glad you're at peace with everything this month. There's always a chance that's implantation or just light bleeding, but I'm going to play it straight this month and say if you're not feeling it, then if it happens, it'll be a pleasant surprise for all of us! Yesterday when you said you were going to relax from TTC, did you mean take a step back and not try? Or just becoming more zen about it all?

little - so, I love your thoughts about your commitment to praying to the angels. I grew up Catholic but am much less so now (don't go to church and have questions and such about all of the structure and rules) but I try to live my life to be as good of a person as I can be. But I cannot tell you the warmth I just felt when you said the angel's name that you're praying to - that was my Mom's father's name, Gerard. He passed away when I was only 4 months old, but I am lucky enough to have a flashing memory of him playing the 'hand stacking' game with me. Apparently he had a gorgeous voice and would sing Ava Maria at church when my Mom was younger. :) so your story touched me! Thank you! And may he grant all of our wishes!!!

nope, not down in the dumps here - it would have to be huge for me to get too far down and this being the norm, really, I'm ok. Was frustrated Friday night, for sure. The doc called back today and said we are going to wait another cycle to do my tests since this month's cycle was so off - they don't want the results to be skewed by anything and then have me take them again, so we're just going to wait until next cycle. I'm thankful on one hand - less tests and less out of pocket $, but then frustrated again b/c it's another whole month. Oh well. I have a lot of travel coming up so this month is probably out the window anyway, as far as timing. But we'll see what happens.


----------



## littlegirl87

Gosh I know how you feel about the waiting part...a month feels like an eternity!

I also am what they would call now a "bad catholic" I do question so much of the rules and things like that. I was made to go to church and participate as a child, and its not that I don't believe in God or any of that stuff just not as strong in the catholic faith as I once was, but I figured hey praying to a saint couldn't hurt! Glad that his name and such brought back good memories for you! :hugs:

Praying is really the only hope I have left for this cycle....I mean I continue to pray HARD, but I keep telling myself it wont happen...no way...

Blah...guess im not very cheerful today. Sorry friends!

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

You never know! I hope your temps skyrocket tomorrow morning! I'm happy that you'll be getting more test results soon too - that'll help figuring out your next steps should this month not pan out.
BUT, I'm still hopeful for you - 2 more days until we know! 1 more day for malinko! :)
:af::hug::bunny::bunny::friends:
:dust::dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

well thanks Wish I just don't want to even think it could be possible right now. 

I do have some weird things going on though. I usually have a 12 day LP so one would think that since I am 11 DPO that my cervix would be moving down and such. Well I went to check cervix today and literally could almost not feel it. Its SUPER high and still having creamy CM. The other thing is I am slightly nauseous on and off starting on Sunday afternoon. I was really hungry so I started eating lunch and I felt sick about half way through. Since then I have been feeling just a tiny bit sick to my stomach off and on. But its not like terrible its more just like if I thought about it enough I could probably vomit. And I keep getting a lot of saliva in my mouth like I would normally get right before I would get sick. Sorry if this is TMI but its really weird and I just feel like poop. Having slight cramping. Not unusual for now as AF should start any day here, but the weird thing about that is it gets really intense after I eat??? what in the world does that mean??

so confused. Still not reading anything into anything because I am just sure that being pregnant is not in my future. Just thought id share a little about what is going on.....because it seems strange


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmmmmmmmmmmm.................

this nausea of yours makes me very excited. 

this is me on the inside: :happydance::wohoo:

I would not be shocked if, like when you O'ed, implantation knocked you on your butt this weekend and now you're feeling things. But having just come off of my own high-then-disappointment, I'm VERY shy to make any hopeful statements!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

I am thinking that I am just losing it or something. I actually wondered if I was getting sick for real like the stomach flu but I guess Im not. Checked temp and it was 99.5....but post O I don't think that is high for me during the day. So maybe im just losing my marbles. 

Im sure its nothing and im SURE the :witch: will be here on time. Just wish I didn't feel like this. Do you know what im talking about the saliva thing though? like right before you get sick and you get like a rush of saliva in your mouth and then your throat gets all tight?? I don't have the throat tight part but the saliva is there and that is the only way I can explain it. very strange....


this is going to sound crazy but I almost wish :witch: would just come early so I could not even start to think about the "what if's"


----------



## malinko

Girls....I'm SO frustrated with myself. I'm doing exactly what I told myself I WOULDN'T do!!! Slap me :)

So, this morning I was confident af would be here tomorrow. I had the exact same morning as I did on 13dpo last month. Checked cervix....brownish tint cm when checking it. This morning I have just felt off. Little...I'm not as bad as you but just not right. I was "so hungry" this morning that I felt a little nauseous. I didn't take my vitamins this morning, so I know that wasn't the problem. Drank my sweet tea like I always do but seemed to have to pee more than normal this morning. So, of course...I get to reading into that. I've had a bit of a headache today, my cyst on my breast seems to be more sore than normal and then my stomach just doesn't feel right. I haven't eaten lunch just because food doesn't sound good. Little - I did the same thing as you. I took my temperature just to see what it was....knowing that it means NOTHING! I have two thermometers and used one orally and then used one vaginally. They say vaginally is about 1 degree higher than oral. It was exact. Oral was 98.4 and vaginally was 99.4. I don't normally take post o temps during the day - - but of course I think "WOW...those are high!" STOP IT DUMMY!!!! It means NOTHING! You are repeating 13dpo from last month with the cm! UGH!

I KNOW af will be here tomorrow. Why do I left that "hope" get to me?!?! Sorry for the rant. I know I am being ridiculous!


----------



## littlegirl87

You are NOT being ridiculous! I am feeling the SAME way. Its not like REALLY sick or nauseous or anything but I am hungry and when I eat I feel like crap, and every now and then I just think ughhh I could maybe get sick, but not like the actual feeling in my stomach just like I could throw up. I don't know how to explain it other than I just don't feel good, but its not like its TERRIBLE or anything its just weird! and tired and heachache...I don't know. I really don't want to read into it but its definitely different! and 13dpo is quite a few days there considering you don't normally have much longer of an LP than that!

just get me off thinking about this already! I refuse to even let myself think maybe....but then again cervix position is weird today and still having creamy cm?

I don't know....I hate this game its not fun anymore lol


----------



## malinko

My cervix has been high and somewhat soft today too. And....it feels like it is closed. Again, I know it will change tomorrow but man is it messing with me! I at least had my mind off things for awhile this morning just browsing the internet but man....I'm tired and all I want to do is take a nap now. And just the thought of food sounds good but then I feel nauseous. AF just come already please?!?! This is cruel and unusual punishment :)


----------



## littlegirl87

high, soft, and closed?? with nausea/but hungry...OMG seriously already...you have to be pregnant right? I mean I know I am not supposed to get optimistic about anything especially after last month for me and what Wish just went through, but 13 DPO with all of that stuff going on?!?!

I mean at least you are 13DPO and having those symptoms...I am only 11DPO so I feel like whatever going on with my body is definitely just pre AF and there is no way in hell im pregnant....

but jeeze malinko.......I mean that sounds REALLY GOOD!!


----------



## malinko

Nah....the cervix changes SO quickly and with the brownish cm when checking cm is present....I'm not convinced. But I'm telling you....this dull headache and wanting to take a nap are about to get the best of me!!!! AF will make her lovely appearance tomorrow.....I promise!


----------



## littlegirl87

well I truly hope she doesn't but I cant blame you for feeling that way. I am right there with you only I have 2 or 3 more days to wait until she comes. Its funny because FF gave me the best score of :sex: timing I have had since we started trying with charting....and I thought this is great we are going to have a shot. But I just wont let myself believe I even have a chance this month.

boo :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

You guys are SO WEIRD, how could you POSSIBLY think you're preggo?? (I'm making today opposite day so I don't get all excited and jinx you - I'm a big believer of the 'jinx'!!) 

so let me be Debbie Downer then so your bodies will WANT to prove me wrong!! :thumbup:
I had a dull headache come over me on Friday and I always get terrible fatigue the night before AF. My CP was high/medium and about medium firmness.

THAT SAID...
I cannot argue against all the nausea, high and out of reach/soft CPs and creamy cm going on though! those sound positive!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Please keep posting updates!!!!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I hope your reverse psychology works but I'm being the Debbie downer here. The brown tinged cm around the cervix says it all for me :) Thanks though for trying to trick my body :)

I'd like to go take a nap.....


----------



## littlegirl87

You are both silly!
At least you get the spotting before....I seriously don't get anything. Its all or nothing for me. SUPER irritating!

I hope you are able to trick my body Wish! I hope I am tricking my body by trying to ignore the symptoms I hope it decides that I cant ignore it and makes them a lot stronger or sends a very positive sign and says HELLO LADY YOU ARE PREGNANT!

that is my prayer haha wont come true but it cant hurt to want it to happen right?

AF will be here soon enough im sure!

Malinko you have to let us know what tomorrow brings ASAP!!! Just saying ill be impatient about it...fair warning....

"dear Lord, please let there be a little :bunny: in our tummies"


----------



## malinko

"IF" (actually when) she shows should be in the morning. I'll be on first thing to post that I'm spotting or that it has started. I just had a short lived "cramp" so guessing cramps are about to start.


----------



## malinko

Well, temp dropped .3 degrees this morning and is at the coverline. Cervix is low (sometimes firm/sometimes soft???) and slightly open. Nothing yet but it is still early. I'll be surprised if I make it out of the house before it starts. Keep you updated.

Little....look at those temps!


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning chick-a-dees
I am not getting too excited about anything temp wise. I mean don't get me wrong I am glad that they are still up and if it continues to stay up I will maybe let myself feel a little excitement, but not until like Saturday when I am 15DPO and temp is still up. Last month I had a 13 day LP and temp was up quite a bit on 13DPO and then did a nose dive on 14DPO and she arrived right on schedule!

Don't get me wrong I know we gave ourselves the best chance we ever have this month with timing and everything and my labs came back strong that I ovulated and things look really good, but I just cant even imagine it happening. I REALLY want it more than anything and each day that I wake up and my temp is elevated I will continue to pray as hard as I can that we finally succeeded but I just don't think its possible for me. But that doesn't mean I wont pray and hope like hell I am wrong!

Now like I said even if temp is still up on Friday morning (I would be 14DPO) I will have a little thought that it might be happening, and will plan on testing on Saturday (15DPO) if temp is still up that moring then I would pretty much know that I was going to get a positive because I have NEVER had an LP that was longer than 13 days, but I am not getting my hopes up!

I do still have this weird nauseous feeling going on, but its not like super intense or anything its just weird. Its kind of like reflux or something but more nauseous feeling with it. Still not reading anything into it! Cervix is still high and soft...its like so high that I cant tell if its open or not I can barely feel it at all, and still creamy cm so maybe all of that is good. I am SUPPOSED to start AF tomorrow, but I will guess either tomorrow or Friday.

Hope you ladies are both doing well! Malinko I am sorry to hear that your temp dropped but just remember you aren't out until she shows!!!! :hugs:

Wish how are you doing? How are the flowers and the garden? Mine are doing pretty well as we have had rain here the last few days, but I don't think it is supposed to rain today so I will get to water them when I get home! Maybe the flower thing will work for me....lol but again doubt it!

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful morning! 

:hugs: love and :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

I will just add...if I make it to Saturday (6/28) 15DPO that is my grandparents 65th wedding anniversary! They weren't able to have children so they adopted 3 and I must say I am the LUCKIEST girl in the world to get to call them Grandma and Grandpa! They have done so much for me in my life and I am BEYOND thankful that they choose my mother as their daughter!

It would be the BIGGEST blessing to get a :bfp: that day, but I wont count on it! At least I wont be as sad because I get to celebrate them that day! :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls! malinko - I'm so sorry about the nosedive. :( Such a good indicator so you know what you're in for for the day (that was me Sat before I even got out of bed to see AF) so I guess you can prep yourself while still somewhat in dreamland. Booooooooo. Man, I feel like this is such a lottery and we all get to scratch off our tickets once a month.
BUT - let us know if nothing happens!! My fingers are always crossed until she actually shows her stupid face.

little - glad you're still feeling crappy!! haha - I mean that with love and hope, of course!
How much creamy CM are you getting? abundant still or just any that you see, even if a little, is on the creamy side?

I'm doing great over here - ran the Corp Challenge 3.5 in Boston last night with some coworkers and was SO happy to see that some of them were inspired enough to run either some or all of it, after they were completely expecting to just walk the whole thing with the other coworkers! Some even caught the bug enough to either go sports bra shopping today or just make a plan to get back into it and lose some weight. It was very cool to see!
My flowers are doing pretty well - I've lost 2 out of the 12 that I planted but the others seem to be striving! I think we're finally getting rain here today, a thunderstorm! I can't wait! And maybe one tomorrow. The garden is doing well too! I can't wait for some fresh veggies from the GAHden!

I hope you girls are having a good morning. I really really really really hope that AF stays away for BOTH of you!! malinko - today is your day, keep us updated!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww - cool story about your grandparents!! if it's possible, I hope EVEN MORE that you get your BFP that day!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish! I love hearing that you helped get people to get out and be active! It is so important and definitely lacking in today's society! Thanks for the wishes for the crappy feeling as well! I actually wish it would get worse so I could like KNOW FOR SURE lol but I am totally expecting AF anyway so not going to worry about it!

As far as the creamy cm it is not as much as it was a few days ago, but definitely still there especially when I check my cervix! I wish I could tell if it was open or not or what is going on there but I literally can barely reach it! and the only reason I could tell it was soft today was because the little portion I could feel was only slightly harder than the other tissue up there...but again im only 12dpo today so it probably all means nothing.

I cant wait for fresh veggies either! mmmmmmm I LOVE BLT's! With summer tomatoes of course! Yipee! :bunny:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls. Well, I went back and read my posts last month. I think FF changed something on me. I was just sure I had made it to 14dpo...but looking back at the charts, it was only 13dpo. I seriously couldn't have missed something up like that....so I am blaming it on FF friend :) When I got my crosshairs for this month, I noticed it also took away my crosshairs for last month (no coverline) so I am guessing that is when it also changed my dpo and ovulation date.

Anyhoo...on the morning on what would have been 14dpo - but quickly turned into cd1, I had a light flow but had some light red on the tp when I would wipe. I put a liner on that day. However....nothing yet! Wish, you are right....the temperature is a BIG indication of what is about to happen, and I know that it is coming but want to be in denial about it. 

This is a dumb question.....and I probably sound really weird as I check my cervix like 20 times a day when af is near. So, does your cervix move before/after going pee? I checked it this morning and it seemed low, firm and open. I checked it later in the shower thinking....she's probably on her way now that I have been up and moving a bit. It seemed higher, a little softer, and only slightly open....if not closed. Then again later, it was still somewhat high but was feeling a little more open. Getting a light amount of tannish cm when checking cervix but that is it. 

I KNOW she is coming today and it is just a matter of when. Ugh!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish! I am hoping that as well!

malinko...you know I am absolutely not an expert at cervix checking but I do know that you are supposed to make sure to empty your bladder before checking! Hope that helps some?

and I know again im not supposed to be optimistic, but you didn't actually drop below the coverline....again....you aren't out until she SHOWS!!! Just saying...:hugs:

my fx she stays FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR FAR away!


----------



## Wish2BMom

So I've had the same CP question, though I don't check it as much but here's my take - I think it has to do with the position you're in when you check it. I do think it's a squirrelly thing BUT I've noticed that if I check it in the shower, it's in one spot. If I check it right after the shower, putting my foot up on a drawer in the bathroom instead of the little shelf in the shower (slightly different heights), it's somewhere else. I think I've read that you should check it in the same place every day, I'm assuming to avoid this kind of confusion. But I am definitely convinced it jumps around based on what your body has done in the last 30 seconds too. :) that's probably wrong, but it's a slippery little sucker. I wouldn't be surprised if flexing those internal muscles to pee moved it around a bit.


----------



## malinko

Little - I forgot to touch on your grandparents anniversary! I'm so sorry!!! That is so amazing! Congratulations to your grandparents. Unfortunately, it is nearly unheard of anymore to hear of 65 years! I will say a prayer that you make it to 15dpo and get your bfp on their special day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

midday check-in - what's going on, malinko? and how are you feeling? still headachey and fatigued or has that subsided? weird nausea/hungry feeling still there? BBs any veinier? haha oh the things our bodies will do...

how are you holding up, little?

I'm bored today. I don't feel like doing anything, certainly not working. I have nothing to google since I'm only cd5...I would love to take a sick day and just hang out for the rest of the day on the deck and read my mags and a book. Ahhhhhhhh....
:coolio:


----------



## malinko

Good mid-day check in! With where I am at in my cycle...I'm always on here, so Wish - keeping checking in :)

So far...nothing. No headache, kind of fatigued but not like yesterday. I didn't get to eat lunch yesterday and so eat like no other at dinner as I was so hungry. Not sure if I ate too much or what (I know I ate too much) but was HUGE after eating if I didn't suck in my gut (looked like I had a baby bump!) but I felt TERRIBLE and miserable. After laying down a bit, it was better.

Haven't eaten yet today....not really all that hungry. Wonder if I will feel nauseous after I eat? Nothing going on with the boobs. My cyst is still pretty tender. I thought that was subsiding earlier this morning, but just checked and its still sore.

The waiting game continues.....


----------



## littlegirl87

it is a slippery little sucker wish you are totally right! and it does move depending on time of day and what you are doing!

malinko thank you for the kind words! I know what you mean though that no one has a 65th wedding anniversary anymore and it would be a wonderful day to remember! I have so much respect for them because not being able to have children back then was a huge deal and my grandma just decided that it wasn't going to stop her and they were able to adopt! It would mean more to me than anything so that would just really be awesome, but again im not getting my hopes up!

That is crazy what is going on with you malinko! maybe she will stay away! maybe this is it for you!! keep updating PLEASE!!!!!

ive got a bit of a headache now, but nothing serious just slightly annoying


----------



## malinko

Well, I have been stalking late hpt charts this morning. I just found one where the temp was just barley above coverline on 13dpo, on coverline on 14dpo, and then shot up on 15dpo - and got a bfp.

Guess I will wait to see what the rest of today does and temp tomorrow. 

Who am I kidding???? It's coming...I know it is. UGH!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love stalking those charts b/c it just proves that ANYTHING is possible, these temps don't mean a ton day to day and honestly, they usually don't mean much until they are in the rearview mirror! We really want them to tell the future, but they really only ever tell the past. Thus, the waiting/mind/insanity game continues!!!

boo for headaches - they are so annoying any day of the cycle!

so just so I'm clear - you're on 14dpo, right, malinko? and you've never made it this far?? if nothing shows, do you know when you want to test? is there a day where you feel you would have implanted? like something happened out of the norm (like I'm already convinced of little's fainting episode this weekend...) that you'd think would point to that? how many consecutive questions can I ask in a row? ;)


----------



## littlegirl87

I know I love looking at the charts too! I get so excited...UGH just want I don't need is to get excited!

So I am still having the nauseous feeling and it is getting a little more intense. I ate lunch and was REALLY hungry but after I ate I started feeling a bit sick, and now I have had a few waves of it where I thought I might need to lean over a trash can, but they are SUPER short and almost just feel like really intense reflux. I wasn't having much cramping this morning, but I am now. Its weird but over the last few days I have noticed that after I eat I seem to be cramping worse? have either of you ever heard of something like that? Its weird.

malinko I cant believe that you are on 14DPO and no :witch:....I mean lets think about this girls 15DPO is actually starting to be considered a LONG LP...If I remember correctly you have had some 11 and 12 LP's also??? so 15DPO would be like INSANE!!!

That is how I am feeling about mine anyway....if I make it to 15DPO it must be because im pregnant...I just cant imagine ever hitting 15dpo unless I am

but the waiting is nothing but torture...I cant stand it at this point. if I could just sleep from now until Saturday morning Id feel MUCH better....every day feels like an eternity. If my temp is still up tomorrow morning I don't think ill be that surprised as that is what it did last month and then bottomed out at 14dpo...so therefore if it is still up Friday I might just drop dead....and im not even letting myself think much about Saturday...it feels like a year from now anyway...

Hope you ladies will be around to talk to when I have my emotional breakdown because I am sure AF will show and I know ill be disappointed yet again, and I just don't know how much more disappointment this little girl can take :nope:

but for now ill continue to pray for a :bunny: in the tummy!

FX

:dust:

FX for malinko times a million....all body parts! pretzel like wish said when I was crossed for her! :thumbup:


----------



## malinko

It's on its way girls.....getting some red spotting when checking cm. Ugh.


----------



## littlegirl87

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :nope:


I am really going to lose all hope. Why would it be any different for me than for you two


----------



## malinko

Rooting for you now littlegirl! It's eventually got to be different for one of us!!!!! :)

Nothing has started yet....but I just don't see it not coming at this point. It is simply just a matter of "when"


----------



## littlegirl87

UGH malinko....I am so sad and so sorry :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Nah....it is what it is. I'm a little upset from lunch with dh anyway....so I'm ready for it to just come. He normally asks "have you started yet?" Well, I was excited when I went home and said "you haven't asked me something yet." He just looked at me and said "you know it's coming so I don't know why you get your hopes up." Then he quickly followed up with "you haven't started yet?" I told him "no" and that I was a little surprised that it hadn't started yet. I just didn't like how he was responding. I let it go and then we were joking about some things and he said something that really ticked me off. I let that too roll off my back but then he was asking me about getting some things ready for our weekend (going away for a long weekend again) and I was already irritated by what he had said earlier - - which was unrelated but then he made the comment about "I'm not sure you are going to be a very good mother....I mean, I am truly concerned. How are you going to take care of our kids." This was all said because he didn't think I had given our trip enough consideration and just started making my grocery list. He didn't seriously mean it....but that kind of joking is completely off limits for me. I don't want to make him out to be a bad guy....because he is a great guy. He just really ticked me off. So, since he ticked me off....I'm kind of like "whatever....bring af on." Anyway....sorry for the rant :)

I can't do anything to change af coming....so I'm just at peace with it. Hurry up and come and get over so I can move on to the next month! Still rooting for you little and excited to see what happens for you :)


----------



## littlegirl87

I know they can be SO freaking UNSENSITIVE at times. My DH is always like its going to happen when its the right time. Why are you so upset about it. The other day I told him I was just expecting it this month and not going to get my hopes up then he says "you always say that and then you are always upset" I was just thinking you know what buddy come walk in my shoes for a month and then say that to me!

But yes telling someone they will be a bad mother isn't a joke to me either. I don't find that the least bit funny no matter who says it and in what context.

Thank you for rooting for me. I guess I have to admit I am REALLY hoping it finally is my time, but you know how that goes...we are all hoping that!

Hope you have a wonderful time on your long weekend! Don't be a stranger though! I might need you when my world falls apart yet again this month! I am so jealous of you being able to be at peace with it....I just cant seem to get myself there :nope:

FX


----------



## malinko

I'm not really sure how I am at peace with it to be quite honest. Wish is pretty inspiring :) She seems to just take it as it comes at her. And to be honest, I can't take another month like last month! 

So, the saying "it is what it is" is what I am living by. There is nothing I can do to change it and I also think "why would this month be ANY different than all the past." So...since I didn't get my hopes up this time and hope and pray (I still prayed but ignored all the symptoms, etc) that this was the month, it makes it a lot easier to accept.

Assuming I get cell phone reception, I will definitely make sure to check on you as often as I can :) I won't leave you hanging!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! I love when you're chatty and I come back to lots of posts!!

first off - malinko - my DH said something similar to me a couple of months ago. B/c I can be so absentminded sometimes, he was like 'and you want a BABY?? you're going to forget it somewhere or something?' or something along those lines, pretty much just as insensitive as your DH. I just think they are SO logical that they lose ALL sight of how they are coming across sometimes. Like 'why get your hopes up? getting hopes up = upset every month. Solution = don't get hopes up. It's easy'. Grrrr. But they aren't feeling the physicality of it all, which leads to the emotional attachment of each ache, pain, tweak, bloat, headache, wave of nausea....they have zero insight into that unless we tell them and even then, they'd be all 'what?? you're mental! why are you reading into a cramp?'

HA! you're funny about being inspiring, but thank you - I really have to almost keep this stuff at arm's length in a way b/c I can see the possibility of becoming completely enraptured by it. And it doesn't seem to be something that's going to come very easily, so the actual probability of it happening is way less than it not, so I tend to try to keep my head where the higher odds are. 

HAVE A FABULOUS long weekend, malinko!! keep us updated!! AF stay away!!!!!


----------



## malinko

You are so right, Wish. Men deal with facts. They don't care about hopes, feeling this or that, etc. They want the facts. Are you or are you not on your period. At one point he said "what is the possibility you are pregnant." I laughed and said "possibility or probability." He didn't think it was very funny. However, I thought it was a great question! Possibility...heck, any time you have sex in your fertile window, it is a possibility. Probablility - when you have a temp at coverline on 14dpo, the probability is not high. But yes....they only deal and know how to deal with facts. Thanks for letting me know my husband isn't the only one who doesn't get all this and can be so insensitive. I actually told him "I'm going back to work. You are irritating me and I'm not going to get mad or get into an argument with you." He had NO idea what it was to me that upset me. Makes me feel like I'm overreacting or crazy sometimes when he doesn't get it....but just shows how different men and women are!

I wish af would stay away but things seem to be slowly progressing. Still hasn't started yet, but wondering maybe sometime tonight. If not tonight, definitely tomorrow. I'll keep you girls updated.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA I actually feel like answering the nurse at the doc's office like that sometimes, when just in for my annual! "could you be pregnant right now?" me: "well, yeah, I guess anything's possible. I'm here b/c I'm not on my period and you can do an internal so every other time of month is a possibility IS IT NOT???' maybe a little too fiery....;)


----------



## malinko

Not to get hopes up...especially my own, but still no flow. Increasing reddish when checking cervix. Probably be here in the morning. Isn't it odd that I've been 12 dpo for the last few months, then 13dpo last month and now 14???


----------



## malinko

Not to get hopes up...especially my own, but still no flow. However...increasing reddish when checking cervix. Probably be here in the morning. Isn't it odd that I've been 12 dpo for the last few months, then 13dpo last month and now 14???


----------



## malinko

Well girls... no guessing now! It's here in full force! Cramping and low back pain also finally arrived. Little.... it's your turn! !!!!!!! Come on bfp! Leaving town this morning so definitely looking forward to that! Talk soon girls! Hugs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Dang it!! I was hoping so badly to come on here and find that she still hadn't shown. I'm sorry, malinko. :(
Have a fantastic time on your weekend, relax and have some beers!! We'll be thinking of you!!

little - you're next up to bat! how are you feeling???


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning ladies!
Malinko I am so sorry she showed! Man do I hate her! Hope you have fun on your weekend trip though! Wish I had a long weekend too! Man am I jealous!

Hope you are having a good morning also Wish! Hopefully you will pop on and talk to me today while I sit here and panic lol

So temp is still up this morning, but I am not surprised by that as last month my temp was also up on 13 DPO. Still having the weird nauseous/heartburn/feeling too full feeling, and its like my appetite is decreased, but when I actually sit down to eat I cant seem to stuff enough in my face! I am having cramping and my lower back is hurting today. When I checked my cervix this morning I couldn't even find it, but did have some creamy CM on my finger after attempting to check it.

All in all I am terrified right now. I want to think that all of these things are good signs and that the headaches I have been getting at the same time every afternoon for the last few days are a good sign and that the weird nauseous feeling is a good sign, and that my cervix is high is a good sign and that im tired is a good sign, but they could all seriously just mean that AF is right around the corner. Today would be my start day with a 12 day LP but it isn't unheard of for me to have an 11 day LP or 13 day LP here and there so I am not surprised that my temp stayed up this morning. Every time I feel cramping I am sure that AF is going to start tomorrow. I hate this feeling and I hate waiting. I would just rather my temp drop and she show then have to wake up the next 2 mornings PRAYING that my temps stay up. *sigh* I supposed I could have tested today and found out an answer and maybe that would have been the thing to do but I want to wait until Saturday when I KNOW FOR SURE that I am late and then maybe the chance of me getting a :bfp: would be a lot better. I do feel really different than I have felt any other month and so that makes me nervous...I don't want to have these things going on and have my period start as usual. Then I will have no hope for any other cycle. I don't know....im kind of a mess right now and sure that I will be until she either shows or until my temps stay up until Saturday and I finally test.

FX I can deal with whatever comes my way

until then ill just keep praying and hoping that this is my cycle

please little :bunny: be cozy in my tummy!!!

:hugs: love and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

and malinko - I was thinking the same thing about my LPs! how did I go from 7-9 day, all worried about a short LP, to a 13-day one this month? ugh, not like I wasn't spotting for 4 days, though, but it was hardly anything.

little!!! I love all of those symptoms!! But I feel you - totally understand that you don't want to 'fall' for it. Is there anything you can do to take your mind off of things and busy yourself today? Make the day go by a little faster so you can just go to bed tonight, temp again tomorrow morning? 
Come OOOOOOONNNNNN, little's little bunny!!!! stick!!!
:bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## littlegirl87

I am at work and am going to try to stay as busy as possible but its always in the back of my mind. I am really tired today so I am hoping I can get home and water my flowers and garden and fix dinner and then be ready to sleep! I have kind of be feeling dizzy and lightheaded and just weak so I don't know if that is because AF is around the corner or what?

I am not going to lie. If my temp is still up tomorrow morning I am going to be ESTATIC...14DPO with a temp still relatively high would be SUCH a good sign for me. I still wont test until Saturday, just to make sure temp is still up then, but I might get a little excited and relax tomorrow if temp is still looking good.

That is why I just cant wait until tomorrow morning already....I really feel tomorrow is the day I will know one way or another.

FX

thanks for the love and support ladies....I SURELY need it

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## littlegirl87

I was starting to feel good about my chances maybe a little too much....just had a rather loose stool (sorry tmi) and that usually happens when AF is around. Feeling pretty bummed, but at least ill know what to expect tomorrow!


----------



## littlegirl87

I finally broke down this morning and told DH about how I have been feeling the last few days and that I was getting kind of hopeful but hadn't wanted to tell him because I don't want to get our hopes up. He just text me while at work and said That he has been praying really hard and he hopes we get our good news this weekend. I just BURST out into tears...I'm not really sure why as I have been praying very hard as well, but the thought of the love of my life praying that I am pregnant with his child just touched my heart.

now my fingers are BEYOND crossed

Please please please let this be our time

please......

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, I hope so much this is your time!!!

loose stool can mean anything, don't read into it!! I've read a few places that some women get that instead of constipation, so who knows. NO ONE, that's who!! :)

ok, we're halfway through this day - you can make it!!!! I have a ton of meetings this afternoon so I apologize ahead of time if I'm not able to pop on as much as I REALLY want to! But know I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed!!! <3


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish! You absolutely ROCK! :thumbup:

I have like a strange "good feeling" that this could possibly be it! but then again I keep telling myself no. I am just really thrilled that neither DH nor I have to work on Saturday so we can do the test and be there together and if it is :bfp: we get to share the moment together....if we even get to that point that is. I am not ruling out AF showing up tomorrow just yet! She is a sneaky :witch: you know!

Thank you for your support!

malinko I hope you are having a blast so far! Miss you already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeeeeeeee!!!!

this might be one of the weirdest questions I've ever asked, but how's your CM doing?
how are you feeling this afternoon? still all the nausea/hunger stuff and headachey?


----------



## littlegirl87

Well I went in and checked my cervix a bit ago and it is still high...soft, and I still had some creamy CM on my finger after. I could feel just the tip of it, and ive never been really sure but I am pretty certain it is closed? But I really have been having a hard time even feelng it at all because it is so high so I don't know for sure!?

I am still having the nausea, but its weird its like a heartburn feeling but could throw up. I cant really explain. I have a slight headache this afternoon again and still feeling lightheaded and weak and tired, but every now and then I have a really dizzy moment....kind of like I had during O and last Saturday, but no where near as intense, and doesn't last long at all its like it happens and is over in the blink of an eye. Its very strange and it just happens at very random times. My armpit area really hurts...like feels like muscles are sore or something and I just want to rub them to make them not sore but that doesn't really help lol

I dunno I am having cramping on and off throughout the day and that just FREAKS me out. I mean I know it would be normal to have even if I got so lucky as to be pregnant, but every time I feel cramps I just think AF

I am driving myself MAD for nothing I realize. If I am pregnant then I am and if not then I am not and there is nothing I can do. I could have taken a test this morning and probably solved the mystery but I just want to know FOR SURE that I am actually LATE. Technically if my temp is up tomorrow then I could test as I would be LATE, but I just want to wait until Saturday to be for sure....I don't want to go through all of this and have temps stay up and then get a :bfn:

I just need to breath and forget about it until tomorrow morning when its time to check my temp....easier said than done right??? lol

come on :bunny: PRETTY PLEASE BE IN THERE!

FX

Thanks for caring!!!!!!! you rock :thumbup:

:dust: and love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's exactly where I was last week when you were calling me strong for not yet testing! or brave or...I forget the word! But you get it now - you just want your body to TELL you rather than having to pass or fail a dang test!! I cannot WAIT for tomorrow morning to hear your update!!!

try not to worry about your cramping too - could be your uterus expanding/moving around to make way for its new tenant!!

And I'm happy to say you've reached 'zen'!!! HAHAHA! "I am driving myself MAD for nothing I realize. If I am pregnant then I am and if not then I am not and there is nothing I can do." this is what I try to keep in mind EVERY month, and I know it's so hard and 5 mins later you're like 'well, maybe I can do something' but - you are right. If the little beaner is in there, we will know soon enough!! It needs to make sure it's snug as a bug in a rug, right??

:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

snug as a bug in a rug sounds perfect! :bunny:

Thanks Wish! You are the greatest! and you are right....If I am then I already am and I can wait 2 more days to test. If I am not then there is nothing I can do to change it and I will know within the next 2 days when temps drop or AF shows!

Just have to try and deal with my craziness until I get there....but actually im tired now and feeling like I need a nap so hey at least im more calm and less anxious than I was this morning!

I will just say this....if you see my chart tomorrow morning and my temp is above my coverline it will be a really good thing!

Have a great night! thanks for being an awesome, wonderful, amazing friend!

We should definitely get coffee sometime lol :thumbup:

come on team :bunny:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malinko

Hello my friends! Long day of traveling but finally settled in. Wish...hello! Hope all is going well :) Little, so excited for you! It is so hard to relax....wish and I have both been there....so good job on staying strong! Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been on today :( Can't wait to check into you tomorrow.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you malinko! And its no problem!! I totally understand what travel is like and Im super jealous about your weekend away lol wish i could be doing something like that so i wouldn't be just sitting here at home waiting for my temp to drop tomorrow morning.

I know i should probably try to have a more positive about the situation like dh is always telling me but i have to admit i will honestly be SHOCKED if my temp is still up tomorrow morning. I will admit that i want it to be more than anything....i just feel like Im never going to be that lucky. Fortunately Im tired so hopefully ill be asleep soon and tomorrow morning can just get here and be over already. I won't lie if temp is down ill be buried in a drink tomorrow night lol 

Hope you're having a fantastic time dear!

Wish i hope you're having a great night also!

Talk to you both tomorrow! !

Love :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh sh*t, little - I'm sorry for the cussing but that's my first and honest response to your temp. Did AF come?
HUMONGOUS :hugs: FOR YOU!!!! I wish I could be there to hug you in person! 

are you ok? oh man, I am more sad for you than I was for me... :cry:
I hope you're doing ok. I'm here for you! Punch a pillow, scream at a wall, have a bottle of wine tonight. Well, only if AF actually showed, of course - let's not get crazy...

Try to remember that YOU and dh did everything that you should do - you can lead a spermy to egg but you can't make it burrow in. That's the part that's out of our control. We need these little cells to hold up their end of the bargain if we're giving them all of the options in the world to come together. Stubborn buggers.

write when you can, I know you may not want to come on here today. :(
I'm thinking of you. LOVE YOU!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

....still thinking of you.....I hope you're ok. :hugs: and <3


----------



## littlegirl87

I'm OK guys....af isn't here yet but I'm sure she is on her way. There isn't a damn thing I can do about it as you both well know by now and I just have to accept it. I will continue with the testing and see what happens but I have decided I'm going to totally focus my life on trying to get pregnant. I just can't do it anymore. I'm emotionally exhausted and it's no good.

Thank you both for being so supportive and you know I'll be around to talk to you both. I'm just done taking tic so seriously. Maybe it's just not in the plan for me.

Hope you're both having a great day! It's beautiful out here!

:hugs:

Oh bow I took a test this morning just to make sure since temp was down and :bfn: so today or tomorrow she will be here for sure.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for checking in, little - I'm glad you're hanging in there.

You know, as cliche as it sounds, I firmly believe in all things happening (or not happening!) for a reason. I often wonder if I felt the need to wait until this late in my life to try to have kids and potentially not be able to b/c maybe we are destined to adopt and give a loving home to a child in need. Who knows what the future brings but we have to believe that it holds what is best for and meant for us. Maybe you're going through this now b/c once you DO have a child and maybe it's a girl and SHE tries to get pregnant someday and has troubles, you're her guiding light through this tough time b/c you've been through it too.
Nobody knows but what I DO know is that we will not be given more or less than we can handle. 

Hopefully we can all find a good balance between the way life is right now, TTC and whatever may come in the future.

(I hope this doesn't come across as soap boxy!! I totally didn't mean for it to!)

Happy almost weekend to you both!


----------



## malinko

Little......I'm SO sorry about your temp drop today :( Just really shows we can't rely too much on temps :( Hang in there and have a cocktail tonight! You reached the point I did last month. It's emotionally exhausting and so hard to accept....which is why I let go as much as I could this month. I haven't decided completely but I think I'm going to hold off on temping too. I think we will just try every other day for awhile. I'm not sure if I will use opks either. I have 4 left so may just use them up and be done. I do think it's time for all of us to just relax a little. That's always when it seems to happen! I'm thinking of buying a new car and possibly a dog :) that should keep me occupied for a couple of months! 

Also, don't give up hope though. You can move forward with testing should something be wrong. Doctors will help get you going but remember to relax :)

Love you and wish I could give you a hug today. Hang in there and don't give up hope. Sometimes the best things happen when we least expect it. 

Wish....how are you??? Hope you are doing well!

My period is being crazy. It seemed like it was going to be heavy yesterday but turns out it wasn't I guessed. Hardly anything last night and didn't bleed much over night or after exercising this morning. I'm sure it'll start harder today. Just wish it'd come and go.....I hate being on my cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Malinko! glad you were able to check in!!
sounds like you're having a fun screwy cycle like I did! I'm glad it sounds like you're having some real fun on your long weekend, though. 

I'm doing just fine - this day is passing quickly, so we're nearing the weekend at a rapid pace, thankfully. Unfortunately we have to drive down to RI tomorrow for a bday party but it'll be nice to see those friends we haven't seen since New Years. Then Sunday is ours!

well I wish you both a relaxing and fun weekend, TTC free. Hopefully a breather away from it all will refresh us.

funny you say that about temping and OPKs. I just sank another $45 into a new pack of OPKs the other day. But the temping I'll still hold for post-O, if at all. :shrug:


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok ladies I want you both to know I still FULLY expect AF to show tonight or tomorrow, but when I got back into my office I realized that some how when I put my temp in this morning it saved the wrong temp or I entered the wrong thing or something? possibly because I was upset when I put it in, but my temp was actually at the coverline this morning not 97.6....I check at 6 and I think that is how I ended up putting that in the temp part on accident when I was thinking of the time part.

Anyway.....she hasn't shown yet and to make matters worse I have a SPLITTING headache. I am totally feeling sick to my stomach and no pre AF diarrhea either...sorry if tmi, but that basically means I am constipated. I am sure that I am just getting sick with a bug or something as a child was in my office a few days ago with a fever and I was around him, but my temp is 99.4 which I know means nothing during the day other than the fact that I am sure I am getting ill. SO I guess drinking my sadness away will have to wait until later.

Just hoping I start feeling better before tomorrow as it is my grandparents party and I don't want to be sick and not able to go!

Hope you both have a fantastic weekend! and thank you both for caring about me! I love you both to pieces and totally enjoy talking to you! 

And Wish you didn't sound too mushy or anything up there a few comments ago! I feel the same way and hopefully everything works out as it should. I honestly hope AF starts soon so I don't have to try and go all weekend without a drink although with the way I am feeling now I might have to simply because my head is ROCKING


:hugs: and love and :dust: and stuff lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

well I feel a little bit better about your temp! I'm going to stalk you all weekend to see if AF shows, but I hope she doesn't!! Though man, I hope your headache goes away REAL fast. 

Have good weekends, ladies. Little - enjoy the party tomorrow!! 65 years, that's incredible! They are an inspiration!


----------



## littlegirl87

They sure are! Thank you Wish! You have a great weekend as well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Checking in and thinking of you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

Happy Monday ladies!

Hope both of you had a wonderful weekend! Mine was good! Busy but enjoyed some time on the lake yesterday which was great! I am taking the day off tomorrow and then will also have Friday off due to the holiday and let me tell you I am SOOOOO ready for a 3 day weekend!

Hope you are both feeling well and doing well! I will be calling the Dr to schedule my ultrasound on CD14 this cycle...oh boy lol DH did get his semen analysis results back and his count looks good, but motility isn't so hot. Wondering if that might be the issue! will be discussing those results with my Dr at that appointment as well! Hopefully there is something we can do to the those little :spermy: swimming in the right direction and maybe we will finally get our long awaited :bfp:

We will see but hoping for the best!

Check in soon! 

:hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## malinko

Just wanted to say hello ladies!

Little - how was the anniversary party? I hope it was great! Hope you had a fun day on the lake yesterday!!!

Wish - how was your trip to RI over the weekend?

Back to work after a long weekend. DH and I had cleared our calendars a long time ago to be off from work on Wednesday afternoon and Thursday to stay around the house and do some work, but I think I am going to work Wednesday and Thursday. Even though I haven't been gone a great deal from work, I feel like I have been...so I'm going to focus on work a little bit. I'll have Friday off, so I'll still have a little time off :) About a month ago, DH and I booked a trip to Cabo the end of July for 6 days - so I am looking forward to that now :) Good and bad - - I wish the trip were around my fertile time, but unfortunately, it'll be right at the time af will show. Not going to give it my all this month so that I can drink on our trip. :) However, if a baby decides to nestle in - I will use our trip to celebrate that.

Okay my darlings....better get back at it! Talk to you soon!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko that trip sounds like a blast! either way I'm sure you will have fun and if there is a baby what a way to celebrate!!

Today it is hot and muggy here...but I will not complain about heat ever again after the winter we had this year...so there for I love hot a muggy (not really but like I said no complaints lol)

Wish hope you are doing alright! you are like starting to get MIA status now and I worry....just saying 

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
sorry I was MIA today - had to fly to Pitt early this morning and have been going nonstop! didn't even meet with the client today, just regular old work not stopping all dang day. And I was in more 'public' areas so couldn't just pull up BnB on a whim! ;) a little TMI for nosey folks around me, yanno? :blush:

Sounds like you both had a great weekend - we did as well, the trip to RI was fun. Great to see friends we really never see more than 2x a year now, including their kids that are growing so fast. Sunday, just relaxed around the house. Went out for a run at some trails at DH's work but it was DAMN hot, I didn't feel great. Got in a couple of miles but it messed me up for a bit. Actually got cramps like AF was going to come again. Oh, and didn't stop spotting until that afternoon either - what fun to bleed for almost 2 weeks straight. UGH!!!

Cabo??? SO JEALOUS!

looking forward to the long weekend as well - going to be hot at home all week but I guess expecting crappy weather on Friday. May end up moving the party that our friends had planned that day to Saturday instead. Either way, it'll be fun!

In meetings all day and traveling home late tomorrow night, so may not be able to log on until Wed - just so you know! hugs to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

btw - very happy to hear that you got the SA back and you have a potential known issue and solutions!!! that's an easy fix, i think! sometimes they even give the guy Clomid - my uncle told me he had to take it when they got preg with my cousin. (this probably sounds weird but my uncle and I are close and my cousin is 15 or so)

I'm excited to hear what comes out of your tests! at least you get to take yours this month! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello my loves!

Malinko i forgot to say yesterday that the party went well! They were so happy to have all the family there so that was great!

That is interesting Wish i really didn't know they could do that! Great to know we may have options though!

Hope you are both having a marvelous Tuesday! Im going to take lunch to dh at work since I've got the day off! He will be happy lol 

Love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Good Wednesday morning to you girls!

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. Nothing going on right now so all is pretty boring :) 

Wish - hope your trip has been good and you have safe travels home today. Little - hope you had a great day off yesterday and enjoyed it!

Talk to you soon ladies!


----------



## littlegirl87

Ahhhhh one day closer to our 3 day weekend!

I love long weekends and I am REALLY looking forward to it! Plus its going to be a good time to start :sex: right around CD 8 this weekend and hey why not just have some extra fun lol

hope you are both having great weeks and also looking forward to the weekend!

Any big plans for either of you?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello girls!
checking in - nothing to report here! cd11 - blah boring! 
thank you for the safe travel wishes - got home around midnight last night. Thankfully was uneventful and quick!

How are you all doing today? It's beautiful yet hot and muggy here, but like little, I ain't complainin'! I'd rather have this any day than the winter we had.

Plans this weekend - just a BBQ on Friday, the one day it's supposed to rain out of the whole weekend! but it was planned so we'll still go over. Nothing for the other 2 days which is A-OK with me! Just relaxing around the house. I'll definitely have some weeding to do in the mulchbeds, can't really tell where there should be separation between things right now!! it's been awhile...
what are you all up to?

Any BD'ing this weekend will be for fun still but I think for planning starting next Mon/Tues. Thankfully I'm not traveling next week, so we should be good. Traveling again the week of 7/14, so that'll at least make the DPO days go by quickly!

Hope you guys are having a great day! Day off, little - lucky lady!


----------



## littlegirl87

Glad you checked in Wish I was getting worried haha...yes I am a worrier lol

We will just be spending time on the lake and out in the sun! The weather is supposed to be really nice here like mid 70's and sunny! I cant wait I am so ready to have a fun weekend! And of course BD-ing just for fun, but I have read that it is supposed to be good to do it more regularly other than just ONLY doing it when you are in your fertile window it promotes healthy :spermy: which we need! lol

So yes...plus everything says that you should focus more on the "love making" aspect rather than just doing it because you are trying to get pregnant...so hey doing it more often will help with that too! At least these are my hopes!

I am going back to the doctor 7/11/14 for my ultrasound and then to see him about lab results and u/s results so hopefully this will all be good news and then my "window" of opportunity will fall toward the end of next week! SO more :sex: like rabbits for us lol

its gotta happen one of these days I just keep saying to myself......

:hugs: love and of course......

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok so I just found this out and I had to share with you two because it is weird. I was looking at my calendar at work and I noticed that next Saturday is the full moon. I would be on CD15 next Saturday so I know it will be around O time but my O time varies by a few days each cycle so who knows....well I remembered that I had ovulated on a full moon last cycle because it was also Friday the 13th and I remember thinking oh great this cant be good lol

So I got on FF and looked back....

The day I have ovulated for the last 4 months has been on the FULL MOON

HOW FREAKY IS THAT?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's very bizarre!!! Though I guess you've been able to bust that old wives' tale right open, huh? I think we've all been working hard on proving that LPs can waiver in length - just ask us!!

Man, today is just so stressful at work!! I'm glad I have your posts to come over to for a little mental break of sunshine! no micromanaging here!
lake and sunshine sounds so perfect!! I'd tell you to enjoy yourself but it sounds virtually impossible not to!

is it weird that I'm looking forward to YOUR doc office visits? I'm very interested in hearing what they have to say or what they can find, if you're willing to share, of course! I know it's all very personal so share what you want! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

haha isn't that the truth! I had a 12 day LP, an 11 day LP a 13 day LP and a 14 day LP....they can take their theories and shove them! Anyways....

It is totally fine that you are excited lol its a good thing that I have someone who is there and cares because im nervous lol. but of course I will share with you! I really don't have a problem talking to you ladies about things because I don't share any of this stuff with anyone else so I need someone to confide in! I do talk to my mom a little from time to time, but she wants a grandchild so badly that it always turns into that kind of conversation....I love my mom to pieces as well as DH's mom, but they are both so insistent on the whole when is my grandchild coming that it becomes hard to talk to them about anything else related to trying to have children!

My mom has/had endometriosis and was able to get pregnant very easily with all 3 of her children, and so she always says to me "well I had that and it didn't stop me" obviously she is saying it in an encouraging way, but the only thing I really COULD NEVER SHARE with them is DH's sperm analysis results. None of them even know he had one done. I just couldn't do that to him...no matter if that is our problem I would let everyone believe it was me and not him....this may sound crazy but I could deal with people thinking I am unable to have children....if he cant produce healthy enough sperm to make a baby and that is why we couldn't get pregnant he would never be able to live with that....

ah the male ego is such a fragile thing lol

I still love him to death no matter what :thumbup: but talk about sensitive haha no no just kidding I guess its a huge shot to your manhood....but I think that we can get the problem fixed and get those little :spermy: headed in the right direction because as both of you have told me multiple times....IT ONLY TAKES ONE RIGHT?!

here's to the one little guy :spermy: to help us make our little miracle :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning!! Happy Day Before a Long Weekend!!
Looks like it's going to be super rainy here tomorrow so I guess no fireworks. The BBQ we were going to was even cancelled! BUT, I have a run in the morning with a long lost friend I grew up with so I am very excited for that. :)

Today is another busy day but I hope to be able to get out early. Are you all able to escape early today at all? Probably not you, little, huh? The little ones still need their caring nurses, no matter the holiday!

I just was reading a really great article on the need for human touch when you're in love, when you're disconnecting, etc. I didn't get to read it all b/c it was really long and I had to log in to work but it seemed really interesting. If you ladies are interested...
https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200812/hold-me-tight


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh I will definitely take a look at it! thank you for sharing!

I wont get to leave early today but I do have a 3 day weekend! Might be able to slip out an hour early or something....just maybe but I doubt it! haha

Usually I end up staying over late...but hey that's just life isn't it?

Hope you both have a FABULOUS holiday weekend!

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies!

Little - Sounds like you can pretty much guess when you will be ovulating this month :) Maybe I should go take a look at mine and see if there are any patterns! I told DH today that I am not temping. I haven't decided what I will do with the testing. I have 4 tests left and will probably end up using them. He was shocked/surprised to hear that but I told him it's time for me to relax. I too am looking forward to your doctor's appointment! So glad you are willing to share with us!

Wish - I'm definitely going to read that article! Thanks for sharing! Good luck at your race tomorrow. What a bummer that it is going to be raining all day :( I think it's supposed to be nice where we are and I'm so thankful for that. Any ideas on when you might be ovulating? I ovulate anywhere between day 13 and 17 so next week will be a busy one :)

Thinking of you girls! If I don't talk to you before - Happy 4th of July! Have a wonderful holiday weekend and stay safe!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well Girls I have an update on some news as far as testing and things go.

Dr's office called and said that DH's semen analysis came back (I guess more results than before) and that his count is great, and most of it looks normal, but that he has a lot of white blood cells and a PH of 9 (normal range 7-8) So they think he has an infection. So I asked some questions and the nurse explained to me that unlike women, men can get what is referred to as a chronic mild UTI. So basically what they think is DH at some point got a Bladder infection or whatever and it just wasn't severe enough to cause major symptoms, but having all those white blood cells and the pH being off can cause sperm not to function correctly. SO....

We are going to the urologist on the 15th of July (that was the earliest they could get him in) and they will treat him for this and then HOPEFULLY we will finally get pregnant!!!!!!! They said this actually accounts for like 15% of unexplained infertility issues and that men just don't show outward signs like women do! How flipping crazy is that?!

All along I definitely thought I was the one with the issue, and I guess it still could be that I have some things going on as well, but for now I know that I am ovulating every month and I shouldn't have any blockage for any reason....SO...

FX that when DH gets the medication going and takes his 2 weeks or a month (I guess once it reaches the prostate it is hard to kill thus the long time of medicine) we will get pregnant!!!!!!!!

I am feeling good about this as I feel that this is an issue we can actually fix and that since his count is high its not like there aren't sperm they just aren't able to swim correctly because of the mild infection!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH

a lot more praying for this girl!

I hope you both have a fantastic Holiday! Just wanted to share as I thought you might be interested in that news!

love to you both! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Little - what great news!!!!! I'm guessing first of all you weren't even expecting a phone call from them and then on top of that, getting the news you got! WOW!!!! Hopefully the antibiotics will do it for him and then you guys get pregnant!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG that's awesome news and sounds SO EASY to fix!! cure an infection! pushaw - that's easy stuff!! I'm so happy for you!!

I hope you ladies have a great holiday weekend as well - get some BD'ing in for fun, relax, etc. My race went really well and I have a great natural buzz going on right now from seeing my old friends. Even not seeing each other for 5 yrs or so, we couldn't shut up - fell right back into old times. It's good for the soul to know you have friends like that, yanno?

O time for me should be Tuesday or Wednesday. Used my last OPK of one pack yesterday just to be sure it wasn't sneaking in early b/c I got some EWCM. It was a negative, though it was like the fifth mu, so who knows. I'm not worried about it! Zen, right? There needs to be a little smiley face in the 'om' pose :)

HAPPY 4TH GIRLS!!! Hooray for living in a country where we can get this additional medical care that can help us all reach our dreams of having little ones AND allow us to be fortunate enough to have internet to make our bestie BNB friends! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning ladies!
Hope you both had spectacular holiday weekends! Mine was great but of course they go by WAYYYYY too fast lol

Thank you for the positive words about the situation with DH! I really hope that is the only issue and once we get it cleared up good things happen for us! I know that they have to treat it for a long time like a month or so because apparently the infection is hard to get rid of so maybe in august or September we will have a chance!

I am taking it SUPER easy and laid back this month...I haven't done much of anything even skipped checking my temp a few times this weekend and not using opk's yet....I will probably start tomorrow but normally I cant wait lol. DH and I did a lot of BD-ing this weekend and it was amazing because it was just FUN again...perhaps that is helping me relax as well?!

Hope your days are going well....I am on the struggle bus today...I could really use a nap! lol

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies!

Welcome back after our long and extended weekend! Hope you both had a great holiday weekend. We definitely had a great weekend!

I think I am finally at peace with just relaxing this month. I have to admit that it has been a little hard fighting off the urge to temp. At night time, I'll think "maybe I'll temp for just a few days" but then remind myself that I'm not doing it! I don't have any problems NOT doing it in the morning though...that's for sure! I've been sleeping great in the mornings now! I did break down and use an opk yesterday and it was negative. I have two more left. I'm only CD 12 right now. Last month I had 3 days of flashing and the first flashing as on CD 11. April was 2 days of flashing and the first was on CD 14. So I may use one tomorrow or Wednesday...if I even use one at all. DH and I are just going to bd thru Sunday as I should ovulate by then. For the most part, I am completely relaxed and already told DH that I wasn't going to do much this week as far as temping and testing.

We are getting close to my sister in law (my husband's brother's wife) having her baby. We were with them on the 4th and DH asked me if I thought I will ever have a belly like she does. Poor guy! Maybe our month to relax can be the one. However, it's like flipping a coin. It'll be great to drink in Cabo, but I would also really enjoy not having af while on vacation!!! I'd gladly give up drinking!

Happy Monday ladies. Talk soon!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko-
glad to hear you had a good weekend! Every time we see a pregnant lady I know DH thinks I wish my wife would look like that lol which is funny to me because i know i will be HUGE...I am so short that when im 7 or 8 months ill look like a cow, but i don't even care lol

I hope that your month of relaxation does the trick! I was so surprised that i was having such an easy time relaxing. I guess i just figure that we probably don't have a good chance of getting pregnant until DH is treated and that isn't going to happen until right after i O so maybe i just figure this month wont matter,,,either way i am having a lot more fun DTD this month than i have in a long time lol so hopefully even when our chances get better i will be able to stay relaxed!

I really feel that either way cabo will be an absolute BLAST for you! :hugs:

wish it was Friday already lol NOT GOOD! :nope:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! Sounds like everyone had a great weekend, us included.
I'm so happy to hear that you are both feeling really laid back about this month as far as temping, testing and watching for all of the symptoms. I feel a little pressure this month just b/c we've been given an extra month to make it happen before all of the testing starts.
I cracked open a new box of OPKs yesterday and was negative yesterday and today. I expect to ovulate either tomorrow or Wed, though, so not sure why there's nary a sign on there. But last month went straight from negative to peak, so it wouldn't be weird for that to happen again. THAT SAID - my temp (just b/c I was curious) was 98.1 this morning! And I have a pimple the size of a new nose on my chin, which I have figured out grows every month around O time. I'm very confused. I'm cd16 today and I usually don't O until at least tomorrow. I don't think I already did, at least I hope not. That would be a huge bummer. So unfortunately, I think I'm resigned to taking my temp for the rest of the week just to see if it stays up or if there is a dip anywhere...
We only BD'ed last night so I'm hoping if I did O, then it was yesterday (though that wouldn't explain the negative OPK). Way to start this month out with mass confusion!


----------



## malinko

Oh Wish - sorry to hear about your confusion. After last month or the month before - I don't even remember which one now - and my temps being all weird and "which day did I really ovulate" as ff was giving me early crosshairs.....I'm somewhat glad I'm not testing every morning or using a thermometer. I hated that confusion that hung around me ALL day long! Maybe just bd every other day - or every day for the next week???? :)

Little - I agree with you! It so hard to let go and say "I'm going to relax this month." But once you finally do - it's wonderful and much easier than anticipated! And hooray on having fun again! DH and I had a couple of spontaneous moments this weekend and I almost forgot what it was like to be spontaneous and not feeling like we are on a mission. I hope it can stay that way this week!!! I will say though....just in case - I've been propping those hips afterwards :)

I forgot to share with you all. I did email a doctor's office last week that some friends had recommended me to. I am guessing that as he is a specialist, it'll be a month or two before I can get in....which will put us at the year mark - if not over. I figure after giving quit a few months of temping and opk's and a month or two of relaxing....it's time to see someone. I'm waiting on them to respond back to me if they accept new patients or not.

Okay - - must get to work. I really need to get focused. There is a small possibility of a job promotion - so I need to kick it into high gear in the off chance this other position opens up! Really need to prove myself! Not sure why I want all the extra headache and responsibility - - - but it gets me out of where I'm at right now (love my job...it's just all the "behind the scene" crap that goes on) AND makes about 15k more and better insurance! :) Talk soon gals!


----------



## littlegirl87

Sorry to hear about your confusion Wish! I hate when that happens! Hopefully you will get a clear sign here in the next few days and you can get it all figured out! Of course as always my fingers are multiply crossed for you that you get your :bfp: before you have to go through all that testing!!

:dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

That opportunity sounds GREAT malinko! you will definitely have to keep us updated on that! And yes i don't know if i am able to relax because i figured we just have no chance of it happening this month or if i am just plain over all the stress of trying....either way i am MUCH more relaxed than i have been, but still praying it will finally happen and SOON!

I hope they are seeing new patients and you get in and get some answers! I am SO ready to see the urologist and get some FOR SURE answers for us...i literally cant wait lol I only wish we were going sooner! haha

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks! I don't have time to dwell on it, thankfully, so it's just going to stay in the back of my mind. I'm figuring if anything did go oddly this month, it started with all of the spotting and late AF a couple of weeks ago. So yeah, I'm going to suggest that the plan is to just BD for the next 4 days or so, but keep on eye on OPK/temp this week to see if I can get answers. Last night when we BD'ed, DH goes 'so I assume this is the time again?' and I was able to say 'well, I'm expecting to O Tues or Wed, so tonight I was just feeling it!!' and he was pleasantly surprised, I think! It really is nice to be spontaneous and not have it be 'mission-like'! 

that's great about reaching out to a new specialist, malinko! And GOOD LUCK on kicking it into high gear for the promo!! My fingers are crossed with you on that too! Do you know when you'd have a better idea of the possibility to move up?

I hope you both have great days! little, I'm with you - is it Friday yet??? hahaha


----------



## Wish2BMom

this is weird - I'm seeing MY chart on little's signature! are either of you seeing that or your own chart (if you have a chart, since you're not temping...?)


----------



## littlegirl87

that is weird! my chart isn't coming up for me...like nothing is showing?


----------



## littlegirl87

I may have gotten it fixed lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

weird!! Thank you!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish do you remember phoenix...from TTC #1 and a few other threads i know you were in??


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmmm - name sounds familiar. she preg?

how's everyone doing today? stiffling hot here and humid but I'll STILL take it over snow!! Though our AC kicked the bucket a couple of weeks ago - it was on its last legs anyway. Guess it's time to spend more money on the house...

So my temp is the same today (98.1) and so are my OPK results. I guess I already ovulated. How annoying.

I really really don't feel like working today. Everything is blowing up and we keep having to do so much rework! It's maddening, I tell you! Maddening!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Yes she is! I was just kind of shocked to see it! I think she has been TTC for like 15 or 16 months and she finally got her BFP. I am happy for her though! Gives me a little hope.

Anyway its raining here today BLAH. And I woke up late so hair is a curly afro looking mess and I have no motivation to do anything. I think I should have just called in lol. But I am kind of the boss so I cant always do that when I want. I cant believe you already ovulated though...that's poopy :nope: but who knows maybe since you guys were just :sex: for fun you made your little bean! I sure hope so!

I took my first OPK today CD11 and it was negative which I expect but I should O this weekend or first thing next week...although the full moon is Saturday this month so hey maybe that will be my day lol. I don't think we have much of a shot this month since DH has that whole thing going on and we don't go to the Dr for him until Tuesday, but I guess we will still have :sex: and see what happens although I am not counting on this being our month. Its funny because I have been SO relaxed about it until today....now all of a sudden that EXTREME urge to get pregnant is back....maybe its just because I am getting close to O and the hormones do that to you? Who knows...

Anyway I am pretty sure we don't have a shot this month which is ok as we are going on a canoe trip with friends at the end of the month and I would like to be able to have a few drinks! But in August its ON FOR SURE! lol My birthday is Aug 10 and DH's birthday is September 23....SOOOO maybe one of those months will be our little miracle month  It would work out perfect in my book! I have always thought that I would love to have a baby in May or June so that I can take the summer off! Maybe it was just God's idea to make those dreams come true! I just keep wishing that the urologist appointment was TODAY instead of next Tuesday! I want to get him treated and get down to business lol

Hopefully you are both doing SUPER! Did you feel like you ovulated at all Wish? Like any cramping or anything of that sort? Or do you have a day that you feel that you might have?

Malinko hope work is going well for you! get that promotion girl! you rock!

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

DH just got a phone call from his brother. They are on their way to the hospital. My sister in law is 38 weeks and is having strong contractions every 4 minutes. She has been having some back pain for the last couple of days but that was about it. Hoping we will have a new family member today! I'm excited but also wondering how hard it will hit me when we actually go to the hospital to see the baby and to see dh hold the baby. I think I'll be okay, but already trying to prepare myself for it.

Wish - what cycle day are you on? Any chance of late ovulation? I'd keep bding just in case! 

Little - I completely understand where you are at. I'm at CD 13 and took another opk this morning and it was still negative. What the heck!?! Although a couple of months ago, I didn't get a flashing smiley until CD 14 and ovulated on 17. Oh well, I am just going to keep going and today "should be" an "on" day. Anyway, I have felt completely relaxed and now I am starting to get a little anxious. I have even considered going and buying more opk's but I'm trying to not give into the temptation. I think I'll save the other opk for CD 15. It should be at least flashing or solid by then. 

I'm not really sure what I have done, but over the last couple of weeks I have managed to put on about 3 pounds. Although I don't particularly care for it it's probably good for me as I know being underweight can cause issues possibly. Gaining 3 pounds took me from 17.5 to 18.0. According to Mayo Clinic, I am still underweight and you need to have a bmi of 18.5 to be considered normal....but at least I have put on a few pounds. Scary thing is....I haven't done anything different, so not sure why I'm gaining the weight. Oh well! 

As far as the promotion....I'm guessing if it happens, it'll take some time. There was a person in a different region that was fired last week. I guess he can appeal the decision and so it may take some time before the position is opened up. I believe if it is opened up, my boss is going to apply for the position as it is closer to her home. THEN, it would open up my bosses position in which then I could "apply" for. I call it a promotion as my boss's boss is already talking to me about it, however I would actually still have to apply for the position. So....it'll probably be a good month before anything starts happening. 

Talk soon girls! Love ya!


----------



## littlegirl87

Awwww malinko! That is wonderful news, but I know how hard it can be! DH's sister had her first last July and I love the little girl to pieces and I love seeing her and spending time with her, but to be honest EVERY SINGLE TIME we see her which is often my heart just breaks. I am SOOOOO ready for us to have one of our own and I know DH feels the same. We saw Hayden (our niece) over the weekend and when we got home he said "I feel sad" because he is ready for a baby...when he says things like that it breaks my heart even more. But hey I know its been motivation for DH to want to give this his all and we will feel even more blessed when it finally happens! Babies are a miracle! I have always felt that way even before I knew how hard it would be for me to get pregnant...they are just truly a miracle! So you will enjoy it! I know you will!

As far as the job thing goes I hate situations like that, but its good when you already work there and they already want you for that position and even if you have to apply chances are it will be yours for sure! Which is wonderful!

This month is killing me now as I know it is a SUPER long shot for us to conceive this month...but of course I still want to try. I just want DH to get on this stupid treatment so that we can have a legitimate chance! *SIGH* here I am wishing my summer would go by faster lol...that makes me mad too haha cant win today! Oh well

love and hugs and dust....because trust me, we all really need the hugs and dust lol :thumbup:


----------



## littlegirl87

Ohhhhh and about the weight gain....if you have been relaxing lately about TTC your stress level may have gone down enough for you to gain a little weight. Stress affects everyone differently but for some people being stressed constantly keeps their weight down no matter what they do! So hey dropping some stress and putting on a few pounds sounds ok for you girl! 

Don't worry be happy! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

M - congrats on having a new baby in the family soon!!! Being an aunt is awesome - maybe it won't hit you as hard b/c she's family. All of the friends showing off their new babies, though - that's a bit tougher for me for some reason. Maybe b/c they aren't related and it's not certain that I will watch them grow and be a big part of their lives. I dunno. But congrats!! You'll have your turn soon, I just know it!
That's really cool that your boss's boss is thinking of moving you up already too. I know how it is to have to apply for a 'promotion' but hopefully that's just red tape and you'll slide right in!
re: the weight gain - that's actually great news! Do you feel it, though? I feel like I gain 3 lbs just in the latter half of the month (bloat fest) and I can totally feel it.

re: my O date, I'm not sure. I had EWCM on 7/3 and took an OPK that afternoon (so not sure if that skews the results I'd get) and it was negative. So I guess maybe Friday or Saturday, b/c Sunday's was negative too? We BD'ed last night as well and DH made a comment like 'this is becoming a chore'. Yes, I know - I'm not psyched to have to keep suggesting it either like it's our job around this time of the month. Again, going back to why does it have to be me to keep us on track for this stuff??? Maybe one more time tonight OR I'll wait to see what we get on the OPK tomorrow and if it's positive and I actually am O'ing late, we'll get one in tomorrow night. Today I'm cd18, if we're going by the date that full AF started (6/21), though I was spotting on 6/17.
Maybe this month is an anovulatory month - that's a possibility too, I suppose.
No real O symptoms, though I did notice that my sleep Sunday night was a post-O sleep, if that makes any sense. I sleep like a rock pre-O, but post-O, I'm much more restless and sleep lighter. Of course, the aforementioned AC is broken too, so the temps haven't been super comfortable at night for sleeping.
and then I have that monstrous zit that I mentioned yesterday. Sooooo.....I dunno. I'm a bit nervous that another wacko cycle will postpone the testing another month, though. Maybe I just won't tell them. :)

And that's great news about Phoenix!!! I saw her name thank you in your post and it does look familiar. I hope everything is going well!!!
I get your feeling of sudden urges. I was pretty convinced last month and really just proved to myself how much I want us to have this. I really hope it works out soon for all of us.

H, L & D! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish I hope it works out soon as well...UGH this waiting crap is definitely for the birds

just saying

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! I'm so mad I have nothing to report this month!! RAHH!!
I definitely O'ed already - up .1 this morning and still a big fat circle on the OPK. My only hope is that I did on Sunday or Saturday night and the egg survived until that BD session. DANG IT!
And re: my thought of it being an anovulatory cycle - I don't think my temp would rise if it was, right? b/c there would be no reason for the progesterone to rise?

how are you ladies feeling? getting closer to O, yes? Have you been able to BD with ease and no frustration?
little - are you still feeling the pressure or are you zen again?

here's a little funny for your Wednesday...
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/client-feedback-on-the-creation-of-the-earth

have a good day girls! I hope you're both feeling happy, relaxed and fertile!! <3


----------



## littlegirl87

That is so frustrating Wish! :hugs: but you never know maybe because it wasn't planned to BD due to O time maybe the relaxed no stress feel will be the time it works! :thumbup:

I am doing well....just waiting for O time...mine keeps creeping up a day or so early so I went from CD19 to CD18 a few months and then last month CD17 soooooo we will see when it happens this month lol neg opk again this morning but the line is getting a tad darker so hopefully ill get my + soon! and yes I am still feeling pressured I don't know why. Just really ready for a baby I guess. Although I am not as stressed as I usually am. Just trying to have fun this month as I am 99.5% sure there is no chance of us getting pregnant this month, but I am sure ill be back to being all serious and stressed about it next month when I think we have a shot again! lol Silly how we play tricks on ourselves!

Hope you are both doing well! Honestly I wish I was off work today....its gorgeous out!

Any big weekend plans girls?

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Wish - I agree with little...maybe a relaxed month may be the trick for you! Fingers crossed! If not....I will be right there with you next month. DH and I got into the silliest argument last night but we are both so stubborn, we still aren't talking. So - there went an important night out the window last night! At this point, I am so extremely irritated with him that I don't care about this month. I'm going to kick myself in the tail after this blows by - but that is just how stubborn I am! (And...it doesn't help that when I know that I wasn't the person in the "wrong" then I am certainly not going to be the one to try to patch it all up!)

Little - keep trying....who knows, maybe the month that you feel most out and relaxed will be a good month :)

I probably won't be on much today. Just really not feeling it. Last night has put me into a crappy mood and of course I just keep replaying it over and over in my head. I wish I could be like a guy and once it is over, it's over. However, not so true with DH as he clearly wasn't trying to speak to me this morning either. Oh well! :)

Have a good day girls!


----------



## littlegirl87

Sorry to hear about your fight malinko! If it helps any know that you aren't alone! We get in little fights that ruin important nights all the time and we are both stubborn as well and it takes forever to get things worked out lol I literally want to strangle him at times....and yes of course he just decide when he wants to get over it and then assumes everything is fine and back to normal but it doesn't work that way for me I don't forget that easily lol

Hope your day goes better! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, I'm sorry, malinko!! I hate when that happens!!! and I totally get your feeling like 'screw this, done for the month!' I hope he did something sweet to apologize today so you guys can stay on track! We're a little different when we fight - he's way more stubborn than I am in this case and he can not talk to me for days. Though when either of us KNOW we're wrong, we'll usually apologize the next morning and then it's just uncomfortable for the day, but at least we speak. I hate all those negative vibes!!!

I hope you guys are right and losing track of O'ing this month was the key. We'll see, totally not betting on it for sure! And little - I was thinking the same for you! Maybe you thinking you have zero chance and your 'for fun' BD'ing will work in your favor this month!

it's gorgeous here and I just want to go outside and play! :football:

plans for this weekend - we have a BBQ on Saturday that's a 'week after 4th of July' party, so that should be fun - food, drinks, pool and fireworks! And they put on a better display than the town they live in! Sunday - maybe working but definitely some relaxing too.


----------



## littlegirl87

That sounds awesome Wish! Hope you have a great time at your BBQ!
I really don't think we have any chance until DH gets these meds, but if it happened I wouldn't be mad I can tell you that!

Friday I go to the doctor for my u/s so we will see what he thinks of my "structures" lol. I am just praying that the only real issue we have to deal with is the one DH is having because it seems like an easy fix and if that is all it takes then it would be a miracle!

FX 

Ill definitely let you ladies know what I find out!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: morning!

how's everyone today? another gorgeous day here and YAY! AC Man is coming!! Though I really prefer it to be off and to feel the nice breeze outside.

malinko - how are you doing, girl? things ok at home? I hope you guys are on the mend, nothing sucks worse than fighting with DH.

little - any positives on the OPKs yet?

well, i overrode FF this morning, just to get crosshairs. May as well, my VIP runs out in 9 days or so, so why not. I put my O date to Saturday so I guess I'm around 5dpo today. Temp went up again to 98.4. I keep saying I don't want to temp and we barely have a shot this month but I just get so curious!! and since I'm up at the same time every morning to feed the cats anyway, why not? ugh, addictions, amiright?? ;)

well I hope you ladies are having as lovely of a morning as you are a friend :hugs: :flower:


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies!

Man...I certainly get a lot of work done when I'm not paying attention what my body is doing or being obsessed with ttc.

DH and I are on the mend. I'm kicking myself because I am still holding a bit of a grudge against him. He corresponded a little with me via text messaging yesterday but there was always a reason for his texts. He was in a decent mood - and initiated contact when he got home last night - and I was nice to him but I wasn't overly talkative. If he would have TRIED to be affectionate to me...I would have caved in. However, I was not going to be the one to initiate it. I actually fell asleep on the couch fairly early (and only because I looked over and saw him asleep!) and that was our evening! 

I'm very confused right now as well. I'm still having some minimal amounts of ewcm. However, today it's really weird....its stretchy (which most months I can't even get that) but it's also jelly like. There was quite a bit this morning when checking cervix. It stretches but then goes back into like a ball. I took my last opk (took on Sunday, Tuesday, and today) and every single one of those stupid things have been negative. No solid, no flashing. Maybe this month is like it was for you last month, Wish. Maybe I missed the solid smiley. I'm frustrated by it but at the same time it's like "I don't stand a chance this month even if I am ovulating right now....so who cares." I did notice some sharp pains yesterday - so I was thinking maybe I was getting ready to ovulate. However, just when I thought "oh, I will ovulate on the left side this month" then I started having the same pains on the right side. Also this morning (while sleeping) I had some sharp pains on the right side. I don't want to say it woke me up because I think I was maybe awake already but it seemed like it woke me up. Don't know if that was the egg being released or not. I've never felt ovulation pains....

Anyhoo - - I'm done for the rest of the month. No more "we need to bd tonight" nor am I getting any more ovulation tests. I may check my temp the next couple of mornings just to see what my temp is - but I'm so over it this month. Our argument totally ruined this month for me and once we got off the "every other day" then I just feel like I am the only one trying for this baby. I don't want to have to keep saying "you know today is an "on" day right?" I have tried taking the ropes and bd before we go to sleep but then it is "I'm tired" or "not tonight" and I have found the only way that seems to work is reminding him of where I am at in my cycle. Of course, sometimes I would just tell him what the opk says. However, since I only had 3 to use and every single one came up negative, there is nothing to let him see. God forbid he remember that this is my fertile week....UGH! I then feel foolish going to a doctor to see what is wrong when we can't even have sex around my fertile window!!!!! I guess the only thing that would be a saving grace is if I ovulated early as we have only bd'd Saturday and Sunday - - - however this minimal amount ewcm would disagree with an early ovulation.

Sorry for the rant girls........


----------



## littlegirl87

Good morning ladies
Sorry to hear that you both feel that you are already out this month! I hate that feeling although I pretty much knew that I was out going into the month and surprisingly that didn't feel as bad as I thought it would! But I still hate to hear that you are both feeling down and out :hugs:

I have not had a + OPK yet wish but this morning the 2nd line was pretty dark so I have a feeling tomorrow or Saturday will definitely be + and then O will follow closely so we will see. DH and I got into a little argument yesterday so no :sex: for us last night which is fine I honestly don't even care at this point. I sent him a text this morning as he had already left for work when I got up to get ready and said that I knew my test would be positive soon and if he wanted to try this month that we could but I was leaving the choice completely up to him and he text back and said that yes he certainly did want to try and I said ok then YOU can initiate sex tonight because I am done always being the one to have to do it. SO I guess we will know tomorrow if it went well or not lol

I do not work tomorrow as I took the day off to go to the doctor and do some shopping lol I figure I deserve it after all this testing BS lol So I will definitely check in at some point tomorrow to let you girls know what the doc has to say but it wont be first thing as my appointment for u/s is at 9 and I am seeing the Dr at 9:30!

Hope both of your days a great! It sure is beautiful here!

Love to you both! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

stopping in b/c I didn't get a chance to all day!! good luck at your appt, little!! can't wait to hear the update! or read..or whatever :)

malinko - I'm so bummed this is how the month played out for you! When were you expecting to O? could just be a couple of days late, but I'm with you - over the whole 'planning' thing. I certainly don't want to hear that this is a 'chore', like that's news to me and I'm enjoying myself here.... The boys certainly know how to make us feel like we're the only ones making the efforts!

I'm going to git ma' hair did tonight, can't wait! That's my little enjoyment for the week. :)

I'll check in tomorrow - I hope your nights went well! Big hugs!!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls.

Things are still odd between dh and me. He was in a good mood this morning - until he got mad about something stupid. So, he left the house without saying goodbye or anything. Whatever. I don't understand how he can go from a good mood to just immediately irritated with me. I probably did bring this one on a little as I'm just not in a good mood right now and haven't fully "forgotten" about the whole argument the other night. I need to quit being so stubborn and just move on. I think if the argument would have happened any other week, I probably would have/could have. When it happens during the fertile window though....that has thrown in a whole new element for me and I'm just not getting over it. It is seeming that this ttc crap is starting to become a problem in the relationship. Oh well. I need to just get over it.

So, I'm confident I have already ovulated. I noticed on Wednesday I was maybe getting the start of some chin acne - but then I found a couple of small spots yesterday. I also have a headache like no other this morning and I slept like crap last night. I tossed and turned for a couple of hours and finally went into a different room and slept. I did take my temp at 4am after tossing and turning just to see what it was as I knew I wouldn't have another 3 hours of sleep. It was 97.6. I then took it after 2 good hours of sleep and it was 97.9. These are post O temps for me....even if it was crappy sleep.

Little - definitely thinking about you today! Hope to hear good results from the ultrasound and meeting with the doctor!!!!

Wish - sounds like fun with the hair! About the only thing I do with mine is get it trimmed. I wish I was more adventurous sometimes....However, you saying that you did that makes me think I need to do something I enjoy and for myself sometime this weekend.....maybe I will get in a better mood then!

Have a great weekend girls. Little - I'll definitely be checking back in with you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my lovely ladies!!

little - thinking of you!! I hope everything went well and all's clear!

malinko - are we married to the same guy, by chance? ;) my DH does that too, like a switch. He's way moodier than I am, I'm pretty even-keeled. I can totally understand (I'm sure we both can, little and I) why this week is the worst week out of the month to be in this situation. It just adds to the annoyance of it all that I'm sure DH doesn't get, which is that much more annoying!! Round and round we go!
I think you should definitely do something for yourself this weekend! I loooove my hair appt but it helps that I've had the same guy for over 10 yrs and we're like friends. I bring wine (if he doesn't have any for me) and we catch up for 2-2.5 hrs. 

This might sound a little much, but I plan on getting a mani/pedi tomorrow morning too - we just have this quick little place in the next town, they do an awesome job for a cheap price and it's done quickly! So it's only about an hour to myself but makes me feel good! And I could use some sprucing since I'm going back to the client for the next 3 weeks! :) DO SOMETHING FOR YOU and take some 'you time'! Little's going shopping, I gots ma' sprucin' up!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't know why I keep talking all rednecky about getting my hair and nails done...oh the long week is seeping in!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello my loves!
Sorry it took me so long to update, but I definitely have some news.
So as we thought DH needs to go to the urologist and get treated for the infection and that will help! So now my news...

Dr was not impressed by my u/s. He thinks that I might be ovulating some months and not ovulating others which he thinks isn't a good deal for us. He said my progesterone level should have been 12 to 15 and that 8.8 was good since I had progesterone but not enough to decide it I am truly having good ovulation or not. SO since DH sees urologist on Tuesday and is getting treated we are starting clomid next cycle. 

I am EXTREMELY nervous to do this as my Doc informed me that we should be pregnant within 3 months of the clomid.....so I should either get pregnant in August, September, or October....if not there are more serious issues at hand and I will have to go through a lot of testing :(.....

Good news is Doc feels that this issue with not ovulating is directly related to the fact that I have type 1 diabetes and have to use insulin, because an over use of insulin (even if your body is just producing more than it should) can cause your body to ovulate funny. 

SO this month is definitely out for us which is ok! We are both getting the meds we need and we are PRAYING that August, September, or October will be it for us! You can only take Clomid for 3 months before they declare that something is up and they take you off of it. It is not intended for long term use. I guess all of this is good news and I am really hoping this helps us! I will have another ultrasound in August on day 14 after I have started the clomid to make sure I have an egg working its way out and then also I will be getting another progesterone level done on CD21 or 22 in August and hopefully it will be back up at the level he would like it to be and FX and all the prayers possible that we will get our :bfp:

If not.....DH said he would be willing to adopt which he has NEVER mentioned before...I am secretly VERY excited about that as my mother was adopted and I don't know anyone better than my grandparents! I want nothing more than to be pregnant and have a child with my husband who I truly love more than anything in the world even though we fight all the time....but if I cant do that for some reason (which Dr is VERY confident that clomid will work and we will get pregnant) adopting would be such a wonderful alternative! Give a child a wonderful home who is in need....the peds nurse in me is ALWAYS for that!

I love you both and I hope you have a spectacular weekend! 

Wish have fun getting your nails done! 

malinko....I hope you and DH get this tension worked out. The only thing I can say is maybe he is feeling stress about TTC and just doesn't know how to deal with it. Men are so dysfunctional compared to women....TRUST ME! I KNOW!!!

:hugs: to you both!! and a million pounds of :dust: your way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

On my phone and it's hard to type too much but I wanted to say that I read your update and I'm so happyyyyyy that there is a plan for you and DH and that you can start it immediately!! These next few months are going to be so exciting!!!
Love and dust and hugs!! I hope you both have great weekends!!
Malinko - I hope things are smoother with you guys! Ttc stress sucks for everyone involved.


----------



## littlegirl87

Happy Monday ladies!

Well if you haven't ever seen an anovulatory chart happen in person take a look at mine for sure!....haven't had a + OPK yet and on CD17 which I always have a + by now...temps have been super weird they jumped up really high to like post O numbers and then dropped way back down, but doc told me he didn't think I was going to ovulate this month so hey now we know what that looks like first hand!

Just praying that AF will still start on time so we can get this next cycle started with meds! Hopefully they work or I am pretty sure im screwed. Dr seems to have good faith that I will get pregnant, but of course the thought of it not working is freaking me out....PLEASE GOD let this happen!

Hope you both had wonderful weekends and are having a good start to your Monday mornings!

love :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

back on the laptop so can respond better! 

Good morning and happy Monday! I hope it's bright and sunny where you both are so it's a good start to the week. Did everyone have a good weekend?

little - I think all of your update is great news! It's probably more refreshing to hear the issue, a cause and a solution rather than 'well, everything looks good, I don't know why you're not getting pregnant!'. I'd be psyched! AND I'm so glad that your DH brought up being open to adoption. You talk with such love and adoration of your grandparents, you have the best perspective to becoming adoptive parents as well! Maybe one of each?? ;)

malinko - how you doin' girl? I hope you guys are doing better. I was thinking about you this weekend.

afm - pretty sure we're confirmed that this isn't our month - my vag canal is all soft and squishy (have to worm my finger in more than normal to check CP) and that's been something I've noticed before pre-AF. No crazy temps either - took it this morning out of curiousity and it was 98.1. Close to baseline and again, pretty typical for now. Not upset, though - clearly just bad timing all around. Getting tender BBs for the first time in about 3-4 months, though. Didn't miss that!
Though I am concerned about when I can get tested this next cycle now. I'm traveling at least 3 days/week for the next 3 weeks starting tomorrow. So if I'm gone on a day they want to take bloods, we have to push out ANOTHER month. Blah.

Anyway - have a lovely morning and I'll check in a little later! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Little - I'm so glad you guys are on a good path now! Sounds like your doctor is going to make this happen for you! So happy for you guys!!!!

Wish - When do you think you will start your cycle? I feel so lost not knowing what dpo I am....but also find it somewhat refreshing.

I'm trying to figure out what to do next. DH and I finally got back on track this weekend. I think this ttc stuff is wearing on him a little bit. He won't come out and admit it, but some things he was saying made me think that. I think we have both viewed sex as a chore now and that's not good. I think he is just discouraged on why it hasn't happened yet. We've also just got a lot of other things going on that leads to some stress. We went to a friends bbq and hung out at their house on Saturday with their little ones and had a great time. I think we both needed some time to unwind and relax a little too.

So, I'm not sure if I am quite ready to jump on board and have a serious discussion regarding going to see the doctor. We both want a baby....badly, but I also think we need to get back to us. This last week was miserable. He can't really see my point of view on things last week so I am giving up trying to get him to understand. Good thing is we are back on track and I just don't want to ruin it right now with getting all up tight with trying to conceive again. It is clearly wearing on the both of us. We will see how the next couple of weeks go and then decide on what to do.

Have a good day ladies and talk to you soon!


----------



## littlegirl87

I need help....do you guys think I will be able to start my period on time since I am not ovulating?

I am REALLY worried that it is going to be an extra long cycle without ovulating and I don't want that to happen as I want to be able to have my period and start the clomid ASAP!

Do either of you know anything about annovulatory cycles?


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh - the closest I can say is 'sometime this week' my cycle will start! I'm assuming I ovulated either 7/4 or 7/5 since I got negative OPKs on 7/3 and 7/6, so I'm either 9 or 10dpo today. Given that my average LP is about 10-11 days with last month being a freak month, I will most likely start tomorrow. I'm still getting creamy CM as of now. I don't find this refreshing at all!! hahaha - I like knowing when AF is going to be here so I'm prepared. Especially with this trip coming up tomorrow. I hate lugging around extra tampons if I don't need to.

I'm glad you guys got back on track this weekend, though I am very sad that this is affecting you both so negatively. This should be a fun journey in our lives, right? :( I don't know why it's testing us all so much! But I agree, the basic component of it all is us as a couple and when that goes sideways, check and adjust. I think you're doing the right thing.
I personally don't know how to be completely 'just have fun!' when I've done so much work to get to know my body and cycle better. Isn't it always going to be in the back of my mind when we start to fool around? silently calculating if this is a 'good day' or a 'bad day'? I guess it would help to not push things, but if I know I'm around the fertile period and we're not making advances to each other, I'm still going to be frustrated.


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - yes, I did some research on this at the beginning of the year b/c I had a weird cycle in Feb (I think). You should still have AF at the normal time but the actual definition of what AF is is the debatable part (actual "period" after ovulation and shedding of lining b/c conception didn't take place vs ummmm...blood and who knows what else). People seem to feel REALLY strongly about the difference, but overall, yes, you should still get your AF at the expected time. Especially if your doc is suspecting that you aren't always ovulating - your AFs have always been around the same times, right?


----------



## littlegirl87

Yes I have always had AF at the same time....but a while back when we first started trying I was having like sometimes 48 day cycles or something....I mean it has been a long time since that and I think that maybe some of that has to do with coming of BCP because for the last at least 6 months they have been 30-32 days.

Its just this is the first month since doing OPK's and charting that I haven't had a + OPK and that my temps are so weird so I kind of freaked out but I did call the Dr just to ask and they said if I haven't started by CD35 they would put me on something to make my period start...so that makes me feel better I would only be a few days behind lol, but I guess he has no reason to believe that I wont have my period just like normal! YAY!!

Thank you for your help love! It makes me fee SO much better! I just want to get these stupid clomid cycle started and get pregnant.....only get 3 months to try....ughhhhhhh pressure


----------



## Wish2BMom

anytime, my dear! that's good to know your doctor agrees with me! ;) hahahaha

oh boy - please please try not to put even more pressure on yourselves!! I can't see how that would be possible, though. It's like a new countdown!

I just looked up charts for women that got preg when they only BD'd the day after O. There were a couple. :) This happens every month around this time to me! I just need to be patient and see when AF gets here, and again, my body is telling me she will. I did have that horrible post nasal drip this weekend, in the middle of the night. Woke me up. But no stuffy or runny nose overall. And I'm feeling kinda nauseous right now but I know it's b/c I just waited too long to eat breakfast. Oh the joy of being 9/10dpo.

are you guys going to continue your subscription to FF? I know we talked about it a bit ago. I think I'm going to let mine lag and just use the pared down free version if I want to use it at all.


----------



## littlegirl87

I think I have like 3 days left but I am going to let it go. As long as I have the ability to chart my temps when I bd and when af starts that is all I need! The doc even told me that since I will be taking clomid I don't need to do OPK's either since they know you will ovulate 5-10 days after taking it you just BD as much as possible during that time between taking it and temp jump and pray for the best. Plus the first month I will be getting an U/S done to make sure I have an egg ready and they you usually ovulate around CD16 they say! So fingers crossed...they will then confirm I ovulated with a progesterone level on CD 21 or 22 and hoping it is around 15! and also hoping I only have to do that one month and then boom......

ahhhh wishful thinking isn't it nice!

I am glad I don't have to worry about if I am pregnant or not this month lol it will be the first time in SO LONG that I will be THRILLED when AF arrives because that will mean I get to start a more advanced part of trying! I just cant tell you enough how much I am praying we get pregnant in those 3 months!

Good luck t you! Who knows maybe losing track of your O day will be the best thing that ever happened to you!!! 

Lots of love and hugs and dust your way! :thumbup:


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh and malinko!

I am so glad to hear that you and DH are doing better! I am sure that he is also feeling stress from all of the TTC madness! I cant give you advice on what to do as far as going to the doc or not because I truly believe that you have to do what makes you happy and if he is resisting then that makes things hard. But I can tell you this....DH and I feel so much better knowing what is going on and knowing that they are helping us have the best chance we can possibly have at conceiving our little miracle! So even though your DH is a little resistant to going....once you reach the point where you go and they are able to give you answers things get better!

2 months ago I was worried that our relationship might not even last. We finally sat down and talked about it and realized that we were both overly upset about not being able to have a baby and that is when we decided it was definitely time to go to the doctor and since then we have gotten along better than we have in a long time! So sometimes getting some answers helps!

I really hope you guys figure out something that works for you and know I am always here and I love ya!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:coffee: morning!

feeling a little blah today - a little queasy for some reason (prob need to eat) and heading out til Friday and last night I was getting a little teary b/c I'll miss DH and my kitties! I'm never that sappy! I think it's b/c I'll be gone the majority of the next few weeks, as I've mentioned. Oh well, it's an adventure.

How's everyone feeling today? little - you guys have DH's urologist appt today right? Then he gets his meds and you're OFF! :) well, after AF shows up anyway. :thumbup:

So since I'll be on travel and I'm sure AF will show, I may not be on much this week. And since neither of you lovely ladies thinks SHE is in the game this month either, I'm without my cheerleading duties!! So I will root for your AF's to show swiftly so we can move on to the next (and steroid-induced for some) round. 

I will check in when I can, though! Have great weeks - <3, :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I hope you are pregnant and that is why you are feeling sappy! I will miss you terribly so please do get on when you can and feel up to it as you literally make me laugh every day and I need that SO MUCH! I hope your travel goes well and I hope AF stays far away!

DH does have his urology apt today so we will see how that goes! I will definitely give an update as soon as I can and let you ladies know what they did!

Love you both!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Wish - I did not continue my subscription to ff. I'm figuring that I have done the "hard work" for now and if/when we have to go to a doctor - I really doubt they will care what my temperature is, what the opk was, etc. They like to use "bigger and better" things like medication and ultrasounds :) So, I wasn't going to waste anymore money on it. I feel like I can say that I tried my hardest for the first year and then turn it over to the docs! In fact, I'm getting more comfortable with letting it all go. I did temp this morning just to see what my temp was. It was 97.9 which is a post ovulation temperature but I have NO clue the specific day that I ovulated. I'm guessing maybe last Wednesday. Anyhoo...it's nice how much more relaxed I am.

Sorry to hear you were a little upset last night. Rightfully so as you are getting ready to travel so much. I would be too.

Little - Are you going with dh to his appointment? Good luck and anxiously awaiting the results.

Nothing much going on here today. Just wanted to stop in and say hello!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Well went to the appointment with DH and nothing really came out of it other than the fact that his count is awesome which we knew and then that he has to do another SA because the hospital here that we took it to the first time didn't do a detailed enough report and they want to make SURE that is really the issue before they treat it! So next week we will have to drive down to the bigger hospital who does them more often and with more detail and he will have to give a sample while we are there and then we will go back to the urologist again for him and see what this report says....so basically yesterday was kind of a waste of time lol. 

We are listing our house tonight...found one out in the country that we love and would really like to purchase, but I don't want to pay 2 mortgages right now so we would have to sell ours before we buy, but might make an offer pending the sale of our home now! So that is keeping me very busy and excited! 

I am also thinking about picking up a few extra hours at the Urgent Care facility here just to do a little more hands on nursing and have a little extra spending cash (since the county doesn't pay crap lol) so I have an interview at noon tomorrow to talk about that...we will see...I don't want to overwhelm myself so I really don't know what I will decide but it will be interesting to hear what they have to offer!

Hope all is well with you both! I definitely am not ovulating this month so im just sitting here waiting for AF to come! Cant wait to start clomid and hopefully get this pregnancy thing rolling!

Love and :hugs: and :dust: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - sneaking a quick check-in! little - so much going on! that's exciting about the new house AND additional job! good for you!
malinko - so happy for you that you're so relaxed and have this different approach to things. 
not much going on here - just a little spotting mixed with cm yesterday. This Sat will be a 28 day cycle, so I really don't know when to expect AF. But if I spotted so much last month, I guess it's not outside the realm of possibility for that to happen again. Sheesh.
Anyway, I hope you're both having a great day!


----------



## littlegirl87

Ya I am not sure about that job....I don't really want to work on Sundays and that is a requirement of the position since it is part time. I figure I already work a full time job and I should be able to have my weekends off so we will see what I decide to do! I might have the opportunity to help an elderly couple a few nights a week which would work out even better with my schedule since I usually have nights off!

I am truly excited about all of the changes and it is all happening at a great time! If I wasn't going to be busy the next 3 months would be KILLER for me as I know I HAVE to get pregnant or I am pretty much out of options. Being busy and focusing on other things will help me relax! But I know ill still be thinking about it a lot!

malinko...just to comment on what you said earlier I had asked my Dr if I would need to continue to use OPK's once I started clomid and they said definitely no. They said that they know that clomid will help ovulate and so if I am going to ovulate it will be during a very certain time range and also that they will be checking with ultrasound and labs to verify that I did ovulate so there is really no need!

I am not going to renew my VIP on FF but I will continue to temp and chart just so that I will know for sure EXACTLY when I ovulate and then HOPEFULLY when I get pregnant ill be able to know cause temps will stay up!

FX

Hope you get some answers when you are ready to go to the doc!

This little girl is just going to continue to pray that she gets preggers in the next 3 months with clomid and that AF shows on time this month!.....the crazy things we end up wishing for lol

love to you both!


----------



## malinko

OH MY GOSH! I just typed a really long post and it had logged me off. I had to resign in and I lost it all!!!! I'll get back to typing it again....


----------



## malinko

Ugh...here I go again. To sum it up hopefully semi quickly:

Little - Awesome news about the house. You should definitely put an offer on the new house if you guys really like it - and as you said, pending the sale of your house. A big purchase is a great thing to take your mind off ttc. We are in the process of buying a new car. We've been looking for almost a year - but really serious over the last few months. I say "really serious" but DH has been the only serious one. I'm finally agreeing to a new car - - and I have to be careful not to get too carried away! I have leather seats and will never go back to cloth - but I'm justifying saying "we have to have leather because that it easier to clean with kids", "how much room do we have in the back - - you know we have to have some room to fit a stroller and bags, etc when traveling", "oh, and we need a dvd player for longer car rides." 

Sorry to hear that nothing "too exciting" happened at the doctor's office, but at least they are making sure that they are addressing the correct issue. And yes, with you - absolutely no reason to keep spending money on opks. As I said earlier, with medication and ultrasounds, they have a really good idea when you are going to ovulate :)

Wish - so glad you checked in! Hope things are going well. Friday will be here (hopefully) before you know it :) Also, sounds like af is gearing up? Hopefully it will be quick and you'll be ready to try again in no time! What is the plan for you for August?

Okay girls....I better get back to work since this is yet the second post I have tried to do - - therefore I am not being very productive at work :)

Hugs and love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Good mornings girls!

Just wanted to stop in and say hello! I'm getting pretty excited for Cabo. I'll be on a plane a week from today! Any big weekend plans?


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey girls!

Malinko you lucky girl you! I am so jealous you are going on vacay I would LOVE to go to Cabo! lol

Well we listed our house last night and tonight we are going to make an offer on the one we love! We will see how it goes! Hopefully our house will sell quickly and we will be able to get the other one before anyone else offers something on it but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much as you never know what will happen!

This weekend is my niece's first birthday party so we will be doing that on Saturday. We will also be trying to consolidate our crap and hopefully make everything look bigger lol. DH's parents are letting us put our extra stuff in their basement until we sell!

I am looking forward to the birthday party but at the same time this month is taking FOEVER to go by. Not ovulating sucks because you don't even have a SHOT at being pregnant....UGH...I seriously wish AF would just get here already so that we can move onto the clomid and REALLY trying again. We will have to have :sex: either Friday or Satruday so then DH can obstain for 3-4 days and then Monday or Tuesday we will be making a trip to the bigger hospital to have another SA done.

UGH come on you stupid :witch: just get here already.....SIGH...CD20 and counting


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Just wanted to say Happy Friday!!! I started typing a post last night but didn't let myself finish it or post it. After what I saw little go through a couple of months ago, I'm sure it means nothing.

Anyhoo, last night after going potty, I noticed the smallest spot on the toilet paper. It literally looked like someone took a fine point red pen and made a dot on the toilet paper and then there was some light pink that went around the red dot. SUPER small. This sounds dumb....but I took a picture of it thinking that I was just seeing things, but nope, definitely there. I actually think it showed up even better on the picture. As I said though....little, you had the light bleeding a couple months ago and as excited as we were for you and just SURE that it was implantation bleeding, it clearly wasn't. So, I'm not reading into it....which is why I refused to let myself do a post last night :) I'm just going to keep taking my temperature now to see what happens. I guess if my temps remain elevated the beginning of next week, I'll need to take a test before going on vacation. No other symptoms. I'm not sure if I was crampy in the middle of the night or if I was just dreaming it. I'm sure I was just dreaming it or making it up in my head!

I probably won't be on much this weekend unless something big happens, which I'm sure it won't :) I think I'm at least 5 days away from af still...

Little - - did you get the offer made on the house?!?!?

Wish - - hooray for going home today! Are you just home for the weekend? Did af finally show? I hope you aren't in too much pain and that she goes away very quickly!

Love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Also, forgot to put that I had a mild breakout yesterday too. I had two really small spots to the left of my mouth and then a pimple that literally just formed yesterday (by last night it was embarrassing and I looked like a teenager) so I popped it. The ones to the left of my mouth are smaller now and don't feel like they will develop into anything noticeable, and the one I popped yesterday on my chin - it's gone and cleared up now!

Ugh....I hate the fluctuation of hormones!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko that all sounds super promising and HOW WONDERFUL FOR YOU! I am thrilled and I know we aren't supposed to get too excited, but I really feel that it might be a really great sign! Please keep us updated on what happens! You never know this could be the month that you finally relaxed enough to let it happen!

We didn't put an offer on the house yet.....we are going to give it a little time and see what happens. We truly should sell our house before we purchase the other one, and I feel that the longer it sits with no offer the better price we will get! So more waiting.....haha kind of funny just another waiting game...like I really need that right now lol Anyway I am so far off in a different land I didn't even temp this morning lol TOTALLY forgot.

At this point I am just kind of feeling like a freak. My body doesn't work right and its frustrating. Still just waiting for AF...who knows if she will show since I didn't ovulate...I think she will start sometime between the 27-29....but that's only if she shows when she would if I had ovulated....no one can tell lol

hope you both have a wonderful weekend!

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls.

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. Absolutely nothing new going on. Guessing af will be here Wednesday or Thursday. Feeling great though! 

Gearing up for vacation and cannot wait! How was your alls weekend?


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Nothing eventful here as far as baby making goes...just waiting for AF...if she stays on track she should show anytime between Sunday and Tuesday...the sooner the better!

Just been working on cleaning up our current home and getting it ready to show! Our first showing is scheduled for this Wednesday so I want to make sure all of the extra stuff is out and its all spotless and looking good! The sooner we can sell the better!

1st birthday party this weekend went well! She is growing like a weed! We see her a lot but every time I see her she is doing something new! I love her to pieces....hope I get to have one of my own soon!

Wish how are you? did AF show? What's the word on testing or not needing testing??

Malinko I am still UBER jealous you are going on vacay! are you having any signs of AF since you had that possible implantation bleeding last week? Just want all the details! lol

love to you both!

:dust:


----------



## malinko

Little - we are getting pretty excited for our vacation. I just wish af wouldn't show! I'm guessing it will come the day we leave though. That just creates a whole new "crappiness" to the travel day!

As far as signs of af - - I don't really know. I haven't seen any more spotting. I had another spot develop on my face Saturday. It hurt Sunday morning and I popped it. Guessing that was a pre af symptom. I've had some minor cramping here and there but I ignore it and forget about it. TMI, I have been really constipated - which I will have to go back and look at past months. Normally it seems like the progesterone starts to wear off around this time and I don't really feel constipated, my breast cyst doesn't hurt as bad towards the end of the "tww" but haven't really experienced that yet. My cyst is REALLY sore. I think I have also developed another one on my other breast - because I have a place that is pretty sensitive. It doesn't help that my wire is right by that area either. I'm having some headaches here and there but guessing I just need some caffeine. Saturday I was really hot - - which is uncommon. DH was cold and I was hot. That NEVER happens. Since I started taking my temp since last Tuesday, my lowest temp has been 97.9. It seems like every other day it is 97.9 and the other days are between 98.0 and 98.1. Guessing it will be about the same tomorrow and maybe start dropping Wednesday. This is gross and sorry, tmi but I think this too is a pre af symptom. Last time I noticed this glob of cm that was "sticky" but it was like "gummy." It would stretch, roll into a ball but was still sticky and gummy. I don't know....its weird. I had that last month too.

IF it was implantation spotting (which now I highly doubt), they say it takes 3 to 4 days for hcg to build in the blood and then another day or two for it to build up in urine. So, earliest it could be detected on a urine test would have been this morning (3 days for blood and 1 for urine) but I didn't test. I tested yesterday and it was negative but everything about it was wrong! I don't think it could have been detected yet in urine, plus it wasn't fmu - so I'm sure it wasn't very concentrated.

I'm very doubtful that I am pregnant, however DH has asked me twice if I thought I was pregnant (because I have been abnormally warm). I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh yes please keep me updated! I think it sounds sort of promising! Of course I am not too excited about anything these days as you know how "promising" things have looked for me before and nothing! But I promise I will keep my fingers crossed this is it for you! I truly hope it is and I cant imagine a better way for you 2 to celebrate than to go on this kick ass vacation! You lucky, lucky girl you lol!

I hope and pray and wish and everything possible that you are preggers!!! Definitely keep me updated!!!!!!!! I will be checking in frequently to find out how you are! 

lots of love!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko if you are still charting on FF will you post a link so I can follow you!? I cant seem to find it from before?!

thanks!


----------



## malinko

Little - I believe it is page 7 that has my chart. Don't get too excited. I did a manual override just to when I THINK I possibly ovulated. It could be a day off....I have it for Wednesday but it is possibly Thursday. Also, I did an "average" of my coverline temps and that is how I came up with crosshairs :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Looks good to me! My fingers are so totally crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Checking in! So nothing going on here - AF showed on Thurs after 2 days of spotting, and all but disappeared by Saturday with a smidge of spotting yesterday and today. I went in for my blood work on Saturday, so that's all taken care of. Man, they test you for EVERYTHING! FSH, LH and then a slew of STDs. I guess you guys already know all of this and I guess they test for all of that if you are pregnant anyway so they know if it'll either be passed on to the baby or if it's just something they have to deal with during the delivery. 

Anyway - they took like 6 vials of blood and some urine. I don't know if this was the reason why but I was SUPER sluggish all weekend. I could barely keep my eyes open - like, this is how I would expect to feel if I was pregnant when they say you're just so fatigued. I imagine it was from traveling last week and such, but I didn't think I overexerted myself too much! Maybe so, I dunno. I honestly would not be surprised with a phone call after they test my urine and say I was preg, that's how tired I was. I took a 2.5 hr nap on Sunday after a race I had in the morning! And driving home, I could easily have gone off the road. Even now, it's not even 9pm and I'm ready for bed! Granted, again, I've been up since 5 to come back to Pitt, but still. Before 9?? I hope there's nothing wrong with me!

malinko - WOW, so excited for your trip to Cabo!!! that's awesome!! so jealous! And another WOW - I read through the posts but now I can't remember - when are you thinking AF should show? That would be so incredible if it happened for you this month, like little said - when you were all relaxed! 
How is that promo looking? Any movement on that? I feel like I haven't talked to you girls in a month!

little - so exciting about the house!!! I'm so happy for you that you found one you love and you are making strides to make it your own! That's how I felt about the house we're in now - I really just LOVE pulling up to it each and every time we do. It's our little squat of land in life and it's all ours! :) (I don't even know if that's the right saying, but I'm sticking with it! ha! :))
Come on, AF - I hope she comes for you soon! you need to get on some steroids and make yourself a littler little! 

Miss you girls, I wish I could chat more. Unfortunately, I'm sharing an office with at least 2 other people and the client folks pop in all the time (as they should, that's why we're here after all...), so I can't really have this website up for all to glimpse. ;)

I hope you both have great weeks. I'll be online at home on Thursday!! I'll keep checking in on my phone, though, just to see how things are going. 

...going to peak at malinko's chart now! hee hee!


----------



## malinko

Temp drop today. Blah! Oh well.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! I thought I would check in and let you know that I got my test results back and everything is normal! They even checked thyroid and such - everything seems to be in working order, I suppose.
So I guess next up is the HSG for me and an SA for DH. When they called to schedule the labs, they said that the HSG may not be this month. :( I just want that thing over with. 
I'll keep you both posted if anything different happens!

malinko - what's the vaca countdown?? Cabo - drinks, sun, sand, relaxation.....ahhhhhhhhhh perfect! :shipw::boat:

little - how are you doing, hon? going crazy getting your house show-ready? ugh, I hate that!! Thankfully we didn't have to do that in our last move b/c we moved out of a duplex that we own, so we just kept it and we're renting it out.

Have a great Tuesday, loves! :flower:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hate when I have typos - I meant 'peek' last night! ha!


----------



## littlegirl87

good morning lovelies!
My day is BLAH but that is typical for this time of the year and this time of the month. I would love if it AF would just get here already but I don't expect her until the end of this weekend or the beginning of next week IF and it is a big IF she shows on time! I am hoping so....I want to get this clomid BS started lol.

Sorry the :witch: showed for you wish! but I am super glad you checked in! I know you are busy with work but I am a worrier and I start to freak when I don't hear from one of you for a few days! Good to hear all your labs went well! That is excellent news! Get DH to get that SA done as soon as possible! Could be a case like ours where there is something just slight that is affecting his little :spermy: and once you get that fixed who knows what possibilities it may bring!

malinko...sorry about the temp drop :( at least you know if that stupid :witch: does show that you will be enjoying a wonderful vacation and then can have a clean and relaxing start next month! I guess I should stop calling her a stupid :witch: since I want her to show up here lol....if I keep calling her bad names she might not be so willing to come and I want her to be here ALREADY!!!

Tonight we are going to get DH's SA rechecked...JOY...lol and then rushing home to clean the house again as we have our first showing tomorrow night! Hopefully its exactly what they have been looking for and they make an offer....we have a lab and he sheds a lot and if I have to keep cleaning nightly to keep hair off the woodwork I will freak! I am a neat freak anyway so he always drives me nuts, but this is like in overdrive for me lol....I want things to look perfect. DH says I need to stop being psycho....so nice of him isn't it? lol oh well

Hope you are both having a great day!

love
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls!

Where do I even start? Wish - SO good to hear from you!!!! What GREAT news on all of your blood work! Blah on the HSG, but like you said "lets just get it done and over with!" One, just to be done with it but two, just that much closer to a little one! Hopefully you dh's sa test is good! Please do keep us updated!

Little - awesome news that they are already showing your house! That's great. I'm a clean freak too...so I can imagine the stress you are under right now. Definitely keep us updated on the sa test. I can't remember....they didn't put him on any meds yet, right?

The countdown is on. We leave tomorrow night! I have a bunch of stuff to finish up with work today and tomorrow and finish packing. I have most everything laid out - it's just making sure I don't overpack. Literally I need my swimsuit and a couple of dresses for dinner. I can't wait to just relax by the pool, catch up on some much needed girl time (we are going with another couple) and just stop thinking about all of this craziness going on it my life!

No movement on the promotion. The person appealed the firing so that is going to take some time now. 

I'm okay if af decides to show. I really prefer that she doesn't and that I cannot drink on this trip but that isn't really realistic. I would really like to be picky and choose the date she decides to arrive and pray that it will be a light cycle - - because it is totally ruining the fact I will be in a swimsuit having to worry about "how heavy the flow is" AND dealing with being bloated in a bikini. UGH! Oh well. At least I am on vacation, right? My temp drop has confirmed she is coming however I haven't had ANY spotting or any signs of her coming at least today. Last few months, once a day I will have some brownish cm that goes as quickly as it comes, but haven't even had that yet. Cervix seemed fairly soft today and it has been higher that normal for the past week. I know all that means nothing - - - and of anything, the temp this morning is the most telling. So, I will just await her arrival. 

Better get busy! Talk to you girls soon!:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you malinko and glad to know I am not alone! I hope AF doesn't show for you either! FX no matter what I know you will have a great vacation!

No they haven't put DH on anything yet, but that is why we are doing this and then getting back in as quickly as possible so that if he needs meds he can get on them before we start the clomid in a few weeks. FX it all works out!

Still super jealous you are going on such an awesome vacay! but SERIOUSLY hope you have a good time and get some rest and relaxation! :thumbup:


----------



## malinko

I'm convinced I am waiting for af to arrive, but I just had to share something. My cysts seem to be killing me. In fact, ones that I know I have that haven't bothered me for quite some time are bothering me today (of course only if you touch it). And I have had a terrible headache all day long. Ugh...I hate this fluctuation in hormones.


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko...if you would decide to take a test when is that going to be?


----------



## malinko

I don't think there is a need to take a test :) Temp dropped again today from 97.7 to 97.5 which is what I estimated my baseline to be. Probably won't start today....but it will probably show tomorrow.


----------



## littlegirl87

that's no good :(....

well I wish you the absolute best time on your trip!
:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

I am hoping she is on her way....I have been SUPER hungry the last 2 days which is usually a good sign of PMS for me....FX she shows on time


----------



## malinko

Leaving to go meet up with our friends and flying out! Be back in a week! Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko are you at least going to be able to let us know if AF shows?!?!?!

:hugs:

safe travels!


----------



## littlegirl87

I know that both of you are away but FF has me all sorts of screwed up....says I ovulated on Monday?! WTF?? I sure didn't...lol guess maybe a low temp tomorrow might throw that off....I am waiting for AF and she should be here this weekend so I don't want it to say I ovulated Monday....then I would have at least 12 days to wait until AF would show which would put me at starting on the 2nd of August! that would be waiting another whole week...GRRR I was planning on starting my clomid around then!

NUTS

oh well....maybe the dotted lines will go away tomorrow! FX for af this weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! I'm so sorry I missed malinko - I'm sure she's going to have a great time. Safe travels if you see this!! Have a pina colada for us!

little - how you doin', girl? ugh, FF is probably just doing what it's supposed to with your 3 days of 'elevated' temps. I'm sure AF will show on time for you - FF is prob trying to make something out of whatever data you're giving it. I'm so excited for AF to come for you and for you to start this new approach! Gosh I hope it works immediately for you!! I can't WAIT until you become pregnant!!!!

:bunny::bunny:


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish!
I am super glad you are back! I have been going through withdrawl with you gone and then malinko gone! NO ONE TO TALK TO AHHHHHHHH

DH and I decided that if we don't get pregnant by Nov when my 3 months of trying clomid are up we are going to take a little break from all of the testing and things...its a little much and it stresses me out. Plus the next thing on the list is the HSG and those are expensive and with us buying a new house and a new truck for DH I'd rather just wait a bit until we REALLY NEED the HSG and then pay for it lol...they tell me insurance doesn't typically cover those well :(

It makes me kind of sad, but at the same time I am looking forward to the next 3 months of trying super hard with the clomid and just praying it works!

Hope your week was good! Again I am so glad you are back! I missed you terribly! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I missed you too!! Glad to be back!
Another trip next week but that's it for a few weeks. Hopefully we can get some baby-making in on the right days! ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

RE-DONK-ULOUS busy today but wanted to pop in to say hi! AF here yet?? when are you expecting her? 

I hope you have a fantastic weekend and she comes fast and not-so-furious!

much love, my friend!


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning!
AF isn't here yet but I am expecting her today or tomorrow...hopefully she shows...I am having some cramps and feeling extremely grumpy and irritated and I am thinking that may be partly due to her and partly just due to the fact that I am trying to take on too much in life right now lol.

who knows!

Hope you had a great weekend and I hope malinko is having fun on her vacay!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello dearest! I'm sorry to hear you are grumpy today! AF should be here any second so hopefully you get to start your clomid soon and new things can start happening!!
did they say if there are going to be any side effects from that or not?

I had a good weekend but of course it was too short. My FiL was gone for the weekend so DH and I had the house to ourselves! it was a nice little change for a bit, not that my FiL is ever under foot or anything. We had a date night and went out to dinner Saturday - again, a nice change b/c we never do that. 

cd12 here with negative OPKs yesterday and today, which I guess would be expected (though I think O came on cd13 last month, crazy early). I hope I'm home for when O comes! I leave, once again, tomorrow morning and am gone until late Thursday night. Please don't come until Friday or Saturday, Ms. O!!!

I hope your Monday got cheerier for you! How did the showing(s) go on the house last week? Any bites? Do you have more scheduled for this week? Must be such a pain to have to keep the house clean as a whistle all this time! 

anywho - I hope you are well! and yes, drat that malinko for being on such an awesome vacation! but I hope she is well too and AF came quickly for her!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish!
The showing went alright and as of now we don't have any more scheduled but hopefully some will!
AF still hasn't shown....grrrr...I am REALLY hoping sometime today but who knows! If she doesn't come today I will call my Dr. Tomorrow and hopefully they will give me that medicine that makes her come lol. I just want to get it started and not be waiting forever....trying to keep the due dates toward the beginning of the month lol...I know its strange but I prefer to be expecting at the beginning of the month lol

anyway keeping the house clean is absolutely killing me especially with DH's lab...he sheds like you wouldn't BELIEVE! its insane....hope the house sells soon so I don't have to clean like a crazy woman anymore lol. I mean I am always on the neat freak side, but moping daily is a little nuts lol

love to you! :hugs: safe travels!


----------



## Wish2BMom

enough is enough, little's AF! come now! what is this medicine that makes her show up? all these meds, I've never heard of. Sheesh. Did you hear that one of the drugs A Rod was busted for was clomid?? I was just sorta listening and when I heard that, I was like 'whaaaa?' I guess eggs and spermies aren't the only things that it helps enhance the performance of!!

Mopping every day?? Girl, you NUTS! Though I can TOTALLY relate on the dog shedding problem!! My FIL's 2 german shepherds - I'm surprised they aren't bald. Thankfully they don't really come into our side of the house but their hair certainly does!

So tell me about this house that you love and want to buy - what does it look like? why do you love it so much? how much land, etc? I LOVE realty and looking at homes. If I was independently wealthy, I'd consider doing it part-time! :)

you mentioned you have a ton of other 'life' stuff going on - anything more than the house and the TTC? not that that's not enough, clearly it is! But I hope you're not stretching yourself too thin, my dear!

chat with you soon - I hope you're having a great Tuesday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi little! how goes your Wednesday? AF show up yet? I see your chart so I'm assuming not. Any spotting or anything?? sheesh...

Another negative OPK this morning - cd14 here. I got a call from my docs too, just a vm right now, saying that they can't fit me in this month for the HSG. Something about calling again on the first day of my next cycle. Great. So....we'll try again this month and I'm assuming nothing will happen and on to the next for hopefully the HSG. TTHHHHHPPPPPT! that's how I feel about that!


----------



## littlegirl87

That really bites Wish I am so sorry to hear that!
Well last night we went back to the urologist to get the results of DH's second semen analysis because they didn't get all the info they were looking for from the first one, and like I mentioned previously we had the first one done at our small hospital here in town...they usually screw everything up! Well...THEY REALLY SCREWED UP

the original report said that DH had a count of 147 million which is on the high side of normal and would be GREAT! This one said that his count was 11 million....REALLY low...20 million is considered low so you can only imagine how we felt after finding that out!

So since the difference was so crazy poor DH has to get ANOTHER one done just to see what that result comes back as. My fingers are crossed that it comes back normal because it if is that low we are definitely going to struggle to have children :(

If it is that low I will be out of the TTC game for a while because they will have to test his hormones and such and try to find out what is causing the low count and then they might put him on clomid also. Which unlike women it takes a few months to get their sperm count up. Which brings me to the next thing...

When we got married we didn't really do the whole official thing. Just went to the courthouse really quick like and that was that. I have wanted a "real" wedding forever and DH finally decided that he agreed and so we have picked a day Septbember 26, 2015 and we are going to "get married" that day! I am REALLY excited about it, but obviously I would have had to get pregnant soon or I would be pregnant during that day and I want to wear a dress and do that whole thing so I really don't want to be 7 or 8 months pregnant when we do this.

SO I suppose this would work out ok...just that I wont be starting the clomid this month or probably this year haha. I guess we would look at DH starting clomid soon and me starting it in August of next year if his count really is that low. This whole thing is crazy and I am trying really hard to wrap my head around it and feel ok about it, but truly I am bummed. I was looking forward to starting the clomid and getting things going. We were going to try until October and then take a break anyway due to the whole wedding thing, but I am thinking that it wont happen at this point.

I guess now I am hoping that the test was just wrong and his count is normal and we can go about our plan of getting pregnant having a baby at the beginning of next summer and then doing our wedding thing in September, but if not then I suppose we get our bodies as ready as possible and then we will start trying immediately after September 26, 2015. Our families are both THRILLED that we have decided to do this finally so we really cant push it off any longer....and its not that I am not excited but I want to be a mother so bad and DH really wants to be a father (his own child) but at least he is talking about adoption if its not a possibility but I suppose we will cross that bridge when we get there.....

I feel like my world is crashing down, but at least there are a few plans we could start down and hopefully either this year or next year God will bless us with a little one....waiting until next year at this time would be rough, but if we move and do this whole wedding thing then I guess it might go by faster than I am imagining now....

sorry about all this info I know its crazy but im so sad I don't even know who to talk to...and of course DH doesn't want to talk about it at all haha :(

maybe the test next week will come back much better! FX if not FX we both have patience and things work out when we are both able to take meds!

Hope your day is going better than mine!

:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

oh and no AF....at this point I am hoping she holds off for a couple days and then it will give me time to know if I need to try the clomid this month or wait until DH gets treated....


----------



## littlegirl87

maybe my news was too much for you guys? :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMIGOSH!! I'm SO sorry I didn't have a chance to log back in yesterday - I was still at the client and we were running from meeting to meeting, to a training, blah blah work stuff... and then I had to leave and catch my flights. Which, oddly enough, were ON TIME yesterday so I didn't have much down time.

:hugs: :hugs:
HOLY COW you are going through a lot right now. I can't believe the difference in his SAs! How on earth? Did your DH start his meds for the infection that they said he had yet or were they still waiting on that? I wonder if that's the reason for the drop in count. Though, obv I'm NO doctor so I would assume something like that would be considered.
Little - you can always talk to me/us (I'll feel confident speaking for malinko here!). You have so much going on right now, it's hard to wrap your head around it all, like you said. New house, selling old house - I consider these 2 different things that have to really go hand in hand well together! TTC, all these tests and now you're going to get married! AND I know you mentioned maybe picking up another job?? Doing one of these things is hard enough to concentrate on, let alone all of them at the same time! And if you do try to control all of them or put 100% of yourself into all of them, they are bound to crack somewhere and then not one of them will be as enjoyable as it should have been.

:hugs: Sooo....here's my $.02 and I hope I'm not stepping over any bounds...this is what I remind my mom and my sister of when they have so much going on at once too! And so now you're my e-sister, so you get the wisdom of Michelle as well - ha!<3

Try to wrap your head around one thing at a time. Like selling/buying your house right now. The testing is going to take up the TTC stuff for now, so rather than worry about what you can do to control that, maybe let that go for a bit and concentrate on getting that wonderful home that your future children will grow up in, no matter how you end up having those children. You know that you will provide a VERY loving home for them. Then maybe see where you are when the dust settles on that and move on to the next thing. Maybe it will be planning the wedding by then!! Plan that awesome and loving event and go make a honeymoon baby!!
I just know that everything will fall into place for you - you're too good of a person with the greatest intentions in life for it not to.
I know it's all overwhelming right now b/c it's all hitting at once, but I have the utmost faith that you GOT THIS, little!! 

I'm home now so I'll be on throughout the day! love you, little!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you Wish!
It is a LOT to deal with! Selling the house and buying a new one I also consider 2 separate things! And I am really looking forward to it and hoping it all works out as best as it possibly can! But I do have to agree....if we can make it through that and just get the testing done and the meds started then we will be all set to try again in a year. And you are 100% correct! Then the house will be set up and totally baby ready! And we wont be focusing on a million other things so we can enjoy being pregnant and waiting for the little one to come if that is the only BIG thing we have going on at that time!

I am kind of excited about it all now more so than down....I still get that twinge when I see a new baby or hear that someone is pregnant, but I think it is time to realize that it will all happen in good time for me....regardless of how it occurs!

DH doesn't have an infection. Lol that is the only clear thing we did find out from doing this last SA. But that is good news! I would hate for him to have one! yucky! So Monday we will get another one done and hopefully have the results of the count by Tuesday or Wednesday and then that way we will know for sure if his count is really that low. If it is then we will go on with his labs to see what LH and FSH are doing and hopefully get him started on clomid! This of course will put all of my testing off until next year around this time when we would be ready to start trying again! Which I am ok with! I hate tests lol

I am really looking forward to our "wedding" He is my best friend and I love him to death! When we got married it just wasn't the right time for all that wedding jazz...but now it will be perfect and probably be everything we always dreamed of! I am BEYOND excited to do the dress shopping and stuff so ya....maybe its just God saying I have this awesome plan for you, you just need to be patient! :thumbup:

Of course this also gives me the option to focus on exercising and getting in the best shape I can! Which I haven't been working out as hard as I normally would the last 6 months because I was worried that working out too hard would make my cycles abnormal...which happened anyway lol so now I can focus on losing the few pounds I want to lose and then I will be more healthy when I get pregnant anyway!

I actually love your advice Michelle is it? lol I am Katie btw...its like super awesome if that is your name! lol I love you 2 so much and SO enjoy talking with you! Its like being best friends but not knowing someone lol...kind of strange! but hey knowing names is awesome! Makes it so much better!

I really hope you had a great trip and I am so sorry to hear that they keep pushing your testing back. :hugs: its so aggravating especially because if we could just get some answers we could probably make this stuff work! COME ON PEOPLE lol

They clearly just don't understand....but fear not because I TOTALLY do! Glad you made it home safe! Any big weekend plans?!


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh PS not picking up a second job right at the moment....was more so doing that to have something to keep me occupied but um well I think ive got enough other stuff lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Katie! haha, yep, I'm Michelle :) Pleased ta meet ya!
And you're right, these friendships we've made are very different, huh? It was funny - we went to some friends' house last weekend and they had another couple over that has had some pregnancy troubles (they lost twins at 22 weeks a little over a year ago but are pregnant again) and she offered to talk with me about anything, answer any questions b/c they have looked into almost everything. Nice of her, yes, but A) she's not someone I completely trust with keeping our issues to herself, B) we know them but never see them, and C) I was like, 'well, I have these two women that I'm friends with on this blog and we kinda help each other out, so I'm good for now but thanks!' :)

HAHA - good thinking on the 2nd job, I think!

I'm so relieved that it sounds like you're already taking things in stride and seeing the silver lining of how things are panning our right now! Yessss!! Awesome new house, super fun wedding planning, working out like a crazy (re)bride-to-be! All of this stuff would be much harder with a baby in hand or on the way. This is kinda how our life fell into place too - we left our duplex and bought our 'forever' home, got married in Puerto Rico later that year, I got laid off but found this great new job a month later and now everything is in place for a baby!

And it's really great to hear that your DH does not have an infection! that is yucky, to think you have this lurking thing going on messing things up and you didn't even know about it. The body is such an enigma.

Weekend plans - NONE!! And I'm A-OK with that! I don't even know what the weather is supposed to be like but I know I'll just be relaxing. This house needs a serious cleaning, we need to do groceries - regular stuff like that. Probably grill some yummy food, hang out on the deck with my FiL and the dogs, play some cards, drink some wine. Sounds like heaven to me! :)
What about you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and PS here too - flashing smiley today on my last OPK stick so hopefully some BD'ing this weekend as well! hahaha
Give it another try before they can fit the HSG in - why not!


----------



## littlegirl87

Going over to my parents tonight to visit with them and have dinner and one of my sisters will be there as well! Going to talk about some of the wedding stuff! I just know a year will come and go in a flash and Im excited so why not just get stuff organized now?! I am sure some of this is due to the control freak in me lol. Um other than that nothing! Which just like you is fine by me! We have been so busy this summer we have had something planned every single weekend and have been trying to do a million things on top of it so I am like SUPER excited to have a weekend where we don't HAVE to do anything!

I don't know when malinko is supposed to be back so it will be good to hear how her vacay went! Lucky girl!

AF still hasn't shown here....so weird lol...but its ok I suppose because realistically I would love to know what DH's sperm count comes back as before we totally decide to not do the clomid this next cycle, although I think we are leaning toward that regardless of what we find out! But still if she holds off until next week ill be ok with that I guess!

It's so crazy how life works out sometimes isn't it? I am just hoping that us having a baby is one of those crazy life things as well! Hopefully its the same for you!

:hugs: and :dust:

Good luck with the BDing this weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## littlegirl87

ummmmmm speak of the devil and she will come....just went to the bathroom and BOOM AF definitely here....hopefully we can make a decision by Tuesday cause that is when I would need to start the clomid....ehhhhhhhh...I am thinking we will wait though....even if his count is fine we just might wait...weird timing though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! How were your weekends? 

little - glad AF finally showed for you! Man, that was a long month!! Anymore thoughts or decisions made over the weekend re: the clomid? no pressure, just wonderin'!
Did you have some fun wedding planning talks at your folks' on Friday? So fun, I love all of those fun decisions!

malinko - it's been AGES! I hope you had the most fantastic vacation and AF didn't spoil it too much! if you even got it...hmmmm???? Please check in at your earliest convenience! ;)

for me - good weekend, full of BD'ing but the best thing is that DH asked Saturday morning 'how long we'd have the flashing face for', aka 'how many times do we HAVE to BD' and it actually made things SO much easier as far as initiating. I think b/c he knew it was coming!! So I said 'well, I got the flashing face yesterday morning (Friday) and that was cd16, so we should probably BD tonight, tomorrow and Monday'. Expectations SET rather than me springing yet another night on him! And he can mentally get in the mood!
I ran out of sticks, though, so I don't know when I actually O'd. I was considering temping but I took my temp Sat morning to baseline and I had had a very light, tossing/turning sleep and it was already at 98.2. So I figured forget it, I'll just wing it this month. I can temp next week to see where my temps are. I'm sure they'll be hovering around 98.3 and I won't be able to tell anything. :)

Miss you girls! Have a good Monday!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey Ladies!
My weekend was good other than the allergies/cold I have going on lol. Pretty much just stayed in bed yesterday which was fine by me lol we have been running around doing things like crazy for the last 2 months and I thought hey a day to relax sounds great! especially since I wasn't feeling well!

If I was going to start the clomid I would do so tomorrow....but DH is going to give his sample tonight after work so I am not sure if they would have his count back by tomorrow or not? I guess if I can get the result and if it is normal we might try the clomid this month and next just to see what happens? but I fully expect that his count will be low again and then we will be putting it off until next year around this time! 

we will see! Hopefully it will be good news either way!

Glad to hear you had a good weekend wish! 

Havent heard from malinko, but I am hoping she had a wonderful trip and will be gracing us with her presence soon!

love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh - a day just lounging in bed sounds AMAZING!! not that I did a ton of running around this weekend. It was fairly chill!
We used to have days, in the first apartment we had, where we would walk down into town to get a pizza, bring it back to bed, watch movies and just hang out there all day, both kitties chilling with us....so fun. 

FX'ed on your DH's count being ok! Good luck tomorrow!

so question for you - do you think you'll stay on BnB for the next year if you guys decide to put things off until after the wedding? I'd miss you terribly but I would totally understand. I was wondering if maybe malinko was doing the same - I know this TTC has put a strain on her relationship and she's being way more chill about things. Do you think coming on here to touch base brings even a small level of pressure or strain?
It's kinda funny - I don't even go into the other threads anymore. I only come on to see how you girls are doing in this one. I can't keep up with the '3dpo and my toe hurts, is that a sign???' things anymore. I totally admit I got caught up in it at the beginning of the year but I guess now that I know more and have met you two, it's much easier for me to chill until about 8-9dpo and bounce stuff off of you guys. No more obsessing for me. :) 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today, little!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!

I'm finally back. Vacation was absolutely wonderful and we had a great time. Unfortunately, we got back and the next day my father in law had a heart attack so we have been dealing with that. Thankfully he is finally at home and resting well but we have definitely had our hands full over the last week. 

Little - sorry to hear about dh's sa test. Hopefully it was just a fluke and everything is okay. If not though, at least you have a plan of action and can keep moving forward. And so exciting about the wedding! That should definitely take your mind off ttc and relax a little (although you will then be stressed with wedding things!) If it's not one thing, it's another :) Also hoping your house sells quickly! Did you ever make the offer on the other house?

Wish - how are you doing girl??? At home for awhile? Sorry work has been so crazy for you. Any updates on doctor's appointments? Ovulating yet? As far as your inquiry to little...just throwing in my two cents. I missed your girls terribly while I was gone - - but I will tell you it was so nice and relaxing not thinking a thing about ttc, charting, temping, opks, and honestly BnB. However, I couldn't stay away though! 

Not much new going on here. Got a solid circle on Saturday and solid smiley on Sunday (CD11). Thought I would have ovulated yesterday but not sure that I did. I took my first temp yesterday and it was 97.5 but todays temp was 97.4. So, maybe it'll be today. No idea and just trying to relax about it all. We finally got an appointment scheduled with the fertility specialist in September. In the midst of being in the hospital with f.i.l. I was able to get all my paperwork filled out and back to them and had my other records sent from my doctor's office so the specialist could review them. They called me this morning and told me they could see me tomorrow (WHOA!) but dh is out of town. I don't know if I should take the appointment tomorrow or just keep our regular scheduled appointment that he can attend with me. If I would go tomorrow, we could maybe do day 21 testing this month if the doctor wanted to. I really do want dh with me though.

Have a great day ladies and touch base with you both soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

MALINKOOOOOO!!! I've missed you! I was wondering if the no charting, poas'ing, etc would lead you to not coming back to us! :) I totally get it - I'm wayyyyyy less stressed or obsessed now that I don't go on other threads. I popped into one today just to see - I definitely feel more comfortable with 'trying to conceive over 35' crew but even then, they are on a lot of IVF, IUI, etc stuff that I'm not yet on. So I'm sure there will be a lot to learn if we get to that point and the threads may become more helpful again, but until then - I'm sticking to just this one with my girls!

Yep, no travel until 8/14, and that one is just an overnight. Then not back until the last week of the month!

I got a flashing smiley on Friday and that was my last stick of the pack. So we BD'ed Friday, Sat and Sunday. Last night I think we were way too pooped to, which is fine. We hit cd16, 17 and 18, I usually O on 17 or 18, so I'm sure we're covered. So now the waiting! I've had some weird ticklish cramps but I know it's nothing since it's only progesterone doing its thing right about now. I've been sleeping like a rock, too - didn't even hear DH leave or give me a kiss goodbye like he usually does this morning!
I called this morning to make my appt for the HSG - that'll be on 8/21. I have to go get a preg test first at the regular doctor's office, then go down to radiology at the hospital for the HSG. Wonder if we can just take DH's SA at that time too, though I don't know that he'd want to wait in the car keeping the sample warm while I am at the reg doc's office getting a preg test! They said the HSG takes about 45 mins and there will be cramping afterwards and they suggest me getting a ride to/from. Ugh, I don't know about that - I'll prob just bring myself. I always think that's funny - I can think of 2 times where I haven't been able to drive myself anywhere comfortably and that's when I pulled my back out last month and when I sprained my ankle so badly I could barely push in the gas peddle. And even then, I was going to try! I think a little cramping is fine to deal with on the 20 min ride home.

OH, I asked the nurse today - are we supposed to count cd1 when spotting starts or when full flow starts and she said spotting. I had it the other way around! So - just spreading the knowledge in case you ladies thought as I did!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, and I temped this morning and it was at 98.2 - though I temped the other day and it was that high too (after a restless sleep), so maybe my thermometer is on the fritz. Oh well.


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning Ladies!
or almost afternoon I guess....got a little busy at work this morning and didn't quite make it here lol but hey im here now and that is all that matters! lol

Malinko so glad to see that you are back! Glad to hear your trip went well but sorry to hear about F.i.L.! Hope he is doing well and things get calmed down and back to normal....well as normal as they can be lol and yes you are right if it isn't one thing its another lol. I have to call this afternoon and try to get an answer on DH's sperm count to see if I need to start clomid today or not! ahhhhh crazy even if it is normal we might just wait until after everything else calms down anyway, but obviously we will talk about it and decide once we know what is going on!

Wish to answer your question no I think I would stick around to talk to the 2 of you! I wouldn't want to miss out on one of you finding out youre preg!!!! That would just be way to exciting and I would miss talking to you both and knowing what you are up to! SO I would come on just to talk to you guys!

I already deleted like every other thread I was ever in except this one....its just too much to try to keep track of and I don't feel like im that intense about it anymore....even if we do continue to try right now I will still only go elsewhere if I have to experience something new like IUI or something!

Anyway I hope you 2 are having a wonderful Tuesday! Its raining here!

Love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh, I didn't even respond to the news about your FiL, malinko - I'm so sorry! That's so horrible, I'm so sorry you all are going through this. But I am glad to hear that it wasn't fatal and he's on the mend. Are they exploring why it happened and any remedies like a stint or anything? sheesh - SO scary.


----------



## littlegirl87

Well ladies...the results are in and this little girl is out :(

DH's :spermy: are few in numbers. Total bummer, but on we will go. We will be hopefully getting lab orders from the urologist in the next week or so and getting those done and then off to see him about the results. Hopefully there is something they can do....if not then I am afraid maybe a baby will not be in the cards for me. I would be willing to adopt but DH feels strongly that he wants his own children, and maybe if we are told that absolutely wont happen then MAYBE he will think about adoption, but for now not good news.

Oh well. More testing here we come! Just FX they can figure out something to fix the issue and come next September we will be ready to go!

love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh little, I'm so sorry about those results. I would think they would have a fix for that, though? it's got to be one of the most common reasons for infertility. IVF, don't they stick the sperm right in the egg? So numbers wouldn't matter, if they are manually introducing the two to each other. I'm positive there are options for you guys!!
FX'ed for sure on your upcoming tests and meeting with the urologist.

How are you doing? You know, for all it's worth, I'm so happy that you come from a Mom who had such a wonderful adoption experience and life with your grandparents. I know you would give an adopted child the very same.

malinko - how you doing? you should have O'ed by now, right? And forgive me for not remembering - you're not doing any tests right now, right? Just kinda going with it for the time being, I thought? How's your FiL?

Well, I hope you both are having decent days where you are. I am empathetically bummed out for both of you. :nope:

<3 and :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Little - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully you can meet with the doctor next week and they will offer encouraging news. And hopefully this allows you to relax a little and just enjoy your time with your husband as you prepare for this wonderful wedding that you will have next year. And, when you get your dream house, you will have a room ready to be a nursery. It'll all come together!!!! I guess the big guy upstairs just had something different in mind than what you did. Just have faith that it will all work out and you have other things going on right now (house, wedding, etc) that you should put your energy into. I constantly have to remind myself that my husband is my very best friend and I couldn't imagine life without him. I have never experienced the love for a child obviously...but I simply cannot imagine not having my husband in my life. So...if God's wish for me is for it to just be him and me...I'm okay with that. I have faith though that come next September....everything will be perfect and God will give you that precious bundle of joy!

Wish - how you doing dear?

Nothing much here. Just trying to relax :) I think I'm officially in the tww again. After my positive opk on Sunday, I was sure I would ovulate on Monday but my temp dropped by .1 degree. It rose .2 degrees to 97.6 though - and that is typically a low post ovulation temp. Here's to waiting yet again!


----------



## malinko

FIL is doing okay but have some issues with a regular heart beat. He had to have a triple bypass following the heart attack. It's going to be a long road ahead but we will make it through it. Thanks for asking. 

Anyone watch Good Morning America this morning? There was a shooting at a wal mart store near the town I live in (in Beavercreek Ohio). What is this world coming to?!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Holy cow! yeah, seriously - I have no idea what's going on with the world. Just the other day, this guy swerved his car towards a couple walking out of a grocery store in the town over from me. When the guy of the couple yelled and told him to slow down, the guy got out of his car with a HATCHET and started to move towards them 'menacingly' and said he was going to shoot them. WTH! A HATCHET?? Makes me a little nervous to think about bringing a child into the world, honestly. Though of course, you have to think that your child will do good in the world and help the greater cause. Man...

I'm doing fine, thanks for asking - my uterus has been very tingly this week. I don't know how else to describe it. Kinda tickly! And I'm sleeping like a rock still, which is odd for me post-O, but I'll take it! Other than that - I think I'm about the same dpo as you again, so nothing should be going on at all. Here's to the big ole wait, like you said!


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Day Friends:)
Malinko I am so sorry to hear about your F.iL. that is a LOT to go through. Give them time though they will get it figured out and get that heart rate back to normal. It just takes time. Tripple bypass is no joke! Ill keep you all in my prayers!

Well I had a good cry last night. Feeling so bummed. Just hoping there is something they can do! But again will just have to wait and see. I think DH is really bummed too but he wont talk about it of course. 

As for all of the craziness in the world and bringing a child into it I read this quote the other day and ill share it with you both as it totally made me smile. This is something I have often thought about in my dealing with young children and THE PARENTS (lol) for the last 6 years but this quote made me smile! :thumup:

"Our job is not to toughen our children up to face a cruel and heartless world. Our job is to raise children who will make the world a little less cruel and heartless."

good thought for the day! WE can do it you know...raise children who make the world better and we will I have faith :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love that quote - thank you so much for sharing! Just warmed me up!

I'm so sad that you had a cry last night...I get it, though. :cry: I'm sure your DH is bummed and maybe feeling a ton of other things - like he's letting you down, inadequate, etc. I can't imagine how men react to news like that. We still have my DH's SA to do too. I'd almost prefer a blockage in my tubes than him to have anything wrong. It's funny - I think we've all said at one point or another how we would prefer it was something with US, b/c we feel we can take it. I totally feel this going into our next round of tests.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Happy Friday Eve!

just checking in - how's everything going? Fine here - nothing crazy going on, nothing expected at 4dpo or whatever the heck I am.

Gorgeous day outside, humidity is gone for the day and in the low 70's. I may have to get out for a run b/c this is PERFECT for that. If I can get myself organized here with work. Ever have those days where you are just feeling behind the 8 ball all day?? I woke up feeling that way!! :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy real Friday!

little - how are you doing? Been thinking about you, I hope you're ok.

malinko - same to you, how are you? Didn't even ask - did you guys try to time your BD'ing right this month or just kinda go with it? 

Things here are the same - looking forward to getting out of work today and hopefully having a fun weekend. Going to a bridal shower tomorrow and dinner with friends on Sunday. Nothing crazy!

If you all aren't able to come on today (or are just taking a break b/c of where we all are in our cycles and tests and all that) - I hope you both have beautiful weekends! :hugs: to you both!


----------



## malinko

Hey girls!

Wish -nothing new here. Just waiting as the days slowly pass by. I was actually just trying to do every other day before I caved and bought more opks last Friday. So, we did a great job of every other day but didn't have sex the day I got my positive but I was okay with that since we had been doing every other day anyway and knew we would the day of. I got my positive on Sunday and took my temp on Monday (which I hadn't been temping either). Temp was 97.5 on Monday (which I thought was ovulation day and we did have sex). However, Tuesdays temp dropped by .1 to 97.4. SOOO...we dtd Tuesday as well just in case I didn't ovulate until Tuesday. Therefore, we dtd on cd 6, 8, 10, 12 and 13. If that doesn't catch it, I don't know what will. The only month that was more was the month I did smep and followed it all but the last day. How about you?

Little - thinking of you. Can't imagine how hard this is on you. I pray for you every day.

Going to in laws this weekend. Dh is already there. So, probably won't be on much if any this weekend. Have a great weekend girls. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good to hear from you, malinko! (what does your name mean anyway?? am I allowed to ask that since we're supposed to be all incognito??)

I feel like I really want to avoid work today, go get a pedi and go to the mall. I got a Yankee Candle coupon in the mail the other day that is burning a hole in my pocket and I could use more work pants...

anywho - I got my flashing smiley on Friday so we BD'ed Friday, Sat and Sun. So we got cd16, 17 and 18 and I usually O on 17 or 18. Like you said, if that doesn't do it, I don't know what would. :) Though I guess maybe a couple times before and after wouldn't hurt but sheesh.

Good luck this weekend - I hope your FiL is in good spirits and is on the mend.


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey girls! I am doing great! Just celebrating my birthday today with my family.

It's good because I got into it last night with DH's mom. I had a few margaritas at dinner and just let my feelings fly and evidently that is not ok. I feel bad because I really felt that M.i.L. was ok to kind of spill my guts too, but she is feeling bad for DH and believe it or not I feel bad for DH....this news has hit us like a ton of bricks and I was totally emabarrassed by sharing my feelings last night but it just came spilling out. I don't normally drink so I am not good and keeping things to myself when I do....

Oh well had to get it out sometime right?


hope you are both dong well! Love you both!

Happy B-day to me ;) almost 30 here ladies....ugh I feel every bit of it ladies....TRUST ME

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, little!!! Sounds like you had a fun weekend, minus what sounds like a bit of a different response you were looking for from your MiL over spilling your feelings. I am glad you were able to get it out, though, like you said - sometimes the alcohol will do that for you AND it's actually a good thing! I'm sure there are a ton of different emotions going on through those that know what your situation is. But glad you got to blow off some steam! Doesn't sound like you get to really do that too much, especially with all you have going on right now!

malinko - how was your weekend? How's your FiL doing? what dpo are you now? feeling anything? ;)

I had a good weekend as well - went to my good friend's shower on Saturday out in the boonies here. It was at her future in-laws' and their place is gorgeous - her MiL keeps the most beautiful land/gardens, it was lovely. However, the most interesting part of the weekend was that Friday night, I was stung in the temple by a bee! I didn't swell right away, I was ok for the shower. But yesterday my head looked crooked and this morning, my left eye was swollen shut!! I have been icing on and off (it hurts, I'm a huge baby when it comes to this, so prob not as much as I should be). I only took one Benedryl caplet yesterday b/c it makes me so drowsy, but I think I have to bit the bullet and take 2 today and just tell my team I'll be knocked out for a bit. Ugh! Talk about a great distraction from the TWW!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welp - AF just showed. Man, I really wasn't paying attention this month, I don't know why I thought it would be later this week. I guess if we're considering the first day of spotting to be cd1, like the nurse said, then today puts me at cd27. Who knew! That's one short LP, though, if I O'ed on the 2nd or 3rd. ugh.

Hope you girls are having a good Monday!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hi Ladies!
Wish I am so sorry to hear that AF showed :( BOOOOOOOO :witch:

Also sorry to hear you got stung! that is NEVER fun I don't care how tough you are! lol

My weekend was good and thank you for the birthday wish! I was just way taken back about how my M.i.L. responded when I shared how I felt because she is one of the people that want us to have a baby the most or is the most looking forward to it I should say, but of course that is her little baby boy...needless to say lesson learned here!

I have been crazy busy at work this week so sorry I have been sort of MIA! I will try to check in as much as possible though! I am SERIOUSLY hoping that one of you end up pregnant so I can have someone to be happy for!....not trying anymore is kind of nice, but its such a bummer at the same time. I was really looking forward to finding out I was pregnant...but I guess this way maybe it will eventually happen. Until then I will be working hard on this wedding and trying to save up money for a honeymoon and to pay for the wedding and buy a house and new vehicles.....ekkkkkkk too much lol

oh well id rather be busy because if I don't stay insanely busy I will just be totally depressed about the baby thing....waiting to hear back about a lab order from the urologist today! 

Hopefully we can get in there soon and get some answers!

Hope you are both doing well! Miss you like crazy!

Love and :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I'm so happy that you checked in, little!!! I know you both said that you'd stay on but I'll be honest...I was wondering if you were checking out... :(
I wouldn't blame you one bit so I'm not trying to guilt you!! 

Yeah - it's quite a fine line when it comes to talking to Moms about their sons - whooeee! I'm pretty sure most think their sons walk on water. I married my MiL's favorite of the 3 boys but thankfully she had quite an affection for me too. I'm sure your MiL does for you as well (how could she not) and probably just assumes that you could be the stronger one in this situation and feel for her son as much as she does. How dare you have your own feelings about this! Are you guys ok, like did it turn into a fight? Or just not the direction you thought the conversation would go? I hope everything is ok - no more stress is needed for this situation!
And I'd agree - you have a ton to keep you busy! We are going new car shopping too, on 8/29. Taking the day off to go! I'm so excited, I've had the same Jeep Wrangler for over 11 yrs! It's nice not having a car payment, but I'd like something that feels a bit safer and is quieter. Damn thing is so loud w/o any insulation!

malinko - I miss you too! Get back here! I need to know what dpo you are and how it's going!

So here's my TMI - when I went to the bathroom the other day and wiped, I had red, like AF was totally starting. Then just spotting the rest of the day but I had put in a tampon b/c I just figured it was here. When I realized it was just spotting, I just was on the lookout yesterday - again, just light spotting, not enough for a tampon. But just in case, I put one in overnight. BARELY anything on it this morning and still nothing today so far. I think I've had this exact update for 3 months now so I'm not trying to read into it. I am slightly crampy, so I'm sure it'll start (restart?) any minute now. But I got some Prednisone for my bee sting yesterday (my face ended up blowing up, still puffy now) and I can't take it if I'm preg! grrrr And I have to travel tomorrow morning - I'd prefer if AF would just show so I could down some pills and make this puffiness go away!

geez - sorry for the book!! I just missed you so much!! <3 :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Never be sorry for the book! I love hearing what is going on!...that is weird that she like basically started but then totally stopped?...what DPO are you today?? I understand needing the prednisone! you don't want to have to work with a swollen face that is no good! Keep me updated!

I know new car shopping is so much fun....I just hate the thought of having to pay another bill lol. Not that we have a LOT or anything but ugh a car payment is such a pain lol

What kind of vehicle are you looking for this time?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

totally weird, right? ugh - so I think I'm about 10 or 11dpo today, but yesterday was cd28 (I think, my AF started 4 weeks ago yesterday). I'm just so confused! flashing smiley on cd16 and ran out of sticks, so I'm guessing on O day.
oh well - checked my CP today and it's low and firm, so I know it'll start any minute.

Going for an SUV this time - we need something to haul stuff and DH has the car, so I'll get the SUV. I can't not be high off the ground now, I feel safer. Prob something like a Jeep Cherokee, Ford Explorer or something like that. I'd LOOOOVE an Acura MDX but DH doesn't like the looks of them. RAH!
I hear ya, I don't want another bill either - it's been nice w/o a car payment for so long. But we don't have many either and we're in a good spot to add this in and keep up our savings, so it'll all work out! 

I'm traveling in the morning, but I'll check in later tomorrow to see if you or malinko popped in! Have a good night!


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies. Crazy few days...sorry I have been mia. FIL took another turn for the worse and had a stroke on Monday. Still in the hospital but hoping to go home sometime over the weekend. 

Little, happy belated birthday! Wish, sorry your cycle is being so confusing! Funny you both are looking at vehicles! We are too!

We had scheduled a fertility appointment and weren't going to be seen until end of September. They called on Tuesday and had an opening for yesterday so we took it. Did a bunch of bloodwork, DH had his sa and I had an ultrasound. Dr is guessing my hormone levels are off and even though I show a biphasic chart he is thinking my eggs aren't what they should be. But we will find all that out with the blood work. I also have a mild case of pcos...but that's not shocking to me. He is already talking about putting me on clomid, doing a trigger shot and iui. However, we won't know any of that until all tests come back. Hoping for a call by the end of the week or beginning of next. AF is due beginning of next week so hopefully we get results in time and start whatever the plan of action will be. Will update you when we know more. 

Safe travels Wish!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy update, malinko! so sorry to hear about your FIL, that's no good at all. Serious effects from the stroke or is he ok? He needs to knock off the shenanigans and get better! Sorry to make a little light, I never really know how else to react to these situations. It's so hard seeing the ones you love start to fail, especially if it's too soon.
Great update on all of the fertility stuff, though! holy cow! how are you feeling about all of it - whirlwind or taking it in stride? Now, iui is basically the turkey baster, is that right? I'll be honest, I'm a little jealous you got so much accomplished in one day - that's so great for you!

afm, I thought I was starting this morning but just lightly spotting again so far. Though I'm nervous - and maybe little, you can help me -, I took the prednisone for my swollen face and I'm not supposed to take it if I am preg. When I thought I was starting, I was like 'what the heck'. I guess if I don't get a solid flow today or tomorrow, I won't take tomorrow's dose. One day's dose hopefully wouldn't hurt anything? I'm positive I'll be starting soon, but yanno - now it's on my mind just in case! Granted either way, I may not take another dose. It didn't do good things to my tummy.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Af showed fully overnight. On to the next. I hope you girls are doing well. Thinking about you both. <3 and :hugs: my girls


----------



## malinko

Hello girls! FIL still in hospital but hoping now early part of next week. Still not sure what the long term effects are from the stroke.

Wish - glad to hear af finally showed and quit playing games. I'm waiting for mine to show in the next couple of days. Got the sa results back and dh is thankfully normal. All of his numbers were above the normal baselines. Therefore, I'm clearly the issue and the doc wants to do laproscopy, hysteroscopy, etc. Not sure what to think about this and it's more upsetting than I thought it'd be. I used to say if I were the problem (which I figured) that I'll do whatever procedure is necessary and move on down the road. However now that we are at that point I just feel so hopeless and am throwing myself a bit of a pity party. I don't smoke, have never done drugs, rarely drink alcohol now, have a good job, great marriage, great family and this happens to me. I need to not be so selfish...but it's so hard when people get pregnant on a one night stand or people who get pregnant that are not fit parents and we can't get pregnant. I need to keep in mind that hopefully they'll fix whatever the problem is and then get pregnant immediately. It's a very expensive procedure so not sure what will happen. (Thanks so much dumb insurance for not covering infertility!) Trying to get positive....sorry for being Debbie downer!


----------



## littlegirl87

Happy Monday Bitches lol

Sorry I just needed to make a statement upon entrance.....

Wish sorry that AF showed for you, but to answer your question earlier you would have been fine if you had been pregnant taking the steroid. Just for example. If a mom is going into premature labor and they aren't sure they will be able to stop it they actually give doses of steroids to mom to help the baby develop faster. So really no worries just incase it ever happens again!

Malinko- I want you to know how sorry I am for you, and that I REALLY feel your pain. I am the issue as WELL as DH in my situation. The frustrating part for me is that we have to see if we can get DH fixed before they can even TRY to fix me. I will definitely be doing the clomid and all of the tests once DH gets fixed, but I have a feeling IUI is in my future as well simply because DH has a low count and I have issues so we will be doing clomid (probably both of us) and then all of the ultrasounds and the tests and IUI just for a small chance that we might get pregnant. It's such an emotional roller coaster getting answers and finding out who is really the issue, but I have been through both sides....knowing it was me and thinking it was only me and then finding out that DH was part of it too....and believe me either way sucks. And even when you tell yourself you wont be mad or upset or anything it all happens and it all comes out and that is OKAY! You have to express your emotions its not at all healthy. My DH struggles with that on a daily basis its terrible. I will pray that they figure out exactly what is going on and and that they will be able to fix it! I love ya girl and I am here for you! I know it totally blows but you are so strong and you will get through it and when your baby finally comes you will be even more blessed! I promise!

love to you both!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! Good intro, little! I like it!

good morning, ladies - malinko, I'm so sorry that you got that news. I mean, happy that DH is ok, but now the road ahead for you...ugh. I think we'll all be in the same boat soon - I'm getting my HSG this Thursday morning (is that the hystero thing?) and we'll drop off DH's sample for his SA as well. My thoughts are just waffling all over the place already, I can't wait to see what happens when we have more answers. I agree with little, though - you feel what you need to feel throughout this entire process. No feeling is the wrong or bad feeling. Be Debbie Downer if you need to be, b/c knowing you - you'll work through it and come back to thinking about the facts and what to do next. But you gotta let a little emotion in sometimes!
I feel the exact same way - WHYYYYYY is it taking us so long to conceive and why is it us who have whatever problems we'll soon find out about? I mean, I guess other than the obvious (my age) but is it REALLY so hard? I have a feeling my eggs aren't up to par either, but so many others are able to get preg so easy. I cringe now when I hear about the planners who are able to plot out their families and have them when they want them. 'well, we want them 2 yrs apart so we'll start trying again next month' and BOOM - preggo, just like the plan said. ANNOYING.

little - thank you for the 'roid info. HAHA! I said something grumpy the other day when I took them and go 'sorry, it's the 'roids talking'. 
AF was actually NORMAL this month, finally. I think it was making up for the last 3 months. 

I don't know if you guys want a pick-me-up soapbox speech, but all I gotta say is this - you two are two of the strongest women I've met on here and you have your heads on straight. I know that you will conquer whatever issues face you (us) and we're all in this together. Modern science has lots of ways around these things now, we're lucky for that - we have a chance at conceiving our own babies still. And if not, maybe that is not the story that was set for us and we are supposed to give an unwanted child the life it would never have had through adoption. We don't know what lies in store for us, but whatever it is, we can handle it.

I love you both! <3


----------



## littlegirl87

HSG is the hysterogram or whatever...lol and IUI is the turkey baster thing, but the good thing about IUI is they actually place the little :spermy: all the way up in your uterus so they don't have to make the journey! And the nice thing about it is and since malinko touched on this no insurance covers any infertility treatments or tests what so ever so the nice thing about IUI is it is not SUPER expensive. I mean I believe they run right around 2 grand which compared to some of the other options is nothing!

I believe that we will all end up with wonderful little babies and we will only be stronger for the process it took to make it happen, but we also will always know how much our children were wanted. It's such a WONDERFUL thing to see a parent who desperately wanted their child and it happened. Such a miracle and believe me miracles happen every day....just have to wait it out a little.

I know its hard....believe me. I cant even try anymore until next year....its killing me. But I just have to believe that it will then finally be the right time and hopefully we will get pregnant right away! If not then let us be so lucky as to give a child a great home who may not have had one otherwise! That is where I am at at this point.....hopefully miracles will happen for both of you before I even get to start trying again!

:hugs: all around!


----------



## malinko

Good morning girls! I feel like I need to be on a medication. I have had so many highs and lows in the last week - and in fact too many highs and lows just yesterday! I thought we were going to go ahead with IUI since surgery wasn't covered by insurance but then I found out that I am not immune to Rubella so I have to go get an MMR shot. Apparently if you are not immune, it has a risk of birth defects. Then you have to prevent pregnancy for 4 weeks after. Thought I had a break of time to decide what to do regarding surgery but forgot about having to start the birth control pill immediately if we do surgery. Long story short, I was told that the doctor suspects Stage 1 or 2 endometriosis. I was told that initially the surgery wouldn't be covered but if he found something then it would be. I just called the insurance company myself (the lady I have been dealing with is awesome) and she told me the surgery will be covered regardless if they find anything or not. Since it is medical testing (trying to "rule out" endometriosis) they'll cover it. I just have to meet my deductible and then its paid 100%. My deductible is $1,500.00. Way different than $20,000! My billing person kept arguing with me though that it could not be pre-certified. Well, thankfully she FINALLY got it figured out and we are all on the same page now. Surgery has been scheduled for late September 22nd. I meet with them later that week following surgery to then decide what our route is. So far my blood work is good but haven't gotten everything back yet. 

As far as for my iui. Wish - you are close. The hsg (which good luck on Thursday...I'll be thinking of you!!!!!) is an in office procedure that is more or less of an "x-ray." They'll insert dye to see if it goes through the tube. The hsg stands for Hysterosalpingogram. (Try to say that fast 5 times!) I'm having a hysteroscopy and laproscopy. This is an outpatient procedure at the hospital. The hysteroscopy goes through the vagina and looks at the outside of the uterus and the laproscopy is a small incision generally through the belly button and looks inside the uterus and fallopian tubes. I'm suspecting that will also have to do some "clean up" of the endometriosis - assuming that's what they find. Generally they say your chances of getting pregnant after these two procedures are good and if you are going to get pregnant, you should do so within 1 year as the endometriosis will come back. So, we will be jumping on board as soon as we can following the surgery - which should be just a couple of weeks. As far as my IUI, it's $950.00 each time. You pay the $950.00 up front and it covers 3 ultrasounds, bloodwork, clomid, hcg trigger shot, semen wash, and the actual iui. That's definitely exciting! 

Okay girls...that's what is going on here. Little - I'm so sorry with everything you are going thru. At least you have the wedding to focus on while dh is hopefully being treated. My doctor assured me even if dh had a low morphology and count that IUI would still work. So you aren't out!!! Wish - thinking of you this week. Be sure to let us know how the hsg goes. Isn't it crazy how much our lives have changed in the last month on our road to fertility? We've been with each other thru months and months of symptom spotting and hoping to all seeing fertility specialists and having a "new plan of action." I'm just baffled by it all to be honest. Hugs to you both and love you very much! Wouldn't know what to do without you girls. And Wish - you're pretty awesome and strong yourself :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Malinko, I am so glad to hear that you have a plan! Sounds like a good one! I will be thinking about you through all of this and I hope everything goes very well and you end up pregnant in no Time! It is so wonderful that your insurance is going to cover everything and I believe that this is your answer! I know it will be a tough road to get there but you are on your way and I am so excited for what your future holds! :hugs:

I am so glad to hear that IUI seems to be a good option for a low sperm count because I have a feeling we will be headed that way when the time comes! We did get DH's labs back and he definitely has low testosterone, so I am guessing they will put him on clomid and things will hopefully get a little better although I am not sure how much that will increase his sperm count, but as long as we have options I am ok with it!

Wish hope you are doing well! Will definitely be thinking of you on Thursday while you go through the HSG and I hope it goes well for you! FX you find out some answers as well! 

My journey is going to be a long and slow one, but maybe one day we will get there! Until then I am here for you both 100% and I know you are both going to do GREAT!

sending love both of your ways!


----------



## littlegirl87

I know I have a lot going on in life and SOOOO much to be thankful for. However, today is one of those days where I just want a chance to be a mom so much it hurts.

Seriously wish this would stop happening....I need an emotional break :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good lord, that's a big update, malinko! No wonder you've had so many ups and downs over the past few days! Not to mention all that's going on with your FiL - how's he doing?
I agree with little - so great that you have a plan!! I hope we have a plan falling into place soon enough too. Your note was so informative and it reminded me to look up how much is covered under our plan too. Looks like quite a bit is at 90% after deductible.
I'm a little nervous for you to have surgery - I didn't realize what you had to have done was surgical! Are you nervous? or more like 'let's get this DONE so I can get preggo!'? I hope for both of us that they are right about these procedures and the ability to get pregnant grows exponentially once we are 'cleaned out', so to speak. I've heard numerous times now that getting preggo after the HSG occurs a lot.
Thank you both for thinking of me this Thursday - I'm a little nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine. I've never really had anything done internally before - my only surgery has been my wisdom teeth! Not that this is surgery, but the dye part is making me feel awkward. But I know it'll be ok and it'll lead to more answers. 

you know - you're right about how far we've come since we started talking in January. I'm SO, SO thankful to have you both in my life and I thank you for trusting me enough to be in yours. This is some heavy stuff we're all dealing with and I can't say it enough - having you girls means the world to me to be able to share this with you. Signing on to BnB for the first time, I certainly didn't think it would lead to this!

I read a good quote for all of us the other day:
"Good things don't come to those who wait, they come to those who work their asses off!" I'd say we're all falling into this category by the time we get our little bundles! :)
I'm off tomorrow to spend the day with my sister who is coming into town, then off Thursday morning for my procedure. I'll check in that afternoon - have a good Tuesday and Wednesday girls!


----------



## malinko

Hey girls!

Wish - I'm doing okay right now, but I will be a nervous wreck right before the surgery. Yeah...it wasn't a light hearted decision at all. IV, hospital gown, breathing tube...you know...all that "fun stuff." I got my pre-surgery paperwork today. For two days prior to surgery, I also have to drink a gallon of golytley. That's going to be a fun weekend! - NOT!!! I've decided to keep a little journal of this whole process. One, for DH to read to see exactly what all I go thru and deal with. We don't talk much about this all anymore as it is wearing on him and he just doesn't want to talk about it to "talk" about it. He only wants to talk when we need to decide something. I understand that I am wearing him out with constantly wanting to talk about it....so I've decided journaling will be the best. Then maybe one day - - when little one is an adult themselves (probably only fun if we have a girl) but can share our struggles and what all we went thru to get that bundle of joy. I probably won't be on again until Thursday afternoon to check in on you.

Little - keep your head up. Focus on your wedding right now and all the fun that will come along with that and your honeymoon! Keep working with the doctors and doing what you need to do to provide a safe little environment for your little one when you do get pregnant. It'll all fall into place for you! Any updates on either of the houses?

Love you girls! Talk soon!


----------



## malinko

Thinking of you today, Wish!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
so things went really well this morning - other than the regular (female) doc being pulled into an emergency C-section so I got the choice of keeping the appt and going with the Radiologist on hand (dude) or rescheduling. I figured why put it off, we're all professionals here, suck it up. Turned out to be a great experience - the xray tech and nurse onhand were awesome, explained everything to me. The entire procedure itself takes about 3 mins. I didn't feel any cramping, I got to watch it on the monitor as he was squirting the dye in, and saw it all flow out - no blockages! DH also dropped off his SA this morning too, so hopefully that comes back clean and then....we'll figure out what's next. The tech said that the sperm like to swim in the dye that they used too, so to have sex tonight! hahaha! I was like 'well, i'm not ovulating for awhile, but SURE!' so we'll see!
anyway - thank you for keeping me in your thoughts, as always! Updates on you two please - malinko, AF yet? due when?


----------



## malinko

Hooray for no blocked tubes! Excellent news! 

AF actually showed up on Monday - just waiting for it to finish and go away! I start birth control pills next week because of the surgery. So - this month is an automatic off month for us. Never thought I would take a month off - but now that I am forced to do so, I am thankful for the time off. So, no news from me for awhile.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhh, ok - welp slow month for all then. We'll do our usual but don't feel like you guys have to come on daily or whatnot - no pressure and take a breather! I don't O for another week or so, so maybe I won't check in until then. 
We should be getting DH's results back any min now - they told him 'same day' results yesterday so I just called this morning but they are calling me back.

Here's my latest conundrum, and it really shouldn't be one at all, I'm just weird. So I've started all of this stuff with one doctor's office and they've been great so far, but it's just been the diagnosis and tests. I registered with a Reproductive Registered Nurse place that's like an extra resource for questions that DH's work provides as a service and require you to register with when you start going through this (holy run-on sentence! sorry!). They referred me to 3 local 'Centers of Excellence' for infertility treatment and reproductive blah blah. So I would need to change offices. I am ALWAYS uncomfortable changing offices, like I need a sense of loyalty around this or something! But I know that my bills will be paid in a certain way at these places and they are chosen by the insurance carrier. AND they are specialists! So, I guess I'm just looking for confirmation - I should probably change, huh? And it's closer to my house. :) If I only have a lifetime max of 30k to spend, I guess I should go to one of the best places!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey ladies sorry I have been in and out work is just EXTREMEMLY busy right now so I don't find as much time to login!

Wish great news that the tubes are clear and also great news to hear that the test wasn't as bad as they can sometimes make it out to be! I have heard stories like yours and then I have also heard women say it was so terrible they would only ever do it once in a lifetime! As far as changing doctors....there are a lot of wonderful docs out there! If you LOVE your doc now and are very attached then I would really think about it, but if you aren't attached and it is cheaper I would definitely lean toward switching!

Malinko I am sorry to hear that you are going to have surgery and go through all of that, but hopefully they will get things all fixed and all will be good! I will keep you in my prayers for sure and hope that things work out as soon as possible! :hugs:

Wish did you get any news on DH's :spermy: ??? very curious to hear about those results! Hopefully they are positive as well!

I guess houses aren't really moving a lot here.....we thought our house would sell in a flash and we have only had one person look at it since we listed it about a month and a half ago. The one we love is still for sale and doesn't look to be moving in a hurry either so that is good news! We have thought about just buying it and moving and renting our house now, but I wouldn't want all of that responsibility if a renter moved out and we couldn't find someone to fill their spot! Who knows what we will do lol

Right now my main focus is on losing weight lol. I am working out and eating as healthy as I can and my goal is about 4 lbs each month until next august....then I would lose about 50 lbs. YES I would be VERY thin, but I'd really love that lol and im sure I would have an easier time having a baby and ovulating and all that good stuff at that point so that is what I am working towards. 

DH has an urology appointment Tuesday and the labs did come back that his testosterone is low. IT wasn't the first time we got it checked but we were doing it like :bunny: then and when you are active all the time like that it forces your body to produce testosterone. Sooooooooooo now we know the truth and hopefully that is the cause of the low :spermy: count as well and we will be ready to go once it gets treated! And we get this "wedding" out of the way of course lol

I will say that in the next couple months if I lose the amount that I'd like to lose or even a little more I am really looking forward to dress shopping! didn't get to do that the first time around lol

Hope you are both well! Love and :hugs: to you both!

Wish definitely let me know about the SA!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

SA came back with a slight abnormality - his motility is 'fair' and they look for either 'good' or 'excellent'. So we'll submit another sample in 4 weeks to see if it works itself out and if not, he might have to see a urologist. I'm hoping that maybe we can avoid all that and just get preggo this month after my 'flushing' from yesterday! Wishful thinking, I know...

And no, I'm not attached to any one doc yet, so I think switching is the best idea. They were also recommended by a friend of mine who has been battling fertility issues for quite a few years as well.

glad to hear you're so busy, little! keeps the mind off of things, I hope. Good luck on the fitness regime!! 4lbs a month sounds doable, right? don't get too thin, though!! then it'll backfire!
Dress shopping was so stressful - I hope you enjoy it more than I did! haha! there are SO many options out there. I went by myself one night just to rule out certain styles and I found 'the' dress. My mom was SO MAD she wasn't with me!

malinko - I'm already thinking good thoughts for your surgery!! I'm anxious for you. Not nervous, per se, b/c it sounds like it'll be a good thing. But just anxious. Seems weird you'd go on the pill for a month - wouldn't it be a good thing if you happened to be pregnant this month? or it's good to get rid of the endometriosis before you get preg? geez - the way things are going for all of us, just BD on the days you think you're ovulating and you should be fine! (she says sarcastically and hopes no one took that the wrong way! ;)) just seems weird to medicinally mess with your hormones for one month. CLEARLY, I'm sure they know what they are doing! 

well I hope you ladies have wonderful weekends! again, don't worry about checking in so much - I know this month is going to be virtually nil. I'll post updates and be thinking of you both!! 
ta ta! <3 and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

OH - meant to pass on a nugget of knowledge. Once again, got a different answer from the nurse on when cd1 actually was when spotting occurred. She said 'full flow, and usually we don't count it until it's before noon'. So NOT the day you first start spotting like the other nurse told me and if you start at night, that doesn't count either. 
AND - did you know your uterus is about the size of one of those larger postage stamps?? I was SHOCKED! I thought it basically took up the entire area below the belly button!!

Anyway - there are your little tidbits! :) even if just to giggle at my idiocy! 
Have a good week, ladies!


----------



## malinko

Good morning gals!

Wish - I am so sorry I didn't respond sooner. I read your update on Friday and meant to reply back and things were just crazy all weekend! Anyhoo....not terrible news on DH! I would rather the "motility" be the issue instead of "morphology" (or at least I would think so.) Worst case scenario, if the motility doesn't get better, I would think you would be the ideal candidate for IUI. From my understanding from my doctor, that just helps those swimmers out a little by not having to make the entire journey on their own. Bascially its there by the fallopian tubes and they just have to go down that instead of thru the cervix, etc. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you though that this will be your month!!! :) What cd are you? And yes, thanks for sharing. Very interesting tidbits. I knew not to count spotting but I didn't know the whole noon deal (or night time). And definitely didn't know the uterus was so small!!!

I'm doing okay regarding surgery but have a feeling I won't be the days leading up to it. I know it is very common to be anxious so I'm just reminding myself that I am normal feeling this way. I have googled why I would be put on the pill before surgery and I am not really sure why. Some people were put on the pill and others weren't. I don't know if it is just to ensure that you aren't pregnant during the surgery or if it is supposed to help. I'm not sure. I know that sometimes people can get pregnant with endometriosis and other's cannot. I think there is an increased chance of miscarriage if you get pregnant with endometriosis. So...best to go in and see if that is really what is going on with me and if so, get it cleaned up. Then see what our next plan of action is!

Little - good luck on the weight loss. I think 4 pounds a month is a great goal! It's not unrealistic - - so good job! As Wish said....just don't loose too much weight. Remember the stress that comes (good stress or bad stress) right before the wedding ill cause some weight loss too. I was on top of everything and had more of a "good stress" than a panicked (I have too much to do...pulling late nights to get everything done, etc) and I lost about 4 pounds right before the wedding. I wasn't even trying to lose weight either. Dress shopping....sounds like so much fun but man...it quickly went downhill fast for me! Although I did get lucky and only went a couple of times before I found my dress. I just hated the price tag that came with my dress! 

Have a great day gals! Talk soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi again - I think I'm going to be avoiding a lot of work this week b/c I simply can't get my head in the game. I think I'm at the 'saturated' point where I've been going full speed for a few months now, I just can't make my brain get in it. So I might be posting dumb things here and there - bear with me!!

Thanks, malinko - yeah, I am glad that it seems to be something that's minor and definitely fixable and I was thinking the EXACT thing you were about the IUI! It's kinda funny - I wasn't terribly shocked at the news b/c DH is SO laid back about things, I kinda figured his spermies were too! No one is in a hurry here except me and my eggs!! hahahaha! but I do have to say, I was happy that DH wanted his results SO badly the other day. He seemed to have more of a sense of urgency about things than he normally does, so that was a relief to see. And he's totally on board with going to that Center of Excellence place nearer by.

Just seems so weird to have to manually make your child instead of the old fashioned normal way! But if it gives us our little nugget, let's do it!

little - agreed with malinko. I lost some weight right before the wedding too b/c I was being so rigid with my eating (we also went to an island so I had to be bikini-ready as well!), and my dress ended up being a bit big for me! It was a corset back, but they had to pull it all the way tight on me so it would fit and then that actually lost a bit of the beauty of the corset tie itself. Just things to keep in mind as you roll around to next summer!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
I wish the best of luck to both of you in the next few months and I REALLY hope things turn out well for you both! 
Wish sounds like the SA came back ok and yes IUI would be a great option!

Malinko it is TOTALLY normal to be nervous before surgery! And its ok....let yourself feel nervous and don't try to bottle it up because that will end up making it worse! Trust me! But I have complete faith that you will do fine! So no worries 

Yes the weight loss goal seems attainable. We will just have to pray that it happens....I REALLY need to lose weight. But I am not too worried about the little extra loss right before the wedding because I carry all of my weight in my stomach so even if I lose a little extra it will most likely come from there and not make my dress fit any differently lol....gotta lose weight before dress shopping though that is for sure!

Love to you both! hope you are both doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! I know you're prob not checking in for a bit but I wanted to say hi!
cd12 here today so gearing up for some BD'ing - I think I want to get DH's opinion on this this month. Maybe I'll bring a calendar to bed and say 'HERE'S around when I O, so when do you want to start/finish?' - think that'll make things a little more like a partnered decision?? haha

nothing else going on - gorgeous week here, mid- to high-80's, 90's tomorrow! I want to play hooky and go to the beach!!

any big plans for the upcoming holiday weekend? We just have small plans per day, not going away or anything. But it'll be fun!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!

Hope all is well with you both! I am not doing too much as far as my stuff goes, but we did go see the urologist last night and DH got put on Clomid. He will take 25mg for 25 days and then take five days off and then repeat. After 3 cycles of this we will get another SA done and see if it is helping his numbers at all! Hopefully it does, but if not his urologist said that his count is high enough that IUI would be a great option for us if needed! So fingers crossed we can try again next September....but if not we will just get signed up to start that IUI as soon as possible after this wedding and then we will get pregnant! MAYBE lol

Anyway no big weekend plans here just little family things going on so it should be nice and relaxing! YAY! Hope you both have wonderful Holiday weekends if I don't check back in before, but I am sure I will!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi!
little - that's great that DH is starting Clomid! Fingers crossed that it works and his tests come out better next round! So glad to hear that IUI sounds like a viable option for you too. 

I have nothing to report today - cd13. I think I had some EWCM this morning, so I'm going to start the BD'ing tonight, end on Monday, I guess. So cd13-18. I hope DH is on board with this plan! We're going to be so sick of this by then! hahaha


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!
Happy day-before-my-extra-long-weekend! I have tomorrow off for that car shopping extravaganza (yeah right) so 4 days for me! Weeeee!
cd14 here and holy ewcm! haven't had this much in months! well, haven't had ANY in months, so this is refreshing! BD'ed last night AND showed the calendar to DH to say 'I'm ovulating anytime Fri/Sat/Sun so we should try tonight through Monday'. He didn't squawk, though didn't make any moves towards me either last night so I had to get things done. Glad I did!
I think I had read that you can O earlier after an HSG too so maybe I'm O'ing now. Who knows (w/o OPKs and temping this month, it's a total guess)?

Anyway - how are you all doing? malinko - the pills going ok? I remember WAY back when I first started them, they made me nauseous. I hope that's not happening for you! Fun plans this weekend?
kinda the same question, little - is the clomid having any effects on your DH? I'm always curious as to what we have to go through with meds to get to the end point we desire.

Alrighty - I should try to get some work done. So tough, I totally check out the day before a vacation, not that this really is one. :)

I hope you both are well! much love!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I hope you have a great chance after the HSG and all! I have heard a lot of stories where women had a hard time and then got pregnant right after that test so that is my hope for you! I haven't noticed any changes with DH yet, but last night was the first night that he took his medicine and it is a low dose so we will see. I am actually hoping it helps his testosterone level come up as well as the SPERM COUNT and then maybe he will have more energy and be a little less moody and a little more loving lol.....glad you got the job done last night! All of the EWCM sounds like a great start!!! Especially since you have been lacking in the past! FX for you!!

I believe that I am waiting for AF to start. Kind of hoping she holds off until next Tuesday since it is a holiday weekend and we will be out on the lake and wanting to be in the water....obviously it isn't un-do-able I just hate having to worry about changing my tampon all the time and don't like the wet feeling lol

malinko hope you are doing well! Thinking of you!

Hope you both have a fantastic weekend and Wish I am SUPER jealous you have tomorrow off! Wish I would have been smart like that and planned for that myself! lol

Lots of love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls, just checking in! I hope you're having a great weekend!

I think I'm 1dpo today, temp rose to 98.7 this morning. BD'ed Thurs, Sat and twice last night so I think we have the bases covered as far as they can be! now the dreaded wait... :)

off to hang at a friend's pool and cookout today - should be fun! I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!! 

Happy September! where has the time gone...?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so something kinda whacked me in the head a couple of hours ago - I don't know if I want to go see the RE just yet. If nothing is wrong with me and DH's motility is the only thing that's off and is still 'fair' (and has one more test to see if that stays the same or improves), then why not keep just trying the way we are? Having been only REALLY trying since Jan, which I mean by getting to know the O days through temping/OPKs - I can't really count last Oct-Dec. So 8 months of trying isn't really terrible, right?
I'm not nervous about it, per se - I guess I just don't want to force it just yet. Maybe I feel that we haven't given it enough time.

You're going to think that I'm super silly but I've also been told now by 2 different spiritualists/mediums to relax, stop focusing on it and stop TRYING and it will happen naturally - the latest 'message' being from my deceased MiL, like specifically telling my FiL, "tell them to stop trying - it'll happen, just relax! They'll be the first to give grandbabies and then it'll be the 2nd son (my DH's brother)" and my FiL didn't know the efforts that we've been going through like trying/plotting/charting/setting up appointments, etc. I just listened to the CD of his session with the medium and it was kinda nuts.
On one hand, how can you not try to get the right timing every month to be successful? and on the other hand, why sign up for IUI just yet? I know I'm getting older and time's running out but....I dunno.
I'm going to talk to DH about it tonight. We did end up getting a new car the other day (2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited!! I love it!!) so that's a new payment. We also just started the construction on the house to add the new sunroom and bathroom for my FiL's side of the house. And we have a TON going on over the next 2 months as far as plans. I set the RE appt up for 9/18 so I feel like we're just pushing it in where it might not fit, just b/c I'm like a bulldozer when I set my mind to something. No harm in calling it off for a few months, right?

thanks for letting me talk this out. I feel pretty compelled by these feelings now. I actually feel like a wave of relaxation has come over me...


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I have heard multiple people say that people basically stop trying and then that is when it happens, and by stop trying I mean they literally think it is never going to happen for them and just stop all together trying for baby and BAM pregnant lol. Who knows maybe that is you!?

Hope you both had a wonderful weekend! I am hoping that AF will show up sometime today or tomorrow as today is CD 34...kind of a long cycle for me but not that it really matters anyway lol

I have a feeling that when we do start trying next fall we will give it a couple months and then probably just go ahead with the IUI....I just know we could try for years and have it not happen and we are so overly ready. I think we would have great success with the IUI so that is the direction I am leaning toward but I suppose we will see!

That is awesome you got a new vehicle! I am so jealous lol I am ready to get a new one but don't want the payment lol But its still fun!

Have a great week ladies ill be in and out throughout the week!

Lots of love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good to hear from you, little! would it be possible for you to maybeeeee.....be.......??? I mean, your temp is kinda high still!

thanks - yeah, it's not that I want to stop trying, that's not it and we won't. I just think that we could maybe revisit the RE stuff in January. I just got this weird gut feeling that now is not the time and we should give it the natural try until then. I talked to DH and he is on board with the decision too. 

re: not trying and having fun, I read through another very cool thread on here and some women said that they got preg on a day other than the days they thought they were ovulating! like 3 days after their AF stopped - but they were just having fun and weren't stressing. I mean, I'm still going to figure out which days are the 'best' b/c I can't NOT calculate that now, but it was good to hear those anecdotes.

yeah - tell me about it with the car payment!! we didn't want it either but it was just about a necessity b/c my Wrangler was just not feeling too safe anymore.

I hope you both have a great week as well! I look forward to hearing from you!
Any big fall plans or fairs going on in your area that you love to go to?

<3 & :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Lol wish no there is no chance that I am preggers lol...we pretty much have stopped having sex all together at this point. Which definitely isn't healthy and is definitely getting under my skin, but DH does have low T and I know that makes him not want to but I get angry because I have needs too.....I don't know. I have tried talking to him about how I feel and it gets me no where so I guess I just have to live with it for a while and hope he grows out of this stage.

I actually think I just ovulated late or something and so that is why its still up and she hasn't shown yet, but I am sure she is on her way!

I think your plan sounds great and I am happy for you guys! I really hope it just happens for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh little - are you guys ok? I mean low testosterone and such but how are you guys doing? now I'm concerned! granted, we've been that way before too and it's an easy cycle to get into. TTC'ing has actually brought us closer in that arena of the relationship. 

man, this whole thing really can take its toll, huh? :wacko:


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! I know you don't have to stress about BnB this month but I thought I would write anyway. I know you guys like coming on here and seeing the little notes. :) Know I'm thinking about you both!
malinko - how are you doing, girl? are you getting nervous about your surgery? How's everything else going - work, life, FiL's health?

I'm getting antsy - I can't believe I'm only 5dpo. I've had slow days at work, too, this week so that's not helping at all. Trying not to symptom-spot b/c I know it's ridiculous at 5 days, but it's hard not to when you're bored!! not that there are many symptoms to begin with...sore bbs and I was having some cramping this morning a bit. Typical progesterone stuff! And my face looks like a minefield, but I think that's b/c of the cleanser I'm using. And it's been going on for weeks now.
blah blah blah filling white space, blah blah blah...

I MISS YOU GIRLS!!!
<3 & :HUGS: & :dust:


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning ladies!

Hope you will both have wonderful weekends!

Wish keep updating because I do enjoy getting to read what is going on! Obviously I am ready for one of you to be pregnant already because we know its not going to be me! lol

As far as DH and I go we are OKAY...things are a little rocky more so because all the lack of affection has me feeling bad....I'm pretty sure he could care less at this point, but I'll be ok!

JUST GET PREGNANT ALREADY OK?!
lol 

Love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'M TRYING!! hahahahaha!

thanks, little - I will definitely keep you guys posted on everything. :)

yeah, I was figuring that's how things were going - stay strong! If he internalizes as much as you say he does, then I bet he's feeling the same way and may not know how to express it. Do you think he's feeling overly responsible for you not getting your dream of having a baby, since it all has to do with him? Boys can be so weird about their feelings. I have one of those!

I hope you both have great weekends too! It's still hot here, a little odd for September but I'll take it! We didn't have a very hot summer, only a few days actually hit the 90s. But it's been high 80's and steamy all week! I think it's going to rain tomorrow but that's ok - my garden will love it. Speaking of - how did your gardens and flowers fare this year?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so I'm trying not to freak out but it's 6dpo and I just got some pink spotting....
I NEVER spot this early, it'll usually start for AF next Tuesday or so.
I had a mild little cramp a couple of hrs ago too, but I've come to realize that I cramp a lot during my cycle, just at various times!
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let it be! <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

update: I think I'm just getting AF early. I was woken up by painful cramping, lasted about an hour. Still spotting - more brownish. Actual drips into the toilet too (sorry, TMI), rather than just on the TP. This is freaking early for AF, though - annoying. cd23 was yesterday - that's just stupid.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yup - AF. I hate her soooooooooooooo much. Why did she come a week early?!?!

anyway - happy Monday. Next up is a successful surgery for malinko!!!

I'm traveling tomorrow through Friday so I may not have many posts. I hope you both are doing well - I hate this lull we're having!


----------



## littlegirl87

Aw Wish I am so sorry to hear that the stupid :witch: showed :( It's totally unfair and I am definitely bummed for you! :hugs:

As far as DH is concerned he shows ZERO emotion unless he is angry...its difficult to deal with sometimes, but yes I know he feels guilty but would never say that. I don't know I am actually just glad that the doctor feels that we would be good candidates for IUI and after we get married next year I think, depending on if the clomid helps his count, we may try for a month or so and then just go for the IUI...We are both super ready to be parents and its really not that costly and definitely worth trying so that we don't have to keep stressing about trying naturally if his count is still low. Plus the fact that I will probably need to take clomid as well and cant do so for very long so we might as well just make 100% sure that I am ovulating and get the IUI done!

Malinko I have been thinking of you! Hope you are doing alright! Good luck with your surgery! you are definitely in my prayers :hugs:

love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, little - I kinda thought we had a good chance this month too, so I'm more bummed than usual. Solid ewcm, BD'ed on all the right days, a good number of times, HSG 'clearing the way' just in case anything was in there, temped only a couple days to see when I O'ed....
I know DH's SA came back as 'fair' but I thought that could also be b/c we hadn't BD'ed in a bit and I know that can cause low motility. And 'fair' ain't all that bad! ugh.

Your DH sounds like mine - not a whole lot of emotion other than anger or frustration. I guess happiness too but nothing very squishy and lovey! I think he feels like he's too practical for emotions or something. 
Your plan sounds awesome! I want to try naturally for the rest of this year, then I'll be setting up the appointments in Jan if that doesn't happen. Let's get through the holidays, our new addition on the house, any more travel I might have until this project wraps up at the end of the year and THEN we'll be good to go. Unless I happen to get preggers w/in all of that. :)


----------



## malinko

Hi ladies. I haven't meant to abandon you both. Since being on the pill I haven't given ttc any thought what so ever. I've been on to quickly read updates but haven't made any time to post. Life has just been crazy and if it isn't one thing, it's another. So, I apologize for the absence.

Wish - sorry to hear af arrived early. I know you want to try thru the rest of the year but do you have any concerns about the short cycles?

Little - hope all is well with you.

Take care ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - malinko, so glad you checked in!
I'm sorry you're having a rough month. Chin up, love! you'll make it through!!

yeah, I'm somewhat concerned about short cycles though this is the shortest I've had in a long time. I reached out to my provider's office via email (they have a cool thing where you can just email the office any question and they'll get back to you that day) and she said that an irregular period like this isn't too much cause for concern, but to track the next few to make sure there are no other issues. Not like I don't track them to begin with, that's part of all this TTC junk, right? So I'm just going to keep an eye out. If there seems to be an issue, we'll explore what it is and figure stuff out from there.
sighhhhhh.....


----------



## littlegirl87

Good Morning Ladies,
I'd like to take a moment and say that today especially I am proud to be an American :) And that every year I think of the people who lost loved ones and I cant imagine how that must feel...

Today also marks the 1st month of my personal weight loss challenege...So I weighed myself (only doing that once a month) and SUCCESS!!!!! I have lost 7.6lbs which is a HUGE defeat for me. Even when I exercise on a regular basis I typically don't lose weight, but I have changed the way I am eating a bit and REALLY working out HARD so this is remarkable! Hopefully I can keep it up and I look forward to what next month will bring!

Sorry to hear you are both having a rough time this month. I think about you both often and I hope you both end up pregnant before I even get a chance to try again!

Love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW little!!! CONGRATS!!! That's crazy good!! That's super motivating to stay on that path too, I'm sure!!

nothing new here - cd5, still having some flow and not happy about it. Hopefully it stops today! I'm ready to try again!! I want to make that medium's message from my MiL come true!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you Wish!

I hope she stops soon and you can get that job done this month! Fingers crossed for you!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls,
nothing new here - cd9...boring time of month. :)
I picked up some Braggs apple cider vinegar the other day - I remember reading a thread or two on here about it helping with the body's pH as related to fertility and a slew of other things - weight loss, overall health, acid reflux, etc. Have you guys heard of this related to fertility? I was thinking of giving it a shot, esp since it's organic and supposed to be good for so many other things. But I heard it tastes nasty!! 

how goes it for you two? malinko - thinking of you and your surgery next Monday. Do you know how long after you'll have to wait to start TTC'ing again? I'm sure this month off of thinking about things has been wonderful for you. 

Happy Monday! hope you're both having good days! :) :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Just checking in! Hope you are both doing well! Malkino good luck with your surgery and let us know how it goes! Wish- it would be interesting to try! If you do decide to try it let me know how it works or if you notice any difference in any other areas!

We bought DH a new Truck this week kind of spur of the moment. It is wayyyyyy overdue haha, but just really hated another car payment, however, you have to do what you have to do right? His birthday is next week so Happy Birthday to him right? lol

not much new here other than that!

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls!
little - congrats on the new truck! totally hear you about car payments - my first one is coming up in Oct. :nope:

I've only had 2 days of the Braggs, not even consecutive. It doesn't taste completely terrible, so I'm going to try to make it a habit.

malinko - girl, I hope you're doing well! I'll be thinking of you on Monday!
Please check in when you can.

afm - requisite broken out face, some super creamy blob of cm the other day (would have thought it was ewcm but it was cloudy), so I know O is coming. We BD'ed last night, hopefully will tonight and Sunday as well. I'm at cd13 right now - covering all bases, if that HSG makes you O earlier. I'm certainly having some early signs, that's fo sho!

Fun plans for the weekend? We are having some friends over tonight - like 14 adults and 10 kids or something like that. Having an Italian night! lasagna, meatballs, breads, salads - the works. Tomorrow I have a bachelorette party on the coast to go to, that should be fun. Spa day in the morning, yummy dinner at night and then walking around the town a bit. Maybe some shopping in the middle. :)

I wish you all the best of weekends! I hope you're both doing great! Miss you!
:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hey girls. Just checking in. Surgery was moved up so it's now over. Had surgery on Tuesday and still recovering. I had stage 2 endometriosis, polyps and paratubal cysts. Go back to doctor next week to go over his findings in detail and find out our next step. Recovery has been rough. I got sick with the anesthesia and was sick for a couple days after. They called me in some meds to help with the nausea and vomiting. Today is 3 days post surgery and hoping I don't get sick today! Very sore and not moving around very well. I'll check in with you guys soon and will be sure to let you know how the post op appt goes. Talk soon. Love you girls.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi malinko!
oh my, you've been through the wringer this week! 
that sounds like a lot - is that a lot? will the removal of that stuff help TTC? geez - the things we don't know that might be lurking...
I hope you don't get sick today as well and are on the mend, finally. That really stinks to bounce back so slowly but sounds like things should be looking up soon. I can't wait to hear about the post op appt. Good luck!! My fingers are crossed for you guys to get a good plan that you can start pretty soon (though I'm sure BD'ing is the FARTHEST thing from your mind right now!)
watch 80's and 90's stupid comedies and relax this weekend! :) Some of my faves:
Weird Science
Breakfast Club
Ferris Bueller (sensing a trend? I love John Hughes movies)
Napoleon Dynamite (I guess this was in the 2000's...)

of course, maybe you don't want to laugh b/c it will hurt?? ugh, I'm the worst. Call in the actual nurse...LITTLE!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

hey ladies!
Malinko glad to hear that you are doing ok...at least it is over! Hopefully you get some relief soon! You will definitely have to let us know about the results, and the next steps forward! Thinking of you!

Wish sounds like things are ok in your neck of the woods! Hopefully this is your month!

Well DH's best friend has a wife who is also a type 1 diabetic and even goes to the same doctor that I go to (my recommendation) and they had been talking about how they were going to start trying, but she is a school teacher so they had a plan about when they would like to become pregnant and all of that so that she wouldn't have to take a lot of time off school. Of course I am thinking good luck with that! Because we all know planning this out is impossible. Of course this Saturday they inform us that they are pregnant and she is due at the end of April next year...RIGHT ON SCHEDULE...of course I instantly want to vomit and DH is all what is your problem. Trust me its not that I am not happy for them, but COME ON. Why do some people get everything they want and I'll probably never get pregnant. Lol life is such a cruel joke.

Sorry for the negative attitude...Im just not very happy currently.

Hope you are both well! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh little - that's terrible!! It will DEF happen for you but I totally get the frustration there. how the heck does that happen?? so frustrating! Keep your head in the game, dear - you'll get all of your stuff straightened out and then BOOM! it'll happen!

I went out to dinner with a girl (woman? oh geez, I guess she is) that I used to coach in cheerleading. She and her husband are both 25/26 and moving out to CA just on a whim, they don't want to have kids as far as they can tell right now. Or they certainly know they aren't ready for them. Here I am telling her that she may want to consider freezing her eggs b/c she could change her mind!! Nothing I had ever thought of at that age so why not give her some insight. She did say that it was neat to hear that I had changed my mind on kids - she remembers me saying that I wasn't sure I ever wanted them and she feels very similar right now. But I told her about you guys too and how it's just not as easy as everyone makes it out to be. 

malinko - how are you holding up? did you have a restful weekend?

I'm on cd17 today so getting some BD'ing in tonight and tomorrow. DH dropped off his 2nd SA today so hopefully getting those results today or tomorrow. Other than that, no real strong hopes for this month, I guess. I don't have ewcm right now and haven't at all this month, so no clue. Trying not to temp and stuff, but dang, it's such a guessing game when I don't! I can't tell which stresses me out more - the process you have to go through to know when things happen or not doing that and just guessing/hoping.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish!
I will say that I am feeling better today, but its just irritating lol. I haven't been temping at all or really even keeping track of my cycle lol. Probably not the best idea but hey why would I at this point. I do know thought that I when we go back to actually trying I will be temping and stuff. I just think with our chances being low I HAVE to know what time is the best and know if I actually did ovulate or what not!

Malinko I hope you are dong well! Thinking of you!

Friday will be exactly 1 year from our wedding date....I know it will fly by and then trust me IT WILL BE ON lol 

love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

results were back for DH's SA - same results, so they referred him to a urologist. More fun! I feel bad for him, I am pretty sure he was never expecting this. We are still 'fair', though, so I'm going to try to talk him into BD'ing tonight. We didn't last night b/c he had to drop off his sample yesterday, so would have been for naught. I got a huge glob of ewcm yesterday too and temp was still low this morning, so it's gotta be today/tonight/tomorrow when O comes. 

sighhhh...
:-=


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey girls, just saying hello! Happy Friday Eve!

Think I'm O'ing today, a little later than usual (cd19) - I had a slight temp drop this morning. So I BETTER have a normal LP and not get AF this time next week!! BD'ed last night, hoping to again tonight. 

malinko - did you get your results from the procedure yet? thinking of you!!

little - how goes the weight loss/workout regime?? I bet you're kicking butt! I just got one of those fitbit wristbands - it's pretty neat. Though I'm now terribly aware of how much I sit around when working from home!! I need to fit in some walking/running time for myself!

:hugs:, <3 and :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Just wanted to pop on and say have a great weekend! 

I hope you're both doing well and have something fun planned! :)

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hi girls. Well...One more week of bcp and then trying again. Going to try naturally for a few months and see what happens. If no baby in a few months, we will be doing IUI. Here's hoping we get pregnant in October!


----------



## Wish2BMom

malinko - I'm so excited for you guys, able to be back in the game. Did the docs say anything about the outcome of your surgery? Must have just given the green light to give it a go and then do the IUI in Jan or so? 

We're sorta in the same boat, though it's seeming that naturally just isn't going to happen. SA's volume also wasn't too hot and I don't think I'm even O'ing this month. Which just infuriates me b/c you're 'supposed' to be MORE fertile after an HSG for a few months, not INfertile!! My temps have been horribly low this whole week and I'm not having any progesterone side effects like I usually do. I read something about ibuprofen pushing off ovulation, which I took 2 weekends ago for a headache, so I don't think that's it. whatever, I'm trying to get over it and just wait for AF to come sometime this week/weekend.

So - I'm feeling annoyed today! Getting on a plane later today to head to CA and Seattle for my first sales meetings, though, as a 'tech expert' - HAHA! little do they know... hopefully this will just get my mind off of things for a bit.

I hope you both have a good week! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so I just took my temp again, just for giggles, and it was LOWER than it was at 5am. I think my thermometer is busted. Also, I'm now completely in the shadows as to when I O'ed (if I did) - I can only go by when I had ewcm. Good gravy. :wacko:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey ladies!
Malinko I am glad to hear that you will be back to trying soon! that is wonderful! I think that when we are ready to try again next year we will maybe do a month or 2 of trying naturally and then just get to the IUI if nothing happens, which it seems like chances are nothing will. Oh well. 
Sorry to hear about your frustrations Wish :( I understand totally how all of that goes! Good luck at the urologist! hopefully they have some good answers for you with easy fixes! FX for you both!

I am just crazy busy working extra and working out and planning wedding stuff...we are now officially down to less than an year! YIPPEE...of course I am just ready for it to be here already so that we can start trying again.....the whole wedding thing is really whatever in my book, but until then nothing much going on here!

love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been so absent over the last month and a half. 54 days (and still counting unfortunately) of not being able to even THINK about pregnancy between my cycle and birth control pills really made me disconnect from the whole ttc process. I will be finishing the pills this weekend and then hope af quickly comes and goes after finishing the pill. Even though I am dreading af - I'm at least looking forward to CD1! Haven't seen that for quite a while and the last time I saw it - then it was followed by bcp. So, the countdown is on!

Results were confirmed that I had active stage II endometriosis. Even though they found it in the surgery and know its endometriosis, they still have to biopsy it. So, the biopsy confirmed it was active endometriosis. My ovaries were covered in scar tissue (adhesions) - which I'm not sure why. You would think I would ask "why?" but I didn't. I am wondering if it is from the three cysts that I have had ruptured over the past several years. They also removed some polyps that were near the opening of my uterus. They too came back as non-cancerous so everything checked out well. I was a mess I think - but sounds like they have cleaned me up and my doc said I'm at the best fertility stage I will ever be in. So, hoping this is the month but I will not get my hopes up. If it doesn't happen in two or three months, then I'll be pretty upset. 

Wish - thinking of you and wishing you luck with DH's appointment. 

Little - hope everything is going well with the weight loss regimen and wedding planning is going well!

Have a great rest of the week and weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! checking in from lovely Seattle! so pretty here but I wish I was in the city. I'm stuck out by the airport. Still beautiful views, though - can't beat them.

so found out that the urologist that we need to see is a traveling one!! he's not based here. So the next time he's in town and available for an appointment is 11/4!!!! UGH!! So I guess we just try until then, with basically no hope, and then we'll see him. Or just consider ourselves not TTC for October and do whatever.

AF is due this weekend and I still don't know if I o'ed yet. I gave up trying to figure that out and I'll just get AF this weekend and whatever - start again in Nov I guess.

Malinko - GAWD I hope this is your month!!! What does 'active' endo mean for you? is it something that will regrow and affect your uterus? I guess I can do some research on this... I'm very glad to hear that your polyps were non-cancerous too. Sounds like you're all cleaned up and good to go!! GET TO IT, GIRL! :) And Mr. Malinko, of course!! 

little - so exciting all that is going on with you! have you found a dress yet? or are you waiting to lose more weight until you go looking? so fun!

love you girls - talk to you soon!
<3


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Malinko glad to hear that your results came back as you expected and nothing worse or canerous or anything like that were reported! Excited for you to get back to TTC!! Whoop Whoop! Go you! :bunny:

Wish sorry to hear that you cant get into the urologist any sooner than November but don't give up hope! it could happen in October we just never know!

I have had decent success with my weight loss and wedding planning. I weight myself again for my monthly weigh in this Saturday and I am hoping to be down some more! ON the other hand....never thought I would be saying this, but....

AF is late...if she doesn't show up tomorrow I will actually be a bit frustrated. DH seemed to get his "sex drive" back in the month of September and we did it quite a few times, but I actually have no idea when O was for me as I have not been keeping track...although I am SURE that we were active around that time, however I just figured that there was NO WAY I could get pregnant so I haven't worried at all about it until now.....not that I would end up being happy, but I have been working so hard to lose weight lol, and I don't want to be fat on my "wedding day" so we will see what happens. I am sure she will come and when she does DH and I decided that I would go back on the pill for the next 10 months ish...that would give me a little time for my cycle to get back to normal without the pill just before the wedding so that we could try immediately, but I just don't want to be putting all this work into trying to lose weight and get fit and then accidently become pregnant and have to wear a wedding dress when I am like BIG pregnant....If I do get pregnant in the few months before the wedding it wont matter to me as I wouldn't be showing, but since we are putting off this baby stuff just for the wedding then I would really like to look good. SIGH...she should be here any minute....just waiting....cant believe I am hoping for her and to not be pregnant...WOW


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG little!!!! that's crazy!! please keep us posted!
I get what you're saying about it just no longer being convenient b/c you've essentially put that on hold for now and have other things to do!

I'm 'late' too, but took a test a couple of hours ago and got a BFN. It was a digital that either says 'Yes' or 'No' and it said No. :( cd30 for me today, my longest was 34 a couple of months ago if you remember. So I'm assuming AF will be here this weekend. This is coupled with my last AF that was one week early, so something is going bonkers with my system!! not too happy about that!


----------



## littlegirl87

Aw Wish sorry to hear that :(....I just cant believe I am actually sitting here going "I really hope I'm not pregnant" after I have wanted to be pregnant for so long it hurts....crazy...althought I am sure I'll start tonight or tomorrow...It's just very odd to me because I have been exercising regularly and that normal regulates my periods very well and typically when I am doing so they run about 30 to 31 days at the absolute longest....I guess I have a bunch of tests left over I could take one when I get home just to see....that might relieve me a bit to see a :bfn: again CRAZY


----------



## Wish2BMom

how late are you??


----------



## malinko

Good morning gals!

Little - CRAZY!!!! Have you started yet? I'm secretly hoping you are pregnant! But if not, at least you won't be sad about it. You'll have your focus back and keep losing that weight! Good job girl!!!

Wish - what in the world is going on with your poor body? You poor thing! A week early and now late. How frustrating.

Well, CD1 here for me! I'm glad it is here and ready to get this show on the road. My last pill was on Saturday so I figured yesterday or today would be the day to start. I was a little worried about being back on the pill and maybe messing me up, but it didn't miss a beat. I had some spotting last night but wasn't sure if it was because I was getting ready to start or still from the surgery (I've been spotting occasionally over the last week or so - which was frustrating but whatever!). I used a liner when I went to bed last night just in case the spotting got heavier and glad I did. Woke up in the middle of the night with terrible cramps and it is definitely not spotting anymore! I had researched and read that the first cycle following surgery could be pretty rough as far as cramping and flow are concerned. It definitely held true for me. The cramps were so bad and nothing was cutting it. I eventually took a pain med that was prescribed to me following the surgery. I've stayed in bed and called in sick to work. The medicine has kicked in some now and while the cramps are not as debilitating as they were earlier, they are still painful. Hoping this week goes by quickly as this is not a fun day at all! Then, it'll be gearing up for the end of next week!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAYYYY malinko!! Glad to have you back!! Though, MAN, I am SO sorry to hear of the pain you're going through right now! I'm glad you have something to take but geez - calling out sick, you know it's bad.

little - can't wait to hear from you! I kinda hope you are too :) heehee!

afm - so I noted the wrong calculation in my last post - longest cycle this year was 30 days and that was with 4 days of spotting beforehand. So today is cd31 and nary a spot in sight. I think maybe my cm is getting a little tinged but I could be seeing things. I'm really really hoping that maybe I just tested too soon, but overall - not knowing when I O'ed vs BD'ed, possibly a faulty thermometer, DH's SA results, and all of this potential HSG backlash, it'll be a damn mystery if I am! I can't say I don't have a glimmer of hope, though - 31 days is long! 

watch, next time I have to go to the bathroom - BAM!


----------



## Wish2BMom

definite tinged cm :(


----------



## littlegirl87

Well nothing yet....although I have to be sure she is coming. I am having cramps and a slight back ache and a bit of a headache and I am just exhausted. The only thing that worries me is that my emotions have SERIOUSLY been out of control the last week or so. and I mean SERIOUSLY. Like I almost feel as if I am crazy sometimes. I get SOOOOO MAD or SOOOOO SAD....its really bizarre but I am thinking maybe just a rough cycle of PMS? Who knows....

I did take a test when I got home yesterday and bfn...so I mean come on already AF just SHOW! Will let you know when she finally gets here!

Best of luck to you malinko! I know I will feel the same way you do when I finally get to CD1 of the cycle that we are going to start trying again! I really hope you get pregnant like SUPER easy this time!

Wish sorry to hear about the spotting....hopefully its nothing and you are already preggers!!!

Love to you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

oh and P.S. if I don't start by tomorrow night I will seriously have a heart attack


----------



## Wish2BMom

not really spotting, per se. Just not white/clear cm. I'm going to make myself mental until AF shows.

little, that's crazy about your mood swings!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish its not really crazy...I mean it is...now im just frustrated and ill probably never start because I want to start lol


----------



## littlegirl87

Ok so still no AF....hopefully today...I just find it weird that I have been working out regularly and normally when I do that and lose some weight I have a very normal cycle...so its just odd that she is a bit late. I have had some cramping and a slight headache and back hurting a bit and tired and grumpy...same signs...I just really want her to start......I know its crazy, but when we decided back in August that we were going to go ahead and do this whole wedding thing next September I hated it, but I decided that is what we were going to do and that is STILL the plan I would like to follow....

Just not ready to be preggers right now....please AF SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww little - I'm so sorry you're in this position! Just a few weeks ago you were so sad when AF did show and I know the strength and determination to change that outlook in order for your wedding planning to take place had to have been HUGE! And now to have that mental work potentially lost....
hmmmm - could you move out the date a bit more if you are? like say end of year, next year? so you'd have a June baby and then maybe an October wedding, time enough to work out! Just breastfeed - I've heard that gets rid of tons of weight right off the bat!! ;)

me today - checked my cp yesterday and it was about medium and hard, but I think open. So I'm just waiting for AF. Though I have a hard time telling open from closed - it's such a little thing! But I had some gunk on my finger after checking, so it's soon. I feel like it's been a week since I last tested but it's only been 2 days. I'm thinking of going to the Dollar Store for those cheapies if I don't get it today. Enough spending $20 on 2 tests!


----------



## littlegirl87

Okay someone PLEASE talk me down off the ledge....she still hasn't shown and I am TOTALLY freaking out. I feel like I could just throw up all over. This is getting so ridiculous. I checked my cervix and its soft and low, but definitely not open and not a single sign of blood. I did take a test Monday afternoon and it was definitely negative so I thought for sure I would have started by now....this is just totally killing me. I cant even focus.

Wedding is the very last weekend in September next year so I mean if I had a baby in June I could possibly lose some weight and be fine, but the expense of having a baby and a wedding like all at the same time and then trying to take days off of work and stuff....Just not how I want this to go...grrrrrr I should just start already and hopefully I will and this is just me freaking out over nothing? but its just not looking so good for that right now....

I am so sorry to be freaking out like this and being so negative. I know you ladies are both like SUPER trying to get preg, and I was right there with you so I am like in shock that I feel this way...but I am like ready to cry...I don't want to be pregnant right now....I have worked sooooo hard to lose weight and its going well and there is just too much going on in my life right now...this is not the PLAN grrrrr

If she does come ill be calling my Dr. office ASAP for BCP and starting it right away so that I don't have any more scares before this wedding....SIGH


Sorry girls Im like totally opposite of where you 2 are right now :(


----------



## malinko

Little - - don't apologize. I'm sure you are just stressing yourself out now and with all that is going on, I'm sure your body is just under some stress and you are just having a long cycle this month. I remember back in February when I was 34 or 35 days and the longest was 29. However, keep an eye on things. If nothing in a week, maybe do another test. It is possible that you ovulated late which is pushing af back or sometimes it just takes awhile for the hcg to be detected. It took my best friend a week after her missed period before she was able to finally get a positive test. Take a deep breath and we are here to support you. As hard as it is....try not to stress because that will only cause you more problems. It won't help you mentally, emotionally, or physically (delaying af even further). Go work out, go get a manicure, read a magazine...do something for yourself and to relax.

Wish - what is going on with this crazy cycle? It sounds like maybe af is trying to come if you are getting gunk on your finger after checking your cervix. Maybe late o for you? Come on cd 1 so we can be close to each other during this crazy time again!

Afm - back to work today. I didn't take a narcotic pain pill but still had a non narcotic prescription pain pill that I am taking today for the cramps. Crossing every finger possible that this is our month. Unfortunately I'm possibly setting myself up for heartbreak - but am looking on pinterest of ways to tell our family at Christmas if we get pregnant this month. If we would get pregnant this month - we would be right around 11 weeks at Christmas. I would prefer to be in the second trimester before telling (if it is possible....hoping not to have terrible morning sickness or not showing) but 11 weeks seems to be pretty close to at least tell parents, siblings and very close friends.....sigh! Just hoping our worry is "when do we announce?" 

Have a good day girls and I'll check back in to see when cd1 is for you little and hope cd1 doesn't show for you, Wish!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks malinko....im having a melt down legit right now...this blows


----------



## Wish2BMom

great advice from malinko, as usual!! go try to relax, girl! I know it's sooooo hard, though - I keep looking for a sign either way every. single. time. I go to the bathroom. :wacko:

malinko - glad to hear your pains have subsided at least a little so you don't need the strong stuff. You need to try to relax too!! Don't set yourself up! Though I'm also doing that - we are taking a trip to see my family next week in NC and I have no problems telling them right away that we're preg. So it would be AWESOME if we could do it in person. And it's my sister's birthday, so she'd completely die if I told her this on her bday. And I want to just say, like in a gossipy way, "OMG, guess who is PREGNANT?!' and when they start guessing all these girls that shouldn't be, I'll just say 'Nope, ME!' hahaha then they'll all faint and I'll laugh and laugh and laugh...:haha:

no additional gunk today so far. I definitely O'ed late if I O'ed at all - by cd20 I still hadn't had a temp spike, assuming my thermometer wasn't busted. I think it might be, though, b/c I just took it to see what I'd get and I got 97.9. That's supposed to be my 5am resting temp, not midday temp!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't even have anything to google!! this is so annoying!


----------



## littlegirl87

So I suppose if I am pregnant then it happened this way for a reason. Not a whole lot I can do about it so I will just try and go with the flow....still hoping she will show though...

If not I will be working out during my ENTIRE pregnancy and eating SUPER HEALTHY and then as soon as the baby comes out I will be working out even harder...lol I am kind of thinking that if I go ahead and decide that I am ok with it and maybe even start making plans in my head then the :witch: will show like she always does when you start thinking "just maybe"...hopefully my plan works either way lol

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think that is a GREAT plan!! I will definitely do the same - walks, light weights, etc. 
I really hope this works out for both of us AND malinko this month! Can you imagine - going through the whole year how we have, then all of the tests and such we just went through, and then BOOM!! 3 BFPs!


----------



## malinko

Little - - I was going to ask you what day you are but your wonderful little ticker told me :) Okay, you are right. If you are pregnant...it was meant to be. Think about how wonderful it would be. With all the issues that have come up with dh's numbers - that it just happened naturally. Wouldn't be the first time I heard a story about a couple finally "relaxing" (a.k.a. placing plans on hold!) and then boom...pregnant. And you are right again...your exercise routine doesn't have to stop! Keep working out and it will be healthier for you, for baby and then that much easier to start working out again after baby is born! As Wish said, if you could breastfeed, that would be even assist with weight loss. Just remember....what is meant to be with this situation will be. God will not place anything on your shoulders that you cannot handle. Just remember...Wish and I are here to support you either way!

Wish - oh, I so hope you are pregnant! That would be so awesome if you could tell your family in person!!!! They would be SO excited!!!! Does your family know you are trying to have a baby? I think you should get a new thermometer and take your temperature tomorrow morning. Were you tracking your cycle at all this month?


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you for the support ladies! Still no sign of AF...I am going to go home and work out so I really feel like if she is going to show it would be after that or maybe tomorrow morning?...I think if she doesn't show tonight I will take another test tomorrow morning. I have a few at home and wasn't planning on using them anyway so why not lol...will keep you all filled in for sure!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

how's it going, little? did the workout help at all?
are you feeling crampy or anything?

I did the same thing yesterday - went for a run b/c that's usually when I get the most cm or whatnot - got a glob of sticky beige cm. I got a few cramps last night but the cm was done for the day. I checked my cp in the shower and my vaginal walls are swollen, like they usually are before AF, though I read that they swell with pregnancy too. Nothing this morning yet but am kinda crampy. I'm assuming AF will be here any moment. More signs are pointing to that than not, besides the whole 4-5 days late thing.

malinko - how is your pain today? was work rough yesterday?


----------



## littlegirl87

AF CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Making the call for a quick 8 month round of BCP right now! I know it seems crazy, but I cant wait to start trying then and be READY to hear your FINALLY PREGNANT!!!

Wish I sure hope you don't start! Keep us updated!
Malinko I hope you are doing well and feeling better! Hope the pain isn't too bad and I hope this is your month!

Love to you both! I will be in and out from time to time, but I am not focusing on the baby thing right now....HOWEVER, I cant wait to find out one of you is pregnant! So ill be checking in on you!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, little!!! I think even your ladybug on your ticker is smiling!

no signs again today so far...I'm DYING to test but then again, I really do NOT want to see a BFN after all this. What if I just wait until I see a bump...?


----------



## Wish2BMom

just checked CP in the shower again and it was high today. Got a little gunk again and I've had more on TP since, all light brown. So we'll see - I read that this can sometimes be implantation blood that is working its way out too, later in the game. :shrug:
I dunno, I think I'll go to the Dollar Store and pick up some tests.


----------



## malinko

I never thought I would say this, but congrats little on AF showing up! I know you are so happy!!!

Wish - high cervix....late af.....after hsg.....I'm getting excited! Did you buy some tests? I'd say if af doesn't show tomorrow - you should definitely test.


----------



## Wish2BMom

we're on the same wavelength, malinko! I just went out and got some cheapies and a good real one that tells the # of weeks. So if I get a positive on a cheapie, I'm dousing the real one.
brown cm has stopped, I'm assuming it was from me stirring things up in there. Soooo....blah. 
And why am I embarrassed when buying tests??? haha


----------



## malinko

I've also read that checking the cervix can cause some spotting as it gets "irritated" - so maybe your cervix is super sensitive right now because of pregnancy and then you are checking your cervix which is causing some of the spotting? Maybe out in left field...but fun to think about :)

I, too, get embarrassed. I don't know why! It doesn't matter if it is ovulation tests or pregnancy tests. More so with pregnancy tests though....and I've only bought them twice I think. I also make sure that is the only thing I have to get so I can get in and out of the store. I also go to the self checkouts if at all possible! Cannot wait for the day that I buy a pregnancy test because I'm late....because I am pregnant!

So, testing tomorrow you think? I went back and read where you are. Am I correct in that your longest cycle was 30 days and days 26-29 or 27-30 were spotting? And now you are at cd 34? ANY idea on when you think you ovulated?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hahaha - it's so funny! we're grown women, why the embarrassment? oh well.

yes, testing tomorrow if nothing happens! I mean, it's _almost _a week after I had expected AF, right? I hope that's the reason for the gunk. Not yesterday, but I definitely forced that by my run. It's all that's up there!

yep, so I'm cd33 today and my longest this year (and for as long as I can remember) was about 30 days. I was even late last November by 2-3 days, so that would still be 31 at most, but I wasn't charting or anything then. That's just going on what I know now. 
And get this - I picked up another thermometer. THE BATTERY IS DYING! I want to return it - it's giving me this weird sign on it and I read that that means the battery is exhausted already. SO - I'm NOT getting that on the one I have here, so you'd think it's fine, right? But I'm getting such low readings on it, even midday that I have no idea what to think anymore. I should be much higher, so I guess that's the only thing that's keeping me from believing for sure that this is it. I'll temp tomorrow at 5am, maybe I'm cooling off during the day from my resting BBT?! that doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever.

anyway - thanks for being so excited with me!! I'm SO glad you're back and my fingers and toes are crossed that things happen for you RIGHT AWAY!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:witch: got me. ugh! Stupid 5-day late witch!! oh well, was a long shot anyway. The only thing I can think of that messed me up was the TON of travel last week (delays in NH to get out to Chicago b/c of all that junk going on there, then out to CA for about 15 hrs, then up to Seattle, then home for a day and then up at 3am for a flight to NC for a quick, whirlwind weekend, blah blah) might have stressed my body out. Or the HSG totally screwed with me for 2 months straight. I just hope I get on track this month. Again - long shot b/c of DH's fellas - but here's to hoping!
Thanks for sticking with me through that!!

how are you feeling today? is AF almost done for you? Any specific BD'ing plans or doing anything different this month? I wonder if I should go back to OPKs - don't know what's more stressful between not knowing for sure when I O'ed or peeing on a stick every morning for 10 days!

Happy Friday!


----------



## malinko

Wish - sorry to hear that af showed. I didn't even think about all the traveling you were doing last week.....that can definitely delay af. 

As far as your questioning for this cycle for us. We are for sure going to stick with every other day. I don't know if we will attempt to do smep, but we are using opks. I thought about pulling out the thermometer again, but each night I haven't pulled it out of the cabinet yet. Tomorrow is cd 9 and I think I will start using opk's then. I thought about starting them today but didn't...and now I wonder if I should have. My cycles are crazy:

March cycle: Flashing smiley cd9-11 with solid smiley on cd12
April cycle: Flashing smiley cd 9-12, open circle cd 13 and solid smiley on cd14
May cycle: Open circle cd 9-13, flashing smiley cd 14-15 and solid smiley on cd16
June cycle: flashing smiley cd11-13 and solid smiley on cd 14
"Relaxed in July" and didn't use opks very consistently
August cycle: open circle cd 10 and solid smiley on cd 11.

We bd'd on Sunday - so if we are going to do every other day, tonight would be on "on" night. So, better continue this thru this time next week - and maybe even thru next Thursday. Here is hoping for a lucky month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey! good to hear from you! let the fun begin, huh?

I should head to the store to pick up some OPKs. I think the not knowing is more stressful, esp with as weird as my body has been lately. And man, look at yours! that's a crazy non-pattern. Maybe just pull out the thermometer for a few days to confirm when you O'ed? Then I guess it's hard to give up during the TWW to make sure that temp stays up. I hope so much that this is your month!!!

I wonder if Preseed is known to help out low-motility? like a little slip 'n' slide for the fellas?? I'll have to look into that and maybe pick some up. DH's apt is in a couple of weeks so I don't even know if I should waste the money on OPKs and Preseed, or just be patient and see what happens with that. As you can tell, patience is NOT one of my virtues...


----------



## malinko

Patience is NOT one of my virtues either :) If it were me, I'd pull everything out so that I know that I have continued to give it my all.

From what little research I have done, I think preseed "can" help with low motility. The only thing that I have read is that you should use preseed as other lubricants can kill the sperm....but that is with any male. So....I say you should get some and at least give it a try! We are using opks and preseed this month. Just a warning because I was SHOCKED....but it is $20.00. I couldn't believe the small tube cost that much money!


----------



## Wish2BMom

cd5, AF ended basically Monday (3.5 days!! woohoo!!) and my chin is already breaking out again. How does this happen? at least I get a reprieve from bloating for a week or two, but nooooooo - not the acne! If this is hormone-induced, they sure get going quickly in the month!


----------



## littlegirl87

Happy Friday ladies!
Sorry to hear that the witch got you Wish :( total bummer.

Malinko it sounds like you have a fantastic plan in place! I really hope it works for you! I cant tell you how much I want to come on here and see that one of you have gotten your :bfp: If I EVER get one it will be a long time from now it feels like so I need that excitement from someone! Both of you would be the BEST CASE SCENARIO! lol

I also get nervous and embarrassed when I go to the store to by that kind of stuff....even tampons lol...its so nuts because I have been buying them for years, but its just something I don't like to do!

Nothing new here....started BCP last sunday so that is going well. Other than that just busy busy busy with way to much crap at work and home. Sorry I don't get on often anymore. I think of you guys a lot, but sometimes getting on here makes me sad as I know my journey has been postponed for SO long...I know its less than a year but when you try for a year already and then have to stop for a year....it just seems like forever...

Anyway I hope you both have a wonderful weekend and I cant wait to get on here and hear that you are both expecting moms! :bunny:

love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Happy Friday ladies! 

Little...so good to hear from you! How's the exercise program going? Glad to hear that you are staying busy. Any luck on selling the house? Is the house you like still on the market? And what's our wedding planning update?!?!? Sorry for a hundred questions!

Wish...how's it going? I meant to ask...have you had your thyroid tested before? Just a thought. Sorry to hear about the breakout. Mine will be coming soon I'm sure. It normally happens after ovulation and at my period. When I was on the pill...even most recently I had the clearest skin ever. Hardly ever any blemishes! Hope you are having fun, relaxed and enjoying this down time before it's time to get busy and then another dreaded two week wait.

As for me, today was day 3 of using the clearblue advanced digital test and still a solid open circle (only cd 11 for me today). I also started temping yesterday morning as I want to know when ovulation is going to happen and then confirm that it really did happen :) I'm really hopeful that this month or next month is our lucky month. Unfortunately we haven't stuck to our every other day plan. Yesterday would have been an "on" day but dh had a headache and was really tired. We've both had a crazy week so I wasn't going to push it. I figured "what the heck...it's still early and going two days isn't going to kill us. So, we should probably have sex today and get back to our every other day.

Have a great weekend ladies and I hope to report back early to mid next week that I'm in my two week wait! Of course...I'll have to post when I get a positive opk....and then hopefully followed by a positive hpt!


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to check in and say "Happy Monday" and hope you ladies have a wonderful week. 

Going to make the best out of this week....:) Got a flashing smiley (FINALLY) today. Not sure if I'll get another flashing tomorrow morning or if it will go to solid or what....but I am guessing I will ovulate mid to late week. 

Wish - day 11 for you, right? Hope you are getting busy as well :) Did you decide to pick up any opks or preseed?


----------



## malinko

Good morning again! I'm back on Bnb like crazy now. Got another flashing smiley this morning. Hoping for a solid tomorrow with ovulation on Thursday. I love my dh so much....he has already acknowledged that today is an "on" day and we will keep going if we get a solid smiley tomorrow! Wish - - where are you girl? You are surely at least in your "fertile" 6 day timespan aren't you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

HIIIIIIIIII!!!
Sorry I've been MIA!! Trip to NC to see the fam from Thurs-Sun, then back on a plane Mon morning for a quick overnight to Pitt. SHEESH!! For now, no more travel for the foreseeable future. For that, I'm thankful!
Yay for flashing smileys for you and I hope you got a solid one today! BD! BD! BD!

I haven't picked up OPKs or Preseed yet but I plan on it. I have a coupon ready to go! I think I'll go today, probably. I'm...oh....cd13 today, so yes, I should get a flashing smiley pretty quickly, I'd think! We gots ta get busy! it was a little hard to do that over the past week, hahaha!
To answer your question from last week - yep, my thyroid testing was part of the slew of blood work tests that were done in July or August, whenever that was. All was normal!

so some friends of ours (less friends, more friends of friends) just had a baby last Friday - a little girl. I'm so jealous but so happy for them. They were the ones that lost their twins a year or two ago - SO sad. They even posted a pic on FB and said 'here is our rainbow baby!' and I knew that only a few of us would know what that meant. And I guess I'm not envious in a 'why not me' way but envious that they DID go through a lot to get her and they did and I'm just having a doubtful day/week/month that it will for us. Maybe it's not in the cards...guess I'm feeling a little old too, like maybe I'm pushing my luck wishing for a newborn at this age. 

ugh, i'm all over the place. Sorry to bring the room down!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok - we're now armed with slip 'n' slide and opks! going to also temp. LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## malinko

Helllloooooo!!!!! I'm so sorry...I completely forgot about the trip to see your family. How was it?!?! I hope you had a wonderful time.

What wonderful news for your friends. It just shows you to keep having faith. It will happen. Someday....sometime. I have a hard time believing it...but at the same time, I have never been more excited than I am right now. I'm trying to remember to not get my hopes up as it may not happen this month. But, I know between the both of us, we are as good as we will ever be. So...we are giving it our all and hoping for an exciting time in a couple of weeks. And following bd, I lay there with my hips propped up for 15 minutes. Pulling out all the tricks this month!

Unfortunately, I continued to get a flashing smiley this morning. Have you ever heard of anyone testing in the evening hours (with the clearblue advanced digital)? I was considering testing tonight maybe after a good long hold? If there is a positive, I definitely want to bd tonight. However, if it is just flashing still, I want to save up the soldiers for tomorrow. Tomorrow is technically an "off" night unless we have a positive opk. However, I'm not going to get too worked up about it. I may not get a solid (but can't imagine that I wouldn't tomorrow). Even if we did every other day thru the weekend, we are as good as we can be. I told dh the decision of an "on" or "off" night was up to him :) My face started breaking out yesterday (although I will accept these zits if it brings me a good ovulation and a baby!) and I FINALLY had noticeable ewcm last night. I was SOOOO excited! Oh the things to make me happy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hooray for all of your signs!!!

You know - I've heard more than not to just BD as much as possible - even a lesser amount of soldiers is a drop from, say, 17 million to 15 million, so you still have ALLLL of those little :spermy: still!
The nighttime OPK - I haven't heard that, but you never know! go for it, I say - it's unfortunately some 'machine' of sorts that we're depending on to tell us exactly when something happens in our body, so if you want to try it out, why not! Though I also understand, if you have 2 sticks left, then you want to make sure you have enough for a possible solid smiley.

my trip was good for the most part - I had a tough time with my sister but it was really great to see the rest of the family. My sister is just pretty selfish and for the 3 days that we were there, it wasn't any different. And my husband cannot STAND that about her, so it really just makes him not like her, which then sucks for me that my DH doesn't like my sister! Sooo...a little stressful. But it was wonderful to see my nieces, my folks and my cousin and his girlfriend made the drive up from an hour and a half away too, so that was great.

circle for me on the opk this morning and didn't take my temp b/c I have a bit of a cold, so nothin' doin' for us. This weekend, I hope! We have only one thing to do this weekend as far as plans, so it should be a pretty chill weekend. :)


----------



## malinko

Good morning! Solid smiley today! Woo hoo! I ended up not testing last night. I didn't want to run out of tests. And just stuck with our every other day plan - so tonight is an "on" night according to our "schedule" - but definitely now since we have a positive opk. Temp rose from 97.0 to 97.2 this morning, so I am hoping to ovulate tomorrow. So, we will have to be busy the next two days at least! Hoping you aren't far behind me!

Sorry to hear about your sister but I'm glad you were able to enjoy the time with the rest of your family. Do you get to see them very often?


----------



## Wish2BMom

So glad you got your solid AND today was already an 'on' day!! I have everything crossed for you this month!! I hope to be right behind you but we'll see. if I have another month like last month, I'm going to freak! I guess I'm sorta expecting it at least, since the last 2 have been so buggy. Or rather, I'm up for whatever is coming so I expect something to be weird, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if all is normal! :)

re: seeing my family - I really don't see them that much. My sister came up in August but that was for work. They all say they really have no reason to come back up here except for me, and apparently that isn't even enough for my sister to come back up. So I guess it's up to us to go down there to see her/the girls (unless I get her to ship the girls up here for a week a year or something), which again - selfish! But they keep reiterating that it'll cost at least 1k for them to fly up here and I guess that's not in the cards when it comes to spending money on a vacation. Blah blah blah - don't want to bore you with the details but it just kinda gets under my skin when some of my own family says that we're not enough of a reason to visit somewhere. We'll see what happens if/when we have a baby!


----------



## Wish2BMom

flashing smiley and ewcm today!! Wootwoot!!!

if you don't get a chance to come on today - I hope you have a great weekend and I'm looking forward to being dpo with you on Monday!


----------



## malinko

Hello!!! So glad to hear about the flashing smiley! I'm hoping I ovulate today. Temp went down from yesterday by .1 degree so hoping to see a nice rise tomorrow. Hoping next week we will both be in the two week wait!!!!

Have a wonderful weekend and talk to you next week!!!!


----------



## malinko

I'm a little anxious about ovulating so late. I'm not sure if this is a result of the surgery or what...but just makes scares me that it's so late. I know women can still get pregnant ovulating day 18 or even 20 but it's worrying the crap out of me! Hopefully I just ovulate today so then I can be stressed by the tww and not stressing about when/if I'll even ovulate!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I wouldn't worry too much about it - they probably just messed with your insides enough to maybe knock it off its normal schedule for a bit. I think that's what happened with me and the HSG (in hindsight things seem so much clearer!), so I'd certainly think it would be possible with all you just went through. I'm certainly glad that you are having an ovulation! how many days late is this off of the normal? and you'll obviously track how long your LP is, so we'll be able to see if that stays normal.

so exciting that by Monday, we'll actually BOTH be in the TWW together!
I hope I can start temping again tomorrow morning. I took Nyquil last night and slept with my mouth open most of the night to breathe, so I didn't want to take it again. :dohh:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies,
Sounds like you are both doing fantastic! Can't wait until you update with :bfp: !!!

I have been very busy at work and its pretty much worn me completely out!

As far as the exercise goes when I weighed myself for the completion of month #2 I had lost another 6 lbs....so far total I have lost 13.6 lbs, but this week has been so incredibly busy I haven't even gotten a chance to exercise....UGH is frustrating!

Our house is still for sale and the one we want is still for sale as well....nothing is really selling in our area at all...kinda blah haha

Glad to hear you are both ovulating and :sex: that's how you do it girls! :thumbup:

lots of love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

little! thank you for continuing to check in!! 13+ lbs, that's AWESOME!!! man, you really accomplish something when you put your mind to it, huh?? 
that stinks about the housing market - I think it kinda slows in the fall anyway. Maybe things will pick up in the spring! I'd love it if life was just spacing things out for you - no TTC now so you get to plan a wedding, new house in the spring, wedding next late summer/early fall and then BAM! baby!!

malinko - how are you doing? did you O? I got a solid smiley on Sat morning so we BD'ed Sat night and Sun night and used Preseed both times. My temp this morning was 97.9, though, so doesn't yet look like I O'ed, so I'll keep taking that til I see a spike. I need to look back at my old charts, though, b/c I don't necessarily think I'm a quick riser either. :)

Ugh, this weekend went by much quicker than expected!! I think b/c the days are getting shorter so it just feels like night time all the time!

Any Halloween plans for you guys? I think we talked about this a few weeks ago but I don't recall what you guys were doing. We have a party we were invited to but were supposed to take a trip to CT to see friends. That fell through but I don't think I feel like doing the party either. So just giving out candy this year!


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies!

Little - so good to hear from you. Congratulations on the weight loss. That's AWESOME! So proud of you!!!!

Wish - keep hanging in there with me girl! I am 3dpo today....of course ovulated on Friday. DH and I were both so busy and just so darn exhausted Friday so we didn't bd. Oops! We had been doing every other day leading up to that with the exception of one missed day but then got back on schedule. We also bd'd first thing Saturday morning, just in case that little egg was still alive! So, we ended up bd'ing on CD6, 8, 11, 13, 15, 17 and 19 and ovulation was on CD18. I think that is fair enough. This week is going to be crazy busy but I'll of course be checking in a couple times a day. 

Wish - hoping your temp rises quickly! Mine went from 97.1 on Friday to 97.7 on Saturday, 97.8 on Sunday and 98.0 this morning. Hoping it just keeps climbing and then levels out :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

sounds like you're completely covered for the BD'ing! Esp since you got one in Sat morning - that would have made me feel better. YAY! now the dreaded wait...
I'm on another thread of ladies who are 38+ and trying for #1 and they just got 2 BFPs in a week over there! I'm hoping it's a good luck thread! hehe

knowing that we got the timing right this month is the worst part, almost! Now my hopes are up again!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm bored today!! nothing to google either! :) this is going to be a rough TWW! :wacko:

no more travel coming up for me either, except a trip into the office in MA tomorrow. ughhhh - I'd so much rather be busy! Though I am VERY thankful for not flying anywhere anytime soon, that is FO SHO. :happydance:

I took another OPK with smu just to be sure and got a circle - so I definitely O'd this weekend!! WOOT!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, my sunshines! :hi:

temp this morning was the same so I'm going to stop that. I think I was sleeping with my mouth open, I caught myself a few times. Nothing is more annoying than seeing a low temp at 5am b/c then I'm sent into a spin of analysis.

So weird, though - I temped vaginally just to see if my thermometer was sticking at 97.9 (again with the paranoia) and it jumped to 98.8! Clearly you can't switch methods partway through a cycle but I just wanted to see the difference, how comparable they were to each other, etc. Wow!

how are you doing this morning? 4dpo, I assume same old, same old!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok maybe I just talked myself into temping one more time tomorrow morning...I'm so paranoid. If I'm having such trouble with temps, maybe it's time to start filling out that RE paperwork...

I just read a few threads that said the rise could come anywhere from 1-4 days post O, so I guess I'll keep with it and drive myself nuts! Now I'm going to stress-sleep!

on another note - DH goes for his urologist appointment a week from today. That'll be good to get that underway as well.


----------



## malinko

Good morning my darlings! It's a great Tuesday already! I got (finally) the promotion at work! So, I'll be finishing up my job and start the new job in a couple of weeks. (What a great distraction for the two week wait!) 

Wish - I have tried switching too and I always find that vaginal temps are almost a whole degree higher than under the tongue. I'm not sure that my temperatures are very accurate as the last two nights I toss and turn starting around 2:30am and just continue to toss and turn until I get up. I'm 4dpo today and feeling nothing. Guessing you aren't feeling much either? Good news is...we are only 2 days apart! Do you think you will test at all or just wait it out? I'd like to test early, but I probably won't. The only way I will is if my temps really start rising.

On another side note...I was browsing some threads last night just because I was bored and I saw a post from bumpysomeday!!!! If I remember correctly, she was going to start trying around this time. I think she should come back and join us. You chatted with her longer than I did...but it was always great chatting! I wonder how her job is going and hope life has settled down after she took all of her tests.

Little - hope all is going well dear! We miss you!!!! Any wedding plans updates for us?


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dance: You know, I meant to ask about that but kept forgetting! How exciting for you and YES, wonderful distraction from the TWW! 

I don't know about testing - I started the November thread for testers if you want to join!! I've never done one before and some of the ladies seemed a little off-put by their BFNs this month, so I volunteered. I'm getting slow at work right now too so I could use the 'work' hahaha! So to answer your question, IF I test, I guess it would be around next weekend. That would be about 2 weeks after O, so definitely longer than my typical LP. AF should be due around 11/4-6. I think I'd probably wait, if I could, until I felt one way or the other too. Though on another thread I'm on, one of the ladies just got a BFP a few days ago and still feels nothing!
I bought a few cheapies from the dollar store last month since I was so late but didn't use them, so I have those waiting...

Yes! Good memory - Bumpy was supposed to start trying around now! I'll PM her to see if she wants to join us again! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

finally got a temp over 98 this morning! 98.1 and it corroborated with my vaginal temp of 99, so I'm sticking with it!
no other symptoms, though I know I'm early at 3dpo. Nothing feels out of order, though, so it's easy to ignore.

so your promo! is it a title change? are you managing people? is it a good bump in pay for you (and your potential new little family!!)? you must be so stoked!


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Glad to hear your temp is rising! Woo hoo!!! I'm also not experiencing any symptoms. The only thing I even have going on is just really sticky cm but I know cm doesn't mean anything positive or negative....so it's just what happens to your cm after you ovulate. I don't know why, but I'm just really feeling like it didn't happen this month. 

Promo - yes, it is a title change. I don't want to say that I have people under me necessarily, but I will have a secretary that I will supervise and he/she will report directly to me. I'm actually going thru applications right now and trying to figure out who to interview. Not a great bump in pay but still a bump. It's about a $4,000.00 raise right now, but I see it increasing in the next couple of years. I'm also guaranteed a 5% raise each year but it could be more. Very excited but a lot to do to finish up my job and train the person that have hired to replace me and then a lot to do in the job position. Good thing is, I basically run the show over my department so I can more or less do what I want :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that sounds great!! I'm sure the promo is well-deserved! Always nice to have some outward appreciation for a job well done.

yeah - I try not to pay too much attention to cm. Mine virtually goes away in the few days after O, then sometimes I'll see a bit more if I run or whatnot, but overall - I try to pay as little attn to that as I do CP. Though, on the flip side, I feel like I can tell when AF is coming from CP/swollen vag walls.

and I don't like that attitude, missy! though I hear you - I don't think there will be any different result this month at all for us. This slow temp rise is ticking me off.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning!
temp is still up, though not drastically still. 98.1 - yesterday was 98.0 but as I wrote, it wasn't a great sleep and I think my mouth was open. So I guess maintaining...I'd REALLY like to see a huge shift come up but I think the loud thermometer is waking DH up, so I might just stop. I know I've said that for 3 days now... :haha:
4dpo is so boring! my left boob hurts, I've been waking up in an absolute pool of sweat every morning, my uterus area has that slight buzz about it...that's it! One thing I did find weird yesterday was that my leg and feet were cramping a lot. Sometimes my toes do so that's not abnormal but my calf just balled up last night. I had quite a bit of water yesterday and have been taking my vitamins, so I should have enough hydration and potassium in me!

anyway, i'm rambling...

how are you feeling today? :) I feel silly asking that any day before 6dpo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, and I sent a PM to Bumpy, we'll see if she responds. I have to admit, that section of the web page is not terribly obvious so I don't know if she'll see it. Hopefully, though!


----------



## malinko

Good afternoon! Had a temp drop which I wasn't very happy about this morning. Dropped from 97.9 to 97.6 - coverline is 97.5. Since I am 6dpo, I am guessing that it is still the corpus luteum drop, but I still don't like it. Really no feelings at all. Normally I have a couple of cysts on my breasts that are really tender in the tww - but even those don't hurt! Ugh. Waiting it out is the worst :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hiya! Happy Halloween AND Friday!

just looked at your temps - glad you went back up this morning! not a huge spike but a spike nonetheless! :thumbup:
I, too, got a bit of a spike this morning - up to 98.3. Only 5dpo, though - creamy cm, cp was high/firm yesterday, but I know none of that matters.
Other than that, nothing doing here....I hope to feel a bit more by next Monday!

I know you're busy so if you are able to pop in - I hope you have a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## malinko

Hello dear!!! Happy Friday and Happy Halloween to you too! I'm so disappointed with my temperature this morning. Nothing I can do though. My friend who miscarried in May just announced she is 8 weeks pregnant. I'm so happy for her. Now I wish it would just be my turn. And your turn!!!!

Still absolutely nothing. No cramps, no sore boobs, no headaches, not overly tired, NADA!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes! let it be OUR turn! I went out to dinner with a couple of friends last night who were like 'it'd be so great if you got pregnant soon so our kids could be close in age..' YES I KNOW!

no signs doesn't mean a thing!! I'll be keeping tabs on your temps over the weekend. I hope you get a nice rise!!


----------



## malinko

Whoa wish. .....look at your temps!!!!! They are awesome!!!!! 

My temps are not looking good. Dropped to coverline thus morning. I forgot to turn on our heat last night so it was so cold in the middle of the night and when I got up. Surely that has something to do with it. Not feeling it this month with these terrible temps!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:) thanks!! I had some wine later in the evening last night though so I assume that had something to do with it. 

Doh, cover line?? Ugh, it's so, so frustrating!! But you e always said, it's not the height of the temps, it's the pattern. So it ain't over yet and you still have about a whole week right? Hopefully they bounce back!


----------



## malinko

Okay....so....I'm trying to not get my hopes up but I had my highest temperature that I have had thru my entire cycle this month. My temp went from 97.5 which is my coverline temperature and jumped to 98.1. My highest temp this cycle has been 98.0.

However, I feel like there are SO many variables. I slept in the same clothes as I did Friday night (tshirt and pj bottoms). However, it was super cold in our house Friday night and last night I turned the heat on. I was never hot last night but am sure the temperature difference had something to do with both temperatures. PLUS, daylight savings time last night so I had an extra hour of sleep. I like to pretend since I went to bed at 11 and woke up at 7 that it is just like me going to bed at 10 and getting up at 6. I'm trying to not let myself analyze what all could be the causes of my low and high temps. I just hope the next two days stay 98.1 or higher, which would then give me a triphasic chart. 

Who am I kidding....I will handle this much better if I just think af is coming. I would rather be pleasantly surprised than disappointed. So, I should say I am expecting my temperature to fall the next couple of days. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey! good morning!
um, yeah - I'd have a hard time not getting super freaked over your temps too!! Though you're right, you're right....let's not get ahead of ourselves for our own sanity....(but I can't help it!!) It is hard with all of those variables, though. As far as the heat in the house, though - I don't think that has much to do with anything. So our BBT isn't different in the summer than the winter, so adding heat to the air in your house shouldn't matter about your internal temp b/c overall, your body tries to maintain its own levels. And the 1 hr difference in sleep I don't think is a big deal either. I'm still taking mine at the same hour, which is now an hour earlier but we don't adjust when we feed the cats and that's when I take it. So I don't know if that's making a diff for me or not but I'm thinking probably not. If it was, do you know if that difference should be up or down? like this morning was 98.3, would it really have been 98.4 with another hour of sleep?
When is AF due for you this week?

so - yeah, my temp is sliding downward but I still feel like it's pretty high for me for this time of my cycle. That said, I have no other symptoms except these sore boobs. Sorest they've been in a long time, since sometime at the beginning of this year. Other than that, I feel fine! cm is dry, but I did just read about someone who got her BFP and specifically posted a thread to say that she was dry so thought she was out and still got her BFP. There's always hope, even without one 'symptom'!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well now I'm trying not to get excited - I just ran my temp through an adjuster and the hour difference told me I was off by .2 - so I'd be at 98.5 which would match my highest in the cycle. Stupid DST!
should I adjust on FF? I guess it doesn't really matter - not like I'm registering temps online so I can 'win' pregnancy if I get the right answer!!


----------



## malinko

Oh Wish, you certainly make me laugh! I don't really get the temping and dst - so I'm not messing with it much. Not all temps are charts (high temps) mean pregnancy so it really is waiting to see if af comes or not. Did your temp drop this morning at all? If so, I'd leave it to where you have it....creates less of a temp drop :) Just easier to look at if it were me!

My temp went down .1 to 98.0. Not a big deal but I was hoping that it would be 98.1 or higher. Ugh. Depending on what my temps do the next couple of days, I was considering testing on Wednesday, which would be 12dpo. I think af is due Thursday or Friday. Hoping it stays far far away!


----------



## littlegirl87

Morning girls! Just here for any updates....as far as I can tell neither of you have had AF yet?...

Hope all is well and you both have little :bunny: s growing in your tummys!

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Little - when we thought you were pregnant that one month, didn't you have a sharp rise on your temp one day? I was trying to find that chart of yours this weekend, but couldn't. I'm trying to tell myself that you did and that my high temp rise really means nothing....


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, very true - I like the looks of a higher temp, though! :) well - so DST happened as of Sunday morning and that's when I got my first drop. So essentially, that day should have been 98.6 and today 98.5, if I'm using the adjuster. Those are insane temps for me. I think I'm usually hovering around 98.1 around now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi little!! :wave:
how are things going for you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

what is wrong with me?? I want to test today and I'm only 8dpo! somebody stop me!! I've listed my testing date as Saturday if AF doesn't show before then. AF should be here sometime between Wed-Fri if I'm done with the weird cycles.
I can't help but get excited b/c these are the best temps I've ever had. She's playing a cruel joke on me, I just know it.
I'm having the hardest time concentrating on work right now!


----------



## malinko

Wish - - I am RIGHT THERE with you! I cannot focus. I just want it to be Wednesday already! I'm going to encourage you not to test just yet. And here is why. I broke down and tested yesterday. Stupid, I know! I just kept searching charts and finding women that tested positive on 9dpo which was the day of their big temp rise. So, of course, I wanted to be that person too! It wasn't with fmu - but was after a 4 or 5 hour hold. It was stark white! IF Saturday was the day of implantation (which....probably wasn't...who am I kidding!?!?) - then that should allow hcg to build up in my system today or tomorrow. Since I tested yesterday and had nothing - I'm going to wait and see what my temps do tomorrow then possibly test on Wednesday. My thought is if hcg needs to build up - tomorrow would be 48 hours from yesterdays test....so if I AM pregnant (again...probably not!) then Wednesday mornings test should tell. I'm a mess right now......


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok - so even though we're both psychos today, I feel so much better knowing you're in it with me!! THANK YOU!!
good points on all accounts there - logically it doesn't make any kind of sense for me to test today. But like you said, I desperately want to be one of those lucky women who gets a BFP on 8dpo. But come on....
I have to go in for labs tomorrow for just Annual appointments stuff - cholesterol and all that. Wouldn't it just be the greatest if they also did a preg test and they were like 'hey - you came in for labs today and you're preg!'
Course I will probably have a huge temp drop tomorrow morning and all will go back to normal anyway, so I need to just STAHP the MADNESS! :wacko:

Thankfully I have a training that will take up most of the next 4 days, so I hope that helps my sanity. What am I talking about, I have loads of stuff to do today too and I can barely bring myself to do it!


----------



## littlegirl87

Ive totally been there girls lol and yes I did have a temp spike once but it wasn't as high as the temps you are getting...hopefully this is it for you both!! How exciting!!!

Definitely keep me posted both of you! 

love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, little!
well, I also just remembered that even having some wine the day before could affect temps. I don't know how many or up until what time the night before, or what. I think it's different for everyone. But my sleep was never interrupted by it, and I didn't catch a buzz at all. But I had a few glasses of wine the day before all of my super high temps - stretched out over a few hours and had water too. I guess that could affect them too. :(
I guess that just brought me off the ledge. Hopefully tomorrow will be just as high, so I'll feel better about the last 3 days' temps. And no wine until the weekend and if AF doesn't come this week, then no wine until a BFN.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't know why I did it, but I checked CP in the shower a moment ago and I'm really low, like I could feel the whole thing, and super soft - like I could barely tell the difference between the walls and the thing itself. I know this means NOTHING but I want it to mean SOMETHING! soft is good, but low is not, I don't think. I know this can change tomorrow as well. 
anyway - last note of the day, I swear it!! Thanks, as always, for dealing with my insanity!
:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Well, after having two dreams that I took a test and both were positive...and another steady temp of 98.0, I decided to test at 11 dpo. My spike was on 9dpo so hcg should have plenty time to build up with fmu. Glaring negative. Apparently only 18 to 20 percent of tests that are negative on 11dpo turn out to be positive so I'm sure AF will be here the end of the week.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, malinko - that sucks. We try to talk ourselves into keeping our heads level every month but it can just get so exciting. I'm still holding out hope for you - crazier things have happened. Where do you find those stats, by the way?? I don't know where you get your stats but you always have them!! 

bad day here too - had tons of gas (just burping and crazy sounds coming from my stomach), cramping, pulling/tugging, night sweats last night. Not the best sleep, and temp dropped again too - still higher than usual overall but on a downward slide now. BBs still hurt and having slight cramps again.
I'm assuming AF will be here by the end of the week as well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

DH had his urologist appointment today and the doc didn't seem to think there was anything to be concerned about. He has to start taking his multivitamins every day (been lax on that) but that's about it. He said that he'd recommend us doing IVF given my age. I'm so glad that he came back with a normal bill of health!

little annoyed about the IVF vs IUI, though - I guess according to this doctor, IUI would come after IVF. That doesn't make much sense to me but maybe it is just all about my age - why depend on the sperm and egg to do their own job for a few cycles rather than just do it ourselves?
unless DH is just getting them confused - not like he's had a lot of exposure to this stuff.

anyway......


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, my friend :hugs:
mine dropped too and I think I just started to spot slightly.
Are you ok?

well, I guess now we get to concentrate on planning the holidays a little bit and you can celebrate your new promotion with a night out and some wine!
I really don't think it's going to happen for us unless we get some help - I don't care what medium or psychic or parent or whomever told us. I know I said I wanted to wait until January to get that ball rolling with the RE, but maybe sooner than later. My bday is about a month away, I'll be 39. Time's a-wastin. And I guess DH's doctor yesterday recommended IUI, not IVF.


----------



## malinko

Good morning. Yesterday was a crazy day...sorry I wasn't on much. Glad to hear about hubby's urology appointment. I'm glad to hear you are thinking about going ahead with seeing and RE and doing IUI. We are going to try one more natural cycle in November and then if nothing, go back to our doctor in December for IUI. 

I still feel great - - no cramping, no spotting, nothing! Within just a couple of hours yesterday I did have a nice enormous zit form on my chin. Ugh! Today is 12dpo, so I am guessing I'll make it thru tomorrow and then af will be here on Friday - Saturday at the latest. I think I have only had one cycle with a 14 day luteal phase and most of them are 13. I feel like I am handling it better than I anticipated. I really wanted to be one of those women who had surgery and then boom...pregnant. Clearly not happening that way though. So, I'm just ready for af to get here and go away and then on to trying again!

I'll be checking in with you throughout the day! I'm sorry you are starting to spot :( At least we are in this together! Hugs my friend.


----------



## littlegirl87

Well the good thing for both of you is no AF yet! 

I am actually waiting for my first one as well after starting BCP. I took my last "real" pill on Saturday and still nothing, but who knows...I was spotting for the ENTIRE week last week with like nasty dark blood...like the kind you can tell is really old....my periods had been SUPER short so I am wondering if my lining wasn't shedding all the way or something....it takes a little bit to get adjusted on BCP so again still just waiting on her....hope she does come though because I am supposed to start my next round of pills on Sunday and I am not sure if I should or not if I don't have a period by then?

best of luck to you both! I hope the stupid :witch: stays far away for you!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, I wonder how long it will take after our first visit to get the IUI rolling? that's why I'm thinking sooner than later now. 

oh fun - surprise huge zits are GREAT! thankfully that's one thing that's stayed at bay this month. I hear you about wanting to be one of 'those' women - I was hoping for the same after the HSG. ah well....you're right, at least we're in this together. SLIGHTEST little bit of pink last time I went to the ladies room, only on the TP. blah.

well, little, that doesn't sound like fun either! I can't even remember what it's like to get used to BCP, it's been so long! I'm not even sure on the answer to your question, I'd call my PCP.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning, girls :hugs:
AF is making her way here so I'm out for the month, definitely.
Also thinking about the IUI, I guess we should wait until next year (Jan) to do this b/c we have a high-deductible plan and I would not want to have to meet 2 plan year deductibles if we started now! ugh. So I guess we'll just coast out the rest of the year.

How are you ladies doing today?

We're supposed to get some good rainstorms here today and overnight. No snow, though! knock on wood! Maybe some sprinklings of snow on Sunday but nothing sticking yet. It was in the 60's yesterday, so the ground definitely isn't cold enough just yet. I'm not ready for snow!


----------



## malinko

Good morning!

Wish - sorry to hear af is coming. :( I think I will make it through today and af will be here tomorrow - or Saturday at the latest. But I am guessing tomorrow. I didn't even temp today because I know it is dropping. Still feel great though!

I'm impressed that IUI is covered under your insurance. What a great plan you have! I don't have fertility coverage but the IUI is around $700.00 each time where I'm at. I don't think that is terribly priced. However, that is just with the clomid. If you would do injectable meds, I think it takes it up to a couple grand. It's my understanding that the injectable meds are really expensive....but you do have a much higher chance with the injectable meds. Maybe something for you to look into and contemplate. 

I'm not ready for winter either....however I will be excited for our first snow. The first accumulating snow is just SO pretty....and I love it leading up to Christmas. After that...I'm done with it though! I know it is hand in hand with snow....but I hate these cold temperatures. If it is going to be cold, I would just assume that it is snowing. Otherwise, it needs to be warm out :)

Trying to get things wrapped up in the old office! However, I will be on later today to check in again :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, we'll see how much it's covered - I haven't fully looked into it yet. It's probably all 'after deductible' and if it's around $700, who knows if we'll even hit that! I know that the place we'll go to is a 'center of excellence' per UHC, so they'll cover it higher there than other places. But as far as the drugs and all of that - I have no idea.

I agree with you on the snow! the first one is just lovely, pretty, feeling hunkered down with a fire and not losing power (hopefully), candles going - very romantic. Then I'm done! haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning and happy Friday! How's the move going?
I chart-peeped and saw you started today. I'm so sorry. Are you doing ok?
I'm cd2, so yeah, same boat. 

any fun plans for the weekend? We are heading down to CT for an overnight trip to some friends' house (how do you say that correctly if you're friends with both people in the couple, it's their house...? I never get that right), raking leaves on Sunday, maybe picking out new living room furniture on Sunday. I know you're jealous of my leaf-raking!

I have to say, I've lost patience with this TTC thing. Where I was in August - ready to try through the end of the year, not fill out the RE paperwork - that is out the door. I'm ready for science to intervene. Another couple we're friends with just had a baby 2 days ago, he's gorgeous and perfect and I want one.

kind of a slew of emotions going on right now, nothing terrible but I feel like I'm all over the place!


----------



## malinko

Hello! I'm doing good, surprisingly. I think this job transition is a good distraction! I knew after the negative test on 11dpo I was out, so I accepted this a little better I think. 

I think you have reached a good point. I hit that in July and I think the hardest part is just scheduling that RE appointment. Maybe that's why I'm more at ease right now. I knew it probably wouldn't happen the first month. One more month to try on our own and if that doesn't work...I'm turning it over to the doctor. For some reason, that just makes me feel better.

Dh and I actually raked leaves last weekend :) Time to do it again though. I'm going to get caught up with things at home this weekend and be refreshed and ready to start the new position :) Have a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

You have a good weekend too!! Good luck on your first day of the new job!!


----------



## littlegirl87

I am so sorry to hear that you are both out this month...darn it. I started on Wednesday right after posting on here haha....we will see how long it takes me to get regulated on this stupid BCP. Of course by the time I get regulated I will probably be done taking it to get ready to start trying again!....ahhhh I am so excited for that time to come around again! That also means we will be close to our "wedding"...I am sure it will be here before I know it...just ready to be back in the game!

Hope you are both mommy's already by that point!

Love to you both! Have great weekends!

I will be checking in on Tuesday or Wednesday sometime with a weight report....Tuesday is when I will take my monthly weight lol....I haven't been doing so hot this month as far as eating...I mean I am not doing terrible but have had lots of sweets and junk food as compared to previous months so we will see....just hope I haven't gained any!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Just wanted to pop in and say I hope you're having a good day in your new role!!

and little - looking forward to your weight update (as I sit here and down a bag of chips guiltily...)!!

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

Lost a pound this month...as I said it was a rough month for me eating and being busy and not being able to exercise as much as I'd like, but hey Ill take a pound down vs. gaining anything! and the best part is I am still ahead of my goal so hey win win right? lol

how are you both doing? I see no one has said much since last time I was on?

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning, little!
that's great that you still lost a pound even though you might have gotten off track a little - I totally agree with you! a pound less is better than a pound gained!
I think I need to get myself in gear with working out again too. I've gained about 13-14 lbs since my wedding 3 yrs ago and I really don't do much to deter it. I used to be fairly active but working from home - probably the worst aspect of that is that it's far too easy to just sit still and work all day! We need to start eating better too. We're not terrible but I don't say no to a lot if it's in front of me! Or make smart decisions when we're out to eat. Ugh, so much work! :)

malinko - how was your first week in the new job?? You should be gearing up to O again soon, too, right? Anything new rolled into the attempt this month?

afm - I'm cd11 so nothing going for me yet either. But again, not temping or OPK'ing this month so I'm just going to wing it. Got a glob of ewcm yesterday but that always happens about a week beforehand. That's it for me!!

I hope you're both doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies. Sorry for being m.i.a. The new job is absolutely nuts. I've been given an additional department that my boss didn't have when he was in this position. It's a mess and I had to fire someone yesterday. I certainly wasn't ready for that. I think he knew it was coming though. Anyhoo...enough on that. I've completely lost track of where I'm at in my cycle. Crazy I know! I did take a test this morning and it was negative. Today is the third day of temping. I'll ovulate probably sometime between Saturday and Monday. Monday will be day 18 which is when I ovulated last month. 

Wish - have you given more thought as to moving forward with a specialist? I'm guessing you should be ovulating soon as well?

Little - great job on the weight loss. So proud of you!!!!

Will try to check in again soon! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning! wow, that's a tough start to the new gig. Have you ever had to fire someone before? I had an opportunity to (I say 'opportunity' b/c it's a tough thing but I think if you're going into management you should experience it, right?) but then my boss did it for me, b/c she didn't want me to have to go through that. Sweet, but...

anyway, yes - probably O'ing around Sunday. How come you are O'ing so late now? I thought you were around cd14 earlier this year? I guess you couldn't really KNOW why your body is doing what it's doing.
So right now is boring! haha no temping or OPKs this month and I just asked DH if he wants to try until we see the RE and he said sure, so I told him it'll happen between last night and Monday. We'll BD when we're feeling froggy! 
to answer your question - yes, we'll be setting up an apt for January and move forth with that, unless we're lucky enough to catch an egg before that!


----------



## malinko

Good morning! 

Yes, rough start to the new position. Oh well. I have never had to fire someone but have now. Now I have to begin the interview process. Sweet joys of administration 

I'm not really sure why I'm ovulating so late now. I had normally ovulated between cd 14 to 16 but last month was 18. I'm wondering if it had anything to do with the surgery? Oh well. The new job is kind of keeping my focus right now. We will just bd every other day (Although dh thought he was coming down with something last night) thru beginning of next week. If it happens...wonderful. otherwise on to iui. Would love to hear a little heart beat right around Christmas though. That'd be such a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwwwww - it SO would!! :)


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hi ladies!!! :wave:

Wish- I just saw you messaged me!! 

I cannot believe you have this thread going still!!!! I've been off BNB or at least trying to be.. Because I hate obsessing over ttc :( but it's getting to a point now where supoort is important I think!

So, I def cannot catch up on all your posts since last time I posted but has anyone gotten their BFP!?!? Have any of you gone to doctor or anything!? Find out anything!? 

Update for me- DH and I started ttc as of my August cycle. I missed a whole period in July.. Lots of stress. But.. Since August my cycles have been a perfect 31 days. So that is great as they have been all over the place the past year. My doctor said if we don't concieve by the end of the year she is referring me to a fertility specialist because of my history with crazy cycles since coming off pill. That makes me feel good she isn't making me wait a year. 

Anyway please update me on your progress!!

Wish have you figured out your LP?? What happened with it being so short??

Oh and as of today.. 6dpo on 4th cycle! Feeling out :( but I read the most common implantation day is 9dpo! So holding out hope.. As usual!!

Great to see you guys are still being so supportive!! Glad you messaged me!!! Can't wait to catch up!! :flower:


----------



## malinko

Bumpy-

So good to hear from you. It's crazy that you are already on cycle 4! How's work going since graduation, etc!

Unfortunately there are three of us in this thread and no bfp's yet. I saw an r.e. In August and had surgery in September. This is our second cycle since surgery. I had stage 2 endometriosis and they removed that as well as polyps and lesions. Dr. recommended iui following surgery but we wanted to try on our own for a couple of months. If this cycle is a bust them we will do iui in December. So, we have been trying for 15 months and actively trying for 13 (was put in birth control for 6 weeks before and after surgery). 

Will be checking in on you. Are you using opk's or temping? Hoping you get your bfp quickly!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Bumpy!!! So happy to have you back! I can't believe you're on cycle 4 already too!! 

we're on cycle, um....let's say 11. :) No BFPs, had some funky cycles after having an HSG (no blockages) in August, had blood work done (all is ok) and DH had his SA done and a visit to a urologist (all good). We're going to visit an RE in January probably and get going on an IUI I hope. Going to somewhat try throughout the end of the year and assuming nothing happens with that, we'll be ready for Jan.

anywayyyyyyy about 1dpo today - not temping or OPK'ing for the rest of this year since it's probably fruitless and additional stress anyway. I'll be testing the night before my bday (12/6) if I don't have AF by then. 

are you guys doing anything special to help? how's everything going since graduation? (all what malinko said! hahaha)


----------



## BumpySomeday

Malinko- Omgosh that's crazy insane you had to have surgery!! But I am sure that it is very refreshing knowing that you now have a fair chance! I'm not really sure what an iui is?? Invetro?? How long do you think you'll wait to ttc on your own?

Wish- Well I am happy for you as well to be getting everything done that you possibly can and don't have to stress about it anymore! Again, iui?? 

If that is invetro aren't the chances of that really really high?! I sure fricken hope so- you girls have waited LONG ENOUGH!!! :dust: Seriously blows my mind how that works.. Knowing people who aren't ready for kids and they're just having them like on accident.. Really bothers me!!!!!!

Doing well!!. My job pretty much isn't my thing :-/ which sucks because I waited to start ttc for this job. But DH and I are in the process of buying our first house so that's something to try and be happy about! In the meantime just ttc.. Just feel really out already this month. It's the first month I felt ovulation -major strong cramp- but that makes me think I haven't been successfully ovulating. That's why I don't want to wait to see a doctor. It's pointless if I'm not ovulating each month right.

We've been using opks and preseed. I also tried pineapple this cycle hahaha. Other than that I haven't tried temping.. Scared that I'll get even more depressed doing that. This is the first DAY I've felt like really down about it. I don't even know why.. I'm only 7dpo hahaha. So crazy. Hoping that if it doesn't happen this cycle that I'm just not gonna worry about it. Haha easier said than done right!!!!
1dpo- you never know!! Maybe it'll catch u off guard before jan :)


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!

Bumpy - iui is intrauterine insemination. Quick version of what my doctor will do. Go for baseline ultrasound day 3 of your cycle and if all looks well (no cysts,etc) then they will start you on clomid for 5 days. You come back 8 days following the first ultrasound for a second ultrasound to see how the follicles are developing. Ideally, they want them to measure at a specific number. So, they will determine where you are in size and then pick a date to do a trigger shot to endure ovulation. The trigger shot is given and then you go back to the doctor approximately 36 hours later and they do the intrauterine insemination. They basically take the semen and place it in your uterus. It takes out the cervix as an equation (sometimes fertility mess creates hostile cervical mucous) so they just help the sperm get closer to the Fallopian tubes. The sperm and egg still have to meet on their own, etc. it's much less invasive then invited fertilization and much cheaper too! Takes all the fun out of it...but sometimes science just has to intervene!

This is our second month trying since surgery. I thought I ovulated on Friday but my temps are telling me otherwise. If we don't get pregnant this month, we will start iui next month. My doctor said I'm the most fertile after the surgery than I will ever be and need to act quick because it will just be a matter of time before the endometriosis is back. So, that's why we are only trying for two months before seeking medical intervention. 

Wish - hello lovely! Glad to hear you are somewhat relaxed. I'm lost without my opk's this month! Will keep checking in to see how you are doing. 

Hi little!!!! We miss you! Hope the weight loss is still going well. Any wedding planning updates for us?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello my ladies!
Man, I can't wait to be out of work for the 4-day weekend! thankfully my company gives us both days off. It's very welcomed, that's for sure!!!

malinko - I'm a little lost w/o my opks or temping too!! I'm not sure which is more stressful, honestly. Knowing or not knowing. Are your temps still low, that's why you think you maybe have O wrong? I haven't looked at your chart yet, but I will after this post. Do you get any time off for the holidays other than Thanksgiving?

little - girl, how's it going? How are you going to deal with all of the Thanksgiving goodies and your diet?? That's the roughest part for me! I love everything in the T-giving meal! :)

bump - it is mind-boggling, isn't it? how nutty this process makes you? emotional rollercoaster, for sure. That stinks that your job isn't what you wanted it to be!! But a new house!! That's always fun, at least I think so!! Homeownership itself is a PITA, but I love having our little piece of the world :) I love envisioning a little one roaming around the halls in here too. heehee!!
GREAT explanation of what IUI is, malinko! bump - people call it the 'turkey baster' method, if that helps at all. Squirt the sperm closer to the egg to help things out a bit rather than them having to make that trip to the tubes themselves.

One thing I learned from my friend a few weeks back (they tried for over 2 yrs to have their son, so she knows a LOT about this process) is that if you O around cd17 or something, even though you're O'ing, the follicle may not be at its 'prime' as it would have on cd12-14. I hadn't thought of that. So, I O around cd17 and this could be another reason why we aren't preg - the egg isn't exactly a viable one by the time it bursts out. So that trigger shot would help me a lot - spit out that egg on the day it's prime rather than a stale egg. But who knows.

yeah, I'd love for a little surprise before the end of the year, but I'm thinking it's rather unlikely. We only BD'ed on Friday and Sunday this weekend, which I guess is fine, but didn't do the whole 'every day/other day for 10 days' or anything. I know it only takes one though...


----------



## littlegirl87

Well Hello My lovely ladies!
Sorry I have been MIA lately...work is NUTS, Malinko I feel your pain I had to fire someone as well...unfortunately it was the person who helps me out and so therefore not only did I have to fire someone, which I absolutely didn't want to do, but then I am stuck doing 2 jobs haha...ahhh that's life though!

Glad to hear you and Wish are both doing well! I miss you both! I wish I was TTC actively with you both, but with time flying by as it is I am sure that ill be back at it before you know it!

I did finally get my dress....YIPPEE lol and other than that just trying to get through the holidays without losing my mind!

Hope one of you has a bfp to report soon! And I hope you all have a FANTASTIC Thanksgiving as we all have so much to be thankful for, and maybe, just maybe, if we count our blessings hard enough God will give us the blessing we have all been waiting on FOREVER!

:hugs: and love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wanted to hop on and wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! Much love and hugs to you all!

no real updates here - only about 3dpo. No symptoms of any kind right now, last month my boobs hurt pretty badly. I'm suspecting a bunk ovary - I feel like this happens every other month. Cleary I'm jumping to conclusions and don't even know if enough progesterone to make sore boobs is related, but you never know.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Thanks for explaining the turkey baster lol iui! Good to know. Does your gyno do that or a fertility doctor?? I hope that works for you guys!!! Sounds foolproof if u ask me!!! How much does that procedure cost if you don't mind me asking?

Wish- I feel ya.. I feel so out. 9dpo this AM. I feel like no cramps isn't a good sign. Only thing weird is I woke up at midnight having to pee. I usually sleep like a rock. Honestly though I think I'm just getting stressed out waiting. :cry:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think an RE does it, but not sure. Sounds like malinko will have more info on that topic. We haven't visited an RE yet - I was filling out the paperwork in September and decided to wait a few more months. Not sure why, I turn 39 in a week and a half! Yeah, sounds foolproof but.... you can lead a sperm to an egg but you can't make him burrow! :haha: I kill me

try not to stress, my friend! I know much easier said than done but try to remember that you've done all you can for this month and it's now just waiting to see if it worked!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hope you ladies had a nice thanksgiving!!

Thanks wish.. We decided that going forward we aren't going to use opks or temping or anything. The past few days I've been really depressed and I just need to stop rushing it and thinking about it 24/7. At least until we see a doctor. So I may not be on here often but I'll check in :)

Wishing you guys so so so much baby dust this holiday season! Really hoping that's not what is happening to u this month wish and hoping you'll get an amazing Christmas present. 

Gonna go get the Christmas decore out to make this place merry!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

checking in - how's everyone doing? malinko - you're due for AF when, this weekend? 
I'm pretty sure I'm out - nary a niggle anywhere. AF is due Wed/Thurs, I'm sure she'll arrive.
Had no power for 3.5 days from the snowstorm we had here to take my mind off of things, though!

I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies. 

Wish, I think af will be here Friday. Today is 11dpo. Wishing this was the month for us all but I'm not feeling confident at all that this was our month. In fact, stressing a little at the fact we now start iui. With the new job it's so hard for me to take off now and the doctors office is 2 hours away. It'd be nice if they could see me Sunday (that should be day 3) but I'm guessing they won't. They see you for baseline ultrasound say 3 or 4. Monday just is not a good day. Then you come back 8 days later...and then again for the actual procedure. My husbands schedule is very busy too so I don't know if we will be able to make it work this month. Feeling very sad and frustrated. 

How are you feeling, Wish? Tell me about this snowstorm!

Little, miss you girl!

Bumpy, how you doing Hun? Keep your head up! This is difficult!! Not as easy as they talk about when you are a teenager :). At least you'll see a doctor soon :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that is really stressful, malinko - we're in sorta the same boat and why I thought we'd push out to January. Not my schedule, per se - in fact, I have a 1.5 week shutdown starting Christmas Eve. But this is DH's busiest time of year and it goes into January. So he's not going to be readily available for a doctor's apt with no flexibility until the end of January.
Try not to stress! it'll all work out! See what you guys can do with your schedules and if it doesn't work, just try naturally for that month. We need to try not to get even more frustrated than we already are.


----------



## BumpySomeday

Hey ladies,

AF is due today. Waiting for her to show her ugly face. Dh says if not- we won't test until Friday. I just know this isn't our month. But at least we will all know on Friday what awaits for each of us!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Lovlies!
I miss you all terribly! I wish I was able to get on more, but its kind of funny how when you aren't actively trying and you know you cant get preggo you just sort of forget about how much you used to think about it before....makes me sad in a way, but I am sure the time will fly by and we will be back and ready to try again!

Any fun updates??? I really hope this is someone's month! Its got to be about time right? I mean COME ON ALREADY...bless someone with a baby!!

love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bumpy - I hope she doesn't show for you!!
I totally feel out too, just expecting to start spotting any minute. Literally ZERO signs of anything other than AF.

little!! So glad you checked in!! I know, it is weird how wrapped up in this we become but when you finally take your head out of it for a bit, there's so much world going on! I hate being so obsessed, honestly, but I feel like you have to go all in when you have to focus on timing and such. Ah well... HEY! it's almost 2015 - the year you get married (again)!! :)


----------



## BumpySomeday

Yep, she arrived. Right on schedule aside from my typical early morning greeting. You know.. Just to play games with my head it decided to show late this afternoon. :(

I'm not gonna be checking in this cycle because I want to try and stop thinking about it this month ans go with the flow. I will, however, keep an eye on you girls from time to time and I wish wish wish all the baby :dust: in the world for your BFPS!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Yes! it has already gone by SUPER quick since we decided to put trying on hold, and so I expect the time to just keep flying by! and you are right I was totally wrapped up in TTC and everything I did made me think of it in some way, shape, or form...and now nothing lol. It is making me want a puppy or something though....I just want something to baby! ANYTHING to baby would be great lol

hope you all are doing well and will have the best news of your life soon!!

love! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Bumpy, I'm so sorry and I understand the direction you're going. You have to do what is best for you and your sanity, especially around these busy holidays! There's enough to worry about!
I think I got a trace of spotting this morning so let the games begin, right on time.

malinko - how are you doing?

little - I totally get where you're coming from!! My FIL just had to put one of his dogs down, she was very old. His other dog, who I adore, just seems lonely. He's very energetic typically and he's not been like that all week. I think he needs a new friend!! :)


----------



## malinko

Bumpy - good luck girl. Make sure you check in every once in awhile and keep us updated!

Hi little!!!!!

Wish, just as suspected... Brown spotting has started today. Af will be here tomorrow. Ultrasound on Monday and will start clomid. I can't believe we are really having to do iui. It sucks but it is what it is. My doctor doesn't want me waiting around any longer. Guess it's a good thing he is proactive for me because now that it is actually here and happening, I'm very anxious about it. I was okay with it when it was just a thought. Reality is completely different though. The next two weeks will fly by though between ultrasound, clomid for 5 days, another ultrasound, trigger shot and iui. Guessing it'll happen the 17th or 18th of December. Will keep you updated!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting, malinko!!! Please share as much as you can/want - I hope the same things happen for us in January! 

I'm with you on what's going on today - slightly more spotting, so just took a cheapie test and got a BFN. So just waiting around with this splitting headache...good times.


----------



## Wish2BMom

the :witch: made her grand entrance this morning, right on time. Loser.
malinko - my FX'ed for you!
everyone, enjoy your weekend! we're getting our tree, it's my birthday (ugh) and hey! a freezing rainstorm!! wooooooo!


----------



## malinko

Happy birthday Wish!!! I hope you had a great day!
Sorry to hear you had an unwanted visitor on your bday. I had that this year too. Not a great present! Will keep you updated of course. As I suspected af did arrive yesterday. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the bday wishes! I requested lots of BD'ing this month for my present :)

good luck today, I'll be thinking of you!! New path starts today and hopefully you'll have your little BFP as a Christmas present! I'm sooooooooo sending dust your way today!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thinking of you girls! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Just wanted to stop in and say hello!

Yesterday went well. There was a cyst they found on the ultrasound but it didn't interfere with moving forward. The nurse was a little concerned about it but the doctor didn't seem to be. So, he went ahead and gave me a prescription for Clomid. I've taken it both yesterday and today and will continue to take thru Friday. I go back on Monday for my follow up ultrasound to see how the follicles are growing. We should know more next week when we will do IUI. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is the month. If so, we should know around New Years!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Wish. I hope that you don't have to see a R.E. in January and go thru any of this. I probably won't be on any more this week. I'm trying to remain calm and not think about any of this :) It is nice for once though to not temp or wonder if I should use ovulation tests. We can have sex anytime we want this week but the doctor said he would tell us when to and when not to next week. It is also nice to turn it over to someone else to figure out and for me to just be at the appointments and do what I am told! I will check in next week though and give an update! Hugs to all of you ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

all of that handing over control sounds like a DREAM, malink! Thank you for checking in!
I'm glad you're remaining calm about all of this. I really hope you guys get it on the first shot. It's about time someone on this thread becomes pregnant!
I just got this overwhelming 'this HAS to be our month, I want a baby so badly!' feeling, so that's great - already setting my expectations high from within!

Did the doc say anything about things to eat/drink/not eat/drink? I'm taking a large step away from alcohol this month. I've actually started to get headaches from it lately. I even stopped DH from getting me a 1/2 case of wine for my bday b/c I just don't have a desire to drink it right now. My friend I visited last month who had fertility problems said that her doc said this is a big cause of infertility in both men and women and when trying to get preg, the woman should limit herself to ONE drink a MONTH and the man - 2! A MONTH! crazy. Anyway - that's my big move this month besides hopefully a lot more BD'ing between cd10 and cd20. :)

Good luck, I'll be thinking of you all week, awaiting hopefully an update next week! FX'ed for you!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello my dears!
Wish Happy Birthday REALLY late, and sorry that the stupid :witch: showed for you :(

Malinko I think it is SUPER exciting that you are doing the IUI! I REALLY hope you have great luck with it! In my mind I have pretty much already decided that once we get this wedding crap out of the way that is going to be our next step. I am not going to mess with both of us being on clomid and trying for months and months...I just want to go ahead and do the IUI and pray that we nail it on the first try! Did they give you any statistics on how often it works on the first try or anything like that?? PLEASE share what you can if you want to because I would like to know as much as possible before going in for it myself, and I am sure Wish would like to know as well...sounds like we will all 3 be doing the same thing to end up with our little ones, and at this point I don't even care! As long as we get our little miracles it makes no difference to me how it happens! I am just ready for mine!

Hope you are both doing well and I am SOOOOO ready to hear about a :BFP: for one of you!!!

love and :hugs: your way!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you were able to check in, little!! how is all the wedding 'crap' going, by the way?? all planned out? how's the weight loss program?
I just used my treadmill for the first time in MONTHS yesterday - it felt good so maybe I'll do it again today!! I also want to get back into using the Tone It Up girls videos. Well, at least make it a habit, which I haven't done yet. :)
I'm trying to eat better, stay away from alcohol, etc. Probably all too much at the same time, but worth a shot, right?

and YES, all of little's questions are mine too! :)


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies. Just checking in to say hello. Of course, I will share anything that I can. I've not been feeling well today so I stayed home from work. I don't know if it is a side effect from the clomid or if I am coming down with something. Probably just coming down with something. 

Little - good to see you still checking in! I hope you'll be able to check in with us three weeks from now. We are hoping for a bfp this month :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry you're not feeling well - just in time for the weekend. I hope you're feeling better today, though!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls - just popping in! I know you guys are kinda busy or taking time from BNB. I just wanted to say hi!
I hope all of your Christmas preparations are going well! 
I'm a little bummed - I have a HUGE car registration bill this month, since it's my bday month and we just got a new car. I just don't have as much to spend on presents this month. Though, thankfully, DH and I are doing a trip together in Feb and got new couches as our 'gifts' and we're just doing stockings. But I still feel badly. I shouldn't be stressing about this but I am! I'm not used to paring things back this time of year! 
In my old job, we got our bonuses this time of year and they were big. I miss that too b/c I was able to handle everything in this month with that!

Nothing much else is new here - started working out last week. Trying to make that a habit - hopefully I'll be as successful as you, little! I could stand to drop 10 lbs.

I hope you girls are doing well! love and hugs!
~ Scrooge McDuck


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish!

Cheer up girl! I understand where you are coming from, but don't let it make you sad. Make the best out of it and spend time with loved ones. I agree with you too - - we aren't used to pairing back this time of year - but we have to do it as well. DH isn't getting near the amount from me this year and I even told him not to get me anything. We are going on a trip over the new year so that will be fun and part of our christmas present to each other. And new couches....I love new furniture!

A little that is going on in our world - we had our ultrasound on Monday. Wasn't where doctor wanted me to be - so he had me come back yesterday to do another check. The doctor seemed discouraged at the size on the follicles on Monday - which did not make me feel very confident. I don't know what got into my little follicles, but they definitely grew between Monday and Tuesday morning - but still not over 20. He requested me to come back again today (3 days in a row...ugh!) so I went in this morning for another check up. The follicles (yes, I have two mature ones!) are at sizes 20 and 21. I think maybe on the smaller side but they are considered mature. Our timing isn't going to be perfect. They generally want you to come back for the iui procedure 36 hours after trigger shot. Well, yesterday afternoons appointment, doctor wasn't ready to do trigger shot because he wanted the follicles to grow a little more. Today - he decided we needed to do it because he doesn't want me to start ovulating on my own - and I'm starting to have some ewcm. So, my appointment this morning was at 7:00am. We did our trigger shot at 8:30am and dh gave it to me. Not bad at all! We go in tomorrow afternoon at 4pm (31.5 hours post trigger shot) for the iui procedure. I'm having a pretty bad headache right now - but I don't know if it is any correlation to everything else going on - or if it is just that...a headache. So, working from home today and tomorrow and then relaxing after the iui tomorrow afternoon. I guess that'll make Friday 1dpo! Keeping every part of me crossed and hoping this is the month we get pregnant with our miracle baby! Will keep you updated!


----------



## littlegirl87

Malinko it sounds as if you are on the path for BABY success!! You go girl! Take it easy and stay as low stress as possible! You know Christmas is always a good time for miracles and I just pray you get yours! Thank you for letting us know how things are going! I am so curious, as I pretty much already know that is where I will be come next October so I would just like to know as much as I can before we get there! Although I wont lie I'd love it if we were there now, but all in good time I suppose! I will pray for you for sure!!!

Wish don't feel too down about the Christmas stuff! I know what it feels like to have a new car payment on top of all the other crap we already pay for and the holidays are always a stressful time for money. And medical procedures and things always spring unexpected bills or even if they are expected its never fun to pay for! Just enjoy family time and spread love and good cheer....perhaps that is the most important part of Christmas anyway :)

Wedding things are coming along, although I have kind of put them on hold due to the Holidays being such a busy time, but we will get there eventually! My weight loss program is going well....I am down 20 lbs from when I started in August which is great! I lost 5.4 lbs from November 11 to December 11 which is kind of a miracle because my eating has gone down hill a bit, but I figured with the holidays I would take a break and enjoy food and then jump back on the wagon when January rolls around, so I was DELIGHTED to see that I had still managed to lose that much!

not much else new in my world! Just waiting for Malinko's :bfp:

love and :hugs: to you both! and as always a very Happy Holiday Season to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, girls - I really appreciate the support! I know the holidays are more about family and such. I was able to find a couple little things yesterday that lifted my spirits a bit. Aren't we all a little extra stressed this time of year? haha

malinko - what a great update!! yikes, that's a lot of appointments in one week - didn't you say that the office was 2 hrs away too?? What we won't do for our wee one! My everything is crossed for you too!!! I hope so much that this is it for you!
Good luck tomorrow with the IUI!!

little - 20 lbs is incredible!!! AWESOME job!!! yeah, if you're going to hop off the wagon of good nutrition for a bit, now is the right time for that. And you're still losing weight so what's the harm?

nothing new here going on with me - waiting to O this weekend, BD'ing every other night this week and hopefully every night this weekend. :)


----------



## malinko

So, just logging on to share my disappointment. I got sick last night and spent most of the night in the bathroom. This morning wasn't much better and I can't get too far away from the bathroom as I am throwing up. Went to see a doctor this morning as we were concerned about dehydration and they sent me to the e.r. for fluids. They also gave me medication for the vomiting. Just got home for the e.r. and called fertility doctor. Had to cancel IUI. Said if I could tolerate - we needed to bd this afternoon at 3pm, tomorrow morning and tomorrow night. Guessing I am already out for this month. Nothing like getting this close and then not carrying out with the most important step.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh nooooo, I'm so sorry malinko!! doubly sorry for you feeling so horrible!

are you going to try to BD? talk about sacrificing it all....

even if it's not today, definitely tomorrow!! 

there is a terrible bug going around lately, i'm so sorry you got it.


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh Malkino...I am terribly sorry :( That truly breaks my heart for you. Maybe if you are able to BD all of the medication and knowing EXACTLY when you are going to ovulate....you might still get your Christmas miracle! I will continue to pray for you girly....hey you do have 2 eggs in there....you might get a double whammy...JUST SAYING

Don't count yourself out yet!

love


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning, my dears!

Malinko - how are you doing, hon? Are you feeling better? were you able to get some BD'ing in? I'm so, so sorry that your plans for this month were thwarted by the dreaded flu. So much grossness is going around right now and I'm sure it's heightened by the stress of the holidays. I hope you're able to enjoy this week and next and know that you can get back to the IUI next month. It's not going anywhere! You'll get that BFP either way!!

little - how are you doing? are you all set for the holidays as well? what are your plans? I like your thinking about malinko's potential double whammy!! ;)

not too much going on here - BD'ed every night this weekend and will again tonight, hopefully. But today I'm 1dpo, I believe. So FX'ed - we did everything we could FOR REAL this time!


----------



## littlegirl87

Merry Christmas Eve Ladies!

Hope you both have wonderful holidays! I am taking a week off and probably wont be back to check in until after the New Year so I am really hoping that you both have fantastic news to share with me by then!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
May 2015 be our best year yet!

Love and holiday :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas Eve as well! I don't know how much I'll be on here, I'm in the TWW now. I'm on vacation until 1/5, so depends on how bored I get! :) I assume I won't be able to stay completely off.

Anyway - I hope you both have a safe and wonderful holiday. Eat lots, celebrate thoroughly and cheers to a new year with new beginnings for all of us!! 

<3 & :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies. Merry (late) Christmas! I haven't been on for awhile because life has just been absolutely crazy. I was so focused on the IUI process that Christmas shopping was only in the back of my mind. Then, add trying to work a job in there just wasn't a good mix. On a good note, I got all the shopping done on time and we had a wonderful Christmas. My husband and I are really so blessed....so I really tried to reflect on that and not how badly I want a family. DH and I also took this coming week off and won't go back to work until after the first of the year - so we are just relaxing. We are actually out visiting some friends in Utah and it is absolutely beautiful here. They moved here about six months ago so it is good to see them again and looking forward to ringing in the new year with them.

As far as updates on me - I have none. I try to be positive and think even though we didn't have the procedure - I was on clomid, I had two nice sized follicles, took the trigger shot and was able to get a little bd in despite the flu - so that was more than we have had in the past months. Then - the negative side takes over and its like "what if the sperm couldn't make it into the uterus, what if my cm was hostile to the sperm....blah blah blah. So, I'm trying to not think about it at all. I should have a good idea in 4 days or so. Normally I spot the day before af starts - so hoping I don't, and hoping we get a positive test. 

I'll keep you updated. Keep your fingers crossed - but like me, don't expect too much. I've decided to just expect a negative and that way if it is positive, I'm super excited. If its negative - hey, I had already prepared for that.

Wish, how you doing in your tww? 

Hi little! Hope all is well with you, hun!

Hope the next time I'm on here, I'll be announcing a bfp!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

So happy you checked in, Maliko! I was getting a little worried:)
All is fine here. 6dpo, sore throat, slightly sore bbs, nothing else note-worthy. Though we BD'ed more this month than others, I'm trying to stay the same as you and expect a negative. I set up our RE appointment for 1/19. Hopefully I'll get to cancel that but not counting on it!
Enjoy Utah and your visit with your friends!! You're right, there's a lot to be thankful for!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just wanted to come on and wish you girls a happy and safe New Year! May 2015 be filled with wedding fun and 3 BFPs!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy new year, ladies!!
malinko - how are you doing??
nothing new here. cd5. RE appointment weeks from today. :)


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies. I was hoping to have better news than this to share with you - but we have just recorded another month trying and not successful. I was super hopeful as I was having some pregnancy symptoms really late in my cycle. Every place I was reading was saying it was related to the trigger shot but I thought "surely not at 11 and 12 dpo!" My shot was 10,000 units and they say generally 1,000 units leaves your body a day. I was just sure the trigger would have been out of my system by 10 dpo at the latest. Well...it was. That's what I get for trying to read into things. And to throw it all in my face....I made it to 14dpo - which should have been CD1. Absolutely nothing (okay, some spotting when checking my cm but that doesn't count!). I was so excited but was also cautiously optimistic as I have had two other cycles to where I made it thru 14dpo. Oh, and lets not forget that I took a test on 15dpo/cd1 and it was negative.

I'm not really sure what day to call this. It's either day 3 or 4. Friday I wore a liner all day and nothing really happened until later in the evening. Sorry for tmi, but I had some spotting when I would wipe but nothing hit the liner until later in the evening. Saturday and Sunday were both lighter than months past and today is just spotting. Unfortunately I was having cramps for a few days this cycle. I hope it has nothing to do with endometriosis. The last few months I have been cramp free.

We aren't seeing our R.E. this month. Come to find out last month after our IUI got canceled due to me being sick, dh isn't really on board with IUI yet. I'm frustrated by this - but at the same time, we have to be a team. He wanted to try on our own after the surgery and I wanted to start treatment immediately. We settled at the 2 month mark. I was really upset after I was sick and we were talking about January's cycle. Thats when dh informed me that he wants to just try clomid for a few months before doing medicated cycle with IUI. I was really upset initially - but it isn't worth getting into an argument or fighting over. I cannot and will not let infertility cause problems in my marriage. My husband is just as much part of this process as I am...and even though I am the one that has to take medication and have ultrasounds and IUI - his thoughts and feelings still matter. So, I have to be respectful of them. He isn't against the procedure - - just isn't ready for it. My doctor told me after surgery that I was "as fertile as I will ever be." And, the iui only gives me 20% chance each month. My husband has a hard time accepting doing iui when it only gives us a 20% chance when a normal healthy lady has a 20% chance on her own. He kind of has a point. My doctor's rush is just to get pregnant before the endometriosis causes us problems again. I understand both sides. 

My RE will not do an "unmonitored" cycle...meaning he will not prescribe clomid without doing ultrasounds and iui. (Last month obviously an exception because we didn't know I'd be so sick when beginning treatment.) So, we are now trying to figure out if we will find a local doctor (just a regular ob/gyn) who will prescribe me clomid for a few months (those 2 hours - one way trips are difficult when you have to go so many times - and my boss doesn't know we are trying) or just continue to try on our own.

I'm taking this month off. No opks, no temping, no timed intercourse...nothing. I simply need a month off. After last month's extreme range of emotions, I'm tired. We will figure out what to do starting in February and move on from there. 

Will continue to check in and wish you all luck! Wish - thinking of you this month....good luck at the RE's appt!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hey girl - glad you got to check in. Wow, what a month for you! I can relate to so much of that, it's uncanny. 
I fully understand you need a month off - kinda like a recharge. This takes so much out of us. Back in Sept when we were first going to start the RE stuff, that's when I had the epiphany that I was forging ahead without really asking how DH thought of things. More like 'doc said do this, so we do this' and not thinking that we had much of a choice. So I stopped and asked him if he'd want to wait, give it the full year, and he was on board with it. Kinda like you said - let's give it a couple more months and then go for it. But I was having the same thoughts as you - we BOTH need to be on the same page for this, even though it's my body and the doc will basically go along with me calling the shots. This is a huge life decision and needs to be a 100% partnership. So I set aside my 'instant gratification' needs and waited for him to be ready.

So, thankfully (I think) he's onboard now. I feel more comfortable too, I suppose. Though I feel like I'm failing at this on my own and need to call in the pinch hitter b/c I can only dribble the ball to the pitcher and they can knock one out of the park each time. Or at least get on base! :) But whatever, I'll get over my ego quickly enough. 

re: your cramping - that was probably from the trigger shot too, i'd think. If you've been virtually cramp-free and then that was the only new thing introduced, I'd bet money on it.

I wish you luck and am sending tons of support and hugs for your decisions you are making over the next month or so. Clomid, no clomid, RE/no RE. Ugh. Speaking of, I see your DH's point as well on the IUI vs natural.
And most of all, hopefully you'll conceive naturally while making these decisions! 

I'll be thinking of you! Please check in as often as you'd like!

little - still thinking of you, girl! And Bumpy - if you're checking in at all - thinking of you too!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Lovlies!
Malinko...I am terribly sorry to hear about all that you are going through. The emotions really stink don't they? My DH has a very flat affect and shows no emotion ever other than anger, and during fights when he brings up how emotional I am I often tell him that I wish I was able to be heartless like he is...he doesn't like to hear this and I know it makes him mad...obviously why I say it haha...

BUT

there are times when we aren't fighting and I am all alone and I do truly wish I could be less emotional...it just seems like life would be easier that way and surly TTC would be easier?

I do think that DH is a bit worried about me thought....there is this commercial on TV about plan B as an option for birth control if you don't time intercourse right or what not....anyway...I literally burst into tears every time it comes on and I honestly cant even help it. I know it is not meant to hurt, its just an informative commercial, but all I can think of is why talk about something like preventing pregnancy when I want more than anything to have a baby and am unable...AND I am not even trying right now so I cant imagine how some people must feel.

Anyway you will most definitely be in my thoughts and prayers and I love you both and am still anxiously awaiting your BFP's!!!

How are things going for you Wish? Any new news???

lots of :hugs: to you both!

oh and hope you both had happy holidays!

Here's to 2015 girls...its our year!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little!! glad you checked in! hey!! you get MARRIED (again) this year!!! how's all of the planning and weight loss going?

man, I hear ya about the commercials and EVERYTHING related to having babies or preventing them or having 5 by the time you're 19 - a girl in the news here is on trial b/c she beat her 2-yr old to death. I'm sorry if that just upset you to tears! She has 5 kids, has had them taken away from her before for physical abuse but then given back. And this time, apparently, it went too far. 
Then there's a Simpsons episode on last night about one of Marge's sisters wanting a baby, and how baby stuff is everywhere when you realize you want one! Yup. Click - off. 
Then I'm watching Masterchef Junior and there's this adorable little 8 yr old boy - I want one! haha I'm craving little kids now!! this is getting out of hand!

no new news from me - will have to try naturally again this month b/c I'll O around 1/17 and the RE appointment is 1/19. So that's just great.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls,
just checking in, in case you're stopping by. My RE appointment is today, I'm a little nervous and excited rolled into one. I'm also around 3-4dpo with only one BD session that was well-timed based on which day I did. I didn't use OPKs this month, only temping and my temping only started last Tuesday. So I don't have much to go on, but that's fine. I'm not betting anything on this month, one BD session. Though I guess it does only take once, right?

anywho - I hope you're both doing well! malinko - I hope your month off is going well and you are relaxing and figuring some stuff out.

I've been on a health kick of sorts since around the day of my last post. It's going pretty well, but I only just got a scale the other day, so I don't know if I lost any weight yet. I'd like to tone up a bit and lose 10lbs by the end of Feb, in time for our trip to Yellowstone. I need some muscles to maneuver that snowmobile! :)

love and miss you both!


----------



## malinko

Wish-
I'm so, so, SO sorry that I didn't send a message before now. I don't know why - but I was thinking that your appointment was tomorrow. I logged on tonight to wish you luck tomorrow to only see your message saying that today was the day. I can't believe I missed it. I'm so sorry.

So, how did the appointment go? Even though I have already been there - I want to hear all about yours. It'll be fun to compare our initial appointments.

I think I am ovulating tomorrow. I had a weird month. I've been using the clearblue advanced digital and only had one left and had been getting flashing smiley's for three solid days. I was just sure that it would turn positive yesterday and it didn't. So, I bought another box and even tested last night with my last one from that box. It was still flashing. So, I tested this morning with the new test holder. It came up negative (open circle). This evening I tested with the old test holder and it came up solid smiley. Thankfully I have been temping for a couple of days - so I am just going to rely on that. I'm doubtful this will be our month - just because all the others haven't been either. We haven't decided what we will do next month. I guess we will talk about that in another week or so.

Anyway - would love to hear about how today went if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi there! no worries about not writing yesterday! 
the appointment went well, but no real path yet. We still need to get a bit more testing done so she can see the whole picture and then we'll make a plan. So probably mid-Feb. I need my thyroid retested, looks like it could be a bit underactive as far as trying to conceive goes (but normal otherwise), genetic testing for T-Sacks (sp?) b/c I come from French Canadian heritage, and then DH didn't have his SA sent over yet and needs his vitals done that I already had done. So - more to come! She was saying, based on what she knows right now, that she'd probably recommend IVF - higher success rate and rather than mess with IUI first and burn the clock, go with that. She'd certainly not argue with us going with IUI either and we could do that a few times before IVF. But again - the clock. As it stands, with when our next appts will be (my blood has to be drawn on cd3 and I have to have an intrauterine U/S to look at my egg stash and lining), we're not looking at anything until March.

I'm 4-5dpo for this month, also a weird cycle for me in that I think I O'ed 1-2 days earlier than usual. Which is great for egg quality but we only had 1 BD session that would have been timely. So we'll see!

how are you doing? mentally? sounded like last month was very draining for you both. I hope you're doing well and are able to get some things figured out soon for yourselves.


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Wish - Glad to hear that you are getting started with the RE! That sounds great and I like hearing that they are going to do some testing and see what path is the best for you to take!

Malinko - I hope you are hanging in there! It's just a rough time of year for bad news or for things to not go well :( I've been thinking about you!

As far as wedding stuff goes we are getting closer haha....had to get tents and DJ and Dresses for the girls and all sorts of those things figured out so it is becoming a bit more stressful, but I am ok with that! I hope the time goes by quickly! Kind of ready for it to be here and get back to baby making! lol

I had my yearly check up with OB-GYN and we discussed hubby's issues and my potential issues and he said it was a no brainer that with both of us having some potential issues we should go right to the RE when we are ready to try again and DH and I are both completely on board for that! I think that like Wish we will have a few initial appointments or something to figure out what the best path is! With me having diabetes I have to get some things checked out as well before we jump in, so I guess I will be back to working on that stuff in August...kind of nice because I will be getting prepared again and I am looking forward to it!

Hope you are both well and hopefully the weather will start getting nicer and we can all feel better in general!

Love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!

Thank you both for the kind words. You know, once you move past the "bad news" each month - and you start trying again, it always gets easier. We are trying natural this month - and I'm on what I think is CD19 and still no ovulation. I have never ovulated this late. I'm thankful I am temping because otherwise I would have assumed that I had already ovulated. I got a solid smiley on the old test stick on Monday night and then the other test stick (the new box that I used Monday morning and was an open circle) tested positive (solid smiley) on Tuesday morning. I was hopeful that I would have ovulated yesterday - but maybe today. Not sure - but will keep temping to see the thermal shift. I can't imagine it is very good to be ovulating this late in the game. My cd 1 and cd 2 were hard to determine which was what. What could possibly be cd 1 there was never any real flow until later in the evening. I wore a liner just in case but nothing hit it until 10:30 that evening. There was spotting when I would use the restroom but that was it. Then a light flow finally started and was definitely there Saturday...so I don't really know which day was cd 1. I have it as Saturday - so I could today could potentially be cd 20 if you count Friday. 

Anyhoo - - doesn't matter as I am sure it won't take this month either. I'm keeping this attitude so that I don't get hopeful and crushed again. Not sure what we will do next month. Possibly will go back to doctor - especially with possible ovulation this late in the game. 

So, we are hanging in there! Not looking forward to going back to doctor with all the appointments. However, it was nice to know size of follicles, trigger so you know when it should be happening, etc. I guess we can't have the best of both worlds! Will be sure to keep you both updated.

Little - have fun with all the wedding "stress." It is kind of fun, isn't it? The wedding will be here before you know it!

Wish - glad to hear you are moving forward. Doesn't sound like they are going to waste anytime!!! Do you have an idea if you would lean more towards iui or ivf?

Check in again soon ladies. Hugs and love to you both.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! so glad to hear from both of you!

malinko - per my doc, you're right on for your cd1. i'm sorry your cycle is so confusing this month, what a pain in the tush! Hopefully you really did O the other day and you're a slow riser this month? how was your ewcm? I think FF is off for me this month and I O'ed on Thursday, with all of the ewcm that I had last week. But what do I know?? And I'm of the same mindset this month too - it hasn't happened yet, it's most likely not going to happen anytime soon w/o science. So I'm not obsessing. Though I am very annoyed that my temp has plateaued for 3 days. Still high-ish, but just the same. Oh well.
I think we'd lean towards a couple rounds of IUI first - she said it's about $350/pop and IVF is $8k. I have a hard time not thinking she is suggesting IVF b/c she makes more bank on that. Cynical, I know. She's actually very sweet so I feel bad thinking that.

little - so nice to hear about your wedding plans coming along!! I can't wait for you to get back in the game again! Is anyone going abnormally crazy yet? People go nuts when someone close to them is getting married, I swear. Like a friend who wants to be a bridesmaid but you didn't ask her so she no longer feels special. Nuts!


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish!!! How are you doing, girl??? If I am remembering correctly, you should be getting close to bfp/af?!?! Hopefully no signs of af for you! Are you near all this potential historic weather?!?!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi!! I'm so happy you popped in!
Yeah, AF is due tomorrow per FF so if she's coming, I should start spotting today. So far, so good but we know that can change on a dime. I'll be really bummed this time though. As much as I know it's a long shot BC we only BD'ed once, I got a couple drops of pink on 6dpo that got me excited. Other than that, just the regular sore boobs. Nothing else to speak of that I couldn't just be making up in my head! 2 verrrrry slight nausea spells and a couple light-headed spells. That's it! I actually feel great and that's prob just from eating better/ exercising more!
How are you doing? Did you guys decide anything for next steps yet? 
I have to make appts as soon as cd1 gets here.

And yes, we're due for 18-24" between 10pm tonight and early Wed. Are you getting any of it? I was supposed to fly back to Pitt this morning but we cancelled. Too many people have that horrible flu and then this storm. Have you guys managed to avoid getting sick? We have, knock on wood. One bonus to not yet having kids - no daycare germs! :)


----------



## malinko

My fingers are crossed for you!!! Hopefully you won't spot today. I'm surprised you are having to do labs, etc over two months. We literally saw the RE one day and then we did everything that day. My lab work and ultrasound and DH's analysis. Then, 3 days later they called me and said they wanted to do surgery. However, the doctor felt he knew what the issue was. We have made contact with the nurse and the doctor said we could try on our own a couple more months, if we wanted to, but if we aren't pregnant in two more months, it's time to get serious about treatment. He thinks the endometriosis was our main reason for not getting pregnant but also feels we need to start the assisted route as we should have had a good chance of getting pregnant on our own....and now we are 4+ months past surgery and not pregnant. SO - we still haven't talked about it but we will either try one more month on our own (February always seems to bring some major snow storms...) OR may say, "okay, we are done...it's time for help and we are serious about it this time." :) 

I'm currently 5dpo and not feeling this is the month either. Only time will tell though! Talk soon friend! Stay safe and warm - - and hope you and your dh aren't having to be on the roads!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, they want to retest my thyroid bc my original results showed that I'm in normal range for normal life, but TTC life, it could be under active. And I need genetic testing for T Sacks since I'm of French Canadian decent. And then they are going to do an intrauterine inspection of my ovaries to see the egg #s. That has to be done on cd3, so they'll just do it all then. DH gave his blood the day we were there, though. 
Well my FXed for you!! 5dpo is too early to know!! ;) I'll be positive for you! 
Thanks for the warm thoughts - have to head to the store soon before they are out of jugs of water!


----------



## Wish2BMom

bah, just started spotting with fmu. temps were still flatlined but well above the coverline - I hate that! oh well.
On to the science-y stuff!
Keep me posted on the rest of your dpo days! I truly wish for a BFP for you soon!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I'm so sorry to hear that :( I was hoping to log it and see that nothing was happening!!! I wish you the best of luck. If you don't mind, please check in and let me know what all they are doing. I'd love to be your cheerleader!!!

Nothing much going on here. I'm 6dpo. I don't really read into anything anymore - so I'm not symptom spotting or doing any of that. (Thank God...that used to drive me bonkers!) Nothing exciting with my temps either. They've actually been a bit on the low side - but again, not putting any thoughts into my temps. Now, towards the end of the luteal phase I start thinking a little differently though :)

How are you surviving the storm? I'm not sure where you are exactly.....just know that you are on the east coast and travel to Pittsburg often. How many inches of snow have you gotten where you live? Town shut down? 

Talk soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the support! Actually nothing has happened since so still holding out hope. Though I guess today's spotting could be for tomorrow's AF. Ah the roller coaster!!
I'm in NH so yes, getting slammed. We have about a foot of snow so far.


----------



## malinko

Wow! A foot of snow!!! How many more inches are you expected to receive? Thoughts go out to you!!! Glad to hear that the spotting hasn't continued! I'll be anxious to hear what your temp does tomorrow!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well I am sad to hear that neither of you are pregnant yet....jeeze...come on I AM DYING OVER HERE!

No one has gotten super crazy about my wedding that I know of quite yet...my future sister-in-law who I happen to be very close to and actually work with is the most intense person about it thus far.....but she is just kind of like that so nothing out of the norm! I love her to death and she is super supportive and listens to all of my life issues haha...

I AM SOOOO UNBELIEVABLY ready to be back in the game. Last night I stopped by my parent's after work and there was this commercial on TV about a baby and my mom says "I really hope you have one right away. I am ready to be a grandmother." and I am thinking to myself.....yep mom me too! haha Oh well its all good she means well!

I am just waiting to see big flashing BFP's from both of you!!!!

love your way!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi little! :wave: I'm so glad people aren't nutty for you yet. Hahaha
Yeah it would be killing me to have to stop TTC and wait. But it'll fly, I know it will! 
Malinko - how are you feeling? Temps up?

My temp dropped today. Still .1 above cover line but I'm spotting again and cramping now, so I'm sure it's cd1. I have a tampon in just in case so I'll know in a bit. How strange our minds can be after doing so much reading on the different BFPs women have had. If I wasnt TTC, I'd have no problem knowing today was AF day. But being TTC, I have that shred of hope that I'm one of the ones that just spots and cramps and whose temp drops and then NOTHING and a temp rise tomorrow. Oh optimism, you're a funny thing. I even temped again 4 hrs after my normal time bc I got such a solid sleep during that time and it was .5 higher. What a brain game.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh and we ended up with about 2 feet of snow!! But it was light so no power outages, thank god. And now we have another minor storm coming Friday! Sheesh!


----------



## malinko

Hi ladies!

Wow...two feet of snow. I bet its quite the site. Glad you didn't lose power!!! Thinking of you today - both safety from the storm (and the upcoming one?!?!) but also as you await the day to determine what is happening. Always such a rough day.

Little - good to hear from you. Glad to hear all wedding items/planning are going well for you. I wish you would have came back here to see two bfp's! Sorry to disappoint!! Haha. Hopefully in the next few months we will both have good news to share. 

My temp stayed the same today. I went back and looked at my charts. Most months, my coverline was 97.5. Now, I didn't temp fully every single month - some months I just temped in the luteal phase, but from the months that I did...nothing was ever lower than 97.5. My coverline this month is 97.2. Its not anything super high - but temps have been 97.7 the last two days. Therefore, my chart looks a little bit higher than usual months - but again I'm not reading into it. So, really nothing for me :)

Will check in again soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi girls! Well yesterday was supposed to be cd1 but all I got was brown sludge. I called to make my cd3 appointment and asked for clarification on that and she said nope, not yet. So this morning I took my temp again, we are up .1. Went to the bathroom and definitely had a little more so put a tampon in. 4 hrs later, said tampon was still only half used. I still don't know what to call this! So I have a test ready to go for the next time I'm feeling it. Also my boobs still hurt and at 8 last night, I could barely keep my eyes open. I was feeling zombie-like around 7:30! But I have a headache now and more cramps so surely today has to be cd1!!


----------



## malinko

Oh, you poor girl...that same thing happened to me last cycle!!! It's terrible being in limbo. You keep thinking "I'm going to start any time now." And then, when you don't, it starts playing tricks with your mind and then you think "well, maybe I am." I hope you get an answer one way or the way today. Not to be negative nelly but typically brown smudge is just the start of it all :( But, that's me....you may not do that :)

Nothing new to share here. Temp went up by .1 this morning as well. Keeping my fingers crossed that it just keeps going higher - but not surprised it they don't! I mean...after 16 months, why would this month finally be THEE month?!?! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

BFN as suspected! Glad I just know now, though. That was getting ridiculous! I am going to a wine fest tonight with a friend so now I can enjoy!! And a super bowl party on Sunday!! :)
Yay for your temps! Keep going up! I know the feeling - we've done everything the same, what would change this month. That's where the luck comes in, though! Have faith in the luck!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you now. :)


----------



## malinko

Ugh...sorry to hear about the bfn. I hate that :( Have fun tonight and Have a glass...or two of vino for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

It's ok, thank you. I just wish that 'full flow' would get here so I could call for my appointment. I could have used 1 tampon so far today and had room to spare! Annoying.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yesterday ended up being cd1 for sure, so appointment is set for Saturday! let's get this ball rolling! :)
have a good weekend, ladies! malinko - I hope your temps keep climbing!


----------



## malinko

Good morning. Sorry to hear that yesterday was cd1 but at the same time - I'm glad it was so you aren't in limbo anymore. Glad to hear that your appointment is scheduled for Saturday and you are ready to get started!!! Keep us updated!

Still not getting excited, but my temp rose again this morning by 0.1 degree at 9dpo. I would love to see it rise again tomorrow. If it does...I think my chart would be considered triphasic, but I'm not going to let that excite me either. I know there are triphasic charts out there that have turned out to be bfn's. So...anxious to see what my temps do over the weekend. Will keep you updated....but I'm sure there is nothing to be excited about. As I said the other day....why would this month be any different?!?! Stay safe out in that winter storm today, Wish!


----------



## malinko

Well ladies...I was sure my temp was going to drop today. It's been nothing but rising and at 10dpo...I figured it was due for a decrease. My temp has slowly been rising from 97.7 to 97.8 to 97.9 and today it jumped to 98.2. That ties with my highest temp ever. Anxious to see tomorrow temps. Watch...now that I'm getting excited, it'll drop. A link to my chart is on page 7. Also, I'm not sure what my 4spo temp is. I was so excited to see my temp an I could tell if it was 97.1 or 97.7. I of course marked it as 97.7 and discarded the temp because I didn't want to see anything under cover line :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there - I just peeked at your chart and sonofab*tch for drops! I hope you get a spike tomorrow, though!! ugh, this stuff is soooooooooo aggravating!! are you ok?

my appointment went well yesterday! They took another 6 vials of blood outta me and the ultrasound showed that I had at least 11 follicles out of both ovaries. She said that was great, so I'll just believe her!

we're off to pick up a bunch of wings for the Super Bowl party we're going to tonight. GO PATS! I'll check in with you tomorrow. Chin up, girlie - we're getting our dang BFPs this year one way or another!


----------



## malinko

Just wanted to say hello! "Another" 6 vials of blood?!?! Wow...I thought my 6 or 7 vials ONCE was a big deal!!! Glad to hear that they did an ultrasound and you have 11 follicles. They didn't tell me how many I had the time I had my ultrasound at the beginning. They just said "quite a few follicles." So, are you just awaiting the results of the bloodwork now to determine what steps to take? I think I'm more excited to see your route than my own! haha!

I got a temp "rise" today...went back up from 97.5 to 97.9. I'm not overly excited about it though as I am sure it will go back down tomorrow and then af will be here Wednesdsay or Thursday. It really is just "waiting it out." I have also decided I prefer to temp. I don't like not knowing that my temp plummeted and then I'm oblivious thinking "maybe I am!!!" Then test and get denied! haha. So, I'll be fine when af comes this month. We are going to go back to the doctor - so I'm sure I'll be taking clomid again by the end of the week. Oh the highs and lows we go through!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hello! Happy Day After Pats Won The Super Bowl! :) haha sorry to be so obnoxious! 

Yeah - so I guess my doc will get all the test results and we'll basically have a do-over of the first appointment, is how I'm seeing it. Get the plan in place, go on clomid if that's the route, etc. I'm excited too. The lady that did my ultrasound was so nice and explained everything. She goes, 'this is the same process, so when you get pregnant, this is the same machine we will use for those u/s too' and I go, 'oh - you said WHEN I get pregnant!' Eeeeeee!!! 
I'm so excited for you too - we are seriously going to be bump buddies at some point this year if all goes well! And then little can join us towards the end of the year!!
I'm so glad you're going back to the docs now and not waiting. Let's get this show on the road!! Haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

And I'm psyched for your temp rise!! Keep going!!


----------



## malinko

Thanks for the excitement as I don't have any! haha. Today's temp is a "normal" temp for me at this time of the month. :( The only thing that differs is that my coverline is about .3 degree lower than past months so it looks better than past months. Again, I'm just not feeling it and I think todays slight rise is just messing with me! But I don't think that has much to do with it. Now, if it keeps going up next next two or three days - -then I'll be excited!

I've just come to terms that I'll be at the doctor's office by the end of the week! 

I definitely believe that we will be bump buddies very soon and little will be joining us by the end of the year too!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just called to set up our appointment - 2/19 at 9:30. Almost a month to the minute from the last one and it'll be right after I O again, so March will be the first go of anything. That October timeframe the medium gave to my FiL is out the window, that's for sure. Unless we somehow get preg naturally this month and have the baby early, right? So that's one giant slim chance of things to line up to make that month relevant!
I just hope that we CAN start something in March b/c I think I'll be getting AF right as we leave for our vacation on 2/26 (great timing, huh?). What cycle day do you usually start clomid? 
speaking of AF - she was quite brief this month. Had the spotting on 1/28, half the day on 1/29, kicked into gear that night and was heavy until the following night, then light the day I had to go in for my appt and virtually gone by that night, 1/30. Nothing since. Weird - I guess that could point to a progesterone issue too?


----------



## malinko

So exciting about the appointment! I love when appointments get made. I just feel like it really helps feeling like you are actually moving in the right direction. I just was looking at the calendar to see when we would go to the doctor all this month, iui, etc. It'll be interesting to see how long my lp is this month after throwing me a curve ball last month. I'm expecting af to arrive Wednesday or Thursday. I would love for you to get pregnant naturally this month....but only would allow the baby to come early if he/she would be healthy :) Where are you going on vacation in March?!?! How exciting!

So, to answer your question, my doctor has me come in on day 3 (in December I had to come in on day 4 as I started my cycle on a Friday and they are not open on Sundays). My doctor gives an ultrasound to make sure there aren't any cysts, etc. and starts me on clomid that day. So, December I came in on cycle day 4, took clomid days 4-8. So, this month, I'll probably do clomid days 3-7. Then, on the day of my appointment (day 3 or 4), they then scheduled me to come back 8 days later. So, again, my baseline appointment was on cycle day 4 (12/8), took clomid days 4-8 and went back for my second ultrasound on cycle day 12 (12/16). It was at the second ultrasound that they look and see how you reacted to the clomid. So, at my second ultrasound on 12/16 I had two follicles on the right side...one 21mm and one 22mm. My doctor requires at least 20 to trigger. I clearly met that requirement and they keep growing as the time passes. Once they determine you are ready to trigger - they determine what time you can come in for your appointment. The IUI procedure was scheduled for 11am on 12/18 so they had me trigger at 10:30pm on the night of 12/16 (36 hours prior to IUI). Dr. directed us to have sex that night and NO sex on 12/17. 

So, if I am "planning" all of this right (and this is hoping that I start Wednesday and not Thursday), baseline ultrasound on 2/6, take clomid for 5 days, come back for second ultrasound on 2/14...have at least 2 or 3 amazing size follicles, do the trigger shot that night (perfect for Valentine's .... haha!) and then be ready for IUI procedure on 2/16! And thankfully, both of our schedules are still clear and open right now on that date! Hopefully NO snow!!!! To be even CRAZIER about this....if this IUI would work, that'd put an estimated due date around November 9th!!! I'd take that!!!!

Speaking of your af, mine was unusually light last month. Not sure what causes that. I may also not know what a "normal" flow should be as my endometriosis definitely made me have heavier/longer cycles than normal. However, with the IUI process, they are also monitoring your lining as well. They pay close attention to that on your day 3 scan. In December, I was told that my lining looked "perfect."

Sorry for the novel. I clearly am not motivated to work this afternoon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Awesome info - thank you!! You should write cliff notes for all of this stuff!!
I'm in Pitt on my phone so not going to write too much but I'm about to go check your temps. :) 
Did you have any side effects from clomid?


----------



## malinko

Don't waste your time....haha! My temp dropped back down to 97.5 yesterday and remained the same today. I'm not sure why my luteal phase is changing to longer than 13 days but today is 14dpo but thinking I will start tomorrow. So, should see doctor hopefully on Saturday. It's kind of weird. I wish I would just hurry up and start so we can get to the doctor. I did have a dream last night I had a positive pregnancy test. Hopefully February will be the month! Will be checking in later!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I forgot to mention in my last response. I was on clomid 50mg and I did not have any side effects per say while taking the medication. The only thing I noticed was what I believe to be from the hcg trigger shot. About the latter part of my tww, my nipples were really sore but that was it. I'll have another round before you will I think, so I'll be sure to let you know how this time goes.


----------



## littlegirl87

Are either of you pregnant already??? COME ON BECAUSE I CAN'T RIGHT NOW :(

love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

little, you're starting to sound like my mother!! hahahaha we're TRYING!! :)

malinko - what's going on with your temps yesterday and today?? AF? no AF? gahhhh! no updates on the chart! i'm back on my laptop, thank gawd. Such an idiot - I forgot my power cord at home while on my trip. So my laptop lasted through the first day there and that was it. Duh.
I have to say, I hate those dreams about positive preg tests! I have them too and I know it's just b/c it's the end of the TWW and I'm obsessing. I never have them any other time throughout the month. 

we are getting ANOTHER foot of snow this Sunday/Monday. I can't even take it.

I'm trying to decide if I even want to temp and keep an eye on things this month....I guess it wasn't stressful last month, so why not. No OPKs, though. I'm definitely tired of those. I keep reading all of these false positives other women are getting. I know when to look for my O now so I think those are going to be retired.

ok back to the grind but I'll be checking in to see if there are updates! Happy Friday, ladies!


----------



## malinko

Little - too funny!!! I'm giving it my all this month. Hopefully I can report back to make you happy! hehe

Wish - sorry for not updating the chart! It's been a little confusing - but nonetheless, aunt flow surely did visit. In fact, we had our baseline ultrasound today and I have already taken my first clomid pill for this cycle. Hopefully I only have 4 pills left to take ever! We go back on Valentine's Day for our follow up ultrasound. Hopefully the meds work like it did last month and we have two follicles measuring greater than 20 and be ready to trigger. Guessing the iui procedures will be sometime on the 16th. Will keep you updated!!!! I'm going into this cycle being extremely positive. it's gotta be better than being negative! Although, half way through my tww I will go back to being negative so I don't get overly disappointed. Ahhh...the emotions that all go into this is just too much! Have a great weekend girls. And wish....you POOR thing...another foot of snow?!?! I don't know how you handle it!!!! Have you even gotten plowed out since the last two storms?!?! hehe!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wow, awesome that you already started everything for this month! My fingers and toes are SO crossed for you! Yes, please keep me updated - I can't wait!! It might really happen for one of us!!!

yeah, friggin snow...a friend of mine just sent me some weather report thing too that said it's going to be this way through Feb for us - super low temps and high amount of precipitation. There's not going to be anywhere to put it soon! Our driveway is starting to have walls already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so here's some news that I got over the weekend - my bloodwork revealed an inconclusive result for chicken pox antibodies. So when I had it as a child, my body didn't prepare the antibodies correctly or enough of them, so I have to get 2 shots for it. And b/c I need to get shots, we should hold off on TTC for that month (1 shot, 2x, a month apart) b/c it's not good to TTC while that's in my system. SWEET. I'm going to see if this is something I can get later or if it's required to get before having a baby. Like, what would have happened if I had gotten pregnant before finding this out (if I EVER would have found this out)? And DH had shingles about 6 yrs ago and I didn't catch it from him, so I can't be too vulnerable, I'd think. 

Anyway, that's all that's new from me!! I hope you're both doing well!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I'm so sorry to hear that news :( Almost the same thing happened to me back in August. Thankfully I wrote it down in a journal, as I can't remember the exact specifics regarding it - but I remember that my blood indicated that I was not immune to measles, mumps and rubella. It wasn't that I hadn't had the vaccines - I guess I just wasn't immune to it. As you said, how many people have this issue that aren't aware of it and do get pregnant? I remember they recommended preventing pregnancy for one month past the shot - which really didn't matter for me as I ended up on birth control pills for the surgery. I'm so sorry for this set back :( What are you going to do?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I guess I'm going to get it done. Hopefully I can get in over the next couple of days. I called the RE Nurse's line and they said that it probably won't set me back as much as I think it will, depending on what path of treatment my doctor has in mind for us. So if she suggests IVF and we go that route, it's like a 6-week process anyway. So if I get the first shot this week, then the 2nd in a month, we have to wait one more month for the shot to wear off or whatever. So a difference of 2 weeks. Annoying, but whatever. You gotta do what you gotta do, right? I guess I didn't understand that we have to wait an additional month after the 2nd shot too - so it's 2 months out. Grr...


----------



## malinko

It always seems like when you take one step forward (meeting with the RE and developing a plan) then it is always two steps backwards (having to get vaccines and wait!) I was so upset as we were pushed back for two months as well. Two months on birth control what not what I had envisioned with ttc! To be honest though, once I was back on birth control, I was "relaxed" and not thinking about babies and ttc all the time. It was a nice "break" (now that I am past it and can look back at it!) even though if was forced :) I couldn't wait to stop taking the bcp after surgery though. It seemed like it was forever that I was on it. I was on it for an additional three weeks after surgery - and again, looking back, it was probably the best thing so that I could heal. Hoping it'll go by quickly for you :) 

And an update on the clomid this month. Apparently December was a breeze! I don't recall having any problems that month. This month - totally different. Today was my 4th day of taking it and my last dose is tomorrow. THANK GOD! I have been extremely emotional (I cry at the littlest things....), I feel blah (no energy, didn't want to do much over the weekend, moody, quick to get irritated) headache...the list keeps going on. I hope this isn't how my hormones are when I'm pregnant!!! I'll feel terrible for dh! Thankfully he realized that yesterday I just wasn't myself. He even told me "I know the medicine is making you not feel well...I'm sorry." How sad that even DH is seeing the effects :( Oh well, if it leads to us having a baby, we will both accept it and make the best out of each day!

Hoping we have great news on Saturday!! We go back to see how the follicles are growing and hopefully be told to do the trigger shot!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for the pep talk - yeah, I guess it might be a good mental break. It's killing me right now, i can tell my cm is showing that I'm getting more fertile and I have to stay AWAY from DH! I haven't had the shot yet, but if I'm gonna. DH thinks I should just do it too. Ugh. It is annoying, just like you said.

I am SO sorry for how this clomid is making you feel!! I'm glad you recognized it, though and sounds like DH is understanding. But yes! Anything for this baby!! 

once again, everyone on TV is pregnant - Mindy Kaling on her show, Zoey Deschanel in real life so they'll probably write it in....geez. We're surrounded! Now I know what everyone meant when they said 'is your clock ticking?' I never really understood that which really tells me I wasn't ready before. :)

3 more days til we see what your follicles are up to! they better be blossoming!:flower:


----------



## malinko

Just wanted to check in and say hello. Man...you keep getting hammered with snow!!!!!! I was looking and I think there has been some other snow storms (maybe today?) but saw that possibly another foot over the weekend?!?! 

I had a moment of panic last night. I've been watching the weather forecast for Monday (even though it is so far out) - thinking that if all goes well on Saturday that we will have the procedure on Monday. Well, last night it said 5 to 8 inches of snow we where live and 8 to 12 where we are getting the procedure. Talk about someone going crazy!!! Even if we would drive up to the clinic Sunday night and stay in a hotel, we still have to get back home on Monday!!! So, if the forecast goes that way, I'm sure we will miss yet again another procedure. I'm praying that it holds off until later - or better yet, just not happen. Right now they are just saying snow showers - but we know how quickly they change the forecast. 

Will let you know how Saturday goes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh MAN!! I hope that you can get there this weekend and Monday!! I'll be thinking of you and hoping that the storm stays away! I'll take an extra 6" off your plate if that'll help! :)
yeah, hammered - yesterday got a couple of inches and somewhere around 8-12" on Saturday/Sunday. Boston is getting hit worse - over a foot. Nuts. I'm so tired of it and it's only really been snowing for 3 weeks!

I made my appointment for my shot - the most availability I had was for a time slot right after our appointment with the RE, so I'll discuss this with her. If she suggests IUI, then I'll ask her if she thinks I should cancel and go for it. Even then, we'd have to wait until 3/14 or so for me to O again, so I guess I should just get the damn shot. I'm also wondering if I can just get one shot, if i need both? I've had chicken pox, maybe I just need a booster! So aggravating - as you can tell, patience is not a virtue I hold when it comes to obsessively wanting something. :)

Good luck tomorrow!!! I hope your follicles are good and plush!


----------



## malinko

Well, I'm certainly getting discouraged. Yesterday scan didn't show mature follicles. Only measured in at 16. Ugh. So, I was scheduled to go back to clinic tomorrow for another ultrasound and most likely be at 20 by then and get trigger shot meds. No snow in forecast and only difficult task was when the procedure would be due to our work schedules. Well, the town the clinic is back to get 8 to 12 inches of snow. Therefore, I won't be getting rescanned and most likely won't get trigger meds. Our pharmacies around here do not carry hcg meds. Not sure what we will do now. I'm so frustrated but oh well. I guess I should take comfort in that I ovulate on my own however I'm only getting negatives on my opk's. So, by the time I ovulate on my own, follicles may not be of great quality. Ugh! Oh well. I guess at least it isn't the procedure we are missing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, that is frustrating. I'm so sorry this hasn't worked out seamlessly for you so far. Did you get there yesterday? How did it go? Would seem silly to keep getting charged for these appointments - I hope you're not!
It can't not align next month, though (if needed) - no more snow (god willing!!), and can you take meds for an earlier ovulation? isn't there some sort of natural vitamin that the girls on this site take to stimulate that? worth checking into if your body isn't going to cooperate.
I have a feeling I'm going to experience the exact same thing. I don't ovulate earlier than cd16 typically, I've already warned my doc of that.
try to stay positive - it's just going to take a few more steps for you to get that little bean!


----------



## malinko

Sorry to have been negative nelly. Sunday was a rough day! However, we did make it down there although we went much later in the day. DH drove me through the partly covered snowy roads to get us there. We had one follicle at 20 and one follicle at 21. We did the trigger shot at the doctor's office and we are scheduled for the IUI this afternoon at 4:00pm. We stayed in a hotel last night and it was night to just relax with all the stress of are we or aren't we going to pull this month off. Can't help but hope that this is our month!!! Will let you know how the procedure goes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

alRIGHT!!! Glad you had some big follicles!!! GOOD LUCK TODAY!!! come ooooooon :spermy:!!! bury yourself in that egg!


----------



## malinko

Thanks Wish! I'm sooo excited but am now starting to get butterflies. I think I'm more nervous/anxious than what I am letting myself believe. AHHHHH!!!!! 

By the way....where are you at in your cycle? You have to be close if you haven't already ovulated?!?!


----------



## malinko

Oh jeez...I'm SOOOO sorry. I just hit the submit button and completely forgot that they are telling you to prevent this month. Gosh Wish....I'm so sorry I did that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA that's ok - so to answer your question, it's a mystery! haha! I should have O'ed sometime this weekend. I had ewcm mid last week but I knew it was too early to O, so I'm assuming Fri/Sat. We actually did BD both nights (yanno, that O'ing libido!) but used 'coitus interruptus' to prevent. ;) So frustrating to have to do that but whatever. So I guess I'm probably 3dpo today. No sore boobs yet to validate that, though. I should start AF riiiiight as we leave for vacation. Which is perfect timing, right? long flights, full days on snowmobiles, romantic Yellowstone scenery and lodge fires & cocktails...awesome. I just hope I have a short one this month again so I can enjoy SOME of vacation!


----------



## littlegirl87

Sounds like you ladies are as fun filled as ever! Wish sorry they told you not to try this month...that makes me sad for you, but you aren't alone! I'm not trying this month ethier (obviously)

Malinko I am so glad to hear that things ended up happening....fingers crossed that next time I sign in you have your :bfp:

Love to you both!

P.S. I quit Winter :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA little! so good to hear from you! I quit winter too. :grr:


----------



## malinko

Good morning ladies! Well, IUI has been completed and I hope in two weeks, it will be successful! I wanted to ask a ton of questions but just didn't. I figured the information they gave me was enough. I have no idea as to the measurements of my lining or anything else. The only piece of information they gave me is they prefer 3 million sperm (post wash) for the procedure. We had 8 million so they were extremely pleased with that. The procedure itself wasn't too bad. The worst part was the speculum - and we go through that every year. It was a 5 minute procedure and 20 minutes lying there afterwards. I start progesterone tomorrow. I'm supposed to take a test two weeks from yesterday. If it is negative, I stop taking the progesterone as it can delay af. If it is positive, I will go for labs and continue on the progesterone. I didn't temp the beginning of my cycle - so I have no idea if clomid plays with my pre-o temps or not - but this morning I did have what would be a typical post-o temp....so I'm hoping I ovulated last night sometime! I am bloated and a little tender in my belly area. Will keep you updated!!!

Wish - your vacation sounds like heaven. I hope af is short for you so you can enjoy a little romance!!!

Little - so good to hear from you. Keep checking in with us! I hope to have wonderful news for you in two weeks :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

YIPPEEEEEE!!! I feel like it's a TWW for all of us!! :)
my RE appt is tomorrow, i can't wait to hear the plan!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well - not to bring the room down but my appointment kinda sucked. My AMH (egg reserve) levels were not good at all. They hope for over 1.0, are ok with between .5-1.0 but consider anything under .5 to be 'severely diminished reserve' and I'm at 2.3. So not a lot of eggs to work with here, thus she doesn't recommend IUI at all b/c the older my ovaries get, the less there will be. Also, they don't know the rate of decline, so we need to move quickly.
She was also saying that with IVF, they'll give me the stimulating hormones to get a few eggs but there's a chance that I may not successfully even respond to those drugs, so we could still have little to no eggs. They want at least 3 (5 is preferable) to retrieve b/c chances are that at least one won't make it to day 5. Also, we need to figure out if we want to do the genetic testing on the embryo or not. AND we have to figure out if we want to implant 2 vs 1 to increase our chances since this process takes 6-8 weeks. But we don't want multiples, so we don't really want to inject more than 1. But who's to say that one will even implant, and then we'll be starting over again. Ugh. I'm so stunned right now, really. Is that even an emotion? I wanted to cry but not b/c I was sad but.....I don't know why. Frustrated? not really. More like I think about - if we weren't going to have kids, i'd like it to be b/c we chose to and not b/c I wasn't able to do it. I feel some sense of shame, like I should be able to do this thing and I can't. She was even talking about perimenopause! Like 'this probably isn't that but your AFs will get shorter and...' - well, YEP, they've been getting shorter, all right! She threw out the option of donor eggs but didn't think we needed to consider that just yet. JUST YET.
Ugh, sorry, I'm kinda all over the place. I'm trying to be practical and deal with it and I will. Just these stupid emotions getting in the way right now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I got the numbers wrong - either they want between 5-10 and i was 2.3 or they want between .5-1.0 and I was .23. Something like that. Der.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there - was just checking in. Everything ok??


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there - I just came on to say that I'm going to be a little MIA over the next week or so. I am hoping so hard for your BFP!!! I start vacation on Wed and until then, I'm in all-day mtgs in the office, so tough to check in on here. 
Good luck!! I'll be thinking of you! If I have service in WY, I'll try to check in over the weekend! :dust:


----------



## malinko

Hi Wish-

So, I was responding to your RE appointment and had this long post typed out and then got a terrible phone call. My father-in-law was rushed to the hospital on Thursday afternoon. We lost our precious guy on Saturday. We are holding visitation services this evening and funeral tomorrow. Been a rough few days. He's never been right after his stroke. At least he isn't suffering anymore. So, I'm sure this hasn't been good on our tww and making a baby. :( Lots of stress and I'm sure that is not conducive for fertilization/implanting. 

I'm sorry to hear about your results. I'm glad you updated the numbers because I was confused why they were so concerned. Will you consider IVF? Remember, they can always take as many as they can get and you can freeze them! That way, if you do one (or two) and if they don't make it...you already have your eggs ready to go and just give it another shot. I hope you are finding some peace and answers since you have had a few days to contemplate it. Its always hard the first couple of days of getting crappy news, huh? Glad to hear you leave for vacation on Wednesday. Enjoy it and have a wonderful time!!!!

Hoping to have good results for you next week - but after the last several days, I'll be shocked if it happened. Hoping our angel is watching over us though and helping us get our miracle baby. He wanted another grandchild so badly.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh malinko, I'm so so sad for you guys. I'm so sorry you lost your dear FIL. I hope you guys are able to find some comfort in great memories of him - keep him in your thoughts and words and he'll feel forever with you. That's how I feel about my MIL we lost 2 yrs ago. I hope this hasn't affected any implantation and perhaps he's able to meet the little spirit before it jumps into your belly! ok, he might be selfish and hang out with him for a month but he's gotta let him go next month! :) 

that's a great point about freezing them - that'll keep them nice and young too. Yes, I think we'll be going the IVF route, we just need to figure out if we're going to do the genetic testing on the embryos. It's expensive and I need to see if a) it's covered by insurance and b) if i have fractured X, which will help decide that. I'd think we'd want to at any rate, but we'll see. We'll hopefully have time to mull it over and talk it over while on vacation and come back with a solid plan. 

I'll try to check in this weekend, or whenever you're going to test. Good luck - thinking of you and your family. Lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## malinko

13dpo today and negative hpt. Ugh!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh man, I'm sorry it didn't take this month. I was so hoping to get back and see a celebratory message!! I think you might be right, though - the stress that you ended up being under this month may have caused a little shift in things. Next month, it is, then, right? Digest all that has happened and then you can focus on the bean. 
Selfishly, I hope we are close in conception dates so we can go through this side by side!! :) not that I want to make you wait!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just popped on to say I'm thinking of you - I hope you are ok. I see your temps and I'm figuring that AF is showing her ugly little head. It'll work for you guys, you'll see.
big hugs :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I am really sorry to hear about your news....if I could give you a hug right now that is for sure what I would do! This whole mess of TTC is too much. It's so hard and frustrating and disappointing and sad. Just try to remember that you aren't alone, and perhaps this is just part of the plan? I don't know...just hang in there girl!

Malinko, I am terribly sorry to hear about your FIL....my heart hurts for you! But I think you have a good point in that at least he is now at peace. I wish I could give you a hug as well! I am hoping that your negative test at 13dpo is a fluke! Fingers crossed for you girly! I cant wait to hear the good news!

Thinking of you both and sending lots of love!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies. I'm hanging in there. Today is finally CD1. I wish it would have gotten here soon, but apparently it just takes me some time to start coming off the progesterone. I said I wouldn't look ahead at potentially when all the appointments would be this month. I knew we made it work last month and we'd do the same this month. Hopefully not fighting against any bad weather either!!! Unfortunately, my work schedule is crazy this month and so is dh's. We MAY run into a problem...but I'm going to do my best to just stay relaxed about it. And how that we have our angel up in heaven looking down on us....he'll be sure to do what he needs to do to help us get him his grandson (or granddaughter. I just say grandson because he asked when he'd have a grandson)...and hopefully THIS month! 

This month is going to fly by quickly. Two weeks from now will be busy with ultrasounds, IUI and out of town trips for work. Yikes! Then the week after, my dh surprised me with a trip to the Dominican Republic. He said with all that we had gone thru the last few months and then his dad passing away....he was ready to get away for a few days! So, we will do a little 5 day/4 night trip and I absolutely cannot wait. Two days after we get back from our trip, we should know iui #2 was the lucky one.

That's all for now. Wish - when is your next appointment? Little - hi!!! Miss you!!!

Hugs to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! :wave:

little - I've missed you!! How are you doing? Man, this year is flying by already - only a few more months and your wedding is here! how's all of the planning going?
Thank you for the hugs and love - I'm good now. IVF, it is! 

malinko - you sound like you're doing well, I'm so happy for that. Yup, your FIL will make sure things happen for you! I'm sure he's snuggling with the little one right now, telling him all about his cool parents he's about to have! :) and WOW - what a great surprise by DH!!! Way to go, guy!!! That's just what the doctor ordered, I'm thinking. I hope all of this wacky weather is gone for good so you guys can get to the docs free and clear!

My next shot is on 3/19 and RE appt is 3/24 (DH's bday) when we sign the IVF consent forms and go through the process, getting a plan in place. That will be right before my next AF. Since all of this is going on, we were talking about my 40th bday which isn't until Dec. I was hoping to go to New Orleans since I love it there so much. So since IVF is getting going in April, we decided to move up the celebration and trip and head there on 4/17!!! So we have a long weekend there and so far, my folks are coming with us! WOOOO!!!! I could not be more excited!!! We figure I'll want to have some beverages and just enjoy myself while being there, and those dates will align with the last varicella shot just getting out of my system. I imagine I might be on the pill while there or something. Either way - won't be in the middle of a transfer until around the beginning of May or something. 

speaking of - my last dream before I woke up this morning was about me in a hospital getting an actual baby transferred into my uterus for me to only give birth to her, b/c I had to give birth to her for it to be official or something. And they transferred two - one black and one white. But after the transfer, I wasn't huge like I should be right before birth. I never got to the point of going into labor before waking up, but what a weird dream, huh??


----------



## malinko

Wish-

OMG...I'm so unbelievably happy that you are going ahead with IVF! WOW!!! Isn't it so exciting when you finally have a plan in place? Your IVF appointment will be here before you know it....only a couple of weeks :) The crazy things we do to our body (meds/injections, etc) to have a baby! I hate needles but will do whatever to get our little one!!! Oh Wish...I'm just so excited for you. And great news on the trip. That'll be a BLAST and sounds like family is going too which will be awesome. And love your dream. Too hilarious!!!!

Little...I was thinking about you this morning. Are you still exercising and trying to lose weight? How's it going? If it were me, I'd have already given up and probably gained weight! LOL. I remember before my wedding though I lost some weight without trying just because of stress. I'm OCD and was on top of everything (didn't feel like I was stressed) but I'm sure I was without realizing it. 

Go to doctor tomorrow. Anxious to see what they tell me. I wonder if we will continue on the clomid or what. Last month they kept me on the same dose as December since it worked and produced two follies. I kind of want to do something "different" just since we haven't gotten pregnant but at the same time, I don't ever worry that my follies will be over stimulated, so I have to consider that too. I'd be sooooo upset if we were over stimulated and had to cancel the cycle. Maybe ought to just stay where we have been!

Have a great weekend ladies! Hugs and love to you both.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks!! I'm excited too, a little nervous, etc. I just hope it takes on the first try so we don't have to keep going through the 6 weeks of trials. 

question for you on the IUI and I hope this doesn't come across any other than than curious/trying to remember - wasn't one of the reasons your DH was hesitant on doing IUI b/c the % of success was similar to just trying naturally? The reason I ask is b/c I wonder if you're body is doing the right things, right responses to clomid, but it's just that the sperm decided not to yet meet the egg when they were injected further up the uterus? I guess I don't know what doing something different could do for you, just b/c I'm not familiar with the overall process. So I'm stuck between 'is this more luck' or 'is this something we can tweak with meds'?


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there - checking in! Did you guys decide on what to do for this month yet? I imagine you did b/c I think you'd have had to have started the meds by now, right?

I can't wait for our appointment. I'm pretty excited to get the ball rolling. 2nd varicella shot is next week.

story time: My FIL went to Iowa to see his medium again and she asked about grandkids again. She asked 'is anyone pregnant?' and he goes 'no, I don't think so'. And she said 'well, someone will be soon - there are grandkids on the way definitely. And once one comes, there will be another soon after.' Being that one BIL is not having kids and the other hasn't met his bride yet (she lives in Jordan and they met online), I'm assuming at least the first one is ours! :) All with a grain of salt, of course - last time she said for us to stop trying/it'll just happen/some upcoming October would be a happy time for all in relation to babies.


----------



## malinko

Good afternoon, ladies. Sorry for being m.i.a.. I've been trying to "relax" as they say! I haven't been temping or anything. 

To answer your questions, Wish. Yes, dh was hesitant because he wanted to try naturally since it had approximately the same success rate as IUI. I don't know what I was really hoping for to be honest! I was thinking "maybe my eggs aren't of good quality" or something like that I guess. I've also seen when people have been on the same dose for awhile that they later increase it.

So, last Saturday was our baseline. There were no cysts so we received the green light to move forward. The nurse said if the doctor hadn't been in the office that day that she would have increased my prescription, but he was in and he didn't. We were getting ready to leave and the doctor wanted to have "a chat" - that's never good when he wants to "chat." 

So, doctor was sensing that I was getting frustrated. I told him I am fine with "trying" to be patient and wait for something to happen. I told him that I was concerned with their level of "need to do this" after we sat January out (they said I needed to start treatment or the endo would come back) and so I'm just worried if the endo is coming back or if we have waited too long and there's another polyp or whatever the case may be. So, their concern only increased my concern. He told us that we are rowing the boat. If we wanted to move forward with injectable meds and IUI, that's something we could do. It has a higher success rate than clomid but also has a higher success rate of twin, trips or even quads...no thank you! He also said if we wanted to move forward with IVF to avoid multiples, he would let us do that (HOLY COW...hadn't thought entirely too much about that yet!) Needless to say, I told him I was happy with doing IUI for another 3 months or so.

As we were discussing all this we learned that while DH's sa test was normal - we were not informed of what happened the month of the iui. He had a higher number for the IUI (48 million vs. 33 or whatever it was in August) HOWEVER, of those 48 million only 8 million survived the wash. UMMM....that's a little concerning! Not sure WHY that happened...but of course it caught me off guard so I had no idea what questions to ask. I'm still confused as to how all his numbers (motility, count, morphology) were all good in August and then this happens. They didn't give me any numbers from the IUI except that they want at least 3 million soldiers. They didn't tell me motility or anything like that. So...obviously, I am still very confused by this all and what it means. I do know that it freaked me out going from 48 million (that number they did NOT tell us the day of IUI....only the 8 million number) to 8 million for the IUI. So, not sure if that is considered a male factor or not.

I go back Saturday for another scan. As much as I would love for my follicles to be ready to trigger, I'm sure they are not ready. Day 10 is pretty early I'd think. So, I'm sure I'll go back down again then on Monday and then we will be ready to trigger.

Thankfully a week later I'll be leaving for the Dominican Republic to where I can relax and hopefully baby will implant!!!!!!!!

Will keep you updated.

And Wish, I'm so excited you have your last shot next week!!! Woo hoo!!! And then the IVF appointment. I'm so excited for you!!!! Can't wait to hear all the details! I bet your fil's medium is spot on....babIES will be here soon :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, yeah! that does sound like a confusing appointment for you! Have you looked up how typical it is for 40mil not to make it through the 'wash'? Thank you for sharing all of that. It really helps me to understand all of the ins and outs of this stuff.
I'm glad you're comfortable with doing what you're doing for 3 or so more months, though. At least that gives you a solid path for now and you have time to contemplate IVF, if it'll be needed at all. I hope it's not!! 

I called yesterday to see if I could talk to the RE about my Fragile X (I think I called it Fractured X before) test results. I'd like to get that info and digest it before being in the office and being forced to digest it and move to the next thing, if it's positive. The appointment that told me I had DOR was heavy. And I just got to read DH's SA results, I had to drop them off at the docs. They weren't really good at all - his 2nd one showed low numbers (6 mil, I think), below range motility and then some notes that I didn't understand about their shape. I knew this stuff before but it's weird reading it on paper.
Anyway, it really just seems like the only way we'll get a baby is with IVF so it better work!! :)


----------



## malinko

Oh Wish...I'm so sorry to hear all that. However, IVF is good for all that. Except I don't know anything about Fragile X. I'm so excited for you to get started. I've been thinking a lot about my situation. I hope we don't have to go to IVF, but I'm thinking we will give IUI 3 or 4 total attempts. If no luck, then move on to IVF. I even started reading into the whole process and timeline last night. DH opened up a little last night and was asking me what I was thinking about why nothing has happened yet. He kept saying "I just can't believe it hasn't happened yet and I don't know why." So after April or May if no luck - we will be joining you. By that time you'll probably already be pregnant!!!!! Woo hoo!!! Will keep you updated!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, hopefully I'm just negative for Fragile X and we don't have to worry about it. Having a dimished ovarian reserve like I do this 'young', though, is why they tested for it. It can cause abnormalities in boys, I guess.

aww, your poor DH. I wonder what mine is thinking sometimes - I try to lead him with something like 'I am debating whether or not to go to my aunt's house for a family gathering b/c that's when my cousin is going to announce her 4th pregnancy' and he's just like 'it's totally up to you, I clearly don't have a need to go', rather than 'yeah, it'll suck to hear that'. HA! oh well. 

we need to get consecutive BFPs - you from IUI and me from IVF! Then we'll be on to the next chapter, FINALLY!


----------



## malinko

Just checking in with an update! Went to the doctor on Saturday - CD10. Was not expecting a "good" appointment. Last month I went for my follow up scan on cd11 and had two 16mm follicles. I was just sure that I'd be headed there again today for another scan - BUT....we had two follicles that were good sized! I really only know one size. When they started the scan the doctor said "oh, there's a good one" but then when they scanned the other side, there was a big one....19mm! After the scan I asked them if I had "two" follicles as I didn't know the size of the first one. I was told that I had two good follicles and he thought they would both rupture. This is also a first in that I had a follicle on each ovary. Normally there is only a party (even a hint of a party!) on one side. So, we were instructed to have sex Saturday night and then nothing more until IUI. Also, we were instructed to do the trigger shot last night...which we did! We go in tomorrow morning for IUI!!!! What better of a day for an IUI than St. Patrick's Day. Surely we will catch some luck and this will be our time. I'm so excited about this cycle. And my dh has been amazing. I'm so lucky to have such a wonderful partner to go thru all this with. He are normally a very affectionate couple in that we always hold hands....always touching each other in some way (hand on the leg, holding hands, etc). He's even went above and beyond these last couple of months. In fact, he even bought baby a onesie the other day. Said he thought it might bring us some luck :) Will check in tomorrow and let you know how the procedure goes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AWESOME!! i just got chills, I hope so much that this is your month! OMG, if you have TWINS!!! :) You'll have to name them Patrick and Shea or something! ;)
that's wonderful your DH is being so great! <3
I can't wait to hear the next update!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

You both sound like you are doing great and well on your way to getting that baby bump! I am so happy for both of you and I can't wait to get on here and read the good news! :hugs:

I can't believe how fast this year is flying by! Next week the wedding will be only 6 months away....YIKES! DH and I decided that this will be my last month on BCP. We honestly have been so busy lately that the sex life is at its minimum and it will take my body a while to get back to normal anyway so ehhhhh at least it is a step in the direction of trying again right?

Yes I am still working out and trying to lose weight haha....trust me I want to quit all the time, but I'm determined! If I cant obsess over trying to get pregnant then I guess I will obsess over trying to look good haha. I took a break from it all in December to enjoy holiday food, and picked it back up in January. I have lost 20 lbs since last August when I started this stupid plan lol...not bad, but still a lot more to go! Perhaps loosing the BCP will help with the weight loss as well! FINGERS CROSSED

and FINGERS CROSSED for both of you! You can do it! :bunny: in the tummy! WHOOP


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little!! so glad to hear from you!!
Sounds like you're doing great and that is a good plan to stop BCP now. I can't remember if I lost weight when I got off of it. 20 lbs is awesome!! I'm in the middle of trying to lose about 10 right now. My friend sent me the 'Game On!' diet, we started this Monday. It's a point-based system, as in scores, and you play against each other. Each meal has rules, you have to drink 3L of water a day, you have to drop one bad habit and pick up a good habit - you get points for all of that. It's HARD to put together a small meal with protein, carb and fat for EVERY meal!!
I am joining a kickboxing/martial arts gym too - I do weights and run in my basement, run around the neighborhood but I don't push myself enough with weights so I need a class. Anyway, hopefully the scale can push past only a 4lb loss! That's all I've seen in 2 months!

malinko - how did everything go yesterday? Thinking of you!


----------



## malinko

Hello, hello, hello ladies! So good to hear from you little. I'm so glad you still check in from time to time and keep us updated!!!! Congrats on the weight loss. That's AMAZING!!! SO proud of you! And hooray for going off birth control this month. That's so exciting!

Well, went in for procedure yesterday! Everything went great! Last month we had 8 million soldiers (post wash) and this month we had 20 million...POST WASH! I was so excited! They didn't tell us motility last month...but we had 89% motility. WOW!!! 

I worked most of the morning and then drove to the office AGAIN today for a follow up ultrasound. They like to do an ultrasound the day after IUI to see if the follicle(s) ruptured. Haven't had one since Saturday. We did trigger shot late Sunday night so I think we were perfect on timing. Ultrasound also showed that BOTH follicles ruptured. So, I begin progesterone tomorrow. Gosh girls...I really hope this time is the lucky month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy cow, malinko - it really sounds like things are lining right up for you this month!!! I'm so excited!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## malinko

Thanks Wish. I'm so hopeful! Was today your shot??? How are you doing? Getting excited for your appt?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I actually pushed the shot out by a week b/c we had unprotected BDing the night I think I O'ed. So just in case, I pushed it out a week b/c by the time the appt happened, it still would have been too early to test. So my shot is now next Thurs. Seems it was all for naught b/c I started spotting yesterday. Good times. I thought this was too early but seems I might be ovulating earlier now, so this is about right if my LP is only 10-11 days. Sighhh...
good segway to......YES, I cannot WAIT for the appointment to get things rolling. I know I'll have to be on BCP for a couple of weeks and then I have to put shots into my belly and it's going to be all weird, but I cannot wait! let's get this chick knocked up!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok! you're officially at 6dpo where you could start feeling things!! anything??
fingers and toes and hair and everything crossed for you!!


----------



## malinko

Oh Wish - you make me laugh! Trying not to read into anything. However, I have been crampy off and on - although if it because of the progesterone I'm sure. It was like this last month as well. I really, really hope it worked - but I'm starting to feel doubtful. Ugh! I hate these emotions!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha sorry! I was undecided on if I should ask and potentially enhance any anxiety you might already have or not! but I wanted to check in :)
I hate all of the emotions too - I'll be there soon.

I was wondering if I'll have to wait another month - if I remember correctly, you're supposed to start BCP on cd1, right? And we set up the RE appt for tomorrow, thinking that my next cycle would start on Thursday. It started yesterday, so I think we missed that window. I'm bummed. I know this next cycle will go by quickly, blah blah blah. But still. I'll find out everything tomorrow.


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey ladies! Just checking in...sounds like things are going great for you malinko....ahhhhh I really hope this is it for you!

Maybe I missed this convo, but why do you have to go on BCP for a month wish? I know you guys decided to go with IVF...but I guess I don't understand the whole birth control for a month thing?

anyway....cant wait to hear all of the good news!

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies.

Wish, feel free to ask ANY question. I'm glad you checked in and glad you asked. I think a lot of my lack of symptom spotting is because there was a lot that I felt last month but of course didn't end up pregnant. So, I know it is just the progesterone. But, you are making me feel a little more sane than what I actually am! So, thanks!!!

Little had a great question! I'm guessing from what I have read that you will do the birth control in order to suppress all the little follicles and to make sure that they are all the same size when you start your injections?

Today is 9 days past trigger shot and 7 days past ovulation. Starting to get antsy wondering if it worked this month or not. Surely it has to with decent count, excellent motility and a mature follicle that ruptured on BOTH sides. Surely those little swimmers will find an egg!!! Thankfully I leave for the Dominican Republic tomorrow! I don't know that I will have access to internet so I will be sure to check in with you gals next Monday. (I'll try to check in as often as I can today). I have to take a test next Tuesday per doctors instructions, so I think I am going to take one on Sunday as well. That'll put me at 12dpo on Sunday. It'd be nice to find out our good news while on vacation. Talk about a celebration!!!

Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

So even for IUI you had to do that as well? I am trying to get this all figured out so that I can actually do my first round of IUI in October....So if I have to be on BC for a month before that, I'd like to do that in September so that by October when we get back from the honeymoon we can just go straight for the IUI!

So did you have to do the BCP thing too then malinko?


----------



## malinko

Hey little!

No, I did not have to do birth control prior to iui. I had to do it before the surgery, but not for the iui. 

As far as IUI goes for me (every doctor is different on what they do). I have an ultrasound on cd3 to make sure there were not any cysts from the prior cycle. Apparently, especially while on clomid, you can have follicles that end up turning into cysts (not sure how all that happens...) and if they don't disappear with your menstrual cycle, you cannot continue on.

Anyone, assuming everything looks good on your day 3 scan, you start clomid. Then you come back 8 days later for your second scan. They will monitor you closely from your second scan until you are directed to take your hcg shot. Then, you do the iui and my doctor has me come back the day following iui to do another ultrasound to be sure the follicle(s) DID rupture.

I know some doctors don't do all the ultrasounds and simply do bloodwork. I'm thankful my doctors does ultrasounds and doesn't make me give blood all the time!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! the appt went great today, I'm so excited. We are actually going to wait one more cycle b/c of our trip to New Orleans on 4/16. That would have been right when they needed me to start coming in for ultrasounds and stuff.

So the BCP - malinko, you're right, it's to suppress any normal stuff my body would do on its own. Basically, they are controlling my body step by step for 5-6 weeks (I'm going to miss things here, there was a LOT of info given to us today):

cd1 - I call to tell them it's day 1
cd3 - begin BCP, blood pregnancy test to make sure I'm not
cd24? - ultrasound to check follicles, make sure there are no significant follicles; at this time, I will be told what day to start 'gonadtropins' - I think these are the stimulators for the follicles, making some good eggs and controlling the process - these are injections
day 5 of stims - go back for ultrasound
same day - start additional meds, an antagonist, also injections - this stops me from ovulating on my own
couple more days of those and monitoring every other day/every day for big follicles
DH has to submit his boys a couple of days before the retrieval
then the egg retrieval - this is an actual surgery where I have to be under anestesia
eggs are then fertilized and watched to make sure the embryos are developing correctly/well
2 days after egg retrieval, I start progesterone suppositories in the vag (it's a gel, like PreSeed) - I continue this until pregnancy test
around day 3-5 after retrieval comes the transfer of 2 embies (if we have 2 good ones!)
They are also going to do Assisted Hatching (so cool) - they pop a hole in the shell of the egg before transfer or during transfer with a laser - this allows a bit of the embryo to leak out and that's what attaches to the uterus. Just helps implantation.
2 weeks later - pregnancy test! So around the end of May/beginning of June, we'll know!

malinko - have SO much fun on your trip!!! I hope there is good news waiting for all of us when you get back!


----------



## malinko

Wish - your post just gave me chills!!! I'm SO excited for you!!!!!!!!

Just have to mention....have fun with the progesterone suppositories. That's why I'm on and it is absolutely disgusting. Okay, so the actual gel itself, administering the medication, etc is no big deal. Its the "leftover gel" that is disgusting! I can send you a private message if you'd like to know my warning....that I didn't know about! Or if you girls don't care, I'll post it here....but it is a warning that should be given! LOL. Have I scared you yet? It obviously isn't TERRIBLE if I agreed to take it for the SECOND month and will continue to take thru the first trimester once we are pregnant. DH does know that if he wants any hanky panky during the tww - - it does now involve some prep work and is no longer spontaneous! LOL!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!!! me too!! It's finally almost here, I hope! I mean, i guess this isn't fail-proof, so we'll see. I should actually keep my excitement in check...

HAHA! you can post it here, we're all friends! I was warned that I'll want to wear a pantyliner. It looks like such a harmless amount! I likened it to PreSeed and that was WAY more!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just wanted to come leave a note to say how excited I am for you to test!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Okay I definitely want you to post it on here Malinko! I am always appreciative of ANY kinds of heads up! 
Wish your plan sounds sooooooo awesome and that is so flipping exciting! You are going to have a :bunny: in your tummy so soon!!!!! AHHHHHHH How awesome! I can't wait!

So here is my update...which I am BEYOND thrilled haha...I am no longer on BCP as of yesterday 29th (when I would have started a new month) which is just a good feeling in general. However, the even better news is that we have an appointment with the RE May 11!!!!!!!! We aren't actually going to try our first round of anything until October when we get back from our honeymoon, but I am so excited to actually get a plan in place and see what the doctor thinks and what he feels are our options and all of that fun stuff. It is amazing how much better I feel just knowing that we are getting close to being able to try again!! EEK!

I can't wait to hear your results malinko and hopefully you had fun on your vacay!!! And wish I can't wait to hear all of your details! Fingers crossed its everyone's time!!!!

love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so awesome, little!!! WOW, see, time just FLEW by! I don't want to wish the summer away, but it'll all be here before you know it!

these next few weeks are going to fly by for me too b/c I am SO busy at work. And all due dates or start dates for things are all sprinkled over the next couple of weeks, then our trip, THEN I hop on the BCP! Unless, my some miracle, we actually get pregnant this month on our own. I'm going to hound DH! :)


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies! Back from vacay! It was wonderful. The Dominican is beautiful! I highly recommend it! We will definitely be going back!

Wish, thanks for checking in on me!

Little, what great news for you!!! I'm so excited for you!

Well, tomorrow is the official test date but we did test yesterday morning at 12dpiui and 14dpt. Unbelievably, it was glaringly positive! Almost as dark as the control line. Not having really any symptoms so I'm afraid to get too excited yet. It still doesn't seem real and we keep going back to look at the test. Will wait to test again tomorrow at 14dpiui and call doctor for next step. Will keep you updated! Hoping for a smooth pregnancy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMFG, MALINKO!!!!!!! EXCUSE MY LANGUAGE!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :dance:

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! 
I'm seriously getting chills and tearing up and I'm just SO HAPPY for you!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Today's test even better!!!! Test line is brighter than control line! Waiting to get blood test done. Should know the results this afternoon! Still doesn't feel real. I think I'll do a few blood tests. Continuing progesterone. I cried when I found out too! (DH looked at the test). Seriously unreal.


----------



## malinko

Okay, ladies....beta #1 results are in!!! They wanted to see at least 100 and ours was 372! Go back in again on Thursday for second beta. If all is well there, we will be scheduled for our first ultrasound!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg i wonder if you do have twins a'brewin from the 2 strong eggs you showed!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! i can't believe it!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## malinko

As long as the number doubles on Thursday - we will then schedule the ultrasound. Trust me...I've been wondering if there is one or if there are two! I this point I just want a healthy pregnancy and baby(ies). I'm sure the ultrasound can't come fast enough! I'm praying for a good strong number on Thursday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm hoping and praying for the same!!! I'll be looking forward to an update on Thurs. Man, you must be on cloud 9 right now!! :cloud9: haha couldn't resist!

I just saw a bit of ewcm from my run outside (yay, spring!) - I'm going to throw it out to DH tonight to BD for a full week. Seems I'm O'ing earlier these days and I'd like one last chance at a 'free' pregnancy!

WHERE IS LITTLE??? :haha: we need her bunnies!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today!!! let me know how it goes!


----------



## malinko

Beta 2....1301!! Ultrasound scheduled for 4/14...6weeks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy COW!!! girrrrrrrl you definitely have a couple babies in there!!! omg, i can't wait for your u/s!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't wait a week to talk about this! how are you feeling? has it sunk in yet? who are you going to tell? how did you tell DH, or was he just there with you?
did the docs say anything about such a high beta? ahhhhh!!

nothing really going on here, trying to figure out if I O'ed or not yet. Body says yes b/c boobs are a little sore and ewcm is gone. Temps are still up in the air deciding, so I'll temp a few more days and figure it out.


----------



## malinko

Good morning! I'm feeling good. I get really tired in the evenings and also get pretty bloated in the evenings. Other than that...things are good! I don't know that it has sunk in yet. We did have a scare Friday night as I woke up with severe cramping. So bad that I was throwing up from the pain and had sweat rolling down me. Thankfully it was over after an hour or so. We were going to go to the hospital but about 40 minutes into it, the pain was easing up a little. About the time I thought I could actually stand up and walk to the car, it was getting a little better. I called the doctor's office and said it is probably gastrointestinal (I'm going to disagree....I don't think it could cause pain like I had) and that it was good that the pain went away. We are going in for an earlier ultrasound now though because of the incident. We go Thursday. 

We were going to hold off on really telling anyone for a little bit, but definitely after Friday nights scare we have decided to hold off as long as we possibly can. So, right now no one knows. It's a hard secret to keep, but not as hard after I thought I was having a miscarriage. 

DH was actually the one who looked at the test. I couldn't handle looking at another negative test. He just said "what do two lines means again?" (Although he knew) 

I've been researching and I have read about several women who have had higher betas than I have and only a single. Apparently beta is not a good indicator and the only way is by doing an ultrasound. So, not sure if there is one or two in there....but should know Thursday. 

Work is absolutely crazy. I had a person turn in their resignation this morning and I'm trying to not let it stress me out. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, I'm glad everything is ok! Yeah, that has got to be tough not to tell people. You try for so long that when it happens, you just want to tell the world! But I think I'll be the same way. DH doesn't even want to tell people we're doing IVF, so I haven't even told my mom or sister. I've told one friend and it's b/c she's going through similar infertility and she's always checking on me. And DH and her and her DH have all had talks about all of the stuff, so I think he's ok with her knowing.

that's interesting about the betas, good to know. Hopefully it just means a healthy bean or healthy pod holding the bean (you)!

oh NO! Try not to stress but yeah, that's stressful!! :) It'll all come together, take every day one step at a time and know that the work will be there tomorrow too. And you'll hire someone soon enough!!


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko...
I can't even begin to express how freaking excited I am for you! I could cry right now! That is WONDERUL news!! And I am not going to lie it gives me so much hope! I have been worried that the whole IUI thing could potentially be a waste of time, but sounds like you nailed it!!! SOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!! :bunny: :bunny:

I just cant believe this is finally happening for one of us!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Wish you are next!!!!!

Have a wonderful Wednesday ladies and keep us updated on all of the details Malinko!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so glad you finally were able to log on and see the news, little!!

malinko - good luck with the scan tomorrow!! I hope you haven't had anymore scares. I meant to ask - did you have ANY of the symptoms that we've been driving ourselves nuts looking for for the past year+?


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies.

Little, thank you! It still doesn't feel real to be honest.

Wish - I wasn't really symptom spotting - but here is what I will tell you. I noticed I was crampy off and on. I was trying to remember what day I remember telling my dh that I was crampy - but I can't. I think it was probably 10dpo. I didn't notice it at the time - but now look back and think it was a sign too but "things weren't moving as they used to." My bowels would be a little looser right before af. I was able to have a bowel movement but it wasn't as frequent and wasn't moving as it used to. (And that's continued and gotten worse. I'm trying to eat plenty of fiber!) I think the one thing I should have thought was out of the ordinary is I had to get up and go pee a couple of nights. The first night, I just woke up and had to go pee. The second night I remember waking really early (like 2 am) and tried to keep going back to sleep (normally I can). However, that feeling wouldn't go away and after an hour of trying to fall asleep, I realized, "I have to go pee and I'm not going to go back to sleep until I do." So, I went pee. I didn't think anything of this....except when I woke up the next morning I was so mad at myself knowing I was going to test. Then I was mad because what if my urine wasn't as concentrated as it should have been. I took the test anyway and it clearly didn't matter. There was no mistaking that line!!!!

So, to answer your question, looking back now...I should have thought the waking up in the middle of the night to go pee (especially two nights in a row) was a little off. However, I wasn't reading into things so I didn't think twice about it. And the cramping was a little off. I played the cramping to the progesterone - because it does cause some cramping. However, I still have some cramping off and on now and it is the same exact cramping that I felt prior to finding out. 

My boobs are just now starting to feel tender. DH gave me a big hug last night - and he now knows he can hug so tight! The nipples are sore for sure - but again, I experienced that following the hcg shot and progesterone in other months. The weird thing was though my nipples were not sore in the second half of my luteal phase like they have been in the past few months from the meds. They became sensitive probably right around 14dpo or so. 

No headache, no nausea, no "twinges" - none of that. And still none of that. My only symptoms besides my boobs and the occasional cramping is that I get pretty tired at night time. I also get bloated in the evenings - but that could be contributed to all the water I am drinking. I do find it odd that if it is the water - that I'm not bloated during the day. 

Sorry for all the rambling. Very anxious about tomorrow. I'm sure it is too early to hear the heartbeat which bums me out big time - but we will be able to hopefully determine how many sacs. I'm guessing just one. I'm guessing I will go back in a couple of weeks for a second ultrasound for the heartbeat. I will be sure to let you know how it goes!

Wish - your trip is coming up soon!!! Are you getting excited?


----------



## Wish2BMom

not rambling at all, thank you for all of the details. So funny how we drive ourselves mad looking for every little thing. I'm trying not to and quite honestly, I don't have much going on anyway. And why would it happen this month out of all of them anyway? The ONLY thing I think that could help us do this naturally is that DH has now been on clomid for 4 months, so his boys should be a lot better.
I got crosshairs on FF this morning but I think I O'ed on Saturday, from the O pains I felt. So I think I'm 5dpo now, not 3. But whatever, I'll just be ready for AF in 6 days and if she's later than that, I'll bring a test with me to NO!

YES!! I cannot WAIT for our trip! I've lost almost 10lbs since January so I'll feel good about being in shorts and tanks! :) I feel so slim, it's a shame I could be preggers soon! hahaha

good luck at your scan! I'm sure all will go so well! check back!


----------



## littlegirl87

You two are just little bundles of joy! lol 

I am super happy for you both! you both sound like you are doing fantastic! Malinko if you have two in there I will have to squeal with joy....I mean imagine all of this time wanting to be pregnant and just wanting a child and then you get two at once!!!! I would be thrilled! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Wish I hope you have fun on your trip! And congrats on the weight loss!!!! That would be my luck too though....finally start feeling good about my body and then BOOM prego haha....not that I would complain trust me!

I am glad it's a bit warmer out, but the rain is annoying haha...I am ready for sunny and 75!!!

April is going by quickly which makes me happy because we go see our RE on may 11th! Eeekk! Hopefully it will be here quickly and they will have some hope for us!

love to you both! 

:hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies! Yesterday went well. Everything appeared to be right where it should be. The ultrasound didn't show much - as it's pretty early at 5 weeks - but doctor was able to see the yolk sac so that was nice. I at least have a picture of a very small blob and even though it doesn't really show anything, it makes it feel a little more real. Oh, and yes....only 1 in there! I've never wanted twins because that sounds so overwhelming and I don't know how my body would handle two - but I did feel a small sense of sadness when I was told there was only one. Not sure why. However, we are so excited and thankful about our one little prince or princess that is rapidly growing. 

Our doctor was highly suggestive that we not announce to anyone. While he said everything appears to be right on track, things can take a turn for the worse very quickly in these critical weeks. Unfortunately, he told us a story of a very recent IVF case. Good healthy egg and sperm were united, they implanted and all went well, everything "appeared to be right on track" at her first ultrasound (around 5 weeks) and around week 6, the baby decided to keep moving and traveled to the tube. They had to end the pregnancy and remove the tube. While I didn't like him telling me that story (freaks me out) it does remind me just how critical this time is right now and to not get too comfortable. We say multiple daily prayers over me and this little prince or princess. And of course, we are staying mum on any news.

We go back in another couple of weeks - and god willing - we should hear the heartbeat. 

Wish - congrats on the weight loss!!! That's wonderful!!!! I truly hope you get a surprise bfp on your trip. However, if you don't, your appointments will be here before you know it! I can't wait for your little miracle too. Please don't lose hope and faith! I know how hard that can be!

Little - your appointment too will be here before you know it! I'm so excited for you. I can't wait for the month that we are all three pregnant together!

Back to work girls. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! happy weekend (almost!)!

little - that's so SOON!!! I can't wait until you go, you're going to be so excited! Keep us updated on the deets! ;)

malinko - wooo! fantastic that everything went well yesterday! I was just on another forum poking around (preg over 35, I think) and someone wrote about how they had a sac but no yolk. So sad. I feel the same way you do - getting pregnant is really only part of the journey. It needs to stay there, it needs to be healthy, then you have an actual CHILD that you have to keep alive!! AHHH! So overwhelming to think about sometimes. I hear you about the twin sadness too - I've never wanted twins until recently, especially since that's probably the only way I'm getting two. When we made the decision to transfer 2 eggs in our IVF, I was secretly happy for the chance. Though there's a chance of 3 too!! Kill me now!

anyway - 6 or 4dpo here today, depending on if you ask me or FF. FF's making strong case for 4dpo, though, and that makes me a little sad b/c we BD'ed before that day and on that day, but not after. Oh well, it is what it is and I can't do anything about it now, right? :) zennnnnnn

You ladies have a wonderful weekend!

oh, and malinko - I would like to say that I am personally honored to be one of only a couple people who know about your beaner!! <3 I'm (we are) here for you no matter what happens in these weeks, but I hope you get to share with your loved ones soon.


----------



## littlegirl87

I second Wish on the fact that I am SO honored to be one of the few who get to know about the little :bunny: in your tummy! Thank you for sharing with us! And definitely know for sure that we will be here with you to support and love you throughout the entire journey!

DH and I had a discussion the other night about how we wont be telling anyone about the :bunny: for quite some time due to all of the chances out there...but of course ill just hold my breath until we are more "in the clear" because I am a freak about control haha

Keep us updated as much as possible! I want to know all about it!!!

Love to you both!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!
I leave for NO tomorrow, cannot wait!
started the light spotting yesterday so I know I'm out - right on time. I should start AF either tomorrow or Friday. Nice vacation, huh?? BOTH of them got AF this year!! bah.
But at least i start my BCP and get going on the IVF train!

little - always so good to hear from you! not long now until your first appointment!

malinko - things going well? I hope all things are still a go!!

love you both as well! <3


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish Im sorry to hear that af showed :( but hey enjoy your vacation and then when you get back it will be time for IFV and your baby!!!!

Malinko hope everything is still going well!!! Let us know when you can!!!!

Love to you both :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! back from vaca - had the most amazing time. Just love that town! 

started on BCP while down there too - may the suppression begin! just went in for HCG to make sure I'm not preggo. I'm totally not, but they just have to make sure! I did a clearblue digital yesterday just to be sure. 
So I'm on BCP for the next week and next Tuesday morning I go in for an u/s and bloodwork. Then I'll start my meds, I think. Those should be delivered this week.

So not much going on for the next week here! I hope you're both doing well! Malinko - updates on how you're doing, girl!


----------



## littlegirl87

Glad you had a good vaca Wish! Sounds like you are getting the ball rolling though which is good!

Malinko I am sure you are busy, but we would love to know how you are doing!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! just checking in before the weekend!

malinko - I hope you've just been super busy, I'm worried something happened. Are you ok? I hope you're able to check in soon. No tickers for me to keep an eye on you!!

little - your appointment is so soon!

nothing going on here as far as TTC. But I got a promotion yesterday! Pretty psyched about that - DH and I are going to dinner tonight to celebrate. :)

hope you're both doing well. <3 & :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies! I'm so sorry for my long absence. My world has definitely changed! So we went back on Wednesdsay for ultrasound number 2. Saw a heartbeat which was so exciting. We have even graduated to a regular doctor now! It'll be a few weeks before we see her. So, as I mentioned, my world has definitely changed. The morning sickness could be much, much worse...but it's definitely here. I have no energy, no motivation and eat every two to three hours to combat nausea. Thankfully I'm not throwing up but it feels close at times. And let me tell you about sleep. Yesterday was a rough day - - in fact was home all day. Slept most of the day (about 6 hours of an 8 hour work day). Got up at 4 (against my better judgement) and was back in bed at 9pm and slept all night long. I'm just totally exhausted. I have to remind myself that this is good and to be thankful that I'm battling this and not one line pregnancy tests. I carry baby's picture where ever I go and know that it is all worth this. 

Wish, glad your trip went well. Did you have to fight any of the flooding that was happening? And your process has already started! I'm so excited!!! To think in the next month or so, you'll have your best chance ever at seeing those two lines. It's really the most amazing feeling ever. I had to tell myself all along as I was extremely disappointed every month.....don't let it get to you. Go into this with a positive attitude and have faith that it will work. Relax, do fun things with your hubby and take care of your body these next few weeks. Its so important! My prayers are with you!

Little - your appt is almost here too! I'm so excited for you to get started. Also, remind yourself that it can happen with the first IUI - but it doesn't always work the first time. So, don't get bummed or feel defeated if it doesn't happen right off the bat. And have faith in your doctor :)

Check in again soon girls!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh thank goodness!!! i'm soooooo happy to hear things are going well. you're making me into a worry wart!! :)
wow, that is NUTS how tired you are!! baby is totally zapping you!
that has to be so special to see the heartbeat. I cannot wait for our chance. :)

thank you for the reminder about my body - we're going out to dinner tonight and I'll try not to have wine! :)

our trip - there was no flooding, thank goodness. There was threat of some heavy rain the days we were there but it was mostly just cloudy Fri and Sat with some spitting rain (or rain when we were inside) but it was in the 80s so it kinda felt good. And Sunday was sunshine! I didn't tell you guys - DH did the MOST romantic thing ever. Apparently the timing of this whole trip was based around seeing the singer of our wedding song play at a local bar down there. We had found this artist, John Boutte, from when we watched Treme on HBO. I don't know if you guys saw that but it was a show based in NOLA in the Treme neighborhood and followed quite a few characters down there. So they'd often show them going to local haunts to catch some awesome local jazz music and have a few beers, etc. And John B sings the theme song of the show. Anyway - we loved him so much, we bought some of his music and one song, 'All These Things' was just so beautiful. Loving NOLA like we do, and him, it was perfect. SO - fast forward to this past weekend and we're walking through the artsy/boho side of the FQ and we come up on a bar to stop in and their chalkboard of events says 'John Boutte, 8pm, $10'. I'm like 'OMG!! John Boutte is playing here tonight!!!' and DH just goes 'so it seems.....'. I still didn't get it and was like 'um...can we come back to watch him?' and he was like 'yeah...'. A few mins later, I go 'did you know he was going to be here tonight?' and he said 'yep'. I turned to my folks (who joined us on the trip) and go 'did YOU know about this?' and they said 'yep - he told us when you went to the restroom at dinner the other night'. Well I'll be!!! I was so choked up, so so touched. <3 <3 swooning, swept off my feet, all that. I'm still walking on air. :cloud9:


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks malinko! And you have such wonderful news! I am so happy to hear that you are just tired and nothing bad happened....when you hadn't posted in a while I honestly started to panic, but am feeling much better now! :) 

Wish sounds like you had a fantastic time! What an awesome thing Hubby did for you! Lucky Lucky lady :hugs: I hope that your journey to seeing a :bfp: is a short one as well! Can't wait to hear about it!

So yesterday marked 5 months to the day until my wedding. I am officially a basket case. Not just with wedding stuff, but life in general haha. I am looking forward to going to our appointment on May 11 and just hearing what the doctor has to say and what he thinks our best options are, or if he thinks it is even possible for us to have a child...who knows. I truly am excited to go, but not holding my breath for any kind of great news....I just feel like disappointment is lurking somewhere so we will see!

So glad to hear you are both doing well! lots and lots of love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

one week til your appointment, little!! can't wait to hear your plan!! how are the wedding plans? So exciting!!!

how are you doing, malinko? Did you say if you guys are going to find out the gender? Any names yet? :) How are you feeling? still zapped and nauseous or working through that yet?

I started my stims last Friday. It's weird sticking yourself with a needle! hahaha
I was nervous the first time but I think I've got it down pat now. I go in tomorrow for my first u/s to see how my follies are responding and change the dosage if needed. No real pain, just a pinch when the needle goes in and a little stinging when the meds are injected. And I can taste one in my mouth after I inject it. Other than that, no side effects at all. Still working out (barre workouts lately), though they say not to run while I'm in this phase. I'll get back into that in June.

Also, you'll be happy to know that I didn't have a drop of wine this weekend. And I only had 2 sips of champagne to cheer my friend's bday and new house. That's IT! And only a cup of coffee here and there, but mostly green tea. And I'm down 11 lbs since January now! WOO! 

Man, I REALLY hope first time is a charm here!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to check in and say hello. The first trimester is still really beating down on me. At times it is better than others. I haven't really learned when to "stop" when I am feeling decent - and so then I pay for it for a couple days after the fact. I have been put on some anti-nausea medication as the nausea is unbearable at some points and to the point where I'm throwing up a couple times a day. The medication helps with the vomiting - but only helps a little with the actual nausea. There are some days where I am only up for a couple of hours a day and am in bed the rest of the day - - normally just trying to sleep as that is the time I seem to feel the best :) However, waking up isn't fun. I don't want to wake up and then again....feel terrible. I'm hopeful this will be over in a few weeks. I used to be very active and while my husband is very supportive, I can tell my sickness is wearing on him too. I'm hearing quite often about how he is tired of "doing everything by himself." I try to be sensitive to this as I know it is a huge change for him and he wants the old me back - but then my sensitive side goes out the window and I tell him that I am sorry he is feeling that way - but he needs to be thankful he can at least do things and not throw up multiple times a day. It has definitely caused a few rifts between us - and at times, I'm not the most compassionate individual towards him :wacko: We will find out the gender. I'm too much of a Type A personality to not find out! I don't know that my husband wants to - - but I think he will ultimately want to find out. And no names yet. Honestly, with the sickness, its hard to think much about maternity clothes, the nursery, names, etc. Its really the farthest thing from my mind. It makes me feel bad that I'm not excited. What excites me the most these days are the days I feel good and have a little bit of energy!

Little....today is the day! I cannot wait to hear what the doctor says and what plan they recommend for you. Best of luck!!!

Wish....my girl!! How's it going for you? I'm glad to hear that you are already doing the stims! How was the ultrasound last week??? Details girl!!! I'm guessing the E.R. is soon - if you haven't already had it???? Cannot wait to read your update. Thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## Wish2BMom

malinko, I'm SO happy that you were able to hop on and give a quick update!! I'm so sorry that you're feeling so crappy. Man, that's going to send me into a spin if I can't function. How are you working your crazy job and feeling that way? I feel like I'll be a waste case for 12 weeks if I get that bad. I don't concentrate well at work when I have a headache, never mind nausea and exhaustion. I hope it starts clearing up for you soon. I can totally see that happening with my DH and I as well, or the house just goes to hell for 3 months - ha! Do you have a little bump yet? I'm sure you probably do since you were so tiny to begin with!

little - SO excited for your dr's appointment today!! give us an update as soon as you can on your plan!

me - I've been having daily u/s since last Thursday, I think. The little follies are plumping up nicely - this morning, the right side had 2 at 18+ and 20+ (we're looking for between 18-22) and leftie had 14, 15 and 16. So we'll either trigger tonight or tomorrow. If tomorrow, i'll have another night of meds and another u/s tomorrow morning. The sonographer was so cute - she was like 'if I don't see you tomorrow - GOOD LUCK and I'll hopefully see you in 6 weeks!' So right now, i'm awaiting my afternoon call from the nurse line to give me my next instructions. Retrieval will definitely be this week, I've already prepped DH that he is going to have to give his sample this week and also drive me down for the ER at some point this week. Then the transfer will be 5 days after that, if all goes well with the fertilization and growth to blastocyst. I just hope it's all done by the time my sister gets into town on 5/21. We're going to be cutting it close, I think!!! 
Exciting stuff!! Again, I really hope it works the first time - this is crazy to have to keep going through!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey Ladies!
Malinko sorry to hear that the first trimester is getting the best of you! Hopefully it will pass soon and I have heard that in the second the energy you get back is AWESOME!
Wish it sounds like you are right on the verge of getting your BFP and I am so excited for you! I cant wait to hear about it all!

So my doctor's appointment went well, I think...
We decided to wait until right after the wedding to try so it sounds like we will be doing our first round of IUI in October! He felt that I might be ovulating on my own, but will put me on letrozole for my cycle in October to make sure we get some good follicles to work with! I guess he decided to use that instead of Clomid as it has less of a chance for multiples? Unfortunately in August I have to get an HSG. He says it wouldn't be mandatory, but since we are going to do this he wants to make sure he is positive that there are no other issues that would keep us from getting pregnant and since my mom has a history of endometriosis it's a good idea just to make sure. So the plan goes like this:
1st day of bleeding in August (or last few days of July) I call them and they set up HSG. As long as HSG comes back clear and my A1C (for my diabetes) is where he wants it to be then in October when I start my period I will call them, and they will call in the Letrozole for me to start that cycle. He wants me to do OPK's during that October cycle as well as he will be doing ultrasounds to make sure that my follicles are getting big enough. So once we have the U/S that shows the follicles are ready I will get a trigger shot that day at the U/S appointment and we will try our first round of IUI implantation on the next day. He feels that we are most likely good candidates for this, however, because DH does have a low sperm count, if they number of motile sperm are less than 500,000 then we may have to consider IFV.

Now he seems to think that we will do will with the IUI and said depending on DH's numbers he would feel comfortable trying up to 3 rounds of IUI before us sitting back down and talking about IVF. I am just really hoping this will work out as IUI feels like the right option, and I am not sure that DH wants to spend the money for IVF, however, that would have to be something we would discuss if/when we need to cross that bridge.

So it sounds pretty positive right? I am glad we have a plan, and glad I have some time to get my blood sugars right where he wants them....but now I am just nervous with lots of anticipation. OH well not much I can do....it sounds like I have some kind of chance of possibly getting a bfp one day so that is what I am going to think about! 
August will be here before I know it so I have a lot of work to do to maintain my blood sugars until then, which is increasingly hard as the stress of the wedding is getting worse, but oh well im tough! ill get through it!

The wedding stuff is going great! I am officially down 26lbs since I started this weight loss junk and I am hoping to lose another 20 by September, if I can even do 15 I would be really happy! I feel good about the loss so far and about all of the wedding stuff! Just trying to keep up with what I need to get done and check it all off the list! (ahhhhh good luck to me right?!)

Anyway I am glad to hear you are both doing well! And Wish I can't wait for your BFP announcement! I know it will be soon! 

Malinko I am still so happy for you and your success with IUI is keeping me inspired to believe that I might be that lucky as well!

Love to you both! Happy May! It will be over before we know it!

P.S. And yes I am this crazy....if I were to get lucky and get preggers in October ill be looking at a July 2016 baby....EEKKK now that is exciting! hahahahaha

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOOOO Little!!!! That is a VERY positive appointment and I'm glad you guys met with him so soon. Now it'll be easy to plan everything out right for August, get married in Sept (hmmm - HSG baby???) and maybe not even have to start the IUI in October. But even if you do, it sounds like an amazing plan. AND I have a friend, 42 yo, who just got preg off of Letrozole and she's 7mos now. She has had numerous miscarriages, 3 failed IVFs, etc and that's what worked! I'm so excited for you!

retrieval is tomorrow morning, ladies! pray for a solid # of eggies!


----------



## malinko

You are in my thoughts this morning, Wish!!! Praying for a good number of follicles and that they all fertilize and become strong!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, my friend!

I'm back - we were able to get 6 eggs. Now to see how many fertilized.... :) Play nicely with my love's spermies, little eggs!


----------



## Wish2BMom

4 little embies for us! :) transferring tomorrow depending on development. If they aren't far enough along, then Sunday. Yeeeee! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## malinko

Wish...congratulations!!! That is so exciting!!! So, will they just call you tomorrow and say "you need to come in today" or "lets give another day....come in Sunday"? Of course, this is new to me on how it works. I was thinking there were 3 day or 5 day transfers so I'm confused. Tell us about the procedure. How did it go? How were you feeling after/now? Sorry for all the questions. I am just so darn excited for you. Keep us updated on the progress. Hoping to hear a little memorial day bfp!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks!! I am SO beyond excited, I'm having a hard time concentrating at work. Of course, we're at like step 3 of 23478392 steps, so I should chill out. 
So yep - I just got my call saying I'm scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9:45 for a 10:45 transfer. Tomorrow morning between 8-830, I'll get a call that confirms I can come in or we'll wait until Sunday. So the protocol that I'm on is a 2/3/5 flex schedule, where I guess they look to transfer either day 2 or 3, or wait until 5. I totally thought we'd be transferring on 5, so this crazy to me! I just asked about this, how they determine it and she said it's really based on the quantity and quality of the embryos. Right now, they can only tell quantity and that they fertilized at all. Tomorrow morning, they'll be able to tell more and if things need to push out, we push out. But they really try to get them back into their 'natural habitat' as soon as possible. If I had more to watch and maybe I was younger, we could see which last until day 5. 

The procedure - we went down there for 730 yesterday morning. I got undressed, redressed into a johnny. They explained everything, hooked me up to some IVs and we sat there until 830. There were a few other women having the same thing done, they were just carting us in and then back out all asleep. hahaha
So they called me in, I laid down and propped my legs up into stirrups and before the anesthesiologist got the oxygen mask on my face, I was out like a light. 20 mins later I was back in the resting area waking up. No bleeding, slight cramping but nothing bad. Foggy, but they let me out around 9:30 and we were on our way home. I had to hop on a conf call at 10-12 and I bowed out of the rest of the day. Just b/c I was sleepy and really couldn't concentrate on work. I hopped into bed, ate a sub b/c I was starving (no eating or drinking from midnight until after the procedure) and passed out for 3 hrs. But I feel perfectly fine today.
I am bloating a bit - the follicles fill back up with fluid once they take the eggs out and it causes bloating. Other than that, i'm fine! The most painful part of this whole process so far has been the medical tape they put on my arm after each blood draw (I asked her to stop! she laughed at me but she obliged!) and the trigger shot - I'm still a little sore when I touch that area. But overall, it's been pretty seamless. That's why I'm going to be so bummed if this doesn't work out - seems like so much is aligning. I have to chill out!

holy book!! I'll check in tomorrow and let you know if and how it went!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi! just checking in - didn't transfer today but it seems that I got it all wrong. It's a GOOD thing if they don't need to be transferred in right away, I guess it must mean they aren't 'weak' or need to be rushed back to me. So tomorrow is tentatively scheduled for now. I'll check back in then! I hope you're having good weekends, ladies!

malinko - i hope you're starting to feel better! do you have a cute bump yet?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm PUPO! trying not to be too excited and think about it too much - keeping my mind off of it. Shouldn't be too hard with work, my sister coming here on Thursday, having to clean to get ready for that and trying to figure out my next workout style! I at least have this week covered, that's for sure.

Here's my first pic I've been able to share! My little embies - 8AG and 6AG. Those are their size/ratings. 
8, 6 = # of cells
A = highest rating for fragmentation, so no fragmentation at all
G = Good

the other 2 were still alive and well, so if they move on to blastocyst and still look good, they'll be frozen and we'll be notified by mail that they were frozen.

The transfer was SO easy and a very detailed and linear process. DH got to go in with me and we could watch it all on a monitor above us via sonogram.
You have to keep a full bladder b/c that aligns the uterus correctly. Then the sonographer makes sure everything looks good. Then the doc comes in and they make sure I am who I say I am, that the lid of the embryos matches our identity. Then the doc gets in place and it just feels like a pap - legs are up, speculum goes in and they find the right spot in your uterine lining to place the embryos. Then the embryologist comes in with the tube (she literally just sucked them up and is walking quickly right into the exam room for the transfer) and the doc squirts them in. And we could see them float in on the sonogram! It was so cool! I didn't feel a thing. The sonographer and the nurse in there were so cute - 'oh PERFECT! GREAT placement! Good job! Your uterus is SO photogenic!' I little over the top but it was cute.
then we were done! 

Now my test is on 5/28 so I have to stay busy until then and try not to symptom-spot. I am so aware that they are in there, though - every time I rolled over last night, I thought of them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1608.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## malinko

Wish....Oh my gosh, I am so excited for you!!!!!! First, I have to tell you that I checked in on Saturday and on Sunday but for some reason it wouldn't let me post a response (I was checking in on my phone). I didn't have my computer at home (it was still at work) so I couldn't log in that way. I was thinking about you all weekend though! I was so glad to hear that things were going well and you didn't have to transfer on Saturday! I figured when I logged in yesterday and there was nothing that you were busy transferring!!!! Congrats. I'll keep my fingers crossed for those little babies to stick!!! Remember to relax this week and stay calm. Don't let all the craziness of this week stress you out. If you start feeling overwhelmed or stressed....do something for YOU!!!!! Oh my....I'm just so excited and hope this is the one for you!!! Great ratings too!!!!! Congrats!

As for me - I think the morning sickness is starting to ease up - just a little. I thought I was better this weekend and started to get a little more energy so I just worked, worked, worked around the house. My body quickly let me know that evening that I overdid it. Then I got sick again and yesterday was a day in bed. Blah! Oh well...it's worth it! As far as a bump....it's all still mainly bloat. During the day, it's just like I'm bloating when af is here. Some days, if I have drank a lot of water by mid day - then I have more bloat due to the water intake. The evenings are a whole different story. There is a bump - and it is there regardless of food or water intake! However, if I lay down, you don't really see it. I have read that if you lay down and see a bump - then its really baby and not bloat. I can certainly tell that I am not as skinny as I once was when laying down - but nothing extremely noticeable. Again, in the evenings though (when up walking, etc) the bloat bump is definitely there and very baby bump like shaped. So, we are holding off a little longer on announcing - therefore we have been staying home most evenings. My husband had a bunch of friends in town this weekend and dh went to the events by himself as I had to stay at home to hide the bloat bump :) We just told everyone that dh was having guy time and I was having girl time. 

We have told immediate family (parents and siblings) and a couple of really close friends but that is it. We are hoping to tell in another week or two. We had our first visit with our new doctor and it went really well. We got to see our little one again and this was the first ultrasound that you could tell there is a baby in me. You could see its whole little body and make things out. We also got to hear the heartbeat and watch it squirm around. Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is the best feeling ever. 

Something our doctor told us about - and maybe they will talk to you about. So, I'm not yet 35 but there is a family history of downs syndrome with us. Very scary - and one reason my dh and I were unsure about having children. My doctor told me that there is new testing available for downs. You no longer have to do the blood work and ultrasound combination at 12 weeks - or whatever it is. This new test is more accurate than the blood work/ultrasound combination and the amniocentesis. I think an amnio is 85% accurate and is done at 16 weeks (at least what our doctor told us) and then new test is 99% accurate and is just bloodwork. So, we decided to move forward with the test. You can do it as early as 10 weeks. So, they just wrote an order for the test and we did it with the normal blood work that you have to do at your first appointment. I think it was just an extra vial or two of blood. We should know the results within two weeks. My doctor said sometimes the test comes back in 5 days - but to count on two weeks so that we don't get anxious. And the other thing about this genetic test that just blows my mind away......you can tell the baby's gender!!!!! DH wasn't sure about wanting to find out what the baby is - but once he found out that we could know if it is a boy or girl in a week or two...he decided he wanted to know! So....we are praying for perfect test results of a healthy baby and then be able to refer to baby as baby boy or baby girl!!!! 

Sorry for all the rambling. This is the first time I've really been able to sit down and really reply. I also just really wanted to share that new test with you because I had never heard of it before.

Little - hope all is going well for you dear! We need you to come do your baby dance for Wish - and hope that both little ones get warm and snug in their mama!!!! Hope all is going well with wedding planning.....4 months to go :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Oh I'm so glad that the morning sickness is easing up for you a bit. Hopefully only another couple of weeks and you'll get into that honeymoon 2nd trimester period!
Sounds like you're doing really great. I can't believe you're not really showing yet! What a drag to just feel bloated for so long. 

I have heard of that test - I'm on another thread and a few of the girls have talked about it. I think it's awesome!! I can't wait to refer to your little bean as baby boy or girl too!!
Question, though - so if the test is done at 10 weeks and you don't find out until 12 weeks that your baby has downs (let's say), what if you wanted to terminate the pregnancy? That's too late, isn't it? I don't mean to sound so callous but that's basically the reason for the test right? to give the parents a head's up and options.

I'll be needing some good fibs for reasons why we're not going places, especially if it's all right in the middle of summer. We already have weekends full of plans of seeing people - family we haven't seen in years, birthday parties, etc. Ugh. CONCERTS! Who doesn't drink before a concert?? NOT this girl!

So I really do not want to get my own hopes up but I feel really positive about this. What a letdown it will be if they don't stick. Everything has just worked out so well so far. It's funny too - I'm not really feeling the craziness that it could be but more this weird calm. Granted work is a sh*tshow, but when I think about this, I'm not stressing and I just feel like 'ok, my embies are with me. Just grow. I'll give you some warm tea and some good food. My lining should be nice and cushy for you, they told me it was. Snuggle in, little ones.' Like there are 3 of us walking around now! hahahaha I'm mental. It's going to be SO HARD to keep this from my sister when she arrives here on Thursday. Thankfully she moves on to her BFF's place over the weekend so she won't be in my face the whole time she's here with me just keeping this from her. :)


----------



## littlegirl87

It sounds like you are both doing well! Wish I am so excited for you and just think in a few short days you will be getting your BFP!! I have a great feeling about it! 

Malinko I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better and also I am glad you are getting the test! Hear me out as I know this is going to sound CRAZY, but you are having a child, which is a miracle in itself. I know that no one ever wants to have anything go wrong with their children, but if you find out that there is a chance for downs...you will love that child with all of your heart regardless. Believe me....but you are going to do great and be fine and its all going to work out how its meant to be! 

I am more than happy for you both! Keep me posted on everything! I hope that the first round of IUI they find out that my DH has a high enough count so that we have a chance with that....but regardless its 4 months away and I have time to prepare myself, and also drive myself nuts! haha

love to you both! :hugs: can't wait for your :bfp: wish! then you will each have :bunny: :bunny: in your tummies!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so glad you got on, little! Thanks for the bunnies!! I need some rabbit foot luck!

4 months is going to fly (unfortunately - that's the whole summer!!)

:) :hugs: & <3 to you both


----------



## littlegirl87

I'm sure it will fly by...first time in my ENTIRE life that I have ever wanted the summer to go by quickly...Yikes...shouldn't be wishing my life away, but I know the stress level will go down TREMENDOUSLY once the wedding is all over and we can FINALLY get to try IUI!!!

Thanks for the love Wish!!! Right back at you! :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey Ladies! 
Hope you both have a wonderful holiday weekend!

Wish your test date is coming up in a HURRY!!!! :BFP: MOST DEFINITELY!!!

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

love to you both! 
:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, little! have a great long weekend too!

I don't know about the BFP - not really feeling it, though I don't know what I'm supposed to feel. Boobs aren't killing as much anymore and I'm just having plain old TWW bloat. Nothing else! we'll see...


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh - 2 days til my blood test and I'm going absolutely insane! I started AF-like cramps today and it's very upsetting. Today is technically 12dpo and as you know, my LP is rarely longer than 10-11 days. So I feel like my body really just wants to have AF right now but can't b/c of the progesterone. BUT, it could also be implantation or my uterus getting ready to be pregnant (though I thought implantation would have taken place Fri/Sat of this past weekend).
anyway - I'm kinda all over the place today and the most DH says is 'great - why stress yourself out over it' when I told him I came on this site yesterday. I guess that's how he wants to destress me - good times!

so here are my symptoms at 9dp3dt:
AF cramps, heavy lower abdomen
cranky (but I think that's DH's doing)
slightly veiny bbs but I could be imagining it
bbs still sore/tender nips (but not killing me like the other day)

see - nothing crazy. I guess that's to be expected either way b/c most women don't see any symptoms until around 5-6 weeks. So I should just chill out and try to stop thinking about it. Either it is or it isn't. Worrying about it won't do anything. I guess it's not worrying, though - it's just the not knowing. I just want to know either way! AHHHH!


----------



## malinko

Wish - try not to get discouraged. Looking back, the only thing I noticed before I got my positive test was one day - and I can't remember exactly when - but a couple of days before - but I had a few moments of cramping. It seemed to be a little more intense but would come and go fairly quickly. But I definitely felt it and thought af was just around the corner. Try to not let the cramping get to you. I don't remember cramping any other month that I was on the progesterone besides our last month. This is bad of me to say to you - - but have you thought about testing at all????? I took a first response test at 12 dpo - and there was no second guessing that second line was there. Then I took a second test on the "scheduled test date" which was 14 dpo and also had a blood test that day.

We are thinking about you so, so, so much and wishing for a glaring positive test!!! Keep us updated. I feel like I am waiting for my own bfp again!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for that and I'm REALLY trying to keep that in mind. Yeah, I have thought of testing but the only test I have here is a CB digital. I don't know if that is good enough to use on 12dpo. I need to go to the store to get an FRER. But the docs explicitly told me not to test before the blood test. But my train of thought is to test before I get a phone call telling me 'BFN' so the nurse isn't giving me news I already know.
So I have a little of :muaha: going on!!


----------



## malinko

I was told not to test early either....but I did :) I was told that "testing before 14dpo could lead to a false positive and we don't want you having false hope." My trigger shot was 10,000 and although I was 12dpiui, I was 14 days past my trigger shot. You should do whatever you are comfortable with though....do not let me be a bad influence on you :)

Some other "breaking news" from me....we got the call we have been anxiously awaiting for! Our genetic test results were negative for trisomy 13, 18 and 21!!! AND, I have the results of the gender awaiting for me in my email! I won't open it though until me and dh are together. AHHHH!!! It's crazy to think....today we are 12 weeks and I'm going to find out what we are having! Things are about to get real now as I can start thinking about the nursery!!!!

Oh Wish....I so hope you are about to join me and then in a few months, little will join us!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you know, I just thought about it (and thought about it, and thought about it) and I'm not going to test. If I test, I'd want to share with DH immediately. And if I did and it was a BFP, then we find out it was a false positive, I wouldn't want to do that to him. And if I didn't tell him I got a BFP and kept that from him until after the beta on Thurs, I'd feel really guilty. Sooooo...not testing until that day. Then I'll take an HPT after I get home from the blood draw and take it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! jinx! posted at the same time!! :)

that's AWESOME about the test results!!!! You have healthy bouncing baby something in there!! SO EXCITING! I can't wait to hear the results of the gender! yeah, it's crazy thinking back to this time last year, when we were all crazy doing this the natural way. I think about that sometimes - we've been talking about this for a year and a half and it's finally coming true (at least so far for you!!) <3


----------



## malinko

You have great reasoning, Wish!!! Way to be girlie!!! So proud of you :) Sorry to be a bad influence and encouraging early testing.....I'm just so excited for you and praying so hard that those little babies are getting comfortable and snug!!!


----------



## malinko

We have definitely been through the ringer together, huh?!? I always hear people say that those who have struggled with infertility and get pregnant wouldn't change a thing about their struggles, even if they could. And it's true. It made me understand how precious and how much of a miracle each and every pregnancy is. Although at times now I wonder "why did we do this" and how at times I hate how I feel and am not really welcoming my changing body.....it will all be worth it in the end. We can tell our little guy...or gal just how badly we wanted them to join our family. Hearing those negative test results automatically connected me to the baby more than I could have ever imagined. I had tears in my eyes as my doctor shared the good news (yes, my doctor himself called me!). 

Today has officially been a wonderful day - and will only get better in a couple of days when I hope you share wonderful news. Fingers crossed and prayers being said!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's interesting - I'll have to give my response after I get a BFP, if it happens! (staying positive but not trying to jinx anything ;))

I'm glad today has turned out to be a wonderful day for you. I'm beyond happy for you and so glad you made it through the first tri with no issues. May the next 2 be blissful and swift for you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:blue:what are you having????:pink:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello ladies!
Wish try to hang in there! Test day is so close and I have a great feeling for you! 

Malinko it sounds like things are going wonderful for you and I am so happy to hear that your testing turned out well! I can't believe you are about to find out what you are having! SO crazy!

I will be checking in first thing on Friday to see what Wish posts as a result! Have been thinking of you both! 

Lots of love!!!! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

:blue: It's a boy!!! :blue:


----------



## Wish2BMom

YIPPEEEEEEE!!! (though i'd be saying that either way!! :))

I'm so excited for you guys! you must be THRILLED to now know you've got a healthy little boy on the way!! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Yes, we are thrilled. Its crazy just how knowing baby is healthy - and now that he is a boy, how much more connected I feel to this baby. I felt a whole new love yesterday and I know that will happen again once he is here. DH is so excited to be having a boy too. I'll never forget seeing his face when he found out he is going to have a son.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh wow - is it true about never really knowing this kind of love until now? I mean, i guess that's kind of a silly question b/c you've never had a child before, but people say it's like their heart just opens up (I picture the Grinch with his heart growing 2 sizes bigger!) <3

I don't remember if I asked but have you told everyone now? did you wait until this week (12 weeks) or did you say anything earlier? how did you tell your folks or DH's family? I was fantasizing about how to tell my parents last night. 

I can't wait to hear names you have picked out! I assume none yet b/c you've been taking this at a rather good pace, making sure everything goes well, etc. Named after your FIL, maybe? :flower:

afm - just a little nut case over here. Just went to give blood and my blood nurse that always takes it is the sweetest thing. She's totally empathized and said that she would have the afternoon girls try to push mine to the front of the line so I could get an early call, just to end the misery of waiting. I still don't have a clue if I am or not. My boobs decided to stop being sore TODAY of all days. I still have a little cramp down low on the right side that I've had for days now, but that's it.
I have that CB digital test in the drawer in the bathroom calling my name.......:wacko:


----------



## malinko

Wish, I have my fingers crossed for you and will be stalking this site. Wish, I don't remember feeling anything. I don't remember my boobs being sore....or more correctly speaking, my nipples. It wasn't until probably week 5 that things started. And let me tell you...I was always poking my boobs to check if they were sore. Pregnancy boobs are a whole different thing...at least for me. The whole thing hurts. Dh can't give a big hug because it hurts them!!! Anyway, you don't have to have symptoms to be pregnant this early :). And what you do have could be from the progesterone. 

Yes, I can honestly say I have felt a new love and I know now that I haven't experienced it completely. That day we get to meet our little guy will be that day. I have no doubt. You are right. The grinch's heart growing by two sizes is a great comparison!!!

We told parents after our 7 week ultrasound when we saw the heartbeat. We then told close friends after we got oure At results - which was 12 weeks exactly. We still have told "regular friends" or anyone like that but it'll slowly start coming out this week. We are going to have to share soon -or allow our families to start telling (both grandparents are dying to tell their friends and our aunts/uncles) as we are starting to show. For people who don't know me they probably wouldn't know. For those who know me they can tell there's a little something going on. We just called our parents and told them. Nothing special. No one knows we did genetic testing let alone able to know the sex of the baby so that'll be our fun surprise. Not sure what we will do yet but planning that soon. 

No names picked out. We haven't even really started talking about it yet. 

Will check back soon!!!! I pray for good news for you and your husband, my friend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

boob soreness is back and it's been full-boob too. :)
no call yet. Thankfully work is somewhat busy so my brain isn't totally fried.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg I can actually write this now...

:bfp:

I CAN'T FREAKING BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## malinko

OMG.....wooooo hooooo!!!!! Congratulations Mama!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU!!! no big reaction from DH, so that kinda sucked. But he's always all calm, cool and collected so I'll have to pry it out of him. I think he's all Mr. Practical like this is step 1, then we need to make sure it's healthy, and that I don't miscarry. I think he might take a bit to connect.


----------



## malinko

Okay, now for a more proper post! So, I got to the main page and saw that you had the last post for the ttc group discussion forum. My stomach immediately got butterflies and as I went to open the page, I just kept saying "please be positive, please be positive." It was the same anxiousness I had when I saw the doctor's office name show up on my caller id when they called me with my results!

Wish, I have tears in my eyes! I am SO excited for you and your husband!!! You guys are going to be parents!!!!!! 

What was your hcg level???? I'm assuming you will go back on Saturday for another blood draw? I pray everything is going well, that your hcg levels double and that you have a healthy pregnancy!!!

I can't wait to hear any story you want to share with me about finding out!!! Have you now went and took your clearblue test just so you could see the word "pregnant"?????


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU for the tears and the excitement!!!!! I had them too and i started shaking!! I was in immediate La La land - she was telling me the next time I have to go in is Monday. My levels were at 220 and they look for between 70-100. So things look good so far!
I think I have to call back and get the info again, just to be sure! she was so cute, she said 'Brenda is so excited for you too!' - she's my nurse from this morning that draws my blood. 

HAHA! I haven't, I don't have to pee yet! I might wait to use that for telling my folks over Facetime or something. Since I have the O-FFICIAL test results now! :)


----------



## malinko

Wish - I think our husbands are very similar. DH kind of made a joke with mine, but I also had him look at the test as I cheated and we tested two days before our bloodwork. My dh was the same. He was anxious about the second blood draw and if the levels were doubling appropriately. Then, it was the 5 week scan. Then it was the 7 week scan. We couldn't see much with our first two ultrasounds (with the exception of seeing the wonderful strong heartbeat at the 7 week appt....a very big moment...but it was at the 3rd ultrasound - 10 weeks that we could see a clearly defined baby - saw it wiggling around on the screen that he showed a little bit of excitement. But, then it was the bloodwork and awaiting the results of the genetic testing that he became extremely anxious about. Once we got those results (just a couple of days ago) DH finally seemed excited about the pregnancy.

Don't let it upset you. Your whole world is changing. His isn't. You have a baby (or babies!) growing inside you and you may soon start feeling the effects of it. While you are EXHAUSTED (like I have never felt before), experiencing nausea (that never seems to end) and possibly throwing up - nothing has changed in his world. I think it is hard for them to connect at the beginning and understandably so. This is a very critical time. It is a time to be excited - but not one to let your guard down on quite yet. I didn't feel comfortable until I saw the heart beating. Then, actually hearing the heartbeat was amazing and made it feel real. 

I don't want to go back to it - but I wish all the morning sickness in the world on you :) Sounds bad - but I've always been told that morning sickness is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy :)

Now I am praying for good hcg draws and wonderful ultrasounds!!! Take care of yourself. RELAX...don't worry about cleaning house....doing dishes....I'm serious...RELAX!!! And drink lots and lots of water :)


----------



## malinko

I hope you don't have any intentions of doing anything the rest of the day.....you are going to remain in la-la land for awhile :)

Sorry for all the posting. I'm just so excited! I don't know that I'll be doing much work now this afternoon either, lol!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, best advice ever. Thank you sooooooooooooooooooooo much, you have no idea how much that means. So, so true. I even kinda said that - I went back downstairs and said 'are you excited?' and then realized that that was a bit of pressure to react in a certain way when he might not be feeling that, so I quickly said 'kinda hard to sink in so quickly...' and let it go. Then he had to hop on a conf call. :)

so I have wanted to get back to my kickboxing classes - I assume I can do that. It's really just a workout class with kicks and then for 10 mins we punch either a bag or someone's gloves. No real 1:1 stuff and the woman that owns the gym is a legit kickboxer. It's more exercise than anything. Thoughts? I think I can start running again too...listen to me, big go-getter. Watch when the exhaustion hits!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA do not apologize for all of the posts, i love them!!! I need to be excited with someone and i'm SO happy it's you!!

well, I have to finish out my workday but I certainly don't feel like doing much. Unfortunately, I have some deliverables too and can't zone out as much as I would like to.

now I'm loving the little niggles I'm feeling in my lower righthand side!! EEEE!
oh, and they said that I'm going to keep on the crinone (progesterone) until week 10, when the placenta takes over. And i'll continue my estrogen patches for a bit too. I have to order more of those...
i just called them back and left a message - "um, it's Wish....please don't laugh....i think I missed a lot of what you said, can you please call me back?"


----------



## malinko

As far as the exercising, I do not know the answer to that. Honestly, I would call your nurse at the doctors office and ask her. I can't imagine it not being okay as long you keep an eye on your body temperature and not get over heated - but you certainly don't want to risk anything. I didn't really exercise before our bfp but I can tell you even if I did, I would have not had the interest - or any energy to exercise in the first trimester! I think I have just finally gotten most (not all yet) of my energy back.


----------



## malinko

I cannot tell you HOW excited you will be to get to 10 weeks and stop the crinone!!!! I got the approval to stop just a few days shy of 8 weeks and I was SO unbelievably excited. However, I just kept reminding myself that it was one more thing that was helping us sustain our pregnancy! I didn't have to do estrogen patches, so I cannot tell you much about that!

I can promise, you aren't the first person to call back! I would have had to call back too, but they told me the results and then I said, "could you repeat everything you just told me so that I can write it down, or else I'll be calling you back!" So, one phone call and they had to tell me twice. LOL.

Okay, since you have to work, I'm going to stop posting for now and get back to work myself....but I'll keep checking in and see how you are doing.

Relax mama! I remember not long after I found out, I started reading all sorts of books. One of my books said that a pregnant woman at rest is exerting more energy that a non pregnant woman running. I kept that in the back of my mind so that I didn't overdo it. Plus, I SLOWLY started to realize when I "thought" I felt "good" and would do a little extra....I would pay for it. So, maybe a good thought to keep in the back of your mind too :) 

Talk to you soon friend!!!! Your growing family is in my prayers!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you are making me grin ear to ear! it's INSANE!

omg, the worst thing about the crinone is I really don't want to have any nookie while on it!! it's so gross!! but I can't last another 6 weeks or whatever, that's too much. So we'll have to suck it up and shower after or something! :haha:
other than that, yeah - I'm happy to continue it b/c I think progesterone was one of our issues since I had such a short LP and would spot a few days before AF. Whatever works!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Ladies!
Congratulations are in order for you both!
Malinko a BOY!!!! How wonderful! Congrats love!

And WISH ahhhhhh you finally did it! You got your :bfp: and you are going to be a mommy!!!!! yay for the :bunnies: in your tummies!

I am so happy for you both! I honestly wish you both the most happy and healthy pregnancies imaginable! Ill still be checking in from time to time to read updates so keep posting them!

lots of love to you both! and again CONGRATULATIONS!!!! YOU FINALLY DID IT!!!! Awesome job ladies! 

:hugs: 

:bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

THANK YOU, Little!!! You better keep checking in! We need to know how the wedding goes and then cheer you on when you start the TTC process back up!

Trying to maintain practicality, not be a downer, but things are still very new here. A few milestones to get through over the next few months so keep sending those positive vibes!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hiya! just checking in!
got the results from the 2nd blood test a moment ago and we're coming in at 1400! nice and high! as you know, they look for them to double every other day, so we should have been around 880. 
I've looked up if it could mean multiples and it doesn't look like it directly points to that. There are lots of women who have had really high levels and resulted in only one. Either way - smiles for another milestone achieved!

I go back next Monday for my last one and if all looks good there, then we schedule our first u/s for the following week. So I'll be between 6-7 weeks by then.

how are you doing? Hope you had a good weekend!

hi little!! :wave:


----------



## malinko

Woo hoo!!! I've been waiting for these results all day!!!! What great news :)

I have lost track at where you are - - I know you do how many days post a ___ day transfer - but that then correspondence to past ovulation - How many days would it be? I was 1393 (or something close to that) at 16dpiui (or 16dpo). Regardless....your numbers are wonderful!!! I don't know if you would want twins or not - but sounds like our numbers are fairly close to each others - so if anything, maybe it will make you feel more comfortable (or sad I guess...) that maybe it is a singleton :)

I'm so glad those numbers are more than doubling!!! Can't wait for the next blood draw!


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw thank you!!

yesterday I was 15dp3dt, so 18dpo - so your numbers were even higher! awesome!!

do you know what it actually shows, other than development? strength or health or really just only development? I was curious.

I wouldn't mind twins, though the more I think about it, the more daunting it is. I've read enough stories online that don't really make a strong correlation between hcg and how many babies there are, so I'm not stressing about it.
A singleton is great! I don't need to be greedy! haha I just want he/she to be healthy! Though to be honest - I'd be slightly sad that the other embie didn't make it! :) weird, I know!


----------



## malinko

Wish, I am so sorry! I "posted" a response yesterday - or so I thought. I came back on this morning and saw my post wasn't there. HMMM!!!

Okay, I will try to remember what I posted yesterday. From the research I did for what hcg "shows", is that a normal hcg rise over several days prior to 6 weeks of the pregnancy usually indicates a viable pregnancy. In general, the best indication of a healthy pregnancy other than a normal rise of hcg is a good fetal heartbeat around 6 to 7 weeks. Sooo, as long as your numbers keep rising, that's great news!!! And then, detect that heartbeat!!! It's so crazy when you see that heartbeat. It looks like a little kidney bean on the ultrasound screen but you see something in the middle of that kidney bean that flutters. And that my friend is that amazing heartbeat!

As far as twins, you had the exact feelings that I did. I'm thrilled with one though! And now that I'm past the initial sad stage of only seeing one on the ultrasound, I'm quite thankful there is just one :)

I had one of my worst moments last night regarding announcing. Yes, we are still SLOWLY announcing to people! LOL! My husband told one of his friends last night. We recently found out that they decided to start trying. I'm not sure how long they had been trying for. Anyway, they are our only friends left that don't have kids. We were the slow one jumping on train in our group! This friend that I'm telling you about is quite a bit younger than our crowd - I'd say 26 or 27 (not young, just younger than most of our friends). Anyway, we tell them - and they knew that we had been having to see a specialist - but that was it. He was so excited for my husband, etc. and then proceeded to tell him that they just had a miscarriage and his wife is having "a little procedure" (I'm sure a D&C) this morning. It upset me so much that I got sick and threw up. I feel so bad for them. And of course, it has made me not want to announce to any more people. I know it happens....and miscarriage is a very common thing but I just felt terrible for them and terrible for announcing to them. I don't know how far along they were. Breaks my heart. 

Tell me how you are doing/feeling?!?!?!

Hi little! How's wedding planning coming along?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh girl, don't apologize! I know you're a busy lady!

That is TERRIBLE that that happened. For you and them! I'm so sorry, and that's horrible that it made you physically sick. No one can say you're not empathetic. :) But remember - you didn't do anything to hurt anyone and you didn't know what they were going through. And knowing you, I know this absolutely killed you b/c you of all people know how tough this whole road is. I'm really sorry that this has made you nervous to tell more people! it's a time of celebration, not time to hide.
But I know, it's such a touchy thing - we are the last of our friends, besides a newer couple we've become friends with that are getting married next year. Other than that, all of our friends have kids and those of mine that don't aren't planning on it.

I'm feeling absolutely fine. Barely any cramping - it comes and goes but it's pretty slight. Boobs are still sore. Nothing else new. I actually just came on here to see, again, when you said you started to feel anything. I'm not exhausted. I feel like I'm getting impatient again and I really need to chill out. I think it's b/c I need to be 'doing' or 'not doing' all of these things right now and I want a little something to feel in return! :) Like, I'm eating well (which I was anyway), avoiding caffeine most of the time, avoiding alcohol, avoiding exercise until I have the first u/s.....I want a little something! Selfish?? I should thank my lucky stars, I guess. And I need to keep remembering that I'm not even 5wks yet. So once again - need to be patient and just enjoy!

However, I am getting some ill effects from the crinone and I am not psyched that I have to take it for 5 more weeks!! EW! But whatever works, of course, to keep this LO on board. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and thank you for the hcg info - that's what I was figuring it was. GOOD! Keep climbing, little one!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I too had to go back and read when it kicked in for me, lol! I know I was feeling pretty normal at the 5 week scan. I know at the 7 week scan I have having to eat every couple of hours (thankfully it only lasted one week where I had to make sure I had snacks on me all the time). So I would say sometime after the 5 week mark was when it hit me hard. 6 weeks and 2 days was the day I couldn't get out of bed. As those hcg numbers rise - the possibility of symptoms (nausea, exhaustion, etc) will start to possibly kick in. And of course, throw the crinone in there as well. I think it added to some of my sickness as well as I was still battling it but it didn't feel as bad most days after I stopped using the crinone. I do think it helped with my exhaustion after I stopped using it.

Just remember, everyone reacts differently - so don't let it get you worried. Just focus on that baby staying healthy and growing and fingers crossed for each little hurdle yet to jump :) You guys will do great! Enjoy how you feel now because (hopefully) soon you will be wanting to feel that way again!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Wish2BMom

just hopped on to say still having cramps (they are waking me up at night now! fun! guess I just asked for a sign, right?) and sore boobs. Nothing new, but nothing changed too so I'm good with it!

Have a great weekend! Thanks for being such a good friend!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girlie! had my 3rd beta today and we're checking in at 9405 - still going strong! I thought we'd still have to double every day since last Monday, which would have put me around 12k. But the nurse said this number is great and around 2k, the progress starts to slow to about 50-100% every other day. So this is well within that realm. 

Ultrasound scheduled for next Monday, 8:45am! Can't wait!!

how are you doing? do you have any books you'd recommend or anything?


----------



## malinko

Hey Wish...thinking of you today. Getting nervous as you haven't been on to post the results of todays blood draw..........have checked several times today :( Hope it doesn't mean anything and that are you just busy and haven't had time to log on today. Thinking of you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

;) we just passed each other!

I'm traveling to a client today and got the call from the RE's office as I was in the airport parking garage, so I hadn't had a chance to post just yet. :) All is good!
cramping has virtually gone away for now but the boobs are still killing me. And even though I've always had an afternoon lull in energy, it's getting worse. Still not at the 'I need to sleep for a couple of hours' but when it hits, it hits and a good 20 min cat nap does the trick. I think this is it. Or it could have to do with not having caffeine and waking up at 4:30 and not going back to sleep!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

6 weeks today!
and I just realized I didn't post the numbers from the other day - 9405! So we're still looking good!!
And I've definitely realized that all symptoms come and go. They aren't raging yet so that's good. Gassiness is getting worse, plus bloating, so I'm feeling pretty sexaaaay! But I'm loving all of it and it just tells me that all is going well with mini-me! :)


----------



## malinko

So good to hear from you! That's crazy how we just missed each other the other day. I'm glad to hear all is well!!!

I tried to post on Tuesday but then a co-worker came into my office so I had to close out of my screen, lol. 

I can't wait for your ultrasound next week! It'll be borderline - but I hope you can see the little heart beating!!! Our little guy looked like a super small kidney bean at exactly 7 weeks and you can definitely see the heart beating. I'm so excited for you!!!!!

Glad to hear that you are having some symptoms :) Hugs and love to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

right back atcha - how are you feeling?
names yet?? :)
yeah, we'll only be 6wks 4d by Monday, but hoping to see a little something! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hi friends! Just checking in to see how you are doing! Hope you are both doing well and staying healthy and feeling great!!

Love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little! thank you for checking in! I hope your wedding stuff is going well. Not long now! Do you have bridesmaids and the whole 9 yards? What colors are you doing?

so I don't have good news after today's u/s, unfortunately. We're measuring 5 days behind. My RE said she's concerned about it but all we can do is wait. I'm going in for another u/s in a week to 10 days. She said that 5 days is the margin of error so we're right there. She's seen pregnancies start out like this and turn out fine, but I think typically they end in miscarriage. So we'll see. Nothing I can do to help things out. We did see a tiny heartbeat, though. It was a cute little flutter. 
I'm doing ok - she was nice to be matter-of-fact and point out that if it's slow to develop, then it's probably not developing right. So we clearly don't want a pregnancy with poor development. But she said it's still a bit too soon to determine things so we'll just wait a week or so. She also said that our 1 frozen guy turned out to be a nice looking blastocyst, so we have that in the wings if we need it.

I knew I shouldn't have bought that book yesterday!! I'm all about the jinx. I'm glad we haven't told anyone. If we lose it, it'll suck just telling my boss and PM.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well, wrong again - I guess there was no heartbeat. Could still be too early but we'll see - totally not looking good.


----------



## malinko

Wish - my heart is breaking for you. I am so, so, SO very sorry to hear this update. I really hope things are just slow to start out. Please know I'm praying very hard for you, your dh and your little one. I'm just at a loss of what to say. I'm so sorry you are having to go thru this as well as having to wait so long to get some answers. Thinking of you during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you. I'm ok now. The only thing I can do is be positive, right? as of right now, I still have a little one in there and I need to be positive for it. So I'm going to drown myself in veggies and protein for the week, even though there's technically nothing I can do. I'm also going to be watching my body like a hawk in case it turns out I lose all symptoms I've been having. And even those have been slight, so it's tough to tell.
Next u/s is scheduled for the same time next week, so hopefully it'll catch up between now and then. This is quite a finer line of cautiously optimistic than I expected! I want to be realistic but I don't want to send negative or 'giving up' vibes through my body.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish I am so sorry to hear that news! I will keep you in my prayers and hope that the technology just stinks and when you get your next u/s things are right where they need to be! I just want you to know that I am truly feeling for you...honestly so sorry you are even having to worry like this at all....praying everything is okay!

I am having bridesmaids...my sisters and my future sister-in-laws....hopefully that made sense. We are going with a fall theme...due to the fact that I wanted October, but was only allowed September (DH is a deer hunter and the season starts in October) so my maid of honor is wearing red and the other girls are wearing a dark brown. My mother is also wearing red which is a huge step for her as black is her go-to color, but she looks fantastic in the red (dark hair and skin). Today it is technically 100 days away, and I don't mean to sound like I am not excited, because I truly am, but I cant wait for these 100 days to be over and it just get here already and we can go on vacation and I can get back to my normal life. But truly I am SOOOOO looking forward to it! Just these next couple of months are going to be a bit stressful....might have been a bad idea to have the entire thing at future in-laws....super nice of them to offer and it is what DH wants, but MIL is a bit controlling and *******...hahaha ehhhhhh im sure you all can understand. She's a great person, but this wedding stuff is just a little over the top for me.

Malinko I hope you are feeling well! 

I am really looking forward to trying IUI in October...it feels like it is forever away, and who knows if it will even work....ahhhhh just ready for it to be here already.

millions of :hugs: to you both
prayer and well wishes obviously...im overflowing with them over here!

love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, thank you, thank you, little!! I'm doing ok - as far as I'm concerned, right now I'm still preggo. I still have sore boobs, chin is breaking out, slight cramps every now and then, pretty damn tired around 7pm...the usual stuff. I don't know if crinone is so powerful that it would stop ALL signs of a miscarriage but maybe I'm wrong. So for now, my body is holding on to the little beaner! I hope we have a surprise growth spurt that shows on the monitor on Monday. I was also thinking that, at one time one of the sonographers I had said I had a bit of a tilt to my uterus. I know that could cause some difficulty in seeing such a little thing. So maybe that was it too. We'll see!

your wedding sounds gorgeous!! I wanted a fall wedding too (in Sept, when the leaves are beautiful here) but alas, didn't get it. But I'll take a tropical wedding in Puerto Rico anytime!! :) the bad part about it was that we had it at the end of December, so now our anniversary is ALWAYS in the cold winter!! and right near NYE and Christmas so it costs an arm and a leg to do anything!

Weddings ARE stressful and they bring out weirdness in people, so I can totally imagine that your MIL is acting a little weird and controlling. Just breathe - it's just one day, it'll be totally fun and the best part about it is the celebration!! Try not to sweat the small stuff!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

no good news to update with today, ladies. The embryo is still behind. It did grow, but it's further behind than it was last week. 
So last week I was 6w4d and the embryo was measuring at 5w6d
Today I'm 7w4d and the embryo is measuring at 6w2d - so I'm more than a week behind now.
there was a heartbeat but it was only at 58bpm where it should be over 100bpm
And she said the yolk sac was enlarged - it should be around 5mm and ours was 6.

so 3 signs point to this embryo is not developing correctly and is not a viable pregnancy. So I get to choose between miscarrying naturally (which to my heart feels like the most humane thing since there is still a heartbeat), use a suppository pill that will force the miscarriage or schedule a D&C. I think I'm going to schedule a D&C b/c if I chose the natural way, it could be today or 3 weeks from now or anytime in between. I want my body to get back to normal and not have a surprise miscarriage while I'm out at someone's house or grocery shopping, you know?

so, all in all, i'm ok. it sucks really really bad, and I'm sure I'll work through those emotions at some point but we also know it's common and there's always a chance of this. 

We have the one frozen embie or we can start IVF all over again with the stims and such. 94% of frozen embies survive the thaw, so we'd have to see if that even happens. Then if it takes or doesn't take. Then if it develops correctly. So much to wait for. First things first - my HCG needs to get back down to zero and then they want me to have another natural cycle before starting again. So I can't even do the transfer until, say, August, I think. Maybe Sept.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish....I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am, or how much my heart is breaking for you. If I was there I would give you a very very big, long hug...mostly because I don't think there are any words that would do you any justice. I am just so sincerely sorry. You don't deserve this, not that anyone does, but after all of the trying and the ups and downs...you just don't.

I hope you know that I am thinking of you and will continue to pray for you and your hubby. And I am sending all of the love in the world your way!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, little :hugs:
i'm doing ok and I think having this past week to somewhat digest what could have been our result today helped. We've been trying to maintain a logical stance on things so far so I'm alright.
I think I've decided on a D&C, but maybe wait until next Monday or something. DH needs to bring me and I can't go this Friday (I have to travel into Boston for work), so that'll give my body a week to do what it needs to do on its own, and then we'll have the D&C already in the books if nothing happens.
AND, say a miracle happens, I'd hope they do an u/s before the D&C and we can make sure we're doing the right thing. But as of today, I'm off of the crinone and we're just moving forward.


----------



## malinko

Wish - Little said it best. If I could be with you, I would just give you a huge hug because she's right...there are just no words to say or make the situation better. My heart aches for you. I'm glad to hear the baby grew and that there was a heartbeat - but saddened that it wasn't where it needs to be. I'm absolutely so sorry.

To be somewhat positive - - - at least you know you can get pregnant. Hopefully it will give you some hope with the future.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for the hugs, it helps.
Yeah, that's what I was thinking about too. Albeit with someone jamming the embryo into my uterine lining, but at least the embie liked what it saw and decided to stick around for awhile.

D&C scheduled for tomorrow, apparently we don't waste time with these things. So I'll be offline tomorrow for sure. i'm just taking the whole day off. 

thank you again, my girls. It helps to know there are positive thoughts in the air for us. <3


----------



## malinko

Wish - I know you won't be on today but I wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your dh today during this difficult time. You are so strong and I admire you so much. Hugs to you and I hope today goes as well as it can go and that you don't have much physical pain. My thoughts are with you and I pray for strength for you both to find peace and able to move forward. Your dad WILL come.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for thinking of us, malinko.

well - things didn't really go as planned....so you know how I said there WAS a heartbeat but it was really low? They can't do a D&C when there is a heartbeat, that would basically be an abortion. So we have to wait until there is none. Is this a kick in the pants or what? I got down there, all undressed and papers signed, day off of work and I get a call from my RE saying they made a mistake. We needed to do an ultrasound first to see if the heartbeat was gone and then make the decision. It was not gone, about the same rate as it was yesterday, though. But it was there. Both docs said they are not saying this is viable but there is that very slim chance that it could be, but we have to see what happens. Sometimes in rare cases, a pregnancy can start off really slow and then catch up. So I now have to have an ultrasound next Monday morning to see where we are and maybe have the D&C next week. CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS?? mourn, don't mourn; hope, don't hope; move on, hang on - stay right here...this is madness. So I'm trying to go with the flow as much as possible - we're going to be hopeful and damn, wouldn't this make a great story someday. 
My RE said that she's only seen this happen once, so really not to get hopes up. But....she's seen it once so it is possible.


----------



## littlegirl87

That is absolutely INSANE. I would be freaking out on people at that point. Really PEOPLE REALLY?!?! As if this is an emotional situation to begin with then they do this to you?...You are a MUCH stronger woman than I because I am fairly certain I would have killed someone in that place....

HOWEVER, you are correct....there are miracles, and if RE has seen it once then it is possible. Hope is the most dangerous emotion humans have, but also sometimes the strongest and the best, without hope there isn't a whole lot to look forward to! So keep hoping Wish! I'm sure statistics say chances are rough, and I would keep that in mind....but I believe that hope is powerful and its best to keep the most positive attitude possible in situations like this, maybe the little one will pick up on that and thrive on it? Who knows?! I have been through some rough situations medically, and nothing dealing with babies, and I will say this: the way I have made it through situations where I felt like I would really like to give up, or maybe I would just rather die then have to deal with something hard or go through it....then I realize GUESS WHAT!? Tomorrow is going to happen. And you can decide to be miserable, or you can decide to deal with it one day at a time and move on. I just figured in these HORRIFIC situations that I didn't have a choice. I had to learn to deal with it and be "okay" and move on. Just a little something to think about....I know this absolutely sucks, and my heart still hurts for you more than I could ever express....especially since they are giving you the run around, but I will keep hope for you as well! 

lots of love and hugs and prayers!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you little - your words mean the world to me. That's exactly how I roll, and DH does too. You can't focus on the 'why me', I tend to think 'why not me'. If it's going to happen, it's going to happen. There are things I can do to try to prevent certain things from happening in my life but ultimately, something like this is what it is. 

I'm trying to take a little control back in this situation - I went out for a run yesterday, first time in about 8 weeks. B/c of that, I certainly didn't run the whole time, but it was nice to get the blood flowing a bit quicker. I'm going out for a walk today - I want to keep that oxygenated blood flowing a little quicker to the bean, maybe that'll help. And I bought some fruit smoothies, tons of veggies, going to have an egg/day, etc. Again, I know that if it's going to happen, there's nothing I can do to stop it. The embryo is just not developing right. But if it is just a slow-starter, then maybe I can kick it into gear.
That being said, I'm still not experiencing many symptoms at all - boobs aren't as excruciatingly sore as before, no nausea, no super exhaustion. Today I'm 8 weeks and I'd think I'd be feeling at least one of those since the baby would be taking up a lot of my physical energy and if there were a lot of hormones, I'd probably at least feel a little nauseous. So I have hope, yes. But basically all signs are pointing to no, so it's easy to be realistic. However, no major cramping or even spotting at all yet. So maybe it'll prove us all wrong!

and yes, I'd have ripped someone's face off if they weren't as apologetic as they were. They apologized probably about 10 times total so I had to give them that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi my dears - just an update. No heartbeat today with the u/s so we can finally have some closure. Scheduled for a D&C tomorrow morning at 7:30 (again). I'm doing fine, having these confusing two weeks to digest everything has been good. 
So what happens next, you ask? They have to monitor the HCG back down to 0, then I have a full normal cycle, then on the NEXT cycle we can start again. So it's looking like we're not going to be doing anything with TTC until about the beginning of Sept. Again, I'm fine with this. I'm going to open a bottle of wine this weekend, enjoy the 4th of July pool party we're going to and let this first chapter close. I DID have a sneaking suspicion that we'd have to try a couple of times, right? ;) Oh, and I think we're going to do a fresh cycle again. Just b/c of having the availability of 2 embies (hopefully) rather than the one frozen.

Thank you for all of your support over the past couple of weeks (well, since forever!!). We'll make it!

Malinko - how is your pregnancy going??? Such downer stuff on here from me lately - bring some sunshine to us!! names yet??


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish,
Again I am incredibly sorry for your loss and all that you are going through. My prayers are still with you and your hubby. I think your idea of having fun over the holiday is good. And you seem to be keeping a very positive attitude and I know that is not always the easiest thing to do! Lots of :hugs: your way!

on a slightly happier note....if you are going to try again in September I wont be too far behind you! I think we are trying our first round of IUI in October if everything goes as planned! We could potentially be bump buddies...:) 

Malinko, hope you are doing well!!! Let us know how things are going when you get a chance! 

Hope you both have a wonderful 4th! 

Lots of love!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that is a GREAT point, how cool would that be???

D&C went well, all over. I'm a little groggy still, so going to stay in bed and enjoy some relaxation. I'll check in in a few days, I'm sure. 

Happy 4th, ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I miss you both! Where are you?

malinko - I hope you're just busy and nothing has happened. You know I worry! :)

little - your wedding is so soon!!! WOO!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Lovelies!
Hope you both had a wonderful holiday weekend! We finally had some nice weather here which we have definitely been in need of! 

Wish I am glad to hear it went okay. Still sorry it had to happen at all! :hugs:

Malinko...hope you are doing well! I am also getting a little worried (just in my nature I suppose) hope you are just swamped with planning fun baby things!

So yes my wedding is getting freakishly close....YIKES....I am honestly super excited, but starting to get a little nervous (which is so weird because I definitely didn't think this would happen lol) but I am sure it will pass! Just really looking forward to it getting here and then VACATION! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! I am definitely looking forward to some time off after all of this craziness! A little more than 2 months away, and then when we get back from vacation I finally get to start trying to get pregnant again.....I am definitely looking forward to that and I believe DH is as well! 

Love to you both!


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies.

Sorry for my lengthy absence. Wish - I was so hopeful things would turn around at your next ultrasound. I can't believe they even scheduled you for the first one! I'm so sorry you had to go thru all that and I'm sorry things didn't turn out better. You have an amazing attitude though and I just don't know how you do it. I'm glad you aren't giving up though and can try again soon. I'm sure two months seems like forever - but I hope it goes by quickly for you.

Little - I'm so excited for your wedding. Just a couple of months away (crazy!) And vacation.....sounds like so much fun! Where are you going? What all do you have left to do for the wedding?

Well - things are going better now. I had some severe cramping and some bleeding a couple of weeks ago. Went to the E.R. and things appeared to be fine on the ultrasound. They did keep me in the hospital overnight for observation. Doctor put me on bed rest and just recently got off as the cramps had subsided, bleeding stopped after that initial day and everything appears to be normal now. Doctors aren't really sure what happened or why. For now, I'm doing doctors appointments every two weeks to do measurements of the cervix, ultrasound, etc. So, I guess things are good for now. We are now 18 weeks and have bought a few things for the baby - just now starting after the scare.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for hopping on, malinko! I'm so glad everything turned out ok. I've heard SO many stories of that randomly happening and even though you hear more often than not that it's ok, it's GOT to be scary. Even just a little tear from the baby moving one way and the placenta or uterus going the other way can cause that and it's not harmful to the baby. So happy all is well. And happy you guys are buying stuff for the little one now!! 

yeah, it does seem a little like forever away. I had my first HCG test today after the D&C last week and i'm already down to 321. So I go back next Thurs for another and I should be down to zero. Hopefully my quick drop means that AF will come soon. I don't want to wish the summer away though since we worked so hard for it this winter! So I'm just relaxing and going to enjoy the next couple of months. Who knows, maybe I'll be so extra fertile that things will happen naturally instead! YEAH RIGHT! :)


----------



## littlegirl87

malinko 
Glad to hear you are doing well after that scare! I am sure that was awful, but so happy you made it through it and are moving forward! yay! 

Wish
You have the best attitude ever and I can't imagine how hard this has all been! Just keep thinking positive and it will all come together! And trust me, from someone who was more than ready to be pregnant at this time last year and had to wait a whole year to finally get a chance to try again....it honestly goes by so quickly! 2 months will have come and gone before you know it! And it is summer! yay to the best time of the year! try to relax and enjoy!

So yes Malinko....my wedding is coming up in a hurry and is totally starting to feel real...we are kind of down to crunch time. I have just been kind of putting things of and saving some extra money and such since about april, and then all of a sudden its the middle of July and we only have like 2 months left! YIKES

We are going to cancun for the honeymoon and I am really looking forward to just getting away! Just have a lot of little things left for the wedding though...so I am SURE I will be PLENTY busy until the big day! 

In the baby making world....when I start AF this time I will be contacting my RE to set up a time for my HSG. Holy cow did that come fast! I am guessing it will be the first or second week of August. Hopefully it will all turn out okay and no blockages or anything like that, but who knows! That is only like 2 weeks away! I can't believe that I am finally getting ready to try to get pregnant again! It's absolutely crazy to think about! But I am excited! 

If HSG goes well and my sugar numbers are where they need to be (which I should know both of these by the middle of August) we will be set to try our first round of IUI in October....so hopefully all goes as planned and AF behaves herself lol DH keeps talking about a "honeymoon baby" which is SUPER unlikely with us both having issues, but hey I guess I could happen post HSG lol...it would be nice to just get pregnant instead of having to go through the IUI and possibly IFV, but I am not counting on it!

Hope you are both enjoying your summers! Things have changed so much since last summer....I hope next summer I am either a momma or getting ready to be one! and I hope the same for you both!

Lots of love!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little!! oh I'm so excited for your wedding!!! You have to post pics or send them in a PM or something! I love weddings. <3
Cancun sounds a-freaking-mazing too. I'd love to be on a beach somewhere right now, and I know it's summertime! My wedding wish for you is that you do make that wedding/honeymoon baby. It does happen!! And especially if your HSG is the month beforehand - great timing!

things have totally changed, huh? so crazy. And look - we're all still alive and rolling with it! Especially Mama Malinko!! :)

Good luck with the HSG and your bloodwork for your sugars. Keep us posted! And remember - all of those little small things you have left to do, don't sweat them! Everything will come together and if they don't, as long as you and DH are as happy as can be and everyone is having fun, it'll be the best day of your lives. Until the little one rolls around, of course. ;) 

:hugs: & <3


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish thank you for all of the positive words of encouragement! I really needed them today! It totally made me smile! :) I can't believe it is getting so close! It's funny because I am very excited about the wedding and the honeymoon (and yes I will share pics!) but just today I thought, "I can't wait until my main focus is once again on getting pregnant" I am so ready! It feels like I have waited FOEVER, but here we are...all still alive just as you said!

Hope you are feeling okay! I have been thinking about you a lot!

Love and :hugs:

Hope you're doing well too Malinko! No more scares!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

i can't wait for you to get back in the TTC game, personally!!

so I know you were on a big weight loss plan for your wedding - how did you end up doing? When is the wedding date again? 

I'm doing fine - had my bloods taken again last Thurs and I'm only down to 19. Need to be down to zero! I have to go in again this Friday for yet another one. Oh well - I've made this local coffee/ice cream/sandwich shop my new favorite, so I go there on the way home from the doc's office :) I get my bagel sandwich and a coffee. Sometimes I bring my laptop and hang out there for an hour or so too - there are some nice ladies working there. Soooo....just hanging, waiting for AF to arrive! or not - hell, I'll catch a free egg if that's what my body wants to do! but I'm not being very nice to my body, toxins-wise. I've not been saying no to beer and wine, but I'm still doing well with caffeine and the rest. Just enjoying the summer! :)

malinko - updates please! I hope you're doing well and baby boy is growing nice and big in your belly!


----------



## malinko

Hi ladies.

Just wanted to check in and say hello.

Little - did you get your hsg scheduled? I'm guessing af has started by now and hoping your hsg is in the next week or two! Getting the little last minute things completed for the wedding? I remember all the stress that went into the upcoming wedding but how much fun, excitement and love there was. 

Wish - how are you? Have you heard your new hcg level? I hope it hurries up and gets to zero for you quickly. 

Things are going good on my end. No more scares thankfully. You girls know how badly I wanted to get pregnant...but it really is a different game! I'm so thankful to be pregnant and to have this little healthy guy growing in me. However, I thought I would totally embrace pregnancy and the changes my body would go through. I have to be honest with you - and I don't want to sound like I am complaining - because I am so thankful to be pregnant, especially after our long journey - but I'm not embracing all that pregnancy has to offer. I'm now 21 weeks and am slowly transitioning into maternity clothes. Maybe I haven't found the right clothes yet - but I'm not a fan of what I do have so far. I was pretty small to begin with - and to throw hormones on top of it all - I have had a little difficulties with it. I love my belly...and for the most part, I am all belly. However my hips are getting a little wider and that is just never fun for anyone. Also, I'm not sleeping well at night due to restless leg syndrome. And I just don't feel cute anymore. You know how you can put an outfit on and feel confident and cute? Yeah, that has yet to happen. Ugh! I even had my first melt down this morning and started crying because I just don't like how I look and would rather wear sweats and a tshirt right now. I wonder how work would like that?!? LOL! Everyone compliments me all the time and says how little I am - which I am - but have certainly grown a LOT from my pre-pregnancy days. Sorry for the hormonal and "poor me" post. I feel really selfish even posting it as I know how lucky I am to even be pregnant. I just know you girls won't judge me for it. :cry: I know this will all be worth it when the little guy gets here though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, malinko - certainly no judgment at all! I think almost everyone goes into a pregnancy all happy and thankful and they certainly don't want to feel the way that you do, but they most certainly do. It's tough having a smaller body to begin with and go through all of these changes!!! And I totally get the not feeling cute thing. I'm sure you look absolutely darling to everyone around you but you aren't feeling it. I hope you can maybe splurge and buy yourself a few cute tops to go with some leggings, maybe? Hang in there - you're right, it'll alllllll be worth it. And then, as someone wrote earlier today on another thread, your little boy will say 'Dada' first. :) big hugs to you!

I just got the call for my blood work this morning - STILL not down to zero! We're at 3.55 and I have to be below 1 for them to stop sticking me with needles. So I have to go in again next Friday.


----------



## littlegirl87

Aw malinko I would never judge the feeling big and ugly thing! NOT THAT YOU ARE, because trust me I am sure you are not! I have always thought that I will be thrilled to be pregnant and love it just because I will be so excited, but I know I will be HUGE (I am only 5 feet tall) and I remember how big my mom was with my youngest sister( we are built very similarly) so I feel for you girly! And being uncomfortable and not being able to sleep is NEVER fun! Hang in there though...little man will be here in no time and you will soon forget these worries! But for now it's definitely okay to not like being pregnant, I think that is actually normal! 

Wish- I can't believe how long it is taking for your numbers to come down....what a pain! It should definitely be down by next Friday though! And don't feel bad about enjoying summer and having some drinks...no harm in having a little fun!

Wedding stuff is going right along....its exactly 2 months away this Sunday (September 26 is the date) and I am just getting really ready for it to get here, although there are a MILLION little things I still need to get done first! The weight loss thing went pretty well....although I must confess I haven't been exercising as much or watching what I am eating as much since about May. The good news is I lost a total of 25lbs and have been able to keep it off! So while I am not where I would LOVE to be...I am doing well and I feel pretty good about myself! I would like to lost another 10 before the wedding, and with the stress I believe I just might be able to accomplish that! haha but no things are good there!

I haven't scheduled my HSG yet as I am just waiting for AF to get here and she has been kind of strange since coming off of BC in April...had a few normal cycles for me of around 32 days, and then last month was 38 days...so I am guessing she will be showing up either next week or the VERY beginning of August which is fine! (CD 24 right now)....the strange part is I think regardless of when she comes I will be scheduled for the HSG on my birthday...what a strange way to celebrate haha (August 10) My Doctor likes to do them on Monday afternoons so I am just guessing that is when it will be since they do them between CD 5-10...but we will see! Not in any huge rush as I can do it any time in August so when she comes ill call and get it scheduled! I am hoping it all turns out normal though....we already have enough complications we are facing with TTC so fingers crossed for no unexpected blockages or something!

Hope you both have a wonderful weekend! Wish enjoy yourself and Malinko hope you start feeling a bit better about the body image thing! I am sure you are cute as a button! :) 

Lots of love and :hugs: to you both! :bunny:


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Lovelies! Just checking in! My RE called today with GREAT news! My glucose numbers are PERFECT and RIGHT where they need to be! I am still just waiting for AF to show so that I can get my HSG scheduled! Other than that they gave me the green light to go for our first round of IUI whenever we are ready!!!!!!!!!

I honestly can't believe this is finally all coming together....I am so freaking happy I could cry!

Hope you are both doing well! 

lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little! That's AWESOME about your tests!!! When is AF due so you can get your HSG scheduled?

I finally got my HCG down to zero last Friday. So now I'm just waiting for my first of 2 AFs to come before I can start my next IVF cycle. I'm slightly spotting today so she should be here soon. Nice chin zit too! :)


----------



## malinko

Hi girls. Good to hear from both of you!

Little, great news on your glucose levels. That is wonderful news. Bummer to hear that you are STILL waiting for af though. Maybe you'll get to enjoy your birthday on Monday though and not have to do the hsg on your birthday. Although, it would be nice to just get it and be done with it. I can't believe it is already August - the wedding and honeymoon are next month (woo hoo!) and then it is on to the first IUI!!!!

Wish, some more great news that you finally hit zero! I've been checking in knowing that you had another blood draw last Friday and have been hoping to see that you finally reached below 1. Glad to hear that spotting is starting (hopefully) so that af 1 is here and then af will come the beginning of September and then be ready to go again!!!

You guys are going to be back in updating on where you are at in your cycle and ultrasounds, transfers, etc. I can't wait!!! I'm hopeful that you all will be sharing good news before baby boy arrives so that we are all pregnant together!

Things are going well here. Little guy is moving around and kicking like crazy. We can occasionally see little movements here and there but not often. You can definitely feel them more than you see them. Still working on the nursery. We have purchased the crib and dresser - but haven't gotten it yet, so it will be here around August 14th. So hopefully we can spend that weekend getting the crib and dresser put together. I've already gotten the crib bedding - so it is slowly coming together. I also need to go pick out my rocker for the nursery.

I need to start working on my registry. I have received a lot of hand me downs already which has been very welcomed and appreciated. We do have to buy some of the big things (or hope someone gets them off our registry) such as the travel system, car seat (for after the infant car seat), etc. Every time I go to the store, I pick up some wipes or diapers. I just buy one or the other - but figured I might as well go ahead and start stocking up. I'm saving all the receipts in case I don't like a brand or have too many of one size. We have daycare lined up - but darn the luck, we still don't have this little guy a name yet. 

As far as appointments, I go in another week and a half (24 week appt) for the routine checkup. We have already scheduled our 28 week appt as well which will be in September for the glucose test and we are having an additional ultrasound. Doctor things everything is fine, but wanted to check on something that ultrasound tech found that raises a little bit of concern. It was one soft marker for Down's - but my doctor said he isn't concerned since we already had the blood test done and it came back negative. He told me had we not done the blood test, he would order another ultrasound at 28 weeks just to see if that spot had gone away or not - so I went ahead and requested he order it to ease my mind. He said that unfortunately the ultrasound equipment is just so good today that it picks up on things they don't know what it is or why it picked up. Hoping all that goes well.

So, we are at 22 weeks - and I am up 9 pounds. I was 8 pounds 2 weeks ago at our last appointment and was told at that point to be expecting to gain 1 pound each week. It'd be nice if I could stick with the one pound gain every two weeks - but I'm sure that won't happen. Depending on the day - I may wear maternity clothes or I may not. Today happens to be a non-maternity clothes day. All my clothes that have elastic waste bands to them still fit - all my t-shirts still fit - it's more work clothes that are the issue. I do also have one pair of skinny jeans that still fit...so I'm loving that! At some point, I'm going to have to invest in new bras but trying to hold off as long as possible so that I can buy something that fits now and when nursing. And last weekend I was still able to fit into my two piece swimsuit. Not attractive by any means - but it still fit at least!

That's all for now. Will check back and see how you girls are doing! Take care and hugs to you both.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh malinko, thank you for the update! Please keep us updated on the scans. I'm sure everything is fine too and wouldn't worry since the bloodwork came back fine. I can totally understand your concern though.
The kicking must feel so neat! I can't wait to feel that. I can't believe you're at 22 weeks already. Seems like just yesterday.....
I can't believe no name yet! :) I'm sure it will come to you through some divine inspiration. Just don't name him Maverick - my cousin who is having her 4th child (think I might have mentioned her before - no job, living with her 3 kids and bf at my aunt's little house, etc - sheeeeee gets the extra kid!) is going with that name.

yep - hopefully only one more month of waiting for me and we can start things up again. I'm very anxious and excited. I just wrote on another thread that I can't wait for the fall weather to be able to snuggle up to my little embies again. :)

little - happy birthday on Monday!!! :cake:


----------



## Wish2BMom

AF started today! so now I have to get a sonohysterogram (I think that's it) to make sure the uterus looks ok and there isn't anything to prevent implantation next time.

that's all with me! hopefully PUPO again by early Oct, it looks like.


----------



## malinko

Congrats, Wish! What great news!

Happy birthday to you little! Hope you had a great day yesterday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday yesterday, little!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well girls...thank you for the happy birthdays! I do honestly very much appreciate the love! My day would have been fantastic minus one little thing....

Sister in law calls me birthday night after we had dinner and says she has some news....she is pregnant...yippee.....
Okay so now I sound like the WORST person in the world, and don't get me wrong I am happy for her....but
REALLY?!?!?!

I just FINALLY got everything in line so that we can start trying in October....things are finally going in the right direction and our time is getting SO CLOSE....and now someone else is pregnant and that is all I am going to hear about for the next month and a half while I am trying to get things done for this stupid wedding....

okay end rant. I'm a terrible person I realize this. I just don't understand why some people have it so easy, and she wasn't even trying...it just happened. Awesome

okay really done with the rant this time

Malinko I am so glad to hear you are coming along so well, and try not to stress about the tests...it should go just fine! and we are anxiously awaiting your results so you can tell us that yourself! definitely let us know when you come up with a name! what a fun point in time where you are feeling the little guy move and getting things ready for him to get here and finding a name! I can't wait to be where you are! :) :hugs:

Wish I am glad that af started finally and you are good to go! now you are like me just waiting for the right cycle and timing! yippee!

so AF did finally start for me last Friday and the HSG was all set up for Tuesday (yesterday) but then they realized that they set it up at a facility that doesn't take my insurance, and my insurance actually will cover the HSG so they are going to wait until next cycle and set it up at the facility that will take my insurance so I don't have to pay $800 out of pocket which I do appreciate! So I am waiting to get that done until September....which will be nuts because it will fall about 2 weeks before my wedding, but oh well something baby related to look forward to! Which if you all cant tell I DESPERATELY need at this point in time....

Hope you are both having a wonderful week! The weather is gorgeous here! We are going to our good friends' wedding this weekend so I am looking forward to that! August is flying by and September will be here before we know it! I can't wait until this wedding is here and over with....I am ready for vacation and babies and back to normal life! 

love to you both!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh little, you are the farthest thing from a horrible person! girl, we ALL go through that!! You are more than welcome to feel those feelings - I felt (and still do, really) that way towards my cousin who is jobless, lives with her parents and boyfriend and basically has no clue about real life who is currently pregnant with her 4th kid (first with this boyfriend who hopefully will be husband #2 someday). She can't afford it, she should have been finished after 3 with d-bag husband #1, etc. But she's a fertile myrtle and boom - #4 is due next month. I still haven't congratulated her b/c I would feel hypocritical - I really don't think that she should have more kids with the situation she's in. I feel badly too b/c this is HIS first and he's super stoked. His family is even throwing her a shower!!! I can't go - again, would be too hypocritical. But I'll get them a gift and bring it by. 
And I could barely muster up a smile when a good friend told me they were preg with their 3rd. She had just told us a couple of months before that they were ready to try, wanted to try for a boy (positions and days of the cycle and such) and boom - again, pregnant and HEY! with a BOY! ugh. But I am happy for them - they are a great family, have 2 girls already so this rounds out the family that they want. I even threw her a 'sprinkle'! 
So who's the horrible person now?? ;) rant away, girl. We get it.

But anyway - put that all aside and think about how fertile you'll be on your honeymoon after the HSG!!!! And everyone will be SO HAPPY for you b/c your wedding just happened and you're all blissful and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! <3

afm - I had a sonohysterogram yesterday - similar to an HSG except they squirt saline into your uterus and look at it under a sonogram to look at your lining and make sure there are no polyps or anything else that would hinder implantation next time. All looked perfect but it was probably the most uncomfortable procedure yet! She said that people say it's better than the HSG and the HSG was a breeze for me. This.....was not. She needed to use forceps on my cervix to straighten it out and then she couldn't get the plunger inside it! ugh, it sucked.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish....THANK YOU! I have been feeling like a lunatic with all of this hate for pregnant people *NOT YOU MALINKO* but I am trying to move through it. I just want it to be MY turn and get MY chance before everyone else keeps having them...Grrrrr. Of course DH thinks I am being a little over dramatic, but we had a LONG conversation about it last night and I think he finally understands a little better about where I am coming from and why I have these feelings...

I am just OVERLY ready for this damn wedding to get here and looking forward to Cancun and a little relaxation and just him and I...I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to just some time for us to be alone with no one else and not feeing obligated to visit with his parents or my parents. We live in a small town and both of our parents live here, so we always feel obligated to go to one or the other on the weekends because they invite us over for dinner and all kinds of things and then get offended if we don't come....ahhhhh I should be thankful that they are so close and we are close to them and all of that, but it can become exhausting at times!

So that test you had sounds awful...I am a little nervous about my HSG...do you think I need DH to take me?? Or did you do yours by yourself? I am sure he would be able to take me I just need to know if I actually will need him or not....haha Maybe you are right though maybe post HSG and with a little help from some medication I might be super fertile on our honeymoon and maybe by the grace of God it will happen without us needing IUI, but I am definitely not going to get my hopes up (due to DH's low sperm count)....but I will be A-OK with coming home from honeymoon and going right into our first round of IUI and just hope it will be successful! 

So are things now lining up for another round of IFV in October????? Just curious!

Thank you again for the support! You ROCK! :hugs:

Malinko I love you too! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA no worries! this TTC stuff makes us all lunatics, for sure! I'm totally ready for it to be MY turn as well! :)

no, I think you'll be fine going alone. I didn't feel a thing with my HSG but everyone is different. If you have a blocked tube, heaven forbid, then you could be crampy. But just take some Motrin or Advil before the procedure and you should be ok. I was fine by yesterday afternoon. 

I have to say, I'm happy for that very reason that my folks moved to NC. I miss them terribly but I always felt obligated to go over when we were invited. It took a LONG time for them to figure out that just b/c they invited us, it was ok if we didn't want to leave our house for the day. Don't get offended, but just don't set your expectations that just b/c we were invited, we'll be there. You may have to have a talk with them - esp if you're TTC!! you guys need some 'you' time! Unfortunately these types of things aren't usually worked out with just actions or declines of invites b/c people get offended. 

hugs and love back!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and the IVF question - yeah, I go in to talk with the RE on 8/24 to discuss the next cycle. I went over a hypothetical calendar with one of the girls in her office and if I get my next AF on time and we stick with the same protocol, I should transfer the first week of Oct or so. so then i'd find out if we're preg around the end of the 2nd week, I think. 

I just booked a trip to NC to see my family the first weekend in Nov. If all works out, I'll still only be 8 weeks by then, I think. So I still can't tell anyone. But I'd want DH there anyway and he's not taking this trip with me.


----------



## littlegirl87

Very awesome! 
I have been looking at my cycle...which has been super weird lately, but I stopped exercising so much (due to being busy) and I think that when I am not exercising regularly is when I start to have the long irregular cycles. However, if everything goes as it has been I will be due to start AF end of the second or beginning of the 3rd week of September, of course this will put my HSG on the Tuesday before my wedding, but I would be okay with that! Then I am going to see if my RE will let me do a cycle of clomid, or letrozole unmonitored without IUI to see if there is any chance we could get pregnant without the procedure. Now, I HIGHLY doubt we can, because not only do I not ovulate well, but DH has a pretty low :spermy: count so it would be difficult, BUT if they will let me do this it will make me ovulate right around our wedding night/beginning of our honeymoon which would sort of be perfect because I know we will be doing the deed quite a bit around that time and I will probably be nice and relaxed because the wedding will finally be there and then we will be on vacation, not to mention VERY post HSG....I dunno. I guess I just feel if we were going to have a good chance of getting there on our own that would be the most opportune situation! So of course if I don't get pregnant then (which I would LOVE to, but am being realistic) the nice thing is the medication will help my cycle be a little more regular and shorter than it has been running which would set us up to have our first round of IUI toward the last week of October. This would mean I would test toward the end of the first week of November/beginning of the second week to see if it worked! YIKES....thinking about that moment makes me very nervous lol but also very excited! I know that chances are it wont work the first time around, but I can still be hopeful and positive about it! If not we will try in November and December....if it doesn't happen after that then RE suggested we discuss IFV. He is also slightly concerned that with DH having a rather low :spermy: count that IUI might not be the BEST option for us, but wont know that until after the first round. When they do the first round they will do another analysis basically and tell us where his numbers are...if they are too low then we will automatically start talking about IFV and skip November and December, but if they are okay and RE still thinks there is a chance we will go forward with November and December!

It is all very crazy and up in the air and overwhelming, but I am so ready to get pregnant! and I am so excited and ready to be trying really hard to get pregnant again!!!! I really hope we have some sort of crazy good luck and it happens by December! 

However...I would just LOVE for it to happen in September or October! If it happened in September I would be 12 weeks around the beginning of December...if it happened in October I would be 11-12 weeks end of December beginning of January....which would make me SOOOOOO happy because I have always wanted to be able to tell close family by giving them some kind of gift at Christmas that says like "world's best grandpa" or "world's best aunt"....I don't know...it may sound cheesy, but I think it would be GREAT! and my mom wouldn't know what to do with herself she would be so thrilled! I mean I would know if I was pregnant by Christmas if it happened in November, but due to my high risk for MC (because of my diabetes) there is no way I am telling anyone until I am 12 weeks....I would consider 11 weeks if it happened that way for the Christmas thing, but 12 weeks is my set amount of time I need to carry before I want to share with others. Now obviously as so as I knew you girls would know! :) But ya....

So there are my dreams all wrapped up in confusion! haha...but the very cool thing would be if you got pregnant Wish at the beginning of October and we were only like 2 to 3 weeks apart either way! It would be AMAZING!

Anyway....sorry this is like the LONGEST post EVER lol but had a lot of info and thoughts to get out! haha 

Malinko I hope you are still holding up okay and doing well! :hugs:

Hang in there Wish and keep me updated on all of the plans! Our time will be here before we know it! 

LOVE to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

little you are too funny! I have all of those very same feelings about when we're knocking ourselves up!!! I'm really hoping it works this next time and the LO develops better! Then I think I would be around 12 weeks right around my bday, which is my 40th (12/7) and if we do stuff with friends, we could tell all of them that night! and then I could still keep it secret from my family and tell them at Christmas or something, exactly like you're thinking!! AND you and I could be bump buddies!!!
Though I really do hope that you can try your honeymoon plan first. Remember, it just takes one! Low count or no, if you're doing it all the time on the honeymoon, chances are WAY higher!! One more month, right?? wow, this came and went quickly, huh?
I know you want to get the wedding over and done with but I hope you do stop to take a moment to take it all in - remember that the day/night will fly by as well and you will be pulled in all directions by everyone. Go through the wedding on YOUR clock and enjoy it, my girl. :) :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish-it would be VERY awesome to be bump buddies! I am really really looking forward to getting all of this baby making back up and running, but you are right! I will definitely enjoy my wedding...it is actually exactly 1 month away from today! I can't believe how fast time has flown! It is crazy, but I am REALLY getting excited and I know it is going to be here before I know it! I can't wait to feel super pretty and get to celebrate with all of our family and friends! and then I really can't wait for the honeymoon! I definitely need a vacation and it is going to be WONDERFUL!

Only 1 month....holy cow....

Hope you are doing well! :) looking forward to us trying again together!!! :hugs: 

prayers for :bunny: :bunny: in our tummies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooo!! the one month countdown!! do you have everything ready? how much time are you taking off for it from work?
so fun! I want to get married again! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!! how are you all doing? malinko - you must be in the 3rd tri by now, huh? how are you feeling? still going strong or ready for it to be over? You had a great time of the year to be in the 2nd one though - at least you weren't huge for the hot summer!
Have you done the nursery and picked out names yet? Showers held by family and friends? I want the deets!

little - not long now, dear!! a little over 3 weeks and you're back in the game! I've been thinking of you. It'll go quickly now - Labor Day weekend first, then only a couple of weeks left. WOO!

afm - AF started with a vengeance this morning, only a 25-day cycle. So I start IVF Cycle 2 now! I go in on Wed for a Day 3 pregnancy test and start my BCP then. I stop that on 9/14 and go in for a suppression ultrasound on 9/15. Then I think I would start my stims soon after that. 

that is all that's going on with me! I went shopping this weekend and picked up a few Fall items - I don't want to see summer go, but I'm ready for Fall. :)

I hope you girls are well! :hugs:


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!

Just stopping in to say hello! Little - thinking of you!!! It's the final month!!! So excited for your wedding, your honeymoon and back to ttc!!! I'm so excited for you! Would be awesome for you to have a honeymoon baby, but if not, you have a plan!!!

And Wish - thinking of you. Although it always seems odd to be on bc while ttc, it's the first step to your new cycle. I'm so excited for you too and you'll be starting stims in no time at all. In a little over a month, it'll be time to take a pregnancy test again. I have my fingers crossed tightly for you and this cycle. Stick baby stick!!!!

afm - Wish, no, I'm not in the 3rd trimester...yet. Ugh! I have read conflicting reports as to when the 3rd trimester actually starts. It's either 27 or 28 weeks. However, I'll be 27 weeks in a few days - so I'm going with that one!!! lol! Nursery is more or less done! The crib is together, the dresser, the changing pad is on the dresser, cute lamp, waiting on my curtains to come in and the only thing left for the nursery is buying my rocker. It's of course my favorite room in my house now. I even have diapers and wipes in the dresser by the changing pad ready to go :) I think I have already bought all the newborn and size 1 diapers that I will need. So, I registered for size 2 and 3 diapers. I have several sleepers but need some actual outfits for the poor child! I did buy his coming home outfit/family picture outfit which should be arriving today. Registry is done but I haven't had any showers yet. I think I am just going to have one big one but the date hasn't been set yet. I've been told it'll be sometime in October though. I wouldn't be surprised if my small office did something for me as well...but who knows. I also found out a few days ago that my insurance covers a breast pump at 100%. I have already picked it out, but the company can't ship it to me until 30 days before my due date (per my insurance policies). Unfortunately, we still do not have a name. In fact, we haven't even really gotten serious about thinking about names. I don't know why - but for some reason it hasn't been a priority to either one of us. We know we need to get serious about it though. I have made a list and dh is going to start working on his and then we will compare our lists. Can't say that we will have a name at that point either though - but at least know what each other like. I'm really struggling with coming up with a name knowing that I will call this child that name for the rest of his life. I want it to be the "right" name :) 

As far as feeling - I'm doing good. I did have something happen a few weeks ago...but had no idea what was happening. Suddenly I had terrible back pain on one side and was extremely hot and nauseous. This lasted for 30 minutes or so and then I had a second episode later in the evening. I was telling my doctor about it and he stated it sounded like real contractions. Thankfully I haven't had any more since then and he believes that it was probably heat induced. I still have several braxton hicks contractions a day but not any more than 4 an hour and occurring each hour - so it isn't anything I have to call the doctor about yet. As far as weight goes - I really do not like seeing the number going up on the scales!!! I have gained 15 pounds so far which I think is right on target. I googled something the other day and it said weight gain should be around 16-22 pounds - so I'm happy with where I am at. It's hard to think about gaining another 10-15 pounds though!!!!! I'm trying to eat wisely though but also not give into all that I want to eat. Your appetite definitely increases! I have a breakfast bar in the morning, a sandwich at lunch time and eat whatever I want for supper - but keep reasonable portions. Then of course, I drink lots of lots of water - specifically flavored water. Of course if I am hungry in the afternoon, I'll eat a yogurt. I lather on lotion/oil every morning and every evening and so far haven't had any stretch marks. I thought I spotted some over the weekend and about started crying - but I think it was just some scratches from me itching my belly. I have read not to itch/scratch as it causes the skin to break down. If I have an itch, I'll just massage/rub it and go about my day. Belly button is still an "inny" thank goodness!!! I don't sleep well at night - but I just say it is training for when baby gets here. I also don't allow myself to nap during the day thinking it'll help me sleep at night - but I don't know that theory works either with my poor nights sleep. Baby moves a lot. Sometimes its little kicks, sometimes its what I assume is him rolling and the other times it is hard kicks - which you see from the outside. I can't tell necessarily if they are arms or legs - so I just guess kicks from the legs all the time. We still have yet to see him rolling from the outside though. I'm sure it won't be long and we will though. 

Sorry for the novel. Since I only pop in occasionally, I just wanted to give a full update. Will try to check in more mid month to see how stims are going, etc. Take care girls. Hugs and love to you both.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for the full update, malinko!!! I'm so happy for you, I'm grinning ear to ear like an idiot. It's so cool everything that you're experiencing and all of the nesting you're doing. It really just gets me excited for what's (hopefully) to come!

we almost didn't have a cycle this time around b/c of money - my Rx carrier called and said that we'd just about hit our limit with the last round so they could only cover so many meds. And the rest of the meds would total about $13k out of pocket, if we got them through them. Um. that was that. 
But then I started to research and even talked to my office the next morning (I had my baseline pregnancy test before starting BCP yesterday morning) and told my blood nurse we were about to all the whole thing off. She said don't do it, talk to the other girl in the office, talk to their pharmaceutical company they just changed over to, etc. So I was able to work with everyone and even get some samples of some of the meds from my RE's office and got everything down to under 3k. Holy crap. I'm so excited that we can keep on track with this cycle!! talk about relief!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! I hope you're doing well! 

little - HSG is next Tuesday, right? and wedding is the 26th?? WEEEEE we're getting close!!! I hope you are feeling somewhat relaxed about everything, though right about now is when things seem to move into warp speed. But at least that means you'll be TTC'ing very very soon again!

malinko - 3rd trimester is here now! How are you feeling? You must be getting uncomfortable, though i'm sure you've been feeling that way for awhile with your tiny structure. Things all still going well? Anymore Braxton Hicks? Does your doctor think you'll go the full term? You sound like you're doing great with your food intake and such. Did you exercise at all throughout, or just watched what you ate, mainly?

not too much going on here - finished my BCP last night and went in for my suppression check this morning. All looks good. Just waiting on my call re: the bloods they take to double check that I'm fully suppressed. But the sonogram showed no follicle growth, so we're good. I should start stimming by Friday, I would think. I have all of my meds geared up and ready to go. I'm off of caffeine except maybe a cup or two for the whole week. And stopping alcohol - it's been a fun summer but alcohol doesn't play well with the meds, so that's an easy one to stop.

I think, depending on when she says for me to start stimming when she calls today, that I should go in for retrieval around 10/1. So not long now! Little will be on her honeymoon by then!!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!!! 

Wish - what good news to hear from you. I'm glad to hear that hopefully by the end of the week you will start stims! And a possible retrieval in a couple of weeks. So so exciting. 

Little - thinking of you! Also a very exciting time for you. While you probably cannot wait for it to get here - remember to savour the days leading up. There is just such an emotional bond created in the upcoming days of the wedding and honeymoon that you don't ever get to experience again. I was just looking back at our wedding and honeymoon pictures the other day and couldn't stop grinning from ear to ear. Enjoy every moment of this. 

afm - now we are REALLY in the third trimester. I'm noticing I'm getting more tired - but things have also been really busy with work - combined with the fact that I'm not sleeping much at night...or at least good sleep. It's difficult to get comfortable - - and I'm so jealous of those ladies that are sleeping well! I'm fairly comfortable all other times though. I met up with some old co-workers the other day and none of them could believe I was 28 weeks. They say I'm small - but I don't feel it!

I have braxton hicks contractions every single day and have had one more episode of real contractions. Again, probably heat induced but I knew to get cooled off, feet up, and water quickly. I was however timing what I assumed were also braxton hicks contractions and were having well over 4 and hour (maybe more like 4 in 15 minutes). I didn't get too worked up though and remained calm and all settled down. Part of me was wondering though if it picked up if I was headed to the hospital. 

Weight is still holding pretty stead - weight gain of 17 pounds. It says I should gain between 14 and 21 pounds at week 28 so I think i'm still doing okay. I go on a three mile walk most every night but that is the extent of my exercising. My husband and I split meals if we are eating out and I try to watch portion sizes when fixing meals at home. 

That's about all. Will be sure to check in next week to hear about the hsg as well as how stims are going!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hello Lovelies!
I am sorry I have been MIA for so long, but as you both know this wedding stuff can make a person CRAZY! Lol fortunately I am still hanging in there! :) 

Malinko it sounds like you are doing well and things are progressing as they should be! Great news! Take your time picking out a name! Trust me, as a pediatric nurse, I hear names sometimes and wonder what in the world the parents were thinking! And I never liked my name! haha...so give the little on a name they will love! :bunny:

Wish you are also moving right along! How exciting!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY hope we get to be bump buddies! That would just be way too much fun! :) :hugs:

afm...I am taking clomid this month, currently on my second day, to see if we can induce ovulation and MAYBE give us a chance to have a honeymoon baby...surprisingly it worked out perfectly timing wise! With the clomid I should be ovulating sometime between wedding day or while we are on our honeymoon! So that is very exciting, and maybe we will get lucky? Who knows? HSG is scheduled for this coming Tuesday the 22nd so hopefully that all goes well!

If we don't get lucky and get pregnant with this round of clomid, then in October once AF shows I will be taking a different medication and being monitored by US and going ahead with our first round of IUI (if this happens I pray this is our ONLY round of IUI, but one never knows!)

I probably wont be on much in the next few weeks, but just know that the next time you see my little self pop up I will officially be BACK IN THE GAME!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSS never thought I would be so excited to be back in the crazy mode of trying to get pregnant lol....ahhh life is funny that way isn't it?

Love and :hugs: to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with everything until I return!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Have fun and happy wedding day, little!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at your HSG today, little! thinking of you!


----------



## malinko

Yes, good luck today little at your hsg! Here's to hoping that between the hsg AND clomid create wonders for you. Have you thought about twins?!?! I'm secretly hoping you not only get pregnant but then it's twins! haha!!!

Wish - where's your update, lady?!?! Been wondering if all was clear for you to start stims last week and if so, how it is all going. A guesstimated retrieval of 10/1 is just around the corner!!! 

You are both in my nightly prayers for you to both get pregnant and have a sustainable and healthy pregnancy. To be honest, I wish you a pregnancy like mine as I feel blessed to have had as good of a pregnancy that I have had thus far. Yes, bumps here and there but overall - I have been incredibly lucky with how this pregnancy has gone. There are always little things to complain about but as I said - overall - this has been a textbook perfect pregnancy.

Newest updates: My shower is in four weeks, we have the stroller and car seat and I passed my gestational diabetes test. We decided to do a large remodel project on our house (perfect timing, right?!?!) and all should be completed in 3 weeks. They are going to work long days and fast as they know I'm super anxious about my house being demolished! What a great way though to start the holidays and bring home our little guy!!! One of the biggest things we have left - pick out a name. Oh boy!!!

Little - thinking of you and this amazing weekend you have coming up - as well as the tropical honeymoon. Relax and have a cocktail for me :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

why hello, my lovely malinko! All sounds like things are going so well with you, that's awesome! What are you doing to your house? I love new house stuff. We are getting a new deck put on right now - ripped off the old wooden one and now have one of those maintenance-free Azek ones. It's SO pretty and we expanded it out to the new addition we had put on last year for my FIL, so the length about doubled. I can't wait to furnish it but DANG that patio furniture can get expensive. Being so late in the season, we'll save up and wait for next year. We have a table and chairs already, I just want some of the comfy stuff! :)

I hope you have SO much fun at your shower! Did you register and everything? I guess you'd have to in order for the invitations to go out. Do you think it'll be a big one? That's great that you already have a couple of the big things taken care of. The choices must be daunting. 

Yep, I passed my suppression check and started stimming last Friday night. So I'm on day 6 today. Yesterday I had my first scan - only showed 2 follies growing but it's still early and no one was concerned at all. They didn't adjust my meds or anything so status quo until another check on Friday morning. I also just finished my 2nd AF (which happens after you come off those few days on BCP) so my lining was thin, as expected. Hopefully we'll have some good growth over the next couple of days, a few more follies. Keep your fingers crossed that I respond to the meds the same way as I did last time (or better)! 

it's so weird - my expectations are already through the roof for this cycle, it's scaring me. I'm going to be SO let down if it doesn't work. Probably b/c, unlike natural TTC, this 'worked' the way it was supposed to before. I can't imagine going through all of this and just getting the call that it didn't work. All this money down the tubes, etc. And I also think my optimism just comes from a feeling that I've had since the beginning - I really thought it was going to take 2 tries to get it right and here we are. And, stupidly, paired with the medium's message to my FIL that October/Nov were going to be really happy times at our house and it pointed to pregnancy. Not that we'd be telling anyone until Dec, though maybe Thanksgiving at the very earliest. I've just been keeping that in the back of my head (not depending on it) to see if she's full of it or if the timing actually does work out. 
But overall, I'm just already in love with what is to come, so I really hope it does work out. I'll really be crushed if not. 
Oh, and my cousin who got preg with her 4th kid/no job/lives with her boyfriend at my aunt's little house just had her baby last week. Really.....it's time for someone else in the family to get preg!

Otherwise - I'm still keeping up with my workouts, about 3-5x/week. I'm loving kickboxing so much and I'm doing this TRX thing too. I am giving up alcohol again, really cutting low on caffeine which also cuts sugar low as well. I've been addicted to eggs, I've added in CoQ10 to my vitamins. But I need to increase my fruits and veggie intake again. So I'm trying to get on the right path to make this little bean stick and enjoy the ride this time!

thank you so very much for keeping me/us in your prayers. I'm not a religious girl but I respect those that are and know that in any light, you're thinking of me enough to send some positive juju my way! :) I really hope your prayers are answered! And I hope that maybe you'll just be sent the name of your little boy in a dream or something. How about Matthew? :) That just popped into my head - there are so many good names. Do you like the 'initial' names? Right now, I love Timothy James, and wouldn't mind a little TJ running around. hee hee!! 

I didn't intend for this to be a book!! Sorry about that! some light reading for the next time you're on ;)

little - HAVE SO MUCH FUN AT YOUR WEDDING AND ON YOUR HONEYMOON!!! love you, hon!

love you both - thanks for being you! <3


----------



## malinko

Wish - 

What a great post from you! I really enjoyed reading it!!! Back to the "old" times with all the updates!

We are painting our entire house and replacing all of the trim (around windows and base trim along the floor, replacing all doors and door jambs, door fixtures, light fixtures, new front door and all new outlets and light switches. It started out just painting and one thing has led into another. While it is stressful and a lot of money is going out - it'll all be worth it. We almost tore out deck down and had a new one built but just re-stained it a couple of weeks ago. I'm not sure who is "nesting" more - my husband or me!!! I bet you do love your new deck. We have a large patio heater so that we can still sit outdoors on those cool fall evenings and I absolutely love it. If you don't have one - you should definitely get one. Also, you should buy all your patio furniture now!!! I'd think with the end of summer that patio furniture would be on clearance - if you could find something that you like. We bought new patio furniture last year and yes - it is terribly expensive. 

Yes, I registered about a month ago - but I'm glad I did it when I did because I have been adding and deleting things off it since I registered. So, hopefully by the time the invitations go out, I'll be done adding or deleting things from it. There are around 50 people invited - but you know you are lucky if half show up. We aren't doing a "couples" shower but there will be a handful of guys that will hang out at the same location, just different area - so that'll be fun. Then when the shower is over, all the guys can load up the car :) I wanted to do something where my husband was "celebrated" as well - so what better way than to have a select group of guys get together for the event. 

Two follies after stimming for 6 days sounds good to me! And of course, there will just be more than will keep growing! I hope that you have even more than you did last time!!!

Try to keep your expectations at bay. It's hard to not compare to the last cycle - but really, it'll just stress you out. We did 3 IUI's and even though IUI is different than IVF - I was constantly comparing my scans to the cycle before....how big the follicles were on what day - what cd would be the procedure, etc. My second cycle was compared so much to my first and I started comparing my third cycle to my first/second cycle. I finally learned to just let it be. I stopped looking at my calendar every 10 minutes trying to figure out what days I'd have ultrasounds, what day I'd do the trigger shot, what day the procedure would be. I finally accepted that it'll happen as it needs to happen and we would make whatever work to have the ultrasounds, shots and procedures. I'd say my third cycle was my most relaxed cycle out of the three and that certainly doesn't hurt matters. 

I love your optimism though about how you think this is the cycle....I didn't read as much into my cycle that worked before - but definitely looked back and thought "isn't the coincidences funny?!?!" Hopefully that'll just make this cycle more relaxed and be the ONE that works!!! Then you can join the craziness of not sleeping at night, having men (strangers of course) comment on your belly, comparing baby product and the crazy thoughts of "what did we just do....are we sure we REALLY wanted to have a child?!?!?" It's all wonderful though and I cannot wait for you to experience all this. 

Way to go on taking care of yourself!!!!!! You are totally rocking this! Keep posting updates! I love reading them and even though I haven't been posting as much - I still lurk around! However, now that there is some progress updates to be coming from you girls - I'll respond more frequently now. And - it's crazy to think but - I could be announcing in two months that we've had a baby!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello!!

funny you say that about being more relaxed this time around. I'm kinda forced to, in a way, though i hope I'm not doing anything bad. I am supposed to take my meds around the same time each night and this has been/will be the most socially active week I've had in months. Friday, when I started my stims, I had dinner plans at a friend's house. I brought my meds with me but realized I brought only part of one med. So I had to call the on-call nurse in a panic and ask if I had to go home before 9pm to get the right meds and she said 'well, we prefer that you take them around the same time every day but it's ok if you have to wait until later, that's fine'. So that helped with last night b/c we had a concert and when we got in, we saw a sign that said 'no re-entry' - so I had to make the decision to either leave, wait until 7 to shoot up at the hotel and then come back later or just do it after the concert. So I just waited, but didn't do it until midnight. I have 2 more concerts this Fri and Sat, but I should be able to do those at 7. So I'm kinda all over the place but trying to be chill about it.
My work is also trying to send me onsite to a client next week - they want coverage from Tues-Fri! I'm like 'well......I'm having a procedure done sometime next week and I'm not sure when so I really can't commit to any day!' Thankfully, we found coverage for most of the days. And if I can't make it that last day, then i can't make it and people can suck it up. :)

ahhhh - painting and trimwork, new doors! fun! it makes a house look so much better when it's complete. Yeah, we had one of those patio heaters and it broke over the crazy winter we had. I'd like to get another one. 
I don't know if I'm hormonal right now (altogether possible) but I'm not jazzed completely by how things finished on our deck! I just went to go look at it and though the deck itself is trimmed in Azek, the wood below it is still just exposed wood! Looks weird to me. And they ended up having to take some of our siding off and rehung some, but didn't paint it to the same color as the house. So now we have some gray pieces that we have to paint ourselves! I'm probably way overreacting for this but we paid a hell of a lot of money for this deck and I'd expect that I don't then have to go in and do extra work to 'finish'. UGH!

your shower sounds awesome - great idea for the guys to get together separately. That'll be so fun for you both!

ahhhhh, anyway - I have another u/s tomorrow morning. Hopefully more follies are plumping. I definitely feel more going on down there than I did on Tues. :) I'll post an update! thank you for being such a cheerleader!

PS I cannot WAIT for your announcement in 2 months!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

well, today's scan was not good - no growth since Tuesday. She wasn't even offering up numbers so i don't know if they are even measurable. So still 2 follicles, my lining is still thin at 3.x. Which I figured that one b/c I was still spotting as of yesterday. I will get a call this afternoon with results and I'd assume different instructions if we're increasing any meds or anything. Thing is, I'm running out of meds as well so i'll have to spend more $$ to get more doses. Ugh. 
I just don't know if it's me doing something, my schedule changes for the injections b/c of the concert (and the first night b/c of not bringing enough of one med with me to my friend's house). I dunno. We'll see - I'll keep you posted.

I hope you have a fantastic weekend!! little - you're getting MARRIED (again) tomorrow!!! ENJOY every bit of it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi there! another update - had a scan and blood work yesterday morning. The nurse was like 'ummm do they usually have trouble finding your ovaries?' uhhh, what?? you can't even find those now?? so she had me press on my sides and push things into place. She was able to measure a couple of things but I got the skinny when the nurse called later with everything. Estrogen is up from 45 to 75 - not a whole lot but at least it went up. I have a few follicles on each side but only one was measurable at 10.2. We need to reach 11 for them to be considered maturing, I think. My lining is up to 6.2 or so, which is great. that needs to be at 8+, I know that one. He said that the doc didn't want to change the meds since we're now seeing an increase. It's just a 'slow burn' he said. I wonder if it has to do with the somewhat later AF I got after the BCP was finished. I didn't start that until Friday and that's when I started my stims. Either way, hopefully we're on our way up.

I just called and asked about working out during stimming and she said not to - I can go for a walk or leisurely bike ride but no running or crazy jumping jacks/bouncing things. GREAT. Wonder what I did continuing to work out last week - kickboxing, TRX and running? Guess I'll just sit tight and eat veggies and drink decaffienated things and water for the rest of the week. Need this buggers to plump up!

I also wonder if taking advil last Saturday, my 2nd day of stimming, caused a delay too. Sheesh. I know you're supposed to take Tylenol and that Advil will delay a natural O, so maybe it messed with the stimulation drugs too. dammit.


----------



## malinko

Hang in there, Wish! Just remember....just because things are slower this time around doesn't mean anything is wrong or that you have done anything to slow the process down (medication or exercising). Unfortunately, you are doing what most of us do. You go in with little to no expectations the first time around and the second time - you compare to the first round. So, kick up those feet and RELAX (it'll do the body good!), drink plenty of water and just let your body do what it is supposed to do. I was never good with it so it's terrible that I'm recommending it - but patience is best. Will keep checking in on the progress and growth - because I know it is going to happen :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you! yes, that's EXACTLY what I'm doing. It's not helping that DH knows even less about all of this and every time I have to order new meds, which are now no longer covered by insurance and we have to pay out of pocket, he's like 'why are you running out? how much are they?' ugh. But we just chatted over email about it and I'll just put it on my card and pay it off while still managing to save $$ too. Since we just redid our deck and have property taxes coming up in Dec, we're running low on savings. So I can't dip into that. That's the most stressful part of all of this but now that we've talked about it, I'll relax. 

little - you're on your honeymoon and I hope making your honeymoon baby!!! :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hola! another update from me - I had a scan yesterday and this morning. Still only progressing with one maturing follicle, so I'm sure we'll cancel by week's end. The one is only measuring at 13, which is fine b/c it would potentially reach 17 by Sat, but we need 2 more to do the same by then. My lining is thickening up fine too, almost at 8 which is the minimum needed for us not to cancel. But if I don't get the 2 more follicles, the whole thing is useless.
i'm ok with it - DH pointed out (albeit not in the nicest tone) last night that this is taking over my life. I had a heating pad on over my ovaries and was guzzling water b/c I 'read that this would help'. So he's on to me now about googling all day, basically. I am getting a bit obsessed over something I can't control so I'm going to loosen up now. I couldn't even concentrate on work yesterday, i was a beat or two behind all day and making some mistakes that I would realize about a 1/2 hr later. Stupid. So - enough's enough. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, it doesn't. I can't let it control me anymore.


----------



## malinko

Wish - while I'm sorry to read your update and the slow progress - I'm somewhat glad to have read this. You do need to step back and relax. I had (already, thankfully!) forgotten how controlling it was of my own life until I read your post and it came back to me like flooding waters. For three months straight - I let it control my life. I googled on end for hours a day but attempted to be "sane" around my husband. I didn't want him knowing the extent that it had over me and how crazy and obsessed I was during the day with "making this cycle work." In March - I decided to let go and live my life. The day of our procedure - March 17th - St. Patrick's Day...I had a couple of beers. I didn't drink excessively but I wasn't going to let anything control or consume my thoughts. I don't really remember the weeks that led up to the procedure as to if I had a glass of wine, etc. (I'm sure I did) because I was going to let my life continue on because "it is what it is" and me stressing or worrying wasn't going to help matters at all. I wasn't worried about what day I would start/stop clomid....I wasn't worried when my scans would be. I was focused (and extremely stressed) with work and I had big meetings two days after our procedure. I did the best I could and just tried to live my life, have fun with friends and relax the best I could. I, like you, had reached my "breaking point" and let go. And guess what....that was the month that worked. I won't be one of those women who say "you just need to relax" because that isn't everything....but you do still have to live your life. I was determined in March that I wasn't going to let ttc and my infertility affect who I was or my marriage. It was and still is so much more important to me to foster my marriage and always put it first. I wouldn't be where I am today (pregnant or not pregnant) without my best friend. He has always and will always be first in my life - even once this little guy gets here. Again, if it weren't for my husband, we wouldn't even have a little guy on his way.

I'll be thinking of you and hoping for the best. Don't give up hope - don't give up trying - but do put your marriage first and continue to live and have fun. Do not let this define you. If this month doesn't work - you can at least say you tried. You know your body knows what to do. It's just not a given that each month and each cycle will be the same as the last. Every month is a new month - and it will happen. It's happened once and it'll happen again. I hope that you can at least find some comfort in that. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much for that, malinko. it really does help solidify things. I allowed myself to have a couple of beers each night of the concerts that we went to, though of course I felt guilty afterwards. But overall, I'm just going to let it go. We have a huge company meeting tomorrow, huge as in heavy b/c I think they sold off half of our company and we're getting notified tomorrow of this and next steps (I think I'm ok layoff-wise b/c I will probably remain with the 1/2 that is staying). Some folks are going out for drinks after work and I think I'll go. I don't need more than a glass of wine but it'll be nice to get my mind off of this stuff. I'm sure I'll have a scan in the morning before I go too. Give more blood. Whatevs.

You're so right - I've been thinking that my obsessing over my follicles has been the 'right' thing for 'us' - me taking care of myself and watching every little thing to make sure I make this right for us. And I've not been just enjoying life so much this past week. I kinda just want this week to be over and stop the stims and go back to normal, whatever that may be.

anyway - thank you again. Your words and insight really helped. I'll keep you posted on what the rest of this week brings!


----------



## Wish2BMom

sooooo - twists and turns everywhere! yesterday at work ended up just as expected, but it's super sad to see that a lot of the folks I love working with are going with the other company. Booo...

as for TTC - we are going to go with IUI this time! it made the most sense, so hopefully good things can happen from this. I'm still waiting for the call but we'll probably trigger tonight or tomorrow and IUI on Sunday or Monday. It's worth a shot!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

IUI complete - DH's sperm looked great in numbers and motility so hopefully with my slow-cooked, CoQ10-infused egg, we'll see some results! My lining is apparently 'gorgeous', so we have a good spot for it to snuggle into. Now his sperm just needs to feel the need to burrow into my egg!
FX'ed!!

how are you doing, malinko? not long now!! names yet? haha no pressure.

little - missing you! can't wait to hear all about the wedding and honeymoon!

were either of you hit by the storm this weekend? I can't remember where you are, malinko? Ohio? I don't know why I think that...

ok, so I'm really going to try not to symptom spot at all. Though it'll be tough once we hit the weekend. I go in on 10/19 for my preg test. I start crinone this Wed.


----------



## malinko

Wish - what wonderful news! At least this cycle wasn't a bust! Do you know what the size was of your follicle? Good numbers and good motility definitely helps things out :) What was the amount of time between trigger shot and iui? Sorry for all the questions.....but I actually know what you went thru this time :) As much as I hated using the crinone - I'm glad they are having you use it. You used it last cycle with the ivf, right? Just another extra step to help sustain the pregnancy if all works as we are hoping. I'm so excited for you and have my fingers crossed that this procedure worked. 

Doing good over here. I really can't and shouldn't complain about anything as everything is still going well. However, the "symptoms" I am now having is fatigue again. I'm not sure if it is just overall fatigue, if it is because my sleep isn't good at night time or my house remodel project, lol! One thing leads into another so what should have been a quick 3 - 4 day paint job has turned into a much bigger remodel project like I told you a few posts ago. I haven't taken a nap since the first trimester and took two this weekend. It was wonderful!!!

Baby has now started to run out of space and I can feel him moving up by my ribs. Breathing isn't terrible although it is hard for me some days to take a deep breath. I hit the 20 pound mark weight gain this morning. It was a tough one to hit but I know its what I need for growing baby. At night time I feel ginormous. I don't know if it is how baby is positioned at night time or what - but I definitely don't feel the greatest in the evenings. 

And, you'll be surprised (NOT) - but still no name. It is so hard for me to refer to this little guy by a name. I don't know if it is just because "THEE name" hasn't come to us yet or if I just really have a hard time calling this baby by a name while he is still in my belly. I feel like I'm 10 years old playing house by trying to refer to this little guy by a name. I don't know what my problem is - but we need to get it figured out!!! Time is a tickin'!

And thankfully no...no storm damage. What about you? I'm hoping it didn't make it that far north.

Little - we are ready to hear stories!!! And I'm ready for both of you to pop in and tell me that you both have bfp's just a few days apart!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi!! 

so on Saturday, my last scan, my biggest follicle was measuring at 16.7. Not huge but I did one more dose of menopur that night as well as the trigger shot. So 36 hrs between trigger and IUI, basically. I'm glad we are using the Crinone too, I was nervous about my typical 9-11 day LP. So even though it's gross, I'm more than happy to use it. I did use it with cycle 1, so I'm used to it. I had some leftover too, so I'll only have to order more if we get a positive!

oh boy! you're not the only one that I've read that got another bout of fatigue in the 3rd tri so it sounds natural. Now you're lugging around an extra 20lbs everywhere so that's bound to make you sleepy!
and you may just be one of those that doesn't know the name until you see your baby boy in your arms - that's ok!! I have a feeling I'll actually have a hard time settling on a name too. it's so FOREVER! haha

nothing from the storm made or is making its way up here and that's fine. I love a good storm but not the damage and stuff that's going around in SC. They are just getting hammered.

So happy, as always, to read that things are going so well for you. I will pop in to see if little provides us with updates but until 10/19, I'll probably have nothing! Though i am going to be on the super-secret lookout for the lightheadedness, cramping and the little tug I had last time. I know every time is different though so going to try not to let it get me down if I feel none of that. :)


----------



## littlegirl87

My lovely ladies....I'M BACK!!!!
Wedding went FANTASTIC! after all that hard work and stress I am actually so glad that we went through with it! It was the BEST day! We had a few hiccups before the actual day, but the day went smooth as can be! the weather was perfect...I mean I honestly could not have asked for anything better! The honeymoon also went well! thankfully we were not affected by the hurricane at all! Cancun was lovely and the resort we went to was great! I would definitely consider going back in the future! 

SO I had a cycle of clomid last month and was supposed to be ovulating right around the wedding day or possible a day or two after....well DH did NOT disappoint haha lets just say we tried HARD to make a honeymoon baby....actually he tried hard, I almost thought about saying no a few times he was SO into it haha, but it was great and I felt awesome and ate a ton of wonderful food and didn't stress a bit! so maybe, just maybe a miracle will happen!

And then believe it or not while we were in mexico we got an offer on our house...YIKES...we came home and counter offered and then they countered back and we were frantically looking for a place to live as this clearly was not on my agenda pre wedding haha....found a GREAT place that we love! Accepted our counter offer and got our offer accepted on the same day....literally 3 days after we got home from our honeymoon! It is just CRAZY how things have fallen into place in such a short amount of time....maybe God wanted this wedding to happen so he could make our lives happen who knows? DH said he has been praying a lot about a baby and had prayed a lot about the house and we said if it turns out that I get my :bfp: this month then we are literally going to be the most blessed people in the world!

Of course I am trying not to get my hopes up, but if Clomid worked and indeed I ovulated then today is CD 28...I would expect af to show her ugly self within the next few days, and if she doesn't then I guess I will take a test....HOLY crap this has all been the most insanely wonderful adventure I truly just can't imagine the icing on the cake being to find out that I am pregnant, but I am sure that would be a long shot. However, since things have been going so well Ill try to keep up hope for now and maybe miracles do come in 3's :)

Wish it sounds like things are going great for you! Can't wait to hear the news of a :bfp:!!!!! :hugs:

malinko, don't feel bad about the weight gain! knowing that you were so tiny before hand leads me to believe that you will get right back to your normal size shortly after your little guy makes his appearance!!! Just know that you are doing your best to give your baby its best shot and that is all you can do! It wont be too much longer now and you can meet the little guy! Name or not he will love you and you have loved him long before you even knew he was coming! My aunt and uncle had my cousin and didn't have a name for her for 3 days...its kind of a funny joke in our family, but they just couldn't decide. Sometimes it just takes hearing the right thing and BOOM that's the one! :hugs:

SO glad to be back in the game girlies!!! I miss you both and hope you are both doing FANTASTIC!!!!

TONS of love and hugs and happy days!!!!
:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, little - your excitement is so contagious!! I can just read it bubbling over in you! CONGRATULATIONS on EVERYTHING you have going on right now! You've literally put in the time and patience and now it's YOUR turn!! My biggest hugs to both you and DH!!! I really hope these good things come in 3's and you get your biggest finale!
Sooooo glad to have you back in the game. Please keep us posted on your symptoms or whatever!!


----------



## malinko

Just checking in on you both! Welcome back, Little! So glad to hear everything went so well and that you are officially back in the game. I've been a little bummed that you haven't been back on with an update. I'm guessing if there was a bfp that you would have already been back on and updated. I hope that you are just being cautious and will soon be updating news with a bfp. If not, what is the plan from here on out?

Wish - how you doing lady? I've been thinking about you!!! 10dpiui today, right??? I hope that little one is burrowing its way into your lining and trying to get comfy for the next 10 months!!!

Not much to update here. 32 1/2 weeks - and exhausted. I slept for 3.5 hours last night. Pregnancy insomnia is no joke. I'm not sure if I would rather be in the first trimester (sick and fatigued - but always sleeping) OR be in the third trimester (fatigued - but unable to sleep - which then makes you feel sick). Its a vicious battle!!! Oh yes, and the house project is STILL happening. Probably won't be over until late next week....the end of the 5th week/beginning of the 6th. It is never ending.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good morning! I'm so sorry I haven't updated! I'm actually 11dpiui today - weeeee!! But not really feeling a whole lot. I'll get a fuzziness in my head every so often and I just started getting some wettish-creamy CM yesterday. I usually start AF on 10dpo, so I'm definitely late, but I'm also on Crinone that can stop AF from coming. I'm not too concerned with the CM actually being that b/c that stuff turns into more of a cottage cheesy thing inside of me that doesn't really come out on its own. 
But my boobs don't hurt, no cramps (except little niggles here and there), everything else is normal! Though I did do a 'pregnancy brain' thing last night, but I just have duh moments anyway! Went to bed to watch TV with my contacts still in. So I went to take them out and climbed back into bed, and didn't even realize I forgot my glasses until I looked at the TV. This is a typical thing for me to do every night! brush teeth, take out contacts, put on glasses, get into bed. Man...

little - good questions from malinko - how are you doing? is your ticker right and you're on day 33??

so glad you're doing well, malinko! I'm glad your house stuff will be coming to an end soon. Not soon enough, I know how that is. Our deck was finally finished, about a week and a half late but we love it. No more construction for awhile, I hope! Are you guys going to get the nursery ready soon and such? Do you know what colors you're going to do?


----------



## littlegirl87

Well ladies you wont believe this....
So the people who put an offer on our house had to back out because the husband for some reason went on disability at work and they could no longer get financed. So that left us high and dry...but we do have a showing on Saturday of this week. The agent who is showing the house is the one who would be selling us the house we want if we get another offer this weekend. So at least they are aware that we need to sell our house in order to buy the house we want. So that is kind of depressing news....crazy how things go, here we thought everything was working out and then BOOM...all gone.
DH and I were quite sad about the whole thing, but came up with a plan to do a few things to our current home to make it feel a bit bigger and less cramped and have decided that if we don't get an offer this weekend we are just going to take the house off the market for a while and relax. Everything has just been so crazy and busy and we are both exhausted. So that is the plan...we should know by Saturday afternoon if we will indeed be moving or staying. I am actually completely fine with whatever happens at this point! I am just looking forward to no more showings on the house for a while! 

So AF has still not come, but I did take a test on Tuesday and :BFN:....I really don't feel any different, but have been having cramps and such since Sunday...I am fairly certain that AF is coming, but truly would have expected her to start by now! I have read that with clomid it is not a guarantee that you will actually ovulate, but is also not a guarantee that you will ovulate on day 14 or 15 either. It can happen 5 to 10 days after you take the last dose. So who knows if I ovulated or if I did maybe it was late and then I have no idea. All I know is that whenever I may have ovulated we have it covered on the :sex: side of things haha DH made me buy more pregnancy tests (he has this crazy feeling that he got the job done, but I just don't think so) So I told him if AF has not shown by Saturday (CD 35) then I will take another test on CD 36 and if that one still says :bfn: then I will be calling my doctor first thing on Monday! 

If AF comes and everything gets straightened out then I will start my first month/round of IUI 

that's the plan thus far! Wish I hope I get to see your BFP announcement soon! 
Malinko I am sorry to hear you are worn out! But you're getting there and it will be over soon! 

Love to you both! Ill keep you updated! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok so along with the glasses thing, i DID miscalculate what day I'm on. So today I am 11dpiui, not yesterday. Holy cow.

oh little, I'm so sorry for the house stress!! Everything will work out for the best, though, I just know it. It may be best for your sanity to just stay where you are and concentrate on making that baby right now, and then work on the house stuff in the spring. Best time to sell and buy anyway! But good luck on the showing this weekend, anyway!
Looks like AF finally came for you so on to IUI!! I hope you get lucky on your first shot!!


----------



## littlegirl87

She sure did! Which I just had a feeling she would! I haven't ever been pregnant before, but I just have this feeling that I will know something feels different with my body! Just a hunch though....if I ever do actually get pregnant ill let you know if that is true or not haha.

So yes on with IUI...I start Letrozole on Sunday 5mg for 5 days! so that will finish up on Thursday. I have my HSG getting scheduled for next week sometime. I don't know if I shared or not, but right before my wedding I had my HSG scheduled. I went to the place to have it done and they didn't have my lab pregnancy test result. Part of their procedure is to verify that you aren't pregnant before the test. Turns out the lab had made a big mistake with my test, didn't have the result, and I sat there for 3 hours and was unable to get the test done. So this month they are allowing me to do a home test on the day of and call in the result to my doctor and my doctor will then get them the result. YIKES it was a mess (not to mention I had hit my moment as bridezilla so I was CRAZY and frustrated lol) So after letrazole and HSG next week, the week after I will have my ultrasounds and trigger shot and then we will get on with the show. The Insemination will take place the day after the trigger shot and then two weeks after that we will test and FINGERS CROSSED get a :bfp: the only thing that we have to be concerned about is the fact that DH's :spermy: count is considerably low. the RE feels that we could still be good candidates for IUI success, but says he will have a better concept of that after the first try when they will be able to better analyze DH's count and all that stuff. So if his count is indeed to low then I think our next and maybe only other option is IVF...

So we will just see how it all goes! I don't really want to have to jump to IVF, but then again I don't want to try IUI 3 times and spend that money toward something that isn't likely. I guess I am just hoping for a first time :bfp: so the stress and pressure will be off, but as you both can probably tell I am not the most lucky individual out there lol

DH and I joke that if it weren't for bad luck I would haven't any at all. Just who I am I guess, but I still get up and go through life the best I can! haha

Anyway, Wish I hope you get your :bfp: this weekend! I will be checking in to see how you are doing! 

Malinko I hope you are feeling a bit better and maybe getting a bit more sleep! I haven't been sleeping well either so I am feeling for you!

Here's to less stress and happy endings ladies!

love to you both! 
:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh no, little - here I was thinking that you already had your HSG! my goodness, what a pain in the butt to get there, wait so long and then not have it happen. But, sounds like you have an awesome plan in place. I know what you mean about not wanting to waste time with IUI if it's just not what's going to work. Worth a shot, though!

malinko - I hope you're getting a few more ZZZ's lately! I've heard that this really preps you for being up all night with a little one :) Doesn't mean you're not a complete zombie. 

nothing going on here - I kinda want to test. I posted about my watery CM on another thread and another woman said she had the same thing on Crinone, so my one 'symptom' is out the window. Because besides that, I feel really normal. Therefore, positive hoping and all that but it'll probably be a bust this cycle. I just wonder about the next one. I'd like to get another IVF in before the end of the year, since we've already hit our deductible and OOP max, but then again, it's the cost of the meds that'll kill us. We have to save up for another round of those. So I dunno...
Anyway, test in 2 days. FX'ed.


----------



## malinko

Wish - I've been anxiously awaiting a post today. I finally searched to see if you had posted on any other threads (I sound a little like a stalker....jeez! I'm sorry) and saw that you started spotting yesterday. I'm anxious to see what your beta shows - but man I hate that you are spotting :( I'm crossing my fingers that you can do IVF immediately where there better chances. Please keep us updated.

Little - what a heck of a time you are having - but at least sounds like you are moving in the right direction and at least have a plan. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA I love it!! I have my own stalker!
yeah, started spotting yesterday and still was this morning. Just went to shower (yup, work from home and shower at odd times!) and got full on AF. I didn't take my Crinone this morning b/c why bother. Beta results will just confirm it, I should be getting the call soon. 
I hope we can start right off too. The nurse said this morning that we just have to wait until I get approved, so I'll prob go on BCP again for a couple of weeks while that is happening. The doc already knows the protocol she wants me on and they've actually already called in the medication order. I need to see how much that is first before we confirm we will move forward with it. I'd like to get one more try in this year b/c of insurance reasons. OOP max has already been fulfilled, so let's get in what we can!
thanks for sticking with me!

I hope you both are well!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish so sorry to hear that AF started...ugh what a bummer! I am concerned that we will also have to move forward with IFV and my insurance doesn't cover a whole lot, although they do cover medication quite well, but I don't know if medications for IVF are covered or not? I only had to pay like $4 for my Letrozole which usually is around $100 so maybe they would cover other meds well also who knows...but I really hope you get your IVF in! I know once you meet those OOP costs you should go for the gold! I am looking forward to hearing that you are in it to win it! :hugs:

Malinko...life gets crazy sometimes (a lot of times for me) haha so I am just trying to go with it! my biggest issue is that I am a high stress individual, and all of this craziness really stresses me out. I am trying to stay calm and as low stress as possible for the next 3.5 weeks to try and give this IUI its best shot! I am just PRAYING for success as I know IVF is a lot more expensive and would like to be able to get pregnant with the IUI, especially if we want to try again in the future! But if IUI isn't going to work then Ill move on with the IVF...we will just have to wait and see I suppose! Hope you are getting some better sleep! I don't sleep well and can TOTALLY relate to that, but cant relate to not sleeping well and being pregnant...ugh I bet its miserable! 

I have my HSG today. Ultrasound to check my eggs is scheduled for next Thursday the 29th at 8:15 am (Indiana time) so if all goes well and egg is ready I will get my trigger shot that day and DH and I will go back on the morning of the 30th for him to give his sample and they will do all the good stuff to it and insemination will take place about an hour later and we will hope and pray and do everything we can to get a positive 2 weeks later! Who knows....just trying to stay low stress and positive for now!

love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Well HSG went well...normal uterus and tubes :thumbup:

Next step U/S 10-29

ughhhhhh the suspense is killing me....

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad to hear the HSG went well!!! one thing out of the way that you can get off your mind!

malinko - are you able to get anymore sleep lately?? i'm sure the anticipation of the LO getting here is also keeping you up. How's the renovation - done yet? I thought you said that it should wrap up by this week.

so for me - yup, we are a GO for the next IVF cycle. I started my BCP last night and I'll end that on 11/1, with a suppression check 11/2. Then I'll start my meds that Saturday (while I'm in NC visiting my family). I just calculated out when everything else would be, should my follies behave this time, and if my embies make it to blasts, we could be transferring on Thanksgiving!!! I'm we're supposed to host my family!! HAHA! We'll see how all of that goes down but that would just be funny, but I'd really have to make myself not stress out that day. Could be up to 15 people at our house. Not too many but still. Not a nice quiet day of rest and relaxation either.


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish that is wonderful that you are going to be able to move forward with the IVF!!! Fabulous news! Although that is a little stressful with the Thanksgiving surprise thrown in there, but I am sure you will do just fine! Just remember nothing is as important as the baby...I keep trying to tell myself that too and stay as low stress as possible for the next few weeks, but easier said than done I suppose! 

Still great news! can't wait to hear more!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi little! did you get to do the IUI today? how'd the ultrasound and everything go? FX'ed for you!!!

malinko - how are you doing, our pregnant friend? is the house remodel done yet?

not too much going on here - on BCP until Sunday and then will go for my Supp check Monday morning. Then Wed I start my Lupron injections, Sat I start my Gonal-F injections. I have a busy week next week between having to go into my office for all-day meetings and flying to see my family in NC next Thurs-Sun. So next week should fly by and I'll already be in for follicle checks on 11/11. Crazy!

I hope you're both well. Fun plans for Halloween?


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies!

Little - did you have the IUI on Friday?!?! Dying to know all the stats :)

Wish - how did the suppression check go this morning? Hopefully things behave this time - you respond well to the meds and you have great news at your follicle check next week!

Fingers crossed for both of you ladies. That would be so much fun if you both are pregnant from this cycle!!!!

AFM - 35 weeks. Wow. I get nauseous just typing that. It's totally about to happen girls. As excited as we are - the panic and anxiety is really kicking in.

House remodel project is completed and my house is put back together. Thank goodness. Nursery is done (except for deciding what to hang on the walls - and that may come once he's here), all newborn and size 0-3 clothes are washed, bedding and blankets washed and put away, car seat installed, started packing my hospital bag (I have some of it packed but have a checklist with the bag so I can remember to pack the last minute things), all the "items" are set up (bassinet is set up in our room, swing is set up in living room, diaper stations set up throughout the house (diapers, wipes, creams, change of clothes, thermometers, etc) since we have a multi-story house, bathing station set up in the bathroom.....I'd say we are ready for this baby. Go in for a check next week and hoping doctor tells me that I have started dilation/effacement. Although - I could be dilated/effaced and still go past my due date. I just want nothing more than to go into labor on my own and NOT go past the due date (every pregnant woman's wish I think!) Not sure much else to update on except for progress from dr's appointments.

I will be checking in here on updates from you girls!!!! Again, fingers crossed tightly for you both!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh WOW, malinko!! sounds like you are 100% prepared for him to come!! Except mentally of course, but I'm sure you'll feel like everything is just as it should be right when he gets here. <3
that's awesome!! I am going to take notes from you on preparedness!
are you getting anymore sleep these days? 

everything went well this morning - sufficiently suppressed and ready to start my injections on Wed. I start my Lupron that morning and then I'll throw in the Gonal-F on Saturday. I go in for my first follicle check next Wed, 11/11. Hopefully these suckers play along this time.

I'll keep you posted!

little - how are things going with you? are you 3dpiui now?


----------



## littlegirl87

Hi friends!
So sorry that it has been so long since I was able to check in! AHHHH work has been NUTS...I am definitely ready for the holidays simply so that I can have some time off! 
Okay so my update is this:
10/29 I had my U/S it showed that I had 2 mature eggs, one on each side, and that my uterine lining was 8mm which I guess is where it is supposed to be in order to support a pregnancy so this was all good news! Obviously 2 eggs increases the chance of twins, but it also increases your chances of getting pregnant so we will take what we can get! They gave me the trigger shot and away I went! I did learn though that the trigger shot makes you ovulate around 36 hours from when the shot is given...this is something I didn't know ahead of time, so the IUI takes place the next day hopefully before ovulation to give the little :spermy: the chance to travel to the tubes where they hopefully will meet with the egg (or eggs lol)
10/30 - DH and I went in for IUI. So the bad news is that DH didn't give the greatest sample. He said he felt really weird about giving it in that situation. So it was about 1ml (1.5 or more is considered normal). Which gave us approximately 5 million :spermy: to work with. So not the greatest numbers there. However, motility was at 88% which is really high so we know the little buggers were moving which is good! Went home and tried to remain stress free.
10/31 had :sex: in the AM as this was REALLY encouraged by my doctor to try and increase our numbers of :spermy: present. Who know if this truly helped or not, but we will hope! 

So now I am in the waiting period. I am getting my progesterone level checked this Thursday 11/5 so lets hope that is where it needs to be! I also found out yesterday that DH's morphology was where it needs to be. Evidently the shape of the :sperm: help determine their ability to actually penetrate the egg. Again I think I knew these things, but when you are going through it, everything begins to make more sense!

So anyway...test day is 11/13

I am trying to have a positive outlook and perhaps WILL this pregnancy to happen, but then again who wants to do that and be crushed when it doesn't?

If this attempt at IUI is not successful then I foresee my RE suggesting we go with IVF. Simply due to DH's extremely low sperm count. They obviously like to see much higher numbers to give you a better chance at making IUI work. The good news is the medication worked for me and I was able to produce eggs and should be able to carry a pregnancy! WHOOP WHOOP haha

so I am 4DPIUI and counting....I keep telling myself it only takes 1

We shall see!

Hope you are both doing well! Sorry this was really rushed...I am hoping life will slow down just a bit for me so that I can take a deep breath and feel a little more myself! Again we shall see! 

Love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the update little!!! FX'ed for you so much!

I hear you on not wanting to be TOO positive b/c you'll set yourself up, but PMA is a good thing! I hope you're able to de-stress soon and get all of your work stuff done. :) 

keep us posted!!

afm - started my injections this morning. Looks like I'll be having a busy couple of weeks as well so hopefully things will a) WORK and b) go by quickly so we can get to the retrieval and transfer! if all goes well, we'll be retrieving on the 18th. And by then, we'll know if you're PREGGO, little!!!

FX'ed for multiple strong and plump follicles!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish! 
Good luck to you with all that you have going on! I can't believe how busy I have been lately! Here I was thinking that once the wedding crap was over it would be a perfect time to try because things would slow down and life would just be a bit easier...WRONG haha

Oh well you are so right about the PMA, but I know that you know more than anyone how hard that can be when you are afraid that things will go wrong, or just simply not work. 

I'll be praying for you that this round works and that you get your happily ever after with your little miracle (s)...the S is simply because you never know!

The closer it gets to the time when I need to test the more nervous I get. I just REALLY want this to work so that we don't have to move forward with any other plans other than planning to have a baby FINALLY....but we will see!

lots of love to you! :hugs: hopefully time flies and we both get our :bfp: !!!!!
:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls - I'm so mad at myself. I took both drugs yesterday instead of remembering the instructions to only start the Lupron. I have a call into the RE office right now but I don't know if I royally just screwed up this cycle. I'm hoping that they'll keep me going and will just be like 'well, let's see if it makes a difference' or whatever. UGH. I'm SO mad. 
I'll keep you posted. In the meantime, i'll keep my PMA for you, little!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh wish that is a bummer! you are sounding like me! I can't seem to keep anything straight these days haha perhaps it is just the stress of all the crap going on who knows?! I hope they tell you that you can still move forward with this cycle! Keep us in the loop! 

:hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Just got an update from the RE, progesterone on day 21 was 21.1! Yay! It's where it needs to be! Lots of support for little baby #1 if God is willing!

Bad news....my test date is 11/13....which happens to be Friday the 13th. Not feeling real great about that. YIKES

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

nahhhh I think it's kinda cool that it's a Friday the 13th testing day!! a little macabre never hurt anyone ;)
That's awesome your progesterone was looking so good! what dpiui are you now? are you feeling anything? 

malinko - how are you doing girl? little malinko hanging in there?? not long now, Papa Smurf!!!

afm - so yes, I screwed up the meds but all was not lost. What a debacle!! I had to have DH overnight me my Gonal-F b/c I only brought enough for 3 doses and the workaround for this cycle was to just continue as I started, which meant taking both drugs each time. So I did skip one dose of the gonal b/c it wouldn't have gotten there in time but whatever, at that point. So I went in for my check this morning and we have 5 follicles! it's still early so they aren't really measurable but that's 4 more than last month at this time! So things are going well so far - please keep your fingers crossed/candles lit/prayers handy. And of course, thank you so much for all of your support!

little - I'll be thinking of you all week!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish that is great that the med error didn't screw up your plans! And I am thrilled to hear that you have so many follicles! That is WONDERFUL! Fingers crossed/candles lit/ and prayers your way! 

I am 10dpiui today. I am not sure if I am feeling anything or not. I have had some slight headaches and fatigue and some mild cramping since about 6dpiui, but I am not sure if these are signs or if they are just related to progesterone. I will say this though I have had quite a bit of creamy cm over the last 5 days. It's kind of grossing me out. But evidently it is not abnormal (even if you aren't pregnant) so I am just dealing with it. Also I am very irritable, but who knows what that is from lol Could be that I am tired, or life is just a lot right now? haha so I am not sure Wish. I haven't been having any sickness or anything like that other than a bit of a cold. Nose has been plugged and kind of runny over the last week which is only irritating because I can't breathe well when I attempt to sleep. haha

SO basically I have no idea. I'm tempted to take a test earlier, but I am just not ready to have to deal with the disappointment yet. So I am going to hold off until the unlucky day lol, and we will see how it goes. I told myself while I was in the shower this morning that if I am pregnant we will find out soon enough, and there is nothing I can do to change that fact now, so I either am or I'm not and life will go on either way. Don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOOOO hoping that I am, but I dunno this irritable mood has me saying and thinking strange things hahahaha

Anyway Malinko I hope you are doing well! Hang in there girly only a few more weeks until is "safe" for the little guy to come out! Can't wait! So excited for you!

Wish, you hang in there as well! This is your time I can just feel it! Can't wait to hear your good news! Thank you for thinking of me! Please pray that I don't kill someone before the end of the week haha. I think part of my mood is the anticipation of what the test will say. I know this though, I will most likely cry either way. SO hey at least we know my Friday morning will start out with tears! hahahaha

Love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: to you! those actually sound really good - cold symptoms are sometimes some of the first symptoms b/c of the increase in mucous all around. and I have to say that i'm usually dry as a bone before AF, so I would love to see tons of creamy cm around 10dpo!! So hoping for you!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Thanks Wish! I am hoping too, but who knows. This is by far the LONGEST 2ww I have ever experienced. It has literally gone SO SLOW. I feel like I am aware of every minute, of every hour, of every day....sigh....Maybe that is why I am kind of wanting to just test now and find out already, but I also feel like I should just wait until Friday. I guess I'm really not sure. And of course anything that I have noticed that I might relate to pregnancy I am just telling myself I made it up, because I feel like I am just going to be let down again.

Bad attitude I know, but it's hard to fight!


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies!

So, I am so frustrated. I posted a fairly long post late last week and in the middle of typing my post, I got busy at work, came back to finish my post and then it timed me out and I lost the entire post. I was so irritated! And unfortunately instead of going back and doing a small post - I just didn't do one.

SO, I'm going to try to make up for it today.

First and foremost is you lovely ladies! I'm so excited for the both of you. I only remember feeling some stronger cramps one day - but overall my two week wait was so busy between work and getting ready for vacation that I'm not really sure I paid too much attention to anything. I should have known - and I think my sign was having to get up in the middle of the night - two nights in a row to go to the bathroom. I never (prior to being pregnant) got up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Or if I did have to, I could always fall back asleep and ignore it - but not those nights (or any since!) I do have to laugh a little though as I feel like I am back in the two week wait googling all my crazy symptoms. Of course no one can tell me when I am going into labor - but towards the end of pregnancy - you start googling your symptoms again!!!!

Little - I'm so glad to hear that you are waiting the full time. I couldn't/didn't but the only reason was that if I wasn't pregnant - I was determined I was going to live up my last day of vacation and have some cocktails. I had only had one cocktail (and only drank half of it) and it was the day we arrived at our resort and I had it at lunch time. So, I figured if my test was negative, I was going to drink my sorrows :) So glad I didn't have to! However, at 12dpo - my test was glaringly positive and then the line was even darker and wider at 14dpo - so it was fun tot see the progression. Not trying to be a bad influence on you though :) And your progesterone is great!!! Did they not put you on progesterone? If they didn't - doesn't sound like it matters as 21 is a great number! I was also going to tell you that I hope you carry on my luck. I had two mature follicles and one on each side. It was the only month that I had them on each side as the previous months - both mature follicles were only on one side. Did they do a rupture scan for you to be sure that both follicles ruptured the day after IUI? I hope you have luck with the 24 hour mark! My doctor went by 36 hour for transfer but the doctor that he bought his practice from went by the 24 hour mark. 

Wish - I'm so glad to hear that are five follicles in there!!! I hope they are grow and mature!!! Maybe your medication issue was a good thing :) See...just roll with the punches and what is meant to happen - will. Unfortunately we have all had to learn the hard way that we do not get to control what happens in this aspect of our life - so you have to make the best out of it and keep moving along. And you did just that and now you have all these wonderful follicles growing!!! It sounds like you are near home as you had a scan this morning. Any traveling for work this week?

As for me. Oh my. I'm not even sure where to begin. I do not want to complain because as I have said many times before - I'm just thankful we were able to conceive and I feel bad complaining about pregnancy when you both would die to be pregnant. So - maybe just take this as advise as to what you should look forward to in 9 months. The first half of the third trimester wasn't terrible except for not sleeping. Let me tell you something though.....I have dropped and am feeling it. I think I dropped over a period of time - as I still feel like I have some dropping to do but have definitely descended some. A couple of co-workers of mine were the ones who noticed that I had dropped and then this weekend I felt it. I took a 2 hour nap in a recliner on Saturday and it was the most wonderful thing EVER. It was the best sleep I had had in awhile and woke up feeling pretty refreshed. And I even slept pretty well that night. Yesterday - wow. That was a different story. I did great most of the day and I was determined to get a lot done - which I did. I got the Christmas lights put up outside, did a lot of laundry, cleaned, took a walk (which I surprisingly found difficult!), cleaned my car - but then I was exhausted. Fell asleep on the couch and I just couldn't wake up. I think I laid down from 4-6 but the rest of the night was terrible. I couldn't get comfortable, my back and hips were achy, the little guys movements are starting to get painful since he is getting so big and the amniotic fluid levels are now decreasing, and I hate to admit it - but I do have some crazy hormones that are getting to me. I just felt so depressed last night - I didn't want to do anything except sit there and stare into "space." My husband just looks at me with puppy dog eyes as he so badly wants to do something to make me feel better and there just isn't anything he can do. I ended up going to my bed (we are sleeping in different beds now as I do too much wiggling, getting up to go to the bathroom, getting up because I can't sleep, etc) to read for a bit before going to sleep and as soon as I was out of sight/hearing range from dh, I just broke down in tears. I'm over being pregnant, I'm not comfortable, I feel huge and I'm just ready for the little guy to be here. I've gained 26 pounds so far and my target weight gain was 28. Guessing I'm going to go past that and that too upsets me. I know I'm still well within range of my 25-35 pounds, but I was hoping to be on the lower end of the spectrum. I was going great until these last couple of weeks and I think baby has just really been growing. We need to get thru this week and then are considered early term and hopefully baby wouldn't have to be in the nicu if born at 37 weeks. However, knowing my luck - I will go until - if not past - my due date. We are at weekly appointments now and I'm guessing I'll get checked this week. I'd be surprised if we aren't dilated - however if we are, I know it means nothing. We are also doing our hospital tour and pre-registration this week. The end is definitely near - but I'm not sure its near enough.

Will be thinking of you ladies this week and will be checking in!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

what an awesome update, malinko! i can't believe you're so close already! I know you aren't close enough for your taste, but it'll be here sooner than you think. You need to be as busy as you were in your TWW so it flies by. We're here rooting you on and I don't think i've ever heard someone say their entire pregnancy was awesome, so you go ahead and complain. There are some weird things going on in your body that you have zero control over, and I've heard will continue to do, so complain away. Can't wait until I sneeze and pee all over myself b/c my pelvic floor lost its strength. Fun times. 

and you're so right about me and that's what I've been thinking - just roll with it and see what happens. That's all I can do. And now we have 5 follies! 2 on the side that produced zero last month, so I'm psyched. I'm going to be VERY good with food and water this week, no more alcohol, maybe a little caffeine (I mean...come on) and we'll give it the best shot we can. I'll get my call in a little bit with the next instructions. I assume I'll go in for another scan on Wed morning. Every other day until they are measurable and then every day until the trigger.


----------



## littlegirl87

Malinko thank you for the update! Girl you go ahead and complain all you want! I understand that Wish and I are both desperate to be pregnant, but I am SURE I will be a miserable pregnant lady as well, haha so seriously don't feel bad! Just keep in mind that you are SO close, and believe it or not I have heard a lot of women say that they couldn't wait, and then when it got super close to time they started freaking out and thinking okay, I am not ready yet! It's incredible what our hormones can do to our bodies and our emotions!

Wish you just hang in there you healthy little thing you! I've been thinking about you regularly! You've got this for sure!

AFM, I have this STRANGE, WEIRD, BIZARRE feeling of excitement and optimism today. I do not understand at all what is happening to me, but it is FREAKING me out. I do not want to get all excited and hopeful and then be crushed on Friday, but I can't shift my mood or calm down. I'm just like happy? So weird considering yesterday I wanted to kill someone. Haha oh well I guess I am just going to hope that this is God's way of saying, "Your prayers have been heard, relax, things are going to work out" But who knows! Malinko I know that having two follicles gives you a much better chance of becoming pregnant so I have been hoping and praying and everything else as hard as I possibly can. They did not do another ultrasound to make sure that I had ovulated, but with my progesterone level being 21 I don't know that they were concerned? I know the last time they checked a 21 day progesterone for me it was 8.9, so I think 21 is a lot better! I am just praying every day that this cycle is the one! I have actually been just about as relaxed and calm about it as I can be, but now the nerves are starting to kick in! 

I do have a slight queezy feeling today, but I am not sure that it means anything other than the fact that I think I have been swallowing a ton of mucous as my nose has been constantly stuffed and it is definitely draining down my throat. GROSS, sorry if TMI its grossing me out too! 

Other than that I did feel some strong cramping on 6dpiui, and have had on and off mild cramping since then, but this could definitely be from progesterone. SO again my position is that if I am pregnant then I am, and if not then I'm not. Not much more I can do at this point except hope and pray that I finally get to see a :bfp: on Friday morning! Fortunately I have been waking up around 4 or 5 am feeling like I am going to BURST. So I should have no problem getting up and taking a test with FMU as I don't normally get up until around 6:30. This will also insure that DH is home to catch the tears as they fall....either way I am SURE there will be tears haha

Love to you both! Hang in there! We can do this! :hugs:
:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so what you're saying is that...

you have cold symptoms
you are having mild cramps
you have to pee more in the morning/middle of the night
you have a sense of elation

.......


EEEEEEEEE!!!! :bunny: :bunny:

I have to say, when I had my embies put back into me, the next day and the days following, I just had this overwhelming feeling of contentedness. I was just....happy. It was hard to explain.

my fingers are SO CROSSED for you!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

I am saying those things Wish, but who knows what they mean! I guess I didn't now that this weird happy feeling is or could be a symptom?

AHHHHHH I just wish it was Friday already!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't really know if the happiness is a symptom or not but it was something that really stuck out at me a couple days after my transfer. I wonder if the body starts to release some serotonin or whatever the happy hormone is when an egg implants?


----------



## littlegirl87

That would be VERY interesting to find out! Of course I am sure no one has a definite answer haha. The one thing I can say for sure is that I definitely have a strong headache today. It's not unbearable, it is definitely noticeable. I really hope it is not an indication that AF is on her way :witch: but I don't ever have a headache before AF normally it happens during or toward the end. Hopefully this is a good sign, if it is even related to any of this at all? haha WHO KNOWS!?


----------



## littlegirl87

Well today my stomach has been upset kind of, but I just had a rather explosive moment in the bathroom and feel a bit better. So I think that had something to do with how I was feeling. Sorry if TMI. I haven't been really able to go much all week, but then this happened. Unfortunately this usually happens to me around AF time. So this could be a bad sign. I am not really sure. It is very confusing because I have been feeling different from how I normally do, and I would love to think its because good things are happening, but then I think well my progesterone is never probably this high, so I am also experiencing hormone changes that I don't normally have and that could be what all of this is from. It's kind of depressing. I am honestly more than ready for Friday to get here so I can just have a solid answer. I can't deal with this crap anymore :(

Hope you are both doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

girl, I hear ya! every second is a guessing game!! my fingers are so crossed for you for Friday! hang in there, you're almost there! 2 more sleeps! :) :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

I am definitely going to lose it. If I make it to tomorrow I feel that I should have a fairly good chance as my LP's usually don't run much over 12 or 13 days, and tomorrow is 14. However you never know. I don't know if I am really feeling this or not but I guess I sort of feel like AF is coming. I am not sure if she is, or maybe I am just feeling that because I know I only have to make it to tomorrow and of course if she comes today then it's over? Who knows....this has by far been the worst 2WW I have ever had. I honestly am not sure that I ever want to go through this again :(


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh and on top of everything else. One of my best friends told me on Tuesday that she is pregnant. 5 weeks...I will say that I am truly very happy for her. I just don't understand why it is so stinking easy for some people, and I never will. Also my mom is in the hospital so that is causing extra stress. I just need an answer. BLAH


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, little - I'm sorry you're stressing so much and I'm very sorry about your mom. What's going on?
Ugh, another pregnancy announcement - yes, we are definitely happy for them when it happens and we'll love the child, but still. I get it - so easy for some. And I get nervous when people tell so soon - anything can happen for her in the upcoming weeks. This is just step one!
I understand feeling that defeated feeling, i really do. I felt it when giving myself yet another shot this morning. I've got some bruising going on this time and it pinches a bit more than before when the needle goes in. Because I'm doing it 2x a day, I only have 12 hrs in between, so I run out of areas fast.
I also gave myself my shots after my scan today which still only showed the 5 follicles, and only one of which was measurable at 11. So the other 4 need to spike soon in order for this cycle not to be cancelled. I only have enough meds to get me to Monday morning, so it better be in the next few days. I'm sure I'll have to go in for another scan Saturday morning, which is at the office that is an hour away. Blah. Wash, rinse, repeat. So I'm feeling a little down today. I just hope these other follies wake the hell up. Again - it's not something I can control, so I have to just go with it. But it's so hard.

I think maybe you should test tonight just to get it off your mind!! HAHA! I'm the worst influence - I won't test early but I totally root for others to! I'm glad you're already over your average LP! And you're not on progesterone right, so your body is doing this all its own!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish you are the best! You definitely just made me smile :) of course I am having uncontrollable mood swings so now I feel happy and optimistic again. Hahaha hormones are pure EVIL. Yes I was a little nervous when she told me she was pregnant and only 5 weeks. Don't get me wrong she is a physical therapist and one of the healthiest people I know, so I am sure she will carry on just fine and have no worries, but I immediately thought "Dang girl you are announcing this VERY early" But of course I was a little thrown off and happy for her so I didn't say anything! If I do happen to be lucky enough to be pregnant DH and I decided that we would feel comfortable telling our close family and friends around the holidays. I would be 10 weeks by then so hopefully that would be an okay time. I would prefer to wait until 12 weeks, but doubt I can hold it in that long! My biggest mistake in this whole ordeal was telling my mother. I told my mom because I wanted to have a woman to talk to about these things, who has been pregnant before (4 times) and could just be a sounding board. My mom and I are EXTREMELY close and she knows EVERYTHING about me (within reason) so I told her that we were going through this process and all and she has been a wonderful support system and prays for us daily and I greatly appreciate it. BUT she told my sisters. WTF MOM, WTF. SO needless to say they are all excited and calling me and wanting to know what is going on. And don't get me wrong I am very close to both of them too, but REALLY MOM? So if its good news it will be fun to share with them, but if not blah that's just more people I have to tell and disappoint. 

GO ME

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope your little eggs get on board with this! I know it feels like there isn't much time left, but I will say our bodies do AMAZING things in a very short period of time! So we really never know! You could go in on Saturday and all 5 of them could be full grown! Just try to stay as positive as possible! (I know easier said than done) You can do it! 

I am slowly getting through the day, but DH did text me and say maybe we should test tonight. I am trying to determine if it would be better for me to be disappointed tonight and have some time to work through it, or if it would be better for me to be disappointed in the morning and just have to go to work and get on with my day. I suppose we will discuss it tonight and go from there....if in the rare chance it does happen to be a :bfp: ill post tonight if we decide to test tonight, but either way ill be giving you and update tomorrow first thing! 

much love to you both! Hang in there Wish and don't be too down on yourself, remember you are doing EVERYTHING in your power to make this happen. The rest is out of our hands. Just keep the faith, it will work out somehow! 

:hugs:
prayers for :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## littlegirl87

Oh and mom is in the hospital for a bowel issue. They aren't sure what is going on, but my mom is a small woman and looks like she is about 7 months pregnant right now. So they are thinking she might have a tear in her small intestine which is leaking into her abdomen and causing all of this swelling. Its awful and she feels awful, so I am trying to get through the work day today and hear from her which will determine when I will be going there tomorrow. She is about 3 hours away from home (they only live about 10 minutes from us) but went to a specialist in Indianapolis and he admitted her right away. So trying to pray that everything will be okay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh little, I can't wait for tomorrow morning!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!! I hope all these mood swings and everything are pointing to a little beaner nestling inside!

I hope things work out quickly with your mom. Tell her this joke:
How did the mathematician fix his constipation?
He worked it out with a pencil! :rofl:
(EWWWWWW totally a 12 yr old joke!!)

Yea, I about threatened my mom's life when I finally told her all we were going through with IVF when she said 'you should tell your sister, she should understand' when I was talking about not having more wine that night. Um, NO. She can just get over me not having another glass of wine! I don't have to share these details with her to explain THAT! 

anyway....so I'm not going in for another scan until SUNDAY. 1/2 of me is ok with that b/c it's an extra day longer than i thought for them to bloom, but 1/2 of me is like 'well, that's the last chance to see them b/c I only have enough meds for Monday, so we're not changing up the meds'. Which is fine, I don't think I have enough for more doses anyway. I had one that measured over 11 but I guess they don't bother measuring the other ones unless they are at 11. So maybe they are coming in at 9 and 10 and they just need to sprout a bit more. Nothing I can do about it - they could be teeny for all I know. I just need 2 more to play along and we won't lose the cycle. I would really hate to lose this cycle too b/c it could point directly to me messing up the meds on day 1. Ugh.

Well I'm thinking of you and your little :bunny:!!!! I may be working late tonight so if you test tonight and post it, i'll be checking!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Ahhhhhhh!!! I'm going crazy over here!!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

:BFN:

I have to be honest I'm not all that surprised. DH is in complete denial. He thinks its just too early to test. He has no clue. So now I just wait for the damn :witch: to show up. Fun times. I honestly don't think my RE will even suggest trying another round of IUI due to DH's sperm count on the first try. I am well aware the IVF is insanely expensive, but I am guessing that is our only option. However, I honestly can say I have no idea how much it runs, and when we would have the money to do it. Bummer, but oh well, that's life.

I REALLY hope your other follies catch up and you have a great shot at this!! You totally deserve it! Thank you for always listening and being supportive :) 

You girls are both amazing! :hugs:


----------



## littlegirl87

Big surprise, RE called back and does want us to continue to try with IUI. He thinks we have a great shot, especially if DH can give a larger sample than last time. It was only like 1ml and if he could do more like 2 ml that would be good! Because his motility was so high and morphology was good we actually have a decent shot at the IUI so hey I guess we will give that another couple of chances! Fingers crossed AF shows soon so we can just move forward!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh little, i'm sorry about the BFN. That's just crap.
But I AM happy to hear about the doc being positive about the IUI! You can do those month to month, they are way cheaper and you don't have to worry about 'down-regging' from meds or anything like that. Take the time to save up for a potential round of IVF (though I hope it doesn't come to that) and if you don't need it, it'll be a little nest egg! :)

thanks - I had a talk with my follicles earlier and tried to cheer them on. hopefully they were listening. :)

have a lovely weekend, ladies. malinko - one more week down!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well this is just crap. I thought for sure AF was on her way on Thursday which was 13dpiui, and was terrified she would come before I got to even test. Now that I have tested negative, no sign of her at all. UGH its not fair. All I want to do is move on, but NOOOOOOO we are just going to wait FOREVER to show. GRRRRR

Hope you both have a wonderful weekend! Will let you know when the :witch: finally shows her ugly self! 
:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Follies are all measurable!! I still don't know if I need more meds but at least this is not a cancelled cycle. 
I'm sorry AF is being a brat for you. Hurry and get here, little's AF!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Yay Wish!!! That is wonderful news! So glad to hear it! :)

afm, still no af. no signs noting. I have always thought it was bad trying to spot signs for pregnancy...now I am trying to symptom spot for AF...CRAZY

16dpiui and still nothing. It's a very mean joke. RE's office told me that if I have not started by Monday I should take another test. So I will do that tomorrow morning if I haven't started by then, but definitely not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man, little. totally horrible joke your body is playing on you. Maybe you had a late implanter?? I really hope you have a BFP this morning!!! Did you :test:??

ok, so I was on my phone in the office yesterday - I can elaborate now. My estrogen is looking great, my lining is at a 10+ and my follies are 16, 13, 12, 12, 12. I have to stay on the meds for another couple of days and go in again tomorrow morning for another scan. I hope they want me to trigger tomorrow night b/c I just ordered one more Gonal-F pen at $700. Ugh, I can't do another. I got a little panicky last night too b/c even though there are 5 follies, that doesn't mean they all have eggs, that doesn't mean that all eggs will fertilize right and those that fertilize may not develop right. So we're cutting it close on getting 2 embies to put back. I know it just takes one and I'm not trying to be greedy. Just trying to have the best chance possible.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey little - how is it going? AF come yet?

wanted to give an update on me - all 5 follicles are playing along. Today they are at 19, 18, 17, 17 and 14. One more scan tomorrow and most likely triggering tomorrow night. That means the retrieval will be on Sat and if all goes well, transfer on either Mon, Tues or Thurs. Yup - Thanksgiving like I thought!
so a couple more shots of meds and hopefully that last little one will mature enough to be eligible for egg retrieval as well. Hopefully all of this means that slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! one more update and triggering tonight (most likely - I haven't gotten the official call yet but there's no reason not to)!

guess what?? Follicle #5 made the jump last night!!! So today's scan showed:
R: 21, 20.5
L: 22, 20 and 18 - it jumped up 4mm in one day!!
Lining is around 10.5 or so (she said she might have just mis-measured yesterday but anything over 10 is perfect)

little - anxiously awaiting to hear if AF came yet or not. 

malinko - how are you doing in your final weeks? you must be getting uncomfortable!


----------



## littlegirl87

Wish that is WONDERFUL news! I am so happy for you! Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful chance this cycle and I am thrilled for you!

Sorry it took me so long to update! I am still angry and forcing myself to try to move forward. AF did start on Sunday afternoon 11/15 in full force. So I am back on letrazole Tuesday-Saturday which will put me at 11/21. I will go in for my first US on Saturday 11/28. Hopefully ill have some mature follicles that day and they will trigger and DH and I will go back for the IUI on Sunday 11/29.

If this is successful for us both we would be SO close in conception and due dates it would be CRAZY!

Best of luck to you! Know I will be thinking of you constantly and hoping all the best!

Maliko, I hope you are hanging in there girl! Only a little while longer! You've got this!!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh little, I'm so sorry that you're angry. This TTC stuff definitely tries our nerves, that is for sure. I am trying to keep my head on straight about what is to come - there are literally SO MANY things that can go wrong, even before the transfer back into me!
I need eggs - my follicles could be empty
What eggs I do get need to be of good quality
DH's sperm has to be in good shape
the ICSI has to work and they have to fertilize well
they have to then develop normally and not fragment
they have to then last hopefully until Day 5, if not we just do an earlier transfer

it's insane!

well if I don't talk to you ladies - have a wonderful holiday. I don't know if either of you are traveling but if you are, please be careful! eat lots and know that I'm thankful for having you both in my life. Cheers! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! just an update - I'm PUPO with one embie!
we only had 3 eggs, 2 of which were mature, 1 of which fertlized. So we transferred that one today at only Day 2, but they said when they only have one, they'd rather not wait any longer to get it back with the mom. So fingers crossed that this one little 'embie that could' works out! My beta is on my 40th birthday, of all days - 12/7. I'm hoping for super sore boobs, cramps and lightheadedness starting sometime before then!


----------



## littlegirl87

At least it is a shot Wish! I will be thinking of you and hoping all the best! Hope you have a wonderful holiday and are able to get some R&R and enjoy family time! Fingers crossed that the one little embie is definitely the one!

Malinko hope you are hanging in there okay! try to update us when you can!

AFM I go in at 8am on Saturday the 28th for my US and hopefully trigger as long as I have mature follicles, and then if all goes as planned we will do our second round of IUI on Sunday the 29th. I am trying to stay happy and hopeful and doing a lot of praying. If this is indeed how it works out then I will be testing on December 13th. What a wonderful early Christmas present that would be!! Until then I will be eating and shopping haha

Hope you both have a spectacular holiday! I am also very thankful to have the both of you in my life! GOBBLE GOBBLE! 

Love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good luck today, little!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well U/S was a bust. Had 2 follies on each side, but one was 12 and the other was 11.5. Lining was only like 6.5-7. SO no trigger. No IUI on Sunday. Am supposed to go back on Tuesday (12/1) morning at 8am to see if follies have perhaps developed and just did so late, or if they just fizzled out. I am feeling confused and discouraged. Thought perhaps this cycle would finally give us a good shot since we fully know what to expect, and then can't do it because there aren't any mature eggs.

This entire thing has just felt like cruel and unusual punishment. I suppose we will see what happens tomorrow morning, but unfortunately I am not feeling very positive about it since the first cycle I had 2 follies on day 14 that were 18 and 20. BLAH

Will keep you posted! Hope you are both doing well! Wish when do you test?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Every month is different with your body, little. But yes, it's absolute torture!! Just when you think you found the key, your body goes and does something different. I hope your scan is better tomorrow! Good luck!
I test next Monday. Not feeling any differently yet. So normal.


----------



## malinko

Hi ladies. Sorry for the lack of posting. 

Wish, congrats on being pupo!!! I wish you the best of luck on testing next week! Little, sorry to hear about last cycle. And don't get discouraged about this cycle. You can't compare your cycles. I drove myself batty doing that. Each month is different and follicles grow differently and at different times. This will cause you a tremendous amount of stress so try to relax as much as possible. 

As for me - we unexpectedly welcomed our little boy - Brady on November 12th. He was born early at 36 weeks and spent almost two weeks in the NICU. We came home the day before Thanksgiving as he's doing so well. 6 pounds 4 ounces. We are hoping to be back to birth weight soon as he was down to 5.9 but is slowly but surely gaining. We are still figuring out breastfeeding but I have been pumping and can supply enough to feed that with a bottle for his next feed (I attempt to nurse every feeding and then finish with pumping). Being a mama is the hardest job I've ever had but so worth everything. Will try to post more later but need to go shower while little guy is asleep!

Will be checking your updates so keep them coming!!!


----------



## littlegirl87

OH Malinko CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! I love the name Brady! what an awesome little guy he must be! And a tough one as well! Sounds like things are going well regardless of him being early and I am sure he will continue to progress just fine! So happy for you and your new little man!

Wish can't wait to see how your test goes! 

AFM, I had my next u/s today, and now I have 6 follies that are 12mm. AWESOME. they said I am an overachiever and that my body is working so hard to produce follicles that none of them have fought off the others to get big enough. This is so dumb. So I am still waiting to hear back from the RE, but the nurse told me that the dr would probably have me come back in again in a few days to see if maybe a few of the 6 fought off the other ones and broke through to grow. I guess we will find out. If not then I have no idea what this means. What a mystery. I am guessing that they will have me come back in on CD 20 if they do at all and then if someone a few of those have grown will trigger and then do the actual IUI on CD 21. I am slightly concerned that this might be too late in the cycle and maybe the eggs will not be good quality? but what do I know? I guess I just have to trust them and hope that they know what they are doing. After all, they do this every day. Otherwise I am just frustrated and don't even know if it is possible to have eggs this cycle. Oh well, nothing I can do. I am glad to know that not every cycle is the same even though it seems that it should be! 

love to you both, and love to Brady!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, malinko!!!!!! OMG, I'm SO happy for you!!! Welcome, little Brady!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
I'm so glad that everything turned out ok. I was wondering if you had had him due to your silence. Are you ok? did the actual birth go ok? huge hugs to you and your new little family!

little - HAHA! I don't mean to laugh, but our bodies....man. What a PITA!! I only think they wouldn't do the IUI b/c of the chance of multiple follicles rupturing and the risk of multiples, but what do I know either. GOOD LUCK to you!!

nothing going on here - small little twinges and only on the left side and that's where they put the bugger, so I'm hoping it means something. I felt them all through the night last night while I was sleeping and it made me smile. :)


----------



## littlegirl87

No they decided that this cycle was "suboptimal" and we are now just waiting for AF. Of course RE did say there was still a chance that I would ovulate and that DH and I shouldn't be distant over the weekend. HAHA the nice thing is my RE actually called himself and talked to me for about 20 minutes on Tuesday and we were able to formulate a better plan. 
Next cycle I will be using letrozole and injection medications to ensure ovulation. Of course this greatly increases our chance of multiples, but it also greatly increases our chances of pregnancy so we are doing it. RE said that if this next cycle with all of these meds doesn't work then we are going to have another chat, and he is going to recommend IVF. So we are going to give this thing one last go and see if we can't get a miracle without IVF. Wish me luck!

Ill keep you updated and you do the same!!!

Love to you both! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so much luck to you, little!!!

I get to test early on Sat and don't have to wait until Monday. :)


----------



## littlegirl87

Been thinking of you Wish....how did the test go?


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry for the lack of update, ladies - negative. I'm going to take the holidays off and either tag in our frozen Ace or do one more fresh cycle.

when is your AF due? did you time your BD'ing right?? :) HOH for a natural BFP for you!!
malinko - thinking of you and little Brady!! I hope all is well and you're enjoying each and every little snuggle!


----------



## littlegirl87

oh Wish :( I am so sorry. I know that you were really pushing for this cycle to work and I am so sorry it didn't turn out well. I understand that disappointing feeling well. :hugs:

Well no BDing happened because I had a gallbladder attack and am now having surgery tomorrow in hopes to get this little pain causing sucker out. So ya, also hoping that AF will hold off until the 18th or 19th. Might even take some medication that gives you progesterone for like 10 to 12 days and then makes you start, in hopes that I can hold her off long enough to get the surgery done and have a good recovery so that we still have a chance to give this last cycle a try in January. So I guess I am also really trying hard to take the holidays off as well!

Please know that I am thinking of you often. Again I am so sorry 

:hugs: and love to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

checking in girls! little - how did your surgery go? that's nuts! I hope you're on the mend and DH is taking good care of you. How did that even happen? is it random like an appendix?

so what's on the docket for you next with TTC? 

malinko - thinking of you and Brady. I understand if you're going to retire from BnB now - seems like it would just be that much more work in addition to a newborn!! :) We miss you, though!

for us - we decided to give it another calendar year and see what happens. I'm going to call the RE's office soon to get us going on the next cycle. We will prob go with the frozen embryo first since that is already a 5-day blastocyst. I think it might give me another cycle meds-free, that would be nice. My stomach is still a little tender when I graze my fingers over it. If that one doesn't take, we'll go back to medicated fresh cycles.

if I don't talk to you girls - I hope you have a wonderful holiday season!! malinko - have so much fun with Brady and your new little family!! start planning for #2!! ;)


----------



## littlegirl87

Yes the gallbladder can act up just like the appendix! Same concept! I am doing much better from that surgery now and have not had the pain thank God. However, I do have some news that it not the happiest. I have in the past had some issues with my eyes in relation to my diabetes. It is not really anything that I can control as it is just one of those things that happens sometimes. However, the stress on my body from the pain and the surgery dealing with my gallbladder has caused this issue to resurface. I underwent a treatment yesterday and will have another on December 31st to try and correct the problem that started with al of this gallbladder crap. 

Fortunately they will be able to fix the issue and in time my eyes will get better again. The unfortunate part is that they have decided that my body will not be able to handle the stress of being pregnant or delivering a baby. Therefore my friends I will not be TTC anymore, or ever getting pregnant. 

DH and I have struggled with this news over the last week. There have been a lot of tears and anger, and also some relief. It was a big question as to if we could actually get pregnant or not anyway, and at least we don't have to continue to go through that stress and spending that money without knowing if it will ever work.

We have also decided that we are going to adopt! We both want to be parents very badly, and we have decided that this will be the best option for us. I can't tell you the heartbreak that I feel knowing that I will never get to carry my own child or feel them move inside me. I was looking forward to getting to tell my husband and see the look on his face, as well as telling our family members and seeing the looks on their faces. However, this is a situation that we have no control over, and therefore we are going to do the next best thing.

I wish you both the best of luck and the most love and happiness that you can find! You have both been so wonderful to talk to through all of this and I hope that everything works out for you the way that it should! :hugs:

Please don't be sad for me! There are plenty of children out there who need parents who want them so badly, and DH and I are going to get to do something wonderful! 

I will check in with you periodically to see how things are going, but probably wont be on too much as it is still pretty fresh and I have a lot I need to work through! I send lots of love to you both and I hope you have the most wonderful holiday season! 

:hugs: and love!


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - while I am heartbroken that this HAS to be the option for you, I'm a firm believer in everything happening for a reason. You and your DH will give the most loving home to an adopted child (or children!!), I'm sure of it. Good luck in your journey. And I'm so happy to hear that you're putting your health first and not pushing the limits. Please take care, enjoy life and all that it throws at you. Thank you so much for being a good friend and cheerleader for us. 

just a note that we might not be far off from this decision as well. I've been inspired by Sandra Bullock, as silly as that sounds. Wherever you can find inspiration for such a big step, though, is what I say! 

Good luck on your adopted :bunny:!! love to you!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies. 

I'm at a loss of words. My heart breaks for you little. To be honest - I've been on reading been busy to post from my pesky phone. Plus I felt guilty posting about Brady. I haven't forgotten and will never forget the heartbreak of negative tests and the stress of follicle checks. However there are many children who need a good loving home and parents. My best friend has adopted two and they are amazing. She was there for both the births - the doctors placed the baby directly in her arms both times and it was her own baby. Adopting is stressful in and of itself but more of a guarantee. I hope you continue to log in occasionally and provide updates on your journey. And hope you are recovering well from surgery. 

Wish - I'm so sorry to hear about your test. Don't give up!!!! I saw on good morning America that each Ivf cycle you do, you have higher chances of it being successful. Glad to hear you are relaxing this holiday season and gearing up for the next cycle. 

As I struggle to post about Brady I'll give you just a quick update. He's growing so fast it breaks my heart. He's somewhere around 8 pounds and looks like he's gains more weight everyday. I know I'm so lucky to hav him here and that he's healthy. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't acknowledge how lucky we have been. I know it's not something to take for granted as many people do. He's the most laid back and easy going baby. He loves to eat and sleep and we have very little time with him just awake. Technically he's only two weeks old since we do have a gestational age and adjusted age that we go by. 

Happy holidays my friends. I'm so thankful to have had your support during our journey. I'm thankful for the both of you this holiday season and pray that you both soon get to experience the joys of becoming mothers. You will and you both will be fabulous mamas. Please keep me updated on your journeys. I will try to get on here a couple times a month to read your updates and post an update. May you both enjoy your holiday season.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you to both of you for your positive words! It has been extremely difficult to understand and wrap our heads around this concept, but the not having much of a choice is definitely helpful! I am feeling more positive about it as the days go by, and am hoping that we won't have to wait terribly long to get "picked" to be someone's parents!
Malinko I love that your friend has gotten to adopt 2 and the babies have been placed in her arms immediately after birth both times. Honestly just hearing that makes me want to cry. I can't imagine the joy that I would feel. Thank you for giving me something to look forward to!

Wish if this has to be the road for you as well know that it is not the end, just the beginning! Life takes lots of twists and turns and this is just another road, perhaps one less traveled, but another path that has a wonderful journey included! I believe Robert Frost has a poem in which he talks about two different paths, and at the end he says, "I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference."
So true :) 

Malinko I enjoy your updates and I hope you continue to get the opportunity to post them! Glad to hear you and Brady are doing well and I am truly so happy for you!

Love to you both! 

and happy new year!


----------



## Wish2BMom

your quoting of Robert Frost just gave me the chills! I come from the land of Robert Frost here in NH. :) 
I was reading some quotes people were posting to FB and one hit me as well - something about letting go of the plans you had for this life and just enjoying the journey you're on. We set so many expectations of where we're going to go and how we're going to get there that we miss enjoying what might be going on differently right now. :)

:hugs: to you both - much love to you and happy new year to you too!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well I definitely have an update....I went in on New Year's Eve for my last procedure for my eyes and had a long conversation with my doctor. He is actually considering doing a special surgery to my eyes in which he would clear out some of the old scar tissue and blood vessels that are causing the issues, and he said if we do this I can most definitely try to have a child. I was speechless. I literally couldn't breathe or say a word. I had tears rolling down my cheeks. There just aren't words to explain what that feels like when you have your dream taken away, but then someone gives you hope again. I am not sure what will come of this, but I do have a little more hope. I am feeling much more relaxed about going through the process of trying, and know that it will happen when it is meant to happen. 

DH and I are both beyond thrilled. I go back to the doctor on February 4th to see what is going on as far as if we are doing the surgery or what he thinks, so I will have more information then. We are still looking into adoption, but private adoption is actually extremely costly. DH and I decided that even if we have to give IVF a try we would like to do that at least once before counting ourselves out totally.

I must say that when the time comes to try again I am sure I will be a little more nervous and such, but for now I just feel so blessed that we have that opportunity to look forward to in the future! 

Thank you both so much for all of your love and support! I will definitely keep you updated! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - that is WONDERFUL news!!!! I'm beyond happy for you, I just got chills!!! I just know this will happen for you one way or the other. You will make such a wonderful mother. Just think of the stories you can tell your little one about the paths you had to take to bring them into the world! Or to the adopted child you were gifted. 
I hope that surgery is perfect for you and you can heal quickly from it. Though eye surgeries freak me out completely, there does seem to be a remarkably quick healing process!
Yes, I think we learned somewhere that the adoption process is quite pricey. But hell, look at all of the money we're spending every month on IVF meds. It's outrageous if you have self-pay. So - take a few months of that and spend on adoption instead. That's how I see it! 
There's an awesome commercial on TV right now for, I think, home mortgages and it follows a couple while they are dating and traveling and then buying a home, and then they adopt a toddler and make it a true 'home'. I LOVE it.

anyway - please keep us posted, for sure!

I hope you both had wonderful holidays with your families and 2016 brings you everything you hope and dream of! I hope malinko gets knocked up with #2! ;)

nothing really new here - waiting for AF. She should arrive either Thurs or Fri, I think. I had a late O this month, i think b/c I took ibuprofin the weekend before I was expecting O. So I didn't O until cd20 or something. It was a powerful one, though - I felt ovary pain for 2 days. Crazy stuff. We did BD in a timely manner, though, so who knows! I used preseed too, so hey - maybe this Sat if AF hasn't arrived yet, I'll test. :) But i'm having absolutely NOTHING in the way of PMS or early preg signs, so I'm just waiting. Transfer of our one frostie will be 20 days after AF arrives.


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you Wish! I am glad to be back in the game! But you are totally right, IVF and Adoption are both up there in cost. Although I will say from the research that I have done you can at least do 2 rounds of IVF for the price of one adoption. DH and I were just shocked that people are expected to spend so much. I mean these children are in need of a good, loving home right? I was just a little surprised at the cost! Fortunately my RE seems to think that we have a good shot at this last round of IUI working, so hopefully I can get cleared and we can give that a go! :) 

Sounds like you are kind of just in that annoying waiting stage Wish! I always hate that part, although, I think I stress less during that time. After going through the 2 rounds of IUI I was getting a bit annoyed with people telling me I should just relax and it will happen. Okay, that is great in theory if you are just able to have :sex: and get pregnant, but it is not the same when you are going through rounds of infertility treatment! There are medications involved and all of this particular timing, and ultrasounds and crazy things that you have to try to work around and I seriously think people have no clue that it is IMPOSSIBLE to relax and "let it happen" when you are going through all of that! 

So I hope that things go well for you and I hope that you can just have it happen without having to go through another implantation round! 

Malinko should definitely get knocked up with baby #2 this year! 

anything can happen right? after all it is 2016! hahahaha

:hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

AF is arriving as we speak so on to the frozen Ace in the Hole!! WOO!! transfer should be 1/27. I'm excited!! My nurse was SO excited we're using the frozen guy this month b/c it's way less of all of the stuff you noted above. I just have to take a pill and increase that throughout the month, plus baby aspirin. I go in for only 2 blood draws and one ultrasound, instead of every other day/daily stuff before the transfer. Then we transfer on day 20 and that's that. As long as it survives the thaw, of course, of which there is a 96% chance that it will. So hopefully i can relax, continue to workout for a couple of weeks b/c I'm not stimulating follicles, and take it as it goes. :)

that's insane about the cost of adoption!!! and I totally agree with you - these children need a home! I'm sure it costs more to keep them in the system or whatnot.


----------



## littlegirl87

That is so exciting Wish! I am so glad to hear you have something to look forward to that isn't as stressful as normal! haha I guess I kind of went on a rant the other day, but I get so sick of people telling me to "just relax" and "let it happen" REALLY PEOPLE? haha

Sounds like your plan is an ace in the hole, and maybe without the stress of all of the extra stuff this will be your time! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, little!! I hope so, though work is taking over that stress factor. I'm back to the gym a bit though so hoping that evens out my stress levels. And, really just trying to take a zen approach to the project i'm on. there's so much that I could stress about that is beyond my control, so trying to keep that in mind. La lalaaaa! :)

keep me posted on when you get the green light to try again! or when your eye surgery is for - or whatever else you have going on!


----------



## littlegirl87

I will Wish! you keep me posted as well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - how are things going? any further with setting up a surgery or whatnot? just checking in on ya. 

malinko - if you're lurking, hi! :wave:

nothing new here yet - lining check tomorrow and if all is ok, we'll go with the FET next Monday. So then I just have to worry about the embie thawing well. Always something!


----------



## littlegirl87

Hey Wish! 
Nothing yet, I probably won't know anything further until Feb 4th. Although I suppose if I don't need the surgery then we might be moving forward with our TTC plan sooner than later which would be very exciting! I have to be honest I haven't thought much about it lately as I have been working short staffed as one of my nurses had her baby in December, and looking at taking a promotion so I would then be working for the State. Between those two things and trying to keep my house clean its has been far less stressful. It is TRULY amazing how much you are able to relax and distress when you aren't trying to get pregnant! Now I just wish I could remain this calm about it while trying!

I hope everything goes well for you! I have been thinking of you and hoping that you are able to finally have your dreams come true this go around! Please continue to keep me posted!

malinko I hope you are enjoying your little guy! :) 

Love and :hugs: to you both!


----------



## littlegirl87

I have some extremely interesting news to share....I am pregnant...

I honestly have NO IDEA how this happened haha okay well I know how it happened, but after all of this I am in complete shock!

had my :bfp: on sunday, and blood confirmed on Monday. It is insane to think that this literally happened from one round of :sex: after all of the testing and procedures and all of that!

We are feeling very blessed, but I am feeling very nervous due to my recent medical issues. Fortunately I believe that everything will be just fine, and am seeing all of my doctors within the next few weeks!

Just thought I would share....I suppose perhaps things really do happen when we least expect them to! 

Hope you are both doing well! Love and :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh my GOD, little!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

You got your little :bunny:!!!!

I'm so happy for you!!! Please keep me posted on all your tests and doctor visits and whatnot. EEEEEE!!!

were you just late? did you have any symptoms?

I find out on Friday - my beta. We used the frozen embryo this cycle. I am feeling very different from all of my BFN cycles I've had, so I am hoping so badly that I'm preg. I want this to be it!


----------



## malinko

Hello ladies!!!!!

Little - HUGE congrats!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!

Wish - beta information??? I HOPE you are pregnant too!!!

Ladies - I want details!!!!!

Brady Boy is amazing. He is 12 weeks! How has that already happened???
Will post more soon. Just finished eating and now it's playtime. I couldn't read and run with this kind of news!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, negative here. I really thought this was it - I was feeling so much more than my other BFN cycles since my BFP. Really, I've felt NOTHING in the last BFN cycles so the fact that I was feeling anything this time around duped me. 

I can't believe Brady is 12 weeks already!! milestones? 

congratulations again, little!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## littlegirl87

Thank you both so much! I am honestly still in shock!

Wish to answer your question I was just late, but I really wasn't that concerned about it because I just figured with all that my body had been through lately it was probably just a little off. I told DH that I was late when I was about 5 days late and said that I would give it some time because I honestly expected her to show. SO I actually waited to test until AF was 9 days late, and it was most definitely positive. I literally just about passed out. Not at all what I was expecting nor was it planned by any means. I went the next day which was Monday for a blood test and my Hcg was 16,000 which I guess it pretty good for 6 weeks. Again I was still in complete shock, and I still am. 

Due to me being high risk I am seeing my OB at 8 weeks and they are doing the first US and all. The nurse told me that since my numbers are so high they should be able to hear the heartbeat that day, but I am still confused on that because I was under the impression that 8 weeks was just too early?

Anyway that appointment is Monday February 15th so not to far out. I have mostly just noticed that I am definitely more tired, boobs are just really tender, and I can't eat much. It's not like I actually feel like I am going to throw up, I just can't eat, and nothing sounds good. Other than that I feel the same. 

I can't explain to you how much I sincerely thought AF was just running a little late this month. I didn't feel much different than normal. Life is so strange.

Malinko I can't believe that Brady is already 12 weeks! Time sure does fly! I hope you are enjoying every moment!

Wish I am so sorry to hear that the frozen embie didn't work out :( My heart breaks for you, truly. If it makes you feel any better the sense of responsibility that comes on after you find out is a tad overwhelming. I am not saying that I am not thankful because I TRULY am, but it is the most scary feeling in the world. All I do now is worry...its a bit maddening. 

Do you have a plan from here? Please keep me posted! I want sooooooooo badly to get on here and see that you have had your BFP. I am praying for you! Which is a lot because all I do these days is pray haha

Love to you both! Will let you know how the US goes! 

:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for checking in, little! I'm so excited for your u/s! Nope, you can see the HB sometimes at 6 wks. I don't know about hearing it but I know you should def be able to see it by 7 weeks. H&H 9 mos to you!!
Oh yes, the worrying that comes with seeing that BFP. I am so happy that you have good numbers and are showing some true signs. I love it!! You're going to be such a great mom, I can't wait to watch your entire journey. I hope you feel comfortable still coming on here and updating. Don't feel bad that I haven't had my take-home BFP yet. I'll get there, hopefully.

next steps for us is to try another cycle. But work is getting the way of the timing for this cycle, so I may have to wait a whole month. Actually I'm just asking now if we don't have to move my appt (it was the 18th but I'll be flying home from CA then so it was moved to 2/29) and can just have a phone consult. We'll see! Trying to be creative here!


----------



## littlegirl87

Well I am glad that you guys are talking about giving it another go! The US went well! We were able to see and hear the heartbeat! It was at 172bpm which they say is very normal at this point in time. I am 8 weeks and 3 days today, and the little one is measuring at exactly that! My due date is September 24, 2016 however the chances of me making it that far are slim to none. So we are probably looking at an early September baby which is fine with me! 
I go back in 3 weeks for labs and a pelvic exam and we will go from there. I still cant believe this is happening and am excited but scared all at the same time. 

love to you both! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow!! I seriously can't believe this is happening either but I'm SO HAPPY for you! I'm glad the little one is measuring where he/she should be. Are you going to find out the gender or wait? That is a stroooooong little heartbeat!! <3

how are you feeling?

So I was able to get a phone consult with the RE yesterday and we get to start our cycle this cycle instead of waiting one. I almost had to b/c my consult with her had to be rescheduled out to 2/29 b/c of a business trip I just had. But I was able to get in with her yesterday instead so we don't have to push out! Soooo.... we are going to do a cycle that was similar to my first two - same meds except the suppression (was birth control pills for 10 days) is going to be a little lighter so as not to suppress me too much. She said we're really just working with the biology of Diminished Ovarian Reserve here and it's trying to find the right balance of everything to make it most effective, get the most eggs, etc. Anyway - I feel like it's the same old story at this point, so I'll just update you with how many eggs we get, etc. :)

Please keep checking in!!


----------



## malinko

Good morning, ladies.

Wish, I am so sad to hear that last month didn't work. But, I am so proud of you for not giving up and continuing to try. They are worth all the pain, heartbreak, frustration in the world. And I am so happy that you don't have to wait this cycle out!!! Hooray! I know I am not the best about posting anymore - but please know that I am checking in and reading updates. So, please keep them coming as I continue to pray that you will be on here soon with your announcement of your forever baby.

Little, so excited for you! My doctor always told us that once you can HEAR the heartbeat, you have over a 90% chance of bringing that baby home. You go from worrying from one thing to another - so it never ends. You are at a whole new level of worrying as you constantly are worried until you reach the "next level" - such as making it past the first trimester and then you want to make it to the anatomy scan and pray to God that everything looks normal - it is always something. And just wait till that little one gets here. Hello worry 24/7!!! How are you feeling?

As for me - so I am finally back to work (hence the long post!) and I absolutely hate it. I have not left our little one except for with my husband when running to the grocery store and leaving him with the sitter tore me into pieces. I have never cried so hard in my life. Absolute worst day of my life. (Heck, I had crying spells starting three weeks before I even had to leave Brady boy!) Anyway, he is at a private in home day care and couldn't be with a better sitter. She only has a few kiddos which makes me comfortable that Brady gets plenty of attention - and she will only take one baby under the age of 1. Thankfully - she has a 1.5 year old that only comes twice a week and then a couple of older kids. So, he gets all the attention he needs. She sends me pictures and updates throughout the day. Seriously wonderful and makes the day better. However, I will say I still do not like leaving Brady but I'm at least not a sobbing mess walking into her home anymore.

I will tell you I absolutely hate my job now. I was so career focused prior to Brady and never thought that would change once he was here. Never in a million years. Well, it did. My husband and I are discussing me leaving my current job and just finding a part time job. While it is so hard to leave Brady - we know that being around other people is healthy for him - especially as he gets older. And, while I could stay at home - a part time income is better than no income. Not really sure what it is that I am going to do at this point - but will find something. So, I'll probably work a couple of days a week and then be home the other three. 

As far as the things that caught me most off guard about becoming a mom. No one told me about what to expect after giving birth. WOW. Make sure you take plenty of stool softeners. And wow - was I ever sore. I had three tears - and of course stitches. I didn't know each time you went to the bathroom that it would be a 15 minute ordeal. And the most challenging part for me was breastfeeding. I never knew it would be so difficult. I think some of my problem was is I didn't feel I had my husbands entire support in the early days. Brady would attempt to nurse (was a very lazy nurser and would just go to sleep) and then we had to give him a bottle of supplemental breast milk that my husband gave him while I then attempted to pump. So needless to say, my husband was very attached to giving him a bottle and really cherished that time together. So, when Brady wouldn't nurse well, my husband was always pushing for me to just pump and then feed him my expressed milk. There were a few rough weeks - but my husband finally came around, Brady boy did better with nursing and then was only breastfed from there on out. Occasionally I would let my dh give him a bottle in the evenings, just so he could still have that bonding experience - or to let me go to bed early and skip the late feed so it all worked out. But - while getting those first few weeks under control - it was very difficult - emotionally. 

Anyway, enough rambling from me. I better get back to work - to the job that I absolutely despise now!!! Ugh....it's so miserable. I seriously count down the time until I get to pick up Brady boy. And then its back to feeling sick to my stomach at bed time knowing that I have to do it all over again the next day. That's when you know you love being a mom more than anything in the world.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow malinko - thank you so much for sharing that. I can absolutely feel how in love with Brady you are!!
That is rough about the job - so interesting how it affects people so differently. One of my closest friends had twins and it disrupted her life so much (she was an only child, has always been pretty 'her-centric') that she couldn't wait to go back to work and actually went back a week early. She did not enjoy how everything-baby her life had become and needed something outside of that for breaks at a time.

that's great that you have the opportunity to look for a PT job instead. Do you think you guys will try for another or is one good enough? 

little - hoping for another update from you soon!

thank you both for continuing to support me (and each other) - I do feel a little like I can't keep up with everyone, in a way. Like I'm falling behind in life a bit b/c everyone has been able to either get to home plate or is at least on base and we're still stuck in the dugout. Not trying to be 'woe is me' but more like I feel like the imposter here! But onward and upward - hopefully we'll find the magic potion that will work for us. And soon!


----------



## malinko

Wish - do NOT feel like an imposter. However, my heart breaks for you as I cannot imagine how difficult it is for you. If I were you, I would hate me right now. Honestly. Because I would be playing the "why me" card. Infertility is brutal and ugly. I despise everyone saying "just relax" or "it'll happen when it is supposed to." So, I am not telling you that. However, I hope what I share with you will be more encouraging than anything. I have a friend who is 41. She has tried for 3+ years to get pregnant. Got pregnant almost 2 years ago and ended in miscarriage very early (had only had a positive test a few days before she miscarried - however she also didn't test until she was 6 weeks). Anyway, they have gone to a fertility specialist who more or less told her she had poor quality eggs and they needed to use donor eggs and wouldn't even do any kind of testing. They of course were not going to do that as her husband wasn't supportive of IVF or donor eggs. So, they had more or less accepted it wasn't going to happen. They are pregnant with twins now and doing beautifully. So, I just want you to remain strong and have hope. Be mad all you want. Don't let people tell you to relax or it'll happen on its own time. Just please...have hope!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, my friend. i love stories like that - cheers to your friend! I do wonder if that's what might happen after all of this digging in and trying to MAKE it happen. And I do still have hope, just losing the actual 'magic' of it all. Getting preg right off the bat when we started this IVF stuff was probably the worst thing to happen (I think? I can't tell. Maybe the best thing so I continue to have hope that it DOES work.)
My RE did suggest donor eggs as well and I put the kibosh on that. I haven't even asked DH but I believe I know him well enough to know that if we can't make a child from our own concoction, then we will maybe look to adoption. There are so many unwanted children out there, why start with someone else's egg?
Yeah, people who say 'relax' can shut the hell up. I'm not going to be anymore relaxed than I am right now, so deal. 
I am going to my first acupuncture appt next Monday, though. Figured it was worth a shot - I've heard so many great things about it and it helping infertility. And I also wonder if I hold my stress so well that I don't realize that my body is stressed - I figure this can't hurt that either. However, this one fertility-specific acupuncturist does not take insurance yet so it's all out of pocket. Oh well - twice a month or something won't be too bad. I don't know if I should go more than that or if there is some formula to it, but that's probably all I'll put towards it.

anyway - I could never hate you or little or any of my 'friends' on here for getting pregnant. I celebrate that you have been able to expand your families as you've always hoped to, that everyone was healthy and nothing tragic happened! I wouldn't wish this frustration on anyone but I certainly don't point make your successes my failures.


----------



## Wish2BMom

little - any updates for us? how are you feeling/measuring/etc? the whole bit!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! Just wanted to check in. No - no BFP yet. I'm still stimming for this cycle, which may end up being our last. The meds out of pocket are just too damn expensive and it's quite a gut punch when you drop over $5k for a couple of weeks of meds and it doesn't result in anything. And then you have to do it again the next month. We don't have that kind of money. BUT - remaining as positive as can be for this month! I'm also going to acupuncture, I don't know if I told you guys that. It's A-MAZ-ING. Have you ever done it? holy moly, it's relaxing. I highly recommend it.

anyway - just wanted to see how things were going! Little, you haven't posted in a long time, I hope everything is ok and you're just enjoying life and pregnancy. 

malinko - how's work going? I know you were having a hard time adjusting to going back and leaving little Brady Boy. I hope things are easier now or you've found a good compromise somehow. 

Anyway - thinking of you both often! <3


----------



## malinko

Hey ladies!

Wish - so glad to hear from you. I keep logging on to see if you have any announcements for us. Hope this is the month for you.

Little - if you still check this thread would love to know how you are doing!

Brady is doing so well. 4 months already! How can that be??? He is my everything now. I live for that little boy. I am leaving the company I work for - very bittersweet but I just cannot give them what they need or want from me anymore. I have a love/hate relationship with work anyway. I'm going to stay home for awhile with Brady and then look for some part time position. I don't know how other moms do it. I come home from work, nurse Brady, put him down for a nap, take my shower and clean all my pumping supplies, try to get things out for dinner, then Brady wakes up, its play time while trying to get dinner ready, bath time, and then bedtime routine (snuggles, read, etc). Once he goes down, it is time to eat dinner, clean up dishes and then I'm exhausted and ready to go to bed. Poor dh doesn't get much one on one attention anymore. I'm selfish in that my time is focused on Brady and then I want sleep....badly! So, while dh and I never used to go to bed without each other, I'm passed out in bed - dead to the world when he calls it a night. So, I am looking forward to being home with Brady during the day. I can take my shower and get ready for the day during his first nap, I can clean the house during his afternoon nap (my house hasn't seen a dust cloth for quite sometime now!), get ready for dinner, etc. and then spend some quality time with dh in the evenings as I won't be rushing off to bed to then wake up at 5:30 (after waking up anywhere from 1 to 3 times with Brady).

It's exhausting...but I do love it. And know I will miss it when its over.

Until next time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW that is a busy life you have going on! that's great that you have the opportunity to stay home and take on a PT job somewhere. It sounds like your life needs some give somewhere and that's great that you're able to do that. 

pop in whenever - I'm sure I'll still be here. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls,
I don't know if you're still out there but thought I would update. I got a positive beta yesterday but it's very, very low at 11.82. So it could mean it's a late implanter, but more likely it's a chemical or worse, ectopic. I go in again tomorrow morning for another test. 
If it doesn't work out this time, we have decided we'll have one more go. We may end up going with a donor egg, as my eggs just don't seem to be cutting the mustard and I feel like we're beating our heads against the wall trying to use them. 

So we'll see - I'll keep you posted if you're still out there! I hope you're both doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

never mind - was a chemical. On to donor eggs, hopefully!


----------



## malinko

Wish - I'm still here! I'm so bummed for you but happy that you at least had a positive test. Are you holding up okay? I'm glad to hear you are giving donor eggs a chance. Please keep me updated. Thoughts for you and your dh and praying you guys have the best luck ever next month. Fingers crossed my friend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey there! I get so happy when I see this thread light up! :)
thanks - yeah, I'm doing ok. I was sad last night and I'm sad when I feel the soreness in my boobs. Just stop, already. 
I get a bit of a break for a few weeks b/c the doc and I can't align schedules to meet, so we aren't meeting until 5/4. I don't know what this process will entail or if we can even afford it, but it's worth checking out. 
I will definitely keep you posted. The success rates go up so much using a 20-something's egg instead of my own! I hope this is the path to success for us. 

I hope you're doing well with all of your life changes. Have you left your job yet? How is it being home full time with the munchkin?


----------

